# Early Birds - Part II



## catzontour

As a tribute to the OP, "Rapidorob", I am reposting his very first post which started this whole thing off.......

"Well here I am up with the birds and surfing the net untill Sue wakes up and we can get on with the jobs to do. There is the flyscreen that was to be fixed before 'van was picked up, the fire extinguisher to fit to replace the one stolen by the fitter or other staff member and the blind to put up in the kitchen. Oh and shopping for new wellies to stay in 'van due to inclement weather which means a trip into Canterbury.
On the upside I see I am not alone in being online at this hour and am in good company.  "

I hope that Early Birds - Part II will carry on from where Early Birds left off and that everyone will understand that we have had to do this because of the length of time it takes to load the original thread.

Good morning Early Birds!!


----------



## Suzysetter

What an excellent idea.

No rain here in Dorset, just grey sky and dull.

Have a good day one and all


----------



## suedew

Good morning, cold wet miserable in Hull, weather not me  
No longer work nights so not about in the middle of the night to post. Because i was awake on nights off, not from work i hasten to add.
Sue


----------



## bognormike

good idea! 

not so early, I'm going out to wash the van while it's fine


----------



## Mumoffive

I thought about this at 2 am but as I didn't get that far before nodding back off I'm pleased to see this thread. 
Been a busy morning shopping for the weekend. 
Going to pack the van after lunch the. Really hope the weather isnt too awful and we get to use it.


----------



## catzontour

Thank you Suzysetter, Suedew, Bognormike and Mumoffive for getting the new version of Early Birds off to a good start. What a pleasure it is being able to open the page without having to wait half an hour! Although it does mean that nipping off to boil the kettle for a cup of tea whilst waiting for the thread to load is no longer an option :lol: 

Tina I hope your trip to the hospital yesterday went ok and that you manage to get the van loaded today ready for the weekend.

Catz


----------



## Rapide561

*EB*

Morning,

Will the original version stay for ever though or will it vanish as it was "off topic"

Russell


----------



## catzontour

It has been arranged that the original will stay forever 

We just made the decision to start Part II because it was taking longer and longer to load (and sometimes wouldn't load at all).


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all  

It's good the old thread will stay but as most of the early birds have flown away it's good to have a new start too :lol: 

well done Catz  

Late today as Albert has lost his mobile so have searched everywhere it may have been. As it says no unobtainable it prob has someone else's sim in by now. He wanted the IPhone 5 anyway so now he can have it

And hopefully whoever found it needed a phone, his no. are backed on I cloud so at least he hasn't lost those

Not a lot happening this end, I think I've gone into hibernation, cold and damp Albert has gone out with Shadow, I should have gone but didn't make it in the end. Still not dressed yet  These fleecy pyjamas are so comfortable around the house, I now have 5 pairs so maybe Ill wait till Spring to get dressed :lol: :lol: 

Having said that the snowdrops are opening and the Crocus and daffs pushing through so it won't be long  

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

aldra said:


> It's good the old thread will stay but as most of the early birds have flown away it's good to have a new start too :lol:
> Sandra


I was a bit worried about starting another thread in case it offended any of the original regular contributors but with some "insider" help to close the "old early birds" and keep it for posterity I am sure that most of the current users will appreciate not having to hang around whilst the thread thinks about loading.

Love your comment about not getting dressed til Spring Sandra - it made me laugh out loud, fleecy pjs have got a lot to answer for! :lol:


----------



## satco

hohoho ,well I found it , didn`t I ?

another cold day in Germany , damned high blodd pressure in conjunction with very high blood carbon values made my date
a bit dizzy...... walking over an hour to get that bloody carbon down
besides swallowing all those bloody pills.

hell,was a day without fun though.

tomorrow will be better !! 

have a fine eveing all !

regards
Jan (the sweet ---> only today)


----------



## Christine600

Congratulations with the new thread!

I am anything but early now - on my way back home after a big loop including some of Sweden. Have been driving all day until now except for a few short breaks.

Im glad to see so many posts here already.


----------



## aldra

Well done Jan

Knew you would find it  

What causes high blood carbon Jan, I'll look it up later

Booked our tunnel crossing for May so plenty of time to prepare

Might be over your way one year so it will be great to meet up, who knows when
Anyway new early birds away and flourishing still   

Sandra

Ps why are sweet only today???? I find you sweet most days


----------



## cabby

You lot are encroaching on my night owls patch.

but a good idea to start a second thread.as it was taking forever to open.

cabby


----------



## aldra

I thought night owls had gone into hibernation

And if you took the time to open early birds why didn't you say hello

Go on, we will keep it secret that you have strayed onto the dark side :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## cabby

been too busy catching up on my sleep, that and all you lot seem to be early night people.


cabby


----------



## Mumoffive

Morning all. Woken by the humidifier :-(.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Mumoffive said:


> Morning all. Woken by the humidifier :-(.


Good Morning. Woken by Suzys snoring


----------



## aldra

Morning Tina, Ian and those to come

Hard luck you two, Albert never wakes me with snoring Ian he justs prevents me from getting to sleep

I've been awake for ages, finished a book and decided to get the day started

Friday again so on with the cooking, slow roasted shoulder of pork today, I think on muffins with homemade chips , onions and salad
that should be fairly easy once weve collected the younger ones from school :lol:

Fourteen for tea today so a bottle of wine required to manage the noise levels

Albert found his phone it was on the shelf in the workshop 8O So that wasted a good deal of yesterday searching for it Now he will have to wait for a couple of months to get Megs IPhone 5 when she updates hers :lol: :lol: 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

aldra said:


> Friday again so on with the cooking, slow roasted shoulder of pork today, I think on muffins with homemade chips , onions and salad
> that should be fairly easy once weve collected the younger ones from school :lol:


Good Morning Sandra,

You could have it for breakfast if you started it now


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Tina, Ian, Sandra, and all.

I found the EBS PART II thread. 



Christine600 said:


> Sandra do you find that all posts are as slow as this thread and the Last-thread? I find these two to be 10x slower than the others.


At one stage Christine, I was finding the problem affected every thread and page. Now I find it only affects the original EBS thread.  Also, I stopped receiving email notifications "AGAIN", even after resetting the preferences in my profile. That and the awfully slow loading speed, are the reasons I've not on EBS much these past few weeks.  
What I want to know is, why nothing was done about the problems by the forum management, despite them being notified? After all, we are paying for a bl##dy service here. :x

As much as I would have liked the original thread to have continued, (but not at it's current speed), my thanks too, goes to Catz for sorting out an alternative. :thumbright:

*Tina*, how did things go at the hospital? I hope that somwhere along the line, you've been able to catch up with some rest.

Rita and I are off out with the C&CC Midshires MCS at Collingham (Newark) this weekend. This will give us a chance to really test out our new Trojan traction batteries. The MH will be sweltering hot, whilst being lit up like Blackpool Illuminations. Not a single bulb or 12v appliance will be spared :lol:

Have a good one, especially if going away. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> Friday again so on with the cooking, slow roasted shoulder of pork today, I think on muffins with homemade chips , onions and salad


On second thoughts, instead of Newark, I may just head north for a decent scoff. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning Jock, 
we've missed you but guessed you were getting frustrated at the difficulty in opening the thread

Have a great weekend both of you, I hope the weather is Ok, but I think you will definately need that heatingWhat are traction batteries ???

It is sad to have to break a thread but at least it's saved, even more so for you as one of the " old birds" :lol: :lol: 

sandra


----------



## Mumoffive

Jock we got to within 10 minutes of the hospital and had a phone call to say no beds. So we turned around and came home. 
So we get to do all the planning and arranging again when they send us a new date. 
Newark is only up the road from us but we are off to Worcester to see Joshua today.


----------



## catzontour

woohoo - so glad to see EBs up and about as usual  

Can't stop - off to work,


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Hi folks I very rarely look at this post as I am not an early bird however I have found that I can cheat a bit as it's midday here in India and I have managed to hook up to some Wifi. I can just about put up with this type of Early Bird lifestyle   

Terry


----------



## Christine600

Morning Tina, Ian, Sandra, Jock, Catz, Terry and others.


Many posts - great! I have stayed on a snowed down rest stop tonight. Slept well here in the empty forest, but its snowing and snowing. Will be interesting to see how easy it is to take off again...

Have to hurry - tablet battery empty. Have a nice day all!


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone

I am doubly happy - one got Forum on tablet and it's soooo much faster

We'll done whoever sorted it !

We have been very busy but don't know where the time goes !

We have had a damp weekend away with the little grand kids, been ferrying my mum back and forth for hospital appointments ,changing the car and childminding sick kids.

If this weather would just dry up a.bit we would have a little trip away

Have a great day everyone

Margaret


----------



## Penquin

Dry here (a one day offer only at present though..... :lol: )m and 7.0C

but our bedroom hasn't flooded for 48 hours now and the water level has dropped slightly - we know how the poor people of the Somerset Levels feel....

Dave


----------



## satco

good day to my fellow EB`s (version 2 ) 

I`m mucg better again. everything is back in order.
Weather ist still grey and damned cold over here. ( -5°C)

Jan


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


Very strong winds here - I'm not sure I can make it back home today as planned since there is one ferry that may be closed soon and after that a high and windy bridge to cross. :? 


Margaret you can borrow some of our wind. We have the driest january in years. 

Dave - your bedroom keep flooding?  

Jan I'm glad you feel better. Perhaps that means that you will have another race soon?


----------



## satco

good morning to everyone 

@ Christine ...oh no my dear , racing is over for me , just playing the
little dirt-hand (mechanic) in the future 

Jan


----------



## tugboat

aldra said:


> Friday again so on with the cooking, slow roasted shoulder of pork today, I think on muffins with homemade chips , onions and salad
> 
> sandra


Ah, Sandra, Sandra, Sandra, you must stop all this teasing, you're getting me all excited!

It's a good job I'm not married to you, I'd be the size of a house ............ instead of the bungalow sized chap I am now! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning early birds

Dave didn't realise that you suffered from flooding, hope it's not damaged anything, is the floor tiled???

Christine take care, maybe tomorrow will be better Weatherwise

Tuggy that was a meal for the younger fitter members of the family, we tend to stick to salads and fresh juices :lol: 

Glad your feeling better Jan  

Well Alberts gone off on a cycle ride with his brother and I'm surveying the aftermath of 14 for dinner yesterday so I suppose I should get going 

Another coffee first I think :lol: 

Have a good day, blue sky and sunshine here how long for I don't know

sandra


----------



## bognormike

'Morning all. Strange sight outside today, I think it's sunshine? 8)


----------



## JockandRita

Evening all.

It's wild and windy over Newark way. 8O 

Tina, sorry to hear that you were let down by the NHS at the last minute, so to speak.  

Dave, sorry to hear that you've been experiencing flooding.  

Despite my post yesterday, I've not received a single notification of any other posts, which is disappointing considering the profile settings are as they should be.  I've reset them all again, to we'll have to wait and see what happens. 

I hope you are all safe. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

I've requested not to be notified Jock

Don't know why but my emails have gone ferral 8O 

Just cannot delete them they come in so fast

Abanded the computer for now, and only use the I pad

Did you have a good weekend???

sandra


----------



## Mumoffive

Morning all. Very disgruntled early hours here. I think I may be coming down with a cold. I didn't bring my honey. 
4 am us too early for my old bones. I wish my internal alarm clock wouldn't kick in when I don't need to be awake. 
Hope you are all safe. Where are you Dave? Flooding is miserable I hope things are t too bad.


----------



## barryd

Its unusual for me to be an Early Bird. Still stuck down near Oxford where I have been working and now have to stay until tomorrow as there is a small problem with the job which will have to be tweaked in the morning. Mrs D is no doubt enjoying getting shot of me for what will nearly be a week by the time I get home.

I left her car less though since hers got written off and she cant drive the van. We live in the middle of nowhere so I think she has taken to wandering around the Dales and getting lost.  

Tuggers. I have experienced auntie Sandras cooking and lets just say you never go hungry in their house! Superb! Actually you never go thirsty either!


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Tina, Barry, and all. 



aldra said:


> clipped........Did you have a good weekend???
> 
> sandra


Yes thanks Sandra, we did have a good weekend,  and all is calm and mild out now.

Still no post notifications though. 

Breakfast first before helping with tidying up the club house, then heading home.

Have a good one. 

Jock.


----------



## tugboat

'Morning, Barry, how's the head this morning? I must have a word with your aunt about leaving you alone in the house with a supply of booze! :lol: 

Re Sandra, yes I get the impression she's a lady with a big warm heart and a propensity for welcoming everyone in with open arms. Don't tell her I said so, though, I wouldn't want her to think I'm sucking up! :lol: 

Hope you get the job sewn up tomorrow and can head home to the boonies. There's enough pollution down South without you adding to it!


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> 'Morning, Barry, how's the head this morning? I must have a word with your aunt about leaving you alone in the house with a supply of booze! :lol:
> 
> Re Sandra, yes I get the impression she's a lady with a big warm heart and a propensity for welcoming everyone in with open arms. Don't tell her I said so, though, I wouldn't want her to think I'm sucking up! :lol:
> 
> Hope you get the job sewn up tomorrow and can head home to the boonies. There's enough pollution down South without you adding to it!


Heads fine its just the rest of me thats broken!

Does seem like Groundhog day. Hopefully home tomorrow! I think the Suverners have had enough of me.


----------



## Christine600

Morning (just) Tina, Barry, Jock and all


Back home and both my mum and me slept until 11.  
Shouldn't have stayed up late chatting last night. But after a month we had a lot to chat about. And the TV slowed us down. :roll: 


Tina you should have found your internal snooze button. 

Barry you need to get a GPS for Mrs D.

Jock I guess you have checked that the notification emails don't end up in your spam folder. Mine did for a while after I accidentally labeled one as spam.  

Tugboat I can see where you got your name - tugging at other peoples strings like that! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon

Away early this morning to take Alex to his rowing club and then walked the hound around the lake for a couple of hours. Decided to all go for a Sunday Carvery so no cooking today

Weather very cold wind but sunshine and blue sky, Alex looked frozen when we picked him up so we needed to feed him fast :lol: 

Barry, Barry that poor head of yours :lol: :lol: 

Tuggy, I think with having such a big family there's always room for a few more  

glad your home safe Christine

Tina hope you get a rest later, I'm going to bed to read for a while and maybe have a Sunday afternoon doze

Safe journey home Jock  

Enjoy the rest of Sunday

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

Evening all!

Just back from an early shift that went on and on and on and on....

A soak in the bath, a bite to eat, a read of the paper and then an early night, ready for another early shift tomorrow. Keep forgetting it has been Sunday today!


----------



## Mumoffive

Well I got to sit down all the way home Sandra. 
I'm hoping Eve sleeps well tonight. Hospital appointment first thing in the morning.


----------



## catzontour

Tina I hope the good effects of getting away in the motorhome and resting (even if it was only because you had to sit down on the way home  ) last a while and help you cope with getting back to normality and hospital appointments etc.


----------



## JockandRita

Christine600 said:


> Jock I guess you have checked that the notification emails don't end up in your spam folder. Mine did for a while after I accidentally labeled one as spam.


Yes Christine, been there and checked almost daily. Nothing found 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good evening early birds-perhaps I should migrate to night owls 

I'm impressed with you JockTinaAnd Christine off in your vans in this weary weather!

We have had a lazy day Church this morning, a light lunch a walk to Bank hall to see the snowdrops then a roast dinner with the kids . 

Now semi comatose on from of tv )

Dave so sorry to hear you are flooded is the van ok

Margaretxx


----------



## Mumoffive

Morning early birds. Back to reality with a thud. Can we do the weekend again instead please??


----------



## aldra

a late bird here,

Turning into an owl :lol: 

Awake most of the night and asleep most of the morning

Were the snowdrops nice Margaret??, I have some out now in pots but never really managed to get them to grow on mass. Last year we went to Cheshire to see them but Albert say he wasn't impressed, it was a bit awkward on the paths looking back

Never mind Tina a few more weeks and it will be spring and weekends away more regular

Albertjn is coming to stay for a couple of days as his mum is on training days somewhere in Yorkshire

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Another late bird! 8O 

When I get back from my travels I feel OK. And the day after I'm fine. But the third day - totally knackered! And that is today. 

Margaret we will have to wait another couple of months before any snowdrops turn up.

Tina only 4 days until the next weekend. 

Jock hopefully the admin(s) will wake up and start working.

Have a nice afternoon all


----------



## Mumoffive

10 days till we pick Joshua up for half term and hoping to go away for a couple of nights in the MH, I just hope we don't get any snow.

Still can't sort out the water in the bathroom though.


----------



## barryd

Dont know if Im an early bird or late bird as I have been awake for exactly 24 hours now.

:evil:


----------



## owl129

morning all 
hope you all have a good day


----------



## catzontour

Good morning owl129 and Barry and other EBs to follow. What are you doing that's kept you awake for 24 hours Barry?

I'm not particularly early this morning. Got a late shift today and I'm halfway through a nine day week! Looking forward to having a weekend at the weekend :lol: 

Catz


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Barry, owl, Catz and those to follow

Catz I'm exhausted just following your working pattern

Barry, hopefully you are back home and asleep now

Owl are you working this week?

Cleaning day here, Albert and shadow are walking AlbertJn to school

Weather looks promising, blue sky but cold

have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

aldra said:


> Catz I'm exhausted just following your working pattern
> 
> Sandra


I'm exhausted working my working pattern :lol:

Bit of housework to catch up on this morning but going to go out for a run first for a bit of fresh air. Lovely sunny morning here at the moment so may as well make the most of it.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Barry, Owl, Catz, Sandra and others


Not much planned today. Since I'm back at my mothers place we will make plans for food and television I guess. And a lazy relaxing day will suit me!

Barry have you been working too much? Perhaps you will doze of later this morning.

Morning Owl.

Catz may your shift go really fast today. 

Sandra have fun cleaning.


----------



## MEES

Morning Owl,Cat and all you other creatures out there.

It's a beautiful morning here and time I stopped playing with ths tablet and got something done I'm getting very lazy. 

Have a good day all

Margaret


----------



## barryd

Nope. Didnt get a doze so went to the gym then working up in the Dales all afternoon. Still not been asleep since 5:30am yesterday! 8O 

Feel alright though. 

I think my brain exploded or something.

And no before you ask I havent been taking Bolivian marching powder or any other illegal substances. Bet I sleep tonight though. Or maybe not!


----------



## aldra

A good meal and a couple of Leffees, a couple mind you

You'll sleep like a log

you working overtime or something?????

What will you do if the recession eases and you have loads of work

Michelle and I can fly off to the blue yonder

Just so you have space to work non stop :lol: :lol: 

Albert and the dog will be fine

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.



Christine600 said:


> Jock hopefully the admin(s) will wake up and start working.


Obviously not Christine. I've been a member/subscriber for 9 years now, and have subscribed to hundreds of threads, none of which I receive any notifications for now.



aldra said:


> A good meal and a couple of Leffees, a couple mind you


Sandra, I'm anybody's after a plate of grub and a couple of Leffees. :lol:

The rain is battering down here, and it is very windy.  A day in methinks. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Everyone

It must be really annoying Jock, I've set mine to stop notifying and I think it's worked I rarely use the computer anyway and have no email set up on the I pad

still very nice here Weatherwise, a bit windy but fine, we've had a good few days so maybe some winter sunshine is coming your way Jock

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Mumoffive

Feeling really ill here. Rosie definitely shared her bugs and they've knocked me for six. Don't remember feeling this ill since I had pneumonia two years ago. 
I really don't have the energy to be ill. 
Hope everyone else is having a better week.


----------



## JockandRita

Mumoffive said:


> Feeling really ill here. Rosie definitely shared her bugs and they've knocked me for six. Don't remember feeling this ill since I had pneumonia two years ago.
> I really don't have the energy to be ill.
> Hope everyone else is having a better week.


Tina, I hope there is someone there to look after you, and look others too. Get well soon. :thumbright:

Jock.


----------



## Mumoffive

They say laughter is the best medicine Jock. But it hurts my head.


----------



## aldra

have you been to the Docter Tina??

Maybe you should given your past history of pneumonia, you may benefit from antibiotics

Hope you feel better soon

Spoke too soon Jock, the sky has just darkened and it's throwing it down 8O 

A day indoors methinks :lol: 

At least the dogs been out with Albert when he walked with Jn to school and back through the park

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Evening all!

Had a sleepless night and too tired to go online earlier.

Jock did changing from BT help with your notifications?

Tina I wish you get well soon!


----------



## satco

evening folks 

had a fatal computer-meltdown. everything lost , what 
a hell of a heap of s**t...... ( I promise I will not swear anymore.... 

hard piece of work to re-install software and data , from my mirror-discs ( well I did use the one or other swearword while working on it).

finally the work is finished and I am done , sigh

have a fine evening all 
Jab


----------



## aldra

Alls well that ends well jan  

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> What will you do if the recession eases and you have loads of work


I have right now. Been mega busy and I think that was half the problem. Was away six days and worked all hours. So hyped up on returning couldnt sleep and within 2 minutes of being back in the house was straight back out again.

Its all or nothing really. Could be bored for a month then frantically busy for a week.

I could bore you with the details but lets just say working in the type of IT I do is probably akin to being a fireman. Not much happening for a while but when it does its full on and very stressful. I used to be able to cope with it all the time but now it just freaks me out and Im left in bits after a big job which is why I failed to sleep after the big job last week (which was exceptionally bad) as I just couldnt switch off.


----------



## Mumoffive

Morning all. 
My 15 year old came home from school and sent me to bed. She cooked tea and dealt with Eve. Carer was there for Rosie. I got up at 7 to eat tea and do the medicines and make Eve's feed the. Came back to bed. I e slept on and off till now so hopefully I will cope better today. 
Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Tina, and all.



Christine600 said:


> Jock did changing from BT help with your notifications?


It did thanks Christine, however, it's just a pity that I had to make the change, because the new site owner's security got it wrong.  As soon as they've sorted it out (as promised), I'll revert back to my BT address again. 
BTW, this page on the EBS Part two took 32 seconds to come up. I hope this is not a repeat of delays on the original EBS forum. 

*Tina*, glad to see that you were able to grab some zzzzzs, and I hope you are feeling a bit better as a result. 

Work today, then off until Monday. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## jedi

Christine600 said:


> BTW, this page on the EBS Part two took 32 seconds to come up. I hope this is not a repeat of delays on the original EBS forum.  Jock.


Morning Jock,

Mine came up in about 3 seconds. Probably 'cos I'm at work - at home about 3 minutes on my super slow broadband 

I'll soon be joining all you retired folk again for 6 months. Still looking for a new van. Just missed one I really liked last week 

Have a good day and all to follow.

Jed


----------



## aldra

good morning Tina, Jock , Jed and those to come

I woke up at 4am with a sore throat, took a couple of paracetamol but couldn't get back to sleep anyway. I don't feel I'll apart from the throat

Tina glad you got some rest, try to take it easy today

Glad that's sorted Jock, I noticed the new owners on the other thread, let's hope that they put some effort into sorting out the problem

another van will come up Jed hopefully in time to start your loooong summer break What layout did you decide on in the end????

We have just thought about lifting out the single side seat and replacing it with a unit with a couple of drawers and book shelves. We will make it so it lifts out and the seat can be replaced as its the5th belted seat. We have no need of it when it's just us two, whether the kids will want to have it in is up to them Albert is in the middle of designing it now ready for our trip in May/June 

Of to the shops when Albert gets up, I'm going to make some fresh pasta later. I have a pasta maker for the Kenwood and I've never used it
I've decided it's time I did, so it's lasagne for the Friday meal this 
week------if all goes well :lol: 

have a good day all of you

Sandra


----------



## jedi

aldra said:


> another van will come up Jed hopefully in time to start your loooong summer break What layout did you decide on in the end????


Morning, Sandra,

My preferred layout is fixed rear bed with washroom across the back of the van. The one I set my heart on was Adria Coral S680 Supreme Edition, 2010 model. But a few days before I was travelling to see it, it was sold 

I'd still consider 'A' class with single rear bed over garage such as Hymer B524CL or Hymer S740.

My van is in for MOT on tomorrow then I will put it on Ebay. Only complication is at the end of the month I move out of my house as it becomes a holiday cottage for 6 months earning me revenue for my travels 

That means if I sell the van I become homeless. Fortunately I have a friend who can put me up 'between vans'.

Jed


----------



## aldra

hi Jed

Ours is the Adria Coral S670 Supreme, raised twin beds over a through garage ( easily converts to a large double ) as the top half of the centre mattress above the steps remains in place so we use three single sheets and single duvets

We are very pleased with it, a nicely made van and the front seats swivel all the way round

We were looking at the Hymer, same layout but the swivel meant you would be touching knees :lol: :lol: 

The Adria cab has that bit more internal width plus it was cheaper and a big plus for us the table wasn't fixed

hope something turns up soon, I'm sure it will it's coming up to the time when people tend to sell, not much movement in the winter months 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Tina, Jock, Jed, Sandra and all


Last night my phone stopped working. It turned itself off and it's impossible to turn it on again. I hope I have copied all the photos to the computer!


Tina I'm glad you are feeling better. And a well done to your 15 year old!

Jock I read in the MHF Changes thread that they are planning to upgrade the site software. Hopefuly that will help with the speed.

Jed good luck with the van hunting. Sounds like fun! 

Homemade pasta Sandra - sounds delicious!


----------



## catzontour

Morning all early birds. Not very early myself this morning, I've got my last shift later on today of my nine day week so I had a lie in, a real luxury I know.

Talking of sleep, I hope you've managed to catch up on yours a bit now Barryd. I always find it hard to switch off after work as my mind is racing with things I've done/haven't managed to do etc.

Poor you Tina, I hope you are feeling a bit more rested now. What a star your 15 year old is to come and take charge for a bit - every now and again Mums need a bit of taking care of.

I hope EBs part II isn't going to end up being as slow as the original version Jock otherwise it will have been pointless in starting a new thread. It loaded fairly quickly for me this morning, so fingers crossed that it is ok. Is anyone else experiencing a slow start? I'm really happy though to see so many more people on here again.

Christine I hope you manage to sort out your phone today and the photos. It has jogged my memory to download my pictures as sometimes I forget to do it for ages, so thank you for that.

Jedi we had an elderly Hymer 524 and it was a great van with loads of storage all packed into a small length. Good luck with your search and with becoming homeless!!

Sandra I've never had a go at making fresh pasta either (mind you I haven't got a machine) but when I've had it if we are eating out somewhere it is a treat. We make do with the dried stuff at home. Let us know how it turns out. There might be a queue of motorhomes outside your door on Friday evening waiting for a sample  


Catz


----------



## aldra

I usually buy fresh pasta at the supermarket Catz but my son makes his own and there is a world of difference when we've tried it

Anyway the pasta attachment was expensive so I guess I should at least use it, it's sat there for 2yrs  

Good for you having a lie in , do you have a long weekend off now?

I hope you sort the phone out Christine, I haven't sorted out what to do with my photos on the IPad That's the problem with instant photography I wonder how often I will look at them, it doesn't take long to build up hundreds

Back from shopping and flagging now so I think a wee snooze is on the cards

Catch you all later

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> I've decided it's time I did, so it's lasagne for the Friday meal this
> week------if all goes well :lol:


....DILEMA.... 8O Notts in the MH this Friday, or Lancs for Lasagne.? 8O I do love a good Lasagne. :wink: 
Sadly, it's Notts, as a deposit has already been paid. :lol:



aldra said:


> Back from shopping and flagging now so I think a wee snooze is on the cards


Just had mine Sandra, and now raring to go again. :lol:

I'm off to look at the "MHF Changes" thread to catch up. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> That's the problem with instant photography I wonder how often I will look at them, it doesn't take long to build up hundreds


I keep all (well not the totally blurred ones) but copy only a selected few into a bestof-folder that I use when looking at my photos.


----------



## satco

good morning ,my fellow EB`s 

we had a nice day yesterday whilst attending the Hamburg travel Show. Nice MH and destinations , but many things ... especially the "rolling stock" are very expensive.

coffee time 

Jan


----------



## aldra

Morning Jan

Youre all alone this morning , are MH more expensive in Germany ?

Woke up at about 4.0pm with a sore throat still but with a bad pain like neuralgia all down the left side of my neck and face Came down to get some Difflam, it seemed to sooth or at least deaden the pain which could have been coming from around the salivary gland ( thanks Margaret) 

It would have been even better if I could gargle with it but I just can't gargle 8O I either swallow or choke

The pasta seems to have turned out well, perhaps making enough for the tribe first time wasn't the best plan :lol: Anyway the proof will be later in the eating :lol: 

have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Afternoon all - if this works! I'm having broadband trouble again. :roll: 


I always thought that Germany was The motorhome country - probably 90% of foreign motorhomes that I see each summer is from Germany. So they can't be much more expensive there?


----------



## aldra

THe pasta was very good

Excellent in fact, everyone loved it

Now I only have to clean up

Possibally tomorrow as the wine has mellowed me

The Gkids have exhausted me

And the kids are not much better :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Yesterday I had to get a new phone. The old one would not start even with a new battery. I guess I had dropped it one time too many. 8O 
Earlier when I got a new phone it was oooh and aaah - look at this and that. But this time the new phone was just like the old one - only 2 years newer and the screen a little clearer. 


Have a great day all


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Christine, and all.

We are currently at NG23 (Broonfools) on a Lincs CC Rally. We shall be looking at new MHs, but certainly not buying one. :wink: 

Sunshine and clear skies with gusty winds right now. :? 

Have a good one.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone........just

Arrived to collect Alex to his rowing clubas this week it was sat rather than Sunday 

He was still in bed and had forgotten 8O , we took shadow off to Heaton park for a walk instead and the called in the new Aldi .

Have a good weekend Jock, cold and windy here and I wouldn't be surprised at a touch of snow later

familiarity has its advantages Christine  

have a good day

sandra


----------



## MEES

Good evening Early Birds

Have been very lazy getting up late and spending a lot of time on my I pad sorting out our trip to the US 

Jan sorry to hear about your It frustrations.

Oh and the site is much better now on the I pad

Tina hope you are feeling better..

Sandra glad the Difflan works for you I always have it in for anything from sore throat to mouth ulcers and dental problems.

We have covered the van again for a few weeks as weather and fMily commitments makes a trip unlikely.

We have been tidying the garden when fit and childminding and hospital appointments with my mum.

We'll bedtime for me.

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Very wet and windy here this morning

Albert is supposed to be going cycling with his brother but I'm not sure they will want to when they see the weather 8O I doubt I'll be going out in it today unless there is a drastic change 

The grandkids are still sleeping so it's quiet as a mouse  At the moment at least!! Just me and the dog and he also declines to go outside in this weather

He's one of the reasons I'm up so early as the wind was blowing through the open bedroom window and he doesn't like that

Have a good day everyone  

sandra


----------



## tonyt

Greetings up there.

Sorry, but today is bright and clear here and we're just packing up for a day on the river. Meat and beer in the cool bag and firewood already in the boot. The pic is from a similar trip last year.

Well someone has to do it :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi Tony,

Well you lucky thing, it looks fantastic

Do you hire a house for the winter there??

I noticed you said that you were thinking of stopping the South African trips but wouldn't you really miss them?

South Africa is on my to do list, it's just the dog that prevents us going

We shall see

Have a great day on the river  

sandra


----------



## tonyt

aldra said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Well you lucky thing, it looks fantastic
> 
> Do you hire a house for the winter there??
> 
> I noticed you said that you were thinking of stopping the South African trips but wouldn't you really miss them?
> 
> South Africa is on my to do list, it's just the dog that prevents us going
> 
> We shall see
> 
> Have a great day on the river
> 
> sandra


Hi Sandra we rent a sort of granny flat in the garden of a big house quite close to the beach. Most houses in the area have similar set ups or run as guest houses. We usually come for around 3 months and we will try our best to keep coming until we either run out of health or money.

The exchange rate this year is really good (for tourists) and prices are very affordable. Mrs T just loves the shops and keeps saying "How much?" - and will no doubt come home loaded with shoes and clothes (as usual).

Me - I just like to soak up the sunshine, do a spot of fishing and eat grilled calamari - bliss.

Ironically, the one thing that's missing here.......is rain


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Sandra, Tony, and all.  

The MH has been rocking all night, solely as a result of Mother Nature's weather activities, I hasten to add. :wink: 

It's drizzly and still quite gusty here at NG23. After a cooked breakfast and completion of the usual MH tasks, we'll be heading home, hampered by a westerly cross wind. 

Enjoy the peace and quiet while you can Sandra. :wink:

That location looks idyllic Tony (jammy bu##er :wink

Have a good one folks. :thumbright: 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!


My motorhome were also rocking in the wind last night. And the rain cannot manage to wash it clean. Incredible with all that water and wind! 

Sandra when my nephews and nice visit I get impatient and try to make them wake up.  

Tony enjoy! It looks fabulous!

Jock have a safe trip back!


----------



## JockandRita

Home now, and not too bad a journey with the winds on the exposed A1, and no signs of rain either. 

Bright and sunny at home. ;-)

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good  

I was thinking about you both on the journey back

Mind you your van is solid so won't be as bad as some

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

No rain but some dark clouds are forming. BUt that is OK - I need to do some paper work today so I'll be staying in anyway.


Have a great day all!


----------



## aldra

good morning Christine  and those to come

Frosty but dry start here today and Ithink I'll have a lazy day 

Just a bit of cleaning now the hoards have gone and a trip to the shops later

Albert is busy making a small sideboard to replace the side seat in the van that can be removed for those who need the seat to make up the extra bed I prefer the extra storage and a fixed fruit bowl I get fed up of wedging it onto a seat when we travel or remove the table, so it will be permenantly fixed to the top of the sideboard, and two extra drawers will be ideal for storing cups plates etc low down

have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## tonyt

Is it OK to post a post-dated EB post?.............

..... for tomorrow am I'll be away too early to post anything as I have been talked into doing a bungy jump - not any old bungy jump but the highest bridge jump in the world at 216 metres - that's about 50 metres higher than Beachy Head!

I must be mad and I'm not yet sure I'll have enough courage to jump.

Anyway - it's been nice knowing you all


----------



## aldra

tony

there is no must be about it, you are completely mad :lol: 

do take care and make sure youre well attached :lol: 

I bet it's a great feeling though and don't worry about the height

You could be killed on much lower jumps, only quicker if the law of gravity applies :lol: :lol: 

Let us know what happens

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

tonyt said:


> I have been talked into doing a bungy jump - not any old bungy jump but the highest bridge jump in the world at 216 metres - that's about 50 metres higher than Beachy Head!
> 
> I must be mad and I'm not yet sure I'll have enough courage to jump.
> 
> Anyway - it's been nice knowing you all


Good grief 8O My stomach did a back flip when I read that - just the thought of it - yikes. Good luck!


----------



## Mumoffive

Morning all. Tony please take care it sounds terrifying. 
Life here has been stressful to say the least. Eve is not responding to treatment and still spiking temperatures and barely responding to any stimulus. 
Jonathan ended up in A&E yesterday with an exacerbation of his DVT, the Dr was virtually accusing us of not giving him his medication. David eventually got to take him home about 7 last night to discover there was no water at home. He has to bring Jonathan back for scans today. They said first thing and David explained the earliest he could get here was 10.30. They said they would prefer it to be earlier, David explained he had to take the girls to School and college, could not leave Rosie until 9.30 and then had to drive 28 miles to the hospital so 10.30 was the earliest. He calmly explained this three times as each time they said could he get here any earlier. Sigh!!!
Eve's room overlooks the car park so I will watch for him arriving and meet them in the main entrance so David can come to Eve and I will go battle with the Drs for Jonathan. 
Water came back on soon after they got home thankfully. 
Wonder what surprises today might hold. 
Have a great day all.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Tina, and all following.

*Tony*, good luck with the bungy jump. :thumbright:

*Tina*, sorry to hear of your current situation, with added pressure from medical staff.  You obviously have the patience of a saint, which I am assured is a virtue. It's definitely something I lack, and wonder how I would cope if in your shoes. Respect to you and yours. :thumbright:

It's dry but cold and dark over this way, with a hard frost on all the cars. Brrrrrrrrrrr
Roll on a warm spring and summer. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Mumoffive

Oh joy. That will make David's Morning if he has to scrape the car too. It sounds Windy in Boston. 
Where abouts on the Cambridge/links border are you?
I've a feeling you have told me but my rememberer is broken, though my forgetterer is fine.


----------



## JockandRita

Mumoffive said:


> Oh joy. That will make David's Morning if he has to scrape the car too. It sounds Windy in Boston.
> Where abouts on the Cambridge/links border are you?
> I've a feeling you have told me but my rememberer is broken, though my forgetterer is fine.


In the Deepings Tina. I'm assuming you are currently at the Pilgrim.

It's raining now, so I won't have to defrost the work's van. :wink:

Got to go, but I wish you well engaging with the doctors. :thumbright:

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning Jock and Rita and all to come

A miserable wet morning here, I could have stayed in bed this morning as I didn't sleep till late or rather early this am But Kath arrived early today

Tina sorry to hear you are having such problems, I hope that Eve starts to improveDo they say what the infection is??? Hospitals can be a pain,they demand early appointments then leave you waiting for ages just moving from one seating area to another. I guess that telling you to move constitutes being dealt with in the target time Hopefully Johnathan hasn't picked up the same bug as you and Eve. 

well I wonder if Tony has decided to jump, we watched a group of bungee jumpers at the gorge in France, looked pretty scary to me and along climb back

enjoy your day at work Jock  

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!


The telephone woke me up and it was an issue with my benefits papers. So I have been scrambling. All OK now I belive and I have an appointment tomorrow to get things sorted. I hope. :wink: 


Tony I'll keep my eyes and ears covered until you are done jumping!  

Tina what a mess. My forgetterer works best too - I really like that expression. 

Jock it's 8C and sunny here. So the dirt on my van is really showing.  

Sandra I'm not sure I would have even watched. And I thought you'd bounce back up again. :roll:


----------



## tonyt

Good moaning
..........and I live to tell the tale.
I am now the proud owner of a, I Jumped Off Bloukrans Bridge, T shirt.

Not scary at all, absolutely bloomin terrifying!

The build up to that point where you actually take the leap, the incredible acceleration that seems to go on for ever followed by a sharp deceleration when you reach the end of the elastic band.

One of those things that you are so pleased to have done but will NEVER do again.

So fellow MHFers, if ever you are ever down this way, on the coast 600km east of Cape Town, take a deep breath, swallow and jump, you know you want to.

ps don t have breakfast beforehand

Sorry about the unusual punctuation but I had to fiddle my post to beat the punctuation bug currently lurking

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I can fly


----------



## Mumoffive

Well done you.


----------



## Suzysetter

WOW very very well done you!


----------



## catzontour

Another WOW. Congratulations to you Tony, I know I would never be able to throw myself off the platform into mid-air.

Late start for me this morning because it is a day off. Going to try to catch up with a bit of housework and window cleaning etc.

Hope things are going better for you Tina, you must have so much patience to deal with everything that happens to your children. I loved your words forgetterer and rememberer  

Christine I hope your appointment goes well today and you get everything sorted out.

Catz


----------



## aldra

good morning Tony, Tina , Suzy and those to come

well done Tony, You really can fly :wav: 

Well another wet day again, but I suppose we should not be complaining
when we think of the floods some are enduring

We had a sprinkling of snow last night and it is still very cold

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

Good morning Sandra

We must have been typing at the same time!


----------



## Christine600

Wow, Tony!

I am glad you survived!  8O 



catzontour said:


> Christine I hope your appointment goes well today and you get everything sorted out.


I hope so too - but the whole thing was surreal in a very bureaucratic manner.


----------



## aldra

Morning Catz
I could not get mine to post just showing syntax error

finally managed after removing all apostrophes

have a good day off and do not work to hard

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

aldra said:


> Morning Catz
> have a good day off and do not work to hard
> 
> Sandra


Been waiting for a bank holiday to be declared to celebrate Barrys birthday so I wouldnt have to clean the windows..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Catz

Iput microfibre cloths into the washing machine on a final rinse and spin 

Then straight over all the windows, job finished in no time

And I have 16 windows and two sets of French doors, and that is just downstairs :lol: 

sandra


----------



## catzontour

Ok Sandra - you have shamed me into going downstairs to make a start on the windows. No more faffing about on MHF for me this morning :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

Eve has opened her eyes and smiled this morning. It is a good day!


----------



## aldra

great Tina, hopefully she is on the mend now

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 

*Tina*, glad to know that things are looking up for your Eve. :thumbright:

After horrendous wind and rain here yesterday, things appear to have calmed down now, and today's forecast is looking bright. We are away this weekend, after work tomorrow, and guess what? Oh yes, it is to rain for most of the weekend. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Booked a time for MOT next week. And they will look into an issue with the air suspension where one side deflate slowly.

Tina I'm happy to hear good news!

Jock I think the wind and rain has arrived here. 8O


----------



## catzontour

Morning all

Tina that was good news about Eve yesterday. 

Weather is much calmer here today, hope your weekend isn't a wash out Jock and I hope the storms don't stay with you too long Christine.

Windows eventually cleaned yesterday. Day off again today so my task is to start sorting out photos. I used to label them and put them away regularly when they had to be printed out but now they are digital they are all over the place on the computer and it is going to be 5 years worth of sorting out that needs doing


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Catz, Christine and Jock

A beautiful sunny day here too jock, well so far, tomorrow and Saturday 
More rain, but Sunday looks good again

Christine we kept having trouble with our air suspension, we had a manual port put on so we could put air in when the electric one failed so hopefully at least if it it goes again we can use it. It usually when we're away it happens

Catz, how will you organise your photos, mine are sorted into groups, countries, family etc but that is as far as I have got. Many are still on the IPad and sometimes I wonder why I keep them although there are some very good ones and many of beautiful churchs and artefacts that I can not remember where they were 8O 

I really could do with some lessons on getting the best from the iPad, I still can not suss out how to resize and post on here

Have agood day everyone

Sandra


----------



## jedi

Morning to all who are still out there.

Site seems to be struggling a trifle at the moment. Hope it recovers soon.

Ged


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jedi and others

A few errands before the weekend today. And the wind has stopped. Nice and quiet outside.



aldra said:


> Christine we kept having trouble with our air suspension, we had a manual port put on so we could put air in when the electric one failed so hopefully at least if it it goes again we can use it. It usually when we're away it happens.


Thanks - mine deflates in 24 hours or so. So I have to use the el-pump to inflate each morning before driving off.


----------



## cabby

good morning all. How is shadow this morning Aldra any improvement.

cabby


----------



## oldtart

Morning all. Just found Early Birds 2. It's taken me two sessions to catch up on all the posts!!

Pleased to hear of Eve's improvement, Tina.

Well done Tony. 

Jan. I can't find Ploen-lake in my new German atlas! We have lived in Frankfurt am Main and Berlin and are going back to Germany in October.
We plan to do the Rhine and Moselle on our way to see friends in Berlin. The down to the Bodensee to visit a wine cooperative at Hagnau. We bought some red in 2006 and it was superb. Then to Toulouse tofu friends. 

The wind is getting up again here!

Val


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon early birds

Late today as we were up till 3.30am

cabby he is still unwell and last night we decided to take him to the vets emergency surgery as he was drinking copiously but then vomiting it back

the vet checked him all over, gave him an antisickness injection and follow up tablets and anti antacid tablets

He's not sick now and we are limiting his water to a cup ful every half hour so he does not overload his stomach with water He hasn't eaten anything but that's prob best at the moment

So we will see how he goes on

Been busy with the Friday meal although today I will be glad when it's over as we are both tired

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good afternoon everyone it's wet ant windy here in Bretherton lances.

Old tart we are not very far from you.

Starting to feel a bit stir crazy with this weather.

Have cleaned the kitchen and downstairs thoroughly , child minded, sorted our documents, visited my mum. And baked so what's next?

Oh and watched loads of Olympics!

Have a good weekend all!,,

Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Hi Margaret
Hadn't realised you are so near to us.

Isn't there a good bakery in Bretherton. I think we went to a pub there that does good meals.

Yes. I'm fed up with the weather. I've had an operation for a macular hole in my left eye and I have to wear an eye patch if I go out in the wind!!!

Val

[/code]


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

Guess who's not receiving any post notifications........AGAIN. :evil:

Although pitched with the rear end into the wind, last night's gales did have Rita quite worried, however, there wouldn't have been anything we could have done to lessen the effects. Others here are all pitched broadside, so they'll really have felt the full force of the gales. Our last experience of anything as bad as this in the MH, was at Mimizan Plage some years ago. 8O

Hopefully on a bus into town later. In these winds, if it's a double decker, I'll be sat downstairs. :wink:

Have a good one.

Jock.

P.S. *Sandra*, I hope Shadow is recovering well. :thumbright:


----------



## oldtart

Have I missed it? Where are you Jock?

Val


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock and Val


Not much planned today. A few errands to get some groceries and new toner cartridges for our printers.


Jock have you been added to the BT blacklist again? 8O 

Val I don't know either. It might be mentioned on the previous page but if I check this text I am writing will dissapear. :wink: 

Sandra best wishes for Shadow!


Have a happy saturday all!


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon

back to the vet this morning he's still not well, came home and within an hour he was walking like a drunk

Waiting for the vet to ring us now, wonder if he could be allergic to something in the injections he gave him 

I think he may have to go in for observation 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Well things went from bad to worse with shadow, he went into shock and they had to get fluids into him intravenously fast, then he swelled up as the fluids were absorbed into his gut with nowhere to go

Last saw him wrapped in blankets with hot water bottles trying to bring his temp back to normal

The vet phoned us every 2/3 hrs to update during the night, he was concerned that he may have a twisted bowel as he was so swollen and he couldn't operate as shadow was too poorly, the ultrasounds were not conclusive either way

Better news as the night went on, shadow stabilised, and began to pass the fluid via his bowels so a blockage is unlikely, the vomiting has reduced and his blood is returning to normal levels as the fluids stabilise 

We will go to see him later and fingers crossed he will keep on improving

We are both tired as we didn't sleep much worrying about him

the house is so quiet without him padding about, chasing the Hoover and generally getting in the way. even the sparrows are lacking exercise as he chases them all over the garden

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra and others


Visited this morning but obviously too tired to post here since it did not appear in the new posts list. Too little coffee perhaps?  


Sandra I wish the very best for Shadow. And hope you continue to get good news so that you can relax and get some sleep tonight.


----------



## JockandRita

oldtart said:


> Have I missed it? Where are you Jock?
> 
> Val


Sorry Val, with no notifications I didn't catch your post. We were at Whitwell, near Worksop. Another MH'er got up in the night and moved his MH, as the fierce gales were trying to rip off his Heiki roof light. 8O

*Sandra*, I am really sorry to hear about poor Shadow, but pleased to read that he stabilised, and appears to be responding to treatment. Good luck for Shadow's futher progress. :thumbright:

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Wet start to the holidays for the kids

Peter is picking up the van and having a few days away so I hope the weather improves, although I think they are also taking the car so prob staying fairly local

shadow seems to be improving slowly so hoping to bring him home to recuperate , he will be happier at home

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Don't know that area, Jock.

Pleased to hear that Shadow is improving Sandra.

Not good weather for the half term holidays.

Have a good day everyone.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra and others


Taking my mum to a specialist to get her hearing aid checked out. My belief is that the biggest problem is that she hate to use it and won't listen to instructions. 8O :wink: 


Sandra it's holiday for the kids here too. My sisters have rented a cabin in the mountains. Best wishes for Shadow's health!


----------



## aldra

Christine is the hearing aid one of the new digital ones? 

being smaller and lighter they are easier to use, but like everything take some getting used to. Albert was quiet shocked to hear all the background noises when he started to wear it because he had ceased to hear many sound frequencys

He takes it out on Fridays though :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Val - did not see you there!


Sandra it is digital. Problem is she only use it occasionally so she never gets used to it. :roll: The doc today told her to use it all the time. I'm crossing my fingers...


----------



## aldra

Christine

On what occasions does she use it?

If she only uses it at times she thinks she needs it, she could well be right

Sush don't tell her that :lol: 

I only use my varifocals when I feel I have too

And I suspect Albert only uses his hearing aid to watch Tv

I hoovered it up today, fortunately it still works

But as I pointed out, I could not have hoovered it up out of your ear :lol: :lol: 

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi Christine
I have a digital hearing aid but I don't think it works all that well. It doesn't seem to make a lot of difference. I am going to go back and get it checked. Last time I went they said it was ok.

Dave has two, but he doesn't wear them very much. He says they're not comfortable. I often have to repeat myself, and he does miss what people say, but we make a joke of it!

Val


----------



## catzontour

Good morning all.

The rain has stopped for the moment thank goodness but it doesn't look bright enough out washing outside.

Day off today and tomorrow so a catch up with jobs around the house today and then an outing to the NEC tomorrow to get some bits and pieces for the motorhome.

Any more news on Shadow yet Sandra?

Catz


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning early birds ........just

Catz, he's home and I'm feeding him small amounts of food regularly which he is taking with no futher vomiting

still very subdued and weary but I would expect that after his ordeal

Albert says he will take him out for a little walk although he looks really peculiar with patches shorn off and a huge patch missing on his side where they scanned him

Looks worse with him being a long haired dog

Nothing planned today, back to the vets at 4 for a check up, then hopefully life can get back to normal

Enjoy your days off  

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening 


The MOT today had to be postponed since half the garage were sick. So that was my morning.  A new chance on thursday.


Sandra she uses the hearing aid when we point out that she is answering the question she thought we asked and not the one actually asked. :roll: :lol: And give Shadow a glad-you-are-better better pat from me.

Val she got a new one yesterday. More volume and the bits in the ears are different so they stop unwanted sound better. She says it works better and that she will use it all the time like the doc recommended. We'll see... 

Catz hopefully your catching up is done and you are resting with your feet up high by now.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Another try with the MOT today. And an important letter to write. Not much else.


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Christine and others

A very damp morning here but it may brighten up later

Good luck with the MOT Christine

have a good day

sandra


----------



## catzontour

Good morning Christine, Sandra and everybody else.

Lovely, bright sunny morning here so the washing is out on the line.

Working a late shift today so I've got all morning to do everything that I didn't get done on my day off because I was called into work in the afternoon!

Hope the MOT is a breeze today Christine.

Has life returned to "normal" for you yet Sandra. Could have done with Shadow being on top form to keep a few of the grandchildren in check yesterday when I babysat! It went very quiet and the end result was a loo and a sink blocked with loo roll "we were just wondering how much paper there was on one roll...." Hmm, now we know - there's enough to block one washbasin and one toilet! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Now don't you be trying to suppress their creative and inquiring minds :lol: 

Little darlings 8O 

sandra


----------



## Christine600

The MOT went very well, thank you! And they found a small leakage in the air suspension. Let's hope it was the one that has been bothering me. 


Rainy and windy here Sandra - would trade for your damp. 

Catz your little darlings found out what they wanted. Little scientists! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Christine

Ours has caught the same problem 8O 8O 

Peter has it at the moment but it's back to the fitter as its losing power on one side

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.  

What an absolutely awful night's sleep. I feel like a blooming zombie.  
Whilst out on my rounds today, I think I'm going to have to find a quiet secluded layby somewhere, and grab a wee power nap. :wink: 

Sandra, I hope Shadow is continuing to make progress.

Christine, glad to see that the MH MOT went well. Is the air suspension still under warranty?

Yesterday's damp and drizzly start turned into a lovely warm sunny day, with more sun forecast today. :thumbright: 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock and others


Up making some coffee for my brother who dropped by yesterday. Always nice when he surprise us with a visit. 


Sandra on mine it was a broken valve in the control panel.

Jock powernaps can be so excellent! Hope you find your spot. Yes - the air suspension is still under warranty. It's one of the extras I got fitted when I got the MH.


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Jock, Christine and those to come

Hope you manage to snatch a rest jock

Christine, Peter says he has tightened something and the air suspension is now holding so we will see

I think we are going to have a trip to Ikea today, want to look at spice racks that may fit the van, some more at hand storage around the cooker, getting condiments in and out of drawers whilst cooking is irritating me. That's the downside of our van, I'd like a bit more room in the kitchen, so Alberts looking at that next

The drawer replacement for the side seat looks really good and gives us an area for book shelves behind it although we are still working on securing the books whilst travelling. We never used the seat which became a magnet for dumping dog leads etc. Albert has a tendency to like everything he uses readily accessable, I get fed up returning them to their place 

the seat is easily returnable for those who need to make up the extra bed

I'm working on an attached fruit bowl that can be left in position when travelling :lol: :lol: 

have a good day

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> The drawer replacement for the side seat looks really good and gives us an area for book shelves behind it although we are still working on securing the books whilst travelling.


Although maybe not this exact product Sandra, perhaps something similar might work. >>Tensioned Rods<<
I cut two of the shortest sizes down, and use them to prevent unauthorised entry to both sliding windows in the MH, and also use one in the shower area, for hanging wet coats etc.

Re a power nap, unfortunately I was too busy. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Sandra-just read about Albert wanting things he uses readily available . I'm like that and got fed up with Dave putting everything away!

So I use a handbag organiser I bought it from Betterware. You're supposed to use it for transferring all you things from one bag to another. I use the main compartment for my iPad and kindle and the side pickets for reading glasses pens, pencils the mifi for the Internet. There's room for plenty of stuff and I certainly don't lose as much! I like your idea of a fixed fruit bowl. 

Val


----------



## oldtart

Hi again Sandra

If you are interested there are plenty on Amazon!

Val


----------



## aldra

good morning Early birds

val I like those organisers, I think I shall get a couple. looking around for a lightweight bowl that would fit the bill for a fruit bowl, but Albert will prob throw his keys glasses etc in it

The rods are a good idea Jock, but there is only one side , the other one is shaped away, but still looking at how we could use something like you suggest 

A lovely day here if rather cold, almost Spring  

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!


I could need one of those handbag organisers too! :lol: :lol: 

We have been out buying some more firewood. Still not summer. :wink:


----------



## oldtart

Hi Sandra
Get Albert an organiser bag and he can throw his glasses, keys and anything else he wants in it!

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Have been up a while this morning, fell asleep early last night so early to bed early to rise

Think I shall do a Sunday dinner today at 2 pm We always used to eat at 2 pm on a Sunday, then a sandwich tea around the TV with all the kids

funny how things stick in the memory, I have to confess Albert and I tend to have our evening meals on a tray in front of the TV quite a lot now. Its a habit that's easy to slip into in the winter months

I found a fruit bowl for the van , it's a balsa wood deep salad bowl, Steven bought it for us when he went to Spain and it has been sitting on top of the fridge since then as really it's too big for the two of us. Perfect though for a roomy fruit bowl for the van

Don't know how the weather will be today although Albert will be out for his Sunday morning ride with his brother so hopefully it won't be raining

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Sandra, and all.

I know what you mean about dinner on a tray Sandra, when there is just the two of you. On weekdays, we tend to eat our main meal at lunchtimes, when Rita pops home for her lunch break. At weekends, we tend to eat between around late afternoon, and for me, cheese, biscuits with a glass of port, later on.  
BTW, how's your Shadow? Back to normal yet?

We are at home this weekend, which is just as well, as I've taken a bit of a knock with the Asthma. I think I've allowed myself to be caught out with the rise in temperatures, accompanied by a damp atmosphere.  I am at my worst when in the house, and spent most of yesterday outside. I'm not an acute Asthma sufferer anyway, so this has taken me by surprise.  

Have a pleasant Sunday everyone.  

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Wind and rain so I'll be staying inside. I often end up doing paperwork on sunday afternoons and today will be no different. But first my mum want to make a nice raindeer dinner. 


Sandra I'm getting curious - how will you fasten the fruit bowl to the MH?

Jock I hope your asthma will clear up soon! I haven't that problem but my allergies have started to play up. I am happy about it too as it must mean that spring is here! 


Have a nice sunday all.


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Christine

Albert has made a unit, two drawers which fits where the side seat on our van is. The seat lifts out the unit sits in and gives us a small side board top. Albert will drill through the bowl and fix it with a small bolt to the unit top The back of the unit has a couple of book shelves. I get fed up with the books falling out of the top cupboard when you open it. they are the travel guides and camping books

The seat can be returned when needed We prefer the extra drawer space plus a side that will be handy for the drivers seat when in the forward position

jock I too hope your Asthma will clear up soon and your allergies Christine. 

sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning just

A beautiful day here, cold but with sunshine

The crocus and daffodils are really opening fast now

Have a good day

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra - and others

A visit to the GP today. Took most of the morning when it's a one hour drive each way. But now I am home, fed and sitting in the recliner.  

Sandra we have many snowdrops in the garden now. Lost all the crocus when they built the new road here.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

It's been bucketing down here during the night. Sad Today's weather however, isn't looking too bad. 

What I thought was a bad bout of Asthma, which was developing into a chest infection, turned out to be blocked sinuses. 8O So why the dry painful cough, followed by a wet productive cough?

I am now on a 7 x day course of Amoxicillin, so hopefully I'll pick up. I don't like feeling rough. 

Have a good one, everybody. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## catzontour

Morning Jock. Hope the amoxicillin kicks in quickly and you begin to feel better soon. Christine it sounds like your GP is a long way away. Our GP has just moved into a brand new purpose built health centre which is further away from us, but only by about a quarter of a mile!

Sandra we've got lots of snowdrops out in our garden but the daffs are only just in bud. It is very overcast here this morning but my other half is already outside continuing with the polishing of our motorhome. It is gradually returning to its former shiny self.

I'm on a late shift today, first one for weeks, hoorah because it gives me a chance to get some jobs done before I go to work.

Catz


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock, Catz and others


Need a slow day today after yesterdays long trip. And since it's raining that should not be too difficult. 


Jock I wish you get those sinuses unblocked soon! It's not much fun. 

Catz can I borrow your other self when he is done?


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

jock, poor you ,hopefully the antibiotics will kick in quickly

Catz sounds like you are still enjoying you job, I am ashamed to say our MHome has never been polished We have something that we rinse off with that leaves a shine or that's what it says on the bottle :lol: :lol: 

Another lovely day here, still cold and windy

I should go out for a walk but I'm still in hibernation mode 8O 

Christine all trips to doctors, hospital etc seem to take most of the day, I sometimes wonder why we have appointment times

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## catzontour

Christine I'll ask him if he'd like to do another one!

I don't think our motorhome has been cleaned for a long time and certainly never polished. When we got it after Christmas it was very dirty and the roof was all green and slimy. Despite being washed a couple of times since, the paintwork looks very dull hence the attempt to polish it. I've concentrated on the inside which is now gleaming  

I don't mind working shifts but I can't stand the job I'm doing at the moment Sandra  but then at least I've got a job.


----------



## catzontour

Hmmm, just worked out it has taken me precisely 1 month and 4 days to go from being excited and enjoying the challenge of a new job to loathing it :roll:


----------



## Christine600

Sandra I polished my first MH but the current one? No! 

Still may polish the front later so it's easier to wash off all the flies.


Catz I hope the time fly when you are at work.


----------



## aldra

that's hard Catz, 

Hopefully something will turn up that would suit you better, in the meantime as you say at least you have work

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.

Last day of work for Rita and I this week, both at home tomorrow, then away in the MH until next Wednesday. 



catzontour said:


> I don't think our motorhome has been cleaned for a long time and certainly never polished. When we got it after Christmas it was very dirty and the roof was all green and slimy. Despite being washed a couple of times since, the paintwork looks very dull hence the attempt to polish it. I've concentrated on the inside which is now gleaming


That would eat away at me Catz,  and I'd have to get it back to sparklingly clean and shiny. :wink: 
I used to take a couple of days to polish ours, especially if the GRP was a bit dull, but since buying a power polisher (purely for the GRP areas), it takes much less time and effort now, and the shine lasts for so much longer. :thumbright:

The moon and start have gone, and the horizon is looking bright. 

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jock!


We have been without a phone for a couple of weeks and today the technican came to do repairs. Ofcourse she came in the middle of our breakfast. And my mum wanted eggs & bacon so it got a bit chaotic.  After 3 false alarms from them we thought they wouldn't show today either. 


Jock that is almost a week away - sounds good!


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Jock and those to come

Where are you off to this time Jock? if this weather keeps up it should be great as long as you wrap up warm with that chest of yours 

Albert has arranged for someone to come today to talk about solar panels for the house. I think we are too old to ever recoup the money and also we need to consider would we be selling up and downsizing in the meantime

Have agood everyone

sandra


----------



## catzontour

Morning Jock, Christine and Sandra

Day off today and the sun is shining here so the washing is done and out on the line. I want to get on with sorting photos but it seems a shame to sit inside all day if it is going to be a nice day. Besides, I've made it into a mammoth task now by starting at the beginning with photo albums, 8O I'm going through them one by one to try and downsize them a bit into more compact albums and chuck out the wobbly, hazy photos! 

Where are you off to Jock? A week away will be lovely if it stays like this. Actually a week away will be lovely whatever the weather!
Yes, the polishing is getting done bit by bit and what a difference...
You can really see where it's been polished compared to where it hasn't yet. It is beginning to look so much better and I suppose it will be easier to keep clean once it has all been done.

Christine I hope the cooked breakfast wasn't spoiled. Why is it that you have to wait ages for someone to come and when they do they pick an inconvenient moment :lol: 

Sandra, some friends have put solar panels on their house and do very nicely from it. They were amongst the first to go ahead when the payback was at its highest. Like you, we're not sure that we will stay here long enough to reap any benefit from the initial outlay. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Christine600

Sandra he should sell you more solar for the MH instead. 

Catz I have scanned all my old photos and now only watch them on the TV. From a connected computer. Albums are great if you look on your own or with a friend. But if you are more people the TV let you all watch the same photo. But scanning all the old photos were a mammoth task too.


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> Where are you off to this time Jock? if this weather keeps up it should be great as long as you wrap up warm with that chest of yours





catzontour said:


> Where are you off to Jock?


Well ladies, on Friday, we are off to Lincoln and staying over on our friend's driveway. On Saturday, I have arranged for all four of us to visit to the RAF Fire Service Museum at RAF Scampton, (our old stomping ground as newlyweds and young parents, living the RAF life). 
I served for 12.5yrs in the RAF Fire Service before joining a Local Authority Brigade.
It's a meal and a few drinks out on Saturday night with our friends, and on Sunday, Rita and I are off to a wee C&CC CS, near Beverly Minster, East Riding...........and looking forward to it too. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Hi everyone sorry not posted for ages but have just had a catch up  

have been having broadband problems now hopefully resolved 8O 

We have also been very busy childminding and taking my mum to many hospital appointments which YES tale all day by the time we have picked her up and dropped her off and sometimes had lunch/tea with her.

trying to plan a trip between appointments!!!

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Good to see you back Margaret  

Christine we already have solar panels on the van

Sounds like a good few days Jock

Weather heavy showers here

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone not exactly early but thanks for your welcome backs!
We are getting itchy for a short break in m/ home will have to get our fingers out.
It's a novice day cheer so far so I think a little gardening is in order as my pal has cried off swimming .


----------



## JockandRita

Aftrnoon all, on the Early Birds thread. :wink:

Welcome back *Margaret*  Where do you fancy going for your wee break? Have you planned the main holidays yet?

For now, anyway, it looks like we are holidaying in the UK this year, with the most of June being taken up with meets and rallies.
If the CO-OP do flog off their Pharmacies, (Rita's employers), who knows, we might get to do some long awaited (years now) winter snowbirding. :wink:

It's sunny with the odd shower here and there. The solar panels on the MH, are shoving out up to 2A. :? In the height of summer, that is nearer 10A. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Afternoon, Jock and all


Jock if it wasn't for the work beeing done with my benefits application I would have driven south to meet the spring. But now I think I'd better stay in my homeland until june-july atleast. Meetings and appointments suddenly appear with short notices. Still I booked the Iveco garage close to where my brother lives so I'll get a little trip out of that. 


Margaret how short is your shortest break?  I have a wild spot 15 minutes from where I live. Been there close to 10 times I guess.


Sandra I hope it has dried up outside for you.


----------



## aldra

I am now feeling very guilty

We do not use our van enough between the long trips

Don't seem to be able to be able to sort it out

Anyway slow cooked lamb today, 5 lb

Ready for a shepherds pie tomorrow

Better cooked the day before to allow flavours to mingle

Jock I've put some aside for you  

I think I am a lost cause, the G kids pressure me :lol: :lol: 

I'm scared to go away during term time , they expect their Friday meal

Their family interaction

It's good to see

But we are finding their interaction harder as we age, the noise , the sheer joy of life

I just want to be a miserable old git   :lol: :lol: 

But 6 kids, 5 partners all interrelate, cycle, take the kids out and get on really well

Maybe we did something right
Although I'm not so sure, we're exhausted 8O 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

No need to feel guilty, Sandra - you do what you like the most with your time.


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> Jock I've put some aside for you


You absolute tease Sandra.  ........................ :lol:



> I think I am a lost cause, the G kids pressure me Laughing Laughing
> 
> I'm scared to go away during term time , they expect their Friday meal


Only because you let them Sandra. I f you weren't there on a Friday, what would they do to feed themselves?

If Grandma and Grandad weren't around locally, then what?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Then who knows jock

But we are and the advantages both ways are huge

A focal point for 21 members of one family could well be a tradition worth preserving

We won't be here for ever but memories will, and at the end of the day that's all we can take with us

I'll settle for that  

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.

The fridge and heating are on, and just two adults with some clothes and food to load up, then we're off around 10.00 hopefully. :thumbright: 

Have a good one.

Jock.


----------



## jedi

JockandRita said:


> Morning all.
> 
> The fridge and heating are on, and just two adults with some clothes and food to load up, then we're off around 10.00 hopefully. :thumbright:
> Have a good one.
> Jock.


Have a good few days, Jock.

I'm sat here at work, just two weeks left before my 6 month break.

Exciting, but one problem. I've still not found a new van that meets my requirements and the house becomes a holiday let on March 14th  I'll be homeless :lol:

Going to look at one on Monday - fingers crossed.

Jed


----------



## aldra

Good morning Jock , Jedi and those to come

Have a great trip jock, I always find loading food and clothes takes much longer than I think but you are prob better organised

Jedi, fingers crossed but don't rush in to buying, make sure it's what you really want

Busy day today 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi all


Jock have a nice trip. What I love about trips in the MH is that it usually doesn't matter if I leave one hour or two later than planned. Or even earlier sometimes.

Jed let's hope you find your dream MH on Monday. But if not - what wil you do? B'n'Bs?

Sandra have fun!


----------



## jedi

aldra said:


> Jedi, fingers crossed but don't rush in to buying, make sure it's what you really want


Jed let's hope you find your dream MH on Monday. But if not - what wil you do? B'n'Bs?

I've got a friend who'll take me in fortunately. I've also got a bed for the Newark Show 

Having sold mine, and money burning a hole in my pocket, there is a temptation to jump in. I've been searching for 6 months and have a good idea of what I want though.

I keep looking at this big empty space on my drive. It needs filling.

Have a good day all.

Jed


----------



## MEES

Good evening all you Early Birds  

What a hectic day,
Son inlaw to train station , mum to clinic app ( 3 hours)
Mum to supermarket (1 hour)
Sort washing
Cook roast dinner for daughter and grandkids
Eat dinner clean up and pack them off home now shattered in front of box 8O 

Hubbie waiting for 'the call' to collect son in law from train - we really need to get away :? 

Have a good weekend all

Margaret


----------



## aldra

My lot have just left

We'll fed

Me too much wine but I need it to get through the exuberance of youth surrounding me :lol: :lol: 

The clearing up will do tomorrow

While I mull over the serious problems the 5 yr old is encountering :lol: 

Or thinks she is

And consider why the 11 year old refused to eat, then decided just to please you grandma he would eat masses and really enjoy it

Such strange things families  

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Hope the weather is being kind to you jock, it's a good day here, blue sky, cld but it is Feb

Nothing much planned today, a rest day  

Margaret you need a rest day too

Have a good day one and all

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.  

A good day out was had by all yesterday, at our old stomping ground.  

I couldn't take any photos of the vehicles I used to drive and operate, as there were so many, they were crammed into storage. I was itching for a clutch of this MFV2, (below) but the opportunity wasn't forthcoming. :lol: 

Moving on to Beverley later this morning.  

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock and others


My uncle is coming over for dinner today. - or was it coffe and cakes? I don't remember.  Perhaps both?


Jock I guess MFV2 is fireman speech for One Huge Red Fire Engine?  


Have a nice Sunday all


----------



## aldra

Good morning Jock , Christine and those to come

Looks like you had a great day jock

Dinner followed by coffee and cakes or dinner preceded by coffee and cakes Christine

I've just remembered four quail in the freezer which I may cook today

We'll error yesterday it was already March so I'm starting to prepare the MH, make up the beds etc

We filled it with water for Peter and are wondering if we need to drain down again

The frogs are back,daffodils and crocus flowering and even some tulips in bud. Spring is sprung

How's that hunt going Jedi?.

Sandra


----------



## jedi

aldra said:


> How's that hunt going Jedi?.Sandra


Hi Sandra,

Going to look at a strong possibility tomorrow. Hopefully it will be the one - it ticks most of the boxes. With work finishing for me on 10th March it would be excellent timing. Sat here at work at the moment with fingers crossed.

Have a good Sunday all you early birders.

Jed


----------



## Christine600

Sandra we had dinner ourselves, then my uncle came for cakes. Well - we haven't had those yet.

Jedi - best of luck!


----------



## JockandRita

Christine600 said:


> Jock I guess MFV2 is fireman speech for One Huge Red Fire Engine?


Almost Christine, ie, Major Foam Vehicle. :wink:

Arrived at Beverley around 11.25, and after a getting settled and cuppa, we walked into the town (10 mins) and had a browse around. 
I popped into Nellie's Bar for a swift pint. With illumination by gaslight and the roaring open fire, it's like stepping back in time. 

That's two days on the trot, I've been (mentally) transported back a good few years. :wink:

A quiet Sunday night in, is on the cards.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

jock, that looks a great place to while away the hours. The first caravan we bought about 20 years ago had a wall gas light

Jedi I'm so hoping that this will be the one for you  

Sunshine here this morning reminding me it's time to start washing curtains and spring cleaning

Pancake Tuesday tomorrow and the beginning of Lent

Phil from Rhinos' is coming to look at the awning today and sort out moving it to clear the door when open. That will also be useful when putting up the Kela inflatable awning

We then need to look at a separate sun/rain shade over the garage door for shadow. I think we may be able to have one made that fits a piece of awning rail glued to the van

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all benn to docs f or our drugs and done a bit of cleaning already it's a beautiful sunny day here?
Jed hope you found the right one for you 
Jock sounds like you enjoyed your trip 
Sandra you are clearly hoping for some sun on your trip - when are u off?
I'm going in the van this afternoon - the cover us a bit of a pain - hope to get away for a few days at weekend
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Margaret, we are going to the Northern fruitcakes meet at the beginning of May then from there straight down to the tunnel crossing on the 8th of May
Back the end of June

our son has booked the van for the beginning of July for the cycling, it's off again in august with family then we will go again in sept /Oct if all is well

sandra


----------



## catzontour

Good afternoon EBs

Jock you sound as if you had a good time at your old stamping ground - loved the pics!

Any motorhome news yet Jed?

Sandra, Christine and Margaret - hope you are all ok? Not much time to get on here when I'm doing early shifts. Four very long shifts in a row so far. One more shift tomorrow then two days off. Can't wait to get out and about in the motorhome but not sure it will be happening this week.... Tipping it down with rain here.


----------



## Christine600

Hi all

Been busy today trying to source some more firewood. But they are starting to get sold out.


Sandra is pancake tuesday mandatory for all? I love pancakes! 

Margaret I did not understand what you should do in the MH. But as long as you get away for the weekend it's all good. 

Catz I am OK. Would like to go away on a trip but the benefits process stop any ideas of going abroad.


----------



## aldra

Christine we seem to keep a stock of firewood sourcing it round and about . we haven't payed for it for years our local cemetery , like a park has always been a good source
I think pancakes are obligatory :lol: :lol: on Pancake Tuesday but over the years less of the family come here I think albert is happy with that as he is the pancake maker :lol: 

Catz I feel for you in your long shifts, hold on the weather will get better

And Christine hope that process gets easier

For us we don't utilise our freedom enough, must be getting old, it takes so long to sort out the motorhome for short trips but then it again it takes us ages to keep up to date with the gardens the house the family the dog :lol: :lol: 

And that is our life

Sandra


----------



## jedi

Thanks for all your good wishes.

BOUGHT IT    

2012 Autotrail Dakota 3.0

Panic over I have somewhere to live when I have to move out of the cottage for the summer. Lovely van and can't wait to start my 2014 adventures.

Jed


----------



## aldra

Whoopee

Fireworks and celebrations

Good for you Jedi

Many happy years with your new " home"

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

Woohoo - When you do collect it or have you already brought it home?


----------



## MEES

Christine the garbled message meant it's hard to get the cover off to get inside to 'potter' but I managed it not much to do so we could nip off this weekend weather and family permitting.
Margaret


----------



## jedi

catzontour said:


> Woohoo - When you do collect it or have you already brought it home?


Sadly it won't be ready for collection until March 17th  but that's OK. I will have finished work by then for the summer and moved out of my cottage (I use it as a holiday let to help fund my travels).

The Newark show will be my first trip out before heading for the ferry and ????

Jed


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Awake early so up, freezing cold as I'm sat downstairs without heating as I couldn't be bothered moving out of the kitchen and switching on the fire

I can't get broadband in our bedroom for some reason although the kids seem to manage in the other rooms and I can use the kindle to download there

Still not decided wether to go back to bed and warm my feet on Albert :lol: :lol: 

It's normally Kaths day to come but she was going into hospital for surgery and they cancelled it so not sure wether she will turn up or not

I should iron the bedding in case as she arrives early, but not really in the mood and later will do if I'm on bed changing.

Made a start on washing curtains as it was such a nice day yesterday so spring cleaning begun   

Well it's Pancake Tuesday and my fast for lent starts tomorrow, first day or two is difficult then it's not bad, it's just mind over matter :lol: 


Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Sandra, and all. 

Although showing a good 3G signal on the 4G MiFi, it's a painfully slow signal, especially at peak times. 

Thanks to all for your comments. Yes, I did have a great time thanks. :thumbright: Yesterday, we met up with former subscribers on Facts, Redjumpa and Pinkjumpa (Graham & Jane), for lunch and then onto their favourite and ours for a couple in Nellie's Bar (The White Horse). 

*Jedi*, glad to hear that you are sorted, and have not (inadvertently) made yourself homeless.  >>Is this the layout ?<<

*Margaret*, glad that there wasn't much to do in the way of preparing the MH,and I hope you can get away soon. Any plans for extended trips away this year?

*Catz,* I hope you enjoy your upcoming 2 x days off. 

*Sandra*, enjoy Albert's pancakes, before your fast tomorrow.  There won't be any for me today though, unless I buy the bu##ers. :lol:

*Christine*, I haven't a clue about the benefits system in the UK, never mind that of Norway, but surely, there is a facility for taking a once a year break from signing on, ie, accompanying and assisting your elderly mother, whilst she's on her holiday abroad. :wink: I am not condoning misuse or benefit fraud BTW. :x

Last day here at Beverley, which is such a lovely little town, and the weather forecast for today and for our journey home tomorrow, is looking good. 

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## Mumoffive

Morning all. 
I must catch up on the ode of the early birds. It's been a tad busy around here lately but I have a carer here and it seems all is under control so I'm delaying getting out of bed.


----------



## Christine600

Congratulations, Jedi!







Well done! And less than two weeks to wait - not so bad!

Been a busy day but now we are done with various errands including delivering my car to it's MOT.

Sandra well done with starting the spring cleaning! 

Margaret I hope you got it open in the end. 

Catz enjoy beeing off work for a little whlie again.

Jock I can have 4 weeks off each year. So I must plan and get my priorities sorted. Probably late summer or in the fall. But now it's been meetings and papers to read or sign so I better stay home until it settles down a bit. They seem to think I'm always home when I'm not beeing assessed.  And ready on short notice.

Tina I'm glad to hear you can spend some extra time in bed!


----------



## catzontour

Shift finished, now at home, 2 days off and the sun is shining - yippee!


----------



## jedi

JockandRita said:


> *Jedi*, glad to hear that you are sorted, and have not (inadvertently) made yourself homeless. Jock.


This is the model, Jock:






Mine has several extras such as upgrade to 3.0 litre engine, Camos satelllite system and habitation air conditioning. Solar panel, built-in satnav, outside BBQ point, outside shower point come as standard.

I just need to install the two Gaslow bottles from my last van and I have all I need.

Can't wait to collect it.

Jed


----------



## catzontour

Good morning EBs

Day off - up early to get stuck into jobs around the house and completely forgot this morning is my opportunity to come on here early.....  

Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Catz and those to come

Sun shine here too  

The van looks great jedi

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## catzontour

Just had a nosey at the link you posted Jed - it looks amazing


----------



## Christine600

Allo, allo all EBs


Having the tune from Allo, allo on the brain all morning. :roll: I belive my subconcious wants me to go on a trip soon.  


Jedi the van looks great. And you have the same bed layout that I have. I like it but it seems to be a little out of fashion for the time beeing.

Catz it's hard work to have a day off! I tend to make a very optimistic todo list. Then do only a few before quitting.  

Sandra - enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Christine600

Morning all 


Busy day today. Picking up my car after MOT and then another visit to the doc. And a few other errands.

See you around!


----------



## aldra

Good morning Christine

Busy day here too if I can ever get it started :lol: 

Just making a veg soup which I strain through muslin to leave a clear broth as a warm fasting juice

Have a good day

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!

Lots of wind and rain. But I need a slow day anyway after all the errands yesterday. Perhaps a little baking this evening.


Sandra do you fast during the day and have an evening meal? 


Have a nice day Early Birds


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Christine I fast on fruit and veg juice and clear broth for the 40 days of lent , I don't know if it helps my soul but it's good to flood the body with nutrients and practise some self control, like roasting chickens for the kids Friday meal whilst drinking green cabbage and beetroot

We get through a vast amount of freshly juiced fruit and veg I think the key is to have a good juicer which grinds the pulp dry Albert joins me now and I think it gives would be cancer cells a shock, I always believed in the power of fasting and research is moving that way too now

It's raining here so the dog will miss his walk if it doesn't clear up

I'm keeping the meal simple today, roast chicken , rice , yogurt and salad. Albert will make the bread for them as usual. It's Alex's birthday and they are going to cream doughnut cafe or some such place for afters :lol: :lol: 
The places you can go now!!!, 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Slow start today but maybe spend some time in the van pottering

Albert is juicing rhubarb and the face he's pulling suggests it less than sweet :lol: More apples needed I think

Have a good day everyone 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra and others


Slow start here too, but of the weather allows I will be reorganizing the MH garage. I need a plan or too much get lost in there. :wink: 


Sandra I miss our rhubarb. Got lost when they built the new road. But our neighbour has a large one and my mum want to ask him for a bit to start off a new one. Never use it for juice though - pudding is our favourite.


----------



## MEES

Good afternoon early birds been very busy ironing mining kids and at las packing the van. 

We are off for a few days tring out Britstops on North Wales 

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Sounds like fun, Margaret!


----------



## JockandRita

Afternoon all.

I was up at 04.00 this morning, as getting too hot in bed now, with the rise in overnight temperatures.  

Today, Rita and I met up with Paul (owl129) in Spalding, and had a spot of lunch whilst catching up. :thumbright: 

Tomorrow sometime, will be spent blitzing the inside of the MH, ready for our getaway to Cardiff on Friday. We have tickets to the Wales v Scotland Rugby game on the Saturday. We are both working Mon to Weds, with a funeral and wake to attend on Thursday, so no time in the week to sort things out.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Hi Jock
Can't get near the motorhome as himself is now taking a spur????? from the inverter so that all charging of iPads etc can be done in top cupboard which has now been freed up with the drawer unit

The problem is every time new space is created it's filled up :lol: 

Still once the book shelf is done another cupboard becomes free so what shall we put in that?????? :lol: :lol: 

Margaret why would you mine for kids, haven't you got enough?.... En joy your trip, I love Wales

Jock sorry to hear you have a funeral to attend but enjoy your rugby trip

Christine, we juice everything as long as it's a veg or fruit although I wonder if we could slip a steak in :lol: 

Only 36 days to go :lol: :lol: 

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

According to the BBC Weather, it is to be sunny and 17 degrees over this way. 8O :thumbright: 

It is Sunday, be good.  

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Morning Jock and others to come  

Off in 10 mins for a few days in Wales Weather looking fine at least

Have a good few days everyone

Margaret x


----------



## aldra

Good morning jock and Margaret

Lovely day here too jock, looks promising Margaret for the weekend too

Unfortunately the inside of our van is in disarray so won't be going anywhere

We may go to GMex later as Peter has a stall there. It's just parking in Manchester is so expensive now

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


It's grey outside. And far from 17C, Jock! :wink: 

Have a nice trip, Margaret! Will you be mining for more kids?  

Sandra do we get to see pictures of the finished book shelf? My van isn't up for a trip either - yesterday I found that the fridge does not work on gas. I remember reading about a DIY job of cleaning the burner. Will look into it.


But now it's soon time for a Full English Brunch.


----------



## aldra

Christine I can't suss out how to send pictures

The iPad takes them and sends them providing they are the right size

But how remains a mystery to me 8O 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

That is OK, Sandra. I would not know either.


----------



## jedi

Morning one and all,

The day has finally arrived. Last day at work for 6 months  

Just got to twiddle my thumbs until I collect my new van next Monday and then let the fun begin  

First outing - the Newark Show. A good time to buy lots of new things.

Jed

PS and the sun's shining


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


We have sunshine! Almost forgotten what that looked like. 


Jed have fun at work - the last days before holidays are the best ones!


----------



## jedi

I was beginning to think all the early birds were having a lie-in today.


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

A lovely sunny day here, makes you want to drive off into the sunshine

Not be long now jed  

Glad the sunshine has made it to you Christine  

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning early birds just :lol: 

Another lovely day here, washing on the line, spring is looking promising

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

Good morning Sandra!

Beautiful day here too. 

Windscreen men here fitting new screen to motorhome as a massive crack was creeping up the glass.

Catz


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Another day of sunshine, this is more like it  

Catz we had the same problem a year ago, we're just packing the van to go when we noticed a crack creeping down from the top corner

Not much activity on here at the moment 

Still pottering around in the van here

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

Good morning Sandra

You must have all the sunshine - haven't got any here today, it is grey and chilly.

New windscreen fitted yesterday. Amazing how quickly it can be done.
Thinking of getting away at the weekend so may go out and potter in a bit!


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra and others


More sunshine here too. 

Will be looking at the solar panels again later today. Still have some parts I got to buy.


----------



## MEES

Hi all not an early bird these days I get up so late I can't justify messing about on i pad  
Been a beautiful day today mostly gardening and making dinner for kids.
We had a great weekend in the van on Britstops . We felt we had to eat at the pubs so ended up stuffed.
Bodnant Gardens was lovely and we also went round a castle near Penrhyn fantastic.
Hope to be off swimming tomorrow,
Cheers all
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 

The start of my week off today, but it's a sad one. It's the funeral of an old friend of ours, She was only 67, which is no age at all these days.  

Our forecast is fog and mist to start with, but brightening up by lunchtime. 

Have a good one.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## catzontour

Good morning Jock.

You were a "proper" earlybird this morning!

Sorry to hear the start of your week off is a sad one.

We've got thick fog here this morning which makes me feel like going back to bed and curling up under the duvet. I can't though as I need to start packing the van up ready for the weekend.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all early birds off swimming this morning - thick fog so far !
Happy packing Catz


----------



## aldra

Good morning EB

Was a foggy start here too but only from hearsay I turned over and stayed in bed  

Sorry about your sad day jock

Margaret sounds like you had a great weekend, we haven't taken out membership of the NT this year as ours doesn't expire till the end of April and we are away then until the beginning of July 

We will rejoin later, we enjoyed Bodnant gardens too

Catz won't be long till your trip  

Have a good day

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good afternoon, EBs


Had one of those nights and slept until noon :roll: It's raining again so no more work on the solar panels. But they are almost done. I have not started packing yet but I am going on a little trip on monday so I have started washing and preparing.


Sorry to hear about your friend, Jock.

Catz you can curl up in the MH instead. :wink: 

Margaret I can understand how you felt you had to eat at the pubs. I probably would have felt I had to too. But then a British pub sounds very exotic from where I live. So I would have anyway!  

Sandra enjoy your day after a well deserved lie in.


----------



## MEES

Christine having visited Sweden frequently as son lives near Taby north of Stockholm I can see you might crave an English pub.
However we found compensations- not sure of spelling but we have enjoyed many a 'Dagesbrod' and 'tomberulla'
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Yes Sweden have many excellent dishes. Meatballs with mashed potatoes and lingonberry-jam.


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Weather forecast promising weather as warm as the south of France over the next week, sounds great

Well Friday again so busy here, albert has to take the van back to have the habitation door lock fixed ,it's not been right since they put the new door on

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Morning all it's foggy today
Not feeling too good nasty cold
Nothing planned for today so will just have a rest day.
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Friday so out to buy groceries for the weekend. And then the evening in front of the telly. :wink: 


Sandra I hope they do a better job with the MH door this time! How hard can it be? Doors isn't a recent invention.  

Margaret I wish you get well soon.


----------



## aldra

Have the meatballs, lingonberry jam and cream sauce Christine

Bought on our last trip to ikea  

I usually bring them back

Unfortunately the grandkids have a liking for them too   

Margaret you must be picking up those colds from the kids

The door is fixed now, they hadn't aligned the contacts so the central locking wouldn't work 8O 

Have you packed that van Christine???

Just waiting for the kids to start arriving, the calm before the storm, so sat before a log fire, it certainly is not rivalling the south of France today

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Evening all, from a CL site just outside Cardiff, after a 3.5 hour drive. We've stayed on better car parks. :roll: 

A quiet night in front of the telly is on the cards, before hitting the city tomorrow morning. :wink: 

Have a good evening folks.  

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Evening all


Sandra those meatballs dissapear quickly here too. Glad your door finally works like it should.

Jock that wasn't much of an endorsement.


----------



## JockandRita

Christine600 said:


> Jock that wasn't much of an endorsement.


You are right Christine, it wasn't. :lol:

In it's favour though is the Farm Shop, the Tea Rooms, and the Small Animal Farm.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Missed posting this am

So just to keep up

Hi early birds  

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all, from a sunny CL just on the outskirts of Cardiff.  

A good day was had at the rugby yesterday, but not a good score.  

Making our way to the Hereford area later this morning.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Jock and those to follow

How's the weather Jock, it's gone cold here, was out yesterday, the sun was nice but the wind was bitter

Albert and his brother have gone off cycling, I should really get out on my bike more. Friday meal is becoming like a bikers meet with Peter and Dan competing on weekly milage and arriving in Lycra having cycled the longest route from work

Not much planned for today, I have the van carpet soaking in the bath as the gun on the pressure hose is leaking and we are waiting for the replacement so I'll rinse and get that out to dry

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon Jock, Sandra and others.


Have been busy this morning looking for that recipe since my mum decided she wanted some cottage pie for dinner. And we don't make it very often so we need the recipe. Finally found it on my computer where I had a copy saved on the desktop.


Jock are you a deeply dedicated rugby fan or did you sleep well last night. 

Sandra I use to give the carpets a spring clean too. With the same soap I wash the floors with in the house.


Have a nice Sunday, all


----------



## MEES

Afternoon early birds have been busy wining and dining at a family do all day
Now stuffed and comatose - hic


----------



## aldra

Christine

Cottage pie is just mince meat and onion, maybe some carrots

Cover with creamy mash, sprinkle with grated cheese

Same for shepherds pie only lamb instead of beef unless you have an odd shepherd hanging about :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 



aldra said:


> How's the weather Jock, it's gone cold here, was out yesterday, the sun was nice but the wind was bitter


The weather has been very good thanks Sandra, with yesterday being spent in shirt sleeves, whilst out in the Herefordshire countryside, where we also stopped over last night.



Christine600 said:


> Jock are you a deeply dedicated rugby fan


Not at all Christine. I just happened to sleep well on Saturday night...........without drowning my sorrows, I hasten to add. :lol:

Sandra, I had Cottage pie yesterday, courtesy of our hosts here. Absolutely wonderful. 

We are heading home today, as Rita is working tomorrow. 

TTFN, and a Happy St Patrick's Day to everyone. :thumbright:

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Think the south is getting the best of the weather 

Not feeling tip top so a pottering day for me today 

Have a good one everybody


----------



## aldra

Morning early birds

I think you are right Margaret it definitely isn't up north that heat wave 

Sounds like you had good weekend jock  

Just making breakfast for g'son before college as he stayed over last night, he is easily pleased with an egg and bacon muffin

Have a good day all of you

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


I'm off in a few hours. And the weather forecast says it will rain for a week.  But I am still going.  We found the recipe yesterday and had a delicious cottage pie. No sheperds around here. 


Jock I'm glad you slept well.  Have a safe trip back home.

Margaret I definately haven't got the nice weather! So you are probably right. I wish you get better soon!

Sandra I would also be pleased with an egg and bacon muffin. :lol: 


Have a nice day all


----------



## catzontour

Good afternoon EBs,

Just back from a good weekend away at the Exeter Motorhome Show. Lovely sunshine all weekend.

Not a huge show but plenty to look at. Met up with Steve from Brit Stops and bought the enormous new Britstops guide which has doubled in size! Thanks Steve - looking forward to choosing where to go next.

Catz


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


Today I'm having the Iveco part of my MH serviced. And after that I'll drive to my brother and visit him for a few days. It's raining - it even got so loud it woke me up last night.  

If I don't see the sun at all this might be a shorter trip than originally planned. :roll: 


Have a nice day all!


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Christine, and all.

Good luck with the service today Christine, and I hope you get to see some sun. :thumbright: 

We've been having an unusual but much welcome amount of sun recently, especially after those terrible recent floods, which affected so many folks. Rita and I are lucky to live in an area which hasn't flooded since 1953-1957, when major drainage engineering works, was carried out between us and The Wash. 

Have a good day folks.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Christine and jock

It's pouring down here, the day the solar panels are being fitted to the roof 8O 

Christine I hope the weather improves for you, it's no fun in a motorhome if it rains everyday

Expecting a messy day here with people coming in and out with wet feet, at least the lawn is artificial so not muddy 8O 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

Good morning all

Christine and Sandra you must have all the rain! Dry here but cloudy and dull.

Motorhome emptied and cleaned after the weekend. Wish I had the same enthusiasm for housework :lol: 

Catz


----------



## MEES

No Catz we are getting plenty of rain here too a pity as Graham is halfway through building me a little garden to sit in in the sun  

Sandra you can pick your days hope the house doesn't get too muddy!

Joch you are blessed at the moment with the weather and Christine you are not!

Son has announced he wants to do a trip with us and the three little girls to 'somewhere where there us a good pool for the kids and some sunshine for Lisa, in August.

Suggestions welcome max 2 shortish days drive from the ferry been to Brittany a few times before so a change welcome.

He has a camper van.

Have a good day all

MargaretXxx


----------



## catzontour

Hi Margaret

What about trying the Vendee? Not too much further than southern Brittany, some nice beaches and usually has nice weather.

Catz


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Well the solar panels are on hold, lifting the roof tiles proved them to be too fragile at their age and they broke so we are considering wether to replace that section of roof which is the original part of the house at the front

Well the sun is shining here today but we have an appointment at Christies later

have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

Morning EBs

Sandra perhaps it is a good thing you've discovered the fragile roof tiles. Better to get it sorted now before solar panels go on at great expense.

I'm aching this morning. did a run yesterday morning for the first time in nearly 5 weeks 8O Serves me right I suppose for not making more effort to run more regularly :roll:


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Catz good for you, I've never been into running. 
The weather hasn't been that good to encourage you to regular running yet 

Dental app later today but looks dull and cold out

Have a good day

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all


Miserable weather here - but it inspired me to tidy up in the kitchen cabinets. So now I am left with two items that shouldn't be there but I do not know where else to put them.  


Catz, well done! Much more than five weeks since I last ran. More than five years too... :? 

Sandra hopefully you are back from the dental appt when you read this.


----------



## MEES

Good afternoon all just back from swimming and taking grandson to pre school.

It's pouring down so not sure what to do - tidy some cupboards or go to supermarket.......

Hope you all enjoy your day


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Phil from rhino is here at the moment moving the awning over

It's a sunny day here, blue sky

Just made a meat and potatoe pie for tea for the hoards

I'll make some scones then that's it

Have a good day all of you

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

Morning all.

Bright and sunny here too. Haven't really got going yet. I thought I ached yesterday.......had difficulty going down the stairs this morning!


----------



## Christine600

Windy with the occasional glimpse of the sun here. And I am helping my brother to upgrade his bathroom. Which mainly consists of him shouting 'can you fetch me xxx' and then I go fetch.


----------



## MEES

Evening early birds sorry so late have been a bit busy with neighbour problems :-(
Catz you sound like I have been on and off this week - a virus methinks
Take it easy.
Weather not too bad here today better than the forcast.
Have a good weekend all I am dreading another visit from the neighbour though thanks to the forum we now are certain we have right on our side
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Mees

Just sweetly point out he didn't follow procedure

But as good neighbours you will let that go :evil: 

Then stuff him, get on with your life

And yes it's good to get on with your neighbours

But perfectly possible to ignore them  

My neighbour doesn't like the hedge between us and her, assorted trees

But Albert clips them on her side and ours so peace is retained over25 yrs
It helps that we cannot see our neighbours on any side back or front

So we all get on on the occasions we meet

Such is life  

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Mees

Just sweetly point out he didn't follow procedure

But as good neighbours you will let that go :evil: 

Then stuff him, get on with your life

And yes it's good to get on with your neighbours

But perfectly possible to ignore them  

My neighbour doesn't like the hedge between us and her, assorted trees

But Albert clips them on her side and ours so peace is retained over25 yrs
It helps that we cannot see our neighbours on any side back or front

So we all get on on the occasions we meet

Such is life  

Aldra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all, from a very sunny Newark.

I've not seen Sonesta (Sue & Gilbert) yet, but did have a chat with John yesterday, (LadyJ's hubby).

*Margaret*, I'm really sorry to read that you are having problems with your neighbours. I did go and read your thread on the subject, but am unable to offer any better advice, than that already posted. 
Good luck with it, but most importantly, please don't be intimidated by it all.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all a lovely sunny one here so far. The kids are at home all day so the will be nice.

Waiting to continur with the garden and ward off the neighbour 

Jock sounds like you are having a nice time at Newark thanks all for the good wishes.

He has now brought up the subject of the motorhome parked at the rear of our house which when the leaves are off he can see the top of over his 8 ft garde wall.

It's been ther for 5 yrs and we've been perfectly friendly up to now :-(

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning early birds

Sunny here again

Margaret your neighbour sounds like a spoilt child that wants his own way on everything. You will just have to ignore him 

Nothing much planned for today, a bit of cleaning after the Friday session 

We bought the new hunger games DVD so that kept the kids occupied and quiet  

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

MEES said:


> Catz you sound like I have been on and off this week - a virus methinks. Margaret


Morning EBs

Sadly my aches and pains are self inflicted! From not going running for weeks and then expecting my body to run as usual!

Hope you are feeling better now Margaret and that all the support on here has given you a lift with your neighbour problems.

Sounds like he is on a mission now - complaining about seeing the motorhome when it has been there for years. Pity you can't put it up on some ramps so he can see a bit more of it 

Hope you have a good weekend at Newark Jock, we enjoyed Exeter although it wasn't a rally. Would have liked to have come up to Newark but just got too much going on this weekend.

Sandra I hope you enjoy the peace that the DVD brings - if yours are anything like ours they will be happy to watch it again (several times!)

Catz


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

Hunger games, Sandra - and I haven't had my breakfast yet! Waiting for my brother to get out of bed. :roll: 


Margaret your neighbour doesn't behave fair even though you have been more than fair. Best of luck with the process.


Jock I'm glad you have sunny weather. It's raining here but I'm glad the sun is warming someone I know and not just some strangers.


----------



## MEES

Afternoon all what a weird day weather wise.

Graham has fitted the panels to the posts and it looks very nice.
I have been out and bought some really good value plants from Morrisons and potted them on in the greenhouse as it is so cold.

Next door have been tooting and forgoing but not been round so far so good.

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning early birds  

Well sunshine again this morning, but it may turn out as yesterday when we had all 4 seasons rolled into one including hailstone

Albert out on his Sunday ride with his brother so hopefully it will stay sunny for a coupe of hours

We were at Christies last week, everything externally was ok and under the new regulations coming in shortly Melanoma patients are to be scanned every six months so he has his scan at the end of this month so fingers crossed

There are more "treatments" available for melanoma, not cures, hence the more forward action to detect any spread early. Once they just waited for symptoms to indicate internal spread so at least things are moving forward at last

Well might go later to look for a new rug for the lounge area of the van ready for our trip in May

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Afternoon all


Still at my brothers place. And could lend him some tools I had in the MH. All sorts of reason why it's nice to be a guest when you bring your own house. 


Margaret it may blow over with your neighbours. Perhaps all they needed was for you not to jump when they told you.

Sandra I'm glad Albert is OK. I've also sent you a PM.


----------



## JockandRita

Christine600 said:


> Sandra I'm glad Albert is OK.


Same here Sandra. :thumbright:

We managed to eventually meet up with the Rankins, Sonesta, and I had a good chat with Clive (Facts Rally marshal). in the Pig & Whistle last night. We left Newark today, not long after a huge hail storm.

Home now, having bought a couple of the AS Electric bikes, from another couple of Facts and Fun members, Zoro, (Steve & Jo).  
We've not had a chance to play with them yet, but did try a demonstartor at the show yesterday. They don't half shift. :lol:

I hope you all had a good weekend. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning early birds

Jock I think electric bikes are great, albert has gone back to his none electric one! pure man-power :lol: at least now I have two batteries for mine 8O 

Another sunny day here although last night it went very, very cold

I hope your new plants survived the frost Margaret  

Christine enjoy your visit

About to get my bedding on the line, Kath is coming this afternoon instead of tomorrow so cleaning day today and more hospital appointments tomorrow  

Have a good day everyone  

sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone. We have been up for quite a while and I have made a good start on the domestic goddess sing. 

Graham is removing turf to gravel the new sitting area 8O 
I'm off into the greenhouse soon.

Christine it's good you have been able to spend time with your brother and help him out.

Jock enjoy the new bikes but take care !

Sandra sounds like Albert us as fit as a fiddle hope all the check ups go well x

Have a good day everyone xx

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Yes I am glad I could help my brother out. And we have enjoyed ourselves.

Never tried electric bikes. But it sounds like fun!

I hope your plants survived the frost too, Margaret. Some cars around here did not and ended up in various ditches this morning. :roll:


----------



## Drew

Hi and Good Morning to all you regular Early Birds.

Although I never post on this thread I am a regular reader.

I've been on holiday for a few weeks and away from MHF's due to lack of Internet, however, now that I am back I have noticed that Mumoffive is missing.

Has anyone any news of her? 

Yours aye,

Drew


----------



## Christine600

Hi Drew - nice of you to drop by!


I have not heard from Tina, but it's not unusual for people to post less than usual and then come back again.


----------



## catzontour

Good afternoon EBs!

Nice to hear from you Drew.

Mumoffive hasn't been on early birds lately but I did see a post from her yesterday about being away for the weekend, so she is obviously too busy to post on here because she is having a great time using the motorhome!

Catz


----------



## tugboat

'Morning, all. Been up since 0445. Had to let Ellie out for a wee, then 15 mins later for a poo! Doncha just love the little darlings. Now she just wants to play.

Got a busy day ahead, wrecking the front garden. A mini digger should be coming this morning (for me to drive (!!!) to dig a large hole for hardcore and cement slab for hardstanding for the MH. Hopefully I won't be coming back and reporting damaged water mains or other disasters! Wish me luck!

Have a good day, everyone, whatever you're doing.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all can't get back to sleep.
Tugboat have a happy day and hope all goes well.

I'm taking grandson for a hearing test later and we have to think about the solar panel pitch got the house roof.

Anyone had them done? £ 12000 for 16 panels sounds a lot of money to me.
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

It is Margaret

We were quoted 9 TH but they dropped to 7TH using German panels

I'd check what panels they are using and shop around

In the event our roof would need retiling as the existing tiles are too brittle so I doubt we will go ahead now 

It's a wet miserable day here but we have a hospital appointment later

Morning Tuggy, the joys of pet owning  

Good luck with that digger, sounds like fun

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## catzontour

Morning Ebs

Grey and wet here today, I'm babysitting though so no need to go out in it today. Youngest granddaughter is having a sleep so I've got time for a quick look at MHF!

Hope you have fun with the digger Tuggy and don't hit any water mains or open up any sink holes!

Hope your grandson's hearing test goes ok Margaret and your hospital appointment goes ok too Sandra.

Catz


----------



## MEES

Well no surprise hearing test faile probable cause glue ear.
As his brother wears hearing aids also due to glue ear not a surprise.
No action today but a retest on two months 

On researching solar panels we think 12 k is OTT. So more research unless original co comes down a lot !!

Miserable day here

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

A lovely day here, but I'm home and had a bad nigh. Not smart to sleep in the house. Back to the MH again tonight. :roll: 


Tuggy that sounds like fun! Didn't know you could DIY with those. 

Margaret you were up early so I hope you got some rest later.

Best of luck with the appointment, Sandra!

Catz have fun with your granddaugther!


----------



## aldra

Good morning EB

A fine day here it seems to be alternate days the sun shines

It seems Albert needs a biopsy next month so wondering if we will get away after all in May, I guess it depends on the results and if treatment is required Hopefully it won't interfere with the meet at the beginning of May and hopefully we can reuse the channel tunnel tickets for a later date we will have to wait and see -------a again 8O 

sorry to hear about your grandson Margaret, glue ears are a pain

we have decided not to go ahead with the panels Margaret, I'm not prepared to pay out for new tiles, the batons and lining are sound, we had all the coping tiles re cemented last year without any tiles breaking so we will leave things as they are I recon 7-8 years to recoup £ 7 grand in a good year so will look at the new pension bond instead :lol: 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Roofs are expensive to do anything with so I would have said no thanks too, Sandra.

Today I'm washing lots of clothes after my little trip earlier. It's more than usual since I managed to trip and fall into a puddle of water soiling all the clothes I was wearing. :roll:


----------



## MEES

Hi all late today don't really know why as I've not done much apart from reaping the bench for the garden and CYCLE to the chemist. 8O 

It's sunny but chilly here!

Still researching the solar panels but no way paying 12k 

The little sitting area is coming on - no further contact with the neighbours so far.

Have a good day everyone

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

A street cleaning machine of some sort drove by an hour ago. It was very noisy and woke me up. And I could not fall back to sleep after. So it's my turn to be early today. :roll: 

Have a nice day all!


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Christine, and all.  

This is the start of my week off.  Although it is blue skies and sunshine at the moment, the forecast is for rain today and tomorrow.  

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning Christine and jock

Damp start here as well whether it will clear or get worse I don't know

We are going to pop to aldi soon to look at the interlocking outdoor tiles for camping thought they may be useful to form a path from garage to Hab door on sites or in the awning

Panels could be of use to you Margaret as the kids have a lifetime to recoup it although you need to get the price around £7 thousand

Getting time to pressure hose paths, benches etc except the lance on the pressure hose leaks . Contacted the makers with no response but we bought it at aldi, they gave us customer service at aldi who contacted the company on our behalf and an hour later phone call from company saying it's in the post ------so Aldi's guareenteed works well :lol: 

Need to buy a couple of gammon joints for tomorrow and cook them slowly today, makes for an easy meal tomorrow, cauliflower cheese, tomatoes and mushrooms ,chips and optional egg -----sorted :lol: 

Albert bakes a fantastic 100% rye bread daily so if anyone wants the receipe , he's just started today use a sourdough starter which is a bit more fiddly so we see how that turns out

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all off swimming any moment then Grangaughters 8th birthday later.
Apparently so far she hs got a leather jacket a kindle and a bikini so my box of chocolates and sparkly t shirt are not going to excite! ( there is a cheque for the bank account but don't think that counts really )
The bread sounds good Sandra 
Sorry about the noise Christine you will get so much done today
Jock whe weather is weary here too but the weekend sounds promising

Tina is having a rough old time.

Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

MEES said:


> Jock whe weather is weary here too but the weekend sounds promising


Afternoon Margaret. Yes, I saw the lunchtime news and weather. It certainly is looking up for the weekend, with temperatures around 15 degrees in the Midlands, and 19 degrees in London. 



MEES said:


> Tina is having a rough old time.


I'm sorry to hear that. I haven't seen any posts from her recently. 
I hope life isn't being unkind to her. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 

Last off and first on? It's a long time since I managed that. :wink:

The fridge and heating are on, water, electric bikes, and clothes are in, so just some grub and a wee woman to load, and we'll be offski, but not too far. We are at Shireoaks with the MCC section of the C&CC this weekend. The newly aquired electric bikes will be tried out by us, for the fist time since collecting them from Newark last Sunday. They have been looked after by the previous owners (our friends Steve & Jo (Zoro), and will be equally looked after by Rita and I now.
I'm just glad that the weasther forecast is to be good. :wink:

*Sandra*, re solar panels on the house roof, we were measured up (twice) by www.ashadegreener for solar panels after seeing a neighbour with the same house, built by the same builder, with the same roof and southern alignment, being fitted with them. We got turned down, but they wouldn't tell us why, so we've decided not to go ahead with the investment. I wish we had done, when the rebate was 45p per unit. 

The sun is poking it's head up, and slowly dispersing the early morning mist. 

Have a good one everybody.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Early birds

Jock have a great time, I think you will love the electric bikes, for me one of the main advantages is starting on the throttle, no wobbling all over trying to get started and of course the assistance on hills. We use the inverter when travelling to recherché the batteries and find when the weather is good we can still use the inverter to top up if we watch the input output

Well, on with the Friday preparations

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Just off to lend my Duvaley beds to daughter in law son is running in the Coniston dash this weekend and they are sleeping in the campervan


----------



## Christine600

Morning all Early Birds


I am house sitting for a few days while my mum is visiting her sister. And I am using the time to behave like a teenager - watching late night movies and then sleeping at odd hours. 8O 


Jock have fun! I am intrigued by these electric bikes. But I have a new non-electric one to wear out first. :wink: 

Sandra enjoy your family do. Soon I can smell the delicious gammon from here. 

Margaret best of luck to your son!


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


My turn to be first on after beeing last yesterday. Very nice and sunny outside. But too cold to sit out for long. Apart from shopping groceries I have no plans for today. But I'm sure something will pop up. 


Have a nice day all


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

You are more generous than me Margaret, I leave the sheets and pillowcases but my goose down duvets I remove, they are not on loan

Too expensive to risk accidents and looking at my scratched Tefel non stick pans I'll be removing those too when I replace them -----again

Christine, good for you behaving like a teenager, although I thought you did that in the van :lol: 

Well in a moment of madness I told my daughter I'd be round to clean her house today, she's just had a new bathroom done so with workmen in for ten days,the fact she made the most complicated beautiful 3D teddy bear, 14" tall seated, cake for her nieces birthday and this morning is making loads of cupcakes her the party this afternoon, she hasn't had time. She is a really talented cake maker, but she looked a bit down yesterday so I thought when she gets back from the party to a clean straight house she can relax 

I'm abstaining from the party and going tomorrow, can't be doing with little kids on mass

Albert is taking our grandson out driving, he passed his theory yesterday
So we have insured his mums car for a month so he gets some extra practise, ours is automatic It costs £95 for one month , doesn't affect no claims etc and at the price of his driving lessons it gives him extra road experience

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

A very happy Mother's Day to all mothers out there  

Going out for tea to our daughters later, have already received two pairs of pyjamas which I shall save for the van, one pair is cotton the other fleece so I'm set either way :lol: 

The driving lesson apparently went with a serious of stalls, it was the first time he'd driven the car so was disappointed , a good learning curve  

Well I'm going to make a batch of Humous to take today, apparently it's a Lebanese meal from the local restaurant , you order and collect, so it will fit in 

Albert is off cycling, we had forgotten about the clocks till midnight last night so he wasn't impressed at the extra early start :lol: 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## catzontour

Good morning EBs.

Just caught up with what everyone's been doing as we've had a couple of days away in Brugge. It was lovely and the weather was pleasant enough to sit outside for lunch. Sat outside in the sunshine on the ferry all the way home too. It did us both good to get away.

Christine - I hope you haven't trashed the place behaving like a teenager 8O :lol: 

How are the electric bikes going Jock. I always envy the person who overtakes me as I'm slogging up a gradient on my pushbike - a bit of a boost from a little battery would be very helpful sometimes.

Margaret I hope the Coniston Dash is going ok and that the Duvalays will survive!!

You are so kind to go and do cleaning Sandra, mind you I think I would rather do that than go to a childrens' party these days :lol: 

It is good to have an extra hour, got loads to do, emptying and cleaning the van, catching up with the washing etc and we were only away for 3 nights :roll: 

Catz


----------



## MEES

Good morning Early birds Sandra you are a Saint 8O 
It's. Beautiful day today and we are off to church with the grand kids later then I expect a pleasant day in the garden.
Catz a few days in Bryges sounds lovely.
I'm trying to fit another few dates in round family!


----------



## MEES

Well stupid son in law has messed up for Mother's Day.
Not only did he not deliver the goods for daughter but 'forgot' to deliver the very nice gift daughter had provided for his mother.

Have suggested we prepair to pub for lunch in the garden 

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Hello there!

Another sunny day here. If they'd just turn up the temperature too. 

Sandra we don't celebrate mothers day in my family. Although the tradition is beeing imported and the shops run ad campaigns. My mum thinks it's too commercial to bother.

Catz it sounds like a perfect mini trip!

Margaret you SIL should not expect too much on fathers day then. 



catzontour said:


> Christine - I hope you haven't trashed the place behaving like a teenager 8O :lol:


Well yesterday I made pizza so the kitchen looked really messy. Unfortunately the grownup part of me cleaned it up before my inner teenager managed to protest!


----------



## aldra

Margaret, a saint ??, not even remotely close :lol: :lol: , definitely in the sinner camp :lol: 

I was running round yesterday evening to get a Mother's Day gift and card for young albert to give his mum today. I'd forgotten he told me he had no money Managed to find a large scented Yankee candle in a glass jar! she loves them Me being tight think they are overpriced and anyway I never light big candles! they last for ever :lol: :lol: 

Eldest son has just left, brought a lovely bouquet of flowers and stayed too long so I had to make dinner for them all 8O Sams' mum died last year so they were going from here to visit the tree planted in the woods in her memory and have a walk with the kids

Lovely day for dinner in the garden Margaret

Mothers Day is a bit commercial Christine but it's sort of nice to be remembered as most of the time the kids just take everything you do for granted

Off to Christies early in the morning for Alberts body Scan so prob will need to post later

Sounds like you had a lovely time Catz

Enjoy the rest of the day

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> Jock have a great time, I think you will love the electric bikes, for me one of the main advantages is starting on the throttle, no wobbling all over trying to get started and of course the assistance on hills. We use the inverter when travelling to recherché the batteries and find when the weather is good we can still use the inverter to top up if we watch the input output





catontour said:


> How are the electric bikes going Jock. I always envy the person who overtakes me as I'm slogging up a gradient on my pushbike - a bit of a boost from a little battery would be very helpful sometimes.


Well, we gave them a good run on Friday, but not as far as we would have liked, as it started getting cold and damp. Rita was really impressed with hers, and especially likes the pedal assist facility. I was pleased with mine too, but I knew beforehand, what to expect. My dilema now, is do we carry them folded in the half garage, or do we carry them on the bike rack, either folded in bags, or fully assembled. I would remove the batteries and the saddles and stems anyway, if carried on the bike rack, which would make them less attractive to thieving gits. I've purchased an alarm padlock, a motorbike lock, and we have the Van Bits alarm bike loop as well. If the bu##ers really want them, they take them anyway. Storing them in the garage takes up so much valuable space.

Glad you enjoyed your Brugge trip Catz. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.  

Dull and overcast, but dry here. 

I'm off until Thursday, and on Friday afternoon, we'll be off out in the MH again.  
The electric bikes won't be used with the MH again, until the P/boro Show, whereupon we collect the two bags, and hopefully get some advice from the original supplier.

I've got some chores to do at home today, before preparing a nice Chicken & Veg stir fry, for when Madam comes home for her lunch break. :wink: 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all just brightening up here.
Few chores and gardenining for me today.
Going to check out the motorhome too 
Have a good day everyone 
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock and Margaret


Had a long slow breakfast today and hot chocolate with some cocosa added. So delicious! 


Jock how nice for Madame! Are the el-bikes much heavier than normal bikes?

Margaret have fun both in- and outside. I'm doing various chores in and out too during the day.


----------



## JockandRita

Christine600 said:


> Jock how nice for Madame! Are the el-bikes much heavier than normal bikes?


Thanks Christine. With the batteries fitted, I'd say yes. Without the batteries, the bikes are rear end heavy, with the motor in the rear wheel, but are more manageble when lifting onto the bike rack, without the batteries. They'll be stored in the garage when not on charge, and in the lounge area, when on charge. Charging hopefully will either be from solar via inverter when stationary (like Sandra does), or B2B charging via inverter when travelling, or EHU when available.

Righty Ho, off to cook that stir fry now, as Madam will be home in 30 mins. :wink: Once she is fed and watered, I'll pack her off to work again. :lol:

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon early birds,

Just got back

Jock we originally thought to keep the bikes in the garage, the reality was they took up far too much space, more often than not we had to lift one or the other or both out to access other things In the end they spent more time out than in when on site

We put them on the bike rack, locked with the cycle chains and secured with cable ties. The ties themselves are hard to find in the dark anyway
The batteries come inside and are put on charge

Well a bit of cleaning is needed here after the weekend so I'll get going when I've had my morning juice, no time this morning 8O 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all after a very wet night
Nothing special on today a bit of shopping and a bike ride went in van all well wish we were on our way ti Italy


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Margaret, and all.

Glad to her that all is well with the MH Margaret.  When's your first planned trip away?

It is overcast but bright and dry here, with the rest of the day looking up.

Have a good one everybody. :thumbright: 

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds  

Nothing planned except a trip to the dentist, hospital yesterday, dentist today, we are falling apart as we get older :lol: :lol: 

Overcast here too jock, don't know if it's going to brighten later or not

A bit more sorting in the van later methinks

Have a good day

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

*Margaret* you are on your way to Italy - just taking a big stop at home first. 

Another sunny day here, *Jock*. Spring is often the best part of the year over here.

Best of luck, *Sandra*. Some appintments are best when they are over.


----------



## MEES

Hi all normally we would be off on our Spring trip very soon but we are a bit tied with my mums appointments and helping out with the little boys (2&4) as daughter is doing a nursing degree which often means she cannot pick them up from Nursary. ( they are also very cute and we love to be with them)

This year our annual family trip with 3/4 kids and 7 grandkids 2-8 is over the Easter holiday when we will also celebrate Graham's 70th

We are also trying to get to grips with the garden . All this makes it difficult to get away.

We are also going to USA for a month in June so possibly we might do some thing in May.

Think Graham is finding it a bit of a pain filling up and draining down etc for a few days away when weather is not so great anyway.

Also I suspect taking the cover off and putting it back on is another hindrance.

We also are missing the dog when away hut it's a big disicision to get another certainly not til back from USA.

Sandra isn't it sad when ones social life is based round medical appointments.

Christine such a nice way of thinking about the delay.......


----------



## MEES

Good morning all what a struggle to get Early birds to fire up this morning:-(

Dreary day here - what to do?

Where are you all?

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning Margaret and those to come

I think the weather will brighten later 

Well Margaret it looks like MHF will go the same way early birds did, I never really understood why they all left and went else where and finally never came back , but hey ho

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning ladies. 

It was misty, but has brightened up now. No layers of red dust over our way, but the air quality is definitely poorer today, as my Asthma is playing up, but only when outside. 

*Sandra*, FACTS was the biggest and best Motorhome forum on the internet at one time, and not so long ago. Unfortunately, that's no longer the case, as people change and move on. If the site owner (Nuke) had been more "hands on" and accessible to his members, his creation may have flourished further, but it was nothing more than a business venture for him. He'll be happy now, as it appears to have paid off for him.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

I know that jock, but that doesn't explain why Early birds on mass just upped and went elsewhere

It was well before the start of the decline of MHF

I doubt I'll join another forum when this goes so sadly I'll loose touch with everyone 

It looks like the meet in May will be a case of Hello and Goodbye

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Sunshine outside, bacon, eggs and coffee inside. What more can a girl want?


While the owners may be slow to respond I still think this is the best place for facts, campsites and most important friendly and helpful people. Like the thread I started a few days ago about how to get my solar cable trough the roof - many helpful answers right away.


----------



## MEES

Sandra more to the point they didn't invite us to go with them!
Felt a bit like back at school when girls arrange a party but leave a few out! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I think they did to be fair Margaret

But they started out on Facebook and I don't feel computer saavy enough to use that after the horror stories

Then I don't think we were invited :lol: :lol: 

Sandra :wink:


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds 

overcast today, yesterday degenerated into rain so today is anybodies guess

Well I'm back to the dentist today again, I'm having a problem with one of the implants which is loose now

Actually I have joined another forum yesterday , motorhome owners, I know a good many people there from MHF. I'm really hoping MHF will be OK but who knows 

I definitely won't leave 

Margaret are you coming on the northern rally in Yorkshire?? The beginning of next month, BH weekend, we hope to travel straight to France from there if all is ok with scans etc

I'm getting a bit excited about it but at the same time a bit worried that we may have to postpone , if that was the case we can still see a bit of England instead

have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Hoping to get to the Northern Rall just childcare to sort !!!!!
New forum title please Sandra Google it but got a plethora of options 
Murky here today off swimming very soon.
Have a good day everyone
MargRet


----------



## aldra

motorhomeowners.com Margaret 

I'll try it as I got the original link from gemmys' post

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all


What a day! Woke up with no power - this in the house. MH is OK. 
So no internet, TV or coffee maker. Checked the fuse box and one had triggered. Tried to flip it on but it immidiately triggered to off again. It was well after noon before we realised it was the washing machine. As soon as we plug it in - poof!

But now we have power and internet again. And on the MH the solar panels are 99% done - just have to wait for one piece of cable.

Sandra I visit this forum and a norwegian one. Enough for me. 

Best of luck with the child care puzzle, Margaret!


----------



## aldra

Good-morning Early birds  ,

Margaret I hope you manage the child arrangements to make the fruitcakes meet, it should be fun 

Christine there is nothing worse than being without electric we forget how much we rely on it . did you find out what is shorting the washing machine???

The solar panels will be a great asset

Well is the Friday meal, I made the moussaka yesterday so only the sauce topping to go. The hearts are in the slow cook as the Gkids love heart and requested it. What's left will feed the dog :lol: 

The house however is a different matter, with all the appointments at hospitals and dentists it hasn't had a good clean this week so today's the day 8O 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra I would leave the cleaning til tomorrow when the kids have gone you'll only have to do it again any way!

Planted spuds lettuces a nd broad bean yesterday but the ground is very wet and claggy.

Hope to do more and a little housework today and maybe a ride ion the bike.
Would love to make the Northern Mee but have to sort the kids out first May be able to make Saturday onwards.

Christine hope you are fixed up with washer and electric.
My 'Swedes' arrive next week


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


I'm having problems adjusting my body clock. All other clocks are on summer time but my internal one won't give in. So I lay awake until early morning before I get some sleep. This happens every spring. :roll: 


Sandra I would have used an extremely light hand doing any washing today. Unless my housewife pride kicked in.  No we haven't found out why the washer keeps shorting. Will have to call for repairs.


Margaret well done with the plants. Best of luck with the kids versus meets issue.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.

Rita and I are in sunny Norfolk, at a PUB CS with friends. 
We are off into Kings Lynn later this morning, and then dining out tonight. :thumbright: 

Have a good day everyone.  

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning jock and those to come

Good for you jock, you certainly know how to get the most out your van

We keep promising to use it for little trips but don't yet

Sounds like you have a leak on the washer Christine 

Not sure we are putting any veg in this year Margaret, as we are away during the time they need attention but we need to sort out the hanging baskets etc Most of the fushias and geraniums have survived through the winter this year

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Well a bust morning doing nothing.
Yesterday's bed linin is still on the line wet through.
Graham is off to bet on National even though we don't agree with it!

Jock enjoy your weekend wish we were out and about too!

Sandra I have made a start with pots and baskets in the greenhouse

Have a good day all

Margaret x


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


A rainy Sunday but we have the lamb dinner to prepare and that brighten up the day. Not much else planned. A lazy Sunday.


----------



## catzontour

Morning everyone

The lamb dinner sounds good Christine. Busy day here so not cooking a roast. One of our daughter's is moving next week so it is all hands on deck to get everything packed.


----------



## aldra

Morning early birds

I'll crack on with the van, have too as the contents of the garage are scattered all over the house 8O as it's raining ( again)

Giving everything a good cleaning, the Cadac is in a bag with oven cleaner

Albert is out on his cycle ride with his brother so will be soaked when he gets back no doubt

Enjoy that lamb Christine  

Have a day of rest margaret  

sandra


----------



## MEES

Well getting really cheesed off with this weather can't get anything done outside and I'm glad I'm not trying yo sort our van out Sandra  
Can't be bothered making Sunday lunch so visited my mum and then made egg bacon etc.
We will go out later for a meal of some sort.
Planning a summer trip with son and his family almost 3 weeks Lake Guarda  
Been doing a bit of packing for Centre Parks.
Have a good day we are on 'earlies' with the nots tomorrow 8O


----------



## JockandRita

Afternoon all.  

Home again. Apart from torrential rain during the night, the weather over this way has been a mix of sun and cloud, but dry. In fact it was warm enough to sit outside last night. 8O 

Back to the grindstone tomorrow morning. :wink: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

It's drab and dreich here this morning.  That'll go with the Monday morning blues. :lol: 

Back to work...............until Wednesday. :wink: 

Have a good one.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning jock  

Just off to Lidl to get the windowvac

Cheer up it's not long till Wednesday
:lol: :lol: 

Catch you all later

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Jock I hope your blues have changed into some lively rock'n'roll by now!  

Sandra is it one of those nice ones for the MH?


I seem to have changed my morning routine away from using my laptop. Weird. It's not a planned change of habit.


----------



## MEES

Evening all  
Had an exciting day.
Miserable weather 8O 
Been to Gretna Green outlet mall.
Think the reduced price on Hotter stuff and a new kettle just justified the fuel cost but it was a nice day out despite the weather.
The kettle is just the right size to use in the van as well :lol: 
Off for a window vac tomorrow thanks for the heads up Sandra.

Margaret


----------



## catzontour

At last. Bright and sunny here this morning after a really miserable day yesterday.

Off to find something exciting to do now......


----------



## aldra

Good morning again EB

Pouring down here, I thought the weather forecast was for a good day, hoping to get my bedding on the line later 8O 

Well the van is looking better, just trying to cut a rug down to fit the lounge area, forgot how expensive copydex is 8O 

The garage has been emptied and sorted but still bits all over the house awaiting sorting

Hope you get your window vac Margaret, I think it will be useful for condensation. what's hotter stuff

Well it's cleaning day and Kath will be here soon so must get on

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Catz, Sandra and others


Glad you got the sun, Catz. It's not here. A steady drizzle. Not much planned for today but I have to make waffles later. Have been thinking about waffles all yesterday and today.  


I would have gotten one window vac too, Sandra. But Lidl closed all their shops a few years back.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.  

It's looking like being a nice day weather wise. :thumbright: 

Last day at work for both of us this week, but not going away in the MH.  
Have a good one everybody.  

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## satco

good morning folks 

lazy old camel rider is up for a visit   
how`s everyone doing ?


Jan


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Good to see you here jan, have you emerged from hibernation :lol: :lol: 

Weather is looking good here too jock

Have a good day every one

Sandra


----------



## satco

well , I`ve been quite busy with improvements on the "old camel"
. Upholstery is done , power supply has been re-inforced , green roof-rubbish polished away , and of course I`ve been on the road , without mobile access to the web 

best ones from busy 
Jan


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Yesterday my mum needed a lift and I took the MH. She got out at her destination and I drove on. But then a large lorry with problems blocked the road! I ended up backing for a mile or more on a really narrow and winding road. Took a while! 8O But finally there was enough room to turn around and I got back safe. I'm really happy that my van has got the reversing camera!


Jock it's a nice day here too - and I am not going away either. :wink: 

Jan it's nice to hear from you - well done with the improved camel!  

Sandra  


Have a nice day all


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone we are off soon for a day out on a friends narrow boat should be fun!

Jan good to hear from you bet the old camel will gallop along now!

Christine fantastic reversing!

Sandra sadly no window vacs at our Lidl but I still managed to Spengler £60!

Have a good day everyone

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Yes, that sounds like fun, Margaret! It's like a floating motorhome.


----------



## aldra

Margaret loads at ours, will I get you one ??

We need to come and see you both soon but hospital, dental appointments etc just get in the way

Spent time today with val ( she posts on here ), her and Dave were so nice  they are staying at burrs Campsite in Bury 

She lives not far from you so I hope she gets in touch,I think you and Graham would get on well with them

Christine that sounds really scary to me, we need to fit a reversing camera to ours

Jan sounding good  

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Yes, Sandra, lovely to meet you and Albert and spend time with you and Shadow, of course!

Margaret- I have sent you a PM.

I'm. Just about to sew tape on to the towels so I can hang them up in this bathroom. I think I can manage that. I'm certainly not a sewer!

Val


----------



## MEES

Sandra yes please if u don't mind we r away next week on the annual centre parks trip with the grandchildren.
Hope the app go well how are the teeth.?


----------



## MEES

Good morning all looks like a nice day swimming and aqua for me then possibly some gardening.

Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
having cup of tea in bed. We're at Burrs Park CC site. Weather ok.

Dave reading paper on ipad so I'm trying to do emails etc on my Galaxy 3. its the first time Ive done it

Val


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone 

Very overcast but hopefully will brighten to a fine if chilly day

The sun was nice yesterday 

Val I bought some micro-fibre tea-towels last week and I've just done the same :lol: 

Margaret will get you one assuming they are still there, spent a bit of time top dressing pots of hostas and moving the pots of spent bulbs, we had such a lovely display this year of daffs and tulips, even the snowdrops did their best

Time now for the hanging baskets  

Have a good day everyone, I think we will light the fire again today
Kath brought me an old cookery book Delia Smiths complete cookery 
course 1983 , so I am enjoying browsing through that in front of the fire

Have a nice day everyone
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Margaret, Val, Sandra and others


We have the washing lady/ladies today so the house looks nice and tidy before they come. If they send two then they are incredibly fast. And it's impressive seeing professionals at work even if they are doing something you can do yourself.


Margaret enjoy your swim - it sounds lovely!

Val is that a tablet computer? Perhaps the same I have got. And MHF works well on mine too.

Sandra I get hungry just reading about you reading.


----------



## oldtart

Good morning, again everyone.

I've now got the iPad!!

Christine- No. It's just the Android phone. It was a toss up between it and an iPhone, and as it had a larger screen and I have problems with my eye sight I went for this one. I'm sure I don't use it to it's full potential. In fact, I thought I might spend some time today or tomorrow going through the manual on it. I can download it on to this iPad. Gone are the days when we could just go straight to the nit we wanted in the book that came with the phone etc!!

The sun is shining now.it should be with you as well, Sandra? The children are riding around on the cycles. We don't usually use the CC sites but have got a good deal with the vouchers you get with the CC club credit card vouchers. It should have cost us £74 for three nights as they only had a service pitch left but it isn't costing us a penny.

Must finish, Dave had cooked bacon, egg, Bury black pudding and mushrooms!!! And it is ready!!

Don't have time to spellcheck. Hope predicted text hasnt done anything silly!!!

Val


----------



## oldtart

Good morning, again everyone.

I've now got the iPad!!

Christine- No. It's just the Android phone. It was a toss up between it and an iPhone, and as it had a larger screen and I have problems with my eye sight I went for this one. I'm sure I don't use it to it's full potential. In fact, I thought I might spend some time today or tomorrow going through the manual on it. I can download it on to this iPad. Gone are the days when we could just go straight to the nit we wanted in the book that came with the phone etc!!

The sun is shining now.it should be with you as well, Sandra? The children are riding around on the cycles. We don't usually use the CC sites but have got a good deal with the vouchers you get with the CC club credit card vouchers. It should have cost us £74 for three nights as they only had a service pitch left but it isn't costing us a penny.

Must finish, Dave had cooked bacon, egg, Bury black pudding and mushrooms!!! And it is ready!!

Don't have time to spellcheck. Hope predicted text hasnt done anything silly!!!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Val I have an Android phone too - and it is possible to read MHF on it but only if I have no other options.


----------



## aldra

Val that was so good you posted it twice :lol: :lol: 

Albert is about to upgrade his iPhone in the next couple of weeks or so he has been informed

They way it works is, he buys Meg an iPhone , when she wants a upgrade he buys Meg an IPhone, she gives him the one that no longer has the bells and whistles she now requires :lol: :lol: 

You would never guess she is twenty and he seventy they are always texting each other 

Margaret we have your widow vac, Albert ran down this morning, they had almost sold out since yesterday

I have the Idiots Guide to the IPad, unfortunately it seems I have not even reached the stage of being an idiot so I'm hoping that someone on the meet in May can teach me how to post pictures and download oni it :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Oh dear! I thought it hadn't gone the first time!

I've not got round to going through the manual yet with the phone. I walked down to see if we needed to book at. The Brown Cow For a meal tonight, but they don't do bookings. We'll be going about 6. 30 to 7pm anyway, so it shouldn't be too busy.

Not many Motorhomes on the site. The caravans are arriving and setting up with their awnings etc. one camper has done a couple of circuits. I don't think there are many spaces. 

it's dull and overcast now and quite cool with the wind.

I'm off to wash up. We're just opposite the facilities block and dave did the lunch while I carried on putting the tape on the towels for hooks.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

I did type out a post yesterday morning, but couldn't have hit the submit button. :? I wish I had a tenner for every time I've done that. :wink: 
Rita and I have no plans for today, so I may give the MH it's first roof cleaning for 2014................but then again, I may not. Decisions decisions. :wink: 

Whatever you are all doing, have a good day doing it.

Cheers for now,

Jock.

P.S. Sandra, what's on this Friday's menu?


----------



## aldra

Good morning jock and those to come

No meal today Jock as Albert is having a biopsy, Im not going with him as it's in the day unit so I doubt I'd be allowed in 
No clues either to how long he'll be there, classified hospital information :lol: :lol: 

Looks like a very promising start to the day, blue sky and sunshine here

Val you are doing ok weather-wise  

I hope Easter remains fine and dry and gives all those families a chance of family outings 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone
Val and Sandra seems we are at the same level of it awareness 
Sandra please thank Albert for getting the vac we hope to see u after Easter.
Sun is beating down list of jobs to do today
Enjoy the sun everyone
Margaret


----------



## tugboat

G'morning everyone from TB and Ellie. Hope you're all OK. Only a couple of weeks or so till I leave to start heading North for the Fruitcakes bash and onwards to Scottyland. Getting excited.
Retired builder coming today to hopefully see about laying slabs for the MH to park on. I've done a lot of the work but run out of steam and knowledge, so hopefully he'll sort me out. Impatient to get the mess cleared up and move on to other things. Why does everything take longer then the budgeted time, and why do costs always exceed budget? It's all the MOD's fault for setting us a bad example! :roll: 

Wishing everyone a good day, whatever you're doing.

Edit. Just seen Sandra's post. Hope all goes well for Albert.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Tuggy

Lovely to see you here  

Scotland will be fantastic in May

Last time we went we went up the Northumbria Coast , across the Gt Glen and up the west coast, it was march and the wild flowers were fantastic

Hope that drive is soon sorted

How's little Ellie doing??

see you soon at the meet

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone.

The sun is shining here at Burrs Park CC site, though it does keep clouding over. Doing some odd jobs today.

At the moment, Dave is on the roof cleaning the solar panel and Heiki lights!

Hope you all have a good day.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

> Jock said........... Morning all,
> Rita and I have no plans for today, so I may give the MH it's first roof cleaning for 2014................but then again, I may not. Decisions decisions. :wink:


Decision made at 08.50. All done now, ie, the MH roof, roof bars, and crevices, etc, all cleared of algea and dirt, and the vehicle washed from roof to floor, and the big Heki rooflight winding mechanisim greased up for the coming year.

The front and rear GRP panels do need a power polish, but it is too bright now, so I'll leave that job for that another day............and give myself time to find some renewed energy. :wink:

I hope Albert's biopsey goes well Sandra. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

I just knew you'd be out there cleaning that van jock :lol:  

Alberts home, two weeks till results

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra said.........I just knew you'd be out there cleaning that van jock :lol:
> 
> Alberts home, two weeks till results
> 
> Sandra


And don't my upper leg muscles know it Sandra.  I might have to take a couple of Ibuprofen to ease the discomfort a wee bit.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Morning all up early today thanks to two year old gorgeous grandson who shared my bed last night.
Daughter and son in law both ill with a weird sinus/throat infection hope they buck up before we go to Centre Parks on Monday ( and I don't catch it)
Day unplanned as yet but have an idea will involve childminding.
Have a good one all
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Margaret I hope they improve soon and that you don't catch it

It's years since I went to centre parks, I fell out of the bath there and really hurt my shoulder Meg was about 2, she's now 20 :lol: 

It's a great place for kids I imagine

Val has your vac she's dropping it off for you

I expect you are preparing to leave the camp site Val, you did well for weather, it was a bit chilly but it's only April It is a very nice site though

Well not much happening here today, Albert is out giving Alex a driving lesson and I seem to be creating more mess than Im cleaning up :lol: :lol: 

The van has gone for a service, a friend of ours works at a garage so he collected it last night, booked for first MOT next week, it's three years old, time flies

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


It's raining but todays plan still involve shopping for the weekend and Easter. Why can't they send the shopping trough the computer like email?


Margaret enjoy your time with your grandson! It's almost worth getting ill for I'm sure. 

Sandra best of luck with the MOT. And it's more fun making a mess than cleaning it up so you have a go! 

Jock well done with that roof! 

Val it sounds like you have a nice time.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

I lost my Dad in the early hours of this morning, and can't sleep a wink as I'm absolutely heart broke.

I know you're once again fishing in one of our favourite pegs, R.I.P pal.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.

The sun is up, and it'll be a relaxing morning ahead. 
I'm having a light breakfast today, as we'll be joining friends for lunch, prior to there journey back to Westbury later this afternoon.



> Christie said.........
> 
> Jock well done with that roof!


Thanks Christine.  
Yesterday's time spent in the MH dismantling a cupboard inner and lifting permanent carpet to access linoleum, was less fruitful. Whoever laid the carpet for previous owners, wants their a#se kicking, as they have left cutting blade scores all along the firniture and walls in the vanity sink area, and in the lioleum too, but not noticeable until the carpet is lifted. :x 
The laying of edge bound loose lay mats may now have to be abandoned, in favour of another fully fitted carpet. 

Have a good one everybody. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

> Ian_n_Suzy
> 
> I lost my Dad in the early hours of this morning, and can't sleep a wink as I'm absolutely heart broke.
> 
> I know you're once again fishing in one of our favourite pegs, R.I.P pal.


Really sorry Ian & Suzy, I didn't see you post before entering mine.

So sorry to read of your sad loss.

Sincerest condolences.

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Really sorry to hear of your loss Ian and Suzy sounds like he was a lucky man to be loved so much.
Be gentle with yourselves and each other in the coming days
Margaret


----------



## aldra

So sorry to read your news Ian & Suzy

sandra


----------



## catzontour

Sorry to read your sad news Ian and Suzy.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Ian and Suzy - I'm sorry to hear about your father.


Jock it sounds like a bad diy job with that carpet. If the scores isn't too bad perhaps you can make them dissapear with a felt tip pen of the right colour? I have a light brown one I use in my MH. Use a lighter one rather than a darker one.


----------



## oldtart

Sorry to hear about your father, Ian and Suzy.

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

I've just finished typing on here and lost the lot, really irritating when that happens :twisted: 

The weather looks good for today, we need some small folding foot stools for the van, the ones that match our chairs are a bit cumbersome for storing so that's on the agenda for today

Well I finally bought a onesie, I bought one for Megs as well, lovely soft fine fleece. They are surprisingly comfortable although I look like Andy Pandy in it, still I shall be taking it in the van for chilly evenings   

We went to see a kennels yesterday just in case we ever need one for the hound, it got good reviews but I wasn't sure about it

Meg is home for a week so it's good to see her although she's working at a bar all week, she also has bar work in Newcastle so splits her Uni hols between the two

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra and others


Sunny here, but the diggers are back! Seems like one of the neighbours is building a house. :? 

Sandra I havent tried any, but perhaps I should. With a onesie and a pair of sandals I'd be prepared for all kinds of summer weather.


----------



## aldra

Morning early birds

Another day of glorious sunshine here in Bury  

It's the start of Pesach of course today

Van almost sorted and it will get it's twice a year clean on the outside

Just waiting now for the awning seal to arrive and get that fitted to stop the drips

Let's hope this weather keeps up over Easter for the campers

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra said.........Morning early birds
> 
> Another day of glorious sunshine here in Bury


Morning Sandra. 

Yes, it's glorious over PE6 way too. :thumbright:

Another MOT pass under the belt, for the MH yesterday, with no advisories either.  I just need to sort out the front and rear upper graphics, which Chris at Premier Motorhomes has been advising on. A very helpful and cheery chappie. 
Hymer set the prices, and I'm not at all sure we can justify them. 

Got lots to do this morning, as out and about this afternoon.

Have a good one.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## catzontour

Morning Sandra, Jock and early birds to follow.

A glorious day here too - could get used to this  

Your van preparations sounds as though they are coming along nicely Sandra.

Good news on your MOT Jock, nice to know there are no problems lurking.

We've just spent the last three days helping one of our daughters to move house. Packing, moving, cleaning, umpteen trips to the tip.... both feeling worn out now. Just got babysitting duty for two granddaughters to do tomorrow whilst their mums are at work then we are going off for a week in the motorhome. Don't know where yet but I can't wait. Hope the weather stays like this.

Enjoy the sunshine everyone.

Catz


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


A sunny wonderful day here too. Let's hope it will last. I'm still only one cable short of having the solar panels working on the MH. But since it isn't here yet I problably have to wait until over easter. And with alll this sun outside!  


Sandra I havent washed mine yet either. But I think I might polish the front to see if the insects will come off easier.

Well done with the MOT, Jock. But all MH spare parts seem to have a premium price level.  

Moving is hard work, Catz. I'm sure the MH trip will be well deserved!


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
I really am a early bird today!

I had an operation for a macular hole on Monday morning. This is the second op as the first was unsuccessful. This time they used silicone oil as the gas bubble didn't work. 

I have to lie on my back for seven days! It's called posturing. During waking hours I lie for 50 minutes out of 60. In the ten minute break, I can walk around, though I am allowed longer for meals.

My back is killing me! Hence I'm up so early.

I had to be up early Monday for the op and Tuesday for the check-up. We thought the woodpecker had deserted us, but we have see him arrive between 6 15 and 630 each morning. We're not usually up at this time!!

Well,it's back to bed. 

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning Val

Poor you that sounds awful no wonder your back aches

The main thing is that it's successful when do you know that alls well, is it after seven days??

The woodpecker sounds delightful

Well the van is going for it's first MOT today , not really expecting any problems

Christine good luck with the solar panels, the wire might arrive before Easter 

Too true Jock, the prices for anything set by Hymer and no doubt other makes are well out of line I remember a quote for a mirror and a back cluster light for our Hymer we ordered and bought exactly the same thing for a quarter of the price. it's a scandal really

Well done Catz you sound like you deserve a break! and the sun is shining   

Have a good day all you 

sandra


----------



## catzontour

Morning all.

Val that sounds like a pretty difficult ask to be immobile for 50 minutes in every hour for 7 days. Hope you have got some good books to read! 

Bright and sunny again here. Just waiting for two little granddaughters to arrive and the first thing we will do is make porridge. Haven't decided about the rest of the day yet but it might involve walking into town for a cup of tea and an Easter chick decorated cup cake  

Catz


----------



## catzontour

Morning Sandra

You snuck in whilst I was typing


----------



## oldtart

Hi again

It could be up to a month before I know if it's been successful, Sandra.

I am using my kindle to read books, Catz. It's easier than a real book.i didn't realise this iPad was so heavy as I have tobe flat on my back with only a pillow!

Hope you all have a good day, that the sun keeps shining and your van passes it's MOT Sandra.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Val, Sandra, Catz, and all. 

*Val*, I don't envy you one bit, and having experienced back surgery myself, I do sympathise. Good luck with the prolonged recovery technique. :thumbright:

*Sandra*, good luck with the 1st MOT on the MH. 

*Catz*, have a good day in town with your grandchildren. I hope they don't tire you out too much. :wink:

I've just got to put water and clothes in the MH, ready for going to Chester tomorrow. Rita will put her clothes in this evening, and the food in the morning. No bikes and no BBQ on this trip, as we'll be close by to all the ameneties. I must check for a Countrywide Autogas outlet en route.

Weather wise, it's glorious over here again. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

> clipped....... I must check for a Countrywide Autogas outlet en route.


I've just checked, and there isn't one that far up the west. It'll have to be a FloGas depot then, (next cheapest). :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning Val, Sandra, Catz, Jock and others

Clouds again today. We may have to burn some wood to get comfortable.

*Val* best wishes for your recovery! I love my Kindle too. 

*Sandra* you were right - I got a text that the solar panel cable has arrived at the post office. And best of luck with the MOT.

*Catz* enjoy your grandma duties!

Sounds like a nice trip, *Jock*!


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
My ten minutes is nearly up then it's on flat on my back again!

Hope you all have a good day.

No pain in my eye but I've got backache!

Val


----------



## JockandRita

> Morning all
> My ten minutes is nearly up then it's on flat on my back again!
> 
> Hope you all have a good day.
> 
> No pain in my eye but I've got backache!
> 
> Val


Good morning Val.

My apologies for not reading your post properly yesterday, ie, you're on your back, but not as a result of back surgery.  However, I still sympathise with you, having spent a long time on my back recovering.

I hope your treatment works this time, and that your eyesight returns to normal very soon.

Off to Chester in a couple of hours or so.

Have a good day everyone, and stay safe if travelling.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Jock , Val and those to come

The van failed mot on a shock absorber, Mike ( mechanic) says he checked and had listed it to do at next service, so he's ordering it now 

I think MOT can be subjective decisions , depends who does it

noticed your deal of the day Val, will look at it later I forgot the name of the book you recommended when you were over here
Have you tried a thin pillow in the small of your back val???

Enjoy your trip Jock, it looks as though the weather may not hold over Easter after all , it's colder and duller here today

Albert's out with Alex for a couple of hrs driving and I'm tempted to sneak back to bed, I only got up to make Alex a bacon and egg muffin before he left :lol: Albert preferred a toasted Hot Cross Bun 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## catzontour

Good morning all.

I'm wondering if this is the last sunny day we'll get for a while, I've heard the weather is set to change. Typical as we are about to go away in the motorhome. Ah well, I'll just pack cold weather, wet weather and any other weather gear then :lol: Still haven't decided where to go. I've been following the thread about the Moselle, we've never been and it sounds tempting but we've only got a week.....

Sorry to hear about the MOT failure Sandra - what a nuisance. Hope they get it fixed soon and that it sails through the retest. Did you sneak back to bed this morning?

No wonder your back is painful Val having to lie flat out for so long. Thank goodness for your kindle. I think I might invest in one but I want to read all the paperbacks we've acquired from charity shops and re-donate them first!

Hope you have a lovely time in Chester Jock. 

Catz


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Raining today but that is OK. We'll be busy inside preparing for visitors. My nephew and niece for a couple of days.


Val you have 10 minutes and you use it to write to us? I feel honoured! 

Safe travels to you too, Jock!

Sandra now I want an egg muffin too. Thank you for planning my lunch. 

Catz I have a kindle in addition to a stack of paperbacks. The kindle is so easy to put in the handbag and read while waiting somewhere.


----------



## aldra

Morning all
Cold but bright morning here

How you doing Val ?

The kindle is useful for travelling Catz, books always available. Although I picked up a book at the docters surgery which I'm reading, as long as they are not too heavy I can manage them 

Have agood day everyone, I think a little trip to bury is planned for later

Sandra


----------



## catzontour

Morning Sandra and those to follow.

Nice bright morning again here as well, but definitely feels a little chillier. Sorry you've already got rain Christine, we've been so lucky to have such a nice week.

I have quite a lot of books to get through before I can think about getting a kindle Sandra - about 3 years' worth :lol: 

Motorhome is almost packed, got some last minute stuff to do this morning then we will be off later today. Still no idea where to and no ferry booked yet but I'll look at that later this morning when we've more idea of what time we'll be going 8O Got the aires and ACSI book (and Britstops if we don't get as far as the ferry port tonight)!

Have a lovely Easter everyone, wherever you are and whatever you do.


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Sandra, catz, and all.  

After a cold day at Chester yesterday, the skies are blue and the sun is shining.  

Catz, where are you headed for? Have a good trip wherever. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra, Catz, Jock and all

After yesterdays cleanup, the sun is back with another beautiful day. 


Sandra have fun in Bury!

Catz I love the last hours before setting off. The anticipation. And beeing all relaxed since I'm never in a hurry with the MH. Have a nice trip!

Jock enjoy your trip too!


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

Top dressing all pots, the geraniums and fushias and begonias have all survived this winter

Checking over the auto watering ready for our trip next month, and replanting trailing labella into the hanging baskets

The van is more or less done, just waiting for the awning seal strip Mike will sort out the repair needed for the MOT next week, he's ordered the parts 

Have a good day, those away have a great Easter trip  

sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning Early birds

A very happy Easter to all of you

I'm cooking a Goose  

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Happy Easter to you too, Sandra - and to any others looking in.

Busy with visitors here.


----------



## JockandRita

Not good morning we know,...........but a belated Happy Easter to Sandra, Christine, and anyone else looking in. 

The weather is on the change here at Chester after a couple of smashing days, however, we did manage a walk along part of the canal, and up past the locks which were very active. We then made our way up along the city wall, and came off once we had reached the clock tower, which is the centre of the shopping precinct. 

A meal and a couple of sherbets sees us back at the camping area, where things are very quiet. It is quite windy and overcast now, so a quiet night in appears to be on the cards. 

Heading home tomorrow.  

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

Still overcast, but mild. Breakfast, a few chores, then the road home.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

good morning jock 

safe journey home  

Weather is cold again today but the high wind of yesterday seems to have dropped

Still sorting the garden ready for off, the hanging baskets will have to go out next week as we're hoping to be off soon after

Fingers crossed the frost is finished

Have a good Easter monday  

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock, Sandra and others


The guests have left and we are left with bellys full of food and heads full of memories. Wonderful! 


Jock have a nice trip back home.

Sandra we have chanced planting a few daffodils and leave the pots out for the night.


----------



## aldra

Christine all our daffs have flowered and are coming to an end now

Your spring must be later, we're looking at geraniums,fuchsias etc and some bedding varieties 

Sounds like you had a lovely Easter Sunday

Ours has been marred by Megs who was admitted to hospital on Friday with bad stomach pains, looking like it was a bug. She has been on intravenous antibiotics. The scan showed nothing untoward so just waiting to see if she will be coming home today so we can collect her later 

have a good day  

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra sorry to have missed your birthday -hope Megs is feeling better.

We have just got back from Nottingham Centre Parks with three off our adult kids and seven grandchildren 2-8 years

We had a VERY good time, the weather was reasonable the villas were in an iddylic spot teaming with wildlife and the big and little kids were very happy and got on together.

What more can we want.

Catch up later with all the news
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Not my birthday Mees 
Where did that come from??? 

They are not discharging her as the pain is still there

Maybe they will look inside with a camera tomorrow through Key hole surgery

At least they are checking everything

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Another sunny day - I could get used to this! Not much planned either. So enjoying the sun is on top of the list.


Sandra my best wishes for Meg. Sounds like she is in good hands!. Yes our spring is later - about a month I belive from a few visits to England.


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Cold start here today and a bit damp 

Waiting for a phone call from Megs re what's happening, I think they will check her abdomen with a camera as she's still very tender
The miracles of modern medicine 

Nothing much planned today, some cleaning when Kath arrives 

Have a good day 

sandra


----------



## MEES

Good afternoon Early Birds. Sandra the Easter greetings must have addled my brain  

Dave thanks for delivering the window vac it's on charge now!

Val I too am on my back but only for a rest after Centre Parks 8O 

Hope it's good news tomorrow hopefully we can meet up soon  

Christine we enjoyed catching up with our Swedish family missing them now they are on their way home 8O 

Jock sounds like you are getting plenty of use out of your van.

Have a good day all

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Sounds like you had a great time at centre parks Margaret 

Also thanks to Dave for delivering the vac! we have been meaning to pop over but things seem to get I the way and we are trying to sort out for our hols

Megs is out of hospital, it must have been a bad enteritis, she's home now so we don't need to visit there each day , those places are so hot 
8O 

Weather looking brighter today, was very wet yesterday, have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good to here Meg's is out of hospital and hope she is fully recovered soon.
Busy sorting out after the trip and doing bits in the garden.
Hope you are ready for the off soon.
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!

We have had a busy morning since my mum decided she need to start dieting. Finally she found the method she used with success some years ago. 

I'm glad to hear Meg is better, Sandra. She must be happy to come home. Hospitals can be soo boring.

Margaret it's great to go on trips. And great to be back home. The best of two worlds!


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds  

I've been up a while as although the bedroom curtains were closed the blackout blinds were left open  

The light along with the blackbirds woke me

The van is having the rear shock absorbers replaced today, one is leaking slightly Also replacing the back tyres to Continental 125??, 

SVTec recommended they be fitted to increase the rear axle weight to 220 I think, anyway once fitted they will send the new plate We don't have that much in the garage as half of it belongs to the hound but we keep toying with the idea of a small scooter. Don't know if we will ever get round to it though

Well it's looking like a good day weather wise, just waiting for the seal for the awning to arrive hopefully today then it's a good clean outside 

Could have done with you Jock to get it gleaming :lol: 
I could have baked you pies whilst you worked :lol: :lol: 

Our appointment for the biopsy results has arrived, it's tomorrow so hopefully there will be nothing to hold up our holiday. The specialist nurse at Christies was quite reassuring and although we are not at Christies re this she says she will liaise with the nurse at NMG and not to cancel the holiday, they are so helpful there  IF any treatment is needed then she is fairly sure it can wait as his scan was clear

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning Sandra and those to follow  

It's a beautiful day here so far off swimming with my pal this morning and have to go to an 'ashes scattering' this afternoon - our 104 yr old friend who has no family.

Think Ill suggest we get the cover off the can in hope we can get away for a few days 

Glad the results were good Sandra long may it continue.

Have a good day all

Margaretx


----------



## oldtart

Good morning all
Well, it's great to be 'upright'again after 81/2 days on my back - apart from the 10 minute intervals every hour!

I haven't had chance to read all the posts Ive missed. I will carch up. 

Sandra - thanks for your card, and fingers crossed for Albert.

Margaret- pleased the holiday went well

Christine- I hope your mum's diet works for her

I had my first check up yesterday with the consultant. I have to have drops and different steroids to reduce the pressure in my eye. He doesn't know yet if it has been successful. I presume he will only be able to tell when the oil is removed. It is still painful at times, but that is a result of the surgery.

I am being positive about it. I am able to read and write though my vision is certainly not as good as it was ( the oil, I understand. )

I do hope you all have an enjoyable day. The sun had disappeared here!

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

Val really hoping everything will be fine for you this time  

Margaret did you decide whether you are going to the fruitcakes meet in
Darlington a week today?? 

Christine good luck to your mums dieting regime  

We are going to Alberts appointment via Manchester to drop Megs off for her bus back to Newcastle 8O 

Well apart from a few bits and pieces still to do the van is more or less finished, just needs washing and the awning seal put on, but first we need to get the ladders back 8O 8O.from the last person to borrow them

New tyres at the back, new shock absorbers Mot done

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone  
Was up 'on earlies' this morning just dropped the infants off at nursery.
Now off to pick up new glasses.
Hope to get to the meet weather and childcare permitting  

If weather fine next week will get the cover off - then think Graham will be more inspired to get away for a few days.

Good luck to Albert

Have a good day all

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Sandra, Margaret and others


Finally got the price estimate for repairing out washing machine. And have already ordered a new one. I can't understand why they have a repair service at all when reairs are more expensive than a new machine. :roll: 


Sandra best of luck to Albert. And with getting the ladder back.  

Margaret that reminds me - I need to visit an optician since my glasses are always falling off when I lean forward.

Val I'm glad you are up again. I hope everything is OK now both with the back and your eyes.


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

No good news re Alberts prostate biopsy it is cancer , not the most aggressive but not the slow one either, early stage though

We are thinking to postpone treatment until we return, at least then we get a break as last year we didn't manage to and a lot of the time we were just waiting for appointments anyway

so life goes on, and we are not going to get down about it

About to wash the van and put the seal on the awning, the weather is good here today

have a good day

sandra


----------



## MEES

Sorry to hear this news Sandra but on the positive side looks like you have caught it early and it will be very treatable
Think you are wise to go ahead with your trip it's easy at our age to spend all our time waiting for medical appointments!
A surgeon friend of mine told me once that if they 'biopsies' all 70 yr old men half would show some signs:-(
Seems after three score years and ten we all start dropping to bits !!!
Try to have a good weekend and fear that motorhome sorted
Margaret


----------



## MEES

Morning Early Birds it's bright and sunny here at the moment.
No real plans got the day but we have a busy week ahead.
Taking Mum to Bodnant gardens for the day tomorrow so hope weather holds up ! It's her 86 th birthday and we have arranged for her brother to 'turn up' so should be fun.
Tues it's off to meet friends from Torre del Mar
And Thurs dinner with old work colleagues.
Child minding in between 
Have a good day everyone.
Margaret

Oh Christine how's the new washer?


----------



## Christine600

Morning Margaret and others


I will be preparing the MH today since I have a doctors appointment tomorrow and have decided to take the MH down there this evening. A mini trip. :wink: 


Sandra I'm sorry to hear about Albert. But glad that you don't let it stop you from having a life. 

Margaret it sounds like a busy and fun week! The washer was ordered online and will be here in a week. I'm really glad I have the small washer in the MH.


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

sounds like a busy week Margaret  

Hope the weather holds up, looks like a nice day today again

Christine having a washing machine in the motorhome is very useful, we love ours

Van all clean and rubber sealant attached over the awning so no more drips hopefully 8O 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

The gang at Centre Parks celebrating Graham's 70th :lol:


----------



## MEES

The gang at Centre Parks celebrating Graham's 70th :lol:


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone are u all graving a lie in ?
We had a lovely day yesterday Bodnant gardens was Beautiful and the weather very kind 
Just off to water greenhouse then we are going to visit friends back from Torre del Mar.
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Hi Margaret!

I seem to have changed my online habits. I used to go online early - often before breakfast. But these days I'm often waiting until after lunch. The weather is lovely here too but a little colder than yesterday. Have fun with your friends, Margaret!


----------



## aldra

I posted this morning but seem to have lost it

That happens a lot lately, maybe the iPad

Have a good day, what's left of it :lol: 

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
I've had the same problem, Sandra. I sent you a long PM about my eye and the problems and I lost it. I will get in touch.

We are now at friends near Barnsley. We are going to Wentworth Castle tomorrow.

Hope you all have a good day tomorrow! 

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


I sometimes write a reply. But before I submit it I click on something else and it's lost. :roll: Like a flashing email icon somewhere. Not much planned for today except for trying to get my mum to come on a little MH outing for a few days.


Val enjoy your Wentworth Castle visit. And I hope your eye are getting better.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all up early today couldn't sleep!
Have booked trip to Italy late August hurrah .....
£95 return Dover to Dunkirk Dfds.
Son coming too in his campervan.
Have a good day all
Margaretxx


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Just a quickie. I've walked the dogs, half an hour with Arthur, Jean is cooking breakfast and Dave is putting captions, etc. on a photo album he's doing with PhotoBox. He had a special offer, half price, but it has to be in by Fridsy.

Have a good day all of you. Misty here at the moment, but hopefully it will clear!

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

ready for the off via the fruitcakes meet

Couldn't find the MIFI yesterday, but fortunately found it this morning
Have no sm card for England at present but will get one for France when we get there hopefully

So may not be online regular

Catch you all when I can

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Sandra and others!


Had one of those days yesterday where my disability made me unable to do much. But today I'm back again. And even if we had frost last night the sun is shining! If I'm up to it later I might clean the MH roof. 
(I said might!) :wink: 


Sandra it sounds like lots of fun - the fruitcakes meet. I'm sure there must be internet options there - or I belive some of the fruitcakes may experience serious withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all disappointed to not make the fruit cakes meet but had a nice day yesterday with the kids and shopping for 'features' for the new garden. Didn't actually buy anything apart from ant killer but enjoyed looking round and might go again today .
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Morning Margaret


No meet for me either. But my mum has started to hint she would love a trip in the MH during the summer. So we are making plans. I don't normally make much plans but she needs to.


----------



## JockandRita

Afternoon Margaret, Christine, and all.

Rita and I are at Beverley, East Riding, on a C&CC Motor Caravanning Section meet. Internet and Freeview appear to be hit and miss at certain times of the day. :? 

The weather was great yesterday, and is not bad today.  

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


The new washer came today! Having been without one since before easter we are very happy! And I can bring some clean clothes on my trip. Going in a few days. Not much planned except for visiting my dad for a few days.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all have been up and doing for an hour.
Daughter on an early, son in law travelling to Oxford and away overnight.
Jack (4) has been up vomiting all night and is now on settee has vomited in to bowl twice.
Oscar (2) creating cause I don't know how to put favorite video on.
He wants Grandad who is asleep in our house across the yard and is about yo get a rude awakening!
Looks like a busy day 
Have a good one everyone!
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Morning Margaret


It sounds like the kind of gang that make you crazy after going away in the MH at times. But then when you are away you love to get back home to them. Have fun! 

I'm taking my MH to get new tires today. And washing clothes and preparing for my little trip.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 

I've been up and about since four ish, so will be looking to catch some zzzzzzs later today.

This morning, I'll be on the look out for a couple of >>Induction Hobs<< from Aldi, before visiting a branch of the Morrisons Empire for other items, and partaking in a cooked breakfast. :wink:

*Margaret*, I hope you have a more relaxing day, than you appeared to have had yesterday. 8O

*Christine*, what tyres did you go for............apart from round rubber ones? :wink:

Have a good one folks. 

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock and others!


More washing and cleaning planned for today. But not too much of it. :wink: I'm slowly getting closer to take off.


Jock I know nothing about tires so I took the ones in the middle of the price list. It was not one of the 3-4 brands that I would have recognised the name of. So I have forgotten their name already. :-& 


Have a great day all!


----------



## MEES

Just had another day starting at 6 am looking after the little ones had a lovely time BUT I am so tired .
Jock hope you got your. Induction jobs and Christine enjoy the new washer


----------



## aldra

morning all,

finally got the MIFI working, was asking for passwords etc which I didn't have a clue about, switch it on today and straight online so fingers crossed that's it we are on

In Chartres, France! weather not good! but we are going to visit the cathedral later On an ACSI site in Chartres on route to Dordogne

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Sandra, and all. 

*Sandra*, glad to see that you managed to get away in the MH. I hope you and Albert have a great time, and find some decent weather on the way.
BTW, the username and password on my MiFi is "admin" for both, which is the factory defaults.

Stay safe, :thumbright:

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!

A very nice and sunny day as I do my last preps before my trip. I'm leaving this evening or tomorrow morning.

*Margaret* we love the new washer. I'ts been going around the clock. Hope the little ones don't wear you out completely! 8O

Magnifique, *Sandra*! I hope you really enjoy yourselves! I'm trying to get my mum to come to France this summer on the trip I promised her. But she thinks going abroad is scary. :?

I hope you have had a decent breakfast today, *Jock*. For some reason when I had my eggs this morning I thought of you!


----------



## suedew

Christine, just make sure you have mums passport with you and GO. Try ti spend a couple of days somewhere wet and miserable then say you are heading for the sun take the Tunnel you'll be there before she has a chance to think about it. :wink: 

Seriously hope you have a great time.

sue


----------



## MEES

Sandra and Albert have a lovely break hope the weather bucks up for you its wet windy and miserable here
Well im shattered after a week of early mornings and full days of childminding
Wish the weather was better we would have gone off for the weekend
Hope you are all having a good time
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning all

It's stopped raining at least

Heading to the Pyrenees 

Have a good day sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra and others


After a relaxing breakfast I have to applaud whoever invented eggs and bacon. Well done! 


Sandra I'm heading for the mountains too - the Hardangervidda.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all it's fine here at the moment.

Had a pleasant weekend lots of family and a bit of gardening potting up 
In the greenhouse mostly.

Hope you have found the nice weather Sandra and that you get off on a trip Christine. 

Have a good day all

Margaretx


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening, Margaret

I got started on my trip and I'm trying out new roads. Stopped on a rest stop besides a nice little lake. There is a road here, but not much traffic.

And a couple of ladies stopped here to take photos of the view. And I think they included my MH in several too.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.

It looks like I am not receiving email notifications AGAIN! :x When will the new site owners get a blooming grip, and sort out all these bugs? Rant over. :wink: 

Although showers are forecast, it's looking quite bright here in PE6. 

I was busy yesterday, upgrading an electrical cooker switch for a switch and socket combined, and making a curry. I'm not so busy today, but will be with the MH tomorrow.

Have a good one.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

More a owl today :lol: 

Trip going well, staying again tomorrow on this ASCI site, 10E 

Next to the river so shadow can swim in the morning

Washing done tonight so may do a bit more tomorrow, what we are wearing 

Have a good evening :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

A busy day today with both shopping and driving. But now I've just closed the windows in my bedroom so it won't be too cold when I get sleepy.


Jock I can smell your curry all the way over here - delicious! 

Sandra I'm an owl too when I'm travelling.


Sleep well!


----------



## JockandRita

Christine600 said:


> Jock I can smell your curry all the way over here - delicious!


I'm a little bit sceptical on that one Christine. :lol: However, you are right, it was delicious. 
Today's lunch was pasta with roasted pepper pesto, and finely chopped ham........plus grated cheddar on mine.

If I'm back home in time for tomorrow's lunch, it'll be good old Fish & Chips. :thumbright: Rita has hers cooked in flour only, as the batter gives her gyp. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

According to the campsite owner the weather is set to improve from today, blue skies so far although I haven't ventured out and the heating is on :lol: :lol: 

Staying put today and getting some little jobs done and relaxing away from driving
tomorrow we will be in thePyrenees , and driving much shorter distances each day. Allowing a couple of weeks or so to traverse the 500 or so miles across

Have a good day everyone
sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Still pretty cool up here but set to improve although I'd much rather be cool than too hot

Moving on today it's been I good rest from driving

Need someone to teach me how to send pictures on the iPad, I think I need an ap to resize them first

Alberts Definately having a Mac book when we get back and will sign up for lessons so hopefully he will know more about the system

How could I have forgotten to tell you that I met up with Mavis and Ray on the way down, Mavis looked great and has found a new trial, it's actually a melanoma treatment that boosts the immune system so fingers crossed all round

Beginning to relax a bit, drinking far too much French dry white 8O in the evening though :lol: 

Have a good day all of you

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra said............Good morning all
> 
> Still pretty cool up here but set to improve although I'd much rather be cool than too hot
> 
> Moving on today it's been I good rest from driving
> 
> Need someone to teach me how to send pictures on the iPad, I think I need an ap to resize them first
> 
> Alberts Definately having a Mac book when we get back and will sign up for lessons so hopefully he will know more about the system
> 
> How could I have forgotten to tell you that I met up with Mavis and Ray on the way down, Mavis looked great and has found a new trial, it's actually a melanoma treatment that boosts the immune system so fingers crossed all round
> 
> Beginning to relax a bit, drinking far too much French dry white 8O in the evening though :lol:
> 
> Have a good day all of you
> 
> Sandra


Good morning Sandra, and all.

Glad to see that you and Albert are enjoying yourselves. :thumbright:

I knew Mavis was meeting MH'ing friends, but didn't realise it was you and Albert. Did you stopover at the Canterbury Aire? 
Yes, she does look good considering.  We last saw them both at P/boro, and will see them hopefully at Malvern, if not before. 

It's blue skies and sunshine here, but work calls. 

Have a good one folks.

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all!


I have been touristy today but then the rain came so I went back to my MH. Found a new accessory shop and got a new air filter for my habitation A/C. They are supposed to be changed occasionally. :rainbow1: 


Sandra mine is a Samsung so it may not apply to yours - but I can press the menu button whlie viewing an image and then select Edit from the menu. Then I can resize. 

It's nice to hear word of Mavis - I do occasionally visit her blog.

Jock I don't think there is a quota on sunshine - some are probably left when you have your holiday too!


----------



## aldra

Morning all ready for the off now

Legs aching from all that uphill walking yesterday

The med sea is magnificent, the weather good, heading into the Pyrenees today

Have a good day all

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Have been busy or without wifi for the last few days. But now I am in Oslo and the mifi gets top signal. I have been visiting friends and family. And celebrated our constitution day which is 200 years this May.


Have a nice day!


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Struggling to get a signal in the mountains, must all be cable, got a 1/2 hour slot at reception

My MIFI isn't connecting

At ax les bains at present

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.

A cool start to the day, but warming up by lunchtime. Just right to start my week off. :wink:

*Sandra*, glad to see that you and Albert appear to be enjoying yourselves, despite the MiFi not working. :wink:

A day and a half at home, then it's off to the seaside, weather pending of course. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all and it's a lovely one here today.
I am on Earlies today daddy left at five am and mummy at six am so it's been me and Oscar since 6.30am Jack and Grandad are still asleep
Just got back from an excellent five day stay on the Gower.
Beautiful weather and beautiful place.
Trip slightly marred by a blowout on the way home:-(
See Saga came up trumps.
Sandra glad to see you are enjoying your trip!
Jock enjoy your weekend and Christine where are you?
Have a good day everyone.
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.  

We suffered a bit of flash flooding yesterday, due to the volume of rain and hail. We've not seen rain like it since we witnessed tropical storms in the Med. 8O 

Staying on the "water theme" :wink: we are off to Sheringham, on a South Lincs DA THS this weekend, calling in at the West Runton for a couple of hours, on the way.  

Have a good one folks.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Busy day and busy weekend ahead  
All four of my kids celebrate their wedding anniversaries this weekend between 5 and 15 years!
Two of them are celebrating by having a few days away solo wither their spouses but without their offspring 8O 
So looking forward to fun with the grandchildren :lol: 
We are also planning our Italy trip in August we hope to follow Russell's "toll free to Lake Garda" 
Tony hope you avoid the storms this weekend!
Sandra Christine and Tony enjoy your travels - thinking of you all  
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!

I've been to Ikea and bought some box shelves to have in one of the wardrobes in the MH. I need more shelves than room for hangers. 
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S19819557/

I looked at more lightweight wire solutions, but they were all too large. And this is for kids rooms and was just right.  
Feels a bit weird assembling an Ikea for the MH. But it's only 7 kilos out of my 1500 so I think I am OK.

*Jock* I hope you did not suffer any damages? Have a good one yourself with the watery weekend.

Thanks, *Margaret*! And congratulations with your kids anniversaries! I love beeing with my niece and nephews. I'm sure beeing with grandkids isn't less fun. Yes I am enjoying myself on my trip. And the weather is nice. Sun and 26C yesterday. Yesterday I went with friends to a sea restaurant on the new Tjuvholmen pier in Oslo and had a lobster dinner. My first ever.


----------



## JockandRita

Christine600 said:


> *Jock* I hope you did not suffer any damages? Have a good one yourself with the watery weekend.


Thanks Christine. Fortunately, nothing damaged as a result of our minor flooding. Believe it or not, the Mh was more resistant to the torrential rain, than our property was. :lol:

I've never had lobster either. 

*Margaret*, I hope you have had a good day celebrating all the anniversaries. :thumbright:

The weather here on the North Norfolk coast has been smashing, but as the sun goes down, it's getting cooler now. Shorts off and jeans on. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

At Lourdes, the last time I was here was 43 years ago on route to Israel in a bedford Dormobile :lol: 

We had lobster most days when we were on holiday,in Kenya, fresh from the sea, it was delicious, a bit too expensive over here though that was a great holiday a villa and private chef  

Staying on an ASCI site, 10 minutes away from Lourdes shrine, walking through the park , so will go later. lovely site 14E

Weather fine at present but expecting showers

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Sandra and all.



> aldra posted..............Good morning all
> 
> At Lourdes, the last time I was here was 43 years ago on route to Israel in a bedford Dormobile :lol:


A trip back in time for you and Albert then? Have a wonderful time. :thumbright:

Dreich and damp here in North Norfolk. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Foggy in Oslo, but now the sun occasionally break trough. Tomorrow I'll start slowly making my way back home.


----------



## oldtart

Morning, everyone.

So pleased you and Albert are having a good holiday , Sandra.

Do hope you are all enjoying your travels and the anniversaries are going well Margaret. 

I've only read the last few posts. Still having problems with my eye but had a good appointment with the consultant who insisted I went NHS! I was going private. I go back on the 23rd. June to have the oil removed.

Just heard the weather forecast.not good for the north west and it was awful yesterday!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon, Val and others


Best of luck with your eye issues, Val. I hope it won't stop you from enjoying your MH this summer.

It's raining here. But the solar panel still charge the battery. It's like magic.


----------



## aldra

Afternoon all

In the end got the bus to thr shrine of Lourdes 

I think the 10 mins was for marathon runners :lol: 

Spent the morning wandering around and walked the stations of the cross The knees are suffering a bit now though

The weather is dry although it rained all night, occasionally sunshine but cold

Moving on to Gavarnie , depending on weather may do the Cirque

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Sounds like fun, Sandra! Can't wait to go myself - only 3 weeks or so left now. Our plan is very detailed. It says France.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Fingers crossed val that all goes well with your eye when the oil is removed

Christine are you going to france??

Well it's rained all night and it's still raining 8O , just like being at home :lol: 
Meeting up with Tubbytuba later today then I think we will head out of the Pyrenees to de rust :lol: 

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Well have had a reasonable nights sleep in bed with two year old grandson- now watching Thomas in bed!
Graham is hopefully still asleep with Jack (4)
It looks like a nice sunny morning so far.
Had a nice day in Southport with them yesterday . The Aire at the pleasure beach looked busy.
Val hope your eye is improved .
Sandra you are certainly enjoying your travels.
Jock hope the weekend went well
And Chritine it's a long drive to France for you !!
Have a good day everyone 
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

MEES said:


> Jock hope the weekend went well


It did thanks Margaret. We've had a great time. 

Good morning to you, and others following.

Margaret, I hope you and Graham get time to rest from your child minding duties. :wink:

Val, I hope all goes well with the procedure on your eye. :thumbright:

Apart from a right old deluge with thunder and lightning on Saturday morning, our weather has been great. 
One MH was struck by the lightning. 8O It has knocked out his central locking, and his engine won't start. He's being recovered tomorrow morning.

We are heading home today.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Good morning, everyone.

At least the sun is shining! I've got a wash on, though problems with the washing machine. I think it's going to have to be a new one!

It's great to be back on the site, though I am being cautious until the oil comes out of my eye. The consultant says it's the surgery that's causing the headaches!

I do hope you all have an enjoyable day. I think it's gardening for us!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Evening all

Mostly offline today. But now a slow connection finally. It's the price to pay for going up in the mountains.

Val I hope the headaches will vanish then after the procedure!

Jock it must have been scary having the lightening strike the MH! I wonder how a MH is compared to a regular car. Not so much a faraday cage I guess.



aldra said:


> Christine are you going to france??


I have been trying to get my mum to select France for her/our MH trip - and it looks like I may have succeeded. She is having a doctors appointment in a couple of weeks and if he says OK I think we're going. 
Margaret - first the Ferry to Denmark then drive south slowly.


----------



## MEES

Ah Christine you are on the West coast....when we visit our son near Stockholm we have an extra ( rather boring) extra says days drive!
Chores all round for me today !
Have a good say all
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Afternoon all
We've had a busy day. Took our daughters horse box to have some work done on it and then to Southport. We bought some shoes and odd bits iand then to Harpers Fish and chip. shop in East Bank street. We go into the cafe and have fish, chips, mushy peas, bread and butter and tea, £6 for cod and £7 for haddock.

No rain and the sun is still shining! Forecast doesn't look too good for tomorrow.

Val


----------



## MEES

Good morning all raining here today at the moment we have the solar panel people coming this morning - I tend to get bored half way through the sales pitch.
The y came before some months ago but the price has now gone down by 4000 so we mat reconsider.
Val you are getting out and Bout does that mean the eye situation is improving?
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Good morning all
Yes. I am up and about now, Margaret, though it's dark glasses all the time when we're out and with a visor in the car. I am also wearing them indoors as well. I also get apain over my eye. The consultant says it's due to the surgery. But it's better than being on my back!!!

I'm also reading more, though I can only use this iPad in short spells.

It's a wet day here, today. Don't think we'll be doing a lot!

Val


----------



## MEES

Good morning all

Childminding again for me. Hannah 8 Isabel 6 and 3 They are very tec savvy I have just been making designer ice creams on the I pad with Eva.
At least they are less fattening than the real thing !!

We had a very cold day in Southport yesterday Val and went on the new playground.

Mum and Dad in North Wales for 3 days 2 nights 

Have a good day all 

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!

A couple of hours on the road and I'll be back home later today. But first I will do some shopping. It's sunny now but I can see the clouds forming out in the sea. Lots of rain coming.

Designer ice cream - the little ones do it in style, *Margaret*! 

Have a good day


----------



## oldtart

Hello all
Margaret - we just got as far as Aldi and Tesco at Kew, on the road into Southport. Yes, it was cold yesterday. Dave wanted a sprinkler for the hose that was on offer and I wanted a bottle of their gin! It beat all the others, Harrods, Fortrum and Mason, so I thought I'd try it.

I've driven today for the first time. The consultant said I could at the last visit. I just went to Rufford and back. I have a good dressmaker there who alters trousers, skirts etc. 

Have a good day, all!

Val


----------



## aldra

Out of the Pyrenees on route to Bordeaux

Lovely aire on the lake and marina atGastes

May stay another day

Cycle and let the hound relax

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hope your having a super time Sandra and the weather holds out for you.

The Sun is shining here and rain is forecast tomorrow so the bedding is washed and hanging out to dry! Dave has gone off to play golf with Ian. Their cat has been staying here while they were on holiday in Scotland. It was lovely having her. she's 17 years old and diabetic so she needs jabs twice a day but no bother at all. 

I'm going to wash up, make a coffee and listen to Desert Island Discs. One of my favourite radio programmes.

Do hope you all have an enjoyable day in this lovely weather. Make the most of it. It's not going to last!

Val


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Clear blue skies and sunshine here  

About time too :lol: 

Have a good day
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good evening all.
It's the end of a very pleasant day-beautiful weather here  
Breakfast in the garden , church with all the kids then a run to Southport with Graham light lunch and a fruitful couple of hours in Marks and Sparks.
Newspapers in the garden and fun with the little ones
Lots of trying on holiday clothes and packing for USA trip next week
Then nice dinner and relax in front of TV
Doesn't get much better :lol: :lol: 
Hope you are all enjoying yourselves
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Where are you off to in the States, Margaret ?

Val


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Finally back home and the first batch of laundry is drying. Unfortunately the trip to France is cancelled after my mum had a bit of a funny spell. Possibly some blood pressure thing. So we decided not to go abroad. But we will take a shorter trip inland. And perhaps I'll go abroad by myself later. We'll see.


Margaret it sounds like you had the perfect day. 

Hi, Val!


----------



## MEES

Oh Christine what a shame you had to cancel your trip. 

Still the Swedish summer is beautiful :lol: 

Val we are doing a weird trip to fit family visits in.

newYork -Las Vegas-Salt lake City-Washington DC-New York.

4 weeks in all :lol: :lol: 

Sandra glad you are getting a drop of sunshine too we loved Gastes and its so great with a dog :lol: 

have a good time everyone
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Christine-that is a shame about your trip. I do hope you will be able to make the trip to Europe in the future.

We have yet to visit Sweden. It is on our list!

Margaret - your trip sounds exciting. We have yet to visit the States. Another country on our list. 

Sandra - glad all is going well. I am putting Gastes our list. 

We certainly have lots of places to visit yet and our friends keep saying we should do a cruise!

Have a good day everyone.

Val


----------



## aldra

Arrived at Dave and Lesley's
(PEnquins)

Lovely couple,

Tired tonight the hound is free as the chickens are in bed  

Not that he's wandering, I think he's tired too  

Catch up tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Val we found cruising a bit of a whistle stop tour,see everything and nothing if you know what I mean. There were people on the boat who absolutely loved it,and who 'collected ' cruises like badges. We found we made very little contact with the places we were visiting

Margaret are you visiting family in America ??

Christine I missed that about your trip, I shall look later as I find sometimes if is roll back I lose everything I've written 8O 

Val how are the eyes doing?, I feel for you as one of my eyes is red and swollen today, I think a piece of grit or something hit it when I was cycling on Sunday. Felt it at the time then forgot about it

Well about to wash the bedding, today is fine not sure if tomorrow will be so best get on

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Washing done dried and away, beds changed, just as well as it's throwing it down today 8O 

Still we have had a few good days of sunshine  

Only real problem is it may well prevent the delivery of concrete for Dave's pool, it has been wet this year

We will see how the day turns out

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning Sandra and all to follow.
Sandra sounds like your weather has been "mied"
On the whole it's bee quite good here though today's forecast is gorgeous cloud and rain.
We are madly packing up for USA on Mon though for some reason I have a very painful back..
Hope it improves before we go!
Motor home going for service while we are away ready for Italy!
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra, Margaret and others


My uncle came on a visit - he'll be staying for a week. And he's already out in the garden working. My mum is so lucky - a brother who asks if he can come and if he can do garden work while he is here.  


Sandra it's going to rain here too. But you are lucky - rain abroad is more exotic and fun than the old rain back home!  

Margaret I'll send you a get better wish for your back. And I love the exitement packing for a holiday. Enjoy!


----------



## oldtart

Good morning all
Yes. The forecast is for rain here as well!

It seems the thing to do when you visit people to do the gardening,Christine. When we visit friends in France Dave has always helped with the garden, they have now moved to a new property so it's all to start over again! Having a bad back, I usually help out with the indoor jobs. In the old property I used to do the ironing looking out over the Pyrenees. 

Margaret. I do hope your back pain improves. Ihope it's not too stressful doing the packing. I must admit, I really don't enjoy packing ,if it's not in the camper. I always have too many 'just in cases'. 

Hope the weather is ok for you and Albert Sandra. Are you still at Dave's 

Have a good day, all. It's housework for me as we have friends coming for a meal tonight!

Val


----------



## aldra

Lovely evening, the sun shone and we had a delicious lentil and tomato soup followed by a pear tart and cream, curtousy of Lesley 

Shadow joined us and escorted Lesley every where she went

He really is working overtime to ensure she changes her mind about German shepherds :lol: 

I think it's working :lol: :lol: 

Tomorrow promises to be a lovely day , Albert is working in the garden on the veg beds, I'm no good as I can't get down to them and my hands are hopeless, they go into cramp if I grip anything

Well that's my excuse :lol: :lol: 

Catch up tomorrow  

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel

Up at stupid o'clock, leaving at 5am to catch the ferry at Harwich, along with our youngest son who is bringing a second engine on another trailer.

Hope to have wifi over the next 19 days so will pop in as and when.

Peter


----------



## MEES

Morning- up at silly o clock on grandkids duty.
Just waiting for Grandad to arise and take them to Nursary then off for last minute shopping for USA .
It's pouring down!
Sandra sounds like you are having a nice time 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning Peter  and Margaret and those to come

Beautiful sunshine here this morning  

Not sure what the day will bring, hopefully the concrete will come tomorrow

Have a great day 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Not much to report today. The highlight was when the washing ladies left and we had a clean home. It's such a luxury! 



aldra said:


> Not sure what the day will bring, hopefully the concrete will come tomorrow


And I thought rain was bad.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

About to prepare a curry for us all later

If the concrete arrives it will be all hands to the pump and my hands are not much use so I'll stick to feeding the workers :lol: :lol: 

Sunny and quite windy today so may bode well for concrete delivery and laying  

Need to start thinking about moving north towards home soon

Have a good day everyone, Margaret enjoy your trip, I hope that back has improved

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Sandra and others


The weather did not read the forecast. So it's raining when we were expecting sunshine. Bad news for my uncle who wanted to mix concrete for the patio he is building. 


Sandra I'm sure they will be very happy for some food. It sounds like heavy work making a pool!


Have a nice day all of you


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone 

Well the concrete arrived and is laid

A bit of a race against time as it was a large area and a hot day

But alls well that ends well

Today off to the market in the local town,then tomorrow we will start the journey towards home

Have a great day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra and others


I'm glad you managed to get the concrete out properly. Are you hurrying back or are you only halfway trough your holiday?


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

*Sandra & Albert*, have a safe journey back north. Are you heading straight home, or taking in some places on the way?

One of the reasons we didn't go away this weekend, was because of the weather they forecast for strong winds and torrential rain. Apart from a 10 minute downpour yesterday morning, the weather has been glorious. :roll:

Apart from water, grub, and some clothes, the MH is ready for the holidays which start on Thursday. I bought a new bike cover, which I am quite pleased with, as it is elasticated around the base. I couldn't find one with a drawstring, which I would have preferred.

It's another glorious start to the day here at PE6.

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Margaret - hope your have a great time in the States.

Sandra- you sound as if you are really enjoying yourself. Dave is very disappointed that Shadow has transferred his affections,but it's worth it if Lesley is changing her mind on German Shepherds.

Christine - how's uncle doing with the gardening?

Peter- how are things doing?

Have a good day, all of you.

Val


----------



## aldra

Morning all 

we have about 10 days to catch the tunnel

Allowing a couple of days fom Dover to home

So we will not be rushing overmuch

Leaving Dave and Lesley's today

A bit warm here for us at the moment yesterday was 30C 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

Since diesel is always cheapest on sundays around here I'll be taking my MH and fill the diesel tank later today. And the MH service point is close by so I'll probably visit there too. Not much else planned.

So not many days left, *Jock*! Are you going anywhere particular or making it up as you go?

My uncle is obviously enjoying himself *Val* as he's working from early morning until late evening. He does not stop until the midges come out in force.

*Sandra* not having to rush is the best way to do it!

Have a nice Sunday all


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted............we have about 10 days to catch the tunnel
> 
> Allowing a couple of days fom Dover to home
> 
> So we will not be rushing overmuch


A wee suanter back up through France. Sounds good to me Sandra. Have a safe journey. 



> Christine600 posted..............So not many days left, Jock! Are you going anywhere particular or making it up as you go?


Unfortunately not abroad for us this year Christine. It'll be Southport, Stratford Upon Avon, and Misterton north of Gainsboro, with 3 x days at home in-between for Rita's work and my hospital appointment.

It's maybe just as well we are staying in the UK, as Rita has been suffering just lately, with an ongoing condition which starts off with muscle spasms in the abdomen area. She sees her consultant on the 30th, the day after our holidays. The last twice she has had these symptoms over a period of time, she has needed major surgery on both occasions. 

*Val*, how's the eye doing? I hope you are not in too much discomfort. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Hi,Jock. I'm pleased to say that I don't have any pain with it now. I'm still using the drops and go back two weeks tomorrow to have the oil removed.

Do hope you are feeling better, Rita. 

Val


----------



## aldra

I also hope you are feeling better Rita

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> oldtart posted............(clipped) and go back two weeks tomorrow to have the oil removed.


Oh dear, that sounds painful Val.............but I do hope it's not. :thumbright:

Thanks to you and Sandra, for you good wishes for Rita. I will pass them on. :thumbright:

Night night.

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.

It's a glorious start to the day,  however, apparently that is to change later on.  

Have a good one, :thumbright:

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning jock and all to come

Glorious morning here although I fear it will be too warm for us later

Will have a walk into the town this morning, we are at Bourg parked on the river Dordogne there is a fantastic communal wash house ,spring fed 
Very tempting on a hot day 

The hound has been in the water which is a bit silty although he seems ok smell wise I expect he will go in again later

Moving later a bit futher to the north

Have a good day
Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Yes. It's already tried to rain this morning.

Jock - the op isn't painful. I have a local anaesetic. It's to remove the oil they put into my eye to try to close the macular hole. They've already tried a gas bubble, but that didn't work.

Hope you all have a good day. Wish we had your weather Sandra!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


A slow day today - started with a long breakfast with eggs and lots of chatter. The weather is perfect for the slow life outside in the garden. And my broadband is slow as always.


Jock, my best wishes to Rita's speedy recovery!

Sandra some tempations you just got to give in to.

Val will that appointment be the end of the procedure?


Have a nice day all


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

Another stunning start to the day. What happenned to all that torrential rain they forecast? 8O 

Have a good one everybody.  

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all from a hot muggy New York we are having a n interesting and tiring time in New York.
Done all the big sights using a hop on off bus.
One more day then off to Vegas.
Rita hope all goes well
Sandra travel safely and Val good luck withe the eye treatment
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Sounds as if you are having a great time, Margaret.

Enjoy yourselves.

I'm rather late today. Hope yours all having a good day.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all!


The day before yesterday I hurt a muscle in my side tripping on the lawn. It wasn't so bad until I went to bed. Impossible to sleep - it hurt no matter how I tried to position myself. So I have been tired and groggy these last days. Got a few hours of sleep sitting in a recliner.


Margaret I' happy to hear you have arrived and are having fun! 

Val I'm just as late on today. :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


I think the gas regulator on my van has gone. So no gas. The fridge is OK since I'm on EHU. So I had to go in and borrow my mums kitchen to get my eggs this morning.  
We are planning to go on a little trip tomorrow so I hope I can find someone who can help. 

Apart from that it's sunny outside and I'm not interested in football so I can just keep the telly off. All the spare time!


----------



## oldtart

Hello Christine and everyone else
Sorry- I didn't get on here yesterday. I got tied up with first of all renewing our ADAC and then trying to get the ADAC Stellplatz card. I think I've found it on Amazon. Anyway, I've ordered it so we'll see what turns up., 

Otherwise, not a lot of news. We went to Southport on Wednesday and found a great cafe/restaurant. It's called Le Boulavard and is down the alley at the side of BHS. Good choice of a Variety of meals and quite reasonable. 

I've been working as a volunteer in our local hospice shop this morning. I do enjoy the people who come. We have a good laugh both with the customers and the other staff. 

Well, I'd better do a bit of tidying up and then I can read my book - a Street Cat called Bob. 

Val


----------



## aldra

Catch you all tomorrow

Wifi is working here


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all, and Happy Fathers Day to all Dads. :thumbright:

*Margaret*, glad to hear that you arrived safely, and appear to be enjoying your time in the sates, albeit tiring.

*Sandra*, how far back up the road, are you and Albert now?

The weather here at Southport has been fantastic. There is a triathlon on here today, and all roads around the marina and lake are closed, but I've not seen any advertising of the event at all. 
We are dining out at lunchtime today, so no big breakfast for me this Sunday.

Have a good one folks.

TTFN,

Jock.

P.S. Still not receiving email notifications to this thread.........or any other for that matter. :x


----------



## oldtart

Morning all 

Thanks for that news about Southport Jock. Ian, son-in-law is planning to run there today, and our friends were going to Matalan which is on the coast road. 

Have a good day all of you. The sun has yet to come out here.

Val


----------



## MEES

Morning all from Las Vegas it's 95 degrees!
We are having a good time in a lovely hotel with super pool . It's a very overwhelming place but has to be seen once!
Not done any gambling but went to a shoe last night which was good but expensive .
Today going in helicopter over Grand Canyou.
Christine my back is bad too!
Missing the kids and prefer motorhome life really.
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all!


I have been sleeping badly after I hurt my side. Sitting in a recliner works best. But this morning I finally fell asleep on the bed and slept until well after noon! 8O So I really should have written Good Morning. 


Margaret I would have loved to visit Las Vegas. Flew over it once and it looked spectacular.

Jock no big breakfast for me either - woke up to a late lunch. But that means we can have our big breakfast later in the week!  

Sandra are you sure the wifi is working? :wink: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all, from a bright and dry Southport. 

*Margaret*, 95 degrees in Las Vegas? 8O 
I don't think I'd be able to cope with those temperatures, without a lot of shade and occasional access to air conditioning. :wink:

We are moving on to Stratford Racecource today, and hoping to take the beautiful weather we've just been experiencing, with us. :lol:

Breakfast, MH ablutions, and a quick top up of fuel at Morrisons, should see us on our way around 09.00 ish.

Getting a dat signal here on Southport front, has been a bit hit and miss at times, so hopefully, I'll manage to get a BT WiFi signal, from the flats adjacent to the racecourse. :wink:

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


A wonderful day. But I had to go in when the girl who moves the lawns came. It must be hard to invent a silent lawn mover since it hasn't been done yet.


Jock have fun on the racecourse. And may the wifi gods be with you!


I'm still home, but I'm starting to feel the MH itch so I won't be for long.


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted...........And may the wifi gods be with you!


Thanks Christine. They are. :wink:

I hope you manage to get out in the MH soon Christine. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.

P.S. Been chatting to LadyJ (Jacquie) here at Stratford, whilst she was out walking her pack of hounds. :wink:


----------



## satco

sunny greetings from Germany 

hope everyone is fine !
I admit , having been absent for long time .
But : it is fantanstic weather , and we`re on the road 
most of our time.

Jan


----------



## JockandRita

satco said:


> sunny greetings from Germany
> 
> hope everyone is fine !
> I admit , having been absent for long time .
> But : it is fantanstic weather , and we`re on the road
> most of our time.
> 
> Jan


Good morning Jan, and all following.

Good to see you again Jan. :thumbright:

We are experiencing some cracking weather here in the UK too, which makes some great motorhoming days away. 

It's Race Day here in Shakespear's birth place, so I might just have a wee punt. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## satco

Jock , we will be on the Uelzen racetrack coming WE ( autocross makes the dirt fly....)  
have fun at Stratford racecourse ( with all those 1 HP`s )


----------



## oldtart

Hi Jan, jock and everyone else.

Lovely day here again. Taking advantage and getting the washing done!

Then I want to use the new ADAC stelplatz guide we've just received and plan where we are going in October/November. 

We'll set off from Ypres and will be seeing friends in Frankfurt and Berlin. We'd like to do the Rhine and Moselle and are heading for Lake Lucerne and then friends near Toulouse. 

We'll probably be away for about two months and really looking forward to it. 

Do have an enjoyable day, everyone.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Hi Jan, Jock, Val and others!


Yesterday I bought a new DuoControl gas regulator. The old one is showing signs of clogging. But the shop selling it could not sell me new gaskets unless I also bought new hoses. I have had this experience before with motorhome dealers. Don't they want to make money? Do they like their customers to be irritated? I don't get it.


Jan - nice to hear from you! I'm glad the old camel is still going strong.

Jock are you financing the holiday this way? 

Val it sounds like a great plan! Two months away - I like it!


----------



## wilros

Hi to everyone,
As a newbie I would just like to take this opportunity to say a big hello to everyone.

Regards.

Wilros :lol:


----------



## aldra

Willis

Join us, it really doesn't have to be early anymore

Just a quickly as this internet keeps going down

Home on Thursday

Hurrah, great time but now I want to go home

Definitely not nomadic

Tomorrow Calais , sausage and frites, well you have to  

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> wilros posted..............Hi to everyone,
> As a newbie I would just like to take this opportunity to say a big hello to everyone.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Wilros :lol:


Hello Wilros,

Welcome to the forums.  How early do you get up in the mornings? As a newbie to Early Birds, you're on first shout tomorrow. :wink:



> Christine posted.............Jock are you financing the holiday this way?


With my luck at gambling Christine, we'd never have enough money to get back home. :lol:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted.........Home on Thursday
> 
> Hurrah, great time but now I want to go home
> 
> Definitely not nomadic
> 
> Tomorrow Calais , sausage and frites, well you have to
> 
> Sandra


Sandra, I must have been typing as you posted. :wink:

Have a safe journey home.

Did you and Albert use your Kampa Rally Air enclosure at all on this trip?

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Welcome Wilros. Don't worry what time you post! Just join in.

Safe journey home Sandra and Albert. At least the weather forecast is good for you. Did you say you were stopping off somewhere on the way back.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Wilros - welcome and glad you stopped by!

I'm not a very Early Bird these days - but it varies.


----------



## aldra

Val

Stopping nowhere now till Calais

The urge to be home is on me :lol: 

This site is lovely and just discovered there is an aire outside 4E a night

It's a small site, didn't need elec as it's cool and cloudy so the aire would have been great

The hound has had his final swim
So excited to be going home

A lovely trip but missing my house,garden and family

Home Thursday 

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Sandra- It's still lovely here!

Are you crossing tomorrow or Thursday. We usually stay overnight at Dunkirk and get the 6am crossing, DFDS to Dover. With stops etc we are back usually around 3pm.

Val


----------



## aldra

Crossing at 10am on Thursday 

On the tunnel, will prob get the 9am crossing and then straight home

I so much want to be home to my house and garden

Had a great time

But there is always a time when I need to be home

Don't know why, but suddenly I just need to go home

Miss the family and all that's familiar

sandra


----------



## oldtart

I know the feeling well, Sandra. 

I'm also sure that your family will be delighted to have you both back home with them.

Val


----------



## MEES

Morning all from Nevada we left Las Vegas today and hired a car for a week.
We are travelling slowly to Salt Lake City today we have been in " the Valley of fire" now in a lovely motel with a pool.
Tomorrow moving to Zion national park.
Sandra we have only been away a week and we r missing the kids and garden- three more to go.
Back still bad put some " ice and fire " on burnt like hell think it's like Fiery Jack" it also stunk!
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Margaret, and all.

Sorry to hear that you are still suffering with your back Margaret.  I hope the "ice and fire" gives you some relief.

*Wilros*, where are you. You were supposed to be on first shout today, but Margaret beat you to it, :lol: (only joking).

It is overcast but warm and dry at Stratford. Sun later though. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all

Sun shining here. 

Sorry about the back Margaret. Do hope the ice and fire works!

Off to the gym this morning. I'm on a ten week course. It's part of Walking Away from Diabetes. A programme for those at risk of developing Type 2 diabetes. I can go as often as I want in the ten weeks. It's at the Edge hill University in Ormskirk. 

Hope you all have a good day.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Morning Margaret, Jock, Val and others


Clouds today. And I have another appointment with my doc. More reports to make re my benefits. 


Margaret I hope your back still let you enjoy your fantastic holiday!

Val I am in the group too. Many type2 in my family. I have removed sugar from my diet to avoid beeing the next one.


----------



## aldra

We are home

Just great  

Samdra


----------



## aldra

morning everyone

I'm on French time this morning! up at 5.30am :lol: 

Margaret, sorry to hear your back is still bad, I always use ibroprophen when I get back pain.sounds like you are having a great time exploring America

Well after today it's time to diet and cut out wine for a few weeks, I've put on half a stone+ 8O 

Sounds like a good plan Val, I'll start swimming again I think

Have a good day everyone, I need to strip the van today, not a job I like

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Sandra, and all.

Glad to see that you and Albert are back home safely Sandra. :thumbright: 
Can I ask please, did you use your inflatable awning (Kampa Air) whilst on holiday. I have seen one here at Stratford, and it looks quite a stable structure compared to other types using poles or rods. The material is thicker too.

Weather wise, we seem to be having cool and grey starts to our days  followed by scorching sunny afternoons.  

Have a good one folks.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Morning, everyone.

Off to the gym again this morning. 

I do think it is doing me some good. 

Got a new cookbook from Amazon yesterday. Jotam Ottolengghi Jerusalem. I think we talked about it, Sandrs. We saw it in Dobbie's and I liked a lot of the recipes. 

Do hope your back is getting better, Margaret.

Have a good day, all.

Val


----------



## aldra

We didn't use it jock

We really bought it for the kids to use, we rarely stay in the same place for more than a couple of days

Although I think we shall plan to do so on our next trip I think we may move to much which can be tiring

it does go up quickly and is very stable when up, Petra and Dan are taking it to France in July! they are staying a week near Paris and a week somewhere else, on campsites with pools for the kids

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!

After the appt with my doc wednesday I jumped in the MH and spent a couple of days on a nice spot with no phone/mifi reception. But now I'm back home.

I'm glad you are back home and happy, *Sandra*. Beeing happy to go and happy to get back home must be one of those win-win situations. 

Well done, *Val* - going to the gym i mean. I had to google that cook book - and got hungry again! :wink:


----------



## oldtart

Christine - we really do like the recipes in it. It was much cheaper through Amazon £15 instead of £27.

The Other new cook book we have and I may have mentioned is Morito by Sam and Sam Clarke. Dave does most of the cooking and he is doing recipes from this one a few times a week.

Val


----------



## aldra

I have the book Val

if you make the Humous don't follow to the letter

He uses a high proportion of tahini , best add and taste until you get the flavour you want, same with the garlic and lemon

I also use some chickpea cooking water to let down the consistency and skip the ice water

He has other books too

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Thanks Sandra. I think our e mails have crossed. I've just repled to Christine's. Dave makes our humous on a regular basis I don't think he's looked at that one yet. I'll certainly pass on your advice,

Val


----------



## oldtart

Hi again, Sandra.

Dave had read the recipe and wondered why the ice water.

He issuing the revile out of the Morito book.

Juice of 1 lemon
400g tin of cooked chickpeas, drained and rinsed
1large garlic clove, crushed to a paste with a teaspoon of salt
5 tablespoons of extra virgin oil
11/2 tablespoons of tahini

Following the recipe he puts it all into a liquidiser with a splash of wTer.

The people who wrote the book have a restaurant in London and they say that at the restaurant they pressure cook the soaked chickpeas with onions with half an onion and dome salt similar to how tinned. Hick peas are made so that is why. They recommend the tinned ones! 

It is the recipe of Noelia who used to help them with their food stall outside Morito 's and was the best they'd ever tasted!

Val


----------



## aldra

In my opinion :lol: 

Tinned chickpeas are ok but nothing like soaking and cooking your own

If I use tinned in an emergency I recook them a while first

I like more garlic and prob more tahina

Don't attempt to make Fallafel with tinned peas, they need to be soaked and raw or they just collapse

I don't add oil until I spread it on a plate then I generously drizzle it with a good olive oil and spread some mashed chickpeas on top

Especially good if the Humous is room temp and the topping is warm

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


I don't think I have ever tasted hummus. I guess I should look up a restaurant. I usually eat anything when I'm offered. And I love trying new tastes.
Not much planned for today, but we are talking about my mum coming with on a MH trip later this summer.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all

Christine-you must try hummus.

Another sunny day is forecast..

We had a super day yesterday. Nic was competing in a dressage competition and gained a first and a second. She was particularly pleased with the first as she gained her highest score with this new,young horse.

We are off to the gym again. Have to try to get two sessions in this week. I have the operation on my eye tomorrow, we are looking after the diabetic cat,giving it injections on Wednesday and we are off to Devizes on Thursday till Sunday, staying at the C and CC site. We are going to a 75th. Birthday lunch on the Saturday.

Have a good day all. Make the most of this wonderful weather!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Hi Val and others

Best of luck with your eye tomorrow!

My niece has a horse but she hasn't been in any competitions yet. She's twelve and have been riding for a few years.


----------



## aldra

Hi Christine and Val 

Completely shattered but the gardens are done

Why is there so much stuff in the van???, it's taking forever to empty 8O 

Then everything needs to be washed and put away

We are storing it as the kids are using the van and it's better just to give it empty and they can choose there own stuff. Just leaving the cutlery and crockery and the sheets and pillows

Then it needs a good clean

Val, fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow with the eye op

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Thanks Christine and Sandra.

If I can I'll post tomorrow and let you know how I get on.

Val


----------



## MEES

Good luck Val we are now near Salt Lake City


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

Woke up with cramp, hobbled around with an ice pack for a while , but for now it's gone

Slowly winning the battle of the house,garden and van

Need to start bringing in the house plants from the greenhouse to see how they have fared, hopefully well as they are large hanging plants

May go back to bed although cramp always leaves me nervous of it starting again, calf and feet I can cope with but thigh cramp is bad

Have a good day everyone, just need a few more days of dry weather, and a new BBQ as hours has finally given up the ghost :lol: :lol: 

Mind you it was years old, fell apart as I was cleaning it ,so cooking on the Cadac at the moment.

Had some deep fried sprats yesterday, I'd forgotten just how good they are, mind you I removed all the heads first :lol: :lol: But I think that's overkill !!!
Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Morning all

Quick hello before I set off. Just having breakfast!

They say to have breakfast before I go. Have to be there for 8am but may have to wait a few hours!!!

I've got my kindle.

Sandra - I'm not used to posting at this time in the morning and I've managed to put you on my ignore list!!! You're the last person I'd want to ignore!

Please can someone tell me how to unignore????

Hopefully there will be a reply when I get back.

Hope you all have a good day and you enjoy Salt Lake City Margaret.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Margaret, Sandra, Val and others


It's a lovely day and we are planning a BBQ later with some of my mothers friends. I have made my cauliflower salad which is just potato salad with no potatoes. 8O 


Margaret it must be lots to see! 

Sandra I know that feeling - I'm getting cramps at night too.

Val perhaps another click on ignore will unignore Sandra again? I'm too scared to try.


----------



## oldtart

Hi. Just a quick note as can't see very well.

No sight in eye for a week. Can't wash hair for a week!! Can't lift anything heavy Including my handbag. Dave had to carry it back!!!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Still it must be a relief to have done the surgery, Val.

Sounds like a week of audio books, music and 24h room service.


----------



## aldra

Val

Go to discussion Top of page click

Then click on forum add ons

Then ignored users and unignore them :lol: :lol: 

Sometimes it's best to ignore me   :lol: 

did Dave have his hand on his hip carrying the handbag?????

Fingers still crossed for a good outcome val! glad the ops over

It's that moment of panic Christine when you realise the cramp is not part of the dream but is really bad cramp in reality

Catch you all tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> It's that moment of panic Christine when you realise the cramp is not part of the dream but is really bad cramp in reality


Or where you are about to fall asleep and you feel a slight something in your foot. And know that even if you fall asleep it probably won't be for long. :roll:


----------



## aldra

Feet I can cope with

Calves I can manage

Inner thigh is so so bad

You are crying with the pain

I use ice packs

Sparrow in the kitchen

Now flown into the house

Doors open, windows open

Hope he finds his way out soon

Sandra


----------



## aldra

He's out :lol:  

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.

Home now, but will be away at the weekend again. :thumbright:



> oldtart posted.............Hi. Just a quick note as can't see very well.
> 
> No sight in eye for a week. Can't wash hair for a week!! Can't lift anything heavy Including my handbag. Dave had to carry it back!!!
> 
> Val


Val, I hope you have a speedy recovery, and that your Dave is spoiling you. Take care. 

It's looking like another fine sunny day ahead. I think I'll be blitzing the interior of the MH, as well as packaging a couple of things to send back to suppliers, due to either faults or wrong items. :roll:

Have a good one. 

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Morning all just watching England play their last game in Salt Lake City.
Val just enjoy being waited on.
Sandra I always have a hot bath before bed ( sometimes with a glass of wine) I find that helps and miss it in the van 
Jock get your jobs done then enjoy the weekend hold the weather holds.
Margaret


----------



## aldra

It might be the glass of wine mees 

Me it's a bottle

Unless I'm not drinking

Then it's nothing
Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Just about straight, just the windows to clean inthe van.

All carpets pressure hosed and dried as the weather has been kind

The outside is filthy but that's not my dept

Off to the market today to get some elastic for the quilted mattress protectors, why is it the original elastication is so poor in these things.??

We finally made window shades from a roll of quilted foil that we've carried for a couple of years 8O, the sun promptly vanished so we haven't been able to test them :lol: :lol: 
I need to make a bag to store them for the rare occasions when we have hot sunshine 
I guess the kids will need them as they are away in August

Have a good day every one  
Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Have a good day all.

I have difficulty reading so won't write much as I can't check it. The iPad foes throw up some peculiar words and spellings.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.

It's a bit cooler than of recent, so a decent night's sleep was had (at home).

Val, re your eye, I hope you are not in too much discomfort.  

After a routine Audioligy appointment, we are heading north, close to Haxey Quays for the weekend.  

Have a good one.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning Jock and those to come

Hope you both have a good weekend trip Jock  

Val ,how are the eyes doing????

When are you due back Margaret???

Off to the dentist soon, it's Manchester so need to leave early because of traffic

Tomorrow an appointment with the consultant surgeon although I think Albert is going to choose treatment by radiation at Christies 

Back the long haul of hospital appointments , still at least he is being well monitored

Will need to take out a bank loan tomorrow, all the Gkids will want their Friday spends backdated for all the weeks we were away!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Have a good day everyone  

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Evening all!

Monday I jumped in the MH and just had to go away - ended up at a remote spot by the sea. No wifi. No phone. Not even text messages. But lots of sun. Windy days but calm evenings so the midges had a party outside. :roll: 

Margaret are you still using $$$?

Val I could read what you wrote. So the eyes must work at least a little bit. 

Jock have a fun weekend in the MH!

Sandra I hope the dentist appt went better this time. Quilted sun visors for the MH windows? Sounds great! 


PS! I might get to take my mum on a MH trip to Europe after all. I think in a few days she will come around. :wink:


----------



## MEES

Hi all we are still in Utah with family going to Temple Square in Salt Lake City this afternoon..
Good luck Sandreat dentist and Albert at hospital 
Hope you get away Christine and happy weekend all.xxx


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Grey clouds today. Perfect for doing some work around the house. My nephew might come visiting and we need to get the guest room ready.


Margaret isn't that where they got this great choir? Sounds great either way.


Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Late because I'm running around trying to prepare for the meal before the hospital appointment

Not that I'm doing much, buying pizzas for everyone , just preparing extra toppings and Humous, bread in baking, strawberries hulled and dusted with a little sugar 

Julie is coming early to make the salad then that's it

Hopefully the appointment will be on time but who knows these days 8O 

Tomorrow a BBQ at my eldest sons

Have a great weekend

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hope all went well for you and Albert with your appointments, Sandra, and you. Have an enjoyable Friday meal with your family.

How was Salt Lake City Margaret?

Have a good weekend Jock.

Christine. Has your nephew visited?

Still can't see with my eye and wearing tinted glasses except when reading or writing when I am wearing reading specs. But can't do that for long. I go back on Monday for a check-up.

Hope you all have a good weekend whatever you are doing.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

> oldtart posted.........
> Have a good weekend Jock.


Thanks val. 

Morning all, from a damp location close to Haxey Quays.

*Sandra*, yesterday's lunch menu sounded appetising. :wink: 
How did Albert's hospital appointment go?

This afternoon sees us visiting a Micro Brewery Pub, half way round a three mile walk. :thumbright:

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

The trip to France is back on! A month later than originally planned but that only mean that their wine has had a chance to mature a little more. 

I hope all went well for you and Albert yesterday, *Sandra*! And I must agree with *Jock* - the lunch menu sounds delicious.

*Val* I'm glad you can read and write a little. Sounds like things are moving in the right direction. My nephew isn't here yet. But he might be here soon - if he come at all.

*Jock* that sounds like a nice walk!


----------



## aldra

Sounds good Jock the pub I mean  

The appointment went ok, the surgeon was very nice and obviously felt surgery was the best option

Next week we see the oncologist re radiation

A few things for thought,if radiation doesn't work then surgery is no longer an option 

It can be up to two years before one knows if the radiation has cleared the cancer

We will wait and see what the oncologist offers 

I suppose there is the feeling that radiation can damage healthy tissue

Glad you may still be able to go to France Christine, what route will you take??

Hope all is well on Monday Margaret

Very wet here today, haven't checked the forecast for all day but wondering if Stevens BBQ will have to be indoors. Were taking the steaks.

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Glad you may still be able to go to France Christine, what route will you take??


Ferry down to Denmark. And with a return ticket. Nothing else planned.   But I think my mum would want to visit Versailles.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Not so early today, the hound finally succeeded in getting me up to give him his breakfast/dinner :lol: 

We had a lovely evening at our sons

Albert has cleaned all the greenhouse and planted his tomatoes etc, bought them as plants this year, just the salads to sow now  

Going to pop out to buy a BBQ later, lovely sunshine here today

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Morning all from sunny Virginia now a sons new home - think Southfork.
Our guest suite in the basement is bigger than our whole home!

Christine a word of warning re Versailles our American family visited a few weeks ago it was so crowded inside they couldn't see anything but the gardens were vast and pleasant.

Sandra hope you are coping with your Dilemma

Have a good weekend all

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

Saturday I couln't wait any longer and jumped in the van and went. Ended up outside my brothers place. Have had a lovely and busy couple of days. Heading back home today. 


Sandra did you get a gas or charcoal BBQ? I think gas is easier but some love the smoked taste.

Margaret so it's true that everything is bigger in America?  Thanks for the warning about Versailles. I'll mention this to my mum.


----------



## MEES

Good morning alits the middle of the night here but I'm " hot and bothered"
Think body clock is confused and too much eating and drinking!
Have a good day all 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Christine we got a gas one, it was on offer We don't really do that much BBQ ing at home, more a bit of outdoor cooking so I wasn't prepared to pay hundreds of £s 

the lovely lad on BBQ showed us one with 25 years guarantee, we haven't got that long left I told him :lol: :lol: 

Margaret hope you sort out a better nights sleep tonight  

Just off now for a swim, juice fasting for a while to prepare for A s treatment whether surgery or radiation

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Evening all!


Finally back home after a nice weekened trip. But the traffic was heavy - must be the tourist season. Still it flowed without any long stops.
And while I were away my newphew has come. He sits in a corner hunched over his tablet. :roll:


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.

It's looking like another fine day ahead. 

Margaret, you'll be glad to get back home..............for a rest. :wink:



Christine600 said:


> He sits in a corner hunched over his tablet. :roll:


It's not just my daughter then Christine. That does infuriate me when she does that with her smart phone. That's one of the reasons I don't normally carry a mobile phone, ie, it's a distraction. 

We too use a gas BBQ, >>Like this one<<, but I did have to add extra Lava Rock to it.

We still get the smokey flavour to our meat and Halloumi, due to the fats dripping on to the hot rocks. There's only ever the two of us, so we only need a small one. Rita keeps cooked meats warm in the oven, whilst I finish off the Halloumi and Nan Bread. 

Judging by the weather forecast this weekend, we'll be using it whilst viewing the aerial displays at the RAF Waddington Air Show. 
:thumbright:

Have a good one. 

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning all 

Just back from a morning swim, was easier today, yesterday was hard work as I think my coordination was asleep :lol: 

Soon get back into the rhythm 

Cleaning day today, lovely sunshine here again today

Aldi look to have some nice Lily's coming in on Thursday so I might be tempted towards the red ones

Have a good day all of you

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Had my checkup yesterday after the op last week. 

My eye seems to be ok though they won't know if it's been successful till I have a scan on 29th. July. 

Like you , Sandra, it's housework today and we are taking the motor caravan for its habitation check, MOT and a full service

We've booked the ferry for our trip to Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and France. We leave on the 21st. September and return on the 23rd. November.

Have a good day all.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!


Trying to settle on a departure date today so that we can get the ferry tickets sorted. With the newish Superspeed it takes two hours over to Denmark. Haven't tried that one before so it will be fun!


Jock it seems all my nephews and niece love their gadgets. And I must admit I would have loved mine to if they had existed back then. But like someone said - "your motorhome, auntie, is the largest gadget of all" - and I do love my gadget. 

Sandra we are thinking about flowers too. Debating if we need balcony flowers on the first floor. It really is second floor since we have a tall house with a basement. So we wonder if anyone will see them.

Val I'm glad to hear your eye is OK. But I would have become very impatient waiting so long for the final results!


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Now that the ferry is booked it looks like the trip to Europe is happening.  It looks like rain today but I do not mind if all the clouds empty out before our holiday.  
But now - breakfast!


Have a nice day all


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone 

Christine no one can see our flowers unless they actually enter the garden, we are completely screened by high hedges and gates

But I can see them :lol: 

Margaret good news so far

Unfortunately we can't really book ahead as Albert will be having treatment hopefully July or August so we will need to wait 
Thinking about a late winter holiday but we shall see

Christine how much is the ferry, we might try a trip to Norway one day, where are you crossing from to?

Have a good day everyone, trying to work up the enthusiasm for a swim but I don't think it will happen

Have a good day everyone

Sandra :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Christine how much is the ferry, we might try a trip to Norway one day, where are you crossing from to?


Kristiandsand - Hirtshals on the Superspeed ferry. 2 hours across compared to the usual 10 hours. NOK 3700 for my large MH and two passengers roundtrip.


----------



## JockandRita

Afternoon everyone.



Christine600 said:


> Kristiandsand - Hirtshals on the Superspeed ferry. 2 hours across compared to the usual 10 hours. NOK 3700 for my large MH and two passengers roundtrip.


.

At £0.94p to the Krona Christine, that's £3,478.00p 8O Have I got that right?

Our MH is my favourite gadget too. :wink:

Although heading for the Waddington Air Show this weekend, if Rita doesn't respond to medication over the next 24 hrs, we won't be going anywhere.

*Sandra*, maybe a winter trip to the sun for you and Albert, might just be the ticket, (and feel good tonic) after his treatment. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

JockandRita said:


> At £0.94p to the Krona Christine, that's £3,478.00p 8O Have I got that right?


No!

More like £347.80


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted.............No!
> 
> More like £347.80





> Christine600 posted............NOK 3700 for my large MH and two passengers roundtrip.


 :wink:

Jock.


----------



## MEES

*,*

Good morning everyone Jock you are right we will need a rest when we get back!
Yesterday we did. Tour of the White House and the a Space and Scipence museum.
Today we drove in to the Blue hill is Virginea and were only saved from "tubing" down the Shanandoah river by a violent thunderstorm. Just come back from th ' country Club' where we had a. Excellent dinner on our very best behaviour!
Baltimore and theOrials' baseball tomorrow.
Take card all 
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: ,*

Morning Margaret, and all.



MEES said:


> Good morning everyone Jock you are right we will need a rest when we get back!
> Yesterday we did. Tour of the White House and the a Space and Scipence museum.
> Today we drove in to the Blue hill is Virginea and were only saved from "tubing" down the Shanandoah river by a violent thunderstorm. Just come back from th ' country Club' where we had a. Excellent dinner on our very best behaviour!
> Baltimore and theOrials' baseball tomorrow.
> Take card all
> Margaret


Wow Margaret, you are definitely "having a ball". :lol:

That tubing event sounds like something I'd enjoy. :wink:

Re the Blue Mountain, Here's a funny wee clip :wink: 
I've always thought it funny. :lol:

Taking Rita to the Doc's at 08.00, then taking things from there.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning Margaret, Jock and others


Today I'll look into getting the new gas regulator fitted on my van. I hope we can get it done before we go on holiday - but if not I'm taking it with us.


Margaret you must have made so many memories in such a short time. Sounds perfect to me.

Jock best of luck with your wife's appointment! And for the video. I remember both Laurel & Hardy and Harold Lloyd from my childhood TV. I loved those!


----------



## MEES

Thanks for the clip Jupck it was very funny !
Hope all goes well for Rita at the docs  
Christine when are you offski?
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

MEES said:


> Christine when are you offski?


In little over a week.


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all, from a sunny RAF Waddington.

Our pitch neighbours are SidT (Sid & Shirley) from FACTS, and Freelanderuk, (Chris & Christine) from FUN. :thumbright: 

Christine, and Margaret, thank you for you good wishes re Rita. She is more comfortable and relaxed out in the MH, than she would have been at home, ie, always something needing doing at home. Monday morning sees her at an emergency consultant's appointment, so hopefully more will be known then.

Off into Lincoln on the bus today, as the Air Show (the last here apparently) starts tomorrow.

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

jock give Rita my best wishes for a speedy recovery and enjoy the show

Our van has gone with youngest son to Yorkshire ,guess why???? :lol: 
I think then later he is off to France with his mates in a white van to see the finish 

Rugs all changed so it's officially summer


Well Friday again and making a chicken lasagne, looks like it should be good. Alberts made the pasta dough, that way we can roll it very thin. I don't like thick pasta sheets

Better get going Alberts gone off on a bike ride, weather looking a bit iffy
Christine not long now
Sounds like you are having a fantastic time Margaret

Have a good day

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

Didn't sleep much last night. But got a couple of hours now before lunch. Still quite sleepy. 


Have a great day all!


----------



## MEES

Christine hope you enjoy your trip- remember half as much stuff and twice as much money!
Just returned from the 4th of July parade.
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone.

I've missed out on here as I haven't had any notifications!

Do hope Rita is ok Jock.

You will certainly need a rest when you return Margaret

Sandra- the lasagne sounds really interesting made with chicken. We make it with a mixture of beef and pork mince but don't make our own lasagne. Is it difficult?

Christine - do hope you enjoy your trip.

Hope you all have a good night's sleep!!! I'll try to get on here a little earlier in the morning.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
I'm the last and the first!

Not a lot of news since last night!

The forecast is better today, so I'll get the washing done! 

Nic has a dressage lesson at 11am so we'll probably go and watch her??I must change the photo as she now has a 5year old grey Andulacian horse - Aureo. 

Have a good day all.

Val


----------



## aldra

Morning all
Val it's not difficult just finely milled flour and eggs, 
We have a pasta roller but I guess it could be rolled by hand

We are off today to watch the lion king in Liverpool courtesy of the kids
They were to drive us there and collect us but we have decided to drive ourselves. Leaving early, eating out prior to the matinee then home

Hope it stays fine for the cyclists today

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Val


Lot's of weather - wind, rain and heat. And me who planned a boat trip for tomorrow. :? Might want to drive instead... to bring my nephew to visit my brother and niece. I think her horse is an american paint? Or something similar.

Edit: Did not see you there, Sandra - Good Morning to you too.


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.

Yesterday's start to the Air Show was damp and drizzly, but soon cleared up before lunchtime. Today's weather forecast is looking promising from early on. 
Some major players in the Waddington display program are missing again this year, including The Thunderbirds, and the Patrouille de France.  
There are gaps between displays, where there is not a lot happening. Even the Vulcan did a shorter display than usual.  The Red Arrows upped the pace though with a 27 minute display. We get to see it all again today, but more than likely for the last time ever, here at RAF Waddington. 

*Val*, yes, Rita is feeling much better thanks. She is on ice cream, jelly, and soft drinks, etc. :wink: She'll be seeing her consultant at an emergency appointment tomorrow morning, so we'll go straight from here.

*Christine*, I hope your weather today, is more than suitable for the boat trip. :thumbright:

*Sandra*, I hope you and Albert had an enjoyable theatre supper, before viewing The Lion King. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Jock we parked the car walked through the shopping centre and were assailed by the smell of fish and chips, so that's what we had, fish chips peas and tea ...£12 for two and very good it was too :lol: 

The show was great, the scenery and props brilliant, the sound was a bit difficult but often is in big theatres and I think were are becoming deaf to varies tones as we age, too loud is as difficult as too quiet 

Hope the consultant can sort Rita's problem jock! and quickly, sounds like you've enjoyed the air show

Well the weather looks kind so I think we will take the opportunity to clip the ivy, remove the virginia creeper that has got a bit too high and clip the ivy around the end gable whilst the van is away

Have a good day

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock, Sandra and others

It's raining but the boat trip is on. It will be an all day event. And I'm sure I'll miss my MH. But my nephew is really exited. He might even look up from his tablet a few times. :lol:

Best of luck to Rita, *Jock*. I've never been to an air show. Perhaps I should since my dad got half way trough pilot training in the air force? Transport planes - not fighters.

*Sandra* I think a good fish and chips is very enjoyable too.


----------



## MEES

Sandra we are longing for fish and chips!
Christine hope the trip went well.

Good luck to Rita for tomorrow.
Jan hope to see you on our return

Just spent our last day in NY cycling round Central Park.
Now absolutely shattered.

Bit of shopping for gifts then home leaving tomorrow evening

Have a good day all 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Off to Christies this morning for a routine checkup by the skin surgeon, Victoria 

Up and down all night with the hound who had an upset stomach and needed to go out 8O ,5 times

Managed to get the Ivy's clipped and the drive pressure hosed whilst the van was gone, now doing the lawn

Left the V creeper until the leaves fall in winter, it's so pretty and we only want to trim it near the gutter

Well other than the hospital nothing else planned for today

Hoping that the consultant can sort out Rita's problem Jock 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

Yesterdays trip went well - but took anhour longer than scheduled when the boat got engine trouble. Still we had time to go on Fløibanen and look at my nieces horse. None of us wanted to when she offered us a ride. :?

Margaret well done - isn't the park huge? What a great trip you are having!

Sandra we're moving the lawn today and other preparations for going away. Expecting a jungle when we get back!


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all where is everybody???

Jock, hope Rita's appointment went well

Christine we came back to a jungle, a rather lovely one but we missed the wisteria and the clematis and the first flush of the climbing roses
Still it's all straight now bought some rather nice chrysanthemum yesterday so putting those in to see how the do

Miracle on the calla Lilly front it's grown again, first time it's every happen, waiting for buds to develop, they were all over France growing wild

What time will you get home Margaret???

Well off to the shops for an hour or so and another day comes to a close :lol:  

Catch you all tomorrow

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternooon, Sandra and others


It's too hot to use the computer. 30C and the computer fan make a hot wind when I use it. Why can't the boffins invent a colder computer? 


My dad has a beautiful wisteria. And we have been enjoying the roses. And the strawberries. And when we get back it won't be long until we can taste the first plums.


----------



## aldra

To much wine :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted..........
> To much wine :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sandra


   

Too much beer. :lol: :lol:



> aldra posted......Jock, hope Rita's appointment went well


Thanks Sandra. Unfortunately, the Barium Meal was inconclusive. We are sure however, that the next proceduere will be "fully" conclusive, (it has been before). 
There's nothing more we can do now until the results of that are known, next week hopefully.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Fingers crossed here Jock

Once you know you can deal with it, all my love to Rita 

I'm sober now :lol: 

I like wine with a maximum of 11%

10.5 even better, it must be to do with French van ordinar 8O :lol: :lol: 

Or maybe I just like the idea of being able to drink lots of it :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

I wish I visited here earlier this evening. Now I want a glass of wine. But it's getting late.


----------



## aldra

Much to late Christine to be drinking wine

Sometimes I wonder just who I'm mixing with :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
What a great idea. I think we'll just open a bottle of wine, Sandra. 

Right. Just opened a French White, Muscat which we brought back last year and it's 12.5%. To be honest, I don't usually look at the%. I think I'll get this written before I drink any more! Dave says it's quite sweet for him but I like it.

It's schnitzels for tea tonight. Nic and Ian are with us and it's their favourite! The pudding is very easy. Crumble 6 meringue nests into a carton of whipped double cream. Stir in a couple of tablespoons of sweet sherry (to taste), put into a loaf tin and put into the freezer. Serve with stewed forest fruits or whatever you fancy. 

Jock - I do hope the news is good about Rita. 

Margaret - fish and chips from Croston??they're our favourite. We like to go and sit outside to eat them.

Christine - yes. It was a bit late for a wine,more a whisky nightcap!

My wine calls!

Enjoy the rest of the evening!!!!

Val


----------



## aldra

Aldra


----------



## oldtart

Hi Sandra
Am I right 12.5% is rather strong?NiC and I have finished it. Ian doesn't drink alcohol and it was a big sweet for Dave and I think it is quite strong . I shall look at the % in future!!!

Val


----------



## aldra

I/2 a bottle doesn't count Val

It's when you are forced to finish a full bottle

Albert won't drink white

I won't drink red

I knew there was a reason I married him  :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## oldtart

Nic and Dave are on the second bottle. again one we brought back from Spain, this time. Again 12.5%. I'm still on the first one. 

When you come to see us, Albert and Dave can drink the red and we'll drink the white!!! 

Val


----------



## Christine600

All this wine talk - and I've been busy all day. Tomorrow we are leaving for France. I hope I they have wine there.


----------



## aldra

Just a little Christine 

Looking forward to hearing about your trip

When you are sober that is :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted........... I hope I they have wine there.


In huge abundances apparently Christine. :lol: 
Be sure to have a great time, and hopefully the weather will be in your favour.

Safe travels, :thumbright:

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good evening every one its back to the madness here!
The garden has gone mad while we were away so graham has been working hard trying to restore order!
I dont know whether to sort out the washing,do some weeding, harvest the broad beans and spuds, visit my mum clean the house or what........
The sleep cycle is a bit odd too!
Jock how is Rita today ?
Sandra, Val and Christine Im shocked!
Christine enjoy France.
Val do you know that the man who used to have Croston chippie now works at Tarleton chippie.
Why not pick some up when u come to chat about the US we have brought some info for u.
Have a good day tomorrow Margaret.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Just a few hours until we leave. My mum has a little touch of cold feet again but she will be OK once we get started.  The weather is fantastic so there is no reason to hurry southwards.


Margaret I'm glad you are safely back home. Your trip to America did sound wonderful from the feedback you gave us. We expect our garden to go mad when we are away too. A small price to pay for a great holiday. 



Have a nice day, all


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all 

Had to get away a7.00am today to get to a hospital appointment, the traffic was light so we were an hour early, if we had left later we would prob/ have been late

Busy since with the Friday meal although I would have preferred an hour in bed

Margaret our gardens looked like the day of the triffids :lol: :lol: ,everything doing too well. Now has been brought to order  

Christine, the adventure soon begins  , I think your mum will love it

Jock how's Rita doing???

Catch you all tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 



> MEES posted.......Jock how is Rita today ?





> aldra posted.........Jock how's Rita doing???


Margaret, and Sandra, thank you for asking. I wasn't online enough yesterday to pick up posts. Rita appears to be coping well with any pains/niggles/discomfort, but of course her diet is very limited. Eating as normal would have her in absolute agony. The Barium Meal was inconclusive, so hopefully Tuesday's Colonoscopy will be more fruitful, as to what is going on, and exactly where. Rita's money is on inflammation/infection at the point of the previous resection.
Until then, there's not a lot we can do.

We are in Bedfordshire this weekend, and although forecast to be bright and sunny, it is very grey and overcast right now. It is better that Rita is away in the MH, as she will relax properly, whereas if she was at home, she'd always be doing something.

Glad you got back home safely . *Margaret*

*Sandra*, how did the hospital visit go yesterday?

*Christine*, have you and Mum hit the road yet, towards the land of wine and garlic? :wink:

Have a good one. 

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning jock and those to come

Yesterday we met with the radiologist to discuss treating his prostate cancer via radiation 

So now he has to decide between surgery or radiation, I think he is more towards surgery, the hormone treatment and 20 sessions of radiotherapy seems very invasive I know surgery is but it doesn't leave behind a residue of chemicals

Thinking of Rita, hope she gets it sorted soon ,gasrtric pain is no joke. Enjoy your weekend away 

I've got my grand daughter nattering away this morning, she is a little ray of sunshine 8O :lol: I'm so not a morning person I need silence for the first hour of the day :lol: :lol: 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock, Sandra and others


Yes we have started our journey to France. Spent the night outside a MH dealer in Stavanger. Wanted to stay on a beach we know of but they had erected new signs forbidding MHs to stay over night. So we went to our backup location. Today it's slowly down the coast for a couple of hours then stop for the night.



Jock it sounds like you should be able to deduct the MH cost from your taxes as a medical expense.  


Sandra it must be a tough decision to make. When I had my surgery it was the only option so I did not have to think. I'm not a morning person either so I can relate. Fortunately my nephew who recently visited were happy playing on his tablet computer in the morning.


----------



## aldra

Bon voyage Christine   

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted........Bon voyage Christine


Yes, same here too Christine. :thumbright:

Morning all, from a very wet Bedfordshire. 

*Sandra*, it's a hard one for Albert to decide upon, but I think I'd be in favour of surgery if it was me. Good luck to him. :thumbright:

Our weather is going from one extreme to the other. Yesterday was blazing hot and muggy, but last night the weather was lovely to be sat out in. Torrential rain through the night, has freshened things up a bit.

Home today, ready for work tomorrow. 

Have a good one.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning jock

Weather same here unpleasantly humid yesterday, rain and wind cleared it last night and early morning and now sunshine again  

Mike is picking up the car today for Mot and Service, and will adjust the hand break on the van

Other than that nothing planned

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Merci, Madame & Monsieur!

Waiting for the ferry. Finally a place with working mifi.


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone

Sandra- a difficult decision for Albert. We do hope it will be successful.

Jock - will be thinking about Rita.

Christine- you will probably have crossed by the time you get this. Hope it was a calm crossing.

Dave played golf this morning with Ian and then they went to the American golf place near the Trafford Centre to replace a club Ian had broken last week.

This afternoon we have, or rather Dave has done the shopping at Aldi's for the trip to the Open Golf this week. Dave, Ian and Ians brother - in law Andrew go off every year in the camper. They are staying at Cheshire Oaks this year and then they go off in Ians car and leave it on Andrew's uncle's drive near the golf course. Dave does the packed lunches and evening meal. Ian and Andrew do the clearing up afterwards. It's my job to find the campsite each year! They've been doing it since 2003. 

Margaret-I've been talking fish and chips with my friend who used to live in Croston. She thinks the previous owner went as chef to Tarleton fish and chip shopand it's a Chinese couple who now have it. They certainly do goog fish and chips. We will get organised to come and see you when Dave gets back.

Hope you all enjoy the rest of the day. At least the sun has come out!

Val


----------



## MEES

Good morning all
Christine hope it's all going well and your mum is enjoying France  

Sandra sounds like Albert is making the right choice to me. 

Rude awakening this morning daughters Dalmation ill and needed G to rush her to vet.

Now awaiting xray 8O 

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning all  

Margaret I do hope your daughters dog is Ok

We are hoping it's the right choice that Alberts making

Off to the GP for appointment now this time for me

Nothing much planned ,take the hound for his booster

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

She is having overnight at the vets they are a bit vague at the moment thinking stomach upset - on iv fluids and antibiotics bill so far £300+ ( which the do not have )
Hing insurajce will pay up :-(
Hope all goes well at docs.
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Evening all!

Plugged my old free Fogg sim card into the wifi - and it works!  So I'm online abroad for free. We are staying at a harbour somewhat outside Fredrikshavn in Denmark. Lovely weather. So not in France yet but we enjoyed some red wine from Cotes du Rohne. My mum is very happy so far. The ferry crossing went well. And so quick compared to the old ferries!

Val it's a nice trade - you find a nice campsite and get the house for your self for a few days. :lol:

Margaret I hope the dalmatian is better - those bills grow fast! :?



aldra said:


> Nothing much planned


The best plan there is!


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

Christine sounding good so far  

Margaret, the insurance should pay, ours pays for any new condition up to the limit ,then starts again the following year

Shadow had something similar, they never really found out what it was but it cost about 1,400 by the time they finished and we nearly lost him again
I still wonder if it was poison although apart from drinking from puddles he never picks anything up when were out

The trouble is the fact we all insure them pushes up the price, yesterday over £40 for his booster cos the charge for consultation on top

Off to the dentist today, such an exciting life :lol: 

Have a good day

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Afternoon all.

I am sat in a shady spot waiting for the phone to ring, asking me to collect Rita from her "oscopy" procedure at the hospital. Hopefully it will have shown up the problem this time, whereupon the Barium Meal didn't. We won't be messed about this time round, unlike they did nearly 14 years ago.  
Rita knows her own body, and all the symptoms are the same as before, ie, classic symptoms of the condition, but no one at the hospital appears to want to listen. Her own doctor agrees with Rita's diagnosis.

Margaret, sorry to hear that your daughter's dog was poorly. Despite the costs and subsequent insurance claim, I do hope the poor dog is recovering now. :thumbright:

Christine, where are you and Mum now? Catching some UVs hopefully
:wink: 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Well she seems much better ( as she should for £ 340 )
Not sure if insurance will pay up as it is within 12 months from the silicone cake case episode ( 1000+)

Jock hope Rita gets some proper answers.

Sandra hope the dentist app went well

Beautiful day here today been titivating baskets and pots.

Also had my feet done - bliss

Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

> MEES posted.....Jock hope Rita gets some proper answers.


Thanks Margaret.

Images and report of findings confirms Rita's suspicions and self diagnosis. Consultant's appointment made for Monday morning, but in the meantime, a dietician will be in touch tomorrow, to advise what Rita can eat under the circumstances, ie, for strength and nutrition purposes, without causing a stricture and agonising pains.

Glad to hear that the dog is much better. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

It's a smashing start to the day here at PE6.  

Last day of work for both Rita and I this week, and as she is feeling a bit more herself, we'll be popping over to Camper UK's Summer Open Weekend at Swinthorpe, Lincoln.

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Lovely bright morning here but rain to come .
A pottering day in garden and housed and may make a start on interior or van prep for Italy 
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

Glad to hear Rita's feeling better jock  have a good weekend

We have an appointment with the urologist today so I expect he will get things in motion once he has our decision

Pleased to hear the dog is home Margaret. They should pay Margaret unless she has a continuation of the same illness and even then isn't it up to the amount insured for?? in shadows case it's 2,500 a year with a £60 excess

Weather here looking like rain although I think the morning is supposed to be dry Could do with dead heading around the pots of geraniums, they are all flowering well in the sunshine and warmth  

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Morning all beautiful here in lancs gardening calls?
Van booked for service and hopefully minor jobs including degassing air on on Tue  
Have a good day all x


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

Beautiful day here as well Margaret 

We have Tugboat staying with us for a few days, Ellie his little dog is getting on really well with Shadow

Nothing much planned for the day perhaps a little shopping later

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone  

Where is everyone?????

A touch of rain here and I am just waiting for two of the grandkids to arrive, a moment of calm before the storm

Traditionally they will have bacon and eggs for breakfast :lol: :lol: 

Well the school holidays are upon us so this is the last Friday meal for a while as the kids usually come straight from school

I think Tuggy is moving on towards Wales today

Have a good day  

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
I've not done much on the iPad lately. I find my eye aches after a short time. Can't explain why!!i go back on the 29th. For a check up to see if there is any improvement. 

Dave is off at the golf with Ian and Ian's brother-in-law, Andrew. I think I've said before they go off every year. It's my job to find the campsite. Cheshire Oaks this year. Andrew takes his car which they park in his uncles drive near the course. My task is to find one near St Andrews next year!

I was up early, did some washing and hung it out and then there's been an almighty downpour!

Hope you don't get too tired out with the grandchildren Sandra. Ice just done myself bacon, egg and tomato for breakfast followed by fruit salad? 

Margaret- hope the dog is recovering. Do you have the Rufford vets. Nic has them for her horse.

Jock-do hope Rita is ok. I think I read that her own diagnosis wad right and she's going to see her GP. 

I wonder where Christine is?

I finishing now as I nearly lost this post! This iPad is so sensitive.

Have a good day all. Hope I've not made too many typing errors, daren't go back again to check as that's how I nearly lost it.

Val


----------



## MEES

Hi Val and Sandra it's been a weird day weather wise !
Done a bit more gardening and cleared out the motorhome ( ruthlessly) all winter gear our including all "might need".
All maps/ books not relevant to Italy trip removed.....
Val we are home for Four weeks if you are thinking about coming round.
Sandra hope today went well.
Christine where are you?
Oh and dog much improved. An so it should be!! Last night pup was vomiting but seems ok this morning 
Margatet


----------



## oldtart

Thanks Margaret. That sounds great.

It's hectic next week. Dave's back from the golf and we'll have the motorhome to clear out!plusit's Nicola's 40th. And she's having a BBQ on Saturday!!!

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all, from a very wet and muggy Swinethorpe, Lincoln, (on a right dodgy 3G signal).

I don't know about any storms, but it has rained off and on during the night, and is continuing right now.

We are at the Camper UK Summer weekend, and haven't seen many of the regular Facts members. Sonesta (Sue & Gilbert) are here, but so far I've only spoken to Gilbert. ktesis (Lesley & Derek) are here. Others we know are with FUN or MCC.

Val, sorry to read that you are still suffering some discomfort with your eye.  Re Rita, yes, she has a consultant's appointment on Monday, but we've just learned that he is away on holiday, and it will be a specialist nurse that sees Rita. The problem is, that she cannot make any important decisions, only recommendations. From what we've seen from the "oscopy" images, and from Rita's previous unhappy experiences, we think a decision needs to be made, and soon. 

The forecast for this area is showers all day.  

Have a good one.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all from near the Dutch-German border. We are having a great time and getting lots of UV rays. 

And it's hot! We will definately look for somewhere with electricity later today so that we can use the a/c since my mum's heart condition make her handle heat more poorly. Somewhere north of Amsterdam probably.


Jock I'm glad Rita is beeing heard even if it is baby steps going forward. Hopefully the diet can be of some help while you are out in the MH.

Val I love BBQ's. It's so very summer. Perhaps your eye gets better once it gets more training?

Sandra I would come too if eggs and bacon were promised! 

Margaret I'm glad the dog is better. And Italy sounds great.


Auf widersehen!


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.  

Christine, glad that you and Mum are having a great time, and soaking up the rays.  
Our weather over at Camper UK's site has been mixed, with thundery showers leading to blue skies and sunshine. 

Will head home today, in preparation for tomorrow's consultant's appointment.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Glad you are having a great time Christine and good weather.

Do hope all goes well with the consultation tomorrow, Rita.

We had a great day yesterday. Nic was competing on her horse in two novice classes. Got a second and a first scoring over 70% to gain the first placing.

I've not a lot planned for today. Dave is still at the golf I might do some German revision for our trip in October! 

Hope you all have a good day.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Found a campsite yesterday. De Zeehove at the coast near Harlingen. But since it's going to rain we might as well do some more driving today. On this campsite we pay the same as a car+caravan, but motorhomes are directed to much smaller pitches. So for the space we might as well have used an aire somewhere. But we like it here and would have stayed on if the sun were shining.


----------



## Christine600

Arrived outside Amsterdam and it's raining. But we have red wine and wifi. And we are getting closer to France every day. So we will enjoy our winefi and see the canals etc tomorrow.

Val I have been using my German the last few days. And it's incredible how much I'm able to say with the few words I know. Not sure the other person understand everything though! And my french is even worse.


----------



## aldra

Sounding good Christine

I loved Amsterdam 

Hope your eyes improve val! I suspect it will take some time andyouwill have totals are not to overstrain them

Jock there will be a registrar present but many of those specialist nurses are spot on, ours from Christie is great

We have been busy looking at scooters 125s for the motorhome

Tomorrow we see the surgeon to finalise Alberts decision! then back home to collect the two G'kids for the day

Catch you all tomorrow  

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. :smile:



> Christine600 posted...........Val I have been using my German the last few days. And it's incredible how much I'm able to say with the few words I know. Not sure the other person understand everything though! And my french is even worse.


With english being their second language, you won't have a problem in The Netherlands Christine. :wink: 
I found in Germany that even though I would try (albeit feebly) to communicate in their tongue, they were more than happy to practice their english............thankfully. :wink:



> aldra posted............Jock there will be a registrar present but many of those specialist nurses are spot on, ours from Christie is great


She was on her own the last time Rita saw her as an emergency patient, about 3 x weeks ago. Maybe she's the registrar Sandra, but I'm sure Rita said that she was one of two nurses who only work for that consultant. We'll know more later this morning.

Good luck to Albert today Sandra, for decision making time. :thumbright:

Having rained off and on through the night, after spectacular thunder and lightning, it's now very damp and grey, The sun is just poking it's head above the horizon though.  The forecast is looking good for today. :smile:

Have a good one.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jock and all


Clouds but no rain in Amsterdam. Good for sightseeing and canal cruises. Tomorrow we'll hurry towards France.


Good luck Sandra and Jock with your spouses appointments.


----------



## aldra

Late post

Saw the surgeon today 

We're not happy that having decided the goal post seem to have changed
The statistics given first time round didn't match this time

Without going into detail he again said there would be a fifty % chance of certain differences

I then said that of course he would spare the nerves as far as possible

He said no I will remove both

So how I said is there a 50% chance

Well there isn't he said 

Well my understanding is that only on seeing the prostate can the decision be made to spare or not

We will pay for a private alternative opinion, I know we don't need to but it will speed things up

I keep thinking of James Robertson justice

Cut it out cut it all out

So now we realise we dismissed robotic surgery on his brief

They are all selling their "baby"

is it because these days we should and can have a say in the matter

Takes me back to Alberts melonoma diagnosis when the registrar leant on the door and said not in so many words statistics say .....therefore
And we said sod statistics investigate further
Find out if the 99% certainty that it's already spread really is so or are we one of the one % where as yet it hasn't 

So far fingers crossed
Aldra


----------



## MEES

Christine the Ann Frank museum is great but you need to get there early there can be queues.
Good luck tomorrow Sandra and Albert and he all hoes well for Rita too.
Weather glorious today. Took grandson for his ears cleaning out / new ear moulds and hearing test he was a little star !
We are currently potty training no 2 - Oscar he is reliably dry and today we have conquered the other bit. So my baby has grown up!!! Time flashes by.
We are so lucky to gave been able to spend these precious years with them.
Val are you enjoying this weather!
Margaret


----------



## MEES

Sandra how stressful

Think second opinion a good idea under the circumstances.

Good luck.

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Beginning to think a second opinion is a good idea under any circumstances Margaret 

We need to fully understand our choices and we need clear unambiguous information

The fact we have them is beginning to shake up the medical profession

Have just compared his first summary in a letter to today's 

So what's changed?that he didn't know on the first consultation

No further tests have been done to alter the original information

So it would seem only part info was given first time round

Not acceptable

It may be the way he works and he may be absolutely correct

But he's lost our trust at the moment

We need to be part of the decision and as far as possible believe he takes our concerns seriously

Then again it's up to us all to let the medical profession know , at the end of the day you are just paid professionals

Not gods

Just as I was a paid professional, as good at my job as the results

But those results needed to include the whole person and the ones who were close

Aldra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.

Good on you Sandra & Albert for sticking to your guns. You are obviously not happy and feel let down. It's just as well that you have prevous knowledge and experience Sandra. 
Good luck with the second opinion. :thumbright:

Rita is not much further forward than before yesterday's appointment with the IBD Specialist nurse, (consultant on holiday), and her biopsy tissue results are not back yet.  
An IBD team will meet on the first Friday of August (includes a surgeon) when Rita's case will be discussed. In the meantime, steroids have been prescribed and bloods done to check suitability for immunosuppressants, should surgery be required (most likely). 
We now have to wait 3 x weeks before her next appointment, to find out what is happening. 
It turns out that becuase of her condition, she should been offered the "oscopy" procedure every five years. :roll: 

Have a good one everybody.

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning all
Well we spoke to the lead senior urology nurse at Christies

She confirmed that nerve sparing was now the normal procedure wherever possible and that that decision couldn't necessarily be arrived at prior to view of the prostate 

She also a felt 4omins op was optimistic to say the least 8O 

So we have now been referred to the robotic surgeon at Christies, today I will try to get a private consultation to speed things up and discuss the pros and cons with him

We wrongly dismissed the idea of robotic surgery based on the surgeons remark that" you will be under anaesthetic for a long time compared to the 40 mins I take on a slow day"
Perhaps he's so fast because he just removes everything to be sure

Albert has gone to do his CBT course today so we can go ahead and buy a scooter! we've considered it for a while as we feel that we need some form of transport to explore regions
I prefer campsites but it would be good to use them as a series of base camps

Well I need to get growing Kath is coming today so it's cleaning all round

Have a good day

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Sandra, and all.

At least you and Albert are better informed now Sandra, which gives you both a better opportunity to ask the right questions, thereby making the right decision. 

Good luck with getting a consultation. :thumbright:

Cheeers for now,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Wow it's hotter here than Spain
Was up early so went for a swim first thing.
Then mum came round for lunch followed by a pottering afternoon.
Hope you get satisfaction from consultation soon Sandra.
Our van is still away having little jobs done..
Have a good day All.
Margaret


----------



## aldra

It's not to do with satisfaction M

It's to to do with accurate information and taking into account the individuals wishes or explaining why that is not possible

And we feel we were misinformed.

I understand why, it's the old medical modal 

Im going to cure you you are going to accept my decision

But this is a different era

We now have the right to participate in the decision making process

And I pointed out that he still was saying a 50% chance and when I challenged that he said

Well in this case it's no %

And the nurse I later spoke to said that's the procedure he uses

And it may turn out to be no % but only after someone has made the effort to hold the decision until till they have been able to see clearly

And anyway if it's so clearly advanced

How come we are being told there is no rush

And why have so many weeks passed by?.

We all need to challenge decisions

And it's not easy till you actually challenge them

And then you may be surprised how many leap into action

We challenged Alberts Melanoma and forced them to ignore statistics and test further

And have been told

If he hadn't had the all clear on the lymph nodes we wouldn't bother with the prostate believing the melanoma would get him first

But in view of the results we need to cure the prostate

Keep on challenging 

Every step along the way

Remember they are just professional people doing a jobs they are not gods

And you will find one you feel you can trust

No guarantees but there are no guarantees in life 

It's how it is

Some do a better job than others  


Aldra


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone another beautiful day.
Been on childcare duties since 7am
Sandra I thought I had replied last night but apparently not posted!
You are right to be feeling let down I think I would be b..... Furious!
One thing for sure I would want you by my side in similar circumstances.
Well done you for being on the ball and persisting until you have all the facts to make your decision.
Hope things improve soon
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

> MEES posted..........One thing for sure I would want you by my side in similar circumstances.
> Well done you for being on the ball and persisting until you have all the facts to make your decision.


Hear hear Margaret, and very well put. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Off today to look at the Yamaha and then make a decision which to buy

He has passed his CBT 

Thinking of going to Tatton park flower show! I forgotten it was on last day tomorrow

My printer has stopped working so it looks like we will need to purchase at the show which is more expensive 8O 

Unless it can be done on a smart phone

Have a good day every one

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all
Sandra don't think I have the energy for a flower show
It's very close today and there are a lot of irritating "thunder bugs" around.
We took five little ones to Southport for the day yesterday returning for a couple of hours in the paddling pool so we are having a rest day today.
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all

On a small campsite close to Le Havre. I'm not sure what it's called. :confused5: It's been hot and sunny and now it's my mother who is pushing to go further. :lol: I have trouble getting the mifi working so we decided to stay on a camp site with wifi and washing machines for a couple of days.


Sandra I agree with all here - you are doing the right thing by pushing to learn more and make decisions yourselves. Are you buying one motorbike large enough for two people? Or one each?

Margaret enjoy your rest. I bet you had fun yesterday though! 

Jock I'm sorry that the issue with Rita happened in the summer but her health is more important than holiday plans.


----------



## aldra

We are buying a 125 scooter big enough for two

I get bored when we can't travel 

But irritated when we can't get near villages ect

So hopefully this will be the answer

We can explore a bit

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Evening all. 



> Christine600 posted..........On a small campsite close to Le Havre. I'm not sure what it's called. :confused5:


Camping Le Havre maybe? :wink: Sorry Christine, but I couldn't resist. :wink:



> Christine600 posted........Jock I'm sorry that the issue with Rita happened in the summer but her health is more important than holiday plans.


Oh absolutely Christine, and I wouldn't have it any other way. We've already had our main holiday, and if I gave the impression that the emphasis was on holidays rather than my good lady's health, then I'll shall have to choose my words more carefully. ;-)
Rita is enjoying her weekends away, as she can relax and take it easy. 
It's the waiting that's the frustrating thing, as we won't know any more now until 11th August, and no plans are being made as a result. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Jock you did not give me that impression. I just wanted to tell you to hang in there. And that I know it's frustrating to wait like you do.



aldra said:


> So hopefully this will be the answer


Interesting! I can bike well enough now but with a motorbike my mum could have come to the shops too. My friend wanted us to learn motorbikes a few years back. Perhaps I should ask if she's still interested? But then I'm not so sure my mum would dare to ride on a motorbike. 8O


----------



## aldra

Jock

Tell me about the waiting

All cancer cases must be seen within two weeks

That done to fit the criteria anything goes

Still if it was life threatening Im sure they pullout the stops

Got a letter today

Albert was not happy about a less than50 chance of ........ 
So wishes a second opinion

No Albert was not happy with a nought % chance with no discussion

And being told there is no sex in the grave

I was slow, I should have asked him about the 7 virgins waiting for him

We are not stupid, what must be must be

Hope I'm not embarrassing anyone

I am a nurse after all 
And nothing embarrasses me

We do the best we can, preserve the best we can

And always know we need to compromise in certain circumstances

But not before we have looked at the options

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 

Grey and overcast, but still muggy.



> Christine600 posted...........Jock you did not give me that impression. I just wanted to tell you to hang in there. And that I know it's frustrating to wait like you do.


Ah, my misunderstanding then Christine.  Sorry.
Where does Mum want to head for after Le Havre? Le Mont St Michelle, St-Malo, and La Rochelle (much further away though) are all nice. 

*Sandra*, sorry that Albert's letter didn't bring forth better news, and higher percentages of success rates.  
Any news on the appointment for a second opinion?

Didn't do to much yesterday, apart from assist with the servicing of the MH. It does need new rear handbrake cables, but not urgently. I shan't be doing a lot today either, especially in these temperatures. :wink:

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

No jock the letter was just a copy of the referral to the robotic surgeon who we hope will do nervier sparing surgery as far as possible

Have not managed to get a private appointment yet so will try again on monday

All those places are great Jock although Mont St Michael is a bit of a hike now they don't allow vans on the car park, or they didn't when we were last there. Although I wonder if disabled badge holder can

We managed to get tickets for Tatton Park flower show so that's where we are off to today.

Forecast showers

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Sunny but misty in Le Havre. So not too hot. Just perfect. Mum has mentioned all those places, Jock. And the Mosel walley. And Paris. Many options! But she is not up to walking very far after her hip replacement - so thanks for the heads up about Mont St Michel, Sandra.


Jock I have some light maintenance to do on the van myself. One of the front bulbs has to be changed. I'll try to do it myself first if it's not too complicated. But a new handbrake wire sounds much more complicated.


Sandra for surgery in those very personal parts I would like an experienced surgeon over a robot. But then I don't know much.  


Have a nice day all!


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone
It's been a busy few days one way and another.

We had Nic's 40th. BBQ last night with neighbours and friends. It went really well withDave doing the chicken, burgers and sausage on the Cobbs. We've had one for quite some time which Nic and Ian liked. Anyway, our friends were selling theirs so Nic and Ian snapped it up.

Sandra, I've had chance now to read through the posts. Things are very difficult for you and Albert at the moment. I think you are so right to go for a second opinion. We'll be following your progress on here. 

Rita, I do hope you get your consultation soon. 

Margaret. Do you go anywhere special in Southport? I have been on the Gallopers when there weren't many people around!

Christine. Your trip seems to be going well. We stayed at a municipal site at Saint Benoit Des Ondes and caught the us into St. Malo a couple of years ago. We had a super meal at the restaurant opposite.

Well. The sun is shining so I'll the washing hung out.

Sandra. Hope you've had a good day at Tatton Park. 

Val


----------



## MEES

Val we "do" Southport quite often with the kids. We have been on the gallo peers but think it is outrageously expensive fir 5 kids especially when u also have to pay for an adult to accompany them!
They do however love the roundabout inside the pier! And the new big playground and we have found some reasonable rides on the updated funfair.

Chrisine can thoroughly recommend the Mosel valley loads of cheap stellplats easy level walks into the villages ...and the wine!

Sandra hugs to you and Albert  

Jock good luck to you and Rita this week

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Even ing all :lol: 

Late today as I needed to have some tests done at the hospital

Looks like a day op will be required but seems unlikely to be more serious than that

We enjoyed the flower show, ended up buying another four fushias, I love them  , a couple of Agapanthus, and a couple of rather lovely bright yellow flowers whose name I've forgotten 8O weather wise it was hot but there was a pleasant breeze outdoors

Christine there is a highly skilled surgeon at the other end of the robot :lol: :lol: It's much less invasive than open surgery but as yet is not widely available and may not be suitable in all cases

Anyway the two surgeons at Christies who preform the ops are both on leave for a couple of weeks, so we need to wait

Christine the Moselle is lovely you hardly need to drive between Stellplaz they are so close together and fantastic for bike rides

Talking of scooters Albert ordered his today , It's The Honda SR125ia, the newest modal in red, 16 inch wheels ABS braking system Now we need to find a trailer and he needs to pass his Test to carry a passenger

Catch you all tomorrow

sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all I've been up on grandchild duty since 6 am thank goodness for Pepper Pig.!
Sandra hope the hospital visit was ok!
How exciting a new scooter.
You are lucky we have a big motor bike and used to tour Europe but Graham now longer feels he wants me on the bank:-(
To be truthful he rarely goes on it himself guess he feels less safe nowadays.
We have cleaned motorhome inside and out and started reviewing the contents........
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## aldra

morning all

yes. It was Ok Margaret! turns out to be 3 large polyps and unlikely to be anything more serious they say, so awaiting date for removal as a day patient 

it's truly marvellous how the can look inside the body with cameras to diagnose these things

Not much planned today, it's a lot cooler thank goodness 

Have a good day where ever you are  

Are you still travelling Trev???

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 

*Sandra*, I'm pleased for you that your hospital appointment revealed nothing too serious. :thumbright:

I did consider taking my CBT and bike test, but Rita has made it clear, that she has no wish to travel on the back of anything with two wheels.

*Margaret*, when is your next trip away in the MH planned for? Are you wintering in the sun this year?

*Christine*, Rita and I are also big fans of the Mosel. :thumbright:
Whereabouts are you and Mum now?

We are out in our MH this coming weekend, on a C&CC THS at Sunny Hunny (Hunstanton) on the North Norfolk coast. After work today, I'll be getting her ready in the way of water and some clothes. :wink:

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all

Jock hope the weather hols for your weekend.

We are off to Italy on two weeks with family.
Then we will head for Spain mid September probably for about six weeks.

Taking mum to vision clinic today

Have a good day all


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all

Margaret we are thinking of Spain this winter as I doubt we will get away till October 

Jock I'll be safer on the back of a scooter than I am on my electric bike :lol: 
we are hoping that it will give us a bit more freedom to visit places and use the motorhome as a base
Hope the weather is ok for you, at least it's cooler now which suits me

Maybe Christine hasn't got WIFI at the moment 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Evening all
Been a hectic few days. Nic had a BBQ to celebrate her 40th. on Saturday. We went out together on Sunday.

I had my appointment with the consultant about my eye yesterday. Unfortunately, I am one of the 10% where the operations are unsuccessful. 

He's taken some water withoil spots from my eye and I have to go back in seven weeks, probably for the same procedure. At least I can drive as my other eye is ok and. I have peripheral visionin my left eye.

Dave has just made a really tasty tea for us from the Morito book, fried chickpeas, butternut squash with Tahini yoghurt. 

I have booked at the Troutbeck Head CC site for next Monday and Tuesday, two free vouchers from our CC credit card that have to be used by the end of November. Then Calderbridge to see Dave's cousin and husband (no Internet signal) and then Millom for friends. backi on Saturday. 

Hope you've all had a good day.

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning all to come

Margaret do they need to operate again at a later date?.
You sound to have a busy week planned

Well they must be very slack at the day hospital as they have phoned to arrange for me to have the op on Tuesday 

Prob as Julie says it's holiday time so people won't be wanting day surgery and they are trying to fill their lists

I'm not sure about this grouping of trust hospitals, it seems to be all over the place, pre op assessment at Oldham, day op in Bury it seems to depend on the day as to which hospital they send you to

How people go on that don't have a car I don't know as you can be sent anywhere in the greater Manchester area 

Staying in today as they are coming to fix the freezer sometime today, there was supposed to be a text with a time slot but not got it so far 
fortunately I've got another freezer as I've had to wait a week for this appointment 8O 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all!

We have had a few wonderful days in Honfleur. Have been there earlier BM (before motorhome) but stayed longer this time. Unfortunately wifi hasn't been found until now. But nice weather, good food and wine, nice scenery and touristy souvenir shops - we go to bed tired every night from all the fun. So now we are trying to slow down the tempo. 

Val I'ms sorry your op did not work as you had hoped. Is that it or can they try again?



JockandRita said:


> *Christine*, Rita and I are also big fans of the Mosel. :thumbright:
> Whereabouts are you and Mum now?


Still in France but heading towards the Mosel.

Have a nice evening all!


----------



## MEES

Christine good to hear from you .
We love Honfleur but you will enjoy the Mosel
Jan visited the low vision clinic with Mum who has wet macular degeneration.
Its at Galloways in Penwortham and they were very very helpful
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Hi Christine
Yes.I'm afraid thats it now. 

Jock. We'll e going to the Moselke the first two weeks in October. We're so looking forward to it. Vie just arrangedtovisit friends near Frankfurt. We haven't seen them for about twenty years 

Enjoy the Moselle Christine. Make sure you have some wine!

Val


----------



## oldtart

I think we must have posted at the same time Margaret! I missed your post.

I haven't heard of that clinic. We go through Penwortham when we go to Marquis. 

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Boy is this site slow today. 

Morning all.

I've been trying to catch up with others posts, but the pages are taking an absolute age to come up.

*Val*, I am really sorry that the op wasn't a success for you. So unlucky to be caught in that 10%.  Enjoy your trip down the Mosel soon. :thumbright:

*Margaret*, Italy then Spain. :thumbright: Good on you. I wish we were planning for trips abroad.

*Sandra*, Rita loves her electric bike, but we just don't get enough opportunity to use them, and Britain's roads are becoming horrendously unsafe for cyclists. 

*Christine*, we like Honfluer too, and stayed on the large Aire across the by the Marina, near Lidl's. Apparently, there is another Aire for the town, but not sure where. Honfluer and Le Mont Saint Michelle are the two dearest places to date for beer prices. 8O

The sunshine is glorious here at Hunstanton, and the solar panels are banging in the amps. :lol:

Have a good one everybody. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.

P.S. If I've missed anyone out, sorry.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Well the freezer isn't fixed

He gave us a slot 2-4 arrived at 4.10, mumbled about the compresser said he would need to speak to his boss and would ring today 8O and left. Not sure they have a comparable compresser
I said but you ( Hoover) are the agents for baumatic now I thought so why are you not fitting the correct part

I had the feeling he wasn't going to do anything at that time of day as it was to near finishing time

Appointment today at 11 for pre op assessment, another day gone 8O 

Wet today here, Albert should be collect the scooter later when we get back

Have a good day everyone  

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Morning all

Just a quick reply here before we have our porridge and go off to the gym.

It's pouring down here!

Jock. I've just posted on the SO SLOW posting. It is taking an age!

Sandra. Do hope all goes well with the pre-assessment and you get the fridge sorted. Not the weather for trying out the scooter!

Margaret. Our last time in Italy must have been about 20 years ago. Spent time in Venice and stayed at a campsite across the bay. Dave wasn't allowed into the cathedral because he wad wearing shorts and they weren't very short! We watched and others we're let in afterwards in shorts!!

Christine. Do hope the weather is better for for you there than here. We have yet to visit Hornfleur.

Have a good day all.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Nice weather - for me that includes some clouds to occasionally mask the sun - and a nice aire - so we are staying in France another day atleast.


Margaret I will do Italy again as soon as I can. Last time was in a hotel at Lake Garda. Loved that including the visit to Venize. But oh were those gondolas expensive! 8O 

Jock that's why we bought wine and not beer.  We stayed on a large aire across the blue bridge. Lidl one way, town centre the other. And saw a campsite on the other edge of town. And the solar panel kept us going. No need for EHU. Best extras investment so far!

Sandra it sounds like the fridge guy wanted to dive into his own fridge. :roll: And best of luck with the pre-assessment! 

Val I'm really sorry about your eye. Such bad luck! We loved Honfleur even if it was very touristy. But the streets further back were great. And the fabulous old church!


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted.........
> 
> Jock that's why we bought wine and not beer.  We stayed on a large aire across the blue bridge. Lidl one way, town centre the other. And saw a campsite on the other edge of town. And the solar panel kept us going. No need for EHU. Best extras investment so far!


That's the main one Christine, but there is another smaller one.......apparently. Due to the circus being on there when we arrived on a Sunday evening, we had to go through the town, up the hill, and book into a camp site at the top, then come down to that big Aire the next day.

Totally agree, re the investment of solar panels for the MH. :thumbright:

Have a smashing time. How long are you and Mum "on tour" for?

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good evening all  
Still prepping van
Started to put tinned food in and bought a new mattress topper feels nice  
Jan it's free and has advisers and all types of low vision aids to try. They are not pushy at all
It's a charity. Google Galloways.
As you enter Howick ( after the police headquarters roundabout)
Loo,k out for a parade of shops on left and a blind people crossing sign.
At end of shops turn left it's there a big old house.
Mum got seen in a few days and a really nice lady spent 2 hours with her trying different things.
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

I think I may go to A and E

Following the hysteroscopy last Monday, which incidentally I found to be extremely painful I have had severe pain in my left leg. I'm taking alternating Brufron and paracetamol day and night 

It eases but does not remove the pain and I struggle to weight bear on the leg and obviously Imnot sleeping well

I went for a pre op assessment yesterday and although the leg seemed to be easing and I could walk albeit with a limp, last night it came back as bad as ever 

This morning I could put no weight on the leg for the pain especially around the knee, following painkillers and a couple of hours I can now walk but with a deep ache in the leg and sciatica type pains

The problem is I'm due for day surgery on Tuesday, where they will repeat the procedure fortunately this time with anaesthetic and remove the polyps 

What's worrying me is to undergoes this again whilst I'm still struggling with the results of the first one I'm convinced it's connected to the procedure they did last Monday, whether a nerve got trapped or damaged I don't know

I don't know wether I should refuse the op till this sorts itself out 
But I'm running out of time I'd need to cancel Monday morning so hence thinking to go to A&E

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Hope it went well at A and E .


----------



## aldra

The doctor thinks a nerve was compressed during the procedure and will in time recover

He says to go-ahead with the op but to make sure they know about the problem so they can take extra care positioning the leg during surgery

Just hope I can walk after it our they may not let me home the same day

He's given me stronger painkillers


Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi Sandra. That does not sound good. I think you are right to go to A and E.

We had a interesting experience this morning. Nic Dave and I were in the Horsebox going toAintree Equestrian Centre where Nic was competing in a dressage competition. Unfortunately, the engine stopped at the traffic lights prior to Aintree by the retail park on the A59. 

She was first at The lights which turned out to be a blessing! The police came out and parked behind the Horsebox with lights flashing. She Contacted her recovery service. Thank goodness she's insured. Meanwhile she phoned her friend from the same yard where he's stabled. They came out in their Horsebox. I walked to Aintree to explain what had happened. 

The ramp was put down on the Horsebox. .Aureo came down the ramp,the policeman in fluorescent jacket stopped the traffic and Aureo was loaded into friends Horsebox. He did look rather startled by the blue lights!!They took him on to Aintree, Friend competed on him and he came third!!!! He's a star. Meanwhile Nic and Dave waited for the recovery vehicle which was just able to park in front and load the horsebox on. Dave went back with it to Nic's garage near Southport and she walked down to Aintree. 

We'll find out on Monday the cause of the engine failure. Could be electrical as she did smell burning when she put the windscreen wipers on. Fingers crossed it's not serious and expensive!!

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Afternoon Sandra, Margaret, Val, and all.

*Sandra*, sorry to read that you are having a bit of a rough time at the moment, but glad that you went to A & E. I hope the pain killers do the trick, and that you get your surgery as planned on Tuesday. :thumbright:

*Val*, glad that the horse wasn't startled by the breakdown, and I hope it doesn't turn out to be an expensive repair. :thumbright:

Weather wise, today has been a right mix of cloud and showers here at Hunstanton. Tomorrow is forecast to be better, so we are going to jump on a bus to Wells Next The Sea, and meet up with fellow MHing friends.  
There's a turn on down at the British legion tonight, so might go there in between showers, (beer from £2.10 a pint :wink: ).

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Sandra - will be thinking of you on Tuesday. Do hope the stronger pain killers are working and the procedure is successful without any complications.

Jock- it has started to thunder here and I've just put my washing out!

Val


----------



## JockandRita

> oldtart posted.....
> Jock- it has started to thunder here and I've just put my washing out!
> 
> Val


Blazing sunshine here now Val. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

Fine here today so far, yesterday was very wet

Was hoping to go to a car boot today but prob best not in view of the leg, I think the nerve may be settling , now it's just the knee which has prob taken a lot of strain with me hobbling about 8O 

Getting older is one problem after another :lol: :lol: 

Got back from A and E yesterday in time to make some Hummus and sandwiches for Megs for her journey back to Newcastle, she was home for the weekend 

She is taking her exams in August as her time in hospital disrupted her studies and she has a part time job there

Albert collected the Scooter on Friday so now he needs to practise for his test 

Have a good day everyone 

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all from a beautiful sunny Naarfook.  

After a very enjoyable afternoon in Wells Next The Sea yesterday, with fellow MHing friends Bob & Janie, we are heading home today, as things to do before tomorrow comes.

Have a good one folks. 

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Beautiful morning here. 

Packing the food into the camper, off to the gym and then up to Trouthead CC site near Penrith for a couple of days (using our vouchers) then visiting friends in Calderbridge and Millom. The motorhome comes in handy for visiting people without putting them out making up beds etc. 

Have a good day all 

Val

PS just read it through. Are we, a Rapido, 986M a camper, motorhome or motor caravan??? Camper is easiest to write!


----------



## JockandRita

> oldtart posted..........
> PS just read it through. Are we, a Rapido, 986M a camper, motorhome or motor caravan??? Camper is easiest to write!


Morning Val.

I find it easier to type "MH". :wink:

Have a good time up Penrith way. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning jock and val

How do you get vouchers from the CC Val??

We are in the CC never had a free voucher 8O 

Hope the weather stays fine for you 

Weather fine and sunny here today, we've had some lovely weather so far this summer 

The van is off to France on Friday for a couple of weeks with our daughter and son in law , hopefully a trouble free trip

have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi.
On the M6 with very heavy traffic! I don't enjoy it!! That's even before the delay forecast between J33 and J34.

Sandra- points mean prizes ! We have a caravan club Credit card ( Barclay card) and you get points which add up for vouchers. It would have cost us £53 BUT we only use the sites with vouchers. 

Good idea Jock, I shall use MH in future!

Val


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone.

At Trouthead CC site. Very quiet. Chilling out after doing some housework. MH hadn't been cleaned out after Dave, Ian and Andrew had spent the week in it at the golf!

Weather warm with some occasional clouds.

Signal, 3mifi not fantastic here. Can be slow. I think it was your op today, Sandra. If so, hope it went ok.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

> oldtartposted..........I think it was your op today, Sandra. If so, hope it went ok.
> 
> Val


Sorry Sandra,

Being a typical male, your important day slipped my mind, and I am sorry that I didn't wish you the best of luck, before you went to the hospital. I do however, hope that all went well today, and that the results are good news for both you and Albert. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Hope all went well Sandra x


----------



## aldra

Discharged at 8pm

Could have stayed overnight but really didn't want to , the crackle of plastic pillow case liners and plastic sheets on the bed didn't bode well for a good nights rest , although I had a private side ward. I d have been just as happy to be in the main ward

Feeling ok ,just very tired, so we will see how I feel when the morphine wears off , fingers crossed . 

Haven't eaten yet but I'm about to try's couple of poached eggs. They brought me a vegetable hot pot, which did not appeal at all

The staff were all lovely :lol 

Catch you all tomorrow

sandra


----------



## MEES

Hope you manage a good nights sleep- sleep tight x


----------



## JockandRita

> MEES posted.......Hope you manage a good nights sleep- sleep tight x


Same here Sandra. Night night.

Jock. xx


----------



## oldtart

Hope you have a comfortable night, Sandrs.

Val


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone it's bright and sunny so far her today.
Sandra hope you had a good nights sleep  
Only a week to go and we will be off to Italy 
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Late today

I'm feeling fine, even the leg seems to have recovered, must have released the trapped nerve, no pain at all following the op although I was told to expect stomach cramps, hopefully they have passed me by
Polyps removed and sent for biopsy as standard

We have had a bad day and will know more on Friday when we have a emergency appointment at Christies, Albert has found a lump close to the original melonoma resection, we did know there was a high possibility but you just hope it won't happen

So we are back on a fruit juice fast he's convinced it prevented the spread to his lymph nodes last time and the medical profession were equally surprised to find no cancer in the nodes

It's not a good sign but all we can do is a three way attack, we will fast to do our bit, trust in God to do his, and the team at Christies to do theirs

We have a private appointment on Monday with the robotic surgeon re the prostate and if needs be we will have the whole thing sorted privately. I'd rather have Albert than the money anyway and fortunately it's the money we will never use otherwise. 

We had earmarked it for the kids as I was left a large inheritance and we are not really big spenders, the older we get the less we want and there will still be enough for them :lol: 

But I think they would rather have their dad than the money

Anyway don't feel bad, although I know being my friends you will

It's really good knowing I have you lot on here

And I'll soon be back fighting, it's just been a lot of things at once

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.



> aldra posted........... Late today
> 
> I'm feeling fine, even the leg seems to have recovered, must have released the trapped nerve, no pain at all following the op although I was told to expect stomach cramps, hopefully they have passed me by
> Polyps removed and sent for biopsy as standard
> 
> We have had a bad day and will know more on Friday when we have a emergency appointment at Christies, Albert has found a lump close to the original melonoma resection, we did know there was a high possibility but you just hope it won't happen
> 
> So we are back on a fruit juice fast he's convinced it prevented the spread to his lymph nodes last time and the medical profession were equally surprised to find no cancer in the nodes
> 
> It's not a good sign but all we can do is a three way attack, we will fast to do our bit, trust in God to do his, and the team at Christies to do theirs
> 
> We have a private appointment on Monday with the robotic surgeon re the prostate and if needs be we will have the whole thing sorted privately. I'd rather have Albert than the money anyway and fortunately it's the money we will never use otherwise.
> 
> We had earmarked it for the kids as I was left a large inheritance and we are not really big spenders, the older we get the less we want and there will still be enough for them :lol:
> 
> But I think they would rather have their dad than the money
> 
> Anyway don't feel bad, although I know being my friends you will
> 
> It's really good knowing I have you lot on here
> 
> And I'll soon be back fighting, it's just been a lot of things at once
> 
> Sandra


Sandra, I couldn't bring myself to click the like button, so went for the thanks button instead. 
I am sorry to read about your unwelcome news re Albert's discovery.  I just hope that tomorrow's appointment wil bring you better news, :thumbright: and not what you are both dreading. 

Here's hoping too, that your biopsy results are good. :thumbright:

Best wishes to you both,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Jock and those to come

You are up very early Jock are you having problems sleeping again?

We will just have to take each day as it comes, he's been almost a year melanoma free (technically) so we will have to hope this one can be removed and leave him free again and hope the scan doesn't reveal more hidden melanomas

At least this one is visible 

Not doing much today, I'm feeling very tired, Albert has been out and done his 10 miles on the bike and has just taken shadow for a walk 

I need to shake myself and get out but I'm not sure I should be doing much walking yet so I'll leave it for a couple of days, although physically I feel fine

I might go back to bed and have a sleep as I'm emotionally tired and very anxious at the moment

At least Christies will sort out his op tomorrow, they don't mess around and waste time. One phone call on Wednesday to our specialist nurse and we are in to see the surgeon tomorrow, no hanging around waiting for appointments. 

Hopefully Monday will bring good news re the prostate op and that can also be done at Christies, that at least will make us feel a bit more confident

We are fortunate to live so near one of the best cancer specialist hospitals in Europe if anyone can extend Alberts life they can

We must fast, hope and pray, although I'm a bit short on hope at the moment

Have a good day all of you

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra we were very shocked to hear about Alberts setback.

Hope you get good news from Christies and that you can get on with treatment for both conditions.

Hears hoping you are feeling stronger physically soon.

Your mental strength is awesome  

Margare


----------



## JockandRita

Mornning all.



> aldra posted...........At least Christies will sort out his op tomorrow, they don't mess around and waste time. One phone call on Wednesday to our specialist nurse and we are in to see the surgeon tomorrow, no hanging around waiting for appointments.


The very best of luck for Albert today Sandra. :thumbright: Thinking of you both.

Jock.


----------



## tugboat

I don't usually look at this thread, but just been catching up on the last couple of pages.

Just wanted to let you know, Sandra, that I will be thinking of you both throughout the day today and wishing Albert all the best for his appointment today. If all the positive thoughts and prayers from all your friends can help, then everything is going to be OK.

Love to you both from Tuggy and Ellie.


----------



## aldra

Hi all

Booked in to have it removed a week on Wednesday 

Then following biopsy they will decide what to do

Feeling calmer now, we knew there was a good chance of spread given the thickness of the original melanoma but you just hope don't you?

Well it's happened sooner than we would have chosen, would have been great to deal with the prostate first, one at a time

Margaret my mental strength is Crap love, my faith is little better, but I do believe God can have enough faith for both of us

I think a miracle is only a way of saving time, a little time saving would be welcome though

And anyway, I have you lot 8O 

My miracles on MHF

You got me through last time

You will get me through this

I only hope I help others get through their tough times

What goes around comes around

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,  from a very damp North Lincs. 



> aldra posted..........Booked in to have it removed a week on Wednesday


Wow, that is quick Sandra. It does mean less time for you and Albert to be worrying about it, which is little comfort I know, in the great scheme of things. Best wishes getting through those few days and following, whilst awaiting results. :thumbright:

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good luck to you both if speed is of the essence it's on your side.
We will be thinking of you both.
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

They do work quickly at Christies, but I guess with melanoma there isn't time to waste it's fast and deadly 

Still the fast will help to slow it down and albert is out doing his 10 miles to ensure he has plenty of exercise

Juicing isn't a cheap option though, I have just washed
2peppers
1 fennel 
1 full cucumber
6large tomatoes
Half a large bunch of parsley
A bunch of spinach
Celery 
Two spring onions, and some sweet garlic
And that makes two breakfast drinks, salad in a glass :lol: :lol: 

I simmer the pressed vegetables to make a clear broth so nothing is wasted

Have a good day everyone
sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Where is everyone these days?
Looking outside and wondering what the weather will be today, it really rained yesterday so at least the garden got a good watering

Seems calmer now

Off to Christies this morning to see the robotic surgeon 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Hope all goes well today, Sandra, fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 



> aldra posted...........Where is everyone these days?


I often don't get on early sometimes Sandra, especially on working days.



> Off to Christies this morning to see the robotic surgeon


How did you get on Sandra? Good news I hope. :thumbright:

Two days work left, then offski in the MH until the 25th. 

Have a good one folks.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good Morning 

the surgeon was really nice 

He will do the op on the NHS but he left us with a bit of a dilemma he recommends in view of the melonoma Albert goes down the radiation route 

Another appointment has arrived to see the laparoscopic surgeon so we shall get his opinion too

At least the surgeon yesterday said we have plenty of time to come to a decision, he would reckon the cancer has taken at least 12 yrs to develop so a few more weeks will make no difference 

Where are you off to Jock?

Our van has gone up to Petra's, they are packing it ready for their trip to France on Thursday

have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Morning Jock and Sandra and those to come  

Jock enjoy your trip where are you off to ?

Sandra sounds like you had a better experience with the specialist yesterday  

How are you feeling yourself after your op ?

Well only one day to go off tomorrow towards Italy for three weeks.

Will log on when we can so take care everyone.

OMG it's sheeting it down 8O 

Have a good day all

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Margaret have a fantastic time and keep us jealous with your posts  

I feel fine , would hardly know I'd had anything done

Raining here too, and Albert is off on his bike so will be wet through......again

Don't forget your passports when you go out in Italy , always ask for concession and show them, most things are free admission to us ancient ones but they don't volunteer that info everywhere

Although I'm not sure it's over 60 or over 65

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!


We've had some wonderful day by the river Mosel. But no internet. Now back up Denmark waiting for the ferry and we got online.  So much sunshine - we cannot complain about Denmark beeing wet and rainy both going south and back home.


Jock I wish you both have a great time! Two days left is nothing.  


Sandra I'm sorry to hear about Alberts issue. I remember reading about many cancers feeding on glucose and that eating vegetable juices could help to battle those. So Albert should definately do the juice diet! Perhaps add some healty fat like fish oils too since good fatty acids are important in many of the bodys processes.
I'm glad you are back on your feet after your own hospital visit!


Margaret, buon viaggio to you both! I had to ask google to help me translate so I hope it made sense. :wink:


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

In a rush as I've slept in having had a terrible night's sleep.

Margaret, Sandra, and Christine, we are off to the Malvern Show, then Hereford to visit friends, and back to Upton Upon Severn for a music festival. Twelve days in total. :thumbright:

You have agreat time in Italy Margaret. 

Glad that you had a good time, and will be home safely soon Christine. 

Sandra, good luck with the advice given by the surgeon, and the decision both you and Albert make in the end. :thumbright: A dilema indeed. :? 

Got to go, as work calls, but it's the last day today.  

Have a good one,

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Jock

Your twelve day break will do you the world of good Jock

Did Rita's problem get resolved?

Christine you sound to have had a great time and it seems the weather was kind too

Margaret you will be on your way now I guess

Our van sets off for France tomorrow :lol: and hopefully arrives back in one piece :lol: :lol: 

A quite day today, the weather isn't looking too good, were are going to look for a bike rack so that Albert can spend more time cycling off road and I can join him. I am not happy on the road but we have some nice canal paths, and parks not so far away

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Up and about early thanks to reoccurring cramp in my feet

Not really expecting a reply as you are all out and about in your vans

Hopefully this weather will improve for you jock, there has been so much rain this last few days and today promises more of the same

I'm a bit worried for Dan and Petra as they are spending their first week near Paris and I'm thinking there is a lot of rain about there too, I hope it clears up and they get to make good use of the pool etc with the kids

They set off later today for a tunnel crossing on Friday

Well not sure what to do today if this rain continues, not a lot I think

Have a gOod day

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted........]Not really expecting a reply as you are all out and about in your vans


Not quite left yet Sandra, but will do soon.. :wink:

Good morning to you, and all signing in. 



> aldra posted.........Did Rita's problem get resolved?


Not yet Sandra.  She has to have a dilation procedure and medication first, to see how that works out. The consultant was surprised that they didn't carry out that procedure, when the were in there a couple of weeks ago. :roll:

Weather wise, we've hardly had any rain, and long may that continue. 

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## tugboat

Well, I'll say Hello, Sandra, been awake since about 5 but had a long cuddle with Ellie before we got up. It's her 1st birthday today and she has a stuffed toy hotdog as a wee present. We've just been out for a short walk, the clouds are lowering so think we're in for some rain.

I'm off to the hospital later to see the surgeon who 'did' my knee a couple of months ago. It's getting worse again so reckon he'll shrug his shoulders and tell me I'll eventually kneed (pun) a new one. 'Twould do me good to lose some weight too! Maybe I should get one of those juicer thingies?

I hope everything goes well for Albert next Wednesday, please pass on my best wishes to him. You take care of yourself too. The pair of you are in my thoughts every day, I wish things weren't such an embuggeration for you.

Hugs, 
Tuggy.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Tuggy  

The single best thing you can do for your knee is to lose weight

Albert is troubled with his knees and the less he weighs the better his knees become, markedly so.

How about the alternate day fast, restricted calories on alternate days, no restriction on the other days but there is a tendancy to take care 
about what you do eat. Google it 

Albert lost 1 1/2 stone on that, plus a futher two fasting,

A Very happy birthday to little Elle

Albert is out on his 10mile bike ride, I will have a hot bath and go to bed I think to catch a couple of hours sleep

Typical Jock, there is so many hospitals involved that no one seems to co ordinate. Albert was offered his open surgery yesterday in a private hospital, no charge, they must have a backlog :lol: 

Not even a private hospital would tempt him to have that surgeon anywhere near him 8O 8O 

I think he will go with the Robotic surgery in the end, it's the cutting edge of surgery, no pun intended and Christies is one of very few centres of excellence that uses the De Vinci robot and he trusted the consultant

Have a good trip Jock, best wishes to Rita and I hope she feels better this trip than she did on the last one Icecream is OK as a luxury but no so good as a standard diet :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


It's strange coming back home after 5 weeks away. I'm rediscovering my own house! Even found a box of chocolate I did not remember buying.  


Sandra as a kid I loved to swim in the rain. So a little rain did not ruin my holiday. But my parents may not have been too happy. :wink: 

Tuggy congratulations on Ellies 1st birthday! My doc wanted to check out knee surgery for me too, but then I discovered that I could walk much better if I forced my toes to point straight forward while walking. We thing I'm avoiding the area with busted cartilage by walking like this.

Jock may the sun be with you!


----------



## aldra

Morning Christine and those to come

Isn't it good to be home Christine? I find it good to come home, so much space

when Albert went to the chiropodist she asked him did he have trouble with his knees, seemingly she noted he had dropped arches He now finds Special insoles and boots make a difference

I think you are right Christine we do tend to overcompensate when something hurts. My op seemed to have bruised a nerve in my groin leaving me with painful leg, once it recovered it was my knee that took longest to recover because of the strain

Well today looks like it might be a good day weather wise so I'll get on with the cleaning and see what the afternoon brings

have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Weather has been a bit cold over here this last few days and we are on our low tog duvet, could have done with a slightly higher one last night

Have Megs here till Sunday she's stressed She was unable to do her second year exams as she was in hospital so starts them on Monday

We will either take her to the station or back to Newcastle on Sunday, it's a pity we don't have the van to stay over

Still she seems much better now so probably will be ok

She's also upset because her friend was on holiday in Greece when her Dad tripped and fell, is paralysed from the waist down and in intensive care with an infection They are back in England now but he is very unwell. We all hope for a good outcome, how lives can change in a moment

have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra and others


Still a bit to do today with emptying the van and cleaning. We are still eating German, Danish and French food so it's still a little bit of holiday left.  


Best of luck to your Megs, Sandra. One of the good things about growing up and start working is no more exams. :wink: 


Have a nice day all


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

Well it looks like we will be travelling to Newcastle and back tomorrow
Megs wants someone near for her first exam and of course all her flat mates have finished their exams and gone home

Unfortunately we have no van so need to return the same day 

Weather bright today, I need to shop for some supplies for Megs to take back

Have a good day everyone wherever you are

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra


Slept all morning - didn't sleep too well on the last leg of our trip so I needed to catch up I guess. It's raining here and I just looked out and saw the MH and got the urge to run out and go for another trip.  
But I will have to wait for a few appointments to be over and done with atleast. Then we'll see...


Sandra you are very kind! Does Megs know how lucky she is?


----------



## aldra

Christine, I am a idiot 

That rarely says no

Yesterday two phone calls from France 

Son 1

Fancies the Mont Blonc cable car, but mum he says it's a£100 for a family ticket

A bargain says I, if the weather is fine have the trip on me and tell me about it , maybe one day with the scooter we will do it

Daughter two in Paris, have a day trip says I around £100 but watch my van

Now that first generous gesture will cost me £600 pounds 8O as I need to give them all the same

Mind you I'm quids in as normally give them £200 each for holiday, just with all the stress I'd forgotten

I should sometimes say no, but the fact I haven't has brought so much joy and probabally helped others along the way

We are a long time dead Christine 

And no Megan is just Megan, spoilt by her grandparents
And thinks that normal :lol:  

At the moment hummus made, chicken roasting, goodies bought 

She won't need to cook for a few days whilst she does her exams :lol: 
:lol: 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi guys

I'm early for tomorrow. I guess Sandra, you'll be getting up just after I go to bed.

Had lunch with friends in France today, an 8-course meal - home-grown olives, cod "fishcakes", salmon terrine, peri-peri Prawns, steak with roasted peppers and haricots, cheese, pastel de natas, Amarula chocolates, about 5 different types of wine and champers, coffee and then for tea - apricot tart.

Guess what I had for supper - a cuppa tea! I'm gonna be digesting till tomorrow afternoon!

Thinking about booking ferry back to UK for 7th, 8th, 9th Sept. Where has the summer gone??? I guess it never came this year, certainly not where I've been.

Looking forward to seeing you and Albert again later next month Sandra!


----------



## aldra

Good morning all,

That Meal sounds awesome HH, looking forward to meeting up again  

Decided it was better not to go with Megs to Newcastle, it would have meant leaving the dog alone all day and a rushed start to the day

Instead I got up at 5.30, prepared her breakfast and sandwiches for dinner Made soup for Albert, and a juice for breakfast and one to take with him

Now I can sort out the house so every where's calm and straight when he gets back 

Just hoping she is Ok and gets through the exam . Its been a stressful few days as she is very anxious and there is not much that can be said to console her

Fingers crossed

Weather looks good but I think I shall have a couple of hours sleep then start again  

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Viv, Sandra and others


Came back to 30-40 cm of grass and weeds. But it's raining and windy so it will have to wait.   


Viv I'm sorry for that. We used all the hot summer weather in Holland, France and Germany earlier this summer. Didn't mean to use it all.  The french really know how to make a great lunch! Have been on a couple of them in business settings. No need to eat until the next one!


And a double Good Morning to you then, Sandra.


----------



## aldra

Good evening all

I started posting this morning but have no idea what happened to it :lol: 

Been a lovely day here, but out of the sunshine cold, have the fire lit now as I couldn't get warm

Temp set to fall tonight, still I love clear Autumn days, just didn't expect them in August :lol: 

Maybe Sept will be an Indian Summer  

Catch you ( all) tomorrow :lol: 

sandra


----------



## cabby

That was a short list of posts today, are we going for a record.  

cabby


----------



## tugboat

All good wishes for tomorrow, Sandra, please give Albert my 'best'.


----------



## aldra

Everyone is away Tuggy

Prob not on WIfi 

sandra


----------



## tugboat

Oh, I thought Albert was having his lump removed tomorrow, I wrote it on my calendar!


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

I' just typed a long post, but it disappeared when I clicked on "review", so I'm not typing all that lot again. :x In the meantime............

1. Internet hit and miss over the holiday. 
2. BT WiFi/FON signal best for browsing.
3. Currently in a sleepy hollow in Herefordshire.
4. Moving on to Upton Upon Severn tomorrow.
5. Music festival there over the weekend.
6. Hope every one is well, and still enjoying the weather.
7. Have a good one.
8 TTFN.

Jock. :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jock, others


Woke up as usual this morning. Then the bed looked really good so I thought 5 minutes more won't matter. And woke up 3 hours later! 8O 
Must be all the gardening and laundry I did yesterday - must have been close to 30 minutes of work. All on the same day! :wink: 


Jock good to hear from you. Wish you get lots of sun!


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

my early response was to say the EB for the most part are on their travels Tuggy which is why it's quiet on here

Tuggy Albert is having the lump removed today His appointment is 12 o clock on the day surgery ward. It is done under local initially.

He decided it was best to go alone as I cannot go in with him and he will probably be there some time and nothing will be really known today 

Hospitals are a bit like that you wait for ages for a 15 minute procedure, he reads his Kindle At least they provide coffee and he has a flask of soup 


I can get on with sorting out the house rather than us both coming home tired

jock good to hear the holiday is going well

Christine you must have needed that time, I was late this morning, Albert had already returned from his Bike ride when I emerged 8O 
I read a good deal of the night

have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted.........jock good to hear the holiday is going well


Thanks Sandra.



> Christine600 posted.........Jock good to hear from you. Wish you get lots of sun!


Thanks too Christine. 



> aldra posted............Tuggy Albert is having the lump removed today His appointment is 12 o clock on the day surgery ward. It is done under local initially.


Sandra, I wish Albert all the best with that, in every possible way. :thumbright:

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Sandra I wish the very best for Albert after the procedure. And for you too!

I used to read a lot but after I got balance problems I only get dizzy. But I can listen to audio books. Which is perfect when driving in the MH.


----------



## aldra

Well the surgeon was sure it was a melonoma

So were we

He thinks he has got it all so hopefully no need for further surgery on that one

So onwards and upwards

It's strange measuring life in bite size pieces

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Rain on the roof got me up this morning. It usually don't but it was really falling down hard this time. It was cold too. Only 10C outside this morning. All the way from Greenland if I understood the weather report correctly.


Life is a strange thing, Sandra! Must be a relief beeing rid of this piece though.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Christine, and all. 

We are currently at 12 degrees here in Herefordshire, so not much warmer than you Christine. :wink:



> aldra posted..........It's strange measuring life in bite size pieces


Hopefully that's one less bite to have to worry about now Sandra. :thumbright:

Moving on today, but only about an hour away.

Have a good one.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Jock and Christine

The weather is strangely cold for August, but at least no rain here  

Enjoy the music festival Jock
:lol: 

Think I'm going to light the fire, it's chilly inside

at least we don't need a further wider excision on that melonoma, the next hurdle is the Scan in Sept to check for internal spread, hopefully it will be clear fingers crossed

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


I've got a new alarm clock - the next door neighbour has hired a carpenter to replace his veranda with a new one. And he's got lots of power tools. 8O Not much planned today. Perhaps some online shopping later?



Have a nice day all


----------



## aldra

good morning Christine and those to come

Another lovely day here, Meg is coming home from Uni, she has a week before her last exam

julie and Francine will take over caring for Megs they say if we go to Wales on Tuesday its just she gets so stressed about her exams

The house Steven has rented is at Port Colmon, so its remote 8O If the weather is fine it will be great

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

You should definately go. Let Julie & Francine comfort Megs. You can still text her a "good luck" from Port Colmon.


----------



## aldra

good morning all

a cold damp start today 

Alberts brother and wife are calling round this morning for a coffee, Megs is still asleep and Albert has gone off on his cycle ride

still the log fire is lit so we have a warm room to snuggle in :lol: 

Not much planned for today so we shall take it as it comes 

I think a hot bath to start the day rolling is called for :lol: 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra and others


Sunny but cold here. My mum is still in bed - so breakfast is a little delayed. But I have prepared as much as I can including the coffee machine. Just have to turn it on. And the kettle too. No, I'm not hungry.  


Sandra enjoy the bath and the family visit!


Have a nice day all


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

A lovely morning here, still a bit chilly though

I'd forgotten it's BH tomorrow, so if this weather keeps up at least those having a break will stay dryish :lol: 

Cooking bacon for Megs, we are sticking to veg at the moment but that bacon smelled very good 8O 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra and all


Heavy rain here. But no BH so not that much of a problem. I'm home alone today and it will be bacon for lunch since I can smell your bacon just reading about it.  


Have a good day all


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Very damp here and apart from Tuesday doesn't look too good at Port Colman 8O :lol: 

Preparing today for the journey up tomorrow, meat and potato pie cooking, always a good standby :lol: 

Not much planned apart from that

Have a good day everyone whatever is happening this BH

Christine hope that bacon was good, what is it about the smell of Bacon?

It just smells so good   

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Damp here too. Ended up making a pizza with bacon topping yesterday. It was very nice and will be made again. It's difficult to think of food that doesn't taste better with a little bacon.


----------



## oldtart

Good evening, everyone
At last I have time to do a post.

I do hope all works out well for Albert, Sandra. 

Hope the weather hadn't been too bad for you especially today, Jock. 

Christine. Are you catching up on your sleep?

I think I may have said earlier, that we spent a couple of days chilling out at the CC site near Troutbeck and the visited Dave!s relations near Whitehaven. We had no Internet access. 

We came back on the 10th. to prepare to take the narrow boat into Liverpool on the 20th. But we had a phone call from the Canal and river Trust to say we couldn't go on that date and the only one we could have was the 15th. It was a mad rush ax we haven't had the boat out this year.

Anyway, we made it and stayed in Salthouse Dock, next to Albert Dock till the 23rd. 

We did a tour of the Old Dock which Is under Liveool One. Absolutely fascinating and it's exactly aa it was when built in 1711. No bricks have been added or removed. We also visited the Metropolitian a Cathedral and saw an amazing production of Cats by a local youth theatre. 

Oh and I treated myself to the kindle paperwhite. I do like it but I think I have a lot to learnt eat.

We are now getting ready to go off to Belgium, Germany and France on the 20th. September.

I will try to keep up with you all now. I'm not going to review this as I don't want to be like you Jock and lose it!!

Val

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

After a smashing weekend at Upton Upon Severn, it's back to work for Rita and I, but only for a couple of days. :wink: 

Val, thankfully we pulled off the grass camping field onto hard standing in the town on Sunday afternoon, then walked back for the remainder of the concert, (short walk). It rained all Sunday night, and we drove off easily at 06.00 yesterday. It rained all the way home, and more.  

Glad that you managed to have a good few days in Liverpool. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Val, Jock and others


Nor so much going on here. I'm waiting for some appointments to be over with so that I can take my van on the road again. In the meantime I'm working doing various chores. And yesterday we enjoyed my mum's marvellous lamb roast.  


Val I visited the same countries earlier this summer - you will definately enjoy yourself! So you cannot just jump into your narrowboat and go wherever you like?

Jock you are starting to become a wise motorhomer driving off the grass before the rain. I did need help from a tractor once with my old van.  


Have a great day, folks!


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

Very wise Jock, we got stuck on a wet field once, it wasn't raining and seemed ok till we got on it 8O 

Managed with a push though

Vall have a great time on the narrow boat

Won't be long Christine till you're off again

Well we are more or less ready foe our trip to Wales

Just need to pack the car up

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted...........
> Jock you are starting to become a wise motorhomer driving off the grass before the rain.


Thanks Christine. 

In 9.5 years of MHing, I have only been stuck four times, and three of those times were due to being directed by others, despite my protestations and misgivings. :roll:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Back home from Wales  

The weather was mixed but didn't stop the kids and Steven and Sam going into the sea and jumping the waves each day, looked Bl****** cold from where I was standing on the beach watching :lol: 

Beautiful coves around the area but the house was a bit remote on the peninsular The hound loved it though

Must admit I tended to spend more time cooking and washing up which suited me, my days of striding along the headlands are gone with the knees :lol: 

Lots of dead heading needed in the garden, just waiting to see what the day will bring weather wise later

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra and welcome back!


I've had one of those nights so just had breakfast. :roll: Over the weekend I'll take my van on a little trip - my brother needs a babysitter for a couple of nights. It will be great beeing with my niece! 


Enjoy your day all


----------



## oldtart

Morning Sandra, jock and Rita And Christine
Up early this. Morning as I have things to catch up on from yesterday!

We went to Southport and all went well I bought a pair of Josef Siebel shoes half price in a sale. I'm told it's a good German make as all the stitching is done by hand. I also bought a longer Rohan waterproof jacket, my birthday present. Had an excellent meal at Le Boulevard and then back to to Park and Ride at the Esplanade. Flat tyre. At 2 55pm. I called the RAC. They were too busy to come out so finally a breakdown truck arrived at 615 from Birkenhead. Why can't they use local services?

So, all those jobs I had planned for yesterday, will have to be done today. The washing is on and we're off to the gym for 9am. 

Sandra. Will PM you about the steamer!

Have a good day everyone, Weather forecast is not bad.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Val and others


Got an email from TomTom yesterday about upgrading the map on my GPS. So I did. And I worked on it for 6 hours and it still does not update. And the old map is gone. So it will not start up. And my brother has moved so I was relying on the GPS to take me to his new address.  I guess I will have to send it off to be repaired.


Val that was an incredibly long wait! Did you get an explanation as to why they were so delayed? But those shoes sound nice!


----------



## aldra

Afternoon all  

It was a long wait Val, it does seem that use of local services would make more sense 

Washer on here too as I've collected some of Petra's washing, they arrived back last night and seem to have had a good time, they are busy cleaning the van now :lol: 

I don't think we ever managed to get Tom Tom to download the free updates we were entitled too when we bought it Christine, thought it was just us

Unfortunately the sun seems to be disappearing and the washer hasn't finished yet, I put it on a long hot wash as the whites were a bit grubby from the holiday 8O 

Have a good day everyone

Got your PM Val, will get back to you

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

Welcome home Sandra. I'm glad that you enjoyed your trip to Wales.  
Val, that is a long time to have to wait. If you had been a woman driver on her own, they'd have been there like a shot. :wink:

Christine, unlucky with the TomTom upgrade. Did you back the unit up before the update? If so, you can revert back to the original maps.
I'm now using one of those Chinese Truck Sat Navs, whith free lifetime updates. You update the micro SD card, and not the unit. It is so much more than just a Sat Nav, and I prefer it to TomTom. :wink: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7-inch-Tr...th-Free-Update-SpeedCam-POI-L18-/260911359316

Rita and I had a nice weekend away at Bleasby, alongside the river Trent, and although pitched on wet grass, we didn't get stuck. :wink:

I am working extra days this week due to holiday cover.

Have a good one.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
I'm not getting any notifications about replies on Early birds. 

Found your replies just by going through the discussion forum.

Not a lot happening. I'm going to put another wash on and hopefully it will dry.

Dave had taken Nic's cat to the vets for a check-up. She's diabetic and had a very bad do last week but she seems to be fine now. Nic and Ian are at Lake Garda. They experienced the worst thunderstorm ever last night.had a text saying they were in the hotel restaurant and the staff had 'locked everything down'. 

Have a good day everyone.

Val


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

Looks like a good week for weather , in fact Sept is not looking bad at all 
Might consider going away the third week of Sept, not sure where yet

Sunshine here Val, washing out on the line so hopefully it will stay fine

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Yes, Sandra. The sun had come out here. I've got two lots on the whirligig.

I know it sounds boring,but it is good once in a while,to enjoy the mundane things in life, like having your washing drying outside. I love its fresh smell when you bring it in!!!

Val


----------



## aldra

Well the day has gone from bad to worse :lol: :lol: 

Alex walks in at 12 ,back from Zante , no hello , coughing and spluttering, I'm ill gran he says Zante's made me ill , I feel really bad, he's now 17 going on 7

Why haven't you gone straight home I ask, have you phoned your mum
No charge on the phone, I'll phone her now before I go to bed but I think she will be out

Bedlam on the phone and all I can hear is you haven't seen me for a month and your having a go at me, and he slams down the phone and goes to bed

I phone his mum, she's in tears,why did he not come home first, because he is at deaths door ( he thinks)and thought you were out and it wasn't the best of moments to lay into him about having friends in the house whilst you were away

And he certainly didn't come to touch base with me, I made him a hot chocolate, he grunted a couple of times and has gone to bed. 

I'd have made him that, more tears, look Petra I said, I got the dirty washing, the dying swan and nothing more. I'm just passing through and next time I'm going the long way round :lol: :lol: 

2pm , phone call from Megs in floods of tears, on her own in the house in Newcastle, had a row at work and stressed
Fine says I , you shouldn't be working in that environment anyway, your exams are finished, you have been invited on an all expenses paid holiday in a 6 star hotel in Dubai for your friends 21st, so phone work, quit and get the train home till the start of next term at Uni

And my full size stainless steel freezer can't be repaired 8O 8O and it matches the fridge  :lol: 

Now can I have a good cry :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> Well the day has gone from bad to worse :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alex walks in at 12 ,back from Zante , no hello , coughing and spluttering, I'm ill gran he says Zante's made me ill , I feel really bad, he's now 17 going on 7
> 
> Why haven't you gone straight home I ask, have you phoned your mum
> No charge on the phone, I'll phone her now before I go to bed but I think she will be out
> 
> Bedlam on the phone and all I can hear is you haven't seen me for a month and your having a go at me, and he slams down the phone and goes to bed
> 
> I phone his mum, she's in tears,why did he not come home first, because he is at deaths door ( he thinks)and thought you were out and it wasn't the best of moments to lay into him about having friends in the house whilst you were away
> 
> And he certainly didn't come to touch base with me, I made him a hot chocolate, he grunted a couple of times and has gone to bed.
> 
> I'd have made him that, more tears, look Petra I said, I got the dirty washing, the dying swan and nothing more. I'm just passing through and next time I'm going the long way round :lol: :lol:
> 
> 2pm , phone call from Megs in floods of tears, on her own in the house in Newcastle, had a row at work and stressed
> Fine says I , you shouldn't be working in that environment anyway, your exams are finished, you have been invited on an all expenses paid holiday in a 6 star hotel in Dubai for your friends 21st, so phone work, quit and get the train home till the start of next term at Uni
> 
> And my full size stainless steel freezer can't be repaired 8O 8O and it matches the fridge  :lol:
> 
> Now can I have a good cry :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sandra


Good grief Sandra. 8O

I do like the advice you gave to your granddaughter. :wink: Nice one. :thumbright:

Val, sometimes going into your account, and resetting email notifications works.

I've been very busy at work today, delivering staff diaries and pupil work/project books all over schools in P/boro. More tomorrow, and St Neots and Cambridge on Wednesday. I came home, sat in front of the TV to watch the lunchtime news...............and fell asleep. 8O 
I seem to be doing a lot of that lately. I redeemed myself when I woke up though, by making a tasty chicken, veg, and noodle stir fry. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Oh Sandra- what away.

I hope,by know you've poured yourself a large glass of red wine!

Jock. It's very mysterious. Since I wrote the post about notifications, I've been receiving them!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Had another appointment early yesterday and when I came back home I was totally knackered. Logged on here but could not think of anything to write. But now I've slept well and had my breakfast eggs.  


Val there is almost no smell better than that of washing dried outside. It's up there with the smell of fried bacon or a freshly moved lawn.


Sandra I hope you got yourself a good glass of red after yesterdays calamities.

Jock that nap was much better than the news anyway!


----------



## aldra

Late again today

I've been cleaning and washing,yet more washing 8O :lol: 

Might do a late spring clean or early one and wash the curtains this month whilst the weather is good

A bit of sunshine makes you feel much better  

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted...........Val there is almost no smell better than that of washing dried outside. It's up there with the smell of fried bacon or a freshly moved lawn.


Oh yes there is Chiristine...................the smell of freshly baked bread. :wink:



> Christine600 posted..................Jock that nap was much better than the news anyway!


You're not wrong there Christine. :lol: :lol:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Home made bread, bacon, the garden after a shower, a roasting chicken 

And the smell of fresh laundry strait from the line

These are a few of my favourite things

And the smell of burning logs and a warm room

And one peculiar thing the smell of the bed linen when the grandkids have stayed the night, it sort of belongs

The smell of their friends when they have stayed is so much different

We are such strange beings and probably never understand the link we have to smells

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

I have a few more favourites:

The smell of the Christmas Dinner. 
The smell in my grandma's house.
The smell of fire wood. Before it's used.



JockandRita said:


> Oh yes there is Chiristine...................the smell of freshly baked bread. :wink:


I totally agree with you there, Jock!


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted
> These are a few of my favourite things


>>These are a few of my favourite things<< :wink:

Having seen it as a child, it is still one of my all time favourite films, (the big softie that I am :wink: ).

Isn't it amazing how a smell or an aroma, can trigger your memory back to many many years ago?

Sometimes I can't remember what I did yesterday, and yet a smell can take me years back in time, and bring memories flooding back in an instant. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

good morning all,

A damp autumnal start this morning, I must admit I rather like autumn, it's sort of relaxing to me

Well my grandsons first forray into a peer holiday hasn't been that good, he says the hotel and the food was rubbish, he was sick much of the time 8O 8O , and he spent the money he had saved for a car

The, later bit Im secretly pleased about, I think 17 is too young to have a car and he still has a year of college before university We will help him when the time is right 

Well it's a trip to Christies this afternoon so I expect we will be late back

We may go to Bolton tomorrow as there is a big freezer place there with stainless steel freezers, they are expensive but the fridge is a tall stainless steel one so we need to match it as near as we can, this modal is no longer produced

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hello Sandra and others

I'm off later today to babysit my 13 yo niece. It's only a couple of nights and I can spoil her a bit. 

Sandra my 16 yo nephew is into motorbikes. I wish he'd had a car instead. :wink: You can probably get a freezer with internet connections and online inventory these days. 

Jock I haven't seen that one. 8O I think my favourite as a kid were The Little House on the Prairie: 




Have a good day all!


----------



## aldra

Goodnight jimbo :lol: :lol: 

Goodnight Christine  

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning all 

Another lovely day here

Off to Bolton to look at freezers, a bit late as Albert took Alex to the Doctor as his chest was not good, now on antibiotics so hopefully he will soon feel much better

We could buy online but not our modal so I prefer to see what I'm buying 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Hi all we are back from our three week road trip to lake Guarda with lots of family.
Garda had had a log of raiment so there was a lot of mud but on the whole the weather was good!
Five small kids and mud !!!!
At times we felt it was a bit much lots of squealing etc is a bit wearing at our age but the kudos lived it all )
Don't have time ti go back through posts so let me know if I've missed anything.
Right back to the sorting and wAshing :lol:


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Margaret. It doesn't seem three weeks you've been away. Nic and Ian flew back from lake Garda last night. They were in a restaurant, not sure what night and experienced a terrible storm. All the doors were licked, shutters and bars put up on the windows and they weren't allowed out!staff said it was the worst storm in 100 years,!they were at the top end of the Lake.

Sandra. Hope you've got your fridge and things are working out with the grandchildren.

Jock. It's my all time favourite. It still gets me when the organs timed up as she enters the cathedral.

Christine. Hope you had an enjoyable time with your niece.

I've been to the dentist this morning. An expensive trip. I have decay under a crown, so, that has to come off, decay sorted and anew crown, £400!

Went to the doctor for a repeat prescription for lanzaprosole- I have an hiatus hernia. I need tablets for 11 weeks as we are away. . Reception says I can only have for two months-NHS rules. She'll have to ask the doctor and phone back after 5pm tomorrow. I will see what he had to say before I do or say anything!!

Well, have a good rest of the day everyone.

I'm not previewing this as I've already landed up on spellcheck!!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Evening all!


A quick post while the bread rolls are heated. Still at my Niece. Been to the stables tending to the horse. So much work. Glad it's not mine!  But he is beautiful.


Good to have you back, Margaret! I loved Garda when visiting in September one year - long before I got my MH. 5 kids and mud - I bet they had a great time! :lol: 


Sleep well all! Bread rolls done now.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Well school is back and so is the Friday family meal :lol: 

We found and bought a freezer yesterday, will be delivered tomorrow morning

As busy day ahead, the apple pie is made, the potatoes peeled for chips

Humous made for a starter, and onions cooked so I'm well ahead :lol:  

Doing slow roast pork on buns with chips and salad

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Evening all. 



> aldra posted...........Doing slow roast pork on buns with chips and salad


Any left please Sandra, and apple pie too? :wink:

Val, I thought the rules were 3 x months medication. Rita (a pharmacy assistant) has confirmed that, although some practises apparently modify the rules. The doctor has the final say. Good luck with that one. :thumbright:

Margaret, I'm glad you had a good time in Garda, and arrived home safely. :thumbright:

We are at home this weekend, as Rita wants to prepare for a medical procedure early on Monday morning. Off toCamper UK in Lincoln tomorrow morning to collect 2 x new handbrake cables for the MH, (tandem axles), which will be fitted hopefully on Wednesday of next week, along with new brakes shoes, etc, if required.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Just a quick one, Jock. I've just picked up my prescription which is for 84 pills! I need11 weeks so that should be ok. 

Have read on the Internet that, as Rita says, it's at the doctor's discretion and he had been prescribing them for 10 years!!

Val


----------



## aldra

I just wished you lived nearer Jock

You would be more than welcome to share the meal

Anyway it went well, don't know where all that pork vanished too

And the mountains of chips 

We cooked them outdoors , in a deep fat fryer reserved for family

For us a chip pan with beef dripping :lol: 

Not often but oh so good

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Missed your post this. Morning,Sandra. It's been a busy day.

Your meal sounds great, especially real chips!!we use oven ones which are just not the same and slow roast park in a bun. Oh, I fancy that!

Hope you've all had a good day. 

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Just waiting for the freezer to be delivered, we are first delivery at 8.00

Alberts gone out early for his bike ride to get back in time

Nothing else planned for the day, maybe some hedge cutting, we bought a new high level hedge trimmer so need to try it out, if it works it will mean a lot less climbing up ladders to reach the top of the hedges :lol: :lol: Will depend on the weather though, I think the forecast is rain today

I found in France that if you take the original prescribed packet the chemist will allow you to buy the tablets, I once ran out of thyroxine and had no problem getting them Val

Hope all goes well for Rita Jock
Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Thanks for that info,Sandra. Hopefully I shall be. ok.

Not a lot planned today. Dave is playing golf later this morning with Ian. 

We are going to see 'the Man with Two Governors' at the Liverpool empire tonight with Nic and Ian. 

Havea good day, all. Hope Rita's treatment goes well, Jock.

Val


----------



## MEES

Good morning all gradually readjusting after our trip and emerging from a monster pile of laundry looks like a good ironing day today and will catch up with Archers podcasts!
Searching for new glass sink cover mot hoping well but Graham is on with replacing the porch light which had burnt out now all he has to do is find the fuse and replace that!
Sandra hope your medical app are going well I've lost touch where you are up to.
Val we too have found it quite easy and cheap to buy our medications when abroad. I was angle to buy antibiotics this time in Italy 4.5 Euros for a course of Amoxillan!
Well kettles boiling - have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


Still at my brothers place. Waiting for him to wake up so that we can make breakfast. He came home late last night so it might be a while yet...


Jock best of luck with the MH repairs and especially with Rita's appointment on monday!

Val bring your original prescription if possible I've heard - then you can get it translated if neccesary. Never tried though.

Sandra have fun filling the freezer.


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all,

Diespite it raining last night, it is a beautiful sunny day with blue skies here today. :thumbright: 

As of 09.00 Rita is on "no food" but has said that she'll be happy to make me a cooked breakfast, and for later, she is doing me an old Scottish favourite, ie, Mince & Tatties.  What a woman, eh? :wink: (Well, it's pointless having a Sunday roast for one. :lol: )

I wish we were planning a winter trip away in the MH. 

Have a good one folks.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning everyone

Margaret Albert had the reoccurring melonoma removed, it's not a good sign as it would indicate that metastasis has and will occur
The scan is next week, so who knows if and when

He will have robotic surgery for the prostate but we have no date as yet

I went out yesterday and bought new curtains for the small lounge dining room and kitchen

I haven't opened them yet, but if I don't like them I can take them back
They are natural linen with Aagapanthus on in white and soft green, shades of Tatton Park flowershow :lol: 

Hope you enjoyed your trip to the theatre Val  

I am inundated with dog hairs since Shadow was in Wales, don't know if it was swimming in the sea, we have brushed and brushed him but it's non stop
Bathed him yesterday in an attempt to loosen the undercoat so maybe we can finally get rid of it I'm sick of hoovering half a dog of the carpet and floors

Have a good day

About to Hoover again 8O 

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Oops Sandra.  

Didn't see you there.  

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Morning everyone 

Just woken up as we were late back from the theatre.

It was brilliant, One Man, , Two Guvnors. Haven't laughed so much in a long time. Mist of the cadge were from Coronation Street. James Corden had starred in the West End.

Not sure yet what I am going to do today! Housework will be there though.

Have a good day, all.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


I'm still at my brother's place but my uncle wants to visit and my mum could use some help so it's back home again as soon as I have written this.

Have a good Sunday all


----------



## aldra

Comfort food Jock, I love mince with creamy mashed potatoes  

Tonight we are having wild trout courtesy of Megs dad, I don't know where he gets it from, I don't think he does either, apparently a guy brings a few each market day in a carrier bag, they are a fair size though

Val you and the iPad are creating some interesting phraseology, mist of the cadge, very poetic :lol: 

Safe journey home Christine 

I've cleaned and hoovered the house to a inch of it's life :lol: , not a dog hair in sight, pity I can't suck the hound up with the Hoover :lol: :lol: 

Tomorrow I shall begin to "spring "clean a room at a time , I'll start with the kitchen which will take forever doing all the cupboards and drawers first 8O 

The new curtains are my incentive :lol: although flowers are a cheaper alternative :lol:, I buy flowers put them in the garage and bring them out into position when every where is finished

Sad isn't it :lol:   

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

No Sandra. I wasn't drunk!! I did say I'd just woken up. I thought I'd do a post before I did anything, didn't have my glasses on and forgot to check it. Well, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! I also blame the predicted text!!

Your wild trout sounds great. We're having Cullen skink.

Val


----------



## aldra

Excuses not accepted :lol: :lol: 

Anyway I love "mist of the cadge"

Still pondering on the cadge

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Thanks for the update Sandra guess you can only tackle things one day again a time and try to be positive.
I guess if he is still able and enjoying
His morning bike ride he us doing well.
Good luck and prayers for you both.
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 



> aldra posted............
> not a dog hair in sight, pity I can't suck the hound up with the Hoover


With the hose and an attachment Sandra, can you not use the hoover on Shadow? ;-)

I'm not too keen on trout, but the thought of Cullen Skink does make my mouth water. :wink:

I'm starting work a bit later this morning, as dropping Rita off at the City Hospital, for an appointment, which will see her sedated throughout. If feeling okay afterwards, she'll be able to sit with me while I finish my customer rounds. If not, I'll take her straight home.

Have a good one folks.

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock and all


Finally a really sunny day again! And the timing is perfect since my garden loving uncle is here to do some more work. Enlarging the small patio and what not.


Jock best of luck to Rita!

Val it's a good and valid excuse so stick to it!  We had trout too yesterday. Delicious. Much better than salmon I think.

Sandra step by step is the best way to do so many things. And getting new curtains is a well respected way of kickstarting a do-over of a room.  


Have a great day alll!


----------



## aldra

Morning all

The curtains are going back  , they didn't look as good opened out the leaves were the predominant feature not the flower, so back to the drawing board :lol: 

Jock you can't use a Hoover, his top long coat doesn't moult, it's the thick undercoat, more like fur, which needs to be brushed out and loosened, and it's nearly done now

Hope that Rita is feeling much better soon Jock

Albert is well, melonoma can only be taken one step at a time, there is no knowing when it will reoccur hence the 6monthly scans and three monthly body checks 

Lucky you Christine, all our pots are in flower but have that Autumn look about them, we could well have flowers well into the Autumn if the weather remains mild

The clematis and roses are having a second flush of blooms :lol: 

Not sure I'm starting the spring cleaning today after all :lol: :lol: 

Maybe tomorrow  

Have a good day

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Morning all

Pleased Albert is well, Sandra. Shame about the curtains. 

Hope Rita is feeling better soon,Jock. 

We could do with a garden loving uncle Christine.

And Busy morning it's been too.

Diabetic cat taken to vet for check up. Glucose level up so insulin increased.

Done the gym. I actually managed 3 minutes on the cross trainer. Up from 2min30 seconds! I find it really difficult. I must admit I'm feeling much better for the exercise.

Dave is off to give blood this afternoon. Housework for me!

Have a good day, all.

I don't think there are too many typing errors!!!
Val


----------



## aldra

Update

Curtains returned, but saw some others that I liked, an extra £80 but they are really nice

And will look good in situ  

Spring cleaning back on tract starting tomorrow

I think :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone.
Jock hope it's going well for Rita good you have work to keep you busy
:twisted:  
Just dropped "baby Jack" at school where have that four years gone?
Very excited the family are buying me a summer house for my 65th tomorrow so I'm very excited :lol: :lol: 
Val every credit with the Gym ++
Sandra good luck with the curtains and every credit with the cleaning. Ironing for me this morning.
Margaret


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone.
Jock hope it's going well for Rita good you have work to keep you busy
:twisted:  
Just dropped "baby Jack" at school where have that four years gone?
Very excited the family are buying me a summer house for my 65th tomorrow so I'm very excited :lol: :lol: 
Val every credit with the Gym ++
Sandra good luck with the curtains and every credit with the cleaning. Ironing for me this morning.
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Not a lot going on besides washing and trying to sort my eye out!

Saw the consultant I see every year after my cataract opinion 2007 on Friday. He found the pressure in the eye I've had the op on is up to 30 which is very high. Ive been looking on the Internet about having the pressure checked when we are in France and Germany. No problem in France. My friend will make me an appointment with her opthalmologist as opticians can't do it. Will sort Germany out. I don't think there will be a problem there either. Just making the appointment and waiting if. It's not the same day.

The consultant has prescribed Tiopex, a beta blocker and written to the other consultant who did the op for the macular hole. I see him on the 16th. I shall be going with my list of questions. There is a risk of glaucoma, I am already using drops for the pressure,but the two can be taken together.

Is your birthday on the 10th. Margaret? If so, mine too, but I shall be 71!

Have a good day all.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Hi Margaret and Val


I'm doing laundry today to get ready for another trip. Other bits and pieces have to be sorted too.


Margaret how nice of them!

Val if nothing else works you could contact the "Notfall" aka Emergency department at a hospital. They should know how to proceed.


----------



## oldtart

Thanks, Christine.

Val


----------



## MEES

Well what a coincidence both on the 10th :lol: 
Happy birthday Val!
Apparently we are going to San Marcos at Hoole or tea too!!
How are you celebrating or was the theatre trip part of it?
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good evening all

jock, how is Rita?

Well I cleaned all the walls , paintwork, bookcases , mirrors ,windows ect inthe back lounge. Washed the curtains and hung up Half of the new ones :lol: 
Plus one wall in the dining room, tomorrow I'll finish the dining room and hang some more curtains

Margaret what a lovely birthday present, a very happy birthday tomorrow

Catch you all tomorrow  

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted.........Jock, how is Rita?


Thanks for asking Sandra. 

She did suffer some pain and discomfort during the procedure, (due to the length of the stricture), but she is feeling fine, for now thanks. :thumbright: 
We are sure in our own minds, that further procedures will entail, due to the findings...............unfortunately.

You have been busy today Sandra. ;-)

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Happy birthday vall

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 

Happy Birthday to both *Val* and *Margaret*.

:new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday:

I hope you both have a smashing day. :thumbright:

Weather pending, I should see the replacement of the 2 x handbrake cables on the MH this afternoon. It's not a job I could do myself, as I don't have the right lifting gear, but I shall be the competent person's oily rag during the process. :wink:

Have a good one, 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

A very happy birthday val and Margaret, hope you both have a fantastic day

Well I was up at 4.30 to let the hound out , so finished deep cleaning the dining room  , hung another curtain and stopped off for a cheese omelette , I just had a fancy for one, no idea why as it's years since I made one

Jock I'm glad Rita is feeling better but sorry that it looks like further treatments will be needed

Hope you get the hand break cables sorted, the weather here looks promising so hopefully will be at your end too

Have a gOod day

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Thanks for your birthday wishes Sandra and Jock. Jock you are so talented with the smileys etc. 

Happy birthday Margaret. 

We went for a meal at the Piri,Piri restaurant in Ormskirk last night. Really enjoyed it. We're going to the cinema this afternoon to see Helen Mirren in The Hundred Foot Journey. It's had some good reviews. 

Have a good day, all.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all

And a Happy Birthday to Margaret and Val!







I hope you both get a wonderful day!









Jock I had to tighten my handbrake cable and the mechanic showed me how easy the job was. But he had a pit I could drive over. I don't have one of those at home. :wink:

Sandra I often have cheese omelets for lunch. Love them! Lots of onion.

Val enjoy the film - and the rest of your birthday!


----------



## oldtart

Thank you Christine. I shall have to learn how. To put these wonderful emoticons on. Is that what they are called  just tried and I got the D!!

Val


----------



## oldtart

Oh!!!!! When I submit it it changes to the emoticon. That's one new thing I've learnt today, and on my birthday. Balloons and Happy birthdays next!!!!!!

Val


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted..........Hope you get the hand break cables sorted, the weather here looks promising so hopefully will be at your end too


The weather here is smashing Sandra, but the job is cancelled  ....................until early next week hopefully. 
He's very good at what he does, is my mechaninc pal, but he gets himself so busy, he becomes overwhelmed by it all. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Just back from the film. 

It was predictable, but enjoyable. Mostly us. 'Oldies' there. 

Dave now making a vegetable curry. I think I might super- drinks? :B-fly: 

Val


----------



## oldtart

Got carried away with my butterfly and forgot to spellcheck!!!

I''me going to do us a pre-drink.

Val


----------



## aldra

Val

Don't do a spell check

Just leave us with the delightful I pad interpretation of what you said

Im shattered, a little bit drunk, the last time I did so much 

I was pregnant and suffering from the nesting syndrome 

So what am I suffering from now :lol: :lol: 

Loads of drawers cleaned in the kitchen, some walls washed,plants watered, I'm big on plants  , hanging, on sills, you name it :lol: 

An indoor garden

Stopped off to feed a grandchild ham ,cheese and tomato sandwiches 

Must have been ok, ordered for tomorrow
Or possibly BLT  

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone  

Another busy day ahead, Alberts in the middle of hedge and ivy clipping, a big job but at least we can start to put the garden to bed :lol: 

I'm finishing off the kitchen, and then it's Friday again, soon comes round

A chilly start this morning, a definite nip in the air, Alberts out on his bike ride and I need to get on

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra and others

My uncle is working in the garden and I've found my old hearing protectors







since his stone saw is very noisy. But the resulting pation will be very nice!

Sandra could you send Albert over when he's done?


----------



## oldtart

Hi all. I'm just trying out posting using my phone instead of the ipad. It does give word suggestions so I might not make as many mistakes! 

Sorry Sandra if it doesn't give you as much fun though I shan't be using it all the time. it could come in handy when we are away. 

Val


----------



## aldra

Val, they not mistakes, the iPad guesses words and puts them in

Now how am I to get my poetic input if you remember to check

Spoil sport :lol: 

Christine your life seems to be composed of trying to escape noise :lol: 

Alberts volunteers to come and cut your hedges in return for board and lodging, accept his offer, and whilst he's there teach him to ski :lol: :lol: 

I'm shattered, the kitchen is finished including all the drawers, 23 of tHem 8O , 

I've also finished the hall, walls and paintwork 

I must be sickening for something :lol: :lol: 

The hedges are all clipped inside and out, 3 metres high, 40m round

Now just the Ivy's that cover the house and then the back

Would prefer to have been off round Europe in the van but we don't have a date for the prostate surgery, the scans next week for the melanoma, the week after we meet again with the robotic surgeon so maybe we will have some idea of likely time

Would love to fly somewhere warm for our 50 th anniversary on the 7 th of Nov, but we have the hound and as yet haven't found a kennel we like
And our eldest son, is trying to organise something just In case we don't but he is a control freak, a lovely control freak and I expect we somehow made him that

The family would have the hound but he is so territorial I am uneasy to leave him in case he gets out 

It will all work out, it generally does   

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted........Albert's volunteered to come and cut your hedges in return for board and lodging, accept his offer, and whilst he's there teach him to ski :lol: :lol:


I blooming well hate gardening with a passion, but even I'd trim hedges for lessons on how to ski. Maybe Albert and I can make it a joint venture. :wink:

Sandra, re Shadow, can family live at your place looking after him, whilst you and Albert get away? At least he'd feel at ease, in his own territory.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Jock

He really is a hound from hell

An absolute pussy cat once you meet him

Embarrassing really

But if you enter the garden Im not sure

We have double gates

But what if the kids forgot to shut the internal ones?

It may be fine,but I'm not willing to take the chance

The same with the van
Every one who meets him loves him

But that one split second before he is introduced

I not sure

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good evening all no time to post in the mornings now I'm taking Jack to school. We have him and Oscar (2) sleeping over tonight so we have school and Nursary run tomorrow morning 8O 
Had a fabulous day yesterday lord of flowers rather too many chocolates,
A lovely meal out with the family, some new books for the motorhome and plants for the garden.
I'm a very lucky girl :lol: 
We have decided to leave for France/Spain n 2nd October after our OAP flu jabs :lol: 
Think we will get ferry to Caen and drive through France and long ferry back.
Have a good day all  
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.  

Margaret, any room onboard for a passenger, to Spain in October? :wink:

Later this morning, we will shoot off to Stoke Bruerne for the weekend. It's right on the Grand Union canal, (boat watching through the locks), and they are having a "Village At War" weekend. :wink: 

Yesterday, the sun hardly came out at all, and today looks like being much of the same.  

Have a good one folks,

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Well Jock it was beautiful here yesterday and looks like more of the same today!
Thought I wouldn't have time to post today but hadn't allow for ,the 7 am start :lol: :lol: 
Just dropped Oscar at Nursary and waiting to take Jack to school
Have a good day all
Margaretx


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Sounds good Margaret, if we could plan we would join you, we were, thinking of going to Spain either later this year or early next and I remember you saying how nice the site in Spain was. We will just have to see how things pan out

We are picking 3 of the grandkids up from school later, for the Friday meal

Roast chicken , rice and salad, nice and simple this week, followed by plum crumble and custard

Have a great weekend Jock, it sounds to be a dry one everywhere weather wise 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!

My mum has a large garden so there is work enough for everybody. But skiing is more difficult. We live in the warmest part of Norway so it does not snow much. Water skiing perhaps? 

Not that many days left before you go then, *Margaret*. 

*Jock* I love watching the boats from my MH. Have fun!

I'm sure you can turn off the word suggestions *Val* :lol:

*Sandra* perhaps your oldest will manage to find a suitable place for Shadow? : :animaldog:


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted........Roast chicken , rice and salad, nice and simple this week, followed by plum crumble and custard


Sounds good to me Sandra. :wink:



> Christine600 posted........We live in the warmest part of Norway so it does not snow much. Water skiing perhaps? Very Happy


That'll do for me Christine. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning


Cold outside today - the sun does not help much yet. But my uncle is already outside working on the patio. 


Have a great day all.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Dry but very cloudy again today, a definate nip in the air

Just finished stacking the dishwasher and clearing up the kitchen, chicken carcasses stripped for the hound :lol: 

Not feeling very energetic today, too much wine last night I think 8O but I think I'll start on the main lounge today

The sun is just peeping through which is nice

Have a good day 

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Christine, Sandra, and all. 

The sun is out here on Northants.  They've certainly picked the right weather for their Village At War weekend.

Unfortunately, I've been reading the "Scotland Decides" thread, but only got as far as page 10, as I couldn't stand any more of the absolute vitriolic racist tripe, from many (not all) of my fellow MH'ers living outside of Scotland, where I too live. 

Have a good one folks.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Not worth getting worked up about Jock,

I don't know what to think about the idea of Scotland going independent

I suppose I feel saddened but I really don't know why,I suppose it's alwaysbeenpart other United Kingdom and change always leaves uncertainty 

That weekend looks good, you both enjoy it  

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

My uncle thinks you are all planning this to get your tax free quota without having to leave your fine island. 

To me from the outside it seems a bit unneccesary. But then we feel the negative side of beeing on the outside of the EU.

My mum dished up with a seafood buffet and white wine tonight. It was so delicious!


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted............To me from the outside it seems a bit unneccesary.


As it does to me too Christine. 

Good morning all.

At the "Village At War" exhibition yesterday, I spotted that Nick bloke, who is Alan Sugar's hit man on The Apprentice, and who comperes Countdown on CH 4. He was driving his Aston Marton convertible at the time, looking for the car park. :wink:

After a couple of hot dogs, salad and dressing, we had a night of convivial company, listening to music of the 40s whilst consuming a wee swally or two. :wink:

Have a good one folks.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jock and others


After a slow lazy breakfast I'm now having a slow lazy look around the web. I think slow and lazy is todays theme.  


Jock the Willage at War weekend sounds interesting. But I must be slow and lazy in my head because I thought why don't we have that here? Eventually I realized it would be with German soldiers and censored music. Not quite the same. :?


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all

Well I've definitely had a slow lazy Sunday Christine, I woke at six, came down and made coffee and toast for us both, took it back to bed and we both slept and read till about 10am  Alberts also having a lazy day although he has taken the hound out and is going out for a ride on the scooter and I've prepared the meal from 

I haven't done anything since except have a hot bath :lol:, and put some washing on the line as my daughters machine has given up the ghost
It's very cloudy but there is a breeze

Jock I'm afraid I haven't seriously listened to the arguments for and against Scottish independence and I must admit to getting a bit fed up with the non stop coverage 

The war weekend sounded good though

Have a good day, what remains of it
:lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Afternoon all  

Well a bit more energetic today, lounge curtains all ironed and rehung, only the utility room left to do now  and downstairs completed

Megan is back from Dubai and has had a fantastic time, she swam with dolphins so I'm madly jealous, it's something I'd love to do

Alberts taken her to Manchester to get her text books for this years study at Uni, so the Ivies will need to wait another day 8O 

It's been raining and cloudy here but the sun is out now

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Afternoon all
Well. We've had things happen since Friday evening.

Dave did some painting on the boat and we took it for a sail to turn it round. On the way back after he said he wad feeling tired and was yawning a lot, he felt dizzy. I took over the tiller and the next thing I knew he had passed out behind me. I manged to get the boat back into the mooring with the help of. Friends. We called the ambulance. He had ECG's, blood tests and a chest x Ray at Southport hospital and they concluded it was a viral infection.

I did give him two spoonsful of honey and a sweet biscuit with a cup of tea and he said he felt much better after that. He had been shaking and had a temperature of 38.9. 

Anyway, he says he feels tired but much better today.

We went with Nic to a show near north which yesterday and she got a first and a second with her horse so she was very pleased. I must change the photo as she now has a grey Andulacian!

So we'll see what tomorrow brings. I see the consultant who did my eye op. I do hope the pressure has gone down.

Val


----------



## aldra

wow Val that was quite a day

Did they test for diabetes??

Or did his blood sugars just drop

Congratulations to nick  

Fingers crossed the eye appointment is good news tomorrow 

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi Sandra
He thought his blood sugar levels had dropped and he needed the sugar. The paramedics did a test and it was 13, but of course, he'd had the sugar.

Our friend Jackie who has a boat near us, says her father has exactly the same thing happen very occasionally. It's the first time it's happened to Dave.

I'm going to do a course on the boat next year. This incident really brought it home to me that I must be able to steer and cope with the boat in an emergency.

I've got my list of questions for the consultant tomorrow.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Val that was a little too much exitement for a day. I'm glad he's better now! It did remind me of my fathers diabetes.



oldtart said:


> I must change the photo as she now has a grey Andulacian!


I always thought it was you in that picture.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all up early for the school run and the parents decided to do it anyway - just as well they need the practice and we will be off in a couple of weeks 
Val you are having too much 'excitement'
How is Dave now? And how did the eye consultation go?
Sandra I too have been spring cleaning but as you know not quite on your scale!!!
Christine I thought the same as you about the the horse )
Jock how is Rita doing.
We have visitors for the next couple of days ( hence the spring cleaning)
Have a hood day everyone
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Margaret and others


I'm on my way to do some more babysitting for my niece - then after I'll just continue on a trip across the country. Not much planned as usual.


Margaret I like to have guests too - I never have a cleaner home than just before they arrive!


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Well not so good as Albert is off to A and E as his wound has reopened 8O 

It looks perfectly clean and fortunately it's not such a big one to repair

I expect he has overdone it with cutting Ivies ect although it is a month since it was stitched

It's unlikely he will get the same Doctor in A and E who re stitched the 
first one, pity as he did such a good job of it

Oh well these things are sent to try us, hopefully he won't need to wait too long as he is taking Megan to Manchester to get her train back to Uni this morning, but my DILaw says she will take her to the station instead so he need not worry

Have a good day
Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning ladies. 

I've been busy over the last couple of days with painting the rear garden fences. I've still got the front fences to do yet, plus the neighbour's side. It's our fence, but he won't paint his side with a colour that suits him, so I am going to paint every three planks of wood, Red , White , and Blue , ready for Thursday, :lol: ................I wish. :wink:

Dark Oak for the rear fences, and Red Cedar for the front fences.



> Mees posted..........Jock how is Rita doing.


Thanks for asking Margaret.  
Whilst on these steroids, she is doing fine, but she has to reduce them, (from 3 down to 1 a day) and having been down this route before, that's when things start to flare up again. The colonoscopy procedure last week, showed a stricture of 25cms (10 inches). 8O That is long, but it's about the same length of infected intestine that she has had removed twice previously. 
More to follow after next consultant's appointment.

Enjoy having visitors. :thumbright:

*Val*, Dave keeling over like that, was a bit of a shocker for you! 8O I am pleased you managed to keep it together, gettting the boat on the mooring and getting Dave some medical help. Well done :thumbright: Many folks would have panicked.
I am glad to hear that your Dave is feeling better. I hope you appointment today goes (or went) well. :thumbright:

*Christine*, I know Norway isn't very big, but when you say "a trip across the country", do you mean East to West (or vice versa) across the whole of Norway? Any particular route or destinations in mind? Good luck with that, and safe travels. :thumbright:

*Sandra*, Albert's wound opening up after a month of being stitched, doesn't sound good. 8O I hope he manages to get it sorted. :thumbright:

Providing my mate doesn't cancel again, the MH should see a complete overhaul of the brakes this afternoon, including the fitting of the two new handbrake cables. We've certainly got the dry weather for the job. 

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

I think he may just overdone things wielding hedge cutters etc, apparently it takes up to a year for stitched skin to become fully healed

Anyway they just covered it and Albert is already due at Christies tomorrow , they may leave it to heal over and granulate, it's 3x2 cm, but they will check it tomorrow when he goes for a scan

It's very clean and healthy looking though, and Alberts pleased as he can carry on with the Ivy's, no new stitches to nurse

I hope that Rita does not have further problems when she weans off the steroids Jock, fingers crossed the consultant has good news

We would normally be away Margaret so I may as well use the time to do something positive with , once we see the robotic surgeon we may have an idea of when the op will be and may get a couple of weeks in this country

At least I'll be all prepared for Christmas :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Well it's done ferry booked to Caen 2nd October and back from Santander on 17th nov :lol: 

Sorry Jock, Sandra and Val that you are struggling with health issues and not able to do same yet. :? 

Hopefully all will be resolved soon and you will be off on long trips too!

Jock Norway seemed a BIG country Shen we were over there!!!

Off to aqua now 

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Margaret and others!

I am keeping my niece company again while her father is away. She is 13 and quite a handful for him. But when with me she is on her best behaviour. The perks of beeing an aunt. :wink:

*Margaret* that's only two weeks from now!  You are very lucky - it sounds fantastic.

*Jock I* am driving across at it's widest - approximately from Bergen and straight east. It's one day of driving if you hurry but I never do. When I get across I will decide if I turn north or south. Or continue east.

*Sandra* best of luck at Christies. It's my impression that doctors stich less than earlier and just stick a plaster over it.


----------



## aldra

So late I'm almost early

They have just put a dressing on it as it's healing Christine

No melonoma was found in the surrounding skin at path lab, but they usually do a wider incision to make sure 
They are referring it to the skin specialist consultant for his opinion 8O 

Well Jock tomorrow will bring the answer  

Catch up with you all tomorrow, been shortening the lounge window curtains as they wanted 40 pounds to do it, wish I'd just let them :lol: 

Old habits die hard 8O  

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted...........Well Jock tomorrow will bring the answer


Yes Sandra, and I'm dreading it. 

Thumbs up with the results from the wider incision too. :thumbright:

Off to High Wycombe in the morning, (the earlier the better to beat the M25 congestion), then off to Wainfleet in the afternoon in the MH.  Oh yes, and there is a brewery trip organised at Batemans in Wainfleet, during the weekend. :thumbright:

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Well Jock they have voted to stay and I for one am very glad, of course it may be an age thing, perhaps younger voters may not feel the same way about Gt Britain
Maybe living in the north means we are closer to Scotland not just geographically

Have a great trip Jock, and have one for me at the brewery :lol: 

Well I've been cooking since 5.30, fish pie and cottage pie for those who don't like fish in a creamy cheese sauce topped with mashed potatoes :lol: 

All done except for the mashed potatoes so almost there now  

Weather looking promising, temping the 20 s forecast

The storms last night in the South were unexpected and I believe Southern France had it very bad

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra - enjoy your family dinner!

As a foreigner with a small amount of Scottish blood in my veins I'm glad. 

Jock have a great brewery tour - and have one for me too!


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted..........Well Jock they have voted to stay and I for one am very glad,





> Christine600 posted.........As a foreigner with a small amount of Scottish blood in my veins I'm glad.


So am I ladies 

Sandra, that fish pie sounds really nice. :wink:

It's very dull and misty over in East Lincs, and getting dark now.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.  

It is still quite grey and misty here in Wainfleet, but warm and dry with it. 

My return here later, will depend upon how long we spend at the brewery, and my state of mind at the time. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Have a good one,

Jock. :wink:


----------



## MEES

Hope the family enjoyed the dinner Sandra.

We are cleaning ,packing and trying yo sort the garden in preparation for our departure!

Have a good weekend all
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock, Margaret and others


Still babysitting my niece so lots of horse everything.  


Jock then I hope we will not see you in a while. :lol: :lol: 

Margaret I love preparing for a trip! It's almost as fun as the trip itself. So have fun and enjoy!


Have a nice day all!


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Jock enjoy the brewery, hic :lol: , very autumnal here too

Christine enjoy your niece, I love horses too

Margaret, we are doing our preparation to the garden slowly as not going anywhere yet, the geraniums and fuchsias are in full flower , and the colours are particularly lovely at this time of year

A slow start today, Albert has started on the back garden, young albert is supposed to be coming to help, he was moaning yesterday that he needed a new football but had no money, he was told to earn it :lol: 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

at last Ive found you!!

For some reason I cannot access my hotmail through the mail icon on the ipad. it now comes up to chose a server. When I click on the Ourlook .com and put in my e mail address and password it comes up already in use!!!!! 

Dave has just come in so he may be able to sort it out. i have to go in via safari but have saved it on the home screen. 

i have to go back on December 1st. for another op on my eye to try to remove the bits of oil. it' dne with water and oil. Another pre op the week before.

will have to go as we're now off to Nic and Ians for tea and they will watch the Liverpool march. not time to spellcheck. Hope not too many mistakes!!!!!

Val


----------



## oldtart

Hi again
Now at Nic and Ians. Sorry. I got it wrong. They use water and air to remoive the oil!

I'm not sure what Dave's done but we now have two hotmails, one showing 34 in the inbox and the other 5!!!!! it's certainly different and I'm getting notifications of posts again.

Dave and Nic are doing beefburgers and salad for tea. I'm going to open a bottle of wine!!!!!

Val


----------



## aldra

Mines already opened

I will reform

Like St Augustine I pray

Lord make me chaste but not yet :lol:  

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

first I get no notifications and now I'm getting two for the same post!!!!

val


----------



## Christine600

It's to make sure you don't forget us, Val!


----------



## oldtart

I certainly wont forgwt you all, Christine!

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

It's a bit grey and damp over this way. 

After a pleasant tour of the brewery, I had a couple of their beers, Autumn Fall, (dark) and Yella Belly Gold (blonde) which were both very nice indeed. 
They have a caravan site behind the brewery, and you can turn up for a tour, within their listed hours of opening.

http://www.bateman.co.uk/our+brewery/brewery+tours

Val, glad to read that you are sorted now with your (double) emails. :wink:

Home later today. Have a pleasant Sunday folks. 

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning


One of my refillable LPG bottles have stopped working. I spoke with a gas man and it's probably a valve that has stopped working. So a new one is ordered. And I can manage on one bottle now that I know about this. But I might have to delay the next leg of my trip a few days until the valve has been replaced. 


Jock thank you for the link. It sounds like something I would like to do some day.


Have a nice Sunday all!


----------



## oldtart

Morning everyone
Still getting two e mails for everything!

weather is lovely here near Standish, Wigan. We're with nic at a show for Spanish horses. It's a new learning experience for both Nic and Aureo. She's enjoying it which is the main thing. I think Aureo is' He's certainly doing a lot of talking to the other horses!!!!!

Val


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all

A quiet day here

The weather is fantastic ,which is just as well as I have all my daughters washing on the line, her machine is broken which is convenient for her 8O :lol: 

Finished the other curtain so soon there will be two curtains hanging in the front lounge :lol:  

Sounds like a good trip Jock, so one for me ,one for Christine so what did you drink for you ?! :lol: 

Hope you get that valve sorted Christine  

Have a good day out Val  , sounds great

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted.......... Sounds like a good trip Jock, so one for me ,one for Christine so what did you drink for you ?! :lol:


I had a pint of Batemans XB.................in the hotel bar on the way back to our camp site. :wink: There's no flies on me Sandra. :lol:

I'm glad you've got good weather, as it is overcast and quite cool back at home now. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Dentist for me today, only a checkup but means a trip to Manchester 

Having problem with my right hand, I think it's carpel Tunnel,and it has been very painful all night. Quite a bad nerve pain and it's pulling ny thumb to the centre of my hand so I can't open it

Prob getting close to needing surgery 

Well on that cheerful note I'll leave you all to have a good day :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good morning all


Still at my brothers place. It's small so me having my own bedroom with me is making everything much easier. I'm house sitting enjoying his broadband while he is at work. 


Sandra best of luck with both the dentist and the carpal tunnel.


----------



## oldtart

Hi all
Hope all went well with the dentist'Sandra.

Dave has carpel tunnel problems. He hasn't mentioned it lately, so I presume it's ok.

Nic enjoyed yesterday. She got a third in the dressage which she was very pleased about.

Sun shining today. Dave's gone to pick the MH up. I'm going to look at the posts on the Moselle on here to see what Stellplatz are recommended. I must also sort out from Ypres to Trier.

That's worked out well for you Christine at your brothers. I'm quite happy to sleep in the camper if we're visiting friends. I must admit I don't enjoy packing a suitcase!

Enjoy the rest of the day.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Hi Val!

We stayed in a place called Kinheim. A large grass bank with lots of places right on the riverside. A local baker came with his van to sell bread rolls etc in the morning. But I do not know if he do that all year. A quiet little town with a hotel with restaurant and another much smaller possibly summer only place. A baker with a small grocery section and lots of weingut's. A 10-15 minutes with my bike to Gröv with a few more shops and a cash point.


----------



## oldtart

Thanks Christine.

I looked at the Germany touring posts and Kinheim Is one that is mentioned.

I'm trying to find the best one for Trier. Two gave been recommended.

Val


----------



## MEES

Morning all.
The first dull one here for a while.
Sandra hope the dentist went well  
Van was MOT d yesterday a monthe early as it will run out while we are away.
Nor we can get on and clean and pack it between visitors ,childminding,and gardening 
Going to is it my mum today and do a bit of shopping.
Her friend died yesterday so she is very down  
Have a good day everyone :lol: :lol
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Margaret and all


A dull day here too. And I am still waiting to get the gas valve repaired before I drive any further. They thought the spare part woulr arrive yesterday so I am optimistic it will arrive today. 8) 


Margaret congrats on the MOT - always a relief when it's OK. I'm sorry to hear about your mum's friend. 



Have a nice day all


----------



## aldra

Morning all

The dentist was just a check all was well, the this morning one of my front lower teeth broke, typical 8O 8O 

My hand is back to normal, well what is normal for me, it has poor grip the thumb is drawn inward and always mild pain The left hand although affected is much less so

Margaret give my condolences to your mum, it's so hard to lose a friend

Hope the valve arrives today Christine  

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hello all
Pleased the dentist was ok and your hands are easier today, Sandra.

Hope you get the valve soon Christine.

So sorry about you mums friend Margaret. Please pass on my condolences. 

Dave has a scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed. It has delayed our departure as we were going last Sunday. Now booked for Saturday to allow time for a follow-up with the GP. Thank goodness I did a flexible booking Dover to Dunkirk with DFDS. 

Val


----------



## aldra

val

Hope the scan is fine

We are waiting for the results of Alberts scan

And a date for the prostate op

Will we ever get away?

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

It's so frustrating Sandra.

All we can do is hope it is ok and the radiographer will fax it to the GP.

I'd there any reason why you have to wait for the scan.

We were told that if there are problems they fax the results immediately.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Well we have sunshine and heavy showers here today.

I shall continue packing the MH ready for the off on Saturday.

Hope you all have a good day.

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning val and those to come

I don't know about needing to wait for the scan results, that's just an anxiety but we could do with knowing an approximate time scale for the robotic surgery

We should find out today though, I hope as we have an appointment with the robotic surgeon this afternoon

Calling at Lidl on route to Christies as they have single electric blankets this week, like to have them on the beds for when the kids stay over, they look very soft and have a timer on for up to 12 hrs, many is the time I've gone in to make the beds and found the blanket still on 8O 

Viv (HHymer) is coming tomorrow to stay for a few days, it will be good to see her again before she returns to South Africa. We met at the Northern Rally in May. She is making a South African curry for Friday, and very good it is too, I sampled that at the Northern meet too

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Afternoon all.

I've been really busy with work and doing this and that, then I ran out of fence paint. I fetched some more this afternoon, but that will have to wait until next week to be applied, when we come back from the Lincoln MH Show.

I've still to wash the MH, fill with water, and chuck some clothes and food in, but some of that can be done in the morning. :wink:

*Sandra*, I hope you got the info you wanted, and a date for Albert's surgery. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Not so Jock

He was great and put us on his surgery list

But feels we do not know enough about the modern radiotherapy and it's precision at the Christies 

So he is writing to the consultant radio therapist to see us, and better explain as he thinks that is the best for Albert given his age and the melanoma

We celebrate our 50 Anniversary, early Nov, I always maintained I will divorce him then

So it's definite now :lol: :lol: 

I'll keep the kids :lol:  

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted........We celebrate our 50 Anniversary, early Nov, I always maintained I will divorce him then
> 
> So it's definite now :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll keep the kids :lol:
> 
> Sandra


Poor Albert 8O ..................or maybe not, eh? :lol:

Cheers for now,

Jock. :wink:


----------



## jedi

Good morning one and all. Had to get up at 3.30am for work - the start of a 14 hour shift  

A bit of a shock to the system after 6 months idly wandering around Europe.

Have a good day and roll on March.

Jed


----------



## aldra

Good morning Jed and all to follow

Back to the grindstone Jed :lol:, Never mind soon be Christmas :lol:  
Up much the same time as you only in my case it was cramp that woke me 8O 

Still I do enjoy the early hours of the morning, just me and radio 4, the birds and the world beginning to wake up

Well it's Rosh Hashanah,Jewish new year, so best wishes to all Jewish people

Catch you all later

sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all
Jed and Sandra you are up early!
I too couldn't lie in so have been studying the central heating controls to re set whilst away in Spain 8O 
Taking mum to eye hospital today.
The pots and baskets are nearly done.
Graham has built the summerhouse - looks good
Van is half sorted and brains are in depart mode!
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone Autumnal again here.
Friends arriving soon for the weekend so domestic goddessing for me.
Friends have booked us a good pitching Spaiin
Getting very excited now !

Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Margaret, and all following.

It is overcast but warm here at the Lincoln Motorhome Show, although it is trying to brighten up. 
Yesterday, we had Vulcan XH558 buzzing over, as part of it's "Cold War" flight visits. We are right next door to one of my old stomping grounds, RAF Scampton.
A single Red Arrow was going through his practise routine yesterday too. 

Margaret, you lucky sod. :wink: I wish I was getting excited about travelling to Spain again. When do you set off?

Right, the clouds are now dispersing, the sun is out, and the panels are banging in the amps. 

Have a good one.

Jock. 

P.S. Sandra, whats on the menu this Friday?


----------



## aldra

Jock

We have Viv, H Hymer staying so it was South African curry

Excellent, the kids loved it as she made a hot and milder

You too would have loved it

For the younger ones it was roast chicken :lol: :lol: 

It sounds as though you too had a good time

Stuff Margaret  :lol: 

She is trying to make us jealous

And it's working :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.  

It's a chilly start here at Lincoln. Brrrrrrrr

Sandra, South African Curry? Not had one of those before, but as you say, I'm sure I would have loved it.  

I have been chatting to so many MH'ers, who have their ferries already booked for heading south to some sun in December, many of whom aren't heading back until Easter time. 8O (jammy bu##ers). Unfortunately, Rita and I are not joining them.    

The weather is looking good.

Have a good one folks.  

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jock, others


I'm finally down from the mountains and back into civilisation where my mifi box work. It's fine without internet for a few days but then it's great when it works again. I'm glad I'm not addicted or anything. :wink: 
And just in time too - the mountain roads I just traveled are now covered in snow. 8O 


Jock I'm not going far away either. Too many things going on keeping me back.

Margaret it is this saturday you are leaving? I wish you a fabulous trip! 

Sandra have you lost your avatar or is it just my computer? That curry sounds delicious. I wish you would post a samle for us to taste. :lol:


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
At last Im catching up on you all, Early Birds!

It's been a very busy and anxious few days. Dave's scan was ok. The radiologist was very good and faxed the result to the doctor. She phoned Thursday afternoon and said Dave didn't need any medication and the problem will clear itself.

We are now on the M6 on our way to Dover. It has been drizzling and it's busy. I am making the most of our 3mobile MiFi. We shall have to rely on wifi access in campsites etc. when we are in Belgium, Luxembourg and Germany. The MiFi should work in France.

Hope you have a super time in Italy Margaret. 

It must be lovely to go up into the mountains Christine.

South African curry sounds wonderful Sandra.

Enjoy the show Jock.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


Now I'm back at sea level - south of Oslo somewhere. Followed my nose and found a beach with a small parking lot. No city nearby but a navy base so the mifi gets a good signal. I even got sunshine!


Val you are probably abroad by now. Have a great trip!


----------



## oldtart

Just a quick morning all!

At DFDS Dunkirk. Arrived off the 6pm boat last night after a 5hour drive down.

Good meal and bottle of wine on the boat. I'm using the 3mifi now but not for long. We're off to Ypres. About 1hour from here.

I'll be in touch next time we have wifi.

Have a good day.

Val


----------



## MEES

Good morning all Val hope you enjoy Ypres we certainly did the site/ Aire was full so we parked by the swimming pool which was very handy and had toilets.
We have visitors this weekend and a busy schedule of child minding up to the minute we leave on Thursday morning so do hope we will get all our jobs done!
Christine you seem to excell at finding wilding spots!
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all :lol: 

Viv has just left and starts the final prep to return to South Africa, taking the van to storage etc

We had a good visit

The hound was poorly yesterday evening, walking very badly, emergency trip to the vet, scanned and all seemed well with the intestines etc
But on examination it seemed he had a painful spot on his spine so must have twisted it while bounding around
Pain killing injections given and he spent a miserable night, so did I, he couldn't make the stairs so I was up every hour our so to check he was still ok

Seems much better today but not himself yet, walking much better not so stiff and anxious so I guess the pain is easing

Val have a fantastic trip :lol: 

Christine things seem to be going well on your trip, how close are you to that base and all those men in uniform :lol: :lol: 

Margaret, you'll get there the last days of prep are always stressful but it comes together in the end

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Christine things seem to be going well on your trip, how close are you to that base and all those men in uniform :lol: :lol:


Only saw the guard at the gate. But earlier they came jogging past my van. Uniformed in a different style. 

I wish both Shadow and you sleep better tonight, Sandra.


----------



## aldra

I hope so

I needto phone Eleanor, the vet at 7.00 to check if she wants me to give him the next 24 hrs of painkillers

She is the one that received the hound from hell when his intestines fell out, and spent8 hrs operating on him, and being the night vet nursed him through the next week

As she says, he should be dead, I just love this dog, look at him he is beautiful

In spite of the fact he snarled at her she just walked up to him and said Hi Shadow you remember me , and it seems he did
She is half his size

It will have cost more because I always need a scan to check alls well there, and it's not the cause of his symptoms and this time it was not or so I hope

It seems so far he has a back injury

I just hope he continues to be better and can get up stairs

That way I don't need to come down every hour or so throughout the 

night to see he is alright

He is such a wimp when he is ill :lol:  

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

It sounds like Shadow has a good vet then.

Never met him ofcourse but my coworker has a German Sheperd and brought it to work one day. And I hurried along and managed to step on his tail! I was sure he would maul me but he just got up and strolled over to my coworker. Not a sound. I were really impressed!

So that is how I imagine Shadow. And all German Sheperds. Which may not be so smart.


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.

Sandra, I hope both you and Shadow had a restful night, and that his spinal problem is a minor one. :thumbright:

Yesterday here at Lincoln was a beautiful warm day, and the shorts came out again this year. I'm not sure how much longer they'll be out for though. :wink: 

Back home today after a smashing weekend. 

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jock and others!


Haven't made up my mind yet about where to drive next. Have to call a few people and then make up my mind. And a little shopping later.


I'm glad you had a smashing weekend, Jock - it's been a while since I had my shorts on!


Sandra I hope you and Shadow had a better night.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all  

Sandra I hope Shadow is improving your vet sounds fantastic  

Foggy here early this morning - just lifting to what looks like another lovely day.

Van cab to sort this morning taking out all things Italian an replacing with Spanish and drugs to sort out for six weeks 8O 

Have a good day all

Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted..........Haven't made up my mind yet about where to drive next. Have to call a few people and then make up my mind. And a little shopping later.


Morning Christine,

That is a really envious position to be in with a MH. I hope you find somewhere nice and enjoyable to stay over next. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Jock ,Christine and those to follow

The weather really has been amazing Jock, it makes for a lovely Autumn

Christine shadow is much better and had a restful night, hopefully no lasting damage was done and the painkiller is working 
He is a big boned dog so I suppose it's just one of those things that is likely to happen when he's bounding over the fields chasing sticks

We are off to Christies later for the consultant to check Alberts arm, hopefully the scan results will be ready and good news

A bit of tiding to do first, I got second wind yesterday and cleaned most of the house in the afternoon :lol: , it was either that or fall asleep on my feet and now I'm glad I choose the latter :lol:  

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

It's too dark to tell what the weather will be doing, but after a warm night, here's hoping for another fine day ahead. That'll help me to get on with my fence painting, up until lunchtime anyway. 

*Margaret*, not long now before the offski. :wink:

*Sandra*, hopefully good news after Albert's scan. :thumbright:

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock and all others


Yesterday I followed another sign to a beach. And it had a large empty parking lot. My newest home away from home. 


Jock I hope you don't have miles of fence to paint.


Have a nice day all!


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted...........
> Jock I hope you don't have miles of fence to paint.


Not quite Christine, although it always feel like I've painted miles of fence by the time I have finished. :lol:

Off out to make a start right now. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all,
I too am painting Jock- my new summerhouse!
Christine you seem to be finding some very nice parking spots!
Beautiful morning so far and lots of last minute sorting ( and discussion over what is goin in the boot!)
Have a Goidelic day 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Been up for hours, just couldn't sleep

Prob worrying about the new lump Alberts got, shouldn't let it cloud the fact the scan is clear so hopefully another 6 months

He goes on the 13th Oct for the wider incision so hopefully we will know then if it's another occurrence 

Jock how's the fence, did you get it finished???

Sounds great Christine, is the weather good??

When are you off Margaret??

Unfortunately more waiting here so it's doubtful we will get away as we are waiting to hear from the Radiologist and don't want to miss the appointment letter

Could fancy a few days away though, we will just have to see

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Sandra!


The weather is OK. Clouded but no rain. And not much sun. But it is getting colder at night - 6C this morning.

I'm visiting friends for a few days then I'm probably crossing the Swedish border. Looked in the safe and found some swedish kroner I have to use. :wink: 

Sandra it's only natural to worry, but I really wish you will manage to find some space between appointments so that you can manage a trip and let your minds get new impulses to think about. It's what I do when I get frustrated about my benefits situation - and it really helps!


Have a great day all!


----------



## aldra

Trouble is we can't Christine

He unfortunately had a recurrence of the melanoma, had it removed and then the wound opened, now has to have a wider incision in two weeks and on Monday found a new lump which may or not be another occurrence , they will biopsy that at the same time . That's the plastic skin surgery team

Meanwhile having decided on robotic surgery for the prostate the surgeon feels he needs another appointment with the consultant radiologist to explain the precision of today's radiology So we are waiting for that appointment

If we go away we could well miss it and be back to square one

In-between we are seeing the oncologist and the urology consultant who continues to monitor Albert

It really is hard to organise life around appointments, scarcely a week goes by without us having at least one hospital appointment and often it's two

I hope it will sort out, we went away in May against advise came back early for an appointment in June to find a letter cancelling it 8O 

The hospitals seem to feel you should hang around waiting for them to sort out what's convenient to them, and give very little notice of cancellation and often phone through with last minute appointments

i suppose we should go on Friday night and back Sunday but we just 
can't work up the energy to fit everything in

Albert says he will phone the Radiology department to see if he can get an idea of the date so we are not waiting and wondering when we will hear from them

It is exhausting and we are not getting any younger :lol: :lol: 

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Snadra, Christine, and all. 



> aldra posted..............Jock how's the fence, did you get it finished???


I've just taken the MH back to storage and emptied the driveway ready to spray the interior of the front fences Sandra. I'll be onto that in a few minutes. :wink:

Sorry to hear that they found a new lump, but glad that Albert's scan is clear. It must be so frustrating (as well as worrying) with all these appointments and pre planning restricting your MH movements. 

See you all later,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Hello All
At last we have wifi, though only for thins afternoon and evening. We're using our 3 mobile mifi. tomorrow we are off to Germany, Trier and can't use it there. We shall have to rely on finding hot spots . Or whatever!

Had an enjoyable couple of days in Ypres.the highlight being the ceremony on Monday evening at the Menon Gate.it was very moving. We visited Sanctuary Wood where my great uncle was asked in June 1915. I have been doing. My ancestry and found he was buried at Baulleil on the France/Belgium. Order. We visited his grave on the way here and I laid a wreath on behalf of my two cousins and myself. Another very moving moment

We are now at an aire at Bogny Sur Meuse. We are right by the river and the sun is shining.

Sandra - we will be thinking of you both. It must be a worry for you.

Val


----------



## aldra

Just to illustrate

phone call this afternoon, can Albert go for day surgery tomorrow as the surgeon has a cancellation

its good for us as he will be able to check out the other lump, he seems very good at identifying melonoma but i expect he will get it biopsied anyway

unfortunately he had already gone when we found it on Monday so he hasnt seen it yet

at least now we don't have to wait till a week next Monday   

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Great news Sandra. We'll be thinking of you.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted..............Just to illustrate
> 
> phone call this afternoon, can Albert go for day surgery tomorrow as the surgeon has a cancellation
> 
> its good for us as he will be able to check out the other lump, he seems very good at identifying melonoma but i expect he will get it biopsied anyway
> 
> unfortunately he had already gone when we found it on Monday so he hasnt seen it yet
> 
> at least now we don't have to wait till a week next Monday
> 
> sandra


Good news Sandra. :thumbright:

Val, There are very few free WiFi hotspots to be found in Germany, and certainly not near any McDonalds, as they charge for WiFi in Germany, unlike France. I found a hotel hotspot, and managed to register and make a connection under the guise of Mr Jones, Room 12. :lol:

I am absolutely cream crackered, having sprayed the two largest front fences twice, but the old sun bleached panels need another coat or two, but I've run out of paint. I've cooked lunch (a curry with rice and poppadoms), washed up, cut the grass, cleaned and repaired a portable gas stove, (was my old Dad's) and repaired a portable air compressor, despite receiving a warranty replacement which arrived on Monday, so now I've got two. It was a loose jubilee clip which led to a pressure hose coming off. One of those will be going in the MH as a decent tyre inflator, as it can run off an inverter. I'm going for a shower, then going for a pint. I reckon I've earned it.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

well done that man   

make it two pints :lol:

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted...........well done that man
> 
> make it two pints :lol:
> 
> Sandra


Thank you Sandra, and I won't need to be told twice. :lol:

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Great news Sandra. We'll be thinking of you.

Val


----------



## MEES

Sandra fingers crossed  
We are off tomorrow morning 
Got two little ones sleeping with me tonight so should get an early call.
Better bet than sleeping with Graham who has a chest infection 8O 
Hope all goes well and you can get away
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 



> MEES posted...........We are off tomorrow morning
> Got two little ones sleeping with me tonight so should get an early call.
> Better bet than sleeping with Graham who has a chest infection 8O


Have a good trip Margaret. Safe travels. :thumbright:

Rita is off now until Tuesday, and my working week begins today. :roll:

Have a good one folks. 

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good morning all


Visited friends yesterday but they live in the city and have no driveway for me to stay in. Ended up borrowing a car park outside a school and then drove off early this morning. It was a public parking lot but I did not want to be boxed in by all the teachers.


Sandra best of luck to Albert today! I'm sorry your unpredictable schedule is keeping your van parked up but your priorities has to be what they are naturally.


Val I found free wifi in Germany - one of those restaurants on the autobahn we randomly had lunch in one day. And I do not remember which chain it was. Perhaps if one has free wifi others has too? I think I had to fill out a form on my phone to get access - but it was free.


Jock well done with all the work. You deserved those pints! 

Margaret I wish you both a wonderful trip! And plenty of free wifi! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good evening all

Late today but my nephew arrived to deliver my full sirloin and 5 kilos of braising steak and didn't leave for several hrs

He's on holiday and all his friends are working so he must be bored to spend so much time with me :lol: :lol: 

He also delivered 4large Lamb shanks, two of which are cooking slowly in wine and port

Albert left early for his op at midday, unfortunately the guy/girl before him was in theatre much longer than expected, I do hope they are alright, so he hadn't been down at 3.30 and he isn't back yet

Catch you all tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning 

Very quiet on here at the moment 

I guess because most are away and without wifi

Very quiet here to, Albert obviously can't cycle at the moment with 22 staples in his arm, he is still sleeping which is unusual for him

I think his arm is a bit less painful as he hasn't needed painkillers through the night to get some rest

Young Albert will be down later to take Shadow for a walk and we will see what tomorrow will bring

Hopefully he will be feeling OK as we have a hospital appointment in the morning

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Sandra, and all. 

I hope that Albert's arm soon heals, and that he can get back to his normal routine asap.  Good luck with your hospital appointment Sandra. 

Due to the rain yesterday, I never did get the fence painting finished, so it's overalls on in a few moments, and getting stuck in, as it is a glorious day here. 

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## cabby

Do hope that Albert heals up quickly.What time is dinner then.
To save me having to troll through a lot of pages that i have missed, would it be presumptuous to suggest it was time to start part 3.   


cabby


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!

Today the sun is shining and I'll probably drive further into the large forest that fills most of Sweden. All these trees are not helping my solar panels. 


Sandra best of luck to Albert re tomorrow. And getting lots of rest before you go must be a good thing. 

Jock I'm sure you look very professional in that outfit!  

Cabby dinner in my MH is around 8 in the evening. Today it's pork on the menu or fläsk as the Swedes say.


----------



## JockandRita

Fences all finished now, thank goodness, and the MH is out of storage and back on the drive, getting ready for the off on Thusday/Friday. 
Work Mon, Tues, Weds, then off for a week. Can't be bad, eh? :wink:

*Christine*, the overalls didn't stay on for long, as it became so warm that I had to strip off........................down to shorts and polo shirt. :wink:

Our traditional Sunday dinner won't be traditional at all. The local (award winning) chippy is doing a "Sunday Special" Regular Cod & Chips for only £3.00, so we are indulging today, and adding minted mushy peas too.. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

hi cabby
No reason to plough through the thread, most of it is just interchange between friends, just saying Hi and what are you up to today, you can just join in as and when  

Sounds like a perfect meal jock, I love fish and chips and strangely enough it's the only time I drink tea

Glad you got that fence finished, where are you off to for a week?

Christine pork sounds good, so do all those forests

We are having Roast chicken, jacket baked potatoes and salad
The last meal before we start our fruit and veg fast tomorrow just in case more tumours are lurking He fasted the last time and his wound healed in record time, I haven't got a wound but if he fasts I fast

The appointments on Tuesday, stupid Calendar starts on Sunday so I wrote it on the wrong day  

Nothing special just to see the consultant urologist who prob wants to know where we are up too. That makes three of us who would like to know where we are up too :lol: :lol: 

Catch you all tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## cabby

I may be a little slow tonight, but do you mean a fast by only eating veg and fruit,for how long, what do you drink.

cabby


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all,

It did get cold during the night, but has warmed up a little now.



> aldra posted...............Sounds like a perfect meal jock, I love fish and chips and strangely enough it's the only time I drink tea
> 
> Glad you got that fence finished, where are you off to for a week?


It was great thanks Sandra, and like you, washed down with a nice cup of tea. :thumbright:

Only away for four days now, from Friday onwards  , but in lovely Norfolk, taking in Wroxham, the old RAF Neatishead Air Defence Museum, and then Caister Upon Sea. 

Have a good one folks,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jock and all


Back across the border today to visit a chemist with my prescription. But probably back to Sweden this afternoon.


Jock I love fish and chips too - so I have to restrain myself.  

Cabby it may be because many cancers feed on carbohydrates like glucose and sugar. Since my scare a few years back I try not to eat what the nastys like. :wink: 

Sandra I have one of those calendars too - it's very confusing! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

cabby we have a hi Tec juicer, we juice fruit and veg a higher proportion of veg, beetroot, all dark leafy greens, lemons ,green apples, etc I make soups and strain out the solids to make a clear warm broth we drink these in place of meals, it allows the body to deal with things other than digesting food, hopefully digesting tumours instead. It also floods the body with immune enhancing enzymes readily available In larger quanta ties than you could eat in solid form

There is a lot of good quality research now on cancer and fasting that indicates that cancer cells struggle to adapt to the fasting body changes where as healthy cells do not

Fasting also seems to offer protection to healthy cells in chemo and radiotherapy treatments whilst weakening cancer cells to the effects

We can only try


Never been to Norfolk Jock but Viv HHymer said it's lovely round there

Wonder how Val and Margaret are going on, hope it's a bit warmer where they are than here  

have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Last night I used the GPS to locate the nearest beach again - and found a large quiet parking lot by a large lake. No sun bathers this time of year. But another MH has had the same idea so I'm not quite alone here.


Sandra best of luck to Albert today!


Have a nice tuestday


----------



## aldra

Good morning Christine and those to follow

Sounds like a lovely spot Christine, have you got live on your Sat Nav??

We found it good on ours but we didn't renew it, it's expensive on TOM TOM

Central heating on now, first time yesterday, definite chill in the air , but then again it is Oct

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Yes Sandra - I have live since I have a newish sat nav. But I probably won't pay to keep it after the first year. Never use it anyway. Found the beach in the regular POI register.

Now my batteries are getting low - not much help in the solar panels. So I must decide between driving for a few hours or find a EHU somewhere nearby.


----------



## MEES

Hi all quick one arrived at Torre del Mar fab weather
How is Albert
Wifi very slow
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning just :lol: 

Glad your weather is good Margaret, Albert is OK, his arm is still a bit sore, but with 22 staples that's to be expected

the Live function was useful Christine for finding LPG, shops , garage sect near by, but I'm not sure that it's worth paying for it 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Christine's noticed you posted about trouble with your windscreen wipers ,did you get it fixed??. What did you decide drive or EU , you could per.haps do with a small generator for wild-camping in winter

Not a lot on today, tomorrow at Christies no Friday meal as we need to leave at 10 ish, first appointment at 12, second at 1.30, so unlikely to be back much before 4.30 with the school traffic We managed to get today's appointment tagged on tomorrow so at least we are not making the drive twice. I don't know how people on limited budgets go on, it's not a cheap journey

Half of the roads in Manchester Central are closed for repair so we will try the motorway tomorrow to see if it's any quicker , it's a long way round and everyone may have the same idea

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra!


Where I live we get some of the cost of travelling refunded from the NHS. I sometimes have to travel across the country. Then I take my MH but get a refund like the cheapest way to travel. 

No my wipers are still stuck - but someone will have a look later today. They think the wiper motor have failed. We'll see...


----------



## oldtart

Hi all
A quick hello from Bacharach on the Rhine, in Germany. Rain for three days. Came down the Moselle from Trier but couldn't get anywhere on the Stellplatz or campsites. All full.

New experience today. decided to go for a meal at lunchtime and then do some wine tasting. Lovely meal with wine. On to the wine rafting. We decided to try the half trocken, 6 kinds. What we didn't realise was that it was six full glasses (shared between us) Dave reckons it was a bottle of wine each. It was 12euros!! It's only 6 15pm. At least we can watch the boats going past as we are on the front row about 10feet from the River.

Hope all goes well for Albert. Don't know when we'll have Internet again.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all, from a cool but dry Wroxham. 

We are on the Aire at the Marina, with a lovely riverside view, wherupon we can sit and watch the world cruise by in their boats.

We had a lovely Paella meal last night follwed by a few glasses of vino de collapso. :wink:

When our friends get here, we are off to the RAF's former UK Air Defence Museum

Sandra, I hope all went well for Albert. :thumbright:

Have a good one. 

Jock.


----------



## tugboat

Loading up the van this weekend and heading off to the New Forest for a few days in company with friends.

Sandra, I hope you've got Albert hog-tied so he can't overdo things and jeopardise his healing. You take it easy too. Hugs to you both.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Now on a campsite at Limburg. Our pitch is right by the river.

No sign of any British, mainly german and a few Dutch.

Limburgis a really quaint town. Friends visited us here yesterday. Cynthiaand Ihadthe some retail therapy. I bought some scarves to add to my collection. They sell ones that are in loops instead of tying theme tv. Rathernice. I bought a couple!

Dave and Clive sussed out the cathedral, and bishops palace. The bishop made the news lately with all the millions he spent on renovating it. I think it was about 35 million instead of 2 million.

We've just seen a trip boat go past. Maybe we'll stay another dayanddo thattomorrowif the weathers. Ok. There's been a lot of rain lately.

do hope things are ok for Albert Sandra.

May see you in the Black Forest, Tugboat. It will be three weeks about before we get there. We're gradually making our way to friends in Berlin where we'll stay for about a week.

Have a good day, all

Val


----------



## oldtart

Just sat watching a lady doing Thai chi outside our window. She's obviously an expert. What a wonderful experience- Thai Chi by the river, the birds singing boaters rowing.

Shall I take it up????

Val


----------



## tugboat

oldtart said:


> Morning all
> Now on a campsite at Limburg. Our pitch is right by the river.
> 
> May see you in the Black Forest, Tugboat.
> 
> Val


Hi Val,

You misread my destination, but hey, New Forest Black Forest, sam-o same-o, eh? :lol: :lol: Wish you had been right though.


----------



## oldtart

Just like me!!!  

Yet to go to the new Forest in the camper

Val


----------



## aldra

Morning all,

Tia chi is good although I had problems remembering the sequence of the routine Val 

Tuggy enjoy the New Forest but watch Elle with those ponies, Shadow loves horses and was not at all phased by their appearance around the forest. Albert is OK, the wound is healing well but the 22 staples are causing him problems as they pinch the skin, half out next Thursday

Good to hear you are enjoying yourselves Jock, weather here has been good the last couple of days, damp and autumnal but pleasant  

expecting Simone and family for Fish and Chips soon so need to get on

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 

We had a very pleasant day out with our friends yesterday, finished of with a meal and a drink. 

For anyone interested, the Air Defence Museum at RAF Neatishead is certainly worth a visit. My favourite presentation was the that held in the Cold War Room.

After stormy weather and torrential rain, followed by a chilly night, it is looking quite good out there now. 
After breakfast, we are moving on to Caister on Sea for a couple of days.

*Val*, glad to hear that you are enjoying your trip in Germany, and that you managed to obtain a "Green" Umwelt Plakette. I thought you might. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Yes Jock. I'm much happier now we have the sticker. We've only seen two police vans since we arrived in Germany and a group of police in Limburg on Friday. Their vehicle colours are now blue and white. Used to be green and white when we were last in Germany!

We were going to do a river cruise today, but it's very misty at the moment.

Have a good day all

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Just got up, well at least in body, but I think I shall go back to bed and read for a while, with a second coffee 8O 

you would prob enjoy the war museum at Salford Keys Jock if you are up this way

Very damp and misty here too Val, hope it clears enough for you to enjoy your river cruise

Well that's me off to curl up in a still warm bed :lol: :lol: 

Sandra  

Have a good day


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Damp and occasional rain today in Stockholm. So I'm not sure if I should go sightseeing or have a quiet day at home. I have done the most famous sights here on an earlier trip. Perhaps if I get to see some blue in the sky?


Jock I'm sure my dad would have loved the RAF museum too - he was in the air force. Not as a pilot though. And I would if he'd been with me explaining things.

Val I hope that the mist will clear for you! And you are right about the police cars! I did not spot that this summer but I do remember the green ones.


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.  

The weather yesterday at Caister/Gt Yarmouth was beautiful and balmy in places. The weather last night and this morning has been dreadful with strong winds and torrential rain.  

After a cooked breccie in the hotel, we'll be off into Gt Yarmouth on the bus later, and if this weather continues, the order of the day for me, might well be a newspaper, a pint, and a comfy chair to relax in, while Rita takes shelter browsing the shops. :wink: 

Have a good one folks.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted..........Jock I'm sure my dad would have loved the RAF museum too - he was in the air force. Not as a pilot though. And I would if he'd been with me explaining things.


I wasn't a pilot either Christine, but did chase many a pilot down the runway as a Fireman, especially if they had problems with their aircraft. :lol:

What trade was your dad, and was he in the Norwegian Air Force?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Today I'll look for a shopping centre where I can park my MH outside. My GPS lists a few so I'll try those first. Still no sun to see around here.


Sandra I did not see you there yesterday - I hope the bed was still warm when you got back! 

Jock my dad wasn't long in the air force. I only know him as a teacher. But he has many stories to tell from those days. He did some basic pilot training before he left. But both my mum and his mum freaked out when he talked about becoming a pilot. :roll: 



Have nice monday all!


----------



## aldra

Good morningJock, Christine and those to come

Jock that weather doesn't sound too promising, on the other hand, a pint and comfiest chair does :lol: 

Hope it improves all the same

Christine good luck with the shopping centre  

Nothing much planned here, think I'm falling into hibernation :lol:,
Just feel on auto Pilate 

We need to drain down the van

We haven't re packed it since the kids brought it back from France in Sept  

Must get into doing it

Our 50th is fast approaching and I can't really get my mind round that either

We will get these next two weeks over ,the staples out and take it from there

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra book the long ferry and join us in Torre del Mar!
We are having a great time and you can fly home easily from Mslaga in an emergancy
Several on here are over wintering Brits who fly home intermitantly for ' treatment'
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Margaret, would love too

We will get the next two weeks over, the staples removed and pray for a break before another occurrence , and that the biopsies indicate enough border was taken, otherwise it's skin grafts

Then once he has started the hormone therapy we have till Jan before he starts radiation

What an exciting life we lead
:lol:  

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


Sitting in the Iveco waiting room hoping they manage to sort out my windshield wipers today. After that it's downtown Stockholm for some sightseeing. I spoke with a fellow MHer who said I could park my MH in the harbour area. Hope I find the spot!


Sandra you should go if you can make it - a month or so away before Christmas - you can buy exotic gifts in Spain.


----------



## Christine600

They finally found the problem with the wipers - a cable had been bent too much and cracked. I'm glad to have a working van but they used a long time to find the problem. So lost a good chunk of my trip budget. Around £300.

Well now I found a downtown parking here in Stockholm and the weather is looking up. So when I've done my online banking - why I turned the computer on - I'll get out on my bike exploring.


----------



## MEES

Sunny this morning going to get the paper and sit on the front with a coffee.


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning (just) Margaret, and all.

Enjoy your sunny relaxation Margaret. :thumbright:

Christine, glad to see that you managed to get the wipers sorted. It's such a shame that they charged you an arm and a leg to do so. :x

Rita and I are back home from Norfolk (yesterday afternoon), and I have been washing the MH from the roof down. If I leave the roof until the spring time, it is twice as hard to do. I use one of >>these<< for cleaning all the cr#p from under the solar panels, and by doing so, it vastly reduces the amount of black streaking from the roof. Today, I also used it to clean the gutter channel behind the Omnistor awning. It can be used wet or dry.

Have a good one,

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all


Clouds again here in Uppsala. And I've found another beach parking lot. :roll: I plan to do nothing today but a walk on the beach and then explore the city tomorrow. The place is ideal for taking the bike. Very flat and lots of bike paths.


Sounds wonderful, Margaret! I'll have my coffee indoors!

Jock I'm literally paying for my lack of know how here. :? Thank you for the tip about washing under the solar panels. My roof hasn't been washed yet since I got them fitted.


----------



## aldra

Good evening

Late today folks

Have the two oldest grandsons here

One mortally wounded in his Rugby game 8O , waiting for a lift home

The other one arrived to take the hound out , we had forgotten and he'd just got back from running on the field

They are all outside cutting up logs for the winter stock, not entirely sure Albert should be using the electric chain saw but he says it's fine and it makes him feel better doing things

half the staples out tomorrow

Me Im struggling a bit at the moment

One of those moments when the van house etc just seem too much if I'm alone

And I know I'm not alone yet and it may not happen
I'll get over it  

We all have moments of fear for the future

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Slept in today after waking up with a bang at 3 tonight. Probably something I dreamt but could not sleep for hours after. It's not raining so when I'm ready I'll drive in to Uppsala and have a touristy look around.

Sandra one day at time is my philosophy when life goes uphill. Which it sometimes does while I wait for my benefits to get sorted. :wink: 

Have a nice Thursday!


----------



## aldra

Good morning Christine and those to come

Glad the weather is improving for you Christine , raining here now

Albert has gone to have half his staples out, I haven't gone with him as I d only sit and wait

Instead I'll get some housework done and sort out our tea,roast veg I think

Hopefully the motorway won't be too busy at this time, the school run is over 

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.  

Rita and I are out with the Midshires MCS of the C&CC at Collingham, near Newark.
Although quite breeazy, it is very mild out.

Lunch in Newark today, then a social with an American supper later on this evening. That's where the caviar and truffles brought by some, are scoffed by those who brought peanuts and crisps. :lol: 

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Another day with grey clouds. I'm starting to detect a pattern here. :wink: Todays plan is to buy groceries and do some cleaning before the weekend. And then a good walk or bike trip.


Jock I like to mix and match what I eat. So it sounds perfect. Crisps with truffles?


----------



## cabby

Jock, nothing new there then, seems that it is universal.
Nice and sunny and warm down here.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Cabby the sun finally visited Sweden too so it's 6C outside. Took my bike and bought some groceries - my ears got really cold.


----------



## cabby

Have you not got one of those hats with ear flaps.   

cabby


----------



## aldra

Very late today

Lovely family meal last night

The wine flowed freely, a bit too freely :lol: :lol: 

Taken me all day to recover

Christine you need a hat with ear flaps , I got one and I look very peculiar when I put it on, Alberts got one and he looks worse than peculiar :lol: :lol: 

jock I fall into the truffles brigade :lol: , when we lived in Israel we had an open house, youngsters travelling on a low budget would come and stay, bear In mind we were young too with a young family and little money We had a saying, a tub of sheminec, (similar to sour cream, and delicious with freshly baked black bread)

For those who could exist on a tub of sheminec a day, and ate everything put in front of them with no attempt to share the cost :lol: 

:lol: 

Still use it 
 8O 

Sandra


----------



## cabby

We call them spongers, all take and no give.

cabby


----------



## oldtart

Good morning all
We are now in Berlin, staying with our friends and at last have decent wifi. 

We have arrived here via Ypres, Bogny sur Meuse, trier, the Moselle, everywhere completely full, a night on the Rhine at Bacharach watching the boats go by, Usingen, where we used to live, the Hartz mountains, Goslar, Quelinburg, Brandenberg and then here yesterday. 

Weather. Has been mixed, but rain most days lately. 

I'll do a topic on Germany touring when I have more time with names of campsites, Stellplatz and p,aces to visit.

Have a good day, all.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Val, and all.  

Your German tour sounds great Val. :thumbright: 
We have friends currently touring Germany, and thay have been saying the same as you, re full sites, Stellplatz, and wet weather.  

Last night's American supper was a well presented table of good fayre. There were obviously some Northerners amongst us, judging by the large bowl of sliced Black Pudding. :lol: 

We will head home today after the coffee morning and AGM. If the weather forecast is anything to go by, we'll have to batten down the hatches this week. 8O Still, we've had a good run on decent weather this year, so can't complain too much. :wink: 

Have a good one folks.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

It's still hot and sunny here eating and drinking too much but missing the family have swim in the sea every day !


----------



## Christine600

Morning Val, Jock, Margaret and all

Misty in Sweden today - but there is a sun in there somewhere. Will have to decide if I'm driving some more or not. The direction is clear though - slowly turning home again.

*Val* I have been to some of the places you mention. I remember Goslar very well - such a beautiful place. And all the people out hiking in Harzen.

*Jock* in my experience you never run out of black pudding. 

*Margaret* I stay by the sea too - but I'm not tempted to swim! Lucky you!

*Cabby* and *Sandra* you are quite right! I need something to bike around in this temperature.







[/b]


----------



## aldra

good morning everyone

Not spongers Cabby :lol:, the saying arose from those who said due to low funds they could exist on a tub of sheminec and black bread a day

Never tested out their theory by presenting them with tub and slice of bread at mealtimes :lol: :lol: 

Margaret sounds great

Val that would a great idea  

We have done well for weather this year Jock :wink: , today is windy but warm 15deg out there  

Albert has been out on his bike, a bit earlier than recommended, but he says he took it easy and enjoyed it, it's part of getting back to normal routines

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Val, look forward to that as we are considering Germany for next year will be most helpful.

cabby


----------



## oldtart

Did a 7.4 km. hike round a lake today. It was great, though I didn't expect some of the uphill bits.

Then went into the restaurant and had a super wiener schnitzel with fried potatoes ,salad and cranberry sauce.

I'lol probably do that tomorrow evening, as our friends are going off line dancing. Thank goodness we are not expected to join them! I need to get the books out of the camper.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Today I'll be leaving Sundsvall heading back. Not that I'll drive very far. But a good start. Yesterday the sun came out so I got a nice walk before dinner. 


Val well done with your hike! I've had some really good schnitzels in Germany. And some not so excellent. But when you find one of the good ones it's one of my favourites! Guess what I'd fancy for dinner? :wink: 


Have a nice monday all of you


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Wet and chilly here

Well done Val

Phoned Phil at Rhinoinstalls to come to sort out the van fridge freezer
It's been temperamental but finally given up the ghost completely 

I like poor mans schnitzels, slices of aubergine instead of Turkey 

Alberts out cycling so he will be soaked on his return 8O 

Think I may change to my winter rugs today, life is so exciting :lol: :lol: 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## jedi

aldra said:


> Phoned Phil at Rhinoinstalls to come to sort out the van fridge freezer
> It's been temperamental but finally given up the ghost completely


Hi Sandra,

Posted on your other fridge thread. Interested to see how you get on as my fridge is still defunct. Keep us updated.

Jed


----------



## aldra

Will do Jed

Our fridge is 3yrs old

Just outside the guareentee 8O 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Well it was a wild and windy night and is now a wild and windy day :lol: 

If it wasn't for the heavy showers it would be a fantastic drying day

Not doing a lot today, the house is cleaned, Kath has just gone, a day to curl up and read I think :lol: 

Have a good day everyone, I hope any one out with their van takes care in these high winds

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra


It's windy here in Åre too. Found a camp site still open and got my MH moored for the night.


----------



## JockandRita

Afternoon all.

*Sandra*, I was up in your northerly direction today, in Leeds city centre making an urgent delivery. The weather along that M62 was horrendous, and the same again on the A1M south, and some folks were driving without any lights on too, bl##dy idiots. :x

It is blue skies and sunshine with a mild wind here at PE6.

*Christine*, have a peaceful night on the campsite. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Hi all
Sorry, Cabby. Didn't get round to the topic on Germany, but will try ASAP.

We spent all evening trying to sort out the Toggle mobile. We couldn't get a signal so couldn't phone or text anyone. I e mailed them and they sent detailed instructions that didn't work.

They were going to phone this evening. Anyway, weve been out all day and on return there was an e mail saying it had been passed on to their technical team. I switched on the phone and its working again. I must say, they've always been very good sorting out problems.

It's just started to rain here though it's been fine and sunny all day. Had to wear. My sunglasses and a visor. My eye is stills problem. 

Do really hope you are allow with the weather. I've read about it on the BBC news and it sounds awful.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Hi all
Sorry, Cabby. Didn't get round to the topic on Germany, but will try ASAP.

We spent all evening trying to sort out the Toggle mobile. We couldn't get a signal so couldn't phone or text anyone. I e mailed them and they sent detailed instructions that didn't work.

They were going to phone this evening. Anyway, weve been out all day and on return there was an e mail saying it had been passed on to their technical team. I switched on the phone and its working again. I must say, they've always been very good sorting out problems.

It's just started to rain here though it's been fine and sunny all day. Had to wear. My sunglasses and a visor. My eye is stills problem. 

Do really hope you are allow with the weather. I've read about it on the BBC news and it sounds awful.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


It's snowing! Here in swedish Åre. And it's 0C outside. Lot's of ski slopes here so I guess many people are happy about this. And it's quite windy - the rocking of the van woke me up a couple of times last night.


Good day all!


----------



## aldra

Good morning Christine and those to come

Snow!, well I guess it's about the right time Christine  

I don't envy you having to drive in yesterday's weather Jock. It's much calmer today so the wind must be blowing elsewhere 8O 

Hope that rain doesn't last too long Margaret

Having a new gas fire fitted today in the small lounge, it's much the same as the one taken out. It's a flu less fire and the one installed is about 10 yrs old so time for an update

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Good morning all
Well, it's raining heavily here. In Berlin.

Dave has gone off to Berlin with Bob to see about having a top bos fitted for all the light things we need to take with us but don't use a lot like the silver screens. They've done all the measuring up and this company fits all kinds of shapes and sizes. There are bars it can be fitted on toot here is no need foray drilling. 

I am going to put the stelplatz and campsites on to the German forum, hopefully. I'd better watch my spelling, Sandra, though it's often the predicted text which I forget to check!!!

Have a good day, all.

Val


----------



## Christine600

It's nice with something new, Sandra! For a minute there I thought you ment in the MH. 

Val the spelling on all these gadgets is hillarious. I don't think we need to be afraid that robots will take over the world any soon. :lol:



aldra said:


> Snow!, well I guess it's about the right time Christine


It's several hundred meters above sea here so it's not very surprising. Later today I'll be going down the mountain and cross into Norway. Probably no snow there.


----------



## aldra

Val why worry :lol: 

The spelling is great, it makes for fun reading, I'm contemplating fitting bars on "toot", when you don't need to " foray" :lol: :lol: 

Sounds like you are having a great holiday, I'm glad

I'd love to have seen the snow Christine

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

I thought. I'd checked it!!!

Anyway, the box can't be fitted as there isn't one narrow enough. It would go over the skylight.he did get some new windscreen wipers though.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.  

I've been up for just over an hour now. It was dark out then...........and it still is. :wink: 

I'm done with work for the week now, but Rita is standing in for someone today until lunchtime, then that's her done too. 

I think we could be away this weekend, (not far though), but just need to make a phone call to confirm.

Have a good one folks.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jock and all


I have been texting with some friends and will make a small detour so that we can meet up.  Now that I'm down from the mountains it's +8C but it's still rain and wind. My van looks like it's been having a mud bath.  


Jock best of luck with that phone call.


----------



## MEES

Morning all 23degrees with a light breeze here today and staying fine all week accordind to the forecast . Off to the market today.


----------



## oldtart

Good morning all
At least it's not raining!

Dave is helping Bob preparing to widen his drive for the car. Bee is ironing. I can't help because it's one of these professional gadgets!!

We visited a museum yesterday to see the Viking ships exhibition. Really amazing. A 38 metre boat has been reconstructed incorporating the original timbers, with a sail, the actual size it would have been. They did, in fact, find five boats. 

There were DVDs, one showing a smaller boat they had built using the original methods and had sailed and rowed from Dublin depending on the wind. Of course there were exhibits of all aspects of Viking life. 

Bee and I are going in to Spandau this afternoon for shopping etc.

Have a good day all.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

You were up early Jock, I was awake early but find the warmth of the bed hard to leave  

Well Margaret it certainly isn't 23 degrees here in lancashire :lol: 

Sounds an interesting visit Val 

Christine, have a good catch up with your friends

Alberts gone to have the last of the staples removed from his arm
And we may go shopping later

Have a good day
Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted........You were up early Jock, I was awake early but find the warmth of the bed hard to leave


That was the problem Sandra, ie, I was too warm. :lol:



> aldra posted........Well Margaret it certainly isn't 23 degrees here in lancashire :lol:


No, and it isn't here in South Lincs either.............unfortunately. 



> aldra posted........Alberts gone to have the last of the staples removed from his arm


I wish Albert well with that Sandra. Have a good day shopping :thumbright

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Jock

We turnoffthecentralheating In our bedroom

I sleep with the window open

And I have a fan 8O 

A quick trip to the bathroom chills me to freezing and in the bed, Albert  is so warm

Tomorrow. We have16 people for a meal

Sausage and mash

Expensive as I only do sausage that are at least 90 % meat

Plus I have Bury black pudding

Home made apple pie, home made cherry pie

Wish you were near

Id love to feed you

And Rita   

Sandra


----------



## cabby

If you keep on putting up a menu like that then I would think half the members on here would love to come round to eat as well, me included.
  

cabby


----------



## aldra

You would be so welcome

Cabby my love  

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Would I need to bring my marigolds for the washing up. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted............Wish you were near
> 
> Id love to feed you
> 
> And Rita


I wish we were nearer too Sandra. :wink: That sounds like a right northern feast. :thumbright: I hope the lucky recipients appreciate your time and efforts. :wink: Have a good one.

We have the heating off completely at night, and the bedroom window open. I sleep better in the winter, when it's a lot colder. I sleep better in the MH, whatever the weather. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all,

Late today as I have been preparing the meal

Phil came to look at the fridge, looks like it one of two PSB boards, both of which are over 100 pounds 8O 

He suggests we contact dometic as the fridge is only 3 yrs old and see if they offer any help before he orders the parts. That's the problem with modern tech when it goes wrong it's costly

Jock the forecast is for colder nights from tonight so hopefully you will get a good nights sleep

Have a good evening everyone

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Thanks, Sandra. It's cooler here in Berlin. 11 degrees. Did some shopping this morning. I wanted some Dornfelder lieblich red wine. We had some here last night so we went to the Edeka supermarket and got the same It's a 2013 and Bob and Bee's was a 2012 but hopefully there won't be that much difference.

We're taking B and B out for a meal tonight. They've chosen the restaurant so it will be new for us.

We're off in the morning, so don't know when we'll next have wifi.

Hope the meal goes well, Sandrs. Sounds great.

Have a good evening everyone.

Val


----------



## aldra

It went really well Val

Well I think it did 8O 8O 

We ended up with 19, a couple of extra grandkids 8O 

But it's so lovely that they all want to be here

Shadow just wants his dinner and any left over sausages :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

We had a super meal at a restaurant that does German, Mexican and Pakistani meals.

I had a delicious schnitzel with a mushroom sauce and real thick chunky chips and a salad. We had free mango schnapps made with rum and then an Amoretto (free).the others had deserts and coffee.

I've I don't get on again I hope you all have a super weekend.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Finally a beautiful day. Only a few clouds in the sky. The sun will be out soon I think. And I'll meet my friends. We'll probably go out for a meal somewhere although we haven't made any plans yet.


Jock I am the opposite - prefer to sleep behind closed windows. The heat does not bother me much but noise does. I sleep too lightly.

Sandra are you starting to invite other peoples grandkids? This is getting out of hand. We are all someones grandkis. Soon you need a larger house.  

Val that sounds like a perfect evening! I've had many of those in Germany.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all I'm sat outside the motor home in my dressing gown waiting for Graham to arise we had a heavy night last night.
It's very sociable on this campsite!!
Weather still breezy here lots of leaves down last night.
Still swimming in the sea every day but eating and drinking too much to it to be of benefit 
Glad to here you are all keeping well
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

No Christine they are all my grandkids

Simone wasn't coming as they were going out but she dropped the kids off as they are staying overnight with Julie, so we had the 8 younger ones :lol: 

Margaret, I know the feeling :lol: :lol: 

Val, sounds like you are having a good time

Just finished clearing up the kitchen 8O and having 5 minutes

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

My clocks show 8o clock, but it's the new 7.0am :lol: , so lighter mornings, darker evenings it's winter 8O 

Albert is incapacitated, his right arm is healed well, but he came off his bike yesterday and hurt his ribs on the left side

Actually a guy opened his stationary vehicle door and it clipped the bike, he was very apologetic, said he couldn't believe he did that as he is a cyclist himself

Might repack the van today and maybe consider a trip, maybe to Scotland

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all!


Lot's of rain and wind. My van rugged me to sleep last night. I've really experienced lots of weather on this trip. Did visit my friends yesterday and got a nice lamb casserole for dinner. I think I'll need to take the day off today before doing more driving. :wink: 


Happy Sunday!


----------



## jedi

Sat at my desk at work. Looked at the clock and thought 9.00am already  then realised it was only 8.00am  

Hope you get your fridge sorted soon, Sandra. Not had mine repaired yet but suspect it is a similar problem caused by condensation. Seeing as Dometic have now brought out a condensation pack to resolve this known issue you'd think they would supply the parts for free. You might not need a fridge in Scotland :lol: 

Don't know where you are, Christine, but enjoy your travels.

Slipped up with bookings for my cottage and ended up with it booked next week  Forgot to block out the autumn and winter for me to live there. Ah well! expect I'll just have to move out in the van - what a shame  A Britstop or two beckons. I also have a very good neighbour who'll allow me to park in his garden. From here I can hook up to my house electrics and pick up my wifi.

Have a good day,

Jed


----------



## JockandRita

Evening all. 

I've been all weekend without getting online, because numpty features here forgot to take his laptop, etc. Doh :roll: Instead, I watched the morning news, or read a paper. :lol:

We were at Roade, Northants, with the Glendale Club. 



> jedi posted..............I also have a very good neighbour who'll allow me to park in his garden. From here I can hook up to my house electrics and pick up my wifi.


A decent neighbour there Jed. :thumbright:

*Sandra*, sorry to hear that Albert is a bit bruised and battered.  , but glad to hear that you had a fantastic family gathering on Friday gone, ie, the feeding of the 5,000. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Jock

He is rapidly becoming a waste of time :lol: 

He's constantly bruised and battered

Only to the 7th of Nov, our 50th

And I can divorce him

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.  

Forecast wise, it is expected to be a mild and pleasant day today. I'm just glad I'm not up in my home town of Ayr at the present. They are getting a right battering.  

Rita is at home today so I may make myself scarce, and hide in the MH. :lol: 

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Sandra sorry to hear about Alberts mishap:-(
Stuff Scotland get the long ferry booked and get over here for some sun


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Jock, the weather on the west coast is indeed battering it No sign of it abating as of yesterday

Margaret I had a quick look but there were no dog cabins and I wouldn't put him in a cage again. You enjoy that sun, it's definitely winter here

Not sure yet about Scotland we may just have a wander in the Dales or Derbyshire. I think at the moment we are not really up to planning a big trip
Anyway were getting the van sorted, the fridge isn't working but that won't matter at the moment, the garage will be cold

Prices are a bit steep, counts as high season for half term, now that areas have different half terms all of Oct seems to be highly priced So much for staggering school hols to bring down the cost of family holidays

have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## aldra

Albert had an appointment a the GP

He was 8 mins late, the receptionist pointed out he was late and may be seen by the doctor. at the end of surgery

I don't think so Albert said, I've waited at lot longer than that when he runs late, I'll take a seat

5 min later he was in :lol: :lol: 

Some of these receptionist forget themselves 8O 

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all!

Rain, wind and rain. The usual. Here on the aire in Ålesund it's interesting - high water and wind make the waves fall onto the outer row of MH parking spaces. No more than 10m away from my van. Close to the nature! And in addition to natures show I got EHU and mifi. Very nice!

*Sandra* I did not see your post yesterday - but I'm glad Alberts fall went as well as it did. I hope you manage to get out in the MH. I am glad I am even if it's been raining most days.

*Jedi* I am back in Norway after spending a couple of weeks in Sweden. I'm having a nice trip. But if you haven't got it yet it's been raining! 

*Margaret* you had the best idea of us all I think. 

*Jock* have you been allowed back in yet? :lol:

Have a nice evening all!


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> Albert had an appointment a the GP
> 
> He was 8 mins late, the receptionist pointed out he was late and may be seen by the doctor. at the end of surgery
> 
> I don't think so Albert said, I've waited at lot longer than that when he runs late, I'll take a seat
> 
> 5 min later he was in :lol: :lol:
> 
> Some of these receptionist forget themselves 8O
> 
> sandra


Quite right too.

I do like Albert's style Sandra. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone, at last!

Well, we are now at. A campsite at Salem, near Lake Constance. We left Berlin Saturday morning and needed a campsite for shores and emptying the cassette. A nice reasonably priced ACSI site, 749 in the book. Wifi is free, we have a good signal with the iBoost. Electricity 2€s extra. Old tractors and decorated gypsy caravans around. Facilities are good with small restaurant and ba

We spent Saturdy night on a Stellplatz that had been taken over by Irish travellers five caravans and at least ten cars. One of them came to talk to me as we were sorting out the electricity. Two euros lasted two hours and all we did was boil three kettles and have one lot of lights on! Went on to 12v after that. How did they manage to have arc lights on all night!!!i asked if they were on holiday and he said no they were doing 'groundwork'. They'd been there for a week and were from they'd been in Poland before that. He said we should go to Turin. It was a wonderful place. The Stellplatz cost us 8€

The scenery is wonderful. The autumn colours seem so much brighter here. I love the food and wine! We're off to Riquewihr tomorrow and then after a couple of days plan to head south for warmer weather, hopefully. It is cold in the evenings and dark by 6pm now the clocks have gone back.

We should be in France tomorrow so I'll be able to use the 3 mifi. If there's a signal!

Bye for now
Val


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone, at last!

Well, we are now at. A campsite at Salem, near Lake Constance. We left Berlin Saturday morning and needed a campsite for shores and emptying the cassette. A nice reasonably priced ACSI site, 749 in the book. Wifi is free, we have a good signal with the iBoost. Electricity 2€s extra. Old tractors and decorated gypsy caravans around. Facilities are good with small restaurant and ba

We spent Saturdy night on a Stellplatz that had been taken over by Irish travellers five caravans and at least ten cars. One of them came to talk to me as we were sorting out the electricity. Two euros lasted two hours and all we did was boil three kettles and have one lot of lights on! Went on to 12v after that. How did they manage to have arc lights on all night!!!i asked if they were on holiday and he said no they were doing 'groundwork'. They'd been there for a week and were from they'd been in Poland before that. He said we should go to Turin. It was a wonderful place. The Stellplatz cost us 8€

The scenery is wonderful. The autumn colours seem so much brighter here. I love the food and wine! We're off to Riquewihr tomorrow and then after a couple of days plan to head south for warmer weather, hopefully. It is cold in the evenings and dark by 6pm now the clocks have gone back.

We should be in France tomorrow so I'll be able to use the 3 mifi. If there's a signal!

Bye for now
Val


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

Another fine mild day ahead weather wise. Yesterday was smashing. 

*Val*, it sounds like you are having a great time :thumbright: apart from the metered leccy. :wink:

Apart from a couple of chores, and making Rita a spot of lunch, (before sending her back to work again :wink: ) I've not got a lot on today. 

Have a good one.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
A bit chilly at the moment but the forecast is for the sun to shine.

A very peaceful night here. Someone did go off about 6 15 but I went back to sleep. At least we can put the heating on electricity!

Off to the Alsace this morning. 

Hope you all have a good day.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock, Val and others


So much rain! Last night I found a shopping centre with a large car park and just stayed in the van after I did some shopping. It could have been a nice view of the sea but all I could see was this heavy rain. The guys running the hydroelectric powerstations must be happy with all the rain but I cannot imagine anyone else!  


Jock enjoy your relaxing day and the lunch with Rita!

Val enjoy another country and let's hope in sunshine!


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted...........
> Jock enjoy your relaxing day and the lunch with Rita!


Thanks Christine. 



> Jock posted........... I've not got a lot on today.


Famous last words, eh? The blooming central heating boiler switched off, and had to be repaired. Job done now though, and everything is "tickety boo" again. Just as well I always keep the required replacement part handy. :wink:

*Val* and *Christine*, it is glorious sunshine and blue skies over here, with temperatures hitting 18 degrees. 8O ............... 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.  

Been up since 03.33hrs, as I was so warm I couldn't sleep.  

If the items I am expecting to be delivered, arrive this morning, it shall be a busy morning. 

I did a chicken & veg stir fry for lunch yesterday, so it'll be a Beef Biryani today, then off out for an afternoon refreshment with my pal. :wink: 

Weather is still mild, but little sun expected today.

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Yesterday I fled from the place I originally stopped and headed for the mountains. All the rain the last days/weeks finally resulted in lots of floods. And I did not feel safe close to the river. Roads are closed, houses and buses taken by the water or by mudslides. I found a quiet spot up on a mountain in a parking lot by a ski place. Where it is snowing. I have been checking the news and although many roads are closed the E39 which I want to drive is open. Phew!


Jock is that fun you get delivered or just the neccesary items to finish a chore? Enjoy your refreshments after!


Have a nice middle of the week all!


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted..........Jock is that fun you get delivered or just the neccesary items to finish a chore? Enjoy your refreshments after!


A new gas locker catch, a dash camera, a Zadi barrel lock removal key, and 2 x new Britax rear lamp clusters, and all for the MH. Like boat ownership, it's no cheap hobby. :lol:

Glad to learn that you are high up and safe Christine. Nice one. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

I did post yesterday but Albert pulled out the plug to reboot the WIFI before I'd managed to send it 8O 

What dash camera did you get Jock, I fancy one, although we still haven't got round to fitting a reversing camera and it's pre wired

I am struggling a bit with sleeping Jock I usually wake at about 4.30 am and my brain just hasn't registered that the clocks have changed so it's 3.30 now By which time Albert is well into his snoring routine 8O :lol: 

Christine glad you are higher up but watch you don't get snowed in

Val it sounds like you are having a great time, how much longer have you got ?

Lovely sunshine here, found a campsite with a pub in Derby next to the tissington cycle trail but when we phoned they don't take MH as it's a sloping field, so back to the drawing board

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted........What dash camera did you get Jock, I fancy one, although we still haven't got round to fitting a reversing camera and it's pre wired


>>This One<< Sandra, but not from that site, nor at that price. :wink:

I have see videos from a Moroccon tour using one of those, and the quality was very good. It's not top dollar kit, but it'll do the job and be clear enough to identify Reg Nos in the event of a hit and run. It also has GPS data logging, which can be turned off if not required.

Those that have installed it, are happy with the results. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Finally some sun again - a little peek trough the clouds. And I'm having a do-nothing day. Have found a nice quiet spot with a view. 

PS! Preparing food does not count as breaking the do-nothing plan!


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.

We are just outside Lincoln, and have had some cracking weather, until today, whereupon it is dull and wet.  
I've struggled with mobile internet since leaving the house on Friday. 

Isn't it strange that here in the UK, there are still many blank areas for phone signals and data connections, and yet, I am assured that in Morocco, you can get a mobile phone/data signal virtually anywhere. 8O 

Breccie first, then coffee with the neighbours, then home.

Have a good one folks.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all from sunny Spain light cloud todaybut still very pleasant.
Sadly our friends are flying home at great expense as he needs urgent medical help.
They are very brave to be here at all but it's not so good for him. We all hope he will be able to come back soon


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock and Margaret


Not been up very long - I slept a couple of hours extra today. My brain is still half asleep. Trying to wake it up with some coffee. 


Jock it's the same issue here. Perhaps everything cost more in our countries including wages of those putting up cell towers. I can usually get a signal everywhere I go but often 2G in the more remote areas and then often the speed I get make browsing the net near impossible. But lots of megabits today!

Margaret I hope your friend is doing well! And that your new pitch neighbours let you get some sleep and quiet.


----------



## aldra

Wrote and sent two posts

And they didn't go :? 8O 

Still tomorrow is another day

Tonight would also be

But I'm tired and a little drunk :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Sandra I think your priorities are sound.


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

You'll never guess what? It's dark out there. :lol:

Work today and tomorrow, then that's it for another week. :wink:

*Christine*, referring back to bad mobile signal areas, I read in the media yesterday that ministers here in the UK Government, are going to legislate if the big four mobile service providers don't get their act together, to provide cover to those bad signal areas of Britain. About time too. It can't always be about profit, especially when it comes down to essential communication coverage, for many out in the sticks.

Have a good one folks.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## jedi

Morning Jock,

Where I live there is no mobile signal and I have a broadband speed of 0.6. Yet I still pay the same as those in cities who have super fast broadband etc....

Local MP's are proud that they are going to give those who have even faster speeds. It would be nice if they gave us out in the sticks a basic service first.

Anyway, moan over. Have a good day. I'm at work but that's still a necessary evil to enjoy the spring and summer travels.

Had a good weekend at Camper UK's bonfire and halloween bash - they put on a good show at very reasonable prices. Beer £2.00 per pint!  

Jed


----------



## JockandRita

> jedi posted........Had a good weekend at Camper UK's bonfire and halloween bash - they put on a good show at very reasonable prices. Beer £2.00 per pint!
> 
> Jed


So did we Jed.  We were about the eigth van along on the right, as you came into the rally filed, next to the paddocks. I didn't know you were going.

Right, I must get a move on, as out the door in thirty. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning again

I'm not sure why I keep losing the posts on EB,

We stayed a couple of nights on a pub C&C CS , at £18 a night we thought it overpriced

Had a meal on the Sunday eve in the pub, chose the Sunday lunch which turned out to be exactly that 8O left overs from lunch reheated so we were not too impressed

Moved from there to this CL, a working dairy farm Set in the middle of the glorious Peak District, the High Peak cycle trail runs directly through the farm, cycled 7 miles yesterday with Shadow running free

The only down side may be that the milking machines come on at 6.30 till 8 am and they are quite loud, but it is a working dairy farm, elec WIFI £13 a night and the views are great

Sunshine this morning and a light frost on the ground a glorious morning especially when viewed from under the goose down duvets :lol: 

Albert is taking the hound on a run whilst I straighten up the van, that way we can go for a faster ride without him later

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!

I'm back home again. Washing clothes and sorting out mail. And the TV recorder is almost full! So lots to do. And my wipers failed again so I should get that sorted before the next trip.

*Jock* and *Jedi* - I live out in the sticks too and my broadband isn't very. And the phone network although it is 3G it has low capacity so I often get a busy signal.

*Sandra* when the milking starts you can enjoy turning in bed and tucking in for another couple of hours. Much more enjoyable than beeing up managing the machine.  That's what I did when visiting my grandparents farm growing up.  I did enjoy helping my grandfather with the cows in the evening though. Cows are smart and beautiful with those large brown eyes. But some were really mean too so we had to watch out or they would kick. :roll:


----------



## aldra

Well Christine the calves are in the field next to us

It's like the village of the dammed :lol: 

They line up and stare at us intently, occasionally talk to us

We are having a lovely few days, if not in silence
:lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

I haven't camped with calves - but with sheep. And the sound of their bells. I found it quite relaxing. But no milking machines.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 

*Sandra*, when our daughter was young, we used to camp on a Crown Estate Farm CL near Sleaford, which was a working dairy farm. We used to get up early and help the farmer milk the cows, then come back with a big jug of fresh milk from that milking. You canny get any fresher than that on your cornflakes. :lol: 
Glad to see that you are enjoying your few days away. :thumbright:

Have a good one folks. 

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Another windy but sunny day

I think we will set off for home today

We are parked on gravel and definitely listing to starboard on the slope :lol: :lol: 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all!


I remember the fresh milk when visiting my grandparents. And granddad always had to confirm that the milk we got was from the one black cow he had - or my little brother would not drink it. :roll: 


Have a nice day all!


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone. Had a great few days.Spent last Thursday to Monday on an ACSI site near Florac. I think I did a post about it. Then the last couple of days we've been at Millau doing the viaduct. We've been under it and over it and then overnighted at Peyre. It really is truly amazing. now we are on an Aire at Lisle sur Tarn and going to our friends near Toulouse tomorrow.

Val


----------



## aldra

We walked about 6 miles Sunday

Cycled 7 miles Monday with the hound

Albert cycled 7 miles with the hound on Tues, then we cycled about 12 miles

Today the hound refused to get out of the van :lol: :lol: 

So we came home :lol: :lol: 

He is resting :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 

It's cold out there. :wink: Brrrrrrr

*Sandra*, you're home.  That means, you'll be cooking for the family feed. What's on tomorrow's menu? :wink:

*Val*, the last time we were in the Toulouse area, we were stopped and searched at the Toulouse Paige. They were looking for tobacco products. A fruitless search in our case. :wink:

I'll be off out the door at 07.00 to take the company van back, catch the first bus home, do a spot of grocery shopping, then breccie. :thumbright:

Have a good one folks. 

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning everyone

No Friday meal this week Jock, it's our Anniversary so the whole clan is going out for a meal Saturday evening 8O 8O 

Meg was 21 on the 1Nov and will come home this weekend so a joint celebration  I've left her to choose a special piece of Jewellery to mark her 21st but so far she's still looking

Cold here too Jock, but we are expecting rain

Val, read your posts, you are having a good trip

Nothing much planned today, a bit of washing and maybe some work in the van, the house is straight as Kath came in to clean whilst we were away

Have a good day everyone


Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good morning all


I've had two bad nights in a row - must be motorhome withdrawal symptoms. Time to start planning a new trip. :wink: 
A wonderful bright day today - the first one in a long time. But cold like you say Jock.


Val I'm glad to hear from you - sounds like you are having a wonderful time. And I get inspired when I read about where you are. I love that!  


Sandra well done with all the walking and cycling. It's impressive when you tire out a dog!  

Jock I hope the well deserved breccie were delicious - you deserve that after waiting so long for it! 8O


----------



## aldra

I don't think we tired him out Christine :lol: 

I think we wore his pads out   

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted...........I don't think we tired him out Christine :lol:
> I think we wore his pads out


Oops Sandra. 

Jock.


----------



## aldra

He went out today for a walk

His paws must be improving :lol: :lol: 

Now waiting for his chicken and rice to cool

Con man

Jock we are having mutton casserole


Mustard dumplings

Cabbage steamed in butter

Are you coming????

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldraposted............Jock we are having mutton casserole
> Mustard dumplings
> Cabbage steamed in butter
> 
> Are you coming????
> 
> Sandra


Sorry Sandra, the mustard dumplings and cabbage scared me off. Another time perhaps, eh? 

Thanks for the invite though. Much appreciated. ;-)

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## cabby

Any left overs, will be rather late by the time I get there. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

Good morning all,

Don't you like cabbage jock, I cook it much the same way as I cook spinach. Finely shred the cabbage , a knob of butter in a wide based shallow pan with a drop of water add cabbage, cover cook gently until it's done and still retains it's texture 

No smell of cabbage lingering in the house

Well we are going to the Trafford centre to look at a Apple Mac laptop for Albert. I'll take my iPad to see if they know why it loses charge so quickly

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

We r on the Bilboa ferry on way home. Daughter is in hospital with viral meningitis , fortunately over the worst but thinks she needs us
 
We have had a wonderful five weeks away four of them in the sun at Torre del mar.
FCC were fantastic rearranging our sailing as Graham sped across Spain.
We heard at 2pm and thanks to friends were packed up, paid up and on the road by 2.30 pm to cat the boat At 3.30pm yesterday


----------



## aldra

Margaret, thank goodness she is over the worst

You must be well on the way home by now

Safe journey

Sandra and Albert


----------



## Christine600

Margaret have a safe trip back home and don't drive too fast! :wink: 

I'm glad to hear your daugther is over the worst. And that friends and FCC were so helpful.


Sandra and Albert - congratulations on your big day! Mutton and cabbage is a popular dish here too. But no dumplings.


We are having a fish casserole today with saithe. An early dinner since my mum is busy later preparing a raffle for the Womens Institute.


----------



## aldra

Well we are having duck

Well if we can get rid of the family :lol: 
So much for a quiet day

3 grandkids arrived ,pizzas cooked

Christmas chocolates opened

I give up :lol: 

But if I have to give up

Id choose these lot

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Margaret are you home? How is your daughter?

Morrisons have an offer on of two tins of chocolates (Roses Q Street etc)

For £7, that's only £3.50 a tin  

Don't know how long it's on for they are £5 each in our local Asda 8O 

Not a lot planned today as we are out for the family meal this evening

Albert is playing with his new Apple Mac :lol: 

I'm thinking of putting this I pad in part exchange for the newest version
Didn't realise you could do that  

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra - and others


A slow morning today. But now it's soon time for lunch. And then some cleaning in the MH. My mum is still busy with her raffle project. So I'll make a late taco dinner for when she is back. And after that we have the latest Downton on the recorder. So a lazy saturday for me! 


Margaret - what Sandra said. I'm thinking about you.

Sandra those chocolates - now I suddenly look forward to Christmas!  I've never played with an Apple Mac. I think my Lenovo will have to do for a few more years.


----------



## MEES

Thanks for your good wishes everyone Joanne is a lot better and hopefully will make a full recovery. 
Son in law and the little boys are delighted to have us home and we are glad to be her  
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Good news Margaret , it will be a big help with you at home for the family

Catch up with you all later

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad to hear you are all doing well, Margaret!


----------



## MEES

Good afternoon everyone.
Good to here from you all  
We have been busy emptying motorhome, washing ironing and cleaning this morning and its back to laundry duties shortly for me 8O 
Sandra did you get away eventually?
The weekend has been spent catching up with family so now need to get down to some chores .
Picking up the little boys later this afternoon.

Think we will let the motorhome have a rest for a while now  

Christine how is the weather in Sweden  

Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Good afternoon Sandra, Christine, Margaret, and all. 

Welcome home Margaret. Glad to hear that your daughter is doing well now. :thumbright:

It's definitely getting colder as the heating is on much of the time now, especially early mornings and late afternoons into the evenings. It was cutting out last week, so I replaced the thermo couple for the boiler, and it's all running along as sweet as a nut. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

It's getting colder Jock

But haven't we done well??

It is after all Nov

We still have fusias geraniums etc in flower

We will be late putting the pots to bed this year, they still look good

The fish are still active and we feed them once a day

Aldra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.  

The sun is up and Rita has the washing machine going full belt, ready for me to hang it all out after she has gone to work..............but not before I've had some tea, toast, and TV News. :wink: 

Indoor chores for me today, then preparing a light lunch for Rita before packing her off to work again, whereupon I shall undulge in an afternoon refreshment with my pal. :wink: It's a good life. 

Have a good one folks. :thumbright:

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Morning Jock and those to come

Housework today for me too Jock

Unfortunately Albert was advised yesterday to have a deeper incision where the last melonoma was taken, not really sure why . apparently the path lab could not confirm one way or the other if the biopsy was clear

I know they were hampered by The fact that the melonoma was deeper than they thought and it was a local aneasthic not a general, this time he will need a skin graft 

It just seems to be one thing after another, but I'm going to ? With the consultant why they couldn't have redone it weeks ago instead him spending three weeks with all those clips only for them to start again as soon as it was healed
It's looking like Christmas will be spent in Stiches and clips again

Well I must get on Kath is doing upstairs 

have a good day 
sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hello all


Totally knackered today - did not sleep last night. Trying to stay up until bedtime. Lot's of coffee! :lol: 


Margaret I have no idea about the swedish weather since I'm back home.  In Norway its sunny but cold. Around 9C.

Jock well done with the DIY job.

Sandra it is probably a smart thing to do for Albert - but not very professional planning from the hospital! Sounds familiar... :roll:


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon 

Very quite on here

Typed this morning and the iPad froze before I could post it

Phoned the melonoma nurse, told her I was very unhappy with Alberts app yesterday. She just phoned back, appointment arranged for Friday to see the consultant

Alex has just arrived, someone has just run into the back of his car, fed and watered him :lol:, so he feels a a bit better, we will sort out the car later

Well that's another day gone :lol: 

Hope you had a good day  

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Oh Sandra you are having a rough time at the moment it must be so stressful for you.
Hope it will ease up soon.i
Margaret x


----------



## aldra

Margaret

How is Joanne?

Hoping all is good news

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Afternoon all

This weekend I slept poorly because of party goers having fun outside our house. And this week I can't seem to turn the clock so I keep staying up all night. And beeing tired all day. Would have left with the MH if I could but I have appointments to fulfill in the coming weeks. Perhaps I should start posting in the Night Owls thread?  


Sandra it's my experience you have to keep pushing when dealing with hospitals and similar. So well done - you are doing the right thing! 

Hi Margaret!


----------



## JockandRita

Afternoon Christine, and all.  

Sorry that you are not getting proper sleep at night Christine.  It soon wears you down.  

Sandra, sorry that Albert appears to be getting messed about by the hospital. I hope his consultant's appointment went as well as possible today. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Jock

It's tomorrow 

I guess they too find it difficult to give bad news

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted..........Jock
> 
> It's tomorrow
> 
> I guess they too find it difficult to give bad news
> 
> Sandra


Sorry Sandra,  I'm a day ahead. Good luck for tomorrow. :thumbright:

Fingers crossed for you both,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.  

There's a lot of heavy rain coming in from the west, for most of the morning.  
It's weekend at home for us, and next weekend too, apparently. :roll:

Good luck again to Albert, for today's appointment Sandra. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning Jock and all


Finally up at my normal time. And eggs for breakfast. Not a bad way to start the day! Now enjoying the coffee.


Jock it's a stay at home weekend for me too.

Sandra best of luck to Albert and you!


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

It's absolutely throwing it down here Jock, albert has chickened out of his cycle ride :lol: 

Supposed to clear later this afternoon

Changed the rugs yesterday to our red collection ready for the cold, cold winter :lol: :lol: thought I should do something positive

Had a lovely walk through the fallen leaves yesterday, the wind was cold but bracing

Christine I too hade a good nights sleep, woke as usual at 3.30 am,used to be 4.30 till the clocks changed  , but I slept again till nine

Julie is coming with us with a pen and pad to take notes, she too doesn't understand how the path report is inconclusive and why it's taken so long to get back to us 
Have a good day everyone 
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good afternoon all
Sandra hope your visit has given you some satisfaction good idea taking a note taker.
We are still busy with health issues .
Joanne is still suffer ring from tiredness, dizziness, nausea and some memory/ vocabulary impairment after the meningitis. Despite this she left at 6am to take jack for his ENT surgery hopefully they will be back this afternoon

Graham is finishing the new summerhouse and I'm domestic goddessing


----------



## JockandRita

> MEES posted.......
> Joanne is still suffer ring from tiredness, dizziness, nausea and some memory/ vocabulary impairment after the meningitis.


Sorryto hear that Margaret.  Is her condition likely to get better as time goes on?

Sandra, how did Albert get on today?

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

jock

It was a metastasis

They went as deep as they could given they were only using local aneasthic 

The path report says it wasn't deep enough

So they need to back and remove some muscle from the deeper levels

It is what it is 8O 

Operation on the 5 th of dec

This will be the 5 th on his arm

Meanwhile we don't know if it's spreading beyond where the surgeons can reach
We can only hope it will take time

Aldra


----------



## JockandRita

Sandra, I am so sorry for both you and Albert, that it wasn't better news.  

Kindest regards,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


I had a wonderful slow sunday breakfast with eggs and coffee. Really enjoyed myself. Only when I turned on the computer i found it's only saturday. :roll: 


Sandra lots of hope coming your way!

Margaret my best wishes for Joannes recovery!

Hi, Jock!


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Margaret how is Joanne?, I guess you are kept busy with boys 

Not much happening here, we are going for our flu jabs later

Alberts' taking the pots inside the greenhouse and putting the garden to bed. It's stange this year as all the geraniums are still in flower it's been so mild

I'm waiting for a phone consultation from the Doctor, these modern times!!!

Then I'll sort out the van , I haven't got round to it since our last trip, not a lot to do really, at least I hope not!!

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Hi Sandra good you are "pottering on" so to speak 
There is comfort in routine I think.
Joanne is " nearly" right she is trying to do too much keeping up with her course and her part time work. They have been sending her home a bit early and letting her have breaks but IMHO they should be telling her to stay home and rest.
She is still dizzy tired emotional and husband and kids are bearing the brunt. Fortunately we are able to provide back up!
Bet you feel you are marking time til the 5 th
Christine I find the days of the week confusing too theses days
Jock how is Rita doing?
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Hell
Margaret 

We are marking time

But then again

We are a bit devestated 

I realy think

It sould be alright
It isn't

I am really struggling

No matter, I'll get there

Or maybe not

Aldra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 



> MEES posted.........Jock how is Rita doing?


Thanks for asking Margaret. Strangely enough, she had a hospital appointment yesterday, and had bloods taken, etc. She has returned to a medication she was on some years ago, as she wants to avoid the immunosuppressants for as long as she can, due to the known side effects they can have, including the increased vulnerability to catching infections. If these bloods show the inflammation is stable, then she can carry on with those meds for now, but with 3 x monthly monitoring of bloods. So, for now, it's looking okay thanks. :thumbright: She feels weel in herslef compared to a few weeks ago, and she is also looking good. 

I'm glad to see that your Joanne is pulling through, albeit slowly but surely. Here's hoping her progress will continue through to a full recovery. :thumbright:



> aldra posted..........I am really struggling
> 
> No matter, I'll get there
> 
> Or maybe not
> 
> Aldra


You will get there Sandra, because deep down you know that's where you want to be. Head up now, and look forwards positively. :thumbright:

Jock. xx


----------



## MEES

Morning everyone
Sandra I just read my las tights post on the other thread and I sound really horrible - don't mean to be so hard !

Jock good to hear Rita is stable are you still sending her off to work?

Have a good day all Grandson has arrived will be back at school Thursday.

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning Jock

I'm glad Rita is doing so well,Jock, fingers crossed it continues 

I'm surprised Joanne is back at work Margaret, I too would have thought a longer recuperation was in order. Is Joanne the Nurse?? 

Well I'm full of sniffles today prob due to the flu jab, don't feel ill just have to keep blowing my nose 8O 

We were also given the shingles vaccine, Apparently it cost £100 a shot

Albert is continuing in the garden, and chopping logs for the winter fuel,

We have a fair stock of them now, as he collects then from the cemetery whenever they fell a tree

Top dressed all the bulb containers, they are already pushing through, so already a reminder of Spring
Have a good day everyone  
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


Yesterday my phone said it had an important update. So I clicked the Yes button and the phone updated itself. So this morning the alarm clock did not ring. The app started and displayed the dismiss button but no sound. So I kept on sleeping. But on the plus side I have a new background image on my phone. :roll: 


Jock I'm glad to hear about Rita managing her situation so well. Should be good news for the Motorhome too.  

Margaret have fun spoiling your grandson a little bit. 

Sandra it's the first time I hear about a shingles vaccine. But I'm sure it is a good idea - I remember my gran got it years ago and it was very exhausting.


----------



## MEES

Keeping busy Sandra 
Yes JoNne is back at work against advice she is a second year trainee nurse and I think they abuse them. as A manager myself I would not have allowed it.
Yesterday she did a long day 7 am to 9.30 pm got home at 10 and went straight to bed. Then they changed today's shift to an early with a 7 am shift RIDICULOUS..
THEY ARE TOLD IF THEY MISS A SHIFT THEY WILL HAVE TO CATCH UP AT END OF TERM. seem very unsafe practice to me.
i too am full of "snitching" 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Unfortunately it was always like that with student nurses Margaret

Always an anxiety that too long a period off will affect the training period

When Meg was born 21 yrs ago, Petra had to return in Jan, as Megs was born in Nov or drop back a year which she didn't want to do

She shouldn't be working long shifts, especially as she prob picked up the virus on the ward, she should be on a phased return

Hope she starts to pick up soon

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> MEES posted.......Jock good to hear Rita is stable


Thanks Margaret. 



> MEES posted........are you still sending her off to work?


Margaret, for the last ten years now, despite my efforts to discourage her, Rita hasn't needed any help from me on that score. :lol:

With regards to shifts, etc, when I was in traction for two weeks, the ward sister finshed her shift (after handover) at 22.20, drove 20 miles, rested (loosley termed) drove another 20 miles, and was back on the ward at 06.00. 8O It was absolutely ridiculous. :x

When Rita worked for Safeway (in the filling station), she often had to work lates, then come back on to an early shift, ie, finish at 23.15, get home for 23.45, and leave home at 06.15 to be back on duty at 06.45. I contacted Rita's car insurers and enquired about her being covered to drive after such a short rest period. They confirmed what I thought, ie, that they did not consider that she was able to take sufficient rest periods between the late shift, and the early shift, and that if in the event of an accident, she was deemed (at the time) to be unfit to drive, she would not be covered. Rita relayed this information to her supervisor, (who informed management) and from then onwards, Rita did not come off a late shift, and go on to an early shift. Job sorted. :thumbright:

Some of these employers are so far up their own ar#es, that they give scant regard to the H&S and welfare of their employess. :x

Rant over. 

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning how unusual I'm first on  
Looks like a lovely morning to come.
Jock sounds like Rita has a good champion in you but knows her own kind. An excellent combination :lol: 
More playing at school for me and the tree cutters are coming this afternoon to trim some trees.
Still trying to get rid of this horrible cold having trouble sleeping.
Hot toddies seem to work best.
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning Margaret and those to come 

A beautiful but chilly day here too Margaret 

More to do in the garden, pressure housing paths and the lawn, so it's ready for winter, most of the leaves have fallen now

Hope you clear that cold Margaret, my sniffles have gone so it was just the flu jab

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Margaret and Sandra

Thanks to this birthday party I'm up really late today. Not feeling too good. And with nobody to blame! :roll:

It's the ordinary fall season tasks we are doing these days too. Stacking firewood, throwing away fallen leaves, having silicone on all the motorhome hatches and buying some books and DVDs to enjoy.

And lots of birthdays these months.

I hope you get well soon, *Margaret*!

Can you use the pressure hose on the lawn, *Sandra*? Sounds brilliant!

Good day, all!


----------



## aldra

Our lawn is artificial Christine

Perfect for the dog no muddy feet, easy to keep clean and no dead patches when he wees on it

And no mowing so no jungle when we go away, it looks good too :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

That makes sense, Sandra! Still brilliant!


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

It looks like I'm going to >>GCR Quorn & Woodhouse<< again this weekend, but with Frank (sallytrafic).  this time.

For him it will be very fullfilling being a true rail enthusiast. For me, it's more of a nostalgia thing having lived next to steam trains when I was a boy. Visiting the station and sidings is like going back in time, with the tiny waiting room with an open fire, and the butcher boy's bike on the platform, along with the huge pram, etc, etc.

Maybe I'd better get the MH out of storage then. :wink:

Have a good one.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jock, all


Will call the garage today and make an appointment for switching to winter tires on the MH. Will go for a little trip in december combining fun with an appointment to see yet another medical specialist.


Jock it's always good to get the MH out of the storage. And having a goal for the trip does not hurt. I only know steam trains from Heartbeat and similar but I enjoy the ride. And the best part is to watch the engineers working! Have fun and say hi to Frank!


Have a nice day all


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning all

Jock and the fantastic smell , I travelled regularly to college in Blackpool, and to Burnley on the steam train
Remember the smell of leather mixed with the coal, the leather window straps that allowed the windows to roll down 

Ahhh memories, have a good trip :lol: and regards to Frank

Christine enjoy your little trip next month  

Have just trimmed, stuffed and trussed a couple of beef hearts, now cooking slowly in the slow pot ready for tomorrow. The gravy alone is magnificent :lol: Added some mutton as my daughter in law won't try heart 8O the grandkids love it

We won't be eating it as we have returned to fruit and veg juices and strictly all veg soups in prep for Alberts op, it must do something as he heals so well and quickly, even the hospital comments 

No wine now till Christmas  :lol: 

Have a good day  

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 



> hristine600 posted............Have fun and say hi to Frank!





> alsra posted...........have a good trip :lol: and regards to Frank


Thank you ladies, and I will pass on your regards to Frank, with pleasure. 

Unfortunately the weather isn't looking too favourable for our visit, so maybe some time will be spent in the Restaurant car...............with a beer or two. :lol:

*Sandra*, I don't know if I'd have the right frame of mind to abstain from a big plate of home made grub, whilst all around me were tucking in, but I fully understand and appreciate why you both manage to stick with your juicing menu. :thumbright:

Have a good one.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning jock and those to come

Oh poor you jock, stuck having to swig back a pint or two in a warm carriage whilst the rain beats on the windows :lol: 

Well we finally drained down the van as its getting cold now, not freezing but decidedly chilly

Still I quite like winter once the garden is tucked up and the log fire is burning

Well I must get on, and then sit by said fire later before the hoards arrive 8O :lol: 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Yes it is a good feeling to sit inside feeling warm and cosy when the snow look pretty outside. But today it's only pre-melted snow I'm afraid.


Jock you better be early or the restaurant car will be full!  

Sandra it's a lovely horde you are having. Enjoy yourselves!

Hi Margaret - saw your like's even though you haven't posted anything yet. Big Sister can see you!


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Going to look at matalans tartan crockery for the Christmas table, looks nice in the brochure, but need to feel it in the real

Other than that not much planned

Have a good day everyone 
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra!

I've started on the Christmas gift list. And we have looked at the old (plastic) thee and decided it's good enough for a few years yet.

There will be prawns to eat later today - nothing else planned.

Have a nice day all!


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Another chilly day 8O 

Well I was pleased with the crockery but unfortunately they didn't have the whole range so I'll wait, no use having half the things

We will have to get the Christmas trees up early this year Christine whilst Albert can still use his arm. Ill decorate them later though

The next op is a bit more serious and will require an overnight stay or two in the hospital and the possibility of nerve damage

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning!


Chilly and rain. And I can see snow on the remote peaks. Brrrh! Found this recipe online for pan roasted radishes. And now I just have to try. And the shops are closed. So some day next week then.  


Sandra I remember your traditional Christmas forest.  


Happy Sunday all


----------



## MEES

Hi all been very busy but have had a nice weekend.
Graham had been busy moving left over building materials which have failed to " come in" for 25 yrs - to the tip 8O 
I've done done shopping and parcelling and taken the kids to the churches Christmas fair - they loved it.
We will now have a better place to park the motorhome.
Next week is tree, decoration etc like you Sandra.
Still fighting the cold.
Margaret


----------



## MEES

Where are you all- missing you all


----------



## cabby

Well it has been a funny old day all round, so perhaps it is infectious on here. I have no idea where they are, but you have to agree it is peculiar that they are not.
How are you after all that rubbish.   

cabby


----------



## MEES

Lonely and confused 8O


----------



## cabby

Well, it seems that it is another ghost day on here.
Has something happened that I have missed out on and am about to put my big foot into.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Margaret and Cabby!


It was a fun and busy day yesterday. We aranged a party in the evening and was busy all day preparing. But the turkey was delicious. And I did not go to bed until 5 this morning.  


Margaret are your cold getting any better? You seem to get a cold every time you get back home - better just stay in the motorhome! 8O 

Cabby it seems to me it's always much quieter here in the winter. I guess many put their MHs into storage and think of other things during the winter.


----------



## MEES

Hi Christine and Cabby if something has happened I too have missed out.
Maybe everyone has bigger priorities at the moment.
Meanwhile I have been yo see Santa today and he was very nice xox


----------



## aldra

I'm here, late I know

Have been out and about shopping trying to prepare early for Christmas
As I don't now how Albert will be following his operation

Finally managed to buy the full tartan set of plates bowls napkins chargers serving dishes , napkins 
etc, cost a fortune

Just feel a bit down, will it be the last Christmas? I hope not

Going with frozen veg and aunt Bessie's roast potatoes, which are really good  in case he is not up to helping

Not that big this year only ten but one vegitarian 

Although usually more arrive in the evening

First we have a whole family party on the 21st, taking 19 to the theatre and back here 28

We are so lucky

But we are missing our future
And I know we shouldn't 
But it's how it is

Sandra


----------



## cabby

You must not think that way, I know it is hard and always at the back of ones mind, but be strong and as you always do, make every day special by just being yourself.

cabby


----------



## aldra

I know cabby

I wish it was different

But the truth is for many of us it's not

We are just human, and I hope for a miracle

But meanwhile I try to get by
And we will
Maybe that is the miracle 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra you are doing sooo well love the idea of the tartan crockery 
"Consider the lilies......."
Hugs x


----------



## cabby

Tartan crockery, whatever next, Santa will catch a cold.   

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!


Had an appointment with a specialist this morning so I went in the MH last night so I would not need to get up that early this morning.

Now I'm back home again. But there will be another longer trip before xmas to see yet another specialist.

Sandra after my dad had a few serious hart attacks 20 years ago he - and we - thought every Christmas would be the last one. This went on for atleast 10 years. I think it's impossible not to think like that when one of our loved ones is seriously ill. All I can tell you is that even that become a habit eventually.


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon

Been busy with the Friday meal, a tandoori type rubbed roast chicken and a veg curry, served with rice and assorted dips Plain roast chicken and salad for the younger ones

Apple pie to finish :lol: 

The tarten crockery is really pretty, a soft dark red, should make a special Christmas setting

Alberts gone pick up the kids from school , so soon the peace will be shattered 8O  

Have agood evening everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all might take a look at that crockery Sandra mine is looking a bit sad  
Going to get under motor home cover today to retrieve a few bits including my reading specs.
Hope the test results were in your fav our Christine  
Cabbie it's good to see you posting on here !
Have a good weekend all
Margaret


----------



## cabby

Morning all, got woken up at 7.45am next door having his roof re-tiled. Forgotten that this time existed.
Do we call today sad Saturday after the black Friday.How about calling it returns Monday.
How many shopping days left, have to buy the wife something this year, I think the free taxi rides has run out end of the year. :lol: 
Does anyone think it is time to start part 3. as trying to keep up will all those pages might be a little off putting. Just a thought as it seems a bit thin on posts recently.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Good morning cabby, Margaret and those to come

Viv is still away and jock may well be as well

There are not so many regular contributors but quite a few who pop in from time to time 

Margaret if you fancy that crockery from Matalan I hope the stocks increase, I had trouble finding enough place settings. Could be they had some problems with supplies, there were samples and no stock

Unfortunately I have cupboards full of dinner services, including a full Spode which I won't use in case it gets chipped  

Daft really

Have a good day all of you

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Thank you Margaret - I think they were! Best of luck with the under cover motorhoming! :lol: I started humming the James Bond theme here. 


Cabby I don't think anyone would read all 100+ pages of good morning wishes. But if they did we should offer them a beer at the next rally!  


Sandra I'm almost taking my best service with me in my MH. Not the full set for 12 but enough for a nice dinner. Have been discussing this with myself in in my head for a while now. And I think I might win! :roll:


----------



## cabby

We, like many others, used to keep the Best service in the front room on display, until we visited my favourite Uncle and Aunt for the first time, back in the 70's.(had just got married)
They were using their best of everything all the time.They had 5 children and had an open door.
Their reason was that they got more enjoyment out of using it than looking at it in a cupboard.
So we followed their example and have enjoyed ours very much, I sometimes think that the wife invites friends just so that we use it.
Not sure that I would do the same with say Spode or similar as that would be an heirloom for the children.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Well mine are not even on display Cabby :lol: :lol: 

I like white for everyday use

Then I have a white porcela set for best

Plus two other sets for best

And the Spode 

And remember my sets have to be at least a dozen although the Spode is only an 8 place setting :lol: :lol: 

And now a Christmas set :lol: :lol: 

Plus all the serving dishes etc to match

No wonder I go cold at the thought of moving house

I'd give them to the kids but some are over 25 years old and they would chip them :lol: :lol: 

I really need to get a life  

PS good the checkup seems like positive news Christine

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone. We're back!

I'm sorry but I haven't read all the previous pages of the time we've been away.

Internet service was not good in Germany. There weren't many sites open so difficult to find wifi. In France, I used our 3mobile mifi but it was very slow.

Anyway, it's great to be back.

We enjoyed our short stay at Ypres. We were late leaving the UK as Dave had a scan, but he's fine. 

For me, it was a very moving moment to place a wreath on my great uncles grave at Beuleil. I've been doing my family history and found all the info about him. He was killed in 1915.

We enjoyed visiting our friends in Franfurt, Berlin and Toulouse, and really enjoyed our journey back from Sete to Dunkirk.

We wouldn't do France and Germany in October/November again. Too many of the campsites are closed. The Aires were fine, but there were times when I could have done with a washing machine! And it was cold. I did buy a hot water bottle!

Tom Tom was excellent. We didn't use any motorways and the only time it let us down was to take us through Nimes industrial estate. We should have checked first"

Anyway, I had my pre op assessment on Thursday and have another op on Monday morning to hopefully get the rest of the oil out of my eye that was put in to try to close the macular hole.

Ihave checked my spelling Sandra. Fingers crossed.

Regards to you all. 

Val


----------



## JockandRita

> MEES posted.........Where are you all- missing you all


Good morning all. 

Unlike Viv, I've not been away, but not been about due to no email notifications for EBS AGAIN!!!!!. At weekends when away, I'm usually on a really dodgy mobile signal or blackspot.  Apparently you can get a mobile signal just about anywhere in Morocco, 8O but here in the UK we still have many areas uncovered, which the government say they are trying to sort out with the big four providers. :roll:

Viv, September is about the latest we have been in Germany, and will be again next year, although I would love to do their Christmas Markets.

We are in Tattershall village, for our Christmas Dinner meet with the Midshires MCS of the C&CC. IT was a good night with a nice meal done by outside caterers. Coffee at 11.00hrs, then home.

Have a good one. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## jedi

JockandRita said:


> Apparently you can get a mobile signal just about anywhere in Morocco, 8O but here in the UK we still have many areas uncovered, which the government say they are trying to sort out with the big four providers. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Jock and all,
> 
> I spent 3 months in Morocco and, with the Maroc Telecom dongle, could get internet and phone in the mountains, in the desert, in mud and straw villages. Then I came back to Norfolk
> 
> To a broadband speed of 0.3 Mbps and no chance of a phone signal.
> 
> Not sure which country is 3rd world?
> 
> At work today so get more time to post
> 
> Jed
Click to expand...


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Yes, jock I love the Christmas markets.

We went to Cologne about three years ago and really enjoyed the markets there. I think they have about five, different themes but all within walking distance.

My favourite is Leipzig. Much smaller, but very different. We went into the church there where they had the silent uprising before the collapse of the Eastern block. 

Have a good day all. We are finishing off emptying and tidying the camper!

Viv /Val!!!!!!


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Val, Jock, Jed and others!


It's been raining so I've been sleeping really well this weekend. Next weekend I'll be off again visiting my brother and later seeing another specialist. Hopefully this will lead to my benefits becoming permanent.


Val it's good to have you back! I would not have read up on all the good morning wishes either. And you are not alone using a hot water bottle.  Best of luck with your monday morning op! 


Jock we have two big providers so lucky you!  I would also love to do one of those Christmas markets. 


Jed I keep hearing many good reasons to visit Morocco. And their telecom standard is obviously another one. But don't let me bother you while you're working.


----------



## oldtart

Christine.

We've been to Morocco five times now and love the country and the people.

The last time we went East to the Algerian border along the coast and then inland. We went with Desert Detours and visited people and places we'd never have done on our own.

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Busy today  

Val glad you enjoyed your trip

We usually go away sept /oct and open campsites can be a problem although France isn't bad because of the Aires 

Christine that will be good news and save you having assessments after assessments

Hi Jed  , work hard

Jock we often struggle with signals but I think it may be something to do with our provider O2, in Wales we got nothing but Steven had no problem 8O 

Have a good day everyone, waiting for our grandson to come and help to get the Christmas trees out and up
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

oldtart said:


> Hi everyone
> Yes, jock I love the Christmas markets.
> 
> We went to Cologne about three years ago and really enjoyed the markets there. I think they have about five, different themes but all within walking distance.
> 
> My favourite is Leipzig. Much smaller, but very different. We went into the church there where they had the silent uprising before the collapse of the Eastern block.
> 
> Have a good day all. We are finishing off emptying and tidying the camper!
> 
> Viv /Val!!!!!!


Hi Val, I've been (mis)called Val all my life, Viv/Val 2. I answer to both!


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Viv, and all.  

It's back to the grindstone today, but only until Wednesday lunchtime, so can't grumble. :wink: 

Have a good one. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Writing this on my phone at St.Pauls eye unit at the Royal Liverpool waiting to register. Had to be here for 8am. Normally takes an hour but ooy took 35mins this morning. ! No time viven for op. could be any time this morning. Have brought my kindle.

have a good day everyone. 

Val or Viv


----------



## aldra

Good morning Val,Viv,Jock and those to come

Val I hop you don't have too long a wait for the op Fingers crossed here that it will be successful. I hate hospital waiting rooms

Hi Viv have you caught up with all your backload of things to do on your return to SA When do you hear the results on your Quilting Exam??

Two and a half days work is just enough Jock  

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted............Two and a half days work is just enough Jock


3 x half days more like Sandra. :wink: I start at 07.45 and finish at 12.45. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

sounds even better Jock  

Val hope you are feeling Ok this evening, take it easy 

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi folks
Just a quickie.

I finally went in at 11 30 and came out at 12 30pm. An Indian surgeon did the op. He was a excellent in that he explained everything he was doing and why. I was a bit concerned that it wasn't the consultant I'd been seeing. He had to deal with an emergency but the sister said Rahjid, that's what he's said to all him was nearly qualified as a consultant.

I have to return at 815 in the morning to be checked.

I won't have any vision in the eye for about two weeks. He's put air in which protects and helps to close the cut he had to make to get the oil out.

Hope you've had a good day. I've not seen much of it. Had something to eat and then slept since we got back.

Val

Hope there's not too many mistakes Sandra!!!!!


----------



## aldra

val

i never look for the mistakes only the ones that make me laugh

priceless  

you rest and take care

sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> oldtart posted.........Hi folks
> Just a quickie.
> 
> I finally went in at 11 30 and came out at 12 30pm. An Indian surgeon did the op. He was a excellent in that he explained everything he was doing and why. I was a bit concerned that it wasn't the consultant I'd been seeing. He had to deal with an emergency but the sister said Rahjid, that's what he's said to all him was nearly qualified as a consultant.
> 
> I have to return at 815 in the morning to be checked.
> 
> I won't have any vision in the eye for about two weeks. He's put air in which protects and helps to close the cut he had to make to get the oil out.
> 
> Hope you've had a good day. I've not seen much of it. Had something to eat and then slept since we got back.
> 
> Val
> 
> Hope there's not too many mistakes Sandra!!!!!


All the best with your recovery Val, and I hope that you are not in too much discomfort. :thumbright:

Jock. xx


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi e-birds

Sorry to hear about your eye Val. Hope its better today! I am interested as I have a little 'dent' in my retina too, but so far nothing needs to be done. 

Well yes, I didn't want to brag, but I passed my Quilt Teacher's Qualification with flying colours, if I may say so myself. They demanded 80% pass mark so they weren't making it easy. here's my offering - it's called "From my Chalet Window" , note couldn't be MH window - no vehicles allowed in Zermatt. It's all fabric with embellishments - machine stitching, fabric paints, gel pens, and "snow" of Angelina and shreds of batting. 

Sandra, hope you and the chippie are hanging in there, I think of you every day.

Have a great day.. when you get up. I am now going to bed it's way past pumpkin time and I want to post this before it bombs out... AGAIN!!


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Viv. That is absolutely beautiful, you are so clever. I wasn't in the line when that talent was handed out!! I play the piano!!

I'm up early again to get organised for going to the hospital. The nurse will take the dressing off and bathe it and then I'll see the consultant. I'm pleased I can write this with one eye and using my reading glasses!

Have a good day all

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Vall, and all following.  

I hope you had a decent night's sleep Val, without too much discomfort. 

The thought of someone working on my eyes makes me cringe, so I do admire your courage by going through with your recent treatments and surgery, etc. :thumbright:

Viv, that is a piece of art. Well done on passing the exam. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


I don't know what happened yesterday - I remember starting to write something but them must have gotten sidetracked. The downside of not having a maid.  


Val hopefully these two weeks will fly by! I don't mind those autocorrected spellings - it's usually quite funny. I don't think the function deserve to be called autocorrect though. It's more like an autojoker.


Viv that is beautiful! I tried this a little 20 years ago back in school so I know how much better you are!  

Jock you should be about half way trough your working week by now - and have even less left when you read this. 

Sandra congrats on your new avatar - is it a drawing of Shadow?



Have a nice day all


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon everyone

VIv that is absolutely stunning, congratulations  

The avatar is BarryDs interim Shadow until he gets a photo  

Glad you are feeling OK Val 

1/2 a day to go Jock :lol:  

Enjoy the rest of the day 

Sandra


----------



## blondel

I have just,last night, finished my first ever attempt at quilting. A Christmas table centre on a 2 day course, with HOURS of homework!!

I think I could have been bitten by the bug and am now very keen to try something else. 

In attempting to post this I have also learned how to resize a photo  

This retirement is a steep learning curve. 8O :lol:


----------



## oldtart

Hi.

Well done Pat.

I've missed out Sandra. Why did Shadows avatar disappear?

I was going to change mine. 

Nicola sold Sooty and now has a grey Andulacian, but I'm not sure if I should attempt it!


----------



## blondel

Meant to say Viv, yours is wonderful - don't think I will be aspiring to that. Had said this in my post then became distracted with adding the photo problems!


----------



## aldra

Pat,

It looks pretty good to me 

And you will certainly be aspiring to wonderful things

Now you can quilt, resize photos

Just where will this end :lol:  

Can you pass on tips to me??

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all
Viv hope all is going well with your eye.
We have been busy with sickly small grandchildren have Oscar off Nursary today and they both slept over last night - don't know how I coped when I had four at home and was working full time.
No daytime TV or I pads in those days to waste time I suppose  
Frosty this morning
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Margaret and all


Will start preparing my MH for a weekend getaway today. My mum might come with - she is not sure yet. Not very far but close to some shopping centres so that I can do some Christmas shopping one of the days.


Margaret back then I watched more television than I do today. Watched almost everything on the one channel we had. But now with hundreds of channels I don't watch much. Much more picky.

Pat that is not bad at all! There are worse bugs to be bitten by!

Sandra that drawing is not bad at all! Well done by Barry!

Val I've seen that happen on various internet fora - random people's avatars dissapearing. It's just the way of internet life I think. As long as you have got the original you should be able to reset your avatar if neccesary.


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone  

Cold here too, minus 1 when albert went out for his bike ride, a couple of deer stopped to have a look at him

Margaret hope the kids get well soon, have you had your flu vac?, you are at risk with young kids picking up viruses from nursery 
I think age and energy levels might have influenced us when we had young kids of our own :lol: :lol: 

Sounds like a good plan Christine, a break and Christmas shopping

The avatar disappeared when my subs were almost due 8O 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Yes. It's a lovely day here too. Won't write a lot. My vision isn't too good?

Do hope your grandchildren getting well soon Msrgaet. We have our flue jabs next week. 

What a good idea to take the camper near to a shopping centre Christine. Luckily we are with easy reaching distance of Zliverpool One which has all the big shops etc.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 

It's cold out but not frosty. I'm taking the firm's van back at 07.00, then catching the first bus home out of P/boro. After breakfast, we'll get the MH ready for a weekend escape with friends at Cambridge CC site. 

Have a good one, 

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jock and others


A few errands to do today. After that I'll prepare the MH for my weekend christmas shopping trip. I should not have any problems keeping awake since I must have added an extra spoon of coffee in the machine this morning. :? 


Jock that's a short day of work. Perfect!


----------



## oldtart

Morning Jock, Rita,Christine and those to come
A grey day here. Dave goes to have an eye test and then we might go to. The re-vamped Aldi's on the way to Southport. It re-opens today. There's been a lot of work going on extending the premises.

Have a good day all

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Off the shops soon, calling in at Aldi too Val

Have a good weekend Jock

I need to sort out Alberts hospital bag as he leaves at 6am tomorrow 8O 

Very cold here, or at least I feel cold, need to put the heating up a notch :lol: 

Enjoy your Christmas shopping Christine

Have a good day
Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi Sandra
Just to say, we do hope all goes well for Albert.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Best of luck to Albert, Sandra! I hope he soon will be back in christmas tree moving shape.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Up at 5.30am 8O, albert left just after 6, our son collected him

Not sure whether or not I'll visit him this evening I'll see how he feels, Steven says he will call in on his way back from Birmingham 

At least we can talk on the phone and he may well be sleepy

Nothing much planned for today, Young Alberts calling in after school to walk shadow so I expect he will want his tea

Have a good day 

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Morning everyone
We'll be thinking of you and Albert today, Sandra. Do hope all goes well.

Not a lot planned for today. I'm restricted with my eye ad to what I can do! Dave is out this morning, so not a lot!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Woke up with a headache but I hope it will dissapear as soon as I'm away in my MH. A little packing and filling the freshwater tank and I'm off. Will be a busy trip visiting friends, christmas shopping and seeing yet another specialist.


Sandra that is well done by young Albert. How old is he? 

Val taking care of your eye must be an important task too?


----------



## aldra

Good morning all you early birds

Thinking most be migrating :lol: 

Well Christine and Jock are on their travels

How is your eye Val??

Hopefully your daughter is feeling much better now Margaret, and the kids, have you had your flu jab?? 

We didn't get up till 10 and were asleep at 10 last night so we were both tired

A quiet day today, some more decorations onto the trees :lol: it takes me a while as just do one coour at a time, the red , silver and bronze baubles are done, now it's the gold and maroon and Im finished :lol: 

Have a good day
Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Yes. I was up late this morning. I had used some Nytol anti- snoring spray. I say no more!! I don't know if that had any effect on my sleeping. Dave said I wasn't as bad as usual!

I'm still having difficulty seeing to readand write Sandra as a result of the air bubble the consultant put in to protect the cut he had to make. But apart from that I don't have the pain I had last time and there are certainly not as many black oil spits as before.

We shall, be doing the tree and decorations next week. I've just found the Christmas cards. I'll do a few at a time!

Goodness me. I didn't realize it was that time! Have a good rest of the day all.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra


I tried to log on this morning but lost the connection before I could write anything. I'm preparing to cross the mountains but it's windy and some roads are closed and some have convoys. East Europeean lorries zig zagging everywhere on their summer tires. :x 
Now I am parked for today outside Bergen to wait for the daylight tomorrow. On this aire they have shut off the EHU for the winter but kept the wifi on. :roll: 


I'm glad to read that Albert is back from the hospital. I'm crossing my fingers they got out all they needed this time!


----------



## oldtart

Sounds wonderful, Christine. 

Just found Bergen in the atlas. We've never been to Norway or Sweden. We'll have to put it on the list.

Enjoy yourself.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.

We are back home after a smashing weekend away, and with no internet. I soon managed to occupy my time in other ways though. 

*Sandra*, I am glad to learn that Albert is back home, so here's to some stability now, and a full recovery. :drinking: ( Couldn't find a wine quaffing smiley. :wink: ).

*Val*, glad to know that you are not in any pain with your eye. :thumbright:

*Christine*, I think I'd rather have the EHU, than the WiFi. :lol: 
Where are you headed for next?

Rita and I are both at home today, so if not going out anywhere, I'll slip out to the MH, and keep myself busy (read "out of the way" :wink: ).

Have a good one folks. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Late good morning here not posted for a few rather eventful days
Grandchildren are still not at there best but have gone to school/ nursery 
Today though I suspect the little one will be sent home when the Calpol wears off 
In return we now have daughters young Dalmation to take to vets at lunchtime.
He escaped yesterday morning and was hit by a car . His back leg badly cut ear lacerated and ear drum perforated.
However he is trying to bound around on three legs at the moment.
Jock I wish we used our van more in winter and Christin I think Bergan will be nice at Christmas.
Sandra how's the nursing going is the patient being good?
Black as night and hailing here at the moment.
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

> MEES posted.....
> Jock I wish we used our van more in winter


If you can Margaret, it does it more good than not using it, and keeps everything working smoothly. Our neighbour doesn't use his between October and March, but he does bring it out of storage every 3/4 weeks to give it a run, and an EHU charge up on his driveway.

We use try to ours at least twice a month during winter.

I hope the wee one is okay, and that the Dalmation isn't too badly injured. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Well I've just returned from the dentist

I had a cap removed, there was a lot of decay in the tooth underneath. That tooth filled and a new cap made and fitted. All done in two hours, and I'm now £400 poorer!

Actually, I think she's made a really good job of it. Time will Tell!

Do hope the puppy will be ok, Margaret. Do you use the Rufford vets?

That's such a good idea to use the van in winter Jock.. 

How's the holiday going, Christine?

Sandra. I do hope Albert is continuing to recover well.

Well. I am having an oxo dink and then we start on the decorations!

Val


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon everyone

Glad you had such a good weekend jock, hiding in the van eh?? 8O :lol: 

Margaret I do hope the pup is ok, they usually bound back, it's just preventing them removing dressings etc that's a pain

Hope the kids are completely on the mend, but I worry about you as you seem susceptible to colds and flu, I hope you have had your flu jabs as little kids pick up all sorts of things in nursery and pass them on 

Teeth are very expensive things Val

Christine Bergen sounds fantastic, one day we will visit, wish the boat would recommence

Alberts OK, he's resting, the drain seems to be finished draining, the district nurse arrived this morning but seemed unsure why, anyway she phoned back to say Christies had phoned her and tomorrow she will remove the drain. That saves a long trip to christies, as he needs to go later in the week for a dressing check
Haves good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all!


Bergen is a beautiful town. And they have a new motorhome parking (in our database) close to the tram line. So it's easy to get downtown and back. 

I choose to stay and do some shopping today. But eventually I'll head over the mountains towards Oslo and over the border into Sweden. And then back home again for Christmas.


Margaret that must have been a shock for you all. But he's a lucky puppy!


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted...........I choose to stay and do some shopping today. But eventually I'll head over the mountains towards Oslo and over the border into Sweden. And then back home again for Christmas.


That sounds absolutely magic Christine. :thumbright: I wish I was there, as we've not done any winter touring outside the UK. Rita doesn't do "cold" very well. :wink:

Stay safe,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all I'm a proper early bird today  
Pongo is doing well vet was pleased yesterday. He is now nervous of cars and a good thing too!
Dog duty and taking mum to optitian today good job I'm well on with "Christmas"
We use Ribble vets at Longton/Penwortham Jan they are good but wow the bills:-(
I too have a suspect crown Jan must ring the dentist.....
Sandra hope Albert is still progressing well - is he able to sleep?
I too worry about my immune system Sandra but have had my flu jab for years as doc felt I needed it. I haven't had flu for years but get these lengthy colds/ chest/ sinus infections just can't shake them off :-(
However was very well in Spain - away from toxic kids?
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
We shall carry on with the Christmas decorations today. 

Dave is on vet duty today taking Nic and Ians diabetic cat for her routine blood test. They think she has arthritis in her back legs as well.

we shall probably go to Dobbies for voucher Christmas present. We also have a card so get a free coffee every month. 

Have a good day everyone. 

Val


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all

Late today as we have just finished the cleaning, Kath and I, that is

Then I finished off the Christmas decorations so at last I'm completely straight :lol: 

Margaret your chest is probably affected by the damp climate, you will have to emigrate :lol: :lol: 
Glad that Pongo is doing well, the vets bills are exorbitant, Shadow is insured for up to £4000, Im sure that insurance has pushed up the bills for everyone there seems to be no limit to what vets can charge

You will have to go to IKEA Val,free coffee all day Mon-fri :lol: :lol: for card holders, I haven't been for ages, but I like a wander round and the coffee isn't bad
Abert is not sleeping badly Margaret, the DN removed the drain today so his arm is a bit sore. He s alternating Paracetamol and Ibruprohen which seems to be working
Have a good day everyone 
Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi folks

Dave is preparing the rabbit stew and the we are off to Dobbies.

Would love to go to IKEA Sandra but Dave does not like it there and it's too far for me to drive,

Off to Dobbies now.

Yes, Nic has a high insurance for Aureo ( the horse)

Do hope Albert continues to improve and yes, Margaret, this weather certainly won't help your chest.

Dave ready to go. Hope there aren't too many mistakes!!!!! I've not time to check!

Val


----------



## aldra

Rabbit stew, haven't had that for ages Val

Must look out for a rabbit next time I go to the market  

Enjoy your trip out  

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning all to come

Up since before 6am, albert snoring and I decided not to kick him in view of his arm :lol: :lol: 

Was very windy last night here, very gusty, had to close the window eventually, seems to have died down this morning though

Scotland seems to have had a bad night of storms according to the Radio

Nothing much planned, although I need to go to the shop sometime today

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Morning, Sandra and all to come.

I'm afraid Dave did not have a good nights sleep due to my snoring!

The rabbit stew was very tasty. Dave made it into a soup. 

Yes. It's very windy here too.

We're off for our flu jabs and my asthma check this morning and then to Nic and Ians this afternoon for the gas engineer to do the service.

Hope you have a good day.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Sandra, and all following.  

I slept through it all Sandra, and didn't hear a thing. :wink: 

I'll be outside most of the day, tinkering about and getting the MH ready for the weekend, as I won't have time after work tomorrow or Friday. Rita is off today (employee's shopping day) and is going into Peterborough. 8O Good luck to her. :lol: 

Have a good one folks.  

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all sounds like we are all progressing well so far!
Brother visiting and dog to vet today- dog is doing well....
Windy here too.
Have a good day all.
Margaret


----------



## satco

what did I miss during the past few months ??  


Jan


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

It's a bit windy out there, but dry.



> satco posted..........what did I miss during the past few months ??


Jan, it's good to see you again.  Where have you been hiding. :wink: You've not missed a lot.

*Margaret*, glad to hear that the dog is doing well. :thumbright:

Off to work in a couple of hours.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## satco

good morning !!

@ Jock
ooohh , not really hiding , just just staying a little more below the surface.
well when being on the road from spring to autumn , I often forget to access the web from time to time . I even forget to charge the bloody cell-phone....

lot of work on my MH , brakes , tires , suspension , some welding on the frame , that`ll cost me 3 grands (Euro) , that`ll take me and my mechanic busy over the winter period 

Jan


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Jock & Jan & others!


I've crossed the mountains and now I'm crawling slowly towards Sweden. I did the lowest mountain pass (E16) so it wasn't much snow. But it's also the worst for phone reception so no 3G on my mifi.


Jan I'm also much less online when in the MH. So much more too see or do - or just relaxing. Are you able to do some of that work yourself Jan - like the welding? My brother learned to weld then proceeded to forget all about it. What a waste!


----------



## oldtart

Good morning Jock, Jan Christine and all to come

Didn't sleep well last night with the wind and the rain!

Your journey sounds wonderful Christine. Are you doing a round trip or do you come back the same way.

We had a really enjoyable visit to Germany in October/November Jan. We visited friends in Frankfurt and Berlin and the went down to the abode see to buy some wine from Hagenau. 

You'll probably have finished work by now Jock.

I'm about to start wrapping presents that have to be posted and the write the cards!

Have a good day all

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Didn't post yesterday as Julie and I spent the day shopping, well looking around shops, didn't buy much but went for fish and Chips for lunch  

Been busy so far, done the mixed veg curry, just marianating the chicken for roasting

One chicken plain for the G'KIds, all served with rice , salad and various dips that are good with curry

It's a simple meal most can be prepared ahead of time so I can relax before the onslaught :lol: :lol: 

I think I served them the same meal two weeks ago but needs must when the devil calls the tune

Alberts arm seems to be going down its a few centimetres less now so we are hoping it continues . Because he has no lymph nodes in that arm pit he is at danger of developing lymphademia in the affected limb

He's wearing his compression cycling sleeve which seems to be supporting the muscles in his arm and helping the drainage so we are hoping it will be manageable

Have a good day everyone
sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra and others


I tried to post earlier but my mifi would not play and I lost what I wrote. Hopefully this time it will stick? Here in Sweden we had seet and hail this morning but now it's over so I'll soon go out to do a little Christmas shopping. I'm in a small town called Charlottenberg but they have several large shopping centres.


Val I'm having a round trip. Fastest way back home when I'm done.

Sandra having the same thing on the menu two weeks apart must be allowed. Especially if it taste delicious - and I'm sure your chicken does!


Have a nice weekend all


----------



## oldtart

Christine, Sandra and all to come.

I didn't realise it was this time!

Haven't done a lot today. Took some spare wine glasses to our local hospice charity shop and signed for the 2nd. January. I'm a volunteer and usually go in one morning a week. I really enjoy it. Especially meeting the customers. You get to know them. Some of them just come in really for a chat, as they don't see many people in their lives. 

We then went to Aldi. I bought the Daily Mirror yesterday as it had a £15 voucher, if you spent more than £75. We'd tried some Rioja wine last week and it was excellent. It's one of their 'special' Christmas buys and is not in the usual place. If you get it itsin with the special drinks, not the one with the orange label.

We also bough some gin. We're going to visit Dave's cousin next week and they've picked and frozen sloes for us, so we'll be making sloe gin. They said if you use frozen ones you don't have to take the stones out!
Oh and an Amoretto for my hot chocolate!!

There is another voucher next week in Thursday's Sun and the Liverpool Echo so we were told! 

Well. I'm off to write more Christmas cards.


Have a good rest of the day all.

Val


----------



## satco

didn`t find the time.... to say good morning .... 
so I try a " have a fine evening" 

Jan


----------



## MEES

Me too Jan
Dog to vet
Car cleaned
Inside van checked ( all good but twea led heat up a bit)
Fruit an veg shop
Car filled up
Meal prepped
Christmas cards delivered
Oscar picked up from Nursary
( Graham did his vocabulary book whilst
I picked up Jack from school.
Jacks reading / words homework done.
Boys back to dad.
Tea eaten now knackered.
Helps to make a list to see where the day has hone!
Have a good evening all
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all, from blue skies and sunshine at Roade, Northants. 



> oldtart posted.........We then went to Aldi. I bought the Daily Mirror yesterday as it had a £15 voucher, if you spent more than £75.


I did too Val, and bought >>One of these<<. 
Another learning curve heading my way. :lol:

It's another Christmas Dinner today @ 12.30, although I am sure I have ordered beef.  The group we are with this weekend, (Glendale Owners Club), don't go hungry, ie, a buffet last night, Christmas Dinner today, followed by another buffet tonight. 8O

I shall be able to roll home on Sunday. :lol:

Have a good one folks. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Jock and those to come

Hi Jan  

Well dishwasher stacked this morning and all tidy once more 8O 

Think I will have a lazy day today, might run the Hoover round :lol: :lol: 

I need to turn my thoughts to Christmas although the first Christmas do here is the 21 Dec, I've bought 20 tickets to a Christmas show, Hansel and Gretal, and back here for a buffet meal

Margaret you seem to be kept very busy, remember to factor in some rest time for you

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> JockandRita posted.........It's another Christmas Dinner today @ 12.30, although I am sure I have ordered beef. Smile


Wrong, it turns out I ordered Cod Loin. :lol: 
My excuse is that it was weeks ago when I placed my order, so I can't be expected to remember that far back. :roll:
It's a blokey thing you know. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Fish is good for you Jock

Try the lightly dusted or tempura battered Basa fillets fromAldi

Im hooked on it

Just love it served with spinach, tomatoes , asparagus and mushrooms

Floats my boat :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## satco

and again , after a very long and busy day ... it`s late
evening before I can post a sign of life 

so everyone have a fantastic sunday !

Jan


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all.  

Apparently, there was a meteor shower during the night, but I would only have known about it if one came down and hit the MH. :lol: 

Rita and I don't normally win raffle prizes, but we won three last night. 8O 

Coffee and biccies at 10.30, then heading home. 

Have a good one folks. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Yes. I missed the meteor shower. It was supposed to be a good one as well.

How wad the cod loin, Jock?

Well the decorations are up. Cards posted. Just about to send two Jaqui Lawson e cards, one to friends in Germany as I know their grandson will love it and the other to friends whose address I don't have!

Off to the hospital first thing in the morning for a check up on my eye after the op. It's the Greek doctor I'll see and then the consultant in four to six weeks.

Tuesday were off to relations in Cumbria with no wifi so may not be able to post till we get back.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone
Shopping today looks like it's pleasant outside
Off to Aldi / Lidl  soon
Sounds like everyone is slowly revving up for Christmas
We took the little boys to their cousins 7th birthday party last night 
Lovely family time :lol: 
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## satco

good morning everyone !

unusual posting-time for me 
hot navy-coffee ran down the throat and made me waky waky ....

today is the first day of emptying the MH. Hell is it the same with you ,
that you find things over things ? heaps of unneccesary c**p

have a fine day as well !! 

Jan


----------



## MEES

Good morning jan good to hear from the fellow Rimor owner again we are few and far between  
Nativity play for us today and guests for supper tonight


----------



## aldra

Good morning from a very early bird :lol: 

Woke earliy and needed a hot drink so a decafinat coffee

Alex woke me coming back from work at 11.30pm to pick up his car keys and although I dosed off again I was aware he had left the light on downstairs when he left 8O 

Off to the docters later, Alberts arm seems a lot better so the antibiotics are working but he's having it checked today.

Thinking of going to IKEA later to pick up some paper plates and serviettes for Sunday I find theirs are good quality and work out cheaper
Need some wine glasses too

Ordered three dozen traditional pasties from the pastie shop, I sometimes buy a hot pasty from them and they are very good Cant think of the name but all their range of pasties are 2 for a pound so better value than Gregs etc. 

Just making the buffet easier this year :lol: :lol:, but it's nice to have something hot that still classes as finger food

Have a good day everyone
sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!


I'm back from Sweden and have spent some time with my offline friends. And today I got my specialist appointment over with. So now it's across the mountains again and home. Will use 2-3 days I think.

I have bought most of the presents I had on my list but I still have a few to sort out when I'm back home. And the freezer is filled with swedish christmas goodies.


Have a nice day all!


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Well the trip to IKEA wasn't great, christmas was finished 8O 

Not a Christmas decoration in sight and no paper plates either :lol: 

Have missed my trip to the garden centre this year to look at their decorated trees etc

Cleaning today, started early as Megan and Alex are staying over and its hard to clean around them 8O. 

Think I'll make some sausage rolls later and wrap some more sausages in blankets, tomorrow I'll start the stuffing for the turkey

Find these tasks always take longer than you think so like to get them done early and frozen

Wish the weather would improve, I'm fed up with washing the wooden floors after Shadow returns from his walk He has big hairy feet :lol: :lol: 
Safe journey home Christine  
Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Sandra and others


Didn't drive very far yesterday - needed to rest. So today I'm planning to drive the last leg - including a convoy across the most windy part of the mountain. Convoys are boring - lot's of waiting. But much better when you have a MH to wait in.  


Sandra I'm not surprised. The shops start with christmas earlier every year. So people start with christmas dinners in october. Last year they got sold out of the two most popular ones early december. :roll: 
And you should teach Shadow to wash the floors after himself.


----------



## satco

good morning 

it`s raining cats and dogs in northern Germany 
hope everyone is fine on your side of the pond 

Jan


----------



## cabby

Good morning all, we had very high winds and rain yesterday and all night. It has cleared up somewhat and there is even a ray of sunshine spreading across the sky now.
Have done the Red cabbage and got that in the freezer along with some mince pies,not together obviously.Will be cooking the sausage meat that I put in the freezer soon ready to be wrapped in puff pastry.Got the bacon and sausages from the butcher and did the wrapped in blankets and nearly filled the freezer, finally done the devils on horseback,never frozen them before, hope they turn out ok.Price of decent dates is frightening.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Good heavens cabby  

You have been busy

I think your weather has reached us today :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Well there is nothing on telly, so just got on with it.
using ready pastry this year.Might just do the veg tomorrow, can leave the carrots soaking in the honey and thyme after chopping and then freeze them plus the Parsnips,no honey for them been told.
Now should one freeze those mince pies or put them in a tin.

cabby


----------



## MEES

Cabby I think you should put them in the freezer they seem to disappear in the tin.
Christine I hope you travel safely are you playing "Home for Christmas as you travel?"
Sandra it's showery and windy here.
I am minding Jack today so we have just laid and lit the fire in the house to welcome mum home off her early shift. He is only four but manfully filled his wheel barrow with logs and filled the log basket, screwed up the newspaper, arranged the sticks and cleaned the hearth.
Now he is enjoying a hot chocolate and watching Care Bears on TV
We were out last night bell ringers Xmas do and I'm suffering a bit 
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Hi all - came back home a couple of hours ago. It was snowing when I crossed the mountains so I got the Christmas feeling.  

Margaret I did play that! Driving home with Chris Rea, Mel & Kim rocking around the christmas tree, Bing and his White Christmas. And my favourite carols. I made this compilation as a teenager and still listen to it every year. First on a cassette tape, then a CD and now a memory stick. But the same music.

Cabby it sounds delicious. I'm a bit late with my christmas preparations since I had to go away - but there are still time for the home made bread and meat rolls.

Sandra and Jan - lots of weather here too. Snow and wind in the mountains and rain here by the coast.


----------



## aldra

Can I just say

How lovely it is

Just to talk to special friends on here about normal everyday things

Cabby why will you cook the sausage meat first before putting it in the pastry ??

Red cabbage, shush, I bought it frozen, ready prepared

I'm using aunt Bessie's lightly battered roast potatoes, they are great

This year I am concentrating on the meat

My lot meet in the pub

Come back and eat the pigs In blankets whilst I finish off the meal and try to save some for the main course.
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra I do read some of the deeper posts but some are too vitriolic for me  
Margaret


----------



## cabby

Well aldra, I wanted to make a large 3"diam.sausage roll, say a foot long that I can slice and put on a plate with the dates etc.I have mixed the fresh meat up with eggs,leeks,chestnuts and herbs to have instead of shop stuffing.
Not sure if the meat would cook as fast as the pastry, otherwise I will not use the pastry and serve with hot chutney over the top. 
Advice welcome.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Could be best cooked then cabby, the alternative is cook the pastry on high till done and reduce the oven heat until the filling is completely cooked 
alternatively,

If you shape it and wrap it in foil to cook it shoud be easy to put pastry over the cooked filling once it's cool

Sounds rather tasty though

I've been busy this morning making sausage rolls which I've frozen and will cook some on Sunday morning, also put the chicken wings into marrinade, some honey and lemon others hot and spicy 

Going of to the shops now, then back for an afternoon sleep, I've been up since four 8O, I like preparing food early morning, just like the time before the day fully begins

Have agood day everyone
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Sandra and all


My head were still driving when I went to bed last night so it would not let me sleep. I knew I pushed my limits when hurrying home so no big surprise. Still - I'm up now and no driving today.  


Cabby and Sandra all this food sounds exotic and delicious to me.  
Is it similar to Cornish pastry which I tasted on holiday years ago?


----------



## cabby

I suppose you could say it was similar, I never know which way round it is, the Cornish pasty has meat and veg, the Devon one has meat one end and apple or similar the other end giving a 2 course lunch.
i will start a thread asking what the difference is. 

cabby

ps, enjoy your non driving day.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Cold but no snow here. But apart from that we are en route with the christmas preparations. Including a silly gift for my brother who is coming with his two teenagers.

Apart from that I'm trying to find the time for a MH trip early next year. Not much planned except for driving abroad then heading south.



Have a nice day all


----------



## MEES

Morning all
Chemist run
Dog to vet
Kids to panto
Multiple loads of washing for me today !
Have a good day everyone
Margaretxx


----------



## satco

continous rain over here , windy with stormy gusts ..... 
I HATE IT ! 

anyone else almost blown away ?


Jan


----------



## cabby

Had all that yesterday, wondered who would get it next.expect more rain till Wed. then cloudy but dry for Christmas day.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Lot's of rain but the wind has slowed down.


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 

Last (half) day of work, then out for a Christmas drink with my pals, one of whom is home on leave from Saudi. 

Great news Sandra, for you and Albert. :thumbright: 

Jan (Satco), why don't you get yourself away in the MH, to pastures warm and sunny over winter? :wink:

On behalf of Rita and myself, I'd like to wish all "Early Birds" a Very Merry Christmas, and a Happy, Healthy, and Prosperous New Year.

Have a good one folks. 

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## jedi

Morning Jock and all,

At work today. Don't finish until 4.00pm on Christmas Eve. A big day with over a thousand lorries due to deliver in the next 12 hours 

They're talking about needing me to work until April this year  . Unheard of. I want to be back on the road by then  

Jed


----------



## satco

good morning everyone 

@ Jock ---> I can`t ... family matters , my HER has ordered us to stay
at home as long as my mum-in-law is still with us.

before my weird head forgets.... I wish all aerly birds a wonderfull christmas time and a happy new year.

Jan


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jock, Jedi, Jan and all!


A Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all of you!

Spoke to my father and they have got snow and a white christmas. But that is not very probable where I live...


----------



## aldra

Very late today

Had to go for a heart scan, he says the tissue valve looks good

So my little bovine likes a drop of wine :lol: 

And I can be a bit of a cow without apologies 8O  

Megs dad has sent me a huge Gammon now soaking

Tomorrow Nigellas reciepe

Also a 25 lb Turkey 

I'm going to soak it in brine and spices prior to cooking, again nigella

Everything else is sorted

Only 10 for dinner

More later for Turkey , ham butties etc

No snow here Christine
Just rain and more rain

Sent shadow out with his raincoat on

He looked a bit strange with his long coat spilling over the edges :lol: 
:lol: 

Catch you all tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Gammon sitting in pan with spices waiting for Apple and cranberry juice which I forgot to buy 8O 8O 

Turkey in spiced brine and pork dried and prepared for the oven I'm wondering if I can slow roast /steam the pork for a couple of hrs or so, chill it and finish tomorrow for a futher hour

Well the countdown begins :lol: :lol: 

I think there is a lot to be said for having Christmas dinner on Christmas Eve and spending Christmas Day in total peace :lol: 

PityChristmas eve is a working day for most people

Albert is taking Megs to her Dads stall, another day of selling Turkeys :lol: she won't touch the fish :lol: 

Have a good day everyone, don't work to hard  
sandra


----------



## jedi

Sounds like a feast, Sandra. Have a wonderful day. Who's doing the washing up?

Finish at 4.00pm today (only 10 hours  ), then home, showered and around to friends. Then let it begin.

Jed


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Sandra, Jed, and all following.

With all this talk of grub last night and this morning, I'm putting weight on just thinking about tucking in. :lol: 
As usual Sandra, it all sounds great. :thumbright: I hope everyone appreciates your time and effort.  

Rita at work today  so I'll have a wee Thai curry waiting for her at lunchtime. Although I can cook, I leave roast dinners to Rita, so she'll be doing Christmas dinner tomorrow. We are not keen on turkey, so we are having a freash corn fed chicken. It is much tastier compared to an ordinary fed chicken. 

The last time I cooked a roast dinner, it was at the Fire Station, and it was for about ten of us. Excluding the gravy, there were nine items on each plate. The lads all enjoyed it, but I hated doing it, as anything could have gone wrong. Cooking for numbers isn't my game.  

Have a good Christmas Eve everyone. :thumbright:

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all and congrats Sandra another hurdle jumped!
Up early ( for me) to start cooking etc.
Hairdresser at 10 ( an journey to myself )
Wishing you all a very happy Christmas and a busy motor homing new year.
Margaret x


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi, from an occasional poster. 

Been cooking up a storm this morning, a piece of corned beef, a ham, sausage rolls, potato salad, washed all the salads ready, made muffins - banana, almond and bran, mealie bread, ciabatta ready to bake.

Mince pies courtesy of the Home Industries Shop and a delicious Christmas fruitcake, a gift from a generous and talented neighbour. Dessert will be ice cream, red fruit coulis, meringues, Nutella choc sauce and custard (for the 'little madam'). (Not necessarily all on the same plate.) 

My shift is brunch with stepson, wife and 2 grandchildren - they move on to their Mum's for Christmas dinner. Older son back in UK now, no 2 gone camping in the Drakensberg, sister in Preston, brother in Perth. Oh the diaspora! Oops just remembered I have 'his' Xmas present still to wrap.

The weather is cool and dull here for December, but yesterday we had a downpour from hell with hail and everything, just as I was returning home from a friend's. I took refuge in a coffee shop with a huge chunk of chocolate cake and a cup of coffee.

Have a wonderful day tomorrow!


----------



## satco

good evening my fellow early birds   

all is set and done , dinner`s prepared , got to catch mum-in-law 
and off we go celebrating x-mas evening. possibly unwrap few 
gifts (?) , who knows..... well we are 1 day early with unpacking the boxes

all the best !!!!!

Jan


----------



## aldra

Well I'm ahead but that is a bit worrying

I'm ahead on a bottle of wine

Albert says he will dry the soaking Turkey, and I will stuff it eary tomorrow 

The table is set

Well I wanted to see it with the new tarten crockery, it looks really good

It's all down to timing tomorrow

But if the worst happens and the sprouts are a bit overcooked

Tough

I'd manage if someone else was cooking my dinner whilst I sat in the pub :lol: :lol: 

A very happy Christmas to you and yours

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Do they allow women in pubs up there now.

get back in your kitchen aldra. there are mouths to feed tom.

Have A wonderful Christmas all.

I am off to peel all my veg now.Chop up the bacon and nuts for the sprouts, don't leave them in water overnight.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Cabby

If you've done sausage wrapped in bacon

Why put bacon in the sprouts

They will do plain

However I'm coming to you next Christmas

I've finished for tonight 

But I am an early riser :lol: 

Just me, the dog and total peace
 

Sandra


----------



## cabby

They are butchers chipolato sausages with streaky wrapped around, the sprouts are shredded and in the wok or pan heat the chopped bacon and the nuts, then drop in the sprouts and stir fry for about 2 mins.try it on boxing day .

cabby


----------



## aldra

A Very Happy Christmas Day to all you early birds

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Sandra and all other EBs, and a Very Merry Christmas to you all. :thumbright:

I hope you have a good but peacful day, be it with family, friends, or both.  

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Snap :lol: :lol: 

Just me and you up then Jock whilst the world sleeps on :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted..........Snap :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just me and you up then Jock whilst the world sleeps on :lol:
> 
> Sandra


Yes Sandra, but I know someone else who'll be awake soon, when I take her 2 x coffees up to her. :wink:

BTW, did you see the International Space Station last night? I was given a tip to look south between 17.21 and 17.27, and at 17.22, she came into sight. I couldn't see much mind, but it was certainly whizzing along at a great rate of knots. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. This will be the last Christmas I'll be on EBs.


----------



## jedi

Merry Christmas Jock, Rita, Sandra and all.

Have a day full of fun, festivity and laughter.

May you have friends at your fire, blessings in your home and joy in your hearts.

Jed


----------



## oldtart

Very best wishes toSandra,Margaret, Christine, Jock,Jan,Cabby,Jed anyone I have missed.

I do hope you all are enjoying your Christmas Day with family and friends and that all that you wish for in 2015 will be granted.

Val


----------



## Christine600

A Merry Christmas to all of you!


The festive dinner and gift exchange was last evening so today we are just sitting around eating and beeing to tired to do much else!


----------



## aldra

Why jock?.

I expect the group on Facebook offer more

I will miss you

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Oh well that is another Christmas dinner over and done with.
Today is a day of easy going just the two of us and no fixed times for meals or what we have. wonderful.

cabby


----------



## oldtart

just read your post jock after seeing sandra's post.

why are you leaving us? I'll really miss you posts.

Val


----------



## aldra

good afternoon all

Well I've not long since managed to get the house straight after yesterday's onslaught, 10 for lunch then the rest arrived for Turkey or ham butties, tins of sweets etc

What happened to children being in bed for 8pm?? The energy levels of the kids exhaust me  :lol: 

Guess what we are having for dinner, I plated up two full Christmas dinners, which we will have on trays in front of the log fire in glorious peace   

Tomorrow the peace will be shattered again as the whole crowd are back again 8O plus Alberts brother and family , if it doesn't rain we will light the chimera and have a BBQ 

I'll cook the chicken and roast veg in the oven and albert will do the sausage and steaks on the hot BBQ

Well that's the plan, could be a big mistake :lol: :lol: 

After that it's just friends for dinners, no mess and no children 

Shadow has been instructed to eat any passing kids :lol: :lol: 

Although he will be prob be over full with Turkey by then:lol: 

Catch you all tomorrow  

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all!

I'm not hungry. In case anyone wondered. 

My brothers family stayed over christmas, and my uncle came to dinner today. Now we are going to watch Downton and then I think we'll be happy to finally get an early night.



aldra said:


> What happened to children being in bed for 8pm?? The energy levels of the kids exhaust me  :lol:


When I grew up christmas and new years were the two only nights we could stay up until the grownups went to bed - if we wanted to.

This Christmas the kids (teenagers) were up to 4 - long after we grownups had gone to bed. :roll:


----------



## MEES

Sounds like we oldies are all ready for a rest and a bit of peace and quiet!
We are off to spend a couple of days with relatives tomorrow so may be offline for a couple of days.
Take care everyone
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.  I hope you've all had a good Christmas. :thumbright:



> aldra posted...........Why jock?.
> 
> I expect the group on Facebook offer more
> 
> I will miss you
> 
> Sandra





> Oldtart posted..........just read your post jock after seeing sandra's post.
> 
> why are you leaving us? I'll really miss you posts.
> 
> Val


Thanks ladies. 
It is time to move on. It'll be four months short of ten years membership, and although FACTS was once the best MH website on the internet, unfortunately for me, it lost that accolade some time ago.  Many former and current members of FACTS are on Facebook MH groups, so contact isn't going to be lost altogether. 
Early Birds is probably the only thread I keep up with, as after Nuke's big sell off, things were badly managed (or not managed at all), and I had to change my email address in order to get thread and post notifications, which then cancelled out any that would have gone to the original email address. And we were paying for such diabolical management. :x As well as all that, there is too much argy bargy and provocative postings (fishing) for me, so like I say, it's time to move on.

I've got a couple of weeks left yet though. :wink:

Have a good one, :thumbright:

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Will certainly miss your postings Jock. 

I came to Early Birds quite late after being on the site since 2006.

I do hope all goes well for you and Rita in 2015.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

Cold and frosty here, however, like yesterday, we are to see blue skies and sunshine for most of the daylight hours. :thumbright:
It felt warm in the sun yesterday, but in a breezy shade, it felt quite cold. 

I'm still at home keeping warm, whilst Rita has two days at work. :wink: I hope you are all recovered from Christmas, and looking forward to New Year. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Hi Jock and all!

Cold and rainy days here. But warm and cozy inside. I'm making vague plans for a trip early in the new year. So visiting the camp site database frequently.

If this is your last posts Jock I wish you the best wherever you go!


----------



## cabby

Yes I wish you and Rita good luck in the New year.
seems as if we are slowly loosing the older backbone membership.   

cabby


----------



## aldra

Sadly we are Cabby

I feel sad

I know it's only on line

But some people really feel like special friends I'm about to lose

Anyway

Tomorrow friends for dinner

Starter mini haggis, neeps and mash with whisky sauce

Salmon and prawn parcels with

Spinach, tomatoes, mushrooms and asparagus with buttered new potatoes 

Home made apple pie and cream
Cheese and homemade wholemeal soda bread

So Ok are you coming Jock?? :lol: 

sandra


----------



## jedi

Sorry you're moving on, Jock but I understand your feelings. I've also started to look around. Too much fighting and deliberately provocative threads and, increasingly, some rather unpleasant people. Added to that those who see it as a place to ram their own political views down our throats.
Only nice people on early birds though  
Best wishes for 2015.

Jed


----------



## JockandRita

Morning all. 



> Christine600 posted..........If this is your last posts Jock I wish you the best wherever you go!


No no Christine, not yet, but thanks anyway. I've still got a fortnight to go yet. 



> aldra posted..............So Ok are you coming Jock?? :lol:


 Sandra, as always, you touch the strings of my heart with a menu like that. They do say that the quickest way to a man's heart, is through his belly. :lol:



> jedi posted.............Sorry you're moving on, Jock but I understand your feelings.


Thanks Jed. I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels that way , and other than EBs, it's a shame that I no longer feel that I want to be a part of it. 



> cabby posted...........Yes I wish you and Rita good luck in the New year.


Thanks Cabby, and the same sentiments to you and all my Early Bird friends over the years, past and present. 

Once again, it's blue skies and glorious sunshine over this way. It's blooming cold though. Rita is at work, but I'll have a nice Chicken Balti and Popadoms ready for her lunch break.

Have a good one tonight, however you choose to see in the New Year. :thumbright:

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jed, Jock and all

Cold but nice on this last day of the year. Perhaps we can watch the fireworks without umbrellas for once! I'm trying to update my GPS and are having trouble again - like the last time - and the one before that. Why can't they be more foolproof when updating? 

Jed it's how it is on the internet fora. People come and go. But I have learned so much here and still am so I'll stick around. Besides the camp site database is very useful since I'm planning my next trip.

Jock enjoy your lunch with Rita - and I'm glad we'll hear some more from you in 2015. 

I wish you all a fantastic 2015!


----------



## oldtart

Christine. I do so agree with you about your comments on the site. People have been so helpful, not only with MH problems but with so many other queries, kindle, android phone, good food recipes etc. 

I also enjoy and appreciate EBs. You are so friendly and supportive. It was lovely to meet you Sandra and Albert and of course, the hound from hell who fell in love with Dave. Hoping you'll come for that cruise on the boat. I do hope Margaret we'll meet up soon in the new year as you are so near to us.

I do look forward to continuing our 'chats' on here. 

I know I've said it before, but we will miss you Jock.

A very happy and very important healthy new year to you all.



Val


----------



## satco

hello hello 

I wish all early birds a very fine new year , healthy and wealthy
and everything in order  

Jan


----------



## oldtart

A happy new year to you too, Jan.

Are you celebrating with fireworks?

We used to love the New Years Eve celebrations when we lived in Germany.

Val


----------



## satco

yes we do , but just a little detonation ( 2 firecracker boxes ) 
we sit at home , will eat potatoe-salad with vienna sausages . 
we have cancelled travelling , because the "old camel" needs mending.


Jan


----------



## oldtart

Oh, Jan. Are they the sausages that are rather like bockwurst. Are they wienewurst? Or something like that!

That's one of my favourite meals, and I just love German potato salad.

Have a lovely evening. Guten appetit! I hope I've spelt it right! If not, please do correct me.

We're going with our daughter, son in law and friends for a Chinese banquet.

Val


----------



## satco

everything you wrote is just perfect 

Jan


----------



## oldtart

Thankyou!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Happy New Year all


Lots of fireworks in the rain yesterday. It did not seem to stop any rockets! Now I've just eaten breakfast and clutch my coffee in one hand writing with the other.


----------



## MEES

Wishing you all a happy healthy and if possible prosperous New Year.
Val let us know when you have a free slot or two and we will be over!
Margaret and Graham


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning (only just), Christine, Margaret, and all looking in.  

A Happy 2015 to you all. :thumbright:

We are at home today, as Rita is dosed up and full of the cold. A Ribeye steak is on the menu today, accompanied by a wee glass of red to help it on it's way.  

Have a good one everybody.  

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Happy new year everyone

A very good evening yesterday  

Definately not firing on all cylinders today :lol: :lol: 

a quiet restful day for me today

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Happy New Year everyone. 

Chilling out today.

Had a lovely evening yesterday with Nic, Ian and friends at a Chinese restaurant. I had more red wine than usual but drank lots of water also, so I feel ok today.

What an awful day it is here weather wise- cold, dark, windy and wet. 

It's sausage and chips for tea and then an early night! 

I'm working in the local hospice shop tomorrow and we are usually busy with people either having a clear out after Chfistmas of bringing in unwanted gifts!

Have a good day, or what remains of it.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all.  

It's really pleasantly mild down here at PE6. 8O Two nights ago, it was that cold the central heating kicked in during the night. 

Rita wants to get out of the house today, but not sure yet if we are driving or busing. No doubt I'll get to know when she has decided. :wink: I know my place in this relationship. :lol: 

Have a good one folks.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning jock and those to come

Enjoy your day out Jock

I'm basically tidying today, and preparing to remove the Christmas decorations, at least they come down faster than they went up :lol: 

Started as a bright morning but looks like it's clouding over, we are hoping to get the pots of spring bulbs from the front to the back garden sometime today

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Well good afternoon everyone, what a wonderful day it is too. Sun is shining, it is quite warm outside, managing to get some cupboard sorting out this morning, surprising what rubbish one finds at the back of unused cupboards thats for sure.  

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all!

We did not want to do any cooking today so we went out and exchanged some gifts before having some fish and chips. Then back home for some home made pudding and snoring in our recliners. 

So what happened, *Jock*? Did you drive or bus? And did you end up doing something exiting?

*Sandra* we are more like late up and late down when it comes to christmas decorations. So much more christmas left here! 

Well done, *Cabby*! And lucky you with sun and nice weather. It's storming outside where I live and rain ofcourse.


----------



## oldtart

Evening all
I busy day, today. I worked in the hospice shop this morning and we were really busy, mainly with donations. People had been having a sort out. We had clothes, bric a brac, cosmetics, toiletry sets and some super children's toys.

Came home for lunch and then we went off to Edge Hill university to enrol on the 'positive steps' programme. It's gym activities and we can have a personal trainer who gives you a programme designed for your needs and the trainer will work with you once a week. We think it's good value for £129 - 12 months for the price of ten and you also have use of the swimming pool.

Dave is finishing off the Photo Box album from our holidays. Over the weekend we shall be taking down the decorations!

Val


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted.........So what happened, *Jock*? Did you drive or bus? And did you end up doing something exiting?


I drove Christine, and we visited one of the largest man made reservoirs in Europe, known as Rutland Water. It's only about 15 miles from us. Although we had blue skies and sunshine, the cold wind was enough to blow away the cobwebs and clear the air passages. :wink:

We too had Fish & Chips when we got home Christine. :thumbright:

Val, that price does sound like really good value, especially including use of the pool. :thumbright:
Our decorations and tree will be coming down over the weekend too.

Cheers,

Jock.

*Rutland Water*

Rutland Water lies near Oakham in the county of Rutland and is the largest man-made lake in Western Europe.

Completed in 1977, the reservoir covers an area of 3,100 acres, and with a storage capacity of 124,000 million litres (27,000 million gallons), provides not only water for domestic and industrial consumption, but also a large expanse of water for recreational purposes.

The crest of the dam is 1,200 metres long, and the maximum depth of the reservoir is 34 metres.

Dam construction
Dam construction at Ladybower
Prior to completion of the reservoir, the floor level of Normanton church was raised, the masonry proofed against damp, and a causeway built to provide access to the church.

The church now houses a museum showing the history of the reservoir, including fossils from pre-historic reptiles, and a video of its construction.

The church is floodlit by night, making it a local landmark both night and day.


----------



## blondel

There does seem to be some conflict about Rutland Water or Keilder in terms of size but to be fair both are equally lovely. It is just that I watched Keilder being built and heard the stories of people who had to leave their homes and villages for them to be drowned and sometimes this has to be remembered. 

Another point - our water rates paid for Keilder (at least that is whey they said the charges were so high) but we don't even get our water from there.  


However many year ago we supposedly had some of the best water in the uk!!


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon everyone Looked it up Jock, certainly looks a great place for a visit

Also looked up Keilder, blondel, another lovely spot

Maybe a visit in 2015

Albert is at our daughters pressure hosing the back to prepare for the arrival tomorrow of, wait for it, a Ridgeback puppy

Madness, she works and he is at school We've reluctantly agreed to have it during the day as long as the hound from hell agrees

Why she's agreed to have a pup I can't understand, we can help whilst we're here but if we go away in the van then it can't come with us

Anyway it's done now, he has been wanting a dog for ages and has put all his Christmas money towards it
Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## blondel

Watch out for the Keilder midge Aldra. Every bit as bad (if not worse) as the Scottish one. You won't catch me in Keilder in the summer but lovely out of their season.


----------



## aldra

We will be safe Blondel

Our MH is out of bounds to us during school hols, the kids get to fight over it, but at least they use and enjoy it

I've raised 6 kids and have 10 G' kids 

I don't want to spend my holidays with kids so I only travel off season :lol: :lol: 

We are even safe in Scotland :lol: :lol: 

But just in case we take an antihistamine each day in dodgy climates : 
Doesn't prevent them biting but does prevent the reaction

Tick  

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Well good morning all, very unusual for me to be the first poster on here.

cabby


----------



## MEES

Good morning Cabby!
Bright and frosty here in sunny Lancashire a walk sometime today.
We are getting itchy feet to be off in motorhome but stuck with fairly local due to grandkids.
Think we might try the Lythem st Anne's Aire. Later in the week - or next week.
Have a good day everyone
Margaretx


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Cabby, Margaret and others


A quiet sunday morning. Perfect for staying in and close to the fire place. Outside it's sleet and hail. After all the elaborate holiday dinners we have decided to do something simple today so it's pizza for dinner later. Home made and delicious. 


Cabby well done I say - a few minutes later and I couldn't have used the morning phrase.

Margaret you don't have to go far to enjoy the MH. Fortunately!


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning Cabby, Margaret, and all following. 

We've just got back from a walk Margaret. Although blue skies and sunshine, it is definitely cold out there. -5 last night. 8O 

I've got itchy feet regarding the MH, but no plans for early 2015 yet.

Have a good one,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Cabby and Margaret

Been busy this morning replacing all the Christmas trees / decoration boxes in the loft

Young Albert came down to help

So back to normal once again :lol: 

Just setting up the cage for the arrival of the pup, he is coming to visit today 8O hopefully Shadow will welcome him

Had a good day everyone  

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra are you getting a new pup?
What will Shadow think?
Getting excited daughter has found very cheap flights for the family to Italy mid August so I feel a family holiday in the planning!!!
Off for walk soon!!


----------



## oldtart

Evening all!
Well we've had a busy day.

All the decorations are down and the Christmas cards. It seems a stamp to throw them out, there are some lively ones,

I do hope all goes well with the new pup and Shadow, Sandra. We'd love a dog, but are away so much it doesn't seem fair to put it into kennels.

We've just had a chicken curry, Christine.

I get itchy feet also Jock when I read some of the posted. I've just answered one on Andulasia. We've also just had a long e mail update from friends who are in Portugal at Tomar. They've been there for six weeks at a lovely campsite. There are walks to interesting places, they can walk to Lidl and Intermache and there's an excellent restaurant. The most they've paid is €18.50 for two two course meals and a carafe of wine! The weather has been ok, some rain and wind but they've also been able to sit out.

Think I might read my book. Dave is watching the footie!

Val


----------



## aldra

We are not getting a new pup

Our grandson should not be getting a new pup

But he has

So

We are baby sitting whilst he's at school

Shadow seems to like him

He may eat him later :lol: 

Who knows :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 



> oldtart posted............We'd love a dog, but are away so much it doesn't seem fair to put it into kennels.


We are in much the same boat Val, with both of us still working, albeit part time, we couldn't give a new dog the time and effort needed. 
If one of us was at home all the time, I think a wee dog would be on the cards, and it's passport sorted out for EU travel in the MH.

For some reason I was too warm in bed last night, and as a result, have had an awful night's sleep.  I'll be catching up on zzzzzs this afternoon though. :wink:

We are forecast for temperatures of eight degrees here today. 8O

Have a good one.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all.
Jock I can't sleep if I'm too hot- sadly in the literal sense these days  
Domestic goddessing and passport renewal for me today.
Grandchildren back at school / Nursary so very quiet today 
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Well said pup is here 8O , at the moment he is in his cage and not to pleased about it, noisy tyke

When Megs gets up she can play with him, shadow seems ok with him but I don't want to let them together too much in the beginning until I'm sure they are ok

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all


I'm domestic goddessing today too. A lot has been postponed during the holidays. But now I find it's still here and stubbornly staying undone! And I have a good intencive in that I'm going on a MH trip when I'm done. So perhaps a week from now? If I'm good?


My friend suggested I should get a dog to accompany me on my MH travels. But I'm not even on the fence. I'm not saying never but to me it sounds like paying for extra chores.  But he says it's only because I haven't met the right dog yet. So who knows!


----------



## JockandRita

> Christine600 posted..........My friend suggested I should get a dog to accompany me on my MH travels. But I'm not even on the fence. I'm not saying never but to me it sounds like paying for extra chores.  But he says it's only because I haven't met the right dog yet. So who knows!


I think he's right Christine. Not only do they make great companions, they also add to the MH's security, ie, no burglar in their right mind is going to risk having their bal.... bal....bits ripped off. :lol:

This was our wee travel companion (below). The furthest he came with us was to Ireland in 2006. We still miss him. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Evening all
Late again!!

We went to the gym this morning and I've been given a new programme. More machines to use. I can't say I really enjoy it but I have to tighten my muscles!!! I say no more!

I've been tidying around this afternoon and after watching the first of Michael Portillos's new. Great Railway Journeys on BBC2 at 6 30 I shall read my book while Zdave watches the football. MP is doing a Scotland journey. 

If I won the lottery I would spend it doing first class journeys around the world! Dream on!!

Just about to have tea. Cumberland sausage, from Cumbria, beans and Auntie Bessy's chips!!!!! 

Val


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Last on yesterday, first on this morning!

Nothing exciting planned for today, especially with the weather. It's supposed to brighten up this afternoon.

Have a good day everyone. 

Val


----------



## MEES

Me too Val rest of the week looks pretty miserable.
No land for today apart from sorting out a passport for Graham!
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

It's the same here too - miserable weather and nothing exiting planned today. But house chores are important enough.

And I'm preparing to go away in the MH - so that is exiting!


----------



## aldra

Good evening

House cleaned

Said pup has gone home :lol: 

An ugly long leggedly beastie

But very cute 8O 

Could he one day hunt lions??

Shadow is semi tolerant of this intrusion

Sends him his tennis balls then growls at him if he responds

A bit like MHF :lol: :lol: 

Not sure how I got involved in mopping up little pees
At least the other is done outdoors so far
Oh and his name is Winston 

Sandra


----------



## cabby

sounds as if you have a Churchillian task in front of you.  

cabby


----------



## MEES

Good morning all it's pickling down here but no wind as yet!
Trip to Lidl for me today.
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Lidl has reading glasses with built in LEDs Margaret, I was wondering whether to get some for reading in bed, my kindle light is a bit dodgy now

And I tend to read in the middle of the night

Just our nearest one is a bit away

Weather dull but as yet dry

Have a good day  

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!


I have been emptying the MH of summer only items. Wasn't that much though. Swimwear can be used in pools. My bike has to come along. But the badminton set will have to stay at home. And most of my sandals.  And lots of books which I have read on my trips. Should have brought those in earlier.  


Reading glasses with built in lights?  What will they think of next?  

Shadow sounds like he should be an honorary member of MHF. 8)


----------



## MEES

Been to Lidl this morning but didn't notice the specs they sound like a good idea!


----------



## cabby

Sorry all but have to ask, aldra,have you seen the light,sounds funnier than it looks in print.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Cabbyy have seen the light so many times

It's become the illuminations  :lol: :lol: 

Still can't see in the dark though  

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

I think I had some of those glasses once? Can't remember them being very successful. I can only read with the paperwhite in bed now.

I have one of those silent reader table lamps otherwise which is excellent. I think that's the make!

The wind is getting up now. 

Goodnight all!

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

Rita's finished work for this week, and I'm just starting today, with a lift in at 07.05. 

Have a good one everybody, and stay safe from the winds and rain coming your way. :thumbright:

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## jedi

Morning Jock and all to follow.

Decided to move on. Thought you'd already gone?

I've enjoyed 7 years on here and found a lot of useful information but the nature of some recent threads have led me to look elsewhere. 

Best wishes to you all and happy motorhoming.

Jed


----------



## cabby

Farewell to Jed and shortly I believe to Jock and Rita.Maybe I am stuck in a rut.Would I be any better off on Facebook.Nah.

I do wonder if the Forum has changed that much that members decide to leave. I find that there is more tolerance and understanding, but we still do have those who cannot resist having a poke, where a soft word would have had better results.

Very windy and chucking it down along this part of the coast.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon Jock, Jedi and Cabby!

I will be taking a round outside bringing small items like pots of plants and wheelbarrows inside. It's supposed to get windy later. But I think it's already started a little bit.

*Jock* an early start and then you can go home early I hope.

Goodbye to you *Jed*! As long as you don't stop motorhoming!

*Cabby* people come and go on all internet forums I participate in. It's the way it is.

Have a nice day all and hold on to your hats!


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Well, I've been to the dentist, done the Aldi shop and bought bread and Tschibo coffee from the Polish shop near to Aldi in Sjelmersdale. They are So helpful in that shop and we do like the yeast free rye bread and the coffee we haven't seen anywhere else.

Now Sandra, a question for you. I remember you wrote on here about fish you bought at Aldi. I couldn't remember what it was, except that I'd never heard of it before! Well, looking at the fish, the only one we didn't recognise was Basa, a Vietnamese fish. We've bought some! Is that the one please. If so, please could you give me the recipe, of direct me to where it is on this topic!!

are you all getting ready for tomorrow's weather!

For me, the forum hasn't changed that much. I read the topics that interest me. Get a big fed up at times with certain members who as you say cabby 'have a poke where a soft word would have better results' but it certainly wouldn't stop me renewing my subscription in February. I really do appreciate the time people give to the posts and I enjoy reading them.

Val


Val


----------



## JockandRita

> oldtart posted...........Now Sandra, a question for you. I remember you wrote on here about fish you bought at Aldi. I couldn't remember what it was, except that I'd never heard of it before! Well, looking at the fish, the only one we didn't recognise was Basa, a Vietnamese fish. We've bought some! Is that the one please. If so, please could you give me the recipe, of direct me to where it is on this topic!!


Here you go Val. :thumbright: >>Sandra's post re Aldi fish<<

*Christine*, I normally leave the house at 07.20, and I'm usually home for 13.00, but had to leave at 06.50, as getting a lift in today.

All the best *Jed*. :thumbright: I hope to see you around, somewhere. 

I've just drained down the heating, added inhibitor and noise reducer to the system, before refilling and bleeding again. All working a treat, and as quiet as a mouse now. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Thanks so much Jock. You can't leave us! I wouldn't have had a clue how to do that. 

Have you done this recipe? They're all veg we particularly enjoy. Do you do them separately or all together.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

> oldtart posted........ Have you done this recipe? They're all veg we particularly enjoy. Do you do them separately or all together.
> 
> Val


Afraid not Val, because I forgot all about it until you reminded me. :lol:

Enjoy. 

Jock.


----------



## aldra

val,

The lightly dusted or tempura battered balsa

Simply goes into the oven per instrutions 

What you eat with it is up to you

But don't discount a muffin with salad and fish

Beats a beef burger any day  

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Ps

You need tartare sauce

Not the bought rubbish

Around equal quantities 

Of finely chopped capers, gherkins and onion

Mayonnaise lemon juice and salt to suit your taste

On a fish muffin

Priceless

But great on a well prepared meal of any fish :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## oldtart

Thanks for that Sandra. I'll pass it on to Dave.

Val


----------



## aldra

Jock

It's only 12.50

Won't you reconsider

We will all miss you

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted..........Jock
> 
> It's only 12.50
> 
> Won't you reconsider
> 
> We will all miss you
> 
> Sandra


Thanks Sandra, but please believe me when I say it's absolutely nothing to do with the cost. :thumbright:
£12.50 for a year's subs is very reasonable. That wouldn't buy 4 x pints of beer, where I live. 8O

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Jock that makes it worse

But I guess 12.50

Is a lot for early birds

Aldra


----------



## satco

hello my fellow eb`s 

bad news , my old camel ist still in the garage , awaiting more mending.
money consumption is rising constantly. we will end up with some 3000
Euros ( sigh).

Jan (the poor guy)


----------



## JockandRita

Sorry to learn that your whonmobile is still poorly Jan. 

Is it having a new engine or gearbox? I hope the cost doesn't rise by much more.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## satco

hi jock ,

well , there some investments to be done......

-suspension and steering have to be mended
-new winter tires on the rear axle
-brakes completely NEW
-annual service with filters, oil
-some welding on the frame (well its a Ford....)
-transmission belt , water pump and fan NEW

but that`s a good investment. we plan France in coming june ,
and everything shall be perfect.

Jan(still the poor guy)


----------



## oldtart

Please reconsider, Jock, if only for us Early Birds!!!!!!

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Never mind Jan, remember blessed are the poor :lol: :lol: 

It seems to me MH are a constant drain on resources even if no repairs are needed, Hab checks,sevices etc etc

Well Friday meals are back but this week its pizza all round today with Apple or cherry sponge and custard to finish

I need to get on, working around the pup isn't quite so easy 8O 

Seem to spend all my time either feeding it or standing outside waiting for him to have a wee :lol: 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Well he is only a wee pup. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all


My mum has been out travelling and decided to hurry home yesterday to get home before the storm. So I drove and picked her up half way. Not in bed until the early birds got up. 


Jan I'm sorry that you now are poor Jan. But I'm sure you felt worse when your trusty Camel was the poor one. :lol: 

Pizza sounds lovely, Sandra. We are having fish au gratin with pasta. From the freezer at the shop before anyone gets to impressed. :wink: 


Have a nice weekend all


----------



## oldtart

Afternoon all
Well I've done my morning in the hospice shop.weve had so many donations of everything, clothes, books, bric a brac, children's toys.

It's absolutely tippling down here. Daves fed the birds, we have so many- all the tits, nuthatches, a woodpecker, robin, blackbirds, sparrows, starlings and two collared doves. They cost a fortune, but they're worth it.

Pizza. Sounds good Sandra, and apple or cherry sponge, I love!!

We're having Russian. sausage, like the German bockwurst an potato salad. We go to a Polish shop in Skelmersdale.

Jan, I do hope you get your camper sorted.

Val


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all

A lazy start to the day today, it's weekend so no pup :lol: :lol:  

Now weekends are different to the rest of the week :lol: 

Very windy here still, was very gusty last night so Shadow was restless, he's not keen on wind, can't enjoy his walk for eying up the trees 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## cabby

The wind was howling like a banshee all night and this morning, the trees both behind and in front created the sound as the wind streaked down our road, which is a slight hill.I would imagine those at the bottom felt the effect more than us.
Have to tidy up the inside of the van ready to take it for the MOT on Monday. It has stood for much too long outside, do hope the brake discs have not rusted badly.
Will have to do a Stirling Moss along the local bypass to warm it up and blow out the cobwebs.

We are told to expect a cold period shortly, must fill cupboards with goodies to save having to go out in the freezing days to come, plenty of Chicken soup.

cabby


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Weather very windy here ax well was awful during the night. 

Went to the gym this morning and we've just chilled out this afternoon.

We're going to a Harvester pub this evening. It's Ians aunt' s birthday.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Very windy here too - and the power come and go. And so does our internet line. But perhaps I get to post this?

We managed to cook our dinner between outages and we have plenty of firewood so no problem really.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning!


We lost power so many times yesterday. I kept imagining guys running around in the wind removing fallen trees. And when they finally straigthened their backs and turned on the power again they could hear the next tree falling down. :? 


I hope we all get a quieter sunday!


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

Fortunately no problems with power failures here. 

The winds have died down now, and all is calm. Monday's forecast is looking wet and blustery though. 

Have a good one. 

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Windy and damp here too. The trampoline is halfway up a tree!!
Well done with the gym Val I'm impressed!
We are due for a walk and lunch with friends tomorrow don't know if that will come off but expect we will fit the lunch in !
Sandra how is Albert coping with the treatment?
Christine power cuts are a good excuse to do very little as long as you are warm , cosy and fed!
Have a good day everyone!!
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Margaret, he is struggling with the homone treatment, hot sweats and bloating 

He starts his course of radiotherapy onTuesday

At the moment we are juice fasting to see if that helps

Weather seems a bit calmer today 

Albert was hoping to attend his daily radiotherapy on the scooter so I hope the weather does improve. Hopefully he will be ready to take his test after that

Fingers crossed the elonoma will take a break and we may get away in the van complete with scooter fingers crossed

Megs is back to uni today for an exam tomorrow, so needs a lift to the train station, apparently she will be back on Wednesday to work on assignments until her lectures restart 8O 8O, 10 days later

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Evening everyone
Well I'm writing this at the Titanic hotel in Liverpool. It's in Stanley Dock opposite the Tobacco Factory. The room 's view is the canal and factory opposite.

Dave has gone off on a three hour photographic course of Albert Dock, one of his Christmas presents from Nic and Ian, and the weather is awful- very windy.


I have an appointment at the St. Paul's Eye Unit at the Royal Liverpool tomorrow so we took advantage of a deal here to stay overnight. Very interesting place - it was a warehouse. It has very high ceilings and the corridors, room and all accessories are grey! A bit different to the MH. It does make a change though.

I ve just heard the Countryfile weather forecast for the week - not good!

Val


----------



## aldra

It will be fine Val

Hopeful all will be well tomorrow

Let's go with it

Much as we have to go with it

We never know

It may be all for the best

Or not

But that is the life we are given

And it may be good for you

I really hope so

Aldra







But it's sounding good


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning everyone.  

Val, I hope you had a pleasant stay overnight in Liverpool. :thumbright:

The weather forecast for the week, (especially Wednesday) is looking grim,  but at least it's not going to be cold. 

Off to work shortly.

Have a good one folks.  

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Jock you be careful driving in this weather, it's windy and wet here

I foresee trouble with the pup getting him out foe a wee in this wild weather, he needs a coat :lol: 

Val hope things go well at the eye appointment today

I stripped all my cookery books out of the bookcase last night with the intention of sorting them and sending some to the charity shop and that's as far as I got :lol: 

Now the dining table is covered in books and I bet they will all go back 8O, I like browsing through them especially when I'm tired

My jan resolution is to clear out all cupboards and get rid of things I don't use, not doing well so far 8) :lol: 

At this rate it will be next Januarys resolution
Have a good day
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning Jock hope you have a good day at work what do you do?

Jan hope the app goes well.

Sandra tell Albert to be careful on that scooter in the wind!

We are off for a walk and lunch with friends today near Clitheroe.

I suspect the lunch will be longer than the walk!

Have a good day everyone

Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

> MEES posted.................Good morning Jock hope you have a good day at work what do you do


Thanks Margaret.  For now, I work for a small family run business design and printing firm as a courier, despatching and delivering anything from small business cards, to huge vynil banners for John Lewis and Kiddicare for example. I do Thursday to Wednesday, 07.45 to 12.45, week on/week off. 

It doesn't pay the bills but it keeps me occupied and out of mischief. :wink:
During and after my service with the Fire Brigade, I drove articulated trucks and coaches for several years, but this wee job has none of the worries and hassle associated with freight or passenger transport. :thumbright:

*Sandra*, apart from a stong breeze, and the odd spot of rain, the weather is not too bad down here. 

The gaffer has allowed me to use his WiFi, hence the post whilst at work, (obviously not when driving, eh? :lol: ).

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Well at last all said books are back

Took longer than I thought as I got waylaid browsing through them

Some I'd forgotten I had :lol: 

The bookcase also needed a bit of attention

And reinforcing 8O 

Now we need to prepare for the return of Megs tomorrow 

Temp table going up in a spare bedroom so she can spread and leave her books thus freeing my dining table, and my space

She has taken up the second lounge, the dining room, which is open plan to the kitchen, so basically most of the downstairs and cleaning round her is a nightmare

Add to that the pup

I'm going under :lol: :lol: 
Sandra
Ps and neither the pup nor the grandchild are mine, well the grandchild is, but not live in, and the pup is really cute :lol:


----------



## MEES

And you give ME advice!,,


----------



## aldra

Well Margaret

I was a councillor 

And I can help you

Now you need to help me

Forgetting the grandkids you look after, the overnight stays , supporting your mum etc

Oh, I forgot, Alex came for dinner from college, and brought a friend

Bacon and eggs all round :lol: 

Tore me away from reminiscing on my cookery books :lol: 

Ahh what the H***

I can't die young

And he has met a fantastic girl

But she's only Fifteen and he is an ancient 17

So what says I 

Is she worth waiting for?.

Grandma!!he says

What? Says I

And he smiles

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted.........Add to that the pup
> I'm going under :lol: :lol:
> Sandra


Have another glass of vino Sandra. :thumbright: That'll help to keep you afloat. :wink:

Rita had her Specialist Nurse's appointment today, prior to starting her long term course of immunosuppressants this evening, and is feeling a bit bewildered, as all of a sudden an operation is now an option, whereas from way back in the late summer/early autumn, it never was. 8O 
But even if she does go for the op (quite invasive, and already been done twice before) she'll still end up on these immunosuppressants, so, lets go with the new meds for now, and see where that takes us.

That's easier said I know, when I'm not the the one physically affected by the options. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


My new trip is postponed since I don't want to go in all this weather. And the roads over the mountains are closed. But that is the great part about going with the MH - no schedule.


Jock it sounds like a tough choice to have to make for Rita. She is lucky to have you to support her!

Sandra grandmothers are the best! 

Margaret I love long lunches - hope you walked up a good appetite.


----------



## MEES

Good morning Jock - poor Rita it's no fun getting older is it ! Hope the new med make life easier 
Sandra we do love to have a little grumble don't we both but we are so lucky to have all these lovely people in our lives to stop us getting bored and take our minds off our aches and pains  
Taken both boys to school/ nursery this morning with Oscar protesting all the way. Picking them up too so that's my day sorted!
The walk was postponed due to the weather but the lunch was excellent Christine. Your trip will be more enjoyable when the weather improves!
Have a good day all.
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Good afternoon all
I've really enjoyed catching up on everybody's news!

Dave did his photography course round Albert Dock on Sunday evening. He thought it was well worth while, and has taken some good photos though he said it was cold!

I stayed in the hotel room and chilled out with a bottle of wine! The room was enormous with a king size bed,flat screen TV etc.super bathroom with the overhead shower head and very large bath!!

I had my eye appointment, hence I wasnt able to post anything last night with having all the different drops in. Anyway, the consultant said I could discuss glasses with my optician who I saw this morning. I'm having an ordinary pair of varifocals and sunglasses as varifocals as I have problems with bright light. 

We've also arranged our trip to the States in September. Part of it involves a car hire and staying in hotels/motels and eating out. Have any of you had experience if this please? We shall be going from Washington to Jacksonville in the car, staying with friends and then going off on our own as well. We end up leaving the car at Orlando and flying back. It's a 'first' for us having always used the MH. 

Val


----------



## cabby

I have sunglasses and ordinary glasses both prescription, can I suggest that you have the day glasses slightly tinted to lesson the glare.I find it makes a lot of difference.If you drive then do not tint too much.  

cabby


----------



## JockandRita

Afternoon all. 

I've been busy with one thing and another. :wink:



> oldtart posted............I'm having an ordinary pair of varifocals and sunglasses as varifocals as I have problems with bright light.


I have 2 x pairs of prescription varifocals Val, with 1 x pair fitted with photochromic lenses. They do not react to sunlight light when in the car or the MH, due to shielding by the windscreen, however, other than that, they are excellent. :thumbright:

Glad that you had a good stopover in Liverpool. We've not done the Fly/Drive thing in the USA, so can't help you there, but I'd love to do that.  TBH, I'd love to tour the States for months at a time in a big diesel engined, rear pusher RV, with a toad on the back. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Thanks cabby. I shall be using the varifocals in the evening as well, especially when I'm switching from reading to watching TV. 

Val


----------



## oldtart

Thanks Jock and cabby. My problem is I don't need distance or reading glasses all the time since I had my cataracts removed and varifocals lenses fitted. That was 2007 and I had a private insurance!

I need the distance for driving and occasionally watching TV, and reading when it's coloured print on a coloured background, and anytime when it's oartivularly bright outside. My paperwhite kindle is fantastic!

Before I had the cataract op I had problems reading the top letter with my left eye and had worn glasses since I was 5 years old!!!!

Val


----------



## MEES

Val we hired a car ( jeep) in Vegas and drove to Salt Lake City this year .
Once away from the City it was great.
After a couple of days eating American foods we bought a cheap cool bag from a supermarket which we put in the fridge in motels at night.
This allowed us to picnic whenever we wanted.
We had no problem finding motels in the lowered price bracket every night ( between 40 and 80 dollars a night)
Sure you will love it.
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Thanks so much for that Margaret. We were hoping that we could picnic. Is there a book of these hotels/motels etc. you must come over and see us We're off to visit friends in Scotland and Cumbria soon. I'll be in touch when we get back. 

Val


----------



## aldra

Hi all

A bit of a hectic day

Albert had to leave early for his first radiotherapy and today is cleaning day only Kath didn't turn up  

She had text last night and we missed it and I had already stripped the beds

So just me the pup and the house

He wouldn't eat his food so in the end I gave him Shadows chicken which he ate with gusto

I know, but sometimes needs must

So between putting him out, unhooking him from the hem of my trousers it was a fraught day

Albert got back at about 12.30 and we needed to leave at 1.30 for Christies appointment

Called at Aldi on the way back and home for 5.45 :lol: 
And I haven't slept since 2am

Jock I really feel for you and Rita, Albert is struggling with the hormones, he blows up like Michelin man as the day goes on
Don't expect Rita will but the whole thing is so unsettling when you mess with the bodies natural defences

I spent a fortune on varifocals Val and I hate them, still they are useful for watching Tv and peering at the controls :lol: 

I have prescription sunglasses for long distance

Reading glasses with reactolight for reading in the sunshine 8O 
And that's it

Hope you all had a good day
I'm shattered :lol:  

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

> aldra posted.........Jock I really feel for you and Rita, Albert is struggling with the hormones, he blows up like Michelin man as the day goes on
> Don't expect Rita will but the whole thing is so unsettling when you mess with the bodies natural defences


Thanks Sandra. Yes, it's an unknown quantity, isn't it?

I hope Albert's system is reacting well to the radiotherapy, and not causing problems for him. :thumbright:

How did things go at Christies?

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all


Its thunder and lightening outside - but I hope I get to post this anyway.

Val I don't have varifocals but I do have reactolight. And when I am driving I wear a pair of these fashionable large sunglasses outside my ordinary glasses. I've always had more problem with light hurting my eyes than my friends and family.


----------



## MEES

Val I have react alits varifocals which solve a number of problems but are not perfect for example when moving from environments with different light levels.
I also have a pair of reading glasses foe when concentrating on reading!
We did not book motels ( it's not our way) we just used our old motorbike technique of starting o look at around 6 pm and they were very plentiful. As you travel along tourist offices have local info and you will be given a sat nav with your vehicle which we set to throw up accomodation - this fave us info with prices etc and phone no to call ahead.
But note we r not over fussy and not keen on 5 star set ups
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

It's Wednesday, and it's my last day of work for a week.  

No snow down here, but I understand that others have had some. 8O 

Stay warm everyone.

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all


Still too much weather for me to drive anywhere with the MH. So I went to the dentist instead. And was told I brushed too much. 8O Never knew that was possible. :roll: 


Margaret that is how I used to travel too before the MH. Never liked too much planning. Started looking for B&B signs 5-6-ish. Never failed - but a couple of times we used two hours or so before finding a place to stay.


----------



## oldtart

Evening all
I haven't had any notifications of posts today!

I've spent quite a long time making the final arrangements for our USA trip in September., and travel insurance. All done now. We now can plan where we go in Florida. We end up from the 25th. To 28th. November at the Bare Foot Beach front hotel at Tampa, flying back on the 28th. 

Very exciting.

Val


----------



## aldra

Well remember I'm struggiig :lol: a 

Gosh he is so cute

He snuggles up to me
Loves chicken

I think I'm in love

  

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Late again

Albert has to go daily for radiotherapy and then there's the pup 8O 

A mad bundle of energy

Val take the steamer to the charity shop I no longer need it

I've bought a new VAX one

It's very exciting planning your trip, hopefully we will meet up soon 

At the moment I keep thinking to have the house immaculate, every thing organised and all will be well

I know it won't, I need something more than that

jock they decided that there was enough margin clear

So the next hurdle, given no further melonomas we can see
Is the scan at the end of Feb

Please God it's clear and we can go off on our travels

Christine, too much brushing :lol: :lol: 

Have a really good day tomorrow
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Val can I come? Your trip to America sounds amazingly wonderful! 

Sandra that is very good news for Albert! I'm so glad!



> Christine, too much brushing :lol: :lol:


Yes I learned to brush many years before I heard about flossing. Which I also do now. But since I floss I do not have to brush so much. Life is complicated - I could do with a manual!


----------



## satco

good morning to everyone 

it breezing up again on the northern shores of Germany.... 
on tuesday I picked up my good "old camel" (MH... not what you might think now)  at the garage. It bloody cost me 2,5 grands

this will bring me 7 weeks of Aldi-soups 

Jan


----------



## aldra

Good morning Jan and those to come

Jan are you pleased with the result, good trips ahead

Just beginning preparation for the Friday tea

Enjoying the calm before the storm :lol:, in half and hour the whirlwind arrives and apart from a couple of naps continues till he goes home

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good afternoon Jan and Sandra


It's starting to get windy again here too. The wood in the fireplace burn very quickly even with the damper all the way down. I'm currently working on getting my domestic goddess genes to wake up. :wink: 


Jan that is a lot of soup! But schweinebraten would not taste good either without your beloved camel.  


Sandra is it Albert you are talking about or the puppy? 8)


----------



## aldra

Christine

Once apon a time it was Albert :lol: :lol: 

Now it's the pup

Shadow had an altigation with him today

The pup was so upset but eventually calmed down when I fed him chicken

Shadow has refused to forgive him, growls whenever he goes near

Hopefully he will have forgot and forgiven on Monday

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Have been up since six 8O 

Would have gone back to bed but have Izzy staying over and she's an early riser

Two boiled eggs and soldier fingers later she seems content, Alberts up now so I think I might have an hour in bed

Going to the market later

Very cold and frosty here

Two pup free days :lol: :lol: 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## cabby

I don't know how you do it. you are a saint.  

Was that 3 or 4 mins eggs.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

I prefer 5 minutes, Cabby. 


I woke up early around 6 too - and so did my mum. So we had breakfast before falling asleep in our recliners in front of the fire place. It's soon time for elevenses.


----------



## oldtart

Afternoon all.
Well, I've just renewed my membership(early) for another year!

Margaret - I've just seen your post on the 13th about hotels etc. no we definitely don't want 5 stat hotels, just clean comfortable bed, a kitchenette, if poss for our picnics. Ourfriends in Jacksonville are sending us regular emails and photos about where they are going to take us. Herb is into kayaking which id love to do but feel I should try it out here first. It's going off into the swamps not sea kayaking!

I have those sunglasses Christine for the car and MH but I'm happiest at the moment with the distance glasses and a visor or baseball cap.

I like 3minute eggs. I'll never forget our daughter phoning us when we were In Morocco, the Sahara actually, asking how long she had to boil her eggs so that she could dip her soldiers!!

Ive just had a little nap as it was hard work at the gym today!

We're off with Nic to a dressage show tomorrow, weather permitting. It's near Knutsford. She's not been out for some time for various reasons.

Hope all is still going ok for Albert Sandra. I do wish Bury was nearer. Just loved it when we were there last year. 

Where are you off to in your camel, Jan? 

How much longer are you with us Joc, or are you going to stay????

Have a good evening all

Val


----------



## aldra

Well cabby

Delia says, bring eggs to boil, switch of and leave for 3min

Perfect soft boiled eggs  

val , have a good day tomorrow, I wish you were nearer to Bury

I didn't make the market, albert and Megs went

I curled up in bed with a book and an electic blanket

And when albert went

Shadow came to curl up and talk to me :lol: :lol: 

I know I shouldnt

He will never get on the bed if alberts in the room

So it's our secret

What the h***

He is just a big talking loving hound

As long as you don't come unannounced to the house or van  

Then he is the hound from hell
Aldra


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Thought I wasn't getting notifications but it looks as if no one posted yesterday!

Nic went to the show and she and Aureo did well in their test. She hadn't competed since November, so being a young horse he was a little tense, but she was pleased with him and enjoyed it. 

Not a lot planned for today but I know I'll find plenty to do.

Have a good day everyone ad stay warm!

Val


----------



## MEES

Good morning all - sorry didn't post yesterday - was up late - dashed to church - then family round.
Cold and frosty here today so I'm off to visit mum soon and the bank!,
Going to get all the bedding out of the van later to air for a possible trip in uk.
Washing already on the go to use the " free" electricity.
Got our cheque this week for the electricity we have " sold " to the grid only £67 this quarter was £200 last quarter.
Additionally all daytime electricity for 2 houses free.

Think it's better than having the money doing nothing in the bank.

Have a good day everyone.

By the way Val we are fairly free the next couple of weeks if you have a " slot"
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good afternoon all


I'm not sleeping well these days. I'm alternating between 2-3 hours one night and then 12 hours the next. I put my alarm clock on to try to get back into the normal rythm but it does not wake me. Or I'm shutting it off in my sleep. :roll: But my plan is to take off with my MH in a few days so I hope that will help. It usually does.  


Val well done by your niece. my niece is taking classes to pass the tests she needs to compete. I do not know much about it - but she sent me a funny video of her falling off the horse when it suddenly stopped.  


Margaret that is impressive with the free power you make. Out government is launching a scheme for this later this year. And my mum is interested after having free power in the MH on our summer holiday last year.

Hi, Sandra!


----------



## MEES

Christine I caught your problem - up at 4 am and couldn't get back to sleep


----------



## Christine600

Me too, Margaret. Feeling like a zombie today. :?


----------



## aldra

Margaret

You are ignored

It's the I pad

I'm not sleeping well Christine
It wouldn't be a problem

But I have the pup early each morning

And Albert is on his treatment every day

And I resort to wine every night

He doesn't

And Meg is staying here

So actually
I'm finding life a strain at the moment

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Sounds as if you need to put your foot down with a firm hand. :lol: :lol: Oh the joy of parenting.

cabby


----------



## MEES

This time of year makes everyone feel down Sandra even without your pressures so you derive your glass or two of wine.

Do your family by any chance think it's doing you to have the "distraction" of Meg and the pup. - is that so? Does it help or does it stop you from resting/ retiring .

Try to nap if you get chance during the day.

Hope you feel "up" again soon don't forget it's natural to feel how you do at the moment.

Best wishes
Hugs
Margaret


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi everyone, I've been out of the loop for a while. Since the Christmas break I've been hectic with my writing - lots of work and tight deadlines. I was feeling tired and listless so off to the doc's for a blood test. I'm short in magnesium, Vitamins B & D. So having jabs, pills and drops now and just beginning to feel a little more lively. All down to my missing bits and the "fried" remaining bits of intestine. It's the rainy/cloudy season here so haven't seen much sun, but I will make an effort to get outdoors a bit more. Don't know how I'd cope with the misery of an English winter - perhaps that's what's upsetting everyone's Circadian rhythms and SAD syndrome. Saw a tip on Dr Oz today - open your bedroom curtains at first light, and re-set your body clock. I don't think I'll try it for a month or two. It gets light at 4.30am here at the moment. 

I've also been busy with quilting activities. The SA National Quilt festival is going to be held just up the road from me in July, at my grandson's school in fact. Big do! (SA version of the Birmingham Festival of Quilts). The Guild I belong to is doing a mural of 4 big group quilts about the school - spirit, sport, music and education. I've been chosen to work on the "music" team, plus I'm making a block for my daughter-in-law's wedding quilt, taking part in a round robin quilt in my quilt teacher's group, making a quilted briefcase, and making my own submission for the festival. Last week I flew up to Johannesburg to visit my 14 year old grand-daughter and we had a fantastic time together - the highlight being clothes-shopping. Then I went to stay with a friend for 2 days. Talk about talking till you drop! 

When I arrived at Jhb airport, I was "accosted" by a "helpful" trolley-pusher. He snatched my handbag and jersey off my shoulder and put it in the basket on the trolley and while jostling me into a remote lift, he managed to steal my brand new (uninsured) Galaxy Note 4 value R10 000. I discovered this when I got into the hire car. I went back into the terminal and found airport security guards. He looked around and there was the thief waiting in the same place for his next "customer". We walked over to him (guard was big!) "Oh there you are, I was looking for you to give you your phone!!!" Lying B*******! At least I got my phone back. (Edit) I pressed the go button before I'd finished. Cheer up girls it will soon be summer. Perhaps we should get together and have a Lancashire meet. Just 8 weeks till I return to UK so hope its warmer by then. So much to do!!!


----------



## aldra

The pup is hard work. They should not have got him

If I don't have him he would spend hours on his own

He is cute, and his breath smells like toast, he loves a cuddle

I think I am smitten  

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Morning Sandra. Love sometimes comes in little packages, enjoy the pup-cuddles and have a fabulous day!


----------



## aldra

Good morning VIv  and those to come

A lancashire meet sounds good

Having a couple of pup free days as my daughter is full of cold and chesty so is off work 

Has been snowing this morning and still freezing cold

Alberts gone for his treatment and Megs is still in bed

Was considering a trip to the market but think it's a bit too cold to leave the fire :lol: 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


I'm cuddling in front of the fire too. I was planning to take the MH on a trip but then an issue crept up re my benefits. So my trip is postponed for a few days - again. 

I'm still living with my mum when not in the MH since I had to rent out my flat while my benefits got sorted. But she is not so fond of me making dinner. When we planned this we talked about sharing the cooking but then she started taking over and I hardly do that anymore. When I talk about it she says she just love having someone to cook for. But I think she prefers her kind of food and not my "youthful" menue. :? Not that I am complaining - her old fashioned cooking is very tasty!


----------



## cabby

Maybe she finds solace in cooking, perhaps there is a chore she really does not like doing and you could take over that.Sounds as if you both enjoy each others company.

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer

It's always a pleasure to have someone put meals on the table for you, but there are many new ideas around about methods of cooking and we sometimes change our old ways for health reasons etc. Otherwise enjoy it while it lasts Christine. BTW does she like to do the washing up too?


----------



## Christine600

Yes I am lucky who get to enjoy her cooking. And she love cooking. I have inspired her to change a little so we have a modern dish occasionally. But not too often. 

She hate the "mens jobs" that she has to do since my parents split up. So I do most of those. The rest we share. And we work in shifts. She do the mornings up to and including making an early dinner. When we have eaten it's my turn from cleaning the table to the coffee snack and the evening meal.

And then we play Scrabble.


----------



## cabby

My word you do seem very busy.  

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer

Morning all, hope you have a great day. I often think what it would have been like if my Mum had lived longer. She died of emphysema at just 61, so I would have been in my mid thirties. I remember my sister-in-law saying, when your Mum dies it leaves a hole in your life that can never be filled. That's so true. But not planning to be gloomy today! Got some writing to do and my tax deadline 31 Jan is looming. My pet hate (other than prsonlsed nmbr plts!). I also need to pop out to the furniture shop up the road. My Gran had a lovely music cabinet (70 years old now) which had been promised to my sister being the musician in the family. Long story short, my Dad gave it to my brother who painted it icky cream and used it for his filing cabinet. I retrieved it from them when they emigrated to Australia so now I want to get it restored before returning it to my sister. There is a Malawian furniture maker at this shop and they are renowned for this. He's just made a wine cupboard for my son and it is beautiful. Whatever you do today, be happy and enjoy! :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

I'm reluctant these days to get out of bed, is so warm and cosy :lol: 

Off to Bolton market today as Megs is back at uni tomorrow, her boyfriend is driving over from Newcastle to pick her up, young love

Her dad will sort out a food pack for her to take back with her, and we will choose some fish for our tea 

She is into smoothies so needs expensive fruits to keep her going 8O but I guess when she has to pay she will resort to frozen berries :lol:  

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


Sunny and bright! Which is great because after another bad night I need all the boost I can get.  


Viv atleast he did not trash the cabinet like my uncle did with my grandparents beautiful furniture.  

Sandra we will have trout today for ours. With sour cream and cucumber.


----------



## aldra

Sounds good Christine

We bought Sea bass

Sandra. 

Actually we were given sea bass

We don't pay for fish

Megs dad won't take any money

Sandra


----------



## MEES

We have been busy today helping to celebrate Jack's fifth birthday.

I have eaten a lot of sugar free jelly but avoided cake - feeling smug.

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Up at five today, couldn't sleep

Lambs hearts prepared and in the slow cooker (s)

Think I'll go back to bed soon :lol: and have a couple of hours sleep

Margaret I share Jacks Birthday, 22 Jan  

Not planning on going out today, I think a bit of cleaning later as I've done nothing since Tuesday 8O 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Sandra and all


Wind and sleet outside. Coffee and a warm fireplace inside. Guess where I am! 
Will have to go out later to the local market place for some vegetables. It must be cold for those working there!


Never tried lambs heart, Sandra - only moose's. But I'm sure it's delicious!


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone Sandra and Christine hope you had a good night.
Whoopie booking for crossings for Italy trip in July/ August later today :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Taking grandson for some new school uniform later.
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Margaret and all!


I slept well this time, Margaret - hope you did the same! I woke up to the sound of hail on the roof. 
I have gotten my benefits issue sorted - so now I plan on taking a trip with my MH again. Setting off some day next week I think. I'm definately going abroad and heading south. That is all that is planned.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Plan a good trip Christine

Not sure where we will go if, fingers crossed,everything is ok at the scan
At the end of Feb

Expecting Simone and her two kids later and apart from that planning a lazy day :lol: 

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all


A busy day! Since I plan to go on a trip soon my mum suddenly had lots of ideas about what we had to do before I leave. So we have been running errands all day. And I have spent the last couple of hours trying to assemble a new lamp she bought. Still not done. :roll: 

But things are coming together. So I plan to get going some time this week.


----------



## aldra

Late but

Love to all

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Late but

Love to all

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Evening everyone
I'm very late! I've tried to catch up on all your news!

Yes. I'm all for a lancashire meet! We must arrange something. We do have our static caravan at Shaw hall caravan park and there are facilities for tourers etc. just a suggestion. I can look into it if people are interested!

We were supposed to be at our friends at The Bridge of Orchy this week and then visiting relatives, but only got as far as Hamilton Services South of Glasgow. The bearing went on the Turbo. We were in the car. So we are back. The RAC were great. Patrol person (female!) within 30 minutes, relay (unsafe to drive) after 20 minutes, Glasgow to Carlisle, changed to another relay vehicle to our local garage, and thenhe took us home. Well done RAC.

Well, Dave's pizza is ready. I am fortunate as he does most of the cooking. I clear up afterwards!

Val


----------



## MEES

Oh Val that's really bad luck but the breakdown insurance came up trumps!
A Lancashire meet sounds good to me too.
Have been indulgent today hair cut and coloured and nails done.
A little light housework ,cooking and a homework session with young Jack brings . Me to being slumped in front of TV.
Yesterday I got all the bedding etc out of van for an "airing" in case we have a couple of days away soon.
Everything was fine the small oil filled radiator does a good job!
Sandra hope you get off soon too.
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Well the house cleaners loving hi






And our daughter phoned

Mum can we come and stay

I feel so ill

She is tucked up in bed
Young Albert is eating

The pup. Is fed and going mad

And shadow is loving him

Me I'm pissed off  

What is with families?

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer

oldtart said:


> Evening everyone
> I'm very late! I've tried to catch up on all your news!
> 
> Yes. I'm all for a lancashire meet! We must arrange something. We do have our static caravan at Shaw hall caravan park and there are facilities for tourers etc. just a suggestion. I can look into it if people are interested!
> 
> We were supposed to be at our friends at The Bridge of Orchy this week and then visiting relatives, but only got as far as Hamilton Services South of Glasgow. The bearing went on the Turbo. We were in the car. So we are back. The RAC were great. Patrol person (female!) within 30 minutes, relay (unsafe to drive) after 20 minutes, Glasgow to Carlisle, changed to another relay vehicle to our local garage, and thenhe took us home. Well done RAC.
> 
> Well, Dave's pizza is ready. I am fortunate as he does most of the cooking. I clear up afterwards!
> 
> Val


Hi Everyone, where has the day gone?

Sorry to read of your breakdown Val, and Sandra's on family patrol again. You're too nice for your own good! There must be a very comfy chair reserved for you in heaven!

It's not been a good week for me either. Took my car for a service - it needs brake discs and pads. Insurance co phoned they won't pay for the leak in my roof or the damaged kitchen cupboard. A friend had her Merc hijacked on Monday morning, luckily she was not hurt.

I had to take over her meeting at my house - the power went off so I had to make tea/coffee on a Calor Gas type cooker.

My local quilt shop, where I teach from time to time, is closing down - heartbreaking! that's my "womancave" where we meet to socialise and have been doing so for 10 years! So I spent an arm and a leg on reduced price stuff and stocks.

I had to go for a Vit B JAB, jab being the operative word!

I'm busy with my agency writing (late for deadlines!) - and I have to have my tax return in by 31st.

And we keep having scheduled powercuts (not enough electricity to go around in South Africa). Tonight at least I had eaten my dinner, although my hubby wasn't so quick off the mark.

It's awful living by candlelight and you can't power the TV with a candle so I missed my soapies. And I've just been chasing a baby frog around the coffee table! What a life.

That looks like a very good suggestion Val. I just had a look at Shaw Hall and it looks very nice, convenient too! Is early-mid April any good? Makes sense to avoid Easter though as there rates are quite steep for bank holidays. What does anyone else think?

Other than Book Club tomorrow afternoon I'll be glued to my laptop from sparrow-f*rt tomorrow attempting to finish work. Have a great day, Lanky gals and anyone else looking in.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Awake at six, pup causing havoc, so I got up and sent Albert Jun back to bed 8O 

Still causing havoc at at the moment

Not a lot planned today with an invalid upstairs and a mad pup who needs constant watching

The weather isn't helping as he hates the rain

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all
Viv your posts always confuse me ad I feel like you are near me ( Bretherton) when clearly you are in South Africa! Wo you are having a hectic time.
Sandra busy busy!
Light domestic goddessing mum visiting and grandson tutoring for me today!
Have a good day all
Margaretx


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Lots of rain here while I prepare my MH for take off. Not much left to do as I have been preparing this take off for weeks. :roll: But there are always new clothes to wash etc.


Val I'm glad the RAC could help when your car broke down. It's very frustrating when things like that happens to our cars. 

Viv it sounds like you could use a MH in SA to have as a backup place for when the power cuts happen.  

Sandra as long as it is the pup who is mad and not you! :lol: 

Margaret enjoy your visits. And well done tutoring young Jack. I really had to think hard when my niece needed help with a maths problem!


----------



## aldra

Well it had to happen

Turned from the oven, fortunately was checking the leg of lamb not removing it, and fell over the pup

Hurt my hip and elbow but found myself really shook up and shaking

It obviously isn't so good falling as you get older

The pup was really shook up by my reaction, shadow, shot upstairs, his answer to any stressful situation

And as usual when things like that happen I was alone in the house, my daughter was in bed ill 

No doubt I'll live :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## oldtart

Sandra. It just seems you have so much on your plate at the moment.

I think I may have missed out on some of your posts. Do you have to have the pup every day? I know that only you can make the decision, but is there no other member of your family who can help out. 

You need to keep safe for yourself and Albert.

Lecture over! You're such a lovely person who doesn't need this extra stress in your life.

Val


----------



## aldra

No they all work

And I'm my worst enemy

But to be fair much as I love him

I'd prefer not to have him

He needs constant watching

Constantly putting out

The carpet shampoorer is constantly in action

Albert is missing every morning for his radiotherapy

But Julie is my "thorn in the side"

Alone with Albert Jn she struggles

Alone with albert Jn

I'd struggle   

But I guess with our help he will one day turn into a beautiful person

And Winston the pup will turn into a beautiful dog

And it's what I'm here for

Sandra


----------



## aldra

And Tuggy my love

You are so very special
I know you don't come on here but check it out

you would be so welcome
We women would love to chat to you

Loved your phone call
Love you

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra we have a similar situation with our little thorn living in our house next door to us with our gorgeous grandchildren .

Whilst we were on holiday she bought another " rescue" Dalmatian.
They both work so as well as helping out with the kids we were probably expected to take on the new dog.

We have managed to limit it to letting oath dogs out to wee etc.

The reason we have done this is because we feel they need to learn their limitations and being inconvenience may help the to learn faster....

In addition we want to be able to go away without feeling guilty about leaving the dogs as well as the kids  

This is a good theory but I might add is not showing a great deal of response as yet 8O 

Have we done something wrong somewhere?

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good evening all

Feeling fragile today since my fall, my shoulder is painful, my elbow is bruised and swollen and my hip is sore

Other than that I'm fine :lol: :lol: 

Margaret mothers always are the first port of call and regardless of age once they walk through the door they relinquish all responsibility

And the others are saying " mum you've got too much on to take the dog as well"
Although on a Friday they descend, eat, we pick up the g'kids, and they leave without even clearing away their plates 8O 

It's all chatter, we cook, serve ,watch the G'kids and wave a grateful goodbye :lol: :lol: 

But we have six kids, their partners and 10 G'kids all who visit by choice
A bit more than we would plan :lol: :lol: 

They cycle, run, meet up together, they are all really good friends because they have always met here every Frday

And like Amy one of the G'kids told her mum when they came last Saturday 
"We will be eating won't we? I'm not sure said Simone,"we will,eating at G'mas is obligatory said Amy :lol: 

We reap what we sow :lol: 

It seems I have a bumper crop :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## cabby

From the comments you have made over time, I for one will say that you and Albert have done a blooming marvellous job. A family like yours is a blessing I think.

cabby

If the pain from the fall is too much have you tried acupuncture.


----------



## aldra

Thanks Cabby

I never had a family

Brought up in children's homes

I suppose it's important to me

That the family remains just that

A family
Don't get me wrong

It's not the Waltons :lol: 

We disagree but somehow forget it from week to week

Sandra


----------



## MEES

We are so similar Sandra in our family life  

Hope you get over the fall soon we don't bounce well at our age do we!

I'm trying to harden up with our daughter to prepare her for when we are no longer around/ able to pick up the pieces 8O 

It's not making much progress though as we love the little boys so much.

We have four kids and nine grandchildren and feel blessed

We are so lucky to be still needed

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Don't worry Margaret

We prepare with memories

We are not indispensable 

We leave behind a legacy of memories for good or bad

And they will survive and pass the important ones on

As for picking up the pieces

You would be surprised at how adept they will be at picking up the pieces when you are not there to pick them up for them

Or maybe you won't :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all



I'm finally away in my MH. Taking it slow so not very far from home yet. And with sleet on the roads I have to drive carefully. Not much planned for this trip - not even visiting friends - just heading abroad with the speed of a turtle.


You are both blessed Margaret and Sandra with your wonderful families. I am too even if I have no offspring myself. I have to limit myself though since my disibility often make it challenging to take on too much babysitting or socialising.


Have a great weekend all!


----------



## MEES

Take care Christine and enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Now in Denmark and managed to find some wifi. The ferry trip went well. And the new ferries from Bergen to Hirtshals are really nice. I had splashed out for a cabin and slept well. It's cold but nice here in Hirtshals. Now I'll make some eggs for breakfast and then head south.


----------



## aldra

Have a great time Christine

I still have the pup, and Albert jun, his mums gone home to tidy up

I'd help her, but I have so many times

And as albert junior says

It's how we live G'ma

To me total Choas 

But I am what I am 

And who knows maybe she is right

Anyway I've stitched his school bag, washed his uniform

You get the message

Glowered over him as he did his homework, fed the pup, several times

Cuddled up with the pup, cuddling with pups relieves stress

Well it relieves his he is comatosed, ful of rice and chicken:lol:  

Wish for an exciting life, full of promise

But decided to settle for what I've got

Was I ever a top manager??

Sandra :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Do you have a daughter that is a total pain

She has stayed here along with her son and her pup for 6 days
Tomorrow he needs things for home economics

But the list is on the fridge

Her fridge

His it's fault she says

How on earth did I produce this daughter

No, says I its yours, this is a child
Now go home and get the list

Or write a note to school that you couldn't be bothered

He is far from perfect
But he is just a kid

And you need to stop blaming him for your failures

You are his mother
It's up to you to sort out the perimeters of his life
And if the list is on your fridge
Do something about it

Am I wrong???

A totally pissed of mum and grandma
Aldra


----------



## aldra

Update

She has gone home to get the list

I raised my six including her

To listen

I've always been a scary mummy

But not really

Sort yourself out

Then start looking at whose fault is what

Bottom line

You are the adult
So it's your fault

Full stop

Sort it

Sandra


----------



## MEES

And over here in my life....

After having Jack (5) every evening this week and working through his sound, reading book, numbers vocabulary list since his mum and dad don't have time to do it and he is getting " behind"
Lots of tact deplomacy praise etc etc

Mum finally spends 5 mins with him on Sat morning looses her rag with him and reduces him to tears.

You will be proud to hear I managed not to "wipe the floor with her" but have suggested she makes time to observe my technique on Monday.

Is it just daughters?

Did we make life too easy for them?

Margaret


----------



## aldra

No it's sons and daughters Margaret 

It's a whole new world

Where they don't have to struggle the way we had to

Thank fully

But they do expect us to pick up the pieces

Albert Jun is a handful to her but not to us

He wouldn't dare to oppose us

But why?

We never threatened him

We are just here

This home is organised,, he just fits in

At home he won't eat this and that

Here he just eats  
And enjoys 
Here I hang his uniform up ready for morning

Wake him to his breakfast

I expect she is harressed trying to get ready for work and sort him out
After all she didn't have six kids to sort out before work

It's not so easy

Sandra


----------



## MEES

I think they all behave better for grandparents perhaps because we are NOT their parents.

Mostly they start to act up when a parent appears.

Think they all know how to push buttons

But we love the and wouldn't be without them.x

Margaret


----------



## cabby

I think you are much too good to them by far, pleased with the way you dealt with that.
Grandparents have an aura about them, just a wink or raised eyebrow can either have them in fits of laughter or know they have reached the line. But they respect you for having rules and stability, not that they always fully understand of course.Bless them.
Daughters have the unenviable task of letting their partners judge them against us.
Don't forget Monday morning tell her you found this seems to work best, maybe she should try it. :wink: :wink: 
Good luck
cabby


----------



## satco

good morning to all 
I hope everyone is fine !
It`s freaking winterly here... and I have no arguing,
better knowing daughter !
I`ve got probs enough to manage myself 

Jan


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon Jan

A peaceful day, they have gone home :lol: and taken the pup with them

My daughter is well again and returns to work tomorrow.

I saw Albert off to school, waved goodbye to the pup, stripped the beds and breathed a sigh of relief

Such energy radiates from the young, play station games blaring out, homework which takes longer to avoid than do :lol: 

The house has returned to rights and cleaning it without having to put the pup out every half hour, having him rushing round in-between has been a doddle

He's growing well and will be a lovely dog eventually  

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone

Margaret and Sandra. I don't have your problem as we haven't any grandchildren. As I haven't had the experience of having grandchildren I cnnot say I understand,but do sympathise with you both.

I do have a friends and relatives who are in the same situation.

Christine. I do hope you are enjoying your holiday and it is not too cold.

We took the car to be repaired today and have probably bought a new(to us) car at the dealers where the work is being done. It is being brought down from Aberdeen within the next 7 to 10 days. They gave us a good price in part exchange. At the moment we are driving around in a new Kia courtesy car.

We've been to the gym. I can't say I really enjoy it but I do feel better afterwards!

Early night tonight!,

Val

[/quote]


----------



## MEES

Good morning all
A cold frosty one here but looks like it will be sunny  
val congratulations on the new car it's always exciting!
Not much happening today a bit of domestic goddessing and friends coming for supper.
Hope you all have a good day
Margaret


----------



## HermanHymer

Morning all, I bet you're all still tucked up in your nice warm beds. I've been up for 2 hours already - not done much yet though. I'm slow to wake up. Just had coffee, read the posts and my emails while watching morning TV.

So a day or two has slipped by. What's news?

The latest thing here is the (lack of) electricity crisis. Bottom line there isn't enough to go around so we're having scheduled blackouts every day. Alternate days it's a different time slots, one day evening and the next, in the afternoon, for 2-3 hours each time. (27 out of 87 power stations out of operation).

The daytime slot isn't so bad as long as one remembers to cook, boil the kettle, shower, power up one's devices and take the car out of the garage in good time. But the 6-9 evening slot is a pain. It doesn't get dark till 7pm - but I have to admit I'm missing my soapies. The only solution is to read... yes real paper books. 

I'm reading "Call the Midwife" at the moment - an interesting commentary on the East End in the 50's from the view of a midwife. Fascinating stuff. I can see the parallel between that and parts of SA today. I believe there is a TV series but I haven't seen it.

Better get moving now... have a wonderful day and keep warm. I haven't commented on your previous posts - still to go back and read them.


----------



## HermanHymer

Christine,

I'm thinking about a trip to Scandinavia this summer ( late Jul-early Sept). Any tips? What route did you take? What is missable? Not to be missed? 

Have a safe journey. 

Sandra, 

You are a hard act to follow. You're capacity to give and manage huge volumes of parenting needs is awesome. No wonder they don't "measure up". But they are lovely and as "put-upon" as you feel sometimes, your are blessed to have them and I know you know that. It would be an empty house without them.


----------



## aldra

Morning VIv, And all to come

I've been up since before 5 VIv, not by choice but through cramp  

The TVS series is very good, I enjoy it

An empty house VIv, chance would be a fine thing :lol: :lol: 

I can imagine lack of electricity is a pain, it would drive me mad

Are you thinking of taking the van to Scandinavia?

Well it's Friday again so cooking the family meal, the pup will be here in half an hour, he is much better now re house training and is really a lovely pup. Shadow seems to enjoy his company

Have a good day every one

Sandra :lol:


----------



## HermanHymer

Yes I'm giving it consideration. Maybe a taster trip, but it looks on the expensive side and a long drive. 

Perhaps a cruise on Hurtigruten or Fred Olsen or a flip on Ryanair/Easyjet to Stockholm would be a better starting point to see if it appeals.


----------



## MEES

Good morning just back from play group and Oscar is settled watching Bambi 
Viv we travel to Sweden fairly frequently as son lives just outside Stockhom.
We sailed from Newcastle to Stavanger a few years ado and drove down through Norway then agross Sweden yo Stockholm.
It's a lot of driving very beautiful and expensive especially to eat or drink out - or to shop.
We have also done Hull to Rotterdam and driven through Holland and Northern Germany in to Danemark and crossed via the bridges to Sweden and then driven up to Stockholm. Also a long way and fairly hairy driving in Holland and Germany.

We have also used ferries from Denmark and Northern Germany which ever way it's lots of driving and expensive.

Ryanair flys to an airport 90 minutes by coach to Stockholm.
Norwegian airlines are quit good value and fly to the main airport.
Stockholm is a great place to visit with excellent public transport.
Most restaurants/ cafés offer a Dagesbord which is an excellent set meal at lunchtime and good value
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Well, since I last posted we've been to the gym and swimming on Wednesday. I really enjoyed the swimming. It comes free with our membership. It's an old pool. My friend was at college at Edge Hill when it was a teacher training college in the 60's and we think it's the same one. But the waters warm and there were only five of us in there. 

On Tuesday we went to Half Moon Bay at Heysham. I found a photo of me with my mum taken there in about 1947! It was lovely. Lots of dog walkers there going over Heysham Head. We had soup and sandwiches at the little cafe. 

There's a height barrier on the car park so you couldn't get in with a MH! 

Val


----------



## MEES

That's very virtuous Val! Hope the new car comes up to Spec !
Quite a boring weekend so far but have got some gardening done and potted some stuff on in the greenhouse.

Wonder where Christine has got to?

Sandra how are you doing?

Have a good day everyone

Margaret


----------



## aldra

hi all

A quiet weekend here  

Did absolutely Nothig yesterday once I'd washed up the pots from the Friday meal

Today is heading in the same direction :lol: although I will stir myself to roast a chicken soon

Alberts last radiotherapy treatment tomorrow, that's taken over every weekday morning for a month 

Weather very cold here or so it seems to me

Have a good Sunday

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all!

Finally on a working wifi again - even if it is a bit on the slow side.



> Wonder where Christine has got to?


Southern France - so quite a bit since my last online connection! I have been zig-zagging down from Denmark via Amsterdam, Köln, Frankfurt and then Nancy and Lyon before finally reaching the mediteranian coastline. Except for the last couple of days it's been freezing with temperatures below 0C. So I only wanted to go further south each day.

Anything from 2 upto 8 hours of driving. But now I've found a working wifi so I'm staying for a bit! 

Viv - I would think the west coast of Norway would be the most spectacular to see. All the way from Stavanger up to Nordkapp. As for getting there - it's cumbersome without the Newcastle-Stavanger-Bergen ferries.

But depending on your preferred mode of travelling you could take the ferry to Denmark and then another Hirtshals-Stavanger. Or if you prefer driving then perhaps Calais and drive up trough Denmark into Sweden and from there over to Stockholm or the west coast of Norway. Or drive to Kiel and then the ferry to Oslo.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Christine and those to come

You are certainly getting about Christine  

I wish we could get the ferry from Hull to Amsterdam, but the crossing was a nightmare to Shadow and left him upset for days

Not much planned today, may go to the market later in Bolton

The pup is finally settling after a mad hour although he is showing a bit too much interest in my House plants 8O 

He loves the fire though and will soon settle stretched out in front of it

Spending a lot of time reading and getting through 3 or 4 books a week, just finished The Ginger Tree which was excellent. Now need to browse Kindle for my next few books

Still days are getting longer so soon be Spring
have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon, Sandra and others

Sunny and 12C in Elne - southern France. Slept in today then had a shower and some eggs. Next up is getting my chair out in the sun.

Thank you for reminding me, *Sandra* - I need to get some new books on my Kindle too while I have wifi. Will google The Ginger Tree.

Have a nice day all!


----------



## aldra

Christine

Check monthly offers list

The Ginger tree around £1

I tend to keep books to under £2, occasionalLy have to pay more for one of a series.

Enjoy the sunshine

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Just a quickie before I go to bed!

It's been a hectic couple of days, and we now have our new to us car!

I left my notebook in the old car so we have to go back tomorrow to pick it up. I had the info about the new insurance in it and it wouldn't fit in my handbag!

I've ordered the book for my kindle, Sandra. £1 69. At the moment I am reading the Italian Girl by Lucinda Riley. I really enjoyed the Midnight Rose that she wrote. 

Off to bed!!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Val I have read The Light Behind the Window by Lucinda Riley. And I really enjoyed that one.

Today I'll do some shopping and tomorrow I'll head for Spain.


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all

Just finished cleaning downstairs Kath has done upstairs

I've watered all the plants so that's taken a while, it's like the hanging gardens in here :lol: :lol: 

I check out lucinda Riley later on kindle

Christine your really travelling

Where in Spain are you heading??

Hope the cars is proving a good choice Val  

Have a good day

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Well, another day nearly over. I should have gone to the chiropodist after swimming, but had to change due to picking up my notebook. I used to write my things to do list and any other pieces of info on post its and bits of paper which I would lose, so now I write everything In this one book. 

We decided to go and see Paddington. It was great AND we had an exclusive showing. We were the only two in the cinema and in the plush back row seats, it's a great film for children.

You certainly are travelling Christine. I think I've got that book on my kindle. Another one I really enjoyed was Rosie a Thomas 'the Kashmir shawl.

Yes, Sandra. I like the car but I've just got to get used to driving it. I must admit Im not very confident though I did do a days course with the CC on the MH, a. Merc automatic. 

Val


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Christine your really travelling
> 
> Where in Spain are you heading??


I am heading for decent temperatures. No plans really. But I will take it much slower from here. Swapped my hare for a tortoise.


----------



## aldra

Val

I know what you mean

When I had heart surgery I couldn't drive for three months

We sold both his and my car and bought a new Toyota Avensis estate 

I don't feel confident with it, it feels too big so I almost never drive

Sometimes think I should buy another car that's mine

Sometimes think I should just drive the toyota

Sometimes don't think at all :lol: 

But I do think the lack of driving isolates me

PROB I just lost confidence

My best friend who never learnt to drive used to come out with me

An excellent back seat non driver

But she died suddenly 

And I stopped driving again

sandra


----------



## oldtart

Sandra-I must admit it was my idea to get an automatic which Dave wanted as well I thought that as I could drive the MH,I would be ok with this C4 but it was three years ago and I don't drive the MH any more. 

I'll have another go tomorrow. I could do with an old airfield or driving course where I did the CC training. But that wax Devizes!!!!

Val


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning all

Up early and all the downstairs windows cleaned, well most of them, we have a lot of windows

The Avensis is also automatic Val, I always have driven automatics

Think we will go to Boton market this morning, give the pup time to work off some energy first as I leave him in the cage when we go out

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## blondel

It's funny about how one can feel about driving larger cars. I always used to be happy driving bigger cars - mostly Volvo estates - but was very cautious about driving the MHs. 

When David had his illness and was unable to drive our manual MH he thought we should get rid of it but I was very unhappy with that solution  so I forced myself to drive it to prove to him we could continue with the lifestyle. 

We then changed to an automatic fitted with hand controls so we both drive it now. I enjoy driving this one (well except for parking it )  :lol: 

We also have a Motorbility Seat Alhambra which feels enormous to me and I HATE driving it. I also was very aware that it is HIS car so felt a bit guilty using it for my activities. So after much deliberation I got myself a tiny Chevrolet Matiz and am happily mobile again.  

So my advice Sandra would be to go for it, as long as you have room to park it. The parking problem dictated the width of car I could go for so it was quite entertaining going around garages and telling the eager salesmen that "no that Polo/Corsa etc is to big"!!


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Well I'm going to iron, do some cleaning, Hoover and then hopefully read my book before going to the chiropodist. I feel I must make time to read during the day as Im too tired when I get to bed!

Do you go to Bolton market for anything specific Sandra? I have heard it!s good for fish. I did read book about a bloke who worked on a stall in the fish market and then opened a bar in Tenerife, I think. The title has Salsa in it!!!

Have a good day, all

Val

PS has Jock left us?


----------



## aldra

Hi all

val 

I go to Bolton market because Megs dad has the biggest fish/meat stall there

The selection of fish is amazing

I also get chicken or anything else I want for free

Shadow eats loads of chicken

I'd be happy to pay cost but he won't have it

And as I finance his daughter though uni I don't feel guilty :lol: :lol: 

The truth is my daughter broke off the engagement when she was pregnant

Eventually married a lovely guy 

We felt it important that Megs kept good contact with her dad and his/her family and so she did

He too is a lovely guy but would not have been right for Petra

He adores Megs and she him and his family is hers

She also adores Dan who has been there all her life as well

Dan adores her

But most of all she adores her granddad, texts him daily , laughs with him, sobs with him when life goes wrong

We adore them all

It's about family in all its computations   

I bet you wished you hadn't asked :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

No, Sandra, not at all. Very interesting and great that they all get on so well together. Having been in education (primary school) all my life I have seen many examples of relationships being very negative 

We must go to Bolton market. I have a friend who goes early on a Saturday morning for the Fish when she's here. She and her husband rent an apartment in Tenerife from November to February. 

So when we go we just look for the largest meat and fish stall. Is that every day?. I sometimes go to the Family history centre at the library to research my ancestors though I haven't been for a while. They all come from HorwicH and Bolton. 

Val


----------



## aldra

he shouldn't really be selling meat ithink

But if you are in the area

We will take you

Today bought rack of lamb

So beginning to cook

Spinach, green beans, asparagus

Cauliflower cheese

Baked potatoes

Stuffed mushrooms

I love veg

To me the meat is just an addition
It was expensive
So I hope it's good  

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

The rack of lamb was excellent

No pup today so Ill miss him, he really is a lovely character

In spite of the fact he still has accidents

Up early and preparing the family meal

Albert is still abed, so just me and Shadow :lol: 

Coffee break finished so back to work  

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Good morning friends!

Another HOT sunny day here. The last few days have been manically hot to the point of wilting after each little venture out.

Sandra - so good to hear Alberts rads are done. You won't know what to do with yourselves not rushing out to the hospital every day. I hope he feels well soon. It does take a while to feel 100% again, but thankfully its nothing remotely like chemo. Big hug Albert!

Christine have you found any warmth yet? What a long drive. Hope you are having fun! Thank you for the tips on Scandinavia. Still wavering about what to do. There's time still. No doubt the universe will set me off on the right road when the time comes.

Val, I wish you well to drive your new car, and many miles of trouble-free travel. 

I've just read The Little Coffee Shop of Kabul by Deborah Rodrigues - a great story. Think Maeve Binchy meets The Kite Runner, an "uplifting tale about sisterhood and survival" to quote the blurb. 

I'm on "To a Mountain in Tibet" by Colin Thubron now. Must finish before Book Club meet towards end of the month. My book club pals all seem to buy books I would never think of choosing, but it's mind-opening. We are on paperbacks but some of us have kindles. I bought mine at Heathrow last year but I haven't needed to use it yet. But I must stock up before coming back to UK next month. 

I just love the bookshop chain in SA airports, but they are expensive. We pay 14% VAT on top. On a recent trip to Johannesburg, I bought "The Chateau on the Lake" by Charlotte Betts, her 5th book. It's set during the French Revolution, but written from the view of a woman of the time. She has an e-book out The Milliner's Daughter. If you find it anywhere please let me know.

Tasks for the day - finish the patchwork block (square) for my son's wedding quilt and get started on the spreadsheets for my end Feb tax return - ugh! Email insurance co to lodge a challenge to them repudiating my insurance claim for a roof leak and the damaged cupboard in the kitchen. Ugh! Remember power will be going off at 2pm. 

So have a fabulous day, one and all. Be safe and keep warm.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all just a quick one as grandson arriving soon!
Well done Albert radio finished Sandra will you plan a trip now?
Oops he is here! 
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


I crossed the Spanish border yesterday and stopped at the first place I found. It's definately not boring here as it is the carnaval season. Today they woke us all up with loud music at 6. :?  
One of the neighbours has a dog who has been barking a lot. And this morning I found out why - quite often I spot deer in the shrubbery between the mh parking and the dogs garden.
Today I have made one plan - go and watch the carnaval today and tomorrows parade.


Val congrats on the new car! I think it's difficult to know when to swap the old for a newer one. 

Must be nice for Albert to sleep in after his busy routine ended, Sandra. Now I really hope his scan results are positive! Crossing my fingers for you guys!

Viv I have two digit temperatures now - a large improvement! So while I will still head further south I have stopped hurrying. I have never been to mainland Spain before so plenty to see for the first time.

Margaret have fun with your grandson! 


Have a nice day all of you


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Just a quickie Viv
The Miiliners daughter is on Amazon kindle for 99p. 

The Chateau on the Lake is 6.49 on kindle and the cheapest paperback is £4.28 I think that will be plus postage.

Val


----------



## aldra

A very happy Valentine's Day to you all

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all hope you all enjoyed valentines day!

We are unveiling the van today - it's a beautiful day !!

Packing it up with kids kit for a two day trip of 14 miles to Southport!!

The van needs a little run and we are childminding anyway for half ter m.

So I get to sleep with a toy boy - pity he is only five !!!

Christine I hope you are enjoying Spain !,

Have a good day everyone

Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Good morning all
Well Margaret. You've got super weather for Southport.

I've no idea what has happened to my iPad. I thought, at first, it was a problem with this site. But it's all to pot!!

Although I have icons for all my favourite sites and could get into them without signing in each time I now have to sign in. The BBC news site that has lost local news Lancashire and I have to put that in every time and it had lost sport as well as going back to the old red icon. Iupdatedto the new site and it had a green icon.

We are going into Liverpool on Monday(eye appointment) so I will take it in to the Apple Store. This all. Happened before I updated last night.

Has this happened yo anyone else.

Ihad to get into Early Birds via my own posts. No luck with the search facility.

Have a good day all.

Val


----------



## cabby

Good morning all.
Now do take note that the site is down from this Wednesday 18th at 4am until 4pm same day, or that is what they tell us, keep fingers crossed.
Nice and sunny down here but cold.

cabby


----------



## oldtart

Thanks, cabby. It will be interesting so see what it's like when it returns.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Just had to go through the hassle of logging on etc to say not a lot of work done today. I thought I'd read a couple of chapters of my book and couldn't put it down!! I think I've mentioned it earlier on. The Italuan Girl. Lucinda Riley. I've got to find another book now that will e ad goof.

Val

Ps I've had to log into Amazon every time now. I'm p...ed off.


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all


Did lots of sightseeing yesterday so today I have been on the camp site all day. Luckily the sightseeing buses in Barcelona run all year and not just in the season.

Best of luck to the admins upgrading the site tomorrow!


----------



## aldra

I'm spending most of the night reading

Can't be good

Having said that I read and enjoyed another book last night

Lay in till gone 10am
Having said that albert is up 3/4 times a night

Shadow potters and throws himself down on the floor at regular intervals

Me, I just read :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Where is everyone today.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Good evening

When I opened MHF this morning I got the message down for 12hrs

I didn't try again until this evening 8O 

Must have been the old message

Why it showed up I have no idea

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi all
Swimming this morning. 

Spent 1 and a half hours with technical support trying to sort out the problem with this I pad. I have to log in every time for all my sites. She couldn't sort it but was very helpful. I waited to be put on to her supervisor but Lost the connection. Anyway, I have to call back in the morning. Thank goodness it didn't cost me anything as I'd started by calling the Apple Store in Liverpool 1 where I got it.

Any good book recommendations,, Sandra.

Just been to see a showing of what we Did on our Holiday at the Arts Centre at Edge Hill Unniversity in Ormslirk. It was great. Billy Connelly, And excellent child actors. I'm going to get the DVD as the sound wasn't fantastic.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Well. I don't know if this is right but thought I'd say hello on this new set up.

Off to work in the shop this morning.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Sandra, Christine, Cabby, Viv -and everyone else. Where are you?????

Val


----------



## aldra

*Early birds*

Desperately trying to get MHF to accept my posts

Log on post and verify and log on again and no post appears

We will see this time

First I have to verify I'm human? Why

Now it wants the title box filled in

And now I guess it will ask for all details again
And it has
Fed up

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Calm down girls, it's only a forum.:grin2:

cabby


----------



## JockandRita

oldtart said:


> PS has Jock left us?


Temporarily it seems Val. :wink: And if I disappear again, it's got nowt to do with me...............honest.

Good morning EBS.  How is everyone? I hope you are all well. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Jock and those to come

I thought you had gone jock and were not renewing
Good to hear from you, how is Rita?

I'm having trouble with the new format, it doesn't seem to remember me and is constantly asking me to verify and prove Im human and I can't find the emoticons

If it stays like this Ill prob just give up, as often it decides Im not humanand my post fails to appear
Have a good day. And we will see if it posts this
Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi Sandra Jock and Rita
Found you at last! Sandra. I've read somewhere that if you want emoticons you 'go advanced' and not quick reply. 

Have you joined again, Jock. I do hope co!

Val :kiss::grin2::wink2:

I thought I'd try got emoticons. The cursor was in the wrong place for the first one. We'll see if it has worked


----------



## oldtart

I'm lost. I can't find my way back!!!!!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all!


A little rain this morning and now it's a little windy. But it does not matter - it's much better than the sleet and icy roads I would have had back home. :laugh:

And the site looks brand new - even the emoticons. :nerd::surprise::grin2::kiss:

Viv your emotions are visible for us all. :wink2:

Sandra it sounds like it's your computer who is wonky. The site works well for me. And I can confirm that you are human to anyone who ask! :rainbowafro:

Jock good to see your face again (aka avatar).

Cabby - only a forum? Don't think so! 0


----------



## aldra

Christine phoned Apple

The problem seemed to be that all of Alberts MacBook Pro was appearing on my I pad and vice versa which may account for being constantly challenged to prove I was human!!

Still haven't managed to stay logged in though

Must stop using the quick reply though no emoticons!

Hi Val, hide and seek

Christine hope that sun comes out soon 

Day 3 of the lent fast, just had a garlic broth would kill for some sourdough bread to dunk in it
Still only 36 to go

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all, and thanks for the welcome back. 



aldra said:


> I thought you had gone jock and were not renewing





oldtart said:


> Have you joined again, Jock.


Ask me no questions please ladies, and I'll tell you no lies. :wink:



aldra said:


> Good to hear from you, how is Rita?


Thanks for asking Sandra. She had a bit of a reaction to the new meds, which didn't show up on the weekly blood tests, because they weren't looking for it, ie, Pancreatitis, which is listed as one of the possible side effects of taking immunosuppressants.  She was taken off the meds totally as we were going away, but will be prescribed different ones this coming week hopefully.

How is Albert doing? Well I hope. :thumbright:

Christine, weather wise, it looks like you chose the right time to travel through France and into Spain. :wink: I am glad that you are enjoying yourself. Is your Mum with you?

Having had a few days away, including two at the NEC Motorhome & Caravan/Camping Show, I washed the MH yesterday and returned it to storage, as we have no plans to be away again, until the Wales V Ireland Rugby game at Cardiff, mid March. At the NEC, I spoke to both Nuke (former owner of FACTS), and Jim, (owner of FUN), both of whom were chatting away to each other. 

Have a good one folks. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Jock I'm glad they picked it up the pancreatitis early on and will be monitoring it now Jock

Alberts finished the radiotherapy on the prostate now so just waiting for the scan for Melonoma and fingers crossed we can plan a couple of months away

We went on Friday to look at transverse trailers and tow bars

The downside is tunnel and ferry prices seem to double regardless of the size of trailer, this one is an extra 11/2 metres including tow bar but appears to double the tunnel fare

Taking the van to the weigh bridge, it's upgraded so possibally we could have a towbar mounted rack, they are more expensive because of the re enforcement required due to the garage overhang it cheaper than towear and trailer

We will see
Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## aldra

Ps this site is mad

Have just had to jump through hoops

Multiple signing in , password repeats verification codes etc

In order to post above
Sandra


----------



## cabby

Hello Aldra love

When you log in do you tick the remember me box.
the quick reply; on the end of the yellow band, click on that icon, this will close the quick reply and you can use the normal reply, which gives you the emotions as well.
hope this helps

cabby


----------



## MEES

Good morning all . 
Iam in sunny and snowy Stockholm
Not sure about new site yet!
Better get back to the snowman
Have a good day all.
Welcome back Jock


----------



## oldtart

Hi Margaret
Glad you've found us. It took me a while. I've also just found out that if I touch the red icon with subscriptions it gives me notifications of replies to any posts ive made. Not a lot!

I'm pleased you made it to Stockholm. We've got snow, rain and strong winds forecast for today. What's new?

Yes. It's great to have Jock and Rita back with us.

Val


----------



## cabby

Been looking for this thread for the last hour, not usually missing off the main page, who is not posting on here, where is that aldra 


cabby


----------



## aldra

Good morning all
Cabby I'm here
Can't go on the non quick reply as it redirects me to sign in password and verify again!
I tick remember me but obviously I'm totally forgettable 

Off this morning to enrol on U3A, University of the 3rd Age
Following the comparative religion course, so meeting with Jehovas Witnesses tomorrow
They have various group meetings on different subjects as well as holiday groups and lunch clubs
At present waiting for Winston the pup to arrive, he's late this morning

Enjoy Stockhome Margaret

We had a snow shower yesterday VIv, sunny at the moment though

Have a good day

Sandra

Still signing in constantly


----------



## jedi

Morning all,

Couldn't resist coming back to try the new 'Motorhomefacts'. Good to see all the old faces are still about.

Jed


----------



## jedi

*hello*

Might take some getting used to. What's all this senior member? I'm not that old :smile2:. Has my avatar appeared this time?


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 



aldra said:


> Jock I'm glad they picked it up the pancreatitis early on and will be monitoring it now Jock
> 
> Alberts finished the radiotherapy on the prostate now so just waiting for the scan for Melonoma and fingers crossed we can plan a couple of months away


Thanks Sandra.  Fingers crossed here too for Albert's "all clear" scan. :thumbright:



oldtart said:


> It took me a while. I've also just found out that if I touch the red icon with subscriptions it gives me notifications of replies to any posts ive made. Not a lot!


Val, if you go to "thread tools" in the yellow bar at the top of the first post on each page, left click on the small arrow. A drop down menu appears. Left click on "subscribe" whereupon another menu appears giving you a choice of notifications. I click on "instant email" which means I don't need to watch out for the red alerts, however, they do come in handy. 



MEES said:


> Iam in sunny and snowy Stockholm


Enjoy Stockholm Margaret. :thumbright: We've not been ourselves. 



> Couldn't resist coming back to try the new 'Motorhomefacts'. Good to see all the old faces are still about.


But for how long Jedi? As I posted a couple of days ago, if I go missing again, it won't be down to something I have done? :wink:
Has your profile info and signature been deleted, or did you manage to retain all that?

Have a good one folks. 

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

*Good morning*

Hi all
Last day in Stockholm beautiful day
Love the Swedish diet !
Finding it's taking ages to get on and find threads I like.
My patience may not last :frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## oldtart

Evening all!!
I didn't post yesterday as I was at the hospital for my appointment with the consultant. Good and bad news. The macular hole has closed slightly but the pressure is still too high. I now have drops to use morning and evening for four months until my next appointment. Just hope the pressure reduces.

I've booked for the Second Best Marigold Hotel on Thursday. Really looking forward to it

I'm a senior member as well Jedi. Is it our age!!!!!! Or when we joined MHFs.

Thanks for that tip Jock. I'll try it next time.

Val


----------



## aldra

Can't be age Val

We are just youngsters

Must be wisdom

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Evening all!

I tried to multi-quote but got none. I guess I need to try again later to figure it out. It is a handy feature on other fora.

Val it's a thriller story with your eye. I really hope it will keep getting better!

Margaret I can understand you enjoy Stockholm. It's a beautiful place and probably even better with family there!

Sandra do you know how to delete cookies? I have managed to get sites to work again after deleting the cookies.

Jock this time my mum is back home. Too much to do with her womens association and budgeting and what else.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Christine I don't know how to delete cookies :frown2:

Margaret safe journey home

Val I hope that eye finally any gets sorted

Well cleaning day and I've begun spring cleaning a bit early, Easter is early this year isn't it

No pup as Julie isn't at works she has a badly swollen right hand and foot which are very painful and as yet the docters don't know why
At first they suspected gout but blood tests say not

Anyway must get on
Havea good day
Sandra:smile2:


----------



## JockandRita

Afternoon Sandra, and all.

Although I woke again just after 03.30, I decided to stay in bed and keep warm. I must have dozed off, as the next thing I knew, was that it was time to get up and ready for work. 

That's me all done for a week now, although I have to say, I could do without work altogether, if I knew we would be travelling away in the MH. :wink:

Tomorrow sees us having gas and electric smart meters installed, FOC and arranged through OVO. No more having to supply monthly readings, which is a bonus if away from the house long term.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Afternoon all
Well. We went swimming this morning and I do feel better for it.

Sandra. You make me feel guilty with your spring cleaning! 

I bought a Michael Thomas course on sale through Amazon local so I should go and do that. I found the French one very good, but I did do French at secondary school. I've never done any Spanish and it isnt easy!

It's raining here again!

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Val I'm just getting the spring cleaning out of the way in the hope that we can be off on our travels the middle of April , depending on the scan results that is

Visited Jehovas Witness Kingdom Hall as part of the H3A yesterday, very interesting and what lovely people a real community feeling

Right, off to shampoo the second half of the lounge carpet

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

After yesterday's beautiful sunny day, we are to be deluged with heavy rains coming in from the west. 
I've got a problem with the car which I am unable to sort out myself, so hopefully that will get done later this morning, and arrange for servicing of the MH at the same time, ready for the touring season. :thumbright:

Have a good one folks, 

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning jock and those to come

Interested to see your energy supplier Jock, I'll look it up

I think it's time we had a change, there's no merit in being a long stay loyal customer now

Good for you Val, Albert does french on podcasts and listens whilst he walks shadow, his french is quite good

I don't really have a head for languages

Raining here too and Albert and shadow are out in it unfortunately, a wet dog to look forward too

Still the daffs and crocus are opening and I have a bowl of indoor tulips which are just opening
Soon be Spring
Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> Interested to see your energy supplier Jock, I'll look it up


Here you go Sandra. They are good for both tarrifs, and customer service. :thumbright:
http://www.ovoenergy.com/?gclid=Cjw...pX7jSuA3g1SC5zAKttYjoRoCL3_w_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds



JockandRita said:


> I've got a problem with the car which I am unable to sort out myself, so hopefully that will get done later this morning, and arrange for servicing of the MH at the same time, ready for the touring season. :thumbright:


All sorted now. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Sandra. I don't have a head for languages either. I feel I have to exercise my brain! I've just bought an interesting book on kindle Sod Seventy, by Muir Gray. Very interesting. Ive read and know a lot of what he's saying, but it's easy reading.

Jock. Pleased you've got your car sorted. We're enjoying our new( to us) car. 

More problems with my eye. As I still had high pressure in it when I went on Monday afternoon the consultant changed the medication. By Thursdaymorning it was evident I had a problem-allergy to the drops. I phoned St.Pauls talked to a nurse, went in, saw her and a doctor and I'm now on steroid drops for the inflammation and new drops for the pressure.

We saw the Second Most Exotic Marigold Hotel. Really enjoyed it. Not sure if it's as good as the first though.

Have a good day, all. Hope this wind drops.

Val


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Desperately trying to get MHF to accept my posts
> 
> Log on post and verify and log on again and no post appears
> 
> We will see this time
> 
> First I have to verify I'm human? Why
> 
> Now it wants the title box filled in
> 
> And now I guess it will ask for all details again
> And it has
> Fed up
> 
> Sandra


I have to admit Sandra that you are the most stubborn lass, with all the troubles you have logging in and posting I'd have gone to a PC or at least and android tablet by now.

As I can't see what you see, I might be wrong, but I see a tiny check box next to log in, it needs to have a tick in it, the it remembers you.

pic to illustrate.










You do still have to put in your user name, but that's not a bad thing, hope that helps


----------



## aldra

Good morning K&L and those to come

Lovely to see you on EBirds kev:smile2:

I only have to sign in with password each time now Kev, it seems to accept I'm human now:wink2:
Me, stubborn? Perish the thought, computer illiterate more like it
Next time I open I'll look for your suggested route in

Well I'll try posting a picture here of Winston, young Alberts pup I don't quite understand why in my photos it's the correct way up but sometimes appears on its side

As now
Have a good day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

Sandra, what breed is the (sideways) pup? He/she looks a right mischievous character. 

We are planning to go to the flicks today, and then onward for a meal, but not sure what film to watch. We haven't seen the Best Exotic Marigold Hotel yet, so not sure if we should watch the sequel to that first, which is showing currently. 
The Theory of Everything is also a contender, and both are on at the same location. Decisions, decisions. :wink:

Have a good one folks. 

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. Having just watched both trailers, I think Rita would prefer, http://www.showcasecinemas.co.uk/films/the-second-best-exotic-marigold-hotel


----------



## jedi

Good morning Jock,

Enjoy your day. Needless to say I'm at work. Only seem to find time to post when I'm here. Mind you, I do sit at this computer for 12 hours a day. The job should finish at the end of next week for us :laugh: though. 

A few things to sort out with the van, a visit to the Newark Show and then time to head for the ferry and 5 months of European wandering.

Sandra, how does that dog do that without sliding down the wall ?

Quite getting to like the new site.

Jed


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Jock. I think I said last week we'd seen the Second Best Marigold Hotel and enjoyed it. I think it's like the First one, I'd like to see it again for the bits I missed!

We've just looked for the Theory of Everything, but we'd have to go in the morning or evening where we are. We're away on Wednesday till next Monday so we'll see what's happening when we get back.

Jed. How great to be European wandering. Have you anything planned? This year we'll be wandering in this country. I fancy the Pembroke Coast. We've never been.

We're off to the States in September to celebrate our 50th. anniversary.

Well The Sun's come out. We've done our session at the gym. Now it's clearing up after lunch.

Val

The cursor has been jumping all over the place. Think I've checked it all!!!!!

Yes, Jed. I'm beginning to like the site







.


----------



## MEES

Hi all
Hurrah at last I've managed to get on!
Been close to packing it on the last few days as it refused to accept my password and was very complicated to change it!!
We have settled down after our trip to Sweden.
Have started working in the greenhouse and doing a bit of the dreaded spring cleaning.
Hope you are all well
Margaret


----------



## MEES

Good morning all gradually getting to grips with the new site was harder yo find early birds today as no one had posted today !

I just used to keep scrolling down til I found it.

Looks like a beautiful day today.

Taking mum our for afternoon tea today 

Have a good day all

Margare


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

It was a cold but glorious day yesterday with blue skies and sunshine. Today is bright, but not glorious. 



oldtart said:


> Jock. I think I said last week we'd seen the Second Best Marigold Hotel and enjoyed it.


Yes you did Val, and you were right, ie, very enjoyable. :thumbright:

We nearly didn't get to see it though, as both the ticket seller and an usher gave us the wrong information as to the screen number, so we settled down and found ourselves watching what we thought were two short Disney promotional films. After about 30 mins, I went and questioned the staff, who apologised, but told us that our chosen film was starting again shortly, on another screen. I retrieved the really miffed Rita, and we finally got to see "The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel" It has a great cast, and like Val, I can thoroughly recommend it, ie, a "feel good" comedy, with a touch of Bollywood, and a some great acting. :thumbright:

Have a good one folks. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

MEES said:


> Good morning all gradually getting to grips with the new site was harder yo find early birds today as no one had posted today !


Oops, sorry Margaret, we posted at the same time. 

If you go to the top of the thread, and clickon "thread tools", a drop down menu appears. click on "subscribe to this thread" then click on the arrow for notification type, and away you go. 
I tend to choose "instant notification by email" You have to do the above action, for each thread you wish to keep coming back to, ie, subscribe to.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon EB

The pup is an Rhodesion Ridgeback first cross Jock

I'll post another photo that shows his ridge, or I'll try too

Had a lovely evening yesterday with Sue and John , they were collecting their van from EmBee and staying overnight at Burrs so came for a meal

Well here goes


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> The pup is an Rhodesion Ridgeback first cross Jock


Yes Sandra, we can all see him........or her. 
A smashing looking dog, :thumbright: and although not yet quite the match for Shadow, I don't think it will be too long before it is. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all!

Had a lovely afternoon tea with mum yesterday - no good for the diet though 

Are we all planning our Spring/Summer trips.

We hope to do some short trips in uk to Scotland and yo the South West then off to Italy in July and to Spain in the autumn.

Vaguely thinking we might change the van for a smaller one next year but then the grandchildren have started to come with us ........

Have a good say everyone.

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all

Still in Spain - now on a campsite near Marbella. My usually bluish white skin is turning red. >
I'm driving a couple of days ech week. And sightseeing another two. Then resting by the van the last three. Or thereabouts. Since it's my first tour of Spain I get exited to go to new places after a while. Today I drove for 1,5 hours or so. Then I suddenly got very tired from my disability and asked the GPS for the nearest camp site. And got a nice spot for a reasonable price.

Sounds like you are planning lots of fun, *Margaret*! I think I'll probably not go abroad this summer - lots of places I haven't seen at home and it may not rain every day! 0

*Jock* I'm glad you did not miss the start of the film. I haven't seen one in months. I have made a note of the name. Thanks to you too *Val* for the tip. I hope you get your eye properly sorted before your holidays!

*Sandra* I'm glad your tablet computer is starting to cooperate. And that you have kept trying and not left us! :laugh:

*Jedi* - do you make any plans at all - or just drive off the ferry and follow your nose?


----------



## cabby

I find that a lot are like me and just drive off the train and point south and stop when and where we find ourselves for the evening. No booking, it so relaxing over the channel.

cabby


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. :smile2:

It's back to the weekly grindstone for me today, but hopefully with the warm weekend promised ahead, we'll be out in the MH somewhere local-ish. 

*Christine*, I am glad to see that you are enjoying your time away. Take things easy though. :thumbright:

Have a good one folks,

TTFN,

Jock.


----------



## jedi

Morning all,

My travel plans vary from none to vague. One year I remember deciding two days before the ferry to head for the French alps and found myself on the second night heading up the Moselle in Germany.
Last year I knew I was heading towards the home of some Dutch friends but had no plans beyond that. Ended up in Germnay and Austria after a month wandering around the Netherlands.
When I went to Morocco I did map out a chosen route but modified it as I went along.
This year I have been trying to decide whether to head for Poland or Greece first. Poland is winning with a few weeks to go.
Basically, I think I choose a start country and then make it up as I go along.

I never pre-book anywhere and use aires etc... where possible.

Jed


----------



## MEES

Good evening all wherever you are 
I am getting the hang of the new site and it's certainly much quicker 
Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Where is everyone? :frown2:

Good morning anyone out there. :wink2:

Rita and I have been on the North Norfolk Coast, at Wells next The Sea for the weekend. It has been quite windy, but not too cold. We had a smashing Sea Food Platter between us for lunch yesterday. 

At the moment, we have blue skies and glorious sunshine. After breccie, we are heading home for three days work, before hitting the road to Wales on Thursday.

Have a good one folks.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

*Early birds*

I'm here Jock but not doing anything exciting good to here you and Rita are out and about.
We hope to get away gorgeous a few days if weather improves next week:grin2:


----------



## JockandRita

MEES said:


> We hope to get away gorgeous a few days if weather improves next week:grin2:


Hello Margaret,

It's on the cards to improve next week. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

I'm not coming on so often

I don't feel so safe on here
I can't start a new post

I just hope I can join in

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Know how you feel Sandra. I'm having problems even replying.

We're just back from Cumbria. I'm looking forward to getting into my own bed. 

Had an enjoyable few days with our friends and relatives. At least it only rained during the night.

VAL


----------



## MEES

At the top subscriptions lists the posts you have been following .

Haven't tried to start a new topic.

How is Albert doing?

You have been missed - both of you- come on if I can get the hang of it - up to a point so can anyone.

Margaret


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

*Sandra*, I do hope you manage to find your way about, although I have to say, it does take a bit of getting used to.  Fortunately, I have used this format on another forum, so finding it easier on here.

Two more working days, then off to Wales. :thumbright:

Have a good one everybody. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all! 

It's a beautiful day and I'm working in the green house and continuing to paint inside the summerhouse 

That's when I have checked daughters latest assignment ( she is dyslexic - I just can't spell)

Have a hood day all

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all!


I haven't tried to make any new posts either. But I like this new look on the interface. I think it will be very good once all the kinks are worked out. Especially those in my brain. 0


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> I can't start a new post


I just had to try - and managed a new post about my sunglasses.
Are you having trouble posting from your iPod Sandra - or is it on your computer too?


----------



## aldra

I'm not sure Christine

I can answer within threads but can't seem to initiate a new thread

I can send PMd but have no idea if they have gone

Listed sent posts seem to be from the old site and are old

Will keep trying though

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Well done Sandra!

Are you planning a trip yet?

It's a beautiful day here at the moment but the forcast is not too good.

Getting ready to take the cover off the motor home and give it a really good clean but think I will wait for the wind and rain to pass.

Have a good day all

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

We are hoping to go away the end of April/ beginning of May, 

Just waiting for a date for the scan

We will cross on the tunnel and decide from there

Also beautiful here Margaret weather wise but not forcast to last

Albert has taken shadow out early and I'm just waiting for Kath to arrive

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all. 

We both finsished our working week yesterday, and will be getting ready today, to hit the road to Cardiff tomorrow. 
Rita is going to the Wales v Ireland game with her brother. I'll hopefully be watching the game from the comfort of a soft chair, in front of a big screen TV, with a pint in my hand. :thumbright: I can't be doing with all the hustle and bustle of the hoards of fans.

*Sandra, *what is the planned destination for your April/May break?

Have a good one folks.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Good morning jock and those to come

I rather fancy Croatia jock, we tend to allow May till early July so we can take our time

This trip we will have the scooter which we are hoping will make a big difference

The weather is definately iffy today, grey and damp, not at all spring like although prob. good growing weather

Have a good trip to Wales Jock although it looks like a wet one

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all
Bright here at the moment off to aqua with my pall this morning then off to take care of three granddaughters after school til 10 pm.
Should be lots of fun !!!

Have a good day all 

Margaret x


----------



## JLO

I could never get the previous thread to load so didn't know what this was about, plus I'm on annual leave this week so you may only hear from me intermittently, as I would normally be at work at this time on a Thursday

The sky is blue and the sun is shining in Lincolnshire, all day apparently, so I'm going to hang out the washing in a while. 

We are off to Bassenthwaite tomorrow for the weekend in a Spa hotel...bit of luxury. But next weekend we are going to see our friends new motorhome (its their first coach built) to plan our trip to France in June and after that off the Newark show on Saturday to buy all the bits and bobs you never knew you needed, I don't know who is more excited us or them :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all!


Still on the road but I have started heading north again. Not in a hurry. But after reaching the southmost point of Spain I had to. Or visit Morocco. :wink2:
The campsite internet is on/off - and mostly off in the morning and evenings. But I hope this will post!


JLO the planning of a holiday trip can be very enjoyable! 

Margaret have fun! Sounds like you will be busy all day!

Sandra I would like Croatia too. Never been but heard lots of positives. Do you need a motor cycle drivers licence to drive a scooter like that?

Jock have a nice trip to Cardiff. I would have preferred to keep away from the footie hordes too!:laugh:


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> I rather fancy Croatia jock, we tend to allow May till early July so we can take our time


We've never been Sandra, but those who have say it is a lovely country. 



aldra said:


> Have a good trip to Wales Jock although it looks like a wet one


Thanks Sandra. Yes, the weather is to be mixed over the next couple of days.



JLO said:


> The sky is blue and the sun is shining in Lincolnshire, all day apparently,


Hello stranger. :smile2:I can confirm it's the same down this end of the county, ie, glorious. :thumbright:



MEES said:


> Bright here at the moment off to aqua with my pall this morning then off to take care of three granddaughters after school til 10 pm.
> Should be lots of fun !!!


Rather you than me Margaret. Good luck. :thumbright:



Christine600 said:


> Jock have a nice trip to Cardiff. I would have preferred to keep away from the footie hordes too!:laugh:


Thanks Christine.  It's what we call "The Six Nations Rugby" and although the fans are unbelievably friendly and the atmosphere is brilliant, it's not for me. :frown2:

All vehicle checks done, fresh water onboard, interior spring cleaned by the lovely Rita, and so all that's left to do now is to load my clothes and food. :wink2:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## JLO

Christine, thanks for that, I always enjoy the planning of the trip, but its especially nice this year as its our friends first time and they are sooo looking forward to it.

Jock and Rita
How ya doin? I have been dipping in and out of MHF but not too much. We considered getting rid of the MH as Marshall changed Teds shift pattern and we could never get out it in other than our annual holiday, so pleased to say that we didnt' coz he's changed jobs and is at Waddo now so home every night and weekend so we can go out again YEH!!!!
Are you off the Newark show? if so I will keep an eye out for you, no good you keeping an eye out for me as my hair is now long and curly, still blonde though, but people who haven't seen me in a while don't recongise me:wink2:


----------



## JockandRita

JLO said:


> Are you off the Newark show? if so I will keep an eye out for you


Yes, we'll be there. Shout if you see us please.

Do you remember this photo? :wink2: I remember that cake you and Ted brought with you. :thumbright:


----------



## JLO

Hi Jock

I can remember that photo, was it at Manby? I can't remember the cake though, was it a carrot cake?


----------



## JockandRita

JLO said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> I can remember that photo, was it at Manby? I can't remember the cake though, was it a carrot cake?


Yes, and yes. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Been busy today

It's friday

Megs is back from uni for Easter 

Good to have her home

Shadow and the pup have had a good day

Winston is growing at a rate of knots

The meal went down well

The family are all well

God is in his heaven
Alls right with the world

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Lovely post Sandra we have so much o be thankful for 

We are working on a 5000 piece jigsaw between childminding , gardening, painting summer house visiting mum and general domestic goddessing 

We hope to feet off for a few days as soon as we spy a patch of better weather.

Christine are you heading North soon?

Oh last Sunday we went to hand the local motorhome stores to get ideas to possibly downsize a bit. However I don't seem prepared to give much IPA


----------



## oldtart

Ehello every
I'm not sure if I've got the hang of this site yet! I thought I had. I presume I've done right by hitting reply to do this message!

We are back home from visiting friends and relatives in Cumbria. We didn't get as far as Scotland. Our friend decorates narrow boats and he's been delayed on his last job so the plan is to go up on Friday now. We're not sure whether to leave after the eclipse as we won't be able to stop on the motorway. 

Dave has just made his first Cumberland sausage. We bought a sausage machine that was on offer. We tried a little of the sausage meat before he put it into the skin and it tasted fine. 

I've not had time to read all the latest posts yet, I will try to. Ido love reading what everyone Is up to!

Margaret. You seem to be very busy. I will give you a call.

Have a good rest of the day, everyone. 

Val


----------



## aldra

Another busy day

Went to Bolton market to stock up on chicken for the hound from Megs dad

10kl box of legs ,then some fish, this week black bream as recommended by Darren, a couple of oysters for me to try and a whole salmon, 5 corn fed small chickens

I tried to slip the payment for some but Darren called to the girl, give the money back, to us you two do enough whatever you want is yours

It is good that he counts us as family even though Petra never married him, 21 years we have ensured Meg kept a good contact with her dad and her other family

It's so important that she remains part of a whole

Although after last night out with a friend I'm not sure she could be described as whole today:grin2:

Text at 2.30am, I'm so hung over:crying:, now do I actually care> ?.

Anyway it's Alberts birthday and Mother's Day tomorrow, so it's been abit busy, Simone and family came for tea, others dropped in with gifts

Tomorrow will also be busy
The house looks like a bomb site, washing up remains undone, but it's all peaceful, kids are gone, grandkids are gone, dog is fed, wine is flowing

Time to count blessings

And there are plenty to count

Ps the frogs are back, in droves, my hostas will be fine for another year

The slugs will be devestated:laugh:

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Happy birthday Albert. I do hope you have a wonderful day with your family. I'm going to try to put in some smilies!!!!!

Val:wink2::kiss::wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi everyone


Were you wondering if I had fallen off the back of a lorry? (Viv, Viv who??) Been HECTIC. Returning to UK on Thursday, so maybe I'll have some more free time then. 


Busy as 2 people today, but I had to reply to wish ALBERT a joyful, blessed, amazing birthday. :blowkiss::kiss:. Sandra you may kiss Albert on my behalf! 


Sorry I haven't read through the thread yet, so please forgive me if I have ignored your highs, lows, achievements and sorrows. Thinking of you all and hoping to get together soon.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Val and Viv:smile2:

Happy Mother's Day to you both0

Just finished tidying up and expecting Steven and family for bacon butties in an hour

Albert is running to aldi with Julie to get a retro food mixer and a pot chicken, I already have one of those too, they are lovely I'd like one but I already have a kenwood so no justification:crying:

She still is not well, swollen painful joints, as yet undiagnosed although they have sent of blood tests for rheumatoid arthritis
I doubt it's that but is some type of auto-immune dysfunction

Have a good day everyone
Safe journey back VIv, Ill see you when you get back

Sandra


----------



## aldra

So where are you all?

A lovely day
A lovely meal to end it

Megs has arrived .....again

She only left sat evening:frown2:

What are you doing here?

I thought it was mon to fri?

It is she said I arrive Sunday night and leave Friday night

But I might be here Sat

Well there is no arguing that is there?
I wonder will we ever be able to sell this house

It's too big for two
But it's mostly overflowing
I bought a new rugs for the kitchen

Blue
Why grandma says young Albert??
I like it says I
I don't says he

Next thing all grandkids are telling me

Preferred the other rugs
I doubt they even recall the other rugs

They just don't want anything to change
I like the blue>
Well I think I did
No I like them
I'm keeping the rugs and getting rid of the grandkids

Sorted:smile2:
Sandra:wink2:


----------



## MEES

Good afternoon everyone sorry no time to post yesterday too busy enjoying family time on Mother's Day!

Son no 3 arrived before I was out of my dressing gown ( because hhmbo was still asleep )

Along with three little girls. They were on their way yo pick up their mum from the airport returning from a business trip to Australia.

I only had 15 mins to get ready for church when they left.

Church with daughter and her boys (5 and 3) like little angels

Pitched up my mum and off to a Chinese for a very long lunch.

Eventually home to get messages from sons 1 (USA) and 2 (Sweden) 

Happy days hope you all had a good day and Albert a Happy Birthday 

val do you have a few free dates? Thursdays and Fridays are not good for us 

Welcome back Viv 

How do you add smilies ?


----------



## cabby

Just catching up on here, a Belated Birthday wish for Albert.:surprise::surprise:
Hope not too much cake was eaten and the candles did not set alight the eyebrows.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## MEES

Afternoon all-

Nice to head from you Val I enjoyed our chat !

Been transplanting snowdrops this morning

Hope you are all having a good day


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon Margaret :smile2:

I'm always jealous when you talk about transplanting snowdrops

I have a couple of large tubs of them which give a good show but it's taken a long time to get them full

Not much doing here today, I'm feeling lazy

We have the scan date,next Monday so fingers crossed

Have a good day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone.
Well. I've done it - driven the new car on my own. I now feel more confident. Thank you Margaret for telling me. It's better to do it on your own. You are right! I only went to change gear once. I was quite enjoying it by the time I got back home.

I think i'll have a G and T to celebrate.

Think I might do some washing tonight and hang it out in the morning. I think the sun is supposed to shine.

Val


----------



## MEES

We have thousands:laugh::laugh:
If you have anyone in the area I ca spare a bucket full.
They are best planted now - in the green- to original depth in bunches of seven.
I have also been splitting and moving primrose seedlings and self seeded foxgloves. I should have been painting in the summer house.


----------



## aldra

Mees

Can you plant me a bucket

We will be up your end to collect the easy trailer

Are we arranging a meet when VIv arrives

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Evening all!

In the middle of Spain somewhere. It's raining and colder here up in the mountains. 9C or thereabouts. I bought an internet SIM but did not fully understand so when I'd used a GB I had to wait for a month before I could use the next GB. So I have been offline. But now I have a new GB to use. :smile2:

I'm glad you all seem to be busy and doing well. 

Now I have to make some waffles and then go to bed early.


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Looks like it is going to ,be another lovely day.

I've lots to do before we go off in the morning to visit our frinds at the Bridge of Orchy. First of all the ironing from yesterday.then there's the packing which I do not enjoy. Decisions, decisions, decisions! Any advice welcome!

Sounds a great idea for the get together with Viv.

Don't know if I'll have Internet access at our friends. We're back Wednesday evening.

Have a lovely day all.

Hope all goes well for Albert, Sandra.

Val


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Will you lot SHUT UP, every morning you wake me up with mindless chatter > >


----------



## MEES

You must be in bed all day if I wake you up - we all have a different concept of early !

Yes to snowdrops Sandra.

We are up for a meet when Viv back.

Val enjoy Scotland.

Great to gear from you Christine travel safely 

Have a good day all

Off to aqua
Margaret


----------



## cabby

Oh dear someones in a bad mood, I wonder why.>>>


cabby


----------



## aldra

Hi to all:smile2:

Good you dropped in Kev, we will whisper before 8.30 in future>

Thanks Margaret you are a love,

We're buying a easy lifter hydra trail from a member who lives your way to tow the scooter, off next week to have a towbar fitted in yorkshire

I think a meet with us all and VIv will be great, you and Val were not at the northern meet last year, have you met VIv ? If it's on again this year try to make it, a lovelier group of people you have yet to meet

Not sure if we will be there as we hope to be away the end of April to get back for Megs graduation early sept

Then the van is out on its travel, first Peter , then Steven 

I'm late today as Megs has gone to Paris for four days to meet up with friends on placement there so needed a lift to the airport

Already I'm nervous, the house is covered with her stuff, a bag of books in the hall, to heavy for her to take upstairs:surprise: she says

Bags in the dining room, she's going to move them, guess who moved them??

Books scattered in the lounge, she's using them:frown2:
Two bedrooms both beds slept in both covered with clothes
Apparently the sun was shining in the front bedroom so she moved into the back bedroom which has a blackout blind

She's only been here a week:crying:

Anyway it's been a beautiful day here, the daffodils are looking fantastic, the tulips in bud and the frogs are in full cry, I like it when the little frogs are around although they startle me when I collect herbs and they jump out

Just amazes me that they are miniture replicas of the full grown ones

Have a lovely evening

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## aldra

Well alls quiet on the early birds front today:smile2:

The grandkids have just arrived for Friday tea

Today it's moussaka with a big mixed Greek salad

Megs has texted from Paris, having a great time

Has heard that she's got into the autopsy ( medical /criminal law) so it's a fantastic weekend

Did you manage to see the eclipse??, I just kept having little glances at it as I didn't have any dark goggles
Hope you all had a good day
Sandra:smile2:


----------



## MEES

Late one today been a beautiful busy day 

We have our special 3 year old on a Friday so lots of fun.

Made roast chicken dinner and strawberry cream cake for them all for tea and mow watching Tom and Jerry before bedtime ( not my idea!)

Now to get them to bed 

Margaret


----------



## aldra

My lot have just gone home
We are now about to eat

The salad was enormous

In the greek tradition we told the grandkids

Use your fork and pick out the pieces you want

The eggs ,the cheese the tomatoes the cucumbers

They did

So did the others

Nothing left for us:surprise:

But we have a moussaka 

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## MEES

Sandra you are so selfless 

Well done Meg's on the academic front more progress needed on the domestic social skills ))

Can't make up my mind what to do today.- perhaps make a start by getting dressed.

Have a good day everyone

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Margaret and those to come

Not selfless Margaret just not quick enough to get to the salad :grin2:, I make it piled high on a large board and should know by now however big it is there will be non left for us

I didn't sleep well last night so instead of getting dressed I think I'll slip back to bed for a hour or so

A beautiful day here, sunshine but cold

Have a good day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
A beautiful day here at Bridge of Orchy.

Or friends now have 'wifi broadband via Briscona. There's no BT , Sky it anything else. Still no mobile signals though foNy of the providers.

The deer have visited us in the garden. Really beautiful here looking out at the snow-covered mountains.

VAL


----------



## MEES

Deer in garden idyllic for visitors but then they eat all the plants............

Enjoy your trip it's beautiful here cover definitely coming off motor home on Monday then I can play in there and get it ready for a little trip


----------



## aldra

jock, where are you?

All those likes but no Jock

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Seen him on mcc website


----------



## Christine600

Evening all!


Been seeing the sights in Madrid in the rain. They have a beautiful park by the Prado Museum. Home late with shopping bags. So now a quick online connection before I make dinner. Tomorrow I have planned to drive all day then stay for a while wherever I end up. The campsite only have wifi in the reception so I will be quick.

It sounds like you are all doing OK except for Kev - you have to stop partying all night my friend - then you will have better mornings too! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## JLO

Went to the Motorhome show Newark, as usual it was COLD. 

Jock and Rita I kept an eye out for you, but I assumed you were being sensible and tucked up warm in your van


----------



## MEES

Good morning all

It's beautiful here in Lancashire today and was lovely yesterday.

Sandra your snowdrops are potted up 

Actually had a picnic with the grandkids in and around the new summerhouse needs another coat of wood treatment on the outside yet 

Cover definitely coming off motorhome tomorrow. Graham has been busy servicing and repairing all the garden equipment only the ride on mower to weld now 

Christine hope your drive goes well.

When is the next show I'm the North/ midlands?

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning Margaret and JLO

Good morning to you too Jock:smile2:
Jock sends his regards to early birds, he can't post at the moment but can like
Hope is sorted soon jock 

We are going out for lunch in Manchester, a buffet type meal
Meeting up with Simone and family and her husbands family who are up from down South for a few days

Off now for a long hot soak in the bath

Have a good day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## aldra

Ps Margaret, 

Thank you for the snowdrops

A picnic sounds great, I'll bet the kids enjoyed it 

Weather lovely here too

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi all
Weather lovely here as well at Bridge of Orchy.

A lot of police activity around here this morning, helicopter, cars, search and rescue. It's linked to a car that has been parked near here. We saw it when we arrived on Friday and it's still there now. Dave reported it to the police this morning at Tyndrum when getting the paper. He said they were aware and following it up. It is worrying.

Dave is just going to help Phil clear the guttering on the cottage. He's in charge of the wheelbarrow, not being one for heights! 

Have an enjoyable day, all

Val


----------



## aldra

We went out to the meal
Loads of different choices

Asian curries, English Sunday meals, Chinese , Japanese Italian 

So why did I think

It wasn't for me
There was loads but not cooked as it should be

Everyone seemed to enjoy it

The kids did

I didn't 
Am I getting old??

I prefer meals cooked at home

Fresh veg, fresh meat, fresh fish

And £40 pound lighter
I wonder
Yes I'm getting old and grumpy

But I love veg, freshly cooked
Fish gently cooked

And meat cooked the way it should be, long and slow, quick and tasty

I think I'm a lost cause

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## MEES

Think as we get older we get out of touch with prices and resent paying big prices for what we could make better in the comfort of our own home, not have to get dressed up and be able to nod off in the chair afterwards:laugh:

Suns just come out here off to shop with mum in southport.

Been a real domestic goddess this morning so knackered.:smile2:


----------



## oldtart

Hi all
I quite agree with you Sandra about going out for a meal, and the cost these days.

Just got back from a lovely drive up Glencoe to Ballykinich, sun and showers. Dave took some super photos. We had a wander round the craft shop after coffee and cake.

They're still. Looking for the missing person here. We think it's linked to the car. The local police communicate by facebook here and have put a photo on as well of this man, keen walker who would be well equipped. 

Just lighting a fire now. It's rather cold. I did a short walk earlier but it was very windy and it started to sleet!

Val


----------



## aldra

I hope he is Ok Val

I'm here and worried

If something happened to one of mine

The meal wasn't expensive it was actually 12 pound a head
The drinks were prob making the profit and we overpaid towards the bill

My lot enjoy mc Donald's 

And this was an upmarket McDonald's :smile2:

Enough said
However they enjoy a good wholesome Friday meal
So all is not lost

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## oldtart

I know exactly, Sandra. 

Nic and Ian like Frankie and Benny's.. Meals are not too pricey, but the drinks are extortionate! And, being American, you get the tea bag By the side to dunk yourself.

We're just about to have home made lasagne, apple crumble with red wine to drink!

Val


----------



## MEES

Well I'm up early again for me!
These brighter mornings wake me up!
Well time to get away is receding fast...
Ended up promising take and collect mum from the airport she is going to US for two weeks courtesy of my eldest son so at 86 could hardly not see her off so with childminding as well the slot may be rather short :-(
Not sure what the plan is today need to post some stuff to Sweden and phone Orage I'm changing my phone to 3 for the freedom of using it in Europe.
Decided to keep the phone and buy a sim only deal ( £17) 200 mins unlimited texts and unlimited data. A lot cheaper than I pay now. So we will see....
Have a good day all- where are you Christine ?


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Margaret and those to come

When we travel I use MIFI 3, I usually have to buy a sim in each country

I wonder if the no data roaming charge means I could use a British bought sim in France etc

I hope you can sort out your trip around your committments Margaret, I know how frustrating that can be

we have some friends over for a meal this evening so will need to get going soon

Megs is back, she had a great time in Paris, apparently the Fallafel in the Jewish quarter was fantastic

We haven't been to Paris since 1972, but once we have the bike who knows:smile2:

Have a good day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone
Sunshine and showers here.

They're still looking for the hill walker who's gone missing. He was last seen at At The Green Welly atTyndrum on Saturday lunchtime. the car had gone button we don't know if the two are linked.

Going to have a lazy afternoon. I might have a short walk. 

Back home tomorrow.

Val


----------



## aldra

I hope he is ok Val

I'm upset by the plane crash in France

Sometimes life is so hard to understand

A beautiful spot a tragic event

But waiting for friends to arrive for a meal

All is ready

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra while I was in the 3 office I'm sure there was a poster up about a Mifi sim which could be used abroad as if in uk called .....at home. It's the same deal with my new phone contract.

Had a good day painting in the summerhouse whilst Graham serviced and repaired the ride on mower

Margaret


----------



## JLO

Good evening, good start for early birds.

I went to the Range today for some storage boxes, I was having a cuppa and a lady in the cafe started to speak to me, telling me she shows her dogs at Crufts, She breeds and shows Gordon Setters which I really like, anyway we hit it off really well and spent about an hour chatting about all sorts. Turns out her best friend is a woman I used to work with and her and her husband know all the same people from their youth as my husband knows, small world eh.


----------



## satco

hello my fellow EB`s 
just havent been here for a couple of days (weeks ???)  , and what do I find ?
a heap of rubbish , constantly have log in again ,
doesnt find my used ways inside the forum-jungles...
well , I will have to thoroughly check it out though 


best regards from 
Jan


----------



## satco

bye the way , I will travel the french shores during june... anyone else as well ?


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Good to hear from you Jan:smile2:, hopefully all being well we will across the channel in June and July 

Spent yesterday at the NT property Nostell Priory, whilst they fitted the tow bar,
It was really interesting and the staff were very informative and helpful

We walked round the lake and gardens but it was bitter cold in the wind

7.30pm by the time we got home so it was a long day

Just taking a break from preparing the Friday meal, steak and mushroom pie with chips/ jacket pot, mushy peas and or green beans
Sponge and custard to follow

Alberts gone to pick up Winston, Julie is off today but he is coming for a visit with Shadow Proir to the kids arriving 
Have a good day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening Sandra and others


I'm finally with wifi again - this time in Bordeaux. And I'm glad I have even if it's slow since it's raining and I'm not in the mood for seeing the rainy sights. :surprise:


Is that a priory with a motorhome garage, Sandra? Or perhaps I am a bit slow today - did not sleep all night. 

Jan it's good to hear from you. I think I'll probably stay closer to home during the summer months. But I am in southern France now slowly going back home.

I wish you all are having a nice weekend!


----------



## MEES

Good evening all

Sandra sounds like you had a busy hut productive day yesterday 

And a Tiring one today 

We are shattered. Oscar arrived at 7.45 . Took Jim yo toddlers where we had a lovely 2 hrs of glueing sticking etc.

Hilarious episode in the toilets.

After some help with " weeing" and cone to pulling up of pants in clear ringing tones he chanted.

" shakey, shakey bye bye willie
Go to sleep now see you soon"

What do you think? 

Then took him to visit my mum, then picked up Jack from school and over to see Eldest granddaughter for birthday tea - taking boys with us . Finally home At 7 pm absolutely shattered and Graham is rather ratty as well. Think an early night called for.
Cover off van tomorrow think it's going to be Norfolk after we have done a horrendously early airport run with mum on Monday


----------



## aldra

Good morning all,

Christine the priory belongs to the National trust, in fact it isn't a priory at all but takes its name from the site it was built on. It's a huge country house, full of original Chippendale furniture, and the interior designed by Adams 

The garage gave us a courtesy car and the house was close by

Margaret you seem to have had a very busy day yesterday
Mine wasn't to bad

It's my Grandaughters birthday party today, a cheer leader theme, fortunately I dont " do" children's party's so I won't be there>
Julie has made the cake and all the other cakes so it will be a good party 
I've never been to Norfolk, I imagine it is very pleasant

Albert does part one of his bike test today so fingers crossed, the weather isn't great though

Javea good day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## aldra

Ps
He was practising today 

Test on Thursday Part 1

sandra


----------



## MEES

Good luck Albert !

Cover off motorhome off to Norfork now on Monday !


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Trust you all have remembered to alter all the clocks?.:wink2:

Margaret have a great break, how long are you taking?

Christine how far have you got towards home?

I see our Jock is back in "like"mode:smile2::smile2:

Looking for a double back camera for the van, trouble is, there are so many out there it's hard to know what to get

Then I fancy a dash cam, another item that has so many varieties and prices

Think Ill do some trawling today and see what we came up with

Have a good day everyone
Sandra:smile2:


----------



## MEES

We hope to be away for 5-6 days depending on weather then home on Easter Sunday then off again probably yo Lytham for a couple of days with the little boys.
Unfortunately the weather looks like being nothing special :-(


----------



## satco

good morning my fellow Early Birds 

hope everyone is fine after this rainy weekend.

I`ve been on the "Stellplatz" at Schachtholm (northern Germany) , where
we raised the catering tent for this saison , 12x6 meters plus floor construction.
Was a tough job for just 4 (aged men) 

have a fine day everyone !

Jan


----------



## aldra

Good morning jan and those to come

Well done Jan, is that for your car meets?

Margaret the weather isn't sounding to good next week but who knows, there are often pockets of sunshine
Failing that there are pubs and pub meals>>

Sunshine /showers here at present, set to deteriorate:grin2:

Just ordering the ACSI book, hope we get to use it, haven't reordered the pub stops yet not sure as we don't tend to use the van much between the long trips although we may stay in this country for one of them 

Nothing planned for today, both Megan and Alex are here studying upstairs
Alberts put a table up in one of the bedrooms so they are out of the way>

Apart for feeding them I wouldn't know they were there:frown2::frown2::smile2:

Have a good day all of you

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Having a lazy day after going to the gym this morning.

It's raining again. We've just been to pick up the Toyota MR2/mark 1. It's been Sorned and in storage since last September. Anyway, it's had a service and passed its MOT. Daves talking of selling it. I find it heavy to drive as there's no power assisted steering. I don't want to get confused either as I'm just getting used to the automatic on the Picasso(it doesn't take a lot these days)!!!!! 

The forecast isn't too good for this week for those who are going away. I think we'll stay put. We've got Scully the cat over Easter. 

Val


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi early birds
I'm back in Preston and taking the van out of storage on Weds. Then MOT, service, get oven fixed or replaced, check spare tyre, and if I have any money left replace foam jn cushions to make sitting more comfortable.

I wish the westher was more amenable then i would suggest a get-together of Lancashire lassies. Perhaps we could do it indoors somewhere? Lovely chatting to Sandra earlier. Keepjng fingers crossed that you'll be free to get away next month.

Going down to Norwich about the 20th and returnjng to SA briefly 27th with a 3 day stopover in Dubai. Back again jn June with my grand-daughter for my son's marriage. Tablet needs recharging so I'll sign off. 

Satco -nice to see another early bird, looking forward to interesting news from you. Not sure how long you've been contributing to this topic asI have been off the radar for a while.

Have a great Tuesday everyone.
Ps liked the pipi song Margaret!


----------



## aldra

Hi Val, good evening

Had a chat on the phone with Viv, she is in Preston

She is coming to stay with us on the 14 th April minus the van

If we have a get together with you and Margaret what do you suggest?

Wish that Christine person:grin2: was nearer

I now have both Alex and Megan staying over this week 

Great place to study says Alex :grin2:

How could I be so lucky:crying:
The peace has departed:smile2::smile2:

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## satco

aldra said:


> Well done Jan, is that for your car meets?
> 
> Sandra


yes , Sandra .... a friend of us will be running that catering site on that aire ,
from easter until mid of september (annually)

best ones from here
Jan

(I´m the walking guy in the center of that image )


----------



## aldra

Couldn't get the image Jan

Sandra


----------



## satco

aldra said:


> Couldn't get the image Jan
> 
> Sandra


it`s in my album now , I really hate this newish style of MHF , the old functions were simple and fast. the new style and its functions are BS 

Jan


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Well March is certainly going out with a bang weather wise :surprise:

It's wet, windy and hailstone here, let's hope for some improvement in April 

Jan that's a great picture, the I pad enlarges it so very clear:smile2:

Alberts gone to his french class, reading french, then we will go to Bolton market
Although the weather doesn't entice outside

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## JLO

Good afternoon everyone, as you will probably notice I dip in and out of here on my days off from work.

It is blowing a gale here in Lincolnshire, so I'm staying put for today, there are lots of trees around here and I'm always a bit wary on a day like this if I don't have to go out. 

We have not escaped unscathed, our pergola which has a beautiful rambling rose on it is currently laid on the garden but we'll have to wait till it calms down. My old Mum who passed away about 13 years ago this year, always used to say that if March came in like a lamb it would go out like a lion or vice versa, and I remember commenting to one of my colleagues at the beginning of March what warm sunny weather we were having.

I've just had to buy a new iron, I use a steam generator iron its quicker, I had one thing left to iron when it packed up, so at least I got that done, but I bought new filters for it two weeks ago and the new irons don't use them so thats £25 down the swanny :crying: ah well C'est la vie :wink2:


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Good to hear from you JLO, I think you are wise to stay indoors in bad weather 

We are off to Christies this afternoon for the scan result, so fingers crossed

I'm feeling anxious though

Have a good day every one

Sandra::smile2:


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Well, we've been swimming then B and Q and Aldi's. We bought one of the last bottles of Irish whisky liqueur that has been on special buy. I took One to our friends in Scotland and we really liked it!

Yes Sandra, I think that's a good idea about our getting together. I had suggested here where our static Isbut like many sites it's into the summer season and the cost has gone up from £10 a. Night to £20 which I think is expensive. Any thoughts?

I do hope you have good news with Alberts scan. I can understand that you feel anxious about it. 

I'm just going to put on about Peter Wrights'sbook Spycatcher though im not sure where. I'll try and find the original post.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good afternooon all - finally on a wifi enabled site again. It's been a very windy few days and on a not so level site in Neufchatel my neighbours moved down to the flatter side of the road. I do not blame them! My van rugged a lot even with the supports down.

Sandra I wish Albert lots of good luck for today!

It was nice to see your picture, Jan - it is a sign of the coming summer. :grin2:



aldra said:


> Christine how far have you got towards home?


I'm getting there - Belgium today and Germany tomorrow. Then a good stop for a few days before heading for Denmark and the ferry.


----------



## aldra

Well 

Is isnt good

The scan showed tumours in lymph nodes so more surgery

So the trip in May is cancelled 

But the possible good news is

It is not elsewhere maybe
But our surgeon

Has requested a FDG PET CT
To see a closer look

We are in good hands
Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi everyone


Got the van out of storage today and I'm chuffed. I reconnected the battery and it burst into life first turn. At 6 years old I thought I might be in for a new one. But boy, was it cold in there... I had dust sheets over the upholstery but they felt like they'd been in the freezer.


Main plan for the moment is to get the oven fixed.. or buy a new one and get it installed. Thank goodness the price has gone down with the weakness of the Euro, but its still £389 plus fitting! (eek).


On the plus side I found a washer type thingie on ebay for my Triton Shower Heater so I don't have to buy a new one of those.


Guess what I'm cleaning, dusting, tidying and washing tomorrow! Or maybe I'll wait till the weekend when it promises to be a bit warmer... well a little.


I hope we can get together! My motorhome is available, I just thought it would be easier to jump on the train to go to Sandra's rather than hassle Albert over the parking. Val, maybe you could negotiate a deal? I'm happy to go along with the majority decision but see how Sandra feels, she's the one with the 'full plate'.


Jan, could do with some sun in Lancashire... got any to spare???


Christine... safe travels, wow you have travelled far!


----------



## Christine600

Germany will have to wait - staying in Belgium another day. But must be getting closer to home. Yesterday I got the urge to just drive on until I got back. Fortunately today the urge was gone. And I wasn't. :wink2:


Sandra I'm so sorry Albert did not get the news he hoped for. I'm crossing my fingers for you!

Viv well done getting it started. The start of a new season.:laugh:


----------



## JLO

Sandra sorry to hear you didn't get the news you were hoping for and you are right you are in good hands


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Well the Easter break starts but the weather is not kind in this area

It's sad for those hoping for a break with the kids 

I think my lot are coming on Easter Monday, so I'm going for a semi BBQ if the weather isn't too bad. Ive got a couple of Hog Roasts from Aldi in the freezer that were reduced to half price so I ll use those

What are you all planning.???

We have just bought the Road Hawk HD Dash Cam, we trawled the net and eventually went for one of the expensive ones thinking you prob get what you pay for

Still need to get the reversing cameras though, just takes so long looking at reviews and specs

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good afternoon all we are back from a trip to Norfolk we have had a nice break
We used Britstops and sleepy stops from Facebook all were excellent.
We have eaten and drunk too much. One was at a thatched pub with its own brewery behind!
The weather was to put it politely mixed.
Lots of wind, rainstorms, hailstorms cloud and finally yesterday a lovely day. It's rained all the way home though.
Sandra sorry to hear Alberts news lets hope the specialist has a plan


----------



## aldra

At the moment Margaret

The plan is more surgery to remove the lymph nodes

Hoping the the nuclear scan doesn't reveal melonoma clusters

But if it does I guess the will try some trials with new drugs

We just have to go with it

We are fasting but I've opened a bottle of wine
Not a good combination:frown2:

Although I feel better

I've worked hard all day
Cleaning downstairs making soup which is sieved through Muslin to remove solids, I do that every day of a fast

And telling myself

Keep in there

Those kids killed in Kenya

Didn't have your luck

They were just babies

How the hell could that happen

Sandra


----------



## JLO

Good evening all.

I'm glad I didn't go out on the windy day on Tuesday , the road I would have travelled a!ong has a huge oak tree split in two. I remember a previous one on that road had a girth of about 6 to 8 feet round the trunk and it came down across the whole road. 

Went to Lincoln this morning, Debenhams and Lidl, lots of motorhomes and caravans on their way to Skeg and the coast in general in the thick mist and drizzle. Ours needs MOT and cam belt so not going far till that is done


----------



## MEES

We are back from wild and windy Norfolk
Had a nice time using Britstops
Ate too much
Used our bus passes for the first time
Sandra sorry to hear your news but it sounds like Albert is in good hands
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning Margaret and those to come

What a beautiful day here, the sun is shining, I'm really hoping that it stays fine for all the families that are having a break away as least it's not pouring with rain yet!!

Popping out to the shops later but apart from that nothing planned

Going to try growing tumeric, I bought some fresh on the market

Have a good day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## aldra

Well the house rapidly filled up:smile2:

Megs friend stayed over so they both came down worse for wear:surprise: and feeling sorry for themselves:crying:

Whilst cooking them breakfast Peter arrived with Izzy to put the new lock on the van
Dan arrived to collect some gear from Peter
And the smell of bacon had them all lined up for bacon muffins:smile2:

There is something about the smell of bacon cooking isn't there??

All gone now, Albert is off to the track on his scooter for more practise

I think I'll have a soak in a hot bath then go shopping

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## JLO

My friend is having a rough time at the mo with her health and its dragging her down so we've been to sit in the garden centre conservatory, drink coffee, eat cake and gossip. Then we went to buy spinach for her fritatta but there is NO spinach to be had anywhere, Popeye must have been round here. 


Went to Woodhall Spa to pick up prescription Woodhall very busy lots of caravans and families around. Not raining but not sunny either, off to a 50th anniversary tomorrow in Woodhall should be nice


----------



## MEES

Nothing like a nice natter and some foodie treats at a garden centre if you are feeling down!
Sounds like you are a good friend!


----------



## aldra

JLO

You stay in there

Friends are really needed

We buy our spinach in the Asian shops

Proper spinach

Not those baby leaves

Although they are good in salads

Aldra


----------



## JLO

MEES said:


> Nothing like a nice natter and some foodie treats at a garden centre if you are feeling down!
> Sounds like you are a good friend!


Thank you I do try. Although my friend suffers from a really severe form of rheumatoid arthritis and is often in a lot of pain she never ever complains about her lot and is cheerful but since Oct she has been going through the mill but, she is there for me, when I had my leg in plaster a couple of years ago she came to see me and brought me a delicious lunch and home made cake and did the same for me. Like I told her today I do worry about her, she is back at hospital Tues to get results of latest tests so hopefully it will be good news.


----------



## JLO

Sandra. I would love to buy my spinach in an Asian shop but I think our nearest one is Leicester, that's what comes of living in the sticks, there are a lot of polish and Eastern European shops around here though. . I was in the Chinese supermarket in Lincoln buying all sorts of goodies yesterday.

Years ago when I was working at our local hospital and the boxing day tsunami happened, a lot of the Asian Drs at the hospital hired the local village hall and cooked food for the hospital staff at a fiver a head to raids money for the tsunami victims, the food was delish:


----------



## aldra

We are lucky

Asian shops and of course the market on our doorstep

Just bought fresh horseradish, not sure what to do with it though

Bannanas leaves in the freezer, not sure about those either:frown2::frown2::grin2:

I love to buy things, I ask shoppers what to do with them, how to cook them and they are delighted to explain

Just started on fresh Tai veg as I found a stall that sells them

Love greens like mustard,beetroot leaves etc

Almost the wild garlic season and they are free, lovely wilted in a bit of butter

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds and

A very happy Easter to you all

Weather looks promising so I think a spot of gardening today

Quiet day for us as all the family are coming tomorrow for a meal to celebrate Easter

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner

Morning all.
Parked next to a French church which has tolled the hour and half hour throughout the night....twice! That's 24 strikes at midnight.
Well its a crisp and sunny morning here in the Vendee and looking good for a 250 km drive today.


----------



## MEES

Have had a lovely Easter Day.
Church with all the family lovely service followed by Easter egg hunt for the little kids.
Snack lunch after cake and coffee at church.
Lovely walk in the countryside
Family meal back at home.
We have retired shattered leaving the young ones to it.
Off in the motorhome for a couple of days to St.Annes tomorrow with the grandsons hope we can get on the Aire!!
Happy Easter everyone

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Well Albert has pressure hosed the back garden
Ready for tomorrow

Frogspwan and pond water ready for izzy's tank

I've sorted the house and been cooking chickpeas ect today
My eldest son phoned 

Is it all right with you if we don't come tomorrow?

I don't knowwhat came over me

So I told him
No it isn't 

You said you'd come 

This is a family get together

And I expect you and the kids

But if you have changed your mind

****off

No no he said we will be there

PersOnally I just want the grandkids to met up

And Steven is OCD

He was really surprised I said NO
I'll try it again>:surprise:>

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Sandra, that made me chuckle! Happy Easter, sorry I'm a bit late in the day!


Niece and hubby came over and we had a lovely lunch - roast beef, Yorkshire pud (my absolute favourite) roast potatoes, Brussels, carrots, peas... and trifle. It's now 10.30pm and I'm still stuffed. I am not confessing to the number of Y-puds I ate!


Spacerunner... the church where my sister lives (not far from you) always chimes the hour twice! 


Margaret, hope the weather improves for you. It was supposed to improve but have seen no sign of that yet! Even mist this afternoon.


Waiting on Tuesday to see if my search for thermocouples for the oven yields any results. Now it seems like my leisure battery has died. Info says it doesn't like to get discharged but 6 months in storage without elec - what can I do??? It's about 3 years old and with replacement at £150+- that's a bit painful. 


Enjoy the day tomorrow and Sandra, hope the family time is great!


----------



## MEES

Good morning all.
It's quite misty here but am still getting ready to go to Lytham st Anne's with the boys.
Looks like we all enjoyed the Easter break !
Wonder where Christine is?
Margaret


----------



## JLO

Good morning all from sunny Lincolnshire, not a cloud in the sky, my beautiful Turkish van cat has graced me with his presence on the bed, he NEVER stops purring even when he is asleep. This the kind of morning which make me think the swallows will be here soon.

I went to the golden wedding party yesterday, absolutely gorgeous roast and pud, lots of people, a lot from my choir and music club, we spent the whole afternoon among friends laughing chatting and singing, what a lovely way to spend an afternoon. The anniversary couple had an even better time. 

Off to Spalding to see MIL for a couple of hours and to spend our garden centre vouchers on a new water feature :grin2::grin2:

Hope the weather is being kind to you all


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

What sort of water feature are you getting JLO?

VIv, Steven is one of those people who likes to be in control, if invited to a meal he likes to know what he will be eating and the exact time, then he turns up late:surprise:

If he is the host he phones several times to remind you what time you are arriving:surprise:

He will have seen the weather forecast and be thinking he could get a game of golf in today

Anyway he is coming but late!!!!, if he could put the kids on the bus he would:grin2::grin2:

I suppose I should get on, the pork is in the oven for a long slow roast, most of the family are arriving at 3, then it's not a late do for the kids

Easter Eggs are all lined up waiting:grin2:

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Margaret, Jlo, Sandra and others.


I'm on a camp site in Germany - paying extra to get a wifi. I usually stay on stellplatz and similar but my mifi won't cooperate. It's nice and sunny here so I'll go for a walk soon. The camp site is close to the Baltic sea so I expect some sail boats in this weather. But from the camp site I can't see a thing thanks to large sand dunes.
Yesterday I could see that the rear corner of the what-not covering the bend between the roof and the side of my van is coming loose. :surprise: I guess my van is getting old...six years. It's just over the awning.


Margaret - have fun in Lytham st Anne's. I've spent the easter in Germany and it's very obvious that everyone is starting the MH season. Lots of vans everywhere. I would have stayed further south - but the camp site I tried did not open until the next day. And I could not sneak in early. :wink2:

JLO do you take your cat in your van? I grew up with cats so if I ever got an animal it would have to be a cat.

Sandra I laughed at Stevens reaction! 0 What baffles me is why it's the same people wanting to be in control who always show up too late. Since you cannot control life I find their effort admirable but they must get exhausted. 


Have a nice day all!


----------



## satco

hello to me fellow early birds...

despite being somewhat late ( as usual...) I hope
everyone had a pleasant and peacefull easter.
we spent the days on the autocross racetrack (same procedure as every easter  )


best ones from
Jan


----------



## aldra

I am drunk

But an absolutelyj

Fantastic day

Aldrs


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone
I've tried to catch up with the news. So sorry Sandra to read about Albert. I do hope it works out for him. Im so pleased you had a good day today. id love a drink but started the 5:2 eating plan today, so I can't.:frown2:

Not a lot to report really. I have approached Them here about a discount for the vans. But I'm afraid with no success. Also, there's been a bit of a do with four caravans over the weekend who came as a group with children. The kids were out on their scooters at 1am and parents drinking till 3am causing a disturbance. So they've said only two in a group. I think I may Be able to get round that one if its midweek. Anyway, please let me know what you think.

We're expecting Nic and Ian back from Prague tonight. They've had a great time. Saw Prague by Segway on Saturday. 

Enjoy what's left of the day.

Val


----------



## suedew

aldra said:


> I am drunk
> 
> But an absolutelyj
> 
> Fantastic day
> 
> Aldrs


You ? inebriated? can't believe it, but Baileys 1L at £12.00 will be joining you shortkly lol

sue


----------



## HermanHymer

Good for you, Sandra! Glad you had a happy day.


Val perhaps you could tell your 'lot' we might have a laugh till 10pm speaking for myself. And if my grandchildren had an eye on staying up till that time of night, they'd be rendered unconscious at an appropriate time! Mine aren't here in any case, but I'm sure we can behave to their satisfaction! Well I'm not sure about Sandra! :laugh: >:grin2:


Christine, you are getting around! Long journey back!


Glad everyone seems to have had a good Easter. I'm not having any luck getting new thermocouples for the oven. Must chase up on the phone tomorrow. Keep fingers crossed!


I have a Readers Digest at home in SA I use to track places people mention, but now I have to use Google. 


Sue I love Bailey's. Always drink it on the plane. Enjoy, that was a good price. I usually have Amarula through as its cheaper in SA about 6 pounds/750ml.


----------



## aldra

Good morning every one.

The weather turned out to be glorious yesterday despite a cloudy start

Today looks much the same 

Starting to clear up after yesterday, at least there are no leftovers to worry about, they took those home

Made a nice lentil dish, I used black lentil(urid) but I think any lentils would do

You might like to try it,no quantities, use your judgement :grin2:
Cook lentils and drain
Pop onions ,garlic, ginger into a processer
Add finely chopped chilli 
Stir some cumin seeds and mustard seeds in hot oil till they pop
Add onion mixture and cook gently
Stir in powdered cumin, coriander, tumeric ,pepper and salt
Add tinned chopped tomatoes and a pinch of sugar
Fold in the cooked lentils
Garnish with chopped parsley
Eat hot or cold and enjoy:grin2::grin2:

Use the same reciepe and substitute the lentils with chopped mixed greens, spinach, kale etc, also very nice but needs to be hot

Right that's my spring reciepe0
Have a good day all of you:smile2:

Sandra


----------



## suedew

aldra said:


> Good morning every one.
> 
> The weather turned out to be glorious yesterday despite a cloudy start
> 
> Today looks much the same
> 
> Starting to clear up after yesterday, at least there are no leftovers to worry about, they took those home
> 
> Made a nice lentil dish, I used black lentil(urid) but I think any lentils would do
> 
> You might like to try it,no quantities, use your judgement :grin2:
> Cook lentils and drain
> Pop onions ,garlic, ginger into a processer
> Add finely chopped chilli
> Stir some cumin seeds and mustard seeds in hot oil till they pop
> Add onion mixture and cook gently
> Stir in powdered cumin, coriander, tumeric ,pepper and salt
> Add tinned chopped tomatoes and a pinch of sugar
> Fold in the cooked lentils
> Garnish with chopped parsley
> Eat hot or cold and enjoy:grin2::grin2:
> 
> Use the same reciepe and substitute the lentils with chopped mixed greens, spinach, kale etc, also very nice but needs to be hot
> 
> Right that's my spring reciepe0
> Have a good day all of you:smile2:
> 
> Sandra


Thanks for the recipe, will be picking the vegan grandchildren up today, might try it out on them tomorrow. 
Great weather here hope it continues

Sue


----------



## Christine600

I've reached Denmark. And getting a bit bored I decided to try my mifi again. And it worked! Perhaps my issues is country-dependent? 

I don't have any Baileys but I think I will make a cup of chocolate and add a little cognac. 0

Time for some food first though!


----------



## aldra

Enjoy Christine 

I like baileys with a coffee

Well I've struggled to put the house "back""

Far to much wine last night

Steven andSam brought me a peace lily but I only found it today

Unfortunately I have loads of peace lilies:surprise::grin2:

Megan, Alex and friend are here studying

Have raided the freezer for ready meals 

As I was unaware they were all staying I didn't make anything other than bacon and egg butties at dinner

I'm not sure I was up to it anyway

Barry is coming tomorrow and staying over

Albert has his ultrascan and biopsy

Kath comes to clean with me tomorrow

Between us we will turf the kids out of bed and do the bedrooms>>

Aldra0


----------



## oldtart

Thanks for the recipe Sandra. Must try it. 

Not done much today. We went to the gym this afternoon and it's swimmg tomorrow.

Val


----------



## JLO

Evening All
Sandra
We have got a Henri Column Water feature, its like an old tap. Our house is old-ish with a cottage garden, so a modern one wouldn’t look right. I’ve been coveting it for about two years, so we asked for garden centre vouchers for Christmas and put the rest of it to.

Christine
I don’t take my cat in the van with me, mainly because not to put too fine a point on “he is a queer sod”
He is beautiful to look at (most of the time, he rolls in the twigs) He is white with a ginger tail and ginger head, that is what the breed looks like, plus he has a mark under his eye which is called the thumbprint of Allah. They are a very old breed brought over from the Van region of Turkey in the 1950’s and are not well known here, but they are pure to their breed and have not been “bred” for show or anything. They are quite large and known as the swimming cats as they like water. They are very dog like in their behaviour and are very intelligent. They like to be the one in charge of all the other animals in the house and do this by intimidating them, even dogs, they don’t hiss and spit at dogs who come up to them, they just stand and stare into the dogs eyes, most dogs can’t cope and back down. His coat is cashmere and is shedding like mad at the minute; if I’d thought about it years ago I should have collected it and spun it for a jumper. The kittens are about £500 each, but we got him from the RSPCA, they “removed” him from a house and prosecuted his owners for cruelty, he was in a bit of a state when we got him, we think he may have been hit or something as he is terrified of bald men and anyone whose shoes make a noise on our wooden floors, but not all the time, it’s like he regresses back for a bit. We think he may have not been fed the correct diet either as he is terrible for begging especially if its pizza, Indian or Chinese, he loves a good curry. 

We also have a tabby and white boy called Boots who lives a very simple life of eating, sleeping, eating, chasing things that no one else can see, eating and trying to kiss the dog (dog not impressed at all)

I’ve had a bit of a busy day today guys as we found damp in the floor of the van on Monday night Eek!! So I’ve been investigating ways of sorting it.

Anyway Ted took it to a caravan repair place near Boston, going to be about £1600 to put right, not as bad as I thought it was going to cost, they are taking the whole of the kitchen out, making good, sorting the floor out and resealing the roof, but doing it when we get back from hols in July. There is no smell of damp in there at all, the van is 10 years old we’ve had it from 11 months old, I suppose its lucky that we put a de-humidifier inside it if we don’t use it over the winter for any length of time or it could have been much worse.

What a lovely day today, I need to get in my greenhouse and sort it out, and do some weeding. We have really good fertile Lincolnshire soil here, but EVERYTHING grows in it so I am always weeding, never mind at least I have a garden to weed and I can weed it, usually, bones permitting.


----------



## MEES

Good morning sounds like we have all had a pleasant Easter despite it strange weather in the uk!
Got back yesterday from three days on the Lytham Aire.
It's £8 for 24 hours and on a car park on the seafront. 
It's a great spot for kids and we had our 3 and 5 yr old s with us.
They and we slept like logs after hectic days on the beach, bike rides on the prom, bouncy castle , trampolines, playground. Paddle boats, train, sand dunes, swimming pool etc.
We were exhausted just watching.
The van held up well - unlike the wallets
It's was very misty for the first two days then glorious yesterday.
Minding Jack again today Oscar is going to Nursary so I gave a chance of cleaning up the van but we will collect him early .
Have a good day all!
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all

Had a lovely evening and Barry has just left

Sounds like you had a good time Margaret, worth knowing about the Aire 

Nothing much planned for today, I think I'll just take it easy

Another nice day but a bit chilly out of the sun

You cats sound like great characters JLO, 

Well enjoy the rest of the day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## oldtart

Afternoon all
Just got in. I had anappointment at the chiropodist and then we went into Wigan. I wanted some trousers from Next. They had just what I wanted and I bought two tops a well - for when we go to the States in September!

Dave is doing some gardening and I shall clear up. I have to keep busy as I'm doing the 5:2 diet and it's a fast day today!

Margaret - you sound to have had a great time at lytham. 

We might go to Wales the week after next for a few days. I've never been to Pembrokeshire or the Gower Coast. I'm going to see what CC sites there are as I have 7 vouchers for free nights camping. We don't usually use their sites but when it's free.......well not really I suppose. Points mean prizes with the credit card. It's so long since I last redeemed them. 

Christine I do admire you travelling all that way on your own. I wouldn't be able to vote with the driving. 

Well. Can't sit around any longer

Val


----------



## JLO

Sandra The cats are great characters, I have always rescued the older ones and you can tell what type of character they are, unlike a dog you can't work out with a kitten what they are going to end up like.

Margaret Sounds like you had a good time at Lytham, I've not been there for 40 years! I feel old now.

Val - I had my honeymoon in Pembrokeshire in Tenby, its lovely, we couldn't go far on our honeymoon as hubby was in the military and the Falklands War had broken out and he was on standby, he was abroad with the RAF in Sardinia when the war broke out it was touch and go whether or not he made it back to the wedding, anyway I digress Tenby is lovely, I don't remember much of the rest of it though just it colourful

It has been really lovely here today 18 degrees when I got in the car to come home


----------



## JLO

Val - how are you getting on with the 5:2 diet, I started it but then I got my second chest infection this year and stopped and I haven't really got into it again.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Another lovely day

Megs is going back to Newcastle tomorrow, she's cadged a lift with her brother 

We are off soon to the market to stock up on food for her to take, first she has a dental appointment

Looking forward to VIvs arrival

We see the consultant surgeon on Monday so then should have some idea of surgery dates, the ultra scan pinpointed a cluster of cells in a lymph node although Alberts not clear whether in one or two lymph nodes

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
JLO. I've done it before, lost weight but had problems on the fast days, really hungry and irritable, so I stopped and tried the Paleo plan which our friends have done for some time. That didn't work because we like pulses, and dairy products. As I've gained weight I'm trying again. Yesterday was my second day and I was much better. We were out most of the morning and I drank plenty of water with slices of lemon when we got back. I also took a lot of time eating my meals. I like it because you can eat normally on the other days!

Sandra we'll be thinking of you and Albert on Monday. I know you'll let us know how you get on. I'm sure there are so many positive thoughts going out for you both from friends and people on this site ad well as your own family and friends.

Christine - where are you?

Well, clearing up and ironing call!!!

Val


----------



## MEES

Good morning all.

Sandra thoughts and prayers are with you both

Sounds like the consultant is on top of the job

Val I too have put the weight back on :-(

Have a good day all

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning Margaret:smile2:

I think we all have a tendency to put weight on between Christmas and spring

Raining here today, I suppose the gardens will be grateful but I was getting used to dry days and sunshine0

Just sorting out the last of Megs washing as she is going back to Uni later, I woke up needing a coffee

Not sure what to do with the rest of the day though

Have a good day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## oldtart

Emorning all
Just off to the gym!!

Not sure what I'll do when I get back. 

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Well the rain and cold is back, although yesterday turned out to be sunny in spite of a wet start

Ordered a new dish washing machine although it goes against the grain to throw out a machine that should be repairable. It's problem to get things repaired for less than it costs to buy one:crying:

We were quoted over 300£ :surprise: more than the machine cost new, it works through the cycle but does not heat the water or dry the dishes

We are thinking to rejoin the gym Val, Albert has some lymphadeoma in his affected arm and we are wondering if swimming could offer supportive exercise
We need to check if we can freeze membership, Megs says they freeze hers when she goes back to uni 

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all cool and miserable at the moment.

Managed to spend a bit of time washing motorhome bedding and floor after our mini trip with the kids. Will give it all a good spring clean removing everything from the cupboards when the mood takes me this week!

You are all making me feel lazy with this talk of the gym think I will step up the gardening and short walks/ bike rides 

Thinking where to go for a short trip next probably Scotland I think.

Have a good day all

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Up early this morning due to cramp:crying:

It had been threatening to happen all night

So between camp and indigestion it was a poor night

However the sticky duck was great

Slight blip yesterday, we found another melonoma under his arm, a small purple lump, easy to recognise once you've seen one before
We have an appointment anyway this morning to see the surgeon re the tumour in the lymph node(s) same arm

Alberts off now for a ride on his scooter, practising his figures of 8 and slow manoeuvres for part 2 of his test
Have a good day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## MEES

Good luck Sandra 
Good morning everyone a child free day for us!
Motorhome tidying !
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


I'm finally back home. And it was snow outside this morning! :surprise: A bit different from southern Spain!


Margaret have you got much to tidy up? I do after months away. I did not come back home with a MH that looked like it came directly from the factory. More like a mud rally. :grin2:

Sandra best of luck to Albert both with the surgeon appointment and the scooter test!


Have a nice day all - I have lots of mail to sort out.


----------



## MEES

Welcome back Christine it sounds like it was a great trip !


----------



## Christine600

Evening all!


It was, Margaret - and with 10 weeks definately my longest ever! :wink2:


----------



## JLO

Good evening all

Hope everyone is ok.

I had to share this. I am training to be an aromatherapist and I finished my first assignment tonight......I started it last September!! Things just seem to conspire against me getting it done. I'e only got another ......to do, I've haven't put a number there coz I can't remember how many and it might scare me if I look tonight, I've still got 53 hours of massage to do too, hopefully it will be worth it in the end. 

I am also secretary for our choir (and Ive got a job in NHS and I sing in a band, I must be mad) We started our new choir term last night and after all my hard work of writing articles for our local publications we gained 7 new members last night, I am so pleased, even more pleased that 2 of them are men, that makes 4 men in our choir now. I have twisted the arm of one and made a deal with the other that I will sing a Blondie number with him at the Folk Club next time I go, wish me luck, he is a lovely man, but plays EVERY song, Lonnie Donnegan style so it should be interesting.

Beautiful day yesterday, started off nice today, got two lines of washing out before I went to work and all in again and folded when I came home. A bit dull and cloudy though this evening. 

Been watching an aerial dog fight between a buzzard and two crows, the crows were really giving him a hard time!

Off to bed soon as its back to work tomorrow for another day of people moaning at me about the state of the NHS, but I do work in Complaints so only to be expected I suppose. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## aldra

JLO

Loved your post

Been a busy evening

VIv is here

Three nice steaks and chips cut

Two more arrive, two more steaks cut

Thank heaven for the bandsaw!!!!!!

Cuts a decent steak from a whole frozen sirloin

And hot on their heels arrives a grandson and friend to spend the night

With a Macdonalds chicken meal

But since when did home made chips in beef dripping take second place to that??

So more chips

Poor VIv must be thinking this is a mad house

PS she fits in very well:grin2::grin2:

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


My mum is busy watching the celebrations for Queen Margrethe's 75th birthday. She looks well for her age - especially when she smoke so much. :wink2:
I seem to have gotten the flu myself so the van just sits there looking untidy. 


Sandra it sounds like a wonderful evening! And good entertainment for Viv!:grin2:

Jlo i think all that is impressive! I would love to sing in a band but my voice is - eh - weird. :serious:


----------



## MEES

Sandra and Viv sounds like you are having a great time and Val and Dave were great company for us on Tuesday 
Sadly we are off to the funeral of a great motor homing friend tomorrow.
It's very sad 
We will try to make it a celebration of his life .
Margaret


----------



## aldra

I hope and think VIv enjoyed it

But it is a problem with this family

They just turn up
Ithink because they just love Albert 

Julie says

Mum we just love you both

You compliment each other 

We do

But

I think 

He has the edge

He always has

Aldra


----------



## JLO

Sandra

Your house sounds like my Mams used to be when I was young and living at home. I have three older sisters, plus my Mam sort of adopted the three from next door when their Mam (my Mams best mate) died when the youngest was only 2 years old, so my Mam was Mother to 6 girls and 1 boy. They still lived at home with their Dad who was a miner, like mine, but my Mam brought them up. The age range back then was from 22 to 2 between the 7 of us, plus as we all grew up there were my Mams 8 granchildren and her 2 adopted grandchildren. The kettle was never off and if anyone sat down they were given potatoes to peel or pudding batter to whisk, no one ever knocked on the door back then they just walked in. 

My Mam was also the one who was called on to go to all the home births if the midwife wasn't there and she used to lay people out when they died. I was telling my son about all this kind of type of thing and he was amazed, I don't know if its when I was brought up (1960's) or where (close knit mining village) probably a bit of both.

Well I went to work yesterday and was told by a patient that I was b****y useless and that they were p****d of with me, just because the person they wanted to speak to was in a meeting, some folk eh! Good job I am patient.

Sunny Day here but cold wind, not too bad, then I went to Sainsbury, the shop was freezing, I had to get my wheatie bag out when I got home to get warmed up. I saw an old work colleague whilst I was there, I haven't seen for 10 years, I'm so pleased I saw him as I have often wondered what happened to him and then my lovely son cooked my tea for me and now I'm going to have a bottle of black sheep ale and read my book.

Margaret - hope the funeral went ok

Christine - there is a Zimbabwean saying "If you can walk you can dance, if you can talk you can sing"

There is an organisation called the Natural Voice Organisation, you will find them online, it is their belief that every one can sing, the voice is a unique instrument. They sing by ear only, there is no music to follow and they tell you the words so you have to remember them. Singing with other people is good for your health, your lungs and your soul, my voice has improved a lot since I started singing everyday and singing with other people. Our group went to a Community Singing Day in Stamford in March, 80 people were there, some on their own some with choirs, but we sang songs we had never heard before and it literally made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up to hear 80 voices singing in unison. One of the other choir members said it was the most uplifting day he had spent. 

Well my bottle of beer is calling :wink2:


----------



## MEES

Well that was an amazing funeral must have been 400 people at the funeral and the wake went on til midnight 
Kenny was very well loved by many different groups of people.
We met many other motor homing friends.
He was only 59 tears old but packed in so many things in to one lifetime.
Just shows we should all live life every day as if it might be the last and love those around us whilst we can.xx


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi everyone


Loved reading all your news!


Well my stay with Sandra and Albert was WONDERFUL - we spent many long hours chatting and sipping (lovely wine... thanks to Albert!). The steak was delicious... but Albert's chips???:love4:


It is a special home filled with love and its a pleasure to spend time there ... obviously the family thinks so too. Lovely grandkids every one of them! But Sandra underestimates herself. She is the 'Momma'. Yes Albert is the kingpin but she is the 'queenpin' and deeply loved too.


JLO - sounds a bit like 'Call the Midwife'. I haven't seen the TV version but the book is great, but I recognised a few scenes even though we weren't that poor, thankfully.


Back in Preston now but leaving today to head down to Norwich. Going to Dubai next week for 3 days and meeting up with one of my quilting friends from RSA. Just had the van MOT'd so we're ready to roll for the summer. 


Gotta get moving now and do my final packing. Have a great day!


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Viv and others!


Finally the sun I invited to come back home with me when in Spain did just that. :wink2: Wonderful weather! Today we are having my uncle over for dinner and it's deer on the menu. I'm really looking forward to that one. 


Viv that sounds like a lovely time with Sandra & co! I've neither been to Preston nor Dubai. Both sounds like exotic places from here.:laugh:



Have a great day all!


----------



## HermanHymer

Christine, hope it will be warmer soon. Deer?? Sounds good. Enjoy! I've only ever eaten wild African game meat.


It's my first visit to Dubai other than the airport, but my daughter-in-law went there on a company conference quite some years ago now and again, with my son and grandson en route from Australia and liked it very much. 


Preston? It's pleasant and clean, but has suffered in the recession - still so many empty shops. The people are friendly though.. But don't make a special trip....


----------



## aldra

Good morning all 
just:grin2:

Well Albert has been out on his cycle for the first time in a long time

He was advised against it during the prostate treatment and I think he felt a bit nervous about restarting as the homone treatment has taking its toll on energy and muscle tone
But he did 7 miles, no hills so he is back into it again:smile2::smile2:

VIv, I think Dubai will be great, Megs was there a guest of her friend and family for her friends 21st, she loved it

Cold and overcast today, a complete contrast to yesterday, I should have known as I put all the kitchen runners in the bath to soak last night:frown2:

A quiet day here but that may well change:smile2:

I have a yearning for fish chips and mushy peas, so that's tea sorted

Aldi do a lovely giant battered cod, as VIv says Albert does a mean chip so that just leaves mushy peas, I prefer fresh but tinned will do:grin2:

Have a good day

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Another sunny day and one of my neighbours is busy with some noisy gardening machine. A sign of spring and summer.
We have lots of leftovers from yesterdays dinner. So something with deer is on the menu today too. It was delicious!
And it is a Swedish deer bought there on my last visit and completely forgotten until it emerged from the vast depths of the freezer. 0


----------



## MEES

Good morning all good to hear you have good weather Christine.
It's beautiful here today too.
Pottering in garden for me today
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## JLO

Morning all

as you probably guessed Tuesday and its my day off, the washing has nearly finished to go out on the line. Its a lovely day here. I am going soon to pay for the CAM belt change and MOT on the motorhome and then we pick it up tonight, on my way back I am calling in to see my lovely brave friend who is having yet another operation on her jaw, she had the joints replaced 2 years ago and now has to have one out as it is infected and then replaced again in 3 months time, I know she is dreading it as she knows what to expect this time. There are 4 of us going to The Teahouse In the Woods at Woodhall Spa tomorrow....for our tea...prior to her going into hospital on Thursday.

We are off to Norfolk this weekend as our friends want to have a "proper" try out of their first motorhome, we camped in their garden with them a couple of weeks ago, I say garden, they are thinking of starting a CL there, they have enough room, but like they said its not "proper" camping when you can pop back to the kitchen for some Hot Cross Buns.

I have tasted Sandra's cooking when she brought an enormous and very tasty meat and tatie pie to the jam weekend at Croft last year, nothing beats a good meat and tatie pie, in fact if I didn't have so much cold gammon to use up I would make one tonight.

Sandra
I hope things are going well for Albert?


----------



## Christine600

Morning Margaret, JLO and all


Been busy this morning beeing a taxi for my mum and buying new tires for my car. Now I'm having a break with coffee, chocolate and some internet. 0

Margaret have fun outside!

JLO my friend had her large underbite adjusted years ago. Only soup with a straw for weeks after. But she's been OK after and looks great! I hope your friend have better success this time!


----------



## aldra

I posted today

But it obviously didn't register

Never mind tomorrow is another day:grin2:

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## MEES

Good morning all and it's another beautiful one 
Really enjoyed yesterday pottered in the garden
Ate lunch and tea outside.
Bit of domestic goddessing
A bike ride to collect grandsons .
A little nap in the sun in the summerhouse.
Nearly as good as being off in the van!
More of the same today 
Have a good day everyone!
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Getting the van ready for mot Albert switched on the ignition and a rattling noise came fom the engine area

Mike came down and thinks it's to do with the clutch

It ran fine last time we took it out, he's coming later to look more closely but thinks it will be expensive:frown2:, three year old van:surprise:
It never rains but it pours

Anyway another lovely day here weather wise

I'm back to having the pup he's wild

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Moring all!


Occasional sun this morning. I just hope it won't rain since I have many errands to run.


Margaret you could move into your van at home - and stay for free! :wink2: 

Sandra how irritating if the van won't work! But I'm glad you did not find out on the first day of a trip! :surprise:


----------



## MEES

Good morning all and so far it's a lovely one.
Sandra sorry to hear you have problems with the van - as if you don't have enough going on! Hope it's fixed soon.
Had a nice afternoon evening yesterday next door had a party with a steel band!
Doing Sunday lunch for the family today so better get cracking.
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## MEES

Good morning where is everyone?


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon, Margaret and all


I've been busy with my tax returns. Always a headache. And worse this year with the flu. 

A party with a steel band? :surprise: Were they any good or just noisy?


----------



## MEES

They were excellent!


----------



## aldra

I'm here>

Been sorting out the gardens 

Arranging pots, hanging baskets etc

Hoping no frost to come

Albert can't do it after Wed until his surgery heals

The van is not here, seems it is the gearbox so will cost plenty I guess

Less than 4 yrs old, under 20,000 miles and a major repair already

That's life

It seems it never rains but it pours:frown2:

Surely things must get better

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## MEES

Great to hear from you Sandra.
Bad news about the van :-(
Hope all goes well for Albert
Congratulations on your hard work in the garden - I have been doing similar but I fear we may get some frost:-(
My spuds are up and singed:-((((
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

morning all. I'm back!
Spent last week with Daves cousin and they have no internet and hardly a signal on the mobile. Margaret is getting a kindle paperwhite though! She so liked mine. She's 86 and wants to read Jane Austen again. Their neighbour is going to download the books she wants,

We are now at the caravan club site at Borrowdale. I think it used to Be called Low Manstey. It's absolutely super. No toilet block but that doesn't matter. We brought bird feeders and already have had the woodpecker, great tits, blue tits, coal tit, green finches, robin, tree creeper visit us AND Dave saw a pole cat yesterday morning. All at our pitch, which looks right down the valley. We are staying an extra couple of days. 

There is a rambler bus that goes the long and the short way to Keswick (bus passes allowed). On Saturday we went the,one long way via Seatoller, Honister Pass and slate mine, Buttermere, Crummock, Whinlatter pass and forest, Branthwaite and then Keswick. After visiting the market, Rohan shop, Oxfam to replace lost teaspoons and lunch in the Fish and chip shop we came back the short route over Catbells. It stops right outside the site gate. 

We've walked a little of the Cumbrian Way, both ways within easy reach of the site either through the woods or a footpath

The wardens are just so friendly and helpful.

The weather isn't fantastic. Unfortunately we missed all the sun last week but we are coping!

Have a good day all.

Sandra - we shall be thinking of Albert tomorrow and do hope all goes well.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Val and others


Typical april weather here - sun and rain every other day. Warm days and close to frost at night. I'm cleaning and preparing my MH for a new little trip visiting family and celebrating my niece's confirmation.


Val it sounds like you have had a great time! I would never have tought of bringing bird feeders. I wonder if teaspoons go to the same place missing socks go?


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Albert has just phoned from the hospital, he is due to go to theatre in about half an hour. Apparently he is to stay in hospital for a few days

I'm feeling anxious now which I suppose is only natural

I've been up since 5.30, as Albert had to get there by seven, Steven took him in 

So when Kath goes hopefully I'll sleep for a while

Speak to you all later

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Hope you get some sleep Sandra and fingers crossed for Albert x
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

I'm crossing my fingers too.

Morning all. I'm spending my day in the home office - lot's of paperwork has piled up. Now I'm having my first coffee break.


----------



## oldtart

Just thought I'd check in Sandra before I go to bed to see if there's any news.

I'll log on again in the morning.

Do hope Albert has come through the op ok and that you can get some sleep tonight. 

Val


----------



## aldra

I've posted on the skin cancer thread

So many lovely people following

He looked well tonight considering

And as usual was smiling and more concerned we didnt get home too late

sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

I actually wrote that message above last night but somehow missed posting it

Will be going to the hospital later today, hoping Albert will be feeling Ok and is getting plenty of sleep. Hopefully he will have the oxygen and drip off by now and able to have a shower a

Will phone him later if he doesn't ring first. I know they will be busy in the morning 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon, Sandra and others


Got a lot of paperwork sorted yesterday. But now I'm back in my home office trying to empty my inbox completely. The good thing about having a day in the office is the coffee breaks! 0


Sandra you should tell Albert that a large corner of the internet is cheering for him! :grin2:


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone
It has taken me so long to get on here. There's no internet on the site, Borrowdale CC so am using the 3 mifi!

Do hope the news is good about Albert Sandra and he is making a good recovery.

This is our last night here. It really is a super site. We were photographing red squirrels this morning about ten feet away from the van in the tree and trying to get at the sunflower hearts. The bird life is incredible. Both woodpeckers, male and female were here also. It's great to sit in the front seat s of the camper, watch the wild life and have a view up the valley.

The wardens are so helpful and friendly as well. 

We'll be back home next time I post. I expect therle will be stuff. To dirt out Christine, like car and camper insurances!!

Val


----------



## JLO

Sandra

I read your news about Albert on the other thread, good news about Albert I bet you are relieved too.

Thank you for saying nice things about the NHS, as you may know I work in NHS complaints so it is nice to hear someone say good things too. 

Hope the motorhome is ok, l read that it was making a funny noise?


----------



## cabby

Sorry Sandra, have only just caught up on the news, glad to hear that Albert is smiling, give him my best.

cabby


----------



## MEES

Good morning all it's bright and sunny so far.
Off to mums and tots soon with Oscar. He is in a sunny mood so far - long May it last 
Not going away this weekend - thought the weather would be bad but it looks quite nice so far !
Well the garden needs more attention.....
Sandra hope Albert is home soon so you can give him lots of TLC 
Have a good day everyone
Margare


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Well that noise in the van was the gearbox and we are now £1000 lighter

It would have been more if Mike and his mate who specialises in gearboxes didn't do it

Dan is taking it for MOT so fingers crossed it will pass as he wants it to go camping tomorrow with the family

Don't know if Albert is coming home today, the consultant wants him to stay another night so they will decide later if he can come home this evening

He is up dressed and walking around and obviously wants to come home, he's been moved to a medical ward as they are very short of surgical beds as one bay is closed for refurbishment, still has two drains in though and they may want to remove one prior to him coming home

Lovely day here, it would be great if it stayed this way for the holiday weekend

Have a good day everyone

Fingers crossed they let him home later today

Sandra


----------



## JLO

Good morning all

We went for a nice Italian meal last night in the Bailgate Lincoln with friends. Couldn't fault my meal penne with salmon and prawns. I was going to have the risotto but it was £25 am I being a skinflint or is that a lot of money for a risotto? 

Gardening today as it may rain tomorrow, sorting wardrobe out tomorrow and garden centre with son on Monday, OH Ted Is going to East Kirkby Aviation centre just down the road to watch a Model Aeroplane flying display so that should be him happy :grin2:

Hope you all have a good weekend. 

Oh spring cleaning the van before we go to France too :smile2:


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon everyone

Well Albert went to bed at 9pm, had toast and coffee at 9am, lunch at 1.30 and he's still asleep in bed He must have been absolutely exhausted. I've never known him sleep so long

Obviously didn't get enough sleep in hospital, with all the coming and goings

The consultant wasn't for letting home but fortunately he did and I think sleep is the best healer 

JLO I think £25 is a lot for risotto, but I am a skinflint when it comes to eating out, I prefer fish, chips and mushy peas in a proper chippie :grin2::grin2:

The weather isn't good unfortunately add Petra and Dan have taken the van to Anglesy for a couple of nights, I hope it brightens up for them and all the others trying to have a holiday weekend
Enjoy the rest of the day
Sandra:smile2:


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all


I need another MH trip. Sleep so much better there. Had a tiresome night and a do nothing day because of it. Well I did start a load in the washing machine.


Jlo I hope the risotto had some exotic ingredients! Or it was a bit high.

Sandra I'm glad Albert got back home! As soon as one stop bleeding they can send us back! I think we all rest better in our own beds.


----------



## JLO

Christine the only exotic thing in the risotto were 9 jumbo prawns, they made a point of telling you how many on the me u. The waiters were fairly exotic though. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Woke early made coffee and toast for Albert and now going back to bed
To read and maybe sleep

A wet miserable morning set to? brighten later 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Sandra and others!


Enjoying a coffee while waiting for my mum to get up. It's a lovely day outside. 
I wonder what to do with my MH next year when I can move back to my own flat. There is no place for the MH outside the flat. I guess I'll have to pay for storage? But I'm so used to having it parked outside mum's house. And taking off whenever I like.


Sandra enjoy your book and nap!


----------



## MEES

Good morning all wet but brightening sky here
Taking the little boys to church this morning hoping weather improves later.
Thinking of a little trip away next weekend if weather bucks up !
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## JLO

Morning all

its absolutely tipping it down here and I don't think its going to stop, so today is my sorting out wardrobe day. Ted is watching the "Big Fight" at the moment. I'm on my third cuppa of the day, I do like my tea in the morning. 

I have two cats one long haired (Olly)and one short haired (Boots), Boots was as dry as bone when he came in (he sits under the motorhome or sleeps in his basket in the greenhouse) Olly wet through! They both move outside to live in the summer (their choice) and come back inside in the winter, I just wish Olly would try and keep dry, stupid cat!

Have a good day everyone, apparently the weather is supposed to be better tomorrow.


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone
I didn't realise it was this time!

Pleased to hear about Albert, Sandra. I do think sleep is a good healer

I've had quite a busy day. Dave took Ian for a 10k run in Sefton Park this morning and then they went to see Ians aunt who's in the Royal Liverpool after having a heart attack. She's being moved to Broad Green tomorrow for tests to see if she can have open heart surgery. She is 82.

I've done the ironing, read the weekend papers and started transferring names and addresses into a new address book. I'm running out of space as I've had it for so long. 

I've also done colouring in my adult anti- stress colouring book. I've used coloured pencils before and tried with fine line felt tips this time. I really find it very relaxing while listening to Saturday Live and Midweek on the iPlayer with the Bose sound link. 

I'm very lucky that Dave is cooking tea. I just fancied lamb chops ,new potatoes and peas, with home-made mint sauce, of course!

It's turned out lovely now. The sun is shining after all that rain earlier on. 

Val


----------



## aldra

Val can I borrow Dave??
I'm shattered running around cooking, cleaning, shopping ,changing dressings making snacks

I think the stress of the last week is hitting me

So I've opened a bottle of wine, mean really as he cant drink on his medication

However I am sat alone in the kitchen drinking it

The hound wants his dinner, no doubt Albert will want to eat soon

Florence nightingale I am not

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone:smile2:

Awake and up early this morning 

It looks like it will be a lovely day weather wise

Will see how Albert feels about having a little walk later, Iput his arm in a sling and that reminds him not to accidentally use it

Petra and family seem to be enjoying their break, Dan took a fire pit and they lit it Friday night and prob last night so the kids will have enjoyed that

I hope the weather stays good for their last day

Have a good day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## MEES

Sandra I'm up early with agonising g toothache started Friday and has hot progressively worse.
May have to find emergency dentist it's under a large back tooth with a gold crown ahhhhhhhh


----------



## aldra

Margaret I'm so sorry

If you phone your dentist won't he have an answer machine with the emergancy contact??

Here we have both emergancy doctors and dentist drop in clinic which run 24 hrs to cover the Bury practices 

Hope you can sort it out today, sounds like it could be an abscess

Goodluck
Sending you sympathy and love

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good afternoon all

I seem to sleep either 4 hours or 12 each night - and last night was one of the latter. :surprise: But after coffee and eggs I am going to make my van ready for take off later this afternoon. I'll probably be away for 10-15 days or so.

Margaret I hope you have tracked down the emergency dentist by now!









Sandra you were up early! I'm glad to hear that Albert might be up for a walk! :laugh:


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone
I do hope you've found a dentist, Margaret. 

I am very lucky, Sandra that Dave enjoys cooking. He's just on making an asparagus tart with salad for tea. I do go behind and do all the clearing up and I enjoy cooking occasionally. 

I think I might start to read a book I saw on Facebook, today. The Yukon Grieves for No One by Lynn Berk. I think it was one advertised by Joffe books. It was more than I usually pay for a kindle book. Otherwise it's back to Kate Mortons The Secret Keeper which is very long. 

First, though, I'll sort a drink out for us both!!!!!

Val


----------



## aldra

Albert also enjoys cooking

Usually I prepare every thing

And he often cooks it

It's really nice

Sandra


----------



## MEES

No answer from emergency dentist now on to NHS 111 who have given me a real grilling about the painkillers I have taken :-(
I just want a dentist to take if out.


----------



## MEES

Finally got antibiotics from emergency doctor.
Dentist tomorrow.
Fantastic painkillers


----------



## Christine600

Good morning all


Drove for an hour or so yesterday and found a wild spot by the sea in front of some closed cabins. Fantastic vew of the sea! But I would not have stayed if there were people in any of the cabins. Woke up when people started working on a new batch of cabins further on. So drove 10 minutes and found another quiet spot where I have had my breakfast.


Margaret best of luck at the dentist! I'm so glad they invented pain killers before I was born. :cya:


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Margaret I'm glad you got help, toothache is awful 

Christine enjoy the sea 

Albert has gone to the dressing clinic at christies, Jill our d in law is driving him there and back

They may take one of the drains out

I've made a meat and potatoe pie for Jill and family so at least she won't have to cook tea, she can collect it when she drops Albert off

Other than a bit of cleaning nothing much planned

Albert managed without his painkiller last night and used paracetamol instead, it seems to have worked. They are a slow release 12 hr morphine based tablet , so he is trying just one in the morning

I think it's so he can have a couple of glasses of red in the evening!!
Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Hallelujah!

Tooth out!

Mouth still numb

Back in bed for a kip.

One hour in the chair - it was a bit stubborn.


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone
So pleased it's worked out with your tooth Margaret

Do hope all goes well for Albert today, Sandra. Meat and potato pie sounds good . Dare I say I've just suggested it to Dave, so we shall be having it soon, I hope!

The camper has gone back into storage. We shall be taking it out again the first weekend in July. We are still members of the Mirage zoo ears club and they are holding a rally at Elvaston Castle Country Park where there will be a steam rally. We used to go to the Dorset Fair one which we really enjoyed.

Christine. It sounds wonderful just to be able to take off to the seaside. I love just sitting and looking out to sea. I also enjoy p,aces like the Rhine, Bacharach in Germany, where you can just sit and watch the barges and holiday boats go by. 

Val


----------



## oldtart

OMG. I forgot to check the predicted text!!!!!!!!!!! How can 'owners club' become 'zoo ears'????? 

Val


----------



## JLO

oldtart said:


> OMG. I forgot to check the predicted text!!!!!!!!!!! How can 'owners club' become 'zoo ears'?????
> 
> Val


That made me laugh, I thought it was some kind of exclusive club I had never heard of.

Glad you got your tooth sorted Margaret, nothing worse.

Sandra there you go again with the meat and tatie pie, I'm going to have to make one soon! Got a Massaman curry tonight, which is stew meat, onions and potatoes so similar, just no pastry :wink2:

I've been to Immingham today to do some massages (part of my training) I surprised myself....I remembered what I'm supposed to do (mainly)

I'm off out to choir in an couple of hours, then bed and back to work tomorrow.

Beautiful day here this morning, but blowing a gale now, not cold though.

Bye for now, hope you are all ok

Jacqui


----------



## JLO

Talking of predictive texting, there is a website called damnyouautocorrect.com (Damn You Auto Correct .com) some of the entries on there are really funny, some are obiviously made up but they still make me laugh and anything which makes you laugh can't be a bad thing can it?


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

A windy overcast day here

Just waiting for Kath to come, then some shopping later

The pup has arrived so it's a mad house again

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Sandra, Jacqui, Val, Margaret and all


Spent the night on a layby I know about from earlier trips. A little away from the main road so not too noisy. And a great view over Sognefjorden. Now after having enjoyed my coffee and eggs I'm about to drive on.


Margaret I'm glad your bad tooth is history! But not as glad as you must be! :grin2:

Sandra it's not the worst kind of madhouse I can think of! :laugh: Did Albert get his glass of red yesterday? 

Jacqui I hope the singing went well yesterday. :smile2:

Val we should start a Zoo Ears Club! What a wonderful idea - the predictive text trolls are occasionally very creative! :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## MEES

Good morning Christine sounds like you are enjoying yourself.
Sandra your schedule sounds like business as usual
Val you and Jachi are busy bees.
Me I am not recovering as fast as I would like.
I am cutting down on the painkillers but I am very tired and nauseous.
Just want to lie down and/ or sleep all the time.
Not inclined to eat anything yet but that is only to the hood have lost 4 pounds so far 
Have a good day every one
Margaret


----------



## JLO

Hello all, 

Margaret if you want to lie down and sleep I would go for it, you obviously need it

I have come home with a bad shoulder again, so its aloe vera heat gel and Newcastle Brown, you rub one on and drink the other:laugh:

Christine the singing DID not go well, the Musical Director said we sounded like cats yowling....and she was right, but we were all tired last night, we are learning Sloop John B in four parts, not easy.

Val I think a Zoo Ears club would be very good to start and quite exclusive. I have picked mine from Amazon....yes you can buy them
these are the ones I have chosen :wink2:


----------



## MEES

Good morning all are you still abed?
I'm still convalescing just walked a very short way to vote and discovered I'm very shaky.
Still I am up and dressed so that's an improvement.
JLO can't imagine the singing was so bad - perhaps the musical director is asking too much too soon 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good evening all

Couldn't sleep last night so I read till about four, still couldn't sleeg

So got up, by 8.00, Id washed all the wooden floors, hoovered ,dusted washing done and on the line

Waiting for the pup, who didn't turn up

Margaret, you need to listen to your body, never mind getting dressed, rest and relax, we're not getting younger and need time to heal both in body and spirit after an ordeal like you have been through

JLO, I know how you feel, since I fell over the pup and wrenched my shoulder it returns with regularity to throb and ache, mostly in the evenings when I can't seem to support it in a comfortable position, or if I fall asleep in bed on that side

Still wine works a treat!!

The director is just keeping you all on your toes, it will be fine on the night

Albert took shadow out today, he walked him round the big playing field , shadow doesn't pull but he will be content now that he has been out with Albert and things are getting to normal

Yesterday he spoke to the nurse re his drain, still draining too much to remove, she suggested he comes in to have half his Stiches removed
I was confused as I don't think he has any external Stiches, they are internal with external gluing
I think the "registrar surgeon " who operated with the consultant was practising plastic surgery

She wouldn't have had the notes, Julie, our daughter, a nurse , rechecked the wound and confirmed no Stiches 

The consultant likes to use clips and after the first time Albert told him No Clips , so they wrote it across his chest prior to the surgery, the registrars we're delighted , as the consultant ignores them but it was him that instucted them to write it lest he forget

He's resting plenty as like you Margaret it takes time for body and mind to catch up

So stop and rest and let nature take its course and listen to your friend Sandra 

No smilies as I've clicked quick reply

Christine enjoy your trip

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Thanks Sandra feeling a bit better managing to eat soft food but ńot "grazing" like I usually do so maybe a few pounds will stay off.
Now dealing with results of too many painkillers if you know what I mean ;-)
Good to hear Albert is progressing too.
You should sleep well to night 
Margarexxxxx


----------



## HermanHymer

Hope you'll all feel better soon. JLO how about some Voltarol gel? It works for me. I'm still busy with my copywriting work. Here's a post I wrote a couple of days ago, but internet went off line before I cold submit it. I was so P***d off I just saved it and went to bed.

Good to catch up on your news!

Margaret sorry to hear about the tooth - it's the pain and then the time ittakes to heal. I had a major reconstruction on an abscessed pre-molar in March,but with this modern ceramic stuff they can save a tooth that would previouslyhave been beyond repair. Tastes nasty and was painful though for quite sometime but now it feels like my own.

Val, I went back to Bacharach last year - it was one of the memorable spots bythe river that we stayed at on my very first moho trip to Europe with my sisteret al in 1984. Memorable for the delish cake we bought in the village. I thinkwe ate trout that day. Some lovely riverside stellplatze on the Moselle too. Iwas wondering about the zoo ears?  Enjoy!

I have just arrived in SA via Dubai. Interesting and different. I like modernarchitecture and its obviously open season for design there. I was impressed byhow clean the city is. The Metro was convenient and cheap and I found a cleannew budget "stopover" hotel not far from the airport in the Old City.I nearly made a boo-boo. I was planning to catch the metro back to the hotel,but was unaware that it doesn't open till 1pm on a Friday. Luckily the factotuminformed me and I got a taxi. Nice daytime flight but an hour longer thanscheduled due to having to fly around Yemen.

I was in Mall of the Emirates and I heard a voice behind me "It's justlike Trafford Centre".. Hello, I don't think so! Had a peek at Ski Dubai,nice idea but not as big as the pics portray. I went on a dinner cruise on adhow around the Dubai Marina and out to sea. Lovely grub, pleasant evening.

I saw most of the city from the metro and spent a day with a friend (whosehusband is a pilot on Emirates). We 'did' some quilt shops and a supermarket inthe suburbs, (lovely clean!) and then spent the rest of the day at her home50km out of Dubai. A barbi with them and another couple. Husband had justarrived back from Kathmandu, so shared his earthquake experience. He was luckybut had to sleep several rainy nights under a gazebo in the hotel garden andget a flight out quite quickly.

It was quite hot about 30 degrees but not unmanageable for me. Well since I gotback I have just completed my entry for the SA Quilt Festival in July, I'llmiss it on account of my son's wedding in Norfolk. Pity I'll miss my AccreditedQuilt Teacher "graduation" certificate and badge ceremony. Familyfirst!


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

VIv, sounds like you are having a good trip

preping the veg ect for tonight's meal , green Thai curry

Need to make a seperate one missing out the fish sauce for Andrew which is a nuisance, and a seperate dressing for his salad

Not sure if the pup will come today, if Julie has an early finish she leaves him at home although I think he will come today
Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Sandra and all


Found a nice spot with a view over the sea yesterday and now I'm staying until tomorrow. The sun is fighting the rain but I'm not sure who wins. Tomorrow evening I might


----------



## aldra

Well it was a wierd day

7 didn't arrive

I guess they thought it wasn't on give their dads problem

So anyone near
Who wants a rather nice Thai curry with noodles

I've got plenty here

Including a veg version
Aldra


----------



## MEES

Oh Sandra what a shame! Will it freeze?
Not the noodles obviously
Hope the antibiotics get hold soon.
Try to rest what jobs are so important they can't be left for a while or done by someone else ( if not to your standard)
Margaret


----------



## aldra

It willbe fine

Some will be here tomorrow

It's a cafe 

Except. No one pays
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Except at the moment you may well be paying.
Just ease down a notch , read the papers have a nap just be with Albert.
I'm being forced to behave at the moment if I do much of any thing I am a. In pain B. Knackered
So I'm being very minamilistic and Graham is relaxing a bit with me (sometimes)
Take care
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good evening

The district nurse came and phoned ward 10 at Christies

They spoke to the surgeon and he asked Albert to come in so he can check it as the drain isn't working properly now

Julie's taken him there, hopefully he won't be too long

I'm just mentally tired Margaret , I get stressed and worried and keeping the house organised is a least one thing I have control of
The weather here has turned out nice this evening
Catch you all later

Sandra


----------



## MEES

I understand Sandra but try to save your strength. 
Albert needs you strong.
God bless you nothing.
Margaret xxx


----------



## Christine600

Evening, all!



aldra said:


> I'm just mentally tired Margaret , I get stressed and worried and keeping the house organised is a least one thing I have control of


I get that, Sandra! When I had my turn our NHS were wonderful, but you can't help getting stressed. So I started doing my budget. In great detail! It was something I could control. :nerd:
And it kept - but I'm not doing all those detailed plans anymore. :laugh:


----------



## aldra

He's back and safe

The consultant was on duty
He was pleased
But wants him in Monday for a scan

Apparently with all the ops he needs to see
Just where the fluid and infection wills acumulate

He has no lymph nodes to fight it 

But he does have Christies 

Brilliant hospital 

Sandrar


----------



## MEES

Great service Sandra!

Good morning all afraid I've been up and down all night think it's as bad not having the tooth as it was with it.

Trying to use different painkillers so as not to OD on any one. Each one lasts 3-4 hours ( when it kicks in ) still not a week since the extraction. So perhaps I'm expecting too much.

It seems like weeks!

Have a good day all.

Good luck Albert tomorrow!

Margare


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Margaret I'd have that checked out, I don't think you should have pain, I wonder if you have an infection/abcess Are you on an antibiotics ?

I tend to find Ibruprofin alternated with paracetamol gives good steady pain relief as you can take them alternately every two/three hrs
The Ibruprofin reduces and relieves the inflammation 

Albert feels better without the drain in so hopefully he won't need another one put in tomorrow and can start to exercise it

A lovely sunny morning here, will it last I wonder?

Have a good day everyone

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## MEES

Sandra there was as abscess under the crown I think you are right about the painkillers will try the alternating!
Hope Albert is soon back up to full strength and all goes well tomorrow.
Best wishes Margaret xx


----------



## aldra

Margaret you may need antibiotics

It should have cleared up in less than a week

Get it checked out 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Not sure clicking "liked" is quite the right response!n


----------



## aldra

We need a thanks button

Meanwhile I click LIKE as acknowledgement Margaret

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

A busy day halfway on my trip. These family do's are always a mix of nice and exhausting. But having the MH parked outside help a lot - a very short way home.



MEES said:


> Not sure clicking "liked" is quite the right response!n


I clicked like too. Because I like what Sandra suggested. Not that I like that you are in pain, Margaret. :surprise: I'm not that kinky! >


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon

Albert is back from christies and the surgeon has decided no need for a drain, will check again next week but basically he pleased

I busied myself making moussaka and a dressd salad for Gill and family and one for us

Albert tucked a bottle of wine in and told her he's not having Marks and Spencer's outdoing us on meal deals

The weather is lovely here today, some rain this morning but now lovely sunshine, the wisteria is full of buds, we will see it this year, usually we are away when it blooms

Margaret I hope that tooth socket is easing 

Christine enjoy your trip
Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good news Sandra.
No improvement yet though between painkillers I'm feeling a bit more lively
Went dentist this morning they can't fit me in til tomorrow morning
So will just keep taking the tablets - though I don't like doing so.
Best wishes
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Evening all


Clicking like did not work for me today? Well - it isn't important. I'm on a campsite and their only customer today. So plenty of room. I'm slowly working myself back home in time for an appointment with my GP.


So Albert is starting a side business? With you as his employee, Sandra? God for him! 

Margaret it must be frustrating! Crossing my fingers for you tomorrow!


Strange - smileys won't work either. Perhaps the old fashion ones will?


----------



## JLO

Evening all, this is a quickie as I am off to band practice and not even got changed or even moved since I came home from work....to my tea on the table cooked by my lovely son...beef in black bean sauce and sesame noodles, the settee and corrie beckons but I am off to my singing, luckily I usually feel like it when I get there. 

Have a good evening and tomorrow everyone


----------



## satco

hello friends 

sorry for having been absent so long again.
my Her was in hospital and I stood on a stellplatz nearby the hospital.
Sieglinde has both heals severly damaged by osteoperosis. 


Jan


----------



## MEES

Hope she is feeling better and makes a speedy recovery so you can get back " on the road"
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Jan best wishes to your " her" I hope the treatment helps, good to hear from you

Christine it's not much of a business plan as no money changes hands, but the moussaka was very,very tasty, I made one for us at the same time
Gill gave up her time to take Albert to Christies very willingly and in return I am more than happy to prepare a family meal for her. She says it's the best thing ever she doesn't need to think what to cook or cook it 

Margaret if it is a dry socket relief will be very rapid once the dentist treats it, fingers crossed here

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## aldra

PS
Hi JLO, how is the band practise coming along??

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Evening, all!

Driving or offline pauses all day. Now I'm finally parked up for the night. I will prepare a little snack then go to bed early. I'm knackered! :laugh:

Jan - good to hear from you! But I'm sorry for your girlfriend - it looks painful! :surprise: I wish her a speedy recovery!

Margaret - did the dentist manage to ease your pain? I really hope so! :serious:

Jaquie - well done raising your son! :grin2:



aldra said:


> Christine it's not much of a business plan as no money changes hands, but the moussaka was very,very tasty, I made one for us at the same time


I got that and tried to make a joke - but could not get the smileys to appear. Still - getting serviced and paying with food - I'm sure they all did that before some nerd invented money. :nerd:


----------



## MEES

Christine it's magic.
After nearly two weeks I'm sorted.
Apparently when the tooth was extracted I did not bleed enough to seal the raw socket and developed something called a " dry socket"
This is the cause of mega pain. Went back to dentist today,
The cleaned out the socket ( as grim as it sounds)
Applied I think a gell dressing and voila no pain 
Hoping for a good nights sleep
Margaret


----------



## satco

morning all 

Margaret , wish you a painless day  , teeth is an issue an absolute misconstruction of nature  ....we rather should be like sharks

thanks for all the good wishes for my wife !

have a nice day , we`ll be off for a test nite in the MH at the Kiel-Channel , just to check out wether my little BIGFOOT can manage camping 

Jan


----------



## MEES

Hope the test goes well. You will have to be her "foot servant"
Teeth seem ok now thanks.
Good luck with the trip
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Kath has been and together we have cleaned the house

Both Albert and I were in bed at 8.00pm, I woke up in the night and read for a while, he slept till 7am

Margaret glad it's sorted

Christine no smilies needed I knew you were joking, and as you know this house is not so much a cafe as a food bank

Jan I hope camping doesn't prove to be to much, although with a van everything is at hand

A glorious day weather wise, wall to wall sunshine, although rain forcast for tomorrow I believe

Off for a quick trip to aldi, I like their free range chickens
Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## satco

hohoho , obviously it works 
Sieglinde feels fine in the MH !
We are presently here -----> http://www.stellplatz-nok.de/

Jan


----------



## MEES

Glad she is ok you don't have to walk much in the van and if you have a " manservant" on hand all should be good !
Enjoy


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Well sunshine again here and I thought the weather report said rain today, looks like cloudy with sunny spells so that will do

Nothing planned today, a bit of gardening maybe

Alberts infection looks to be clearing but he has another week of antibiotics to go 
Should be back driving the car and possibally the scooter next week

That will be good as we have an appointment to check the wound at christies at 9am on Monday , so that means an early start to beat the M Way traffic, we will prob get there early

Jan glad it's working out, looks lovely there

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all!

Waiting for a ferry - after that it's plain driving until I'm back home in the evening some time. Sunny and nice - summer is finally here! 


Jan I'm glad Sieglinde is managing the motorhome life! But with you as her footman you can name your van Downtown Cabby! :wink2::grin2:

Oy - ferry is here - gotta go!


----------



## MEES

Good evening all Sandra sounds like Albert is getting back on form 

I have to report recurrence of sensitivity with some stabbing pain in ear and round jaw hinge!

Hope it's a temporary hitch :-(

Margaret


----------



## MEES

Morning all overcast here at the moment.

Pottering along organising our Centre Parks trip

Sweet shop sorted but we have started eating the licorice bobbles so will have to buy more!

Treasure hunt clues written and most of food bought 

Oh it's sheeting down now.

Not going to get much gardening done

Oh! It's snowing

Have a good day all !


----------



## Christine600

Snowing? :surprise::surprise: Too cold to do much gardening then I would think!


Jaquie you looked for us in the wrong web forum? :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all

Just finished the cleaning 

Working up the energy to have a shower

Margaret have a great time, at least there's plenty to do at centre parks in the rain

Weather is supposed to improve towards the weekend

Jacque you must have been on the old thread

Christine ,start saving

The pound is good against the Euro but I doubt we will get abroad this summer

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!

Busy day today with various errands starting with a visit to my GP in an hour. And I need a new jacket for the summer. So more browsing the racks.



aldra said:


> Christine ,start saving
> 
> The pound is good against the Euro but I doubt we will get abroad this summer


I hadn't planned going abroad this summer either. But I may drive south in october. Already saving up! 0 And if I forget what the MH cost me the rest of going abroad is not that expensive.

Have a good day all of you! :smile2:


----------



## JLO

:Hi everyone

Sandra I looked on the wrong thread, I looked on the "last word" one, I thought you'd all gone bonkers, it's the first time I have looked on that thread, it made me laugh though when I realised what I had done. 

We are away to Stratford on Avon tomorrow for a Phantomeers reunion. Ted used to be in the RAF (31 years man and boy) an aircraft engineer on Phantom aircraft and 96 of us are having a reunion this weekend, we haven't seen some of the guys for 30 years so we are looking forward to it. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend 

Jacqui


----------



## MEES

Good morning all a bit cool and cloudy here at the moment but it's forecast to warm up later 

Been busy the last few days between the torrential rain gardening and organising gorgeous the grand family trip to Centre parks on Monday.

Swedish family to pick up on Sunday night so can't start packing he car yet.

8 adults 7 kids aged 3-9 will be great fun 

Phil from Rhino installs came yesterday but he had had a mishap in his van involving the porta pottie spilling it's contents- didn't go into detail but suffice it to say he needed to go home 
He will return while we are away to test the van so hope all is ok !

Have a good day all

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Margaret and all


Managed to hurt my foot yesterday - kicking the table trying to go past it.  So now I'm limping around. 


Margaret it's more adults than kids so you should be fine. :grin2:
Poor Phil...but lucky he didn't have his mishap in your van! :surprise:


----------



## aldra

Christine 

Kicking tables is not good

Was up at 5, the whole house cleaned , wooden floors mopped, dishwasher stacked and washed

All traces of 15 people gone

Albert has placed the roses

The oncologist has changed the appointment from July by hisrequest to the 10 of June

And I begin to worry again

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

It's raining today. So we're staying in making a traditional meat in gravy dish for dinner. And cheesecake. Since the meat dish is even better warmed up the next day we make a triple portion and invite my uncle over for dinner tomorrow.



aldra said:


> The oncologist has changed the appointment from July by hisrequest to the 10 of June


Do you know why? Perhaps he's on holiday in july?


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all 

No Christine it will just routine given that we already know that the surgeon didn't get the whole tumour 

I think between times you put things to the back of your mind, and app etc are re reminders 

Done very little today, Alberts planted some roses, unfortunately the daffodil greens are still untidy around them, they seem to take a long time to dieback

We are very pleased to see a blue tit family living in our bird box, we are surprised as they are living amongst a colony of sparrows

Usually only blackbirds nest along side the sparrows

Have a good holiday weekend everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good afternoon all


It's been a busy day. Up early and to the garage for the MOT for my MH. And I have been busy with shopping and errands. The MH passed OK but I have to come back when they get a couple of spare parts needed for the M1 service.

Lucky me my mum has been busy cooking in the kitchen. And I've booked one of the the recliners for after we've eaten. :laugh:


----------



## MEES

Good the motorhome passed Christine ours did well at the habitation check. Slight raised damp level above rear window hut nothing too much to worry about apparently.
We are being kept very busy at centre parks with kids and grandkids.
Just having a rest with youngest grandson watching spider man!
Have a good day all
Margaretx


----------



## Christine600

Yes Margaret I'm glad our MHs are ready for the summer.:laugh:

Another busy day yesterday visiting my GP again and buying flowers for the garden. And some tobacco flowers for the porch pots. So today I take a day off. :surprise:


Have a nice day all!


----------



## cabby

Tobacco plants in the porch, has that some sort of alternative meaning. such as plant some pot.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Margaret, sounds to be going well at centre parks 

Christine, glad the MOT sailed through

We take collection of the hydra trail bike carrier on Sunday, and Albert takes the final part of his scooter test Monday

The road test 

Hopefully all will go well 

App through to discuss the proposed radiatherapy on the 8th

Lovely day here, warm sunshine

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone
Well it's a lovely day here in Salthouse dock, next to Albert Dock in Liverpool.

We came in on our narrow boat yesterday. Thank goodness it was fine and very little wind. The sun had been shining all day so far but it is VERY windy!

We're chilling out today, and will make plans for the rest of our time here. It's our third year in the dock so have done quite a few things already. A visit to the Philamonic pub Is definitely on the cards. I had a super Pimms there last year. 

We leave a week on Monday which means we are here for the Tall Ships Festival and boat show. Unfortunately we couldn't get in for the 3 Queens. 

Val


----------



## Christine600

Best of luck to Albert. I remember my C1 road test very well. I don't know if a scooter is simpler or more difficult - but it would be for me.

The Tall Ships festival sounds wonderful, Val! I saw one sailing in to Bergen a while ago. Large, white and beautiful. Very romantic! But I'm sure it is hard work too.



cabby said:


> Tobacco plants in the porch, has that some sort of alternative meaning. such as plant some pot.


:grin2: Not me - they are just pretty to look at.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

A wet morning here but hopefully it will clear up later

No meal today as its half term, I don't do meals when the kids are on school holiday as its more difficult for parents to have to get kids sorted to come at the end of their working day

Sounds great Val 

Liverpool is a lovely city, we enjoy it when we go

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## suedew

Persisting down here in Hull, not a good idea to set off in sandals this morning, now back drying out before my next foray. Have a great day everyone. Good luck to Albert, things are progressing.

Sue


----------



## Christine600

Wet over here in nor way too. I have found a list that needs some sikaflex on my MH but it has to be dry outside. And I need to buy some sikaflex first.

Good day to all


----------



## oldtart

Morning everyone
Raining here and the wind is getting up again.

Dave is going to give blood this afternoon and be tested for giving platelets. They can do the test here. He's AB positive and they've asked him if he would do this. 

I'm going to the Samsung shop as I've a few queries with my phone, and to Vodafone as I did some updates and didn't have the wifi switched on so I need to check and have a limit put on. 

The sun is joust starting to come out and I can see some blue sky.

I'm wondering what to put on my feet Sue when I go out!

Yes. We love Liverpool. Sandra. It's our third year on the boat here. 

Hopefully we'll be able to see the Tall Ships coming in Christine

Have a good day, all.

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

A true early bird here

Woke with cramp so up for a while, seems to have gone now so off to bed again soon

Albert does the final part of his bike test today so fingers crossed

He,s worked hard in the garden this past few days, roses planted, compost emptied and sieved 

Borders top dressed and all areas pressure hosed

Looks lovely and we get to see the wisteria in flower this year
Usually we miss it as we are away

The garden is a hive of activity with the sparrows
The robins have forsaken us
But the blue tits have taken up residence in the bird box
And our blackbirds are still with us
Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Sandra and all


Storm and rain outside on this first day of summer. And I just read in the paper that the two main roads across the mountains are both closed because of snow! 


Sandra I hope you got a few hours later in the night! From where I sit writing this I can see out on a lilac where the beautiful flowers have popped out over the last few days. They smell so nice - and make me sneeze.


----------



## aldra

Christine

Yesterday we cut down our lilac

It was flowering high

The house is full of lilac flowers
They smell so good

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


I'm waiting for my MH to be serviced at the garage. I passed MOT a few days ago but some brake parts were worn a bit and I want tip top brakes for the summer. Tomorrow I'll drive my mum to the hospital for a two day checkup. But after that I'll start planning a little trip.


----------



## MEES

We are back from Centre parks and the trip went very well.
Weather was a bit mixed but plenty to do.
Swedish grandchildren back home tomorrow
Garden needs a lot of work !


----------



## oldtart

Hello everyone
We're still here in Salthouse Dock. Thank goodness the weather has perked up. 

Yesterday afternoon we went to the library, what a fantastic place, to get help from the Liverpool Family History Society on tracing my ancestors. They have a help desk on Tuesday afternoon. I now know that my g g grandfather was the publican at the Moulder's Arms on Button Street in 1871. We went there this morning. It's now a Beauty Clinic! It's the same building, plenty of room for the servants and lodgers that were on the 1871 census. Very near to the CAvern which we also visited. 

Last night we went to see Jason Manford and Ross Noble in the Producers. It was excellent

Just having a G and T now before our meal.

Val


----------



## MEES

We have had a long day in the garden and quite enjoyed it!
Trying to plan a trip possibly to Fife at the weekend.
We need to be back for Wednesday evening so don't know whether we should leave it til we have a few more days.
Maybe we will just go to Yorkshire 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Well it's Friday again 

Lovely family meal

Julie met up with a school friend

She came with her two foster kids and her grown up son

The years fell away
And I was back to the years 

Where all the kids friends came constantly

To eat to spend the night to discuss and argue
William her son is just an adult version of a little boy I knew
A lovely evening
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Well done for enjoying the good things in life

We have managed to get away for a few days.
We are currently on a Brit stop at Metal Bridge near Gretna
Heading for the kingdom of fife round Armstruther.


----------



## aldra

What was special was her son wasn't coming

But he phoned up as he decided he would and she went to collect him

She said to the two little ones who we had only just met
Are you coming or staying here??
Staying they said

Just like it always was she said

Everyone felt safe and secure within this family

That's special

Sandra


----------



## MEES

We are staying put near Gretna at the moment it's VERY WINDY


----------



## cabby

Well just for a change they promise more rain later for the north of England.:wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## Christine600

Well good afternoon all


Just had my breakfast after a couple of bad nights in a row...finally got some sleep this morning. :smile2:

Cabby I'm sure you'll send the rain over to us when you are done with it - like you always do. Do you want to know the weather in western norway? Just watch the weather reports of England/Scotland and add a couple of days. :nerd:

Margaret enjoy the summer! :grin2:

Sandra that is special and precious. :smile2:


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone
Christine glad you finally caught up on your sleep

June is supposed to be good weather wise, so should be good in Norway too

We will see, sunshine here today and the wind seems to have dropped

Margaret how long are you away for?

We may well be able to plan some short trips once we have seen the radiologist tomorrow

Albert is juice fasting and has resumed his daily cycling , doing 8 miles each morning with some smaller hills, 
Should help him re boot after the hormone treatment he has been through, and rid him of the weight the homones induced
Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Sandra and all


For several days now I've had waffles on my mind. But something has always gotten in the way so I haven't made any yet. Perhaps tonight it will happen? :smile2: Served with strawberry jam and sour cream. :laugh: 


Sandra your Albert is impressive. And you mentioned new trials. The treatment Mavis is on is really something. I get her blog on my phone.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Lousy night sleep, reading since 2.30, then at 5.30 dozed off

Warm and comfortable until 6.30 when I woke with cramp

So got up and made some soup with tomatoes, onions and garlic I roasted yesterday

Buying boxes of tomatoes at our local Asian shop for £2.50 so plenty to go at

Waffles sound good Christine although I've never made them

Love sour cream though, prefer it to double cream
Albert requires radiation treatment five days a week for four weeks on the remaining tumour
So it will be a long journey each way
Tomorrow we see the oncologist, maybe he will suggest something
To slow down futher tumour formation
Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Sandra and all


I'm about to go back to the garage for a third time. They finally got the last part they had to order. They say it will only take 30 minutes to do the job. Later my mum has booked me for a trip to the fjords of Hardanger. Do not know exactly when we'll go since the sun has to cooperate. 


Sandra I wish you get a nap later. Nights like that are so boring. Best of luck to Albert with the mew treatment!


----------



## HermanHymer

To those enduring trials and tribulations, my heart goes out to you!

It's autumn here in SA now, clear sunny days with a nip in the wind and chilly (by my standards) at night.

Just 2 weeks and a couple of days and I'll be back in England. I'll fly up to Johannesburg about 9am Friday 26th, that means an early start to the airport. It's quite a few miles there and although most of the early morning traffic will be travelling in the other direction, an accident can make a 50 minute journey into a 2 and a half hour journey. My granddaughter will come straight from school to the airport, and I hope they wont meet any holdups on the road from Pretoria! I also hope we won't get any aggro from the immigration. There is new legislation which has come into effect which requires child travellers to have full birth certificates and affidavits and copies of passports from both parents that she can travel with me. We have so far been unable to acquire computer generated unabridged birth certificates in spite of having applied in February. Home Affairs managed to "lose" her birth record, and the application form. Now all re-done, they can't say when and if this document will be forthcoming! Luckily my son had a "handwritten" original BC from 2000, which hopefully will suffice.

I've been making some exciting plans - July fly to Biarritz to a family 80th birthday celebration. Then back to the Festival of Quilts in Birmingham. Then over to Holland mid Aug to visit a longtime friend. Then in Sept back to France to meet up with Australian "frelatives". Back via St Malo, put the van to bed for the winter, then a week timeshare in the Alps. 

Between now and then - boring, boring tax returns (biggest nightmare of my life) but I'm hosting a meeting and lunch on Friday for my Accredited Quilt Teachers' group. Guess I'll have to pull out all the stops!

Well gotta get on - have a LOVELY day. Sandra - chin up! xx


----------



## aldra

So amI factered in!??

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well our grandson and friend has been here Since dinner
They think today's exams werenotgood 

Chocolate was needed

Later 
Bacon sausage and eggbutties fitted the bill
Tomorrow they will be back 

Alberts pissed of
We are fasting on fruit juice

Not really a problem

This is an open house
And when we eventually snuff it

They will remember

And pass it on to their kids
They will say 

Your grandad was fantastic

Your grandmA

Let's not go there
But I've been there

So tough

I've changed them all
Aldra


----------



## MEES

Wow Viv you have an exciting life- long May it continue 

Christine Waffles yum !

Sandra you are both legends!!

We are home from the Kingdom of Fife  we were only away for 4 days but enjoyed a lovely time just being together, visiting little harbours, eating scones fish and chipe etc.

Like being a courting couple but without the you know what. !!

We love our kids and like you spend lots of time with them but sometimes it's nice to be " just us"

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all
Margaret you are so right, that's partly why we miss being able to go away

We are just hoping that the sept scan is ok then we will be off, maybe to Spain 

Megs will be home from Uni soon and she intends to live here, but even if she doesn't she is here more than she's not!!!

One advantage is she may be able to look after Shadow some of the time, so we may take a city break
Julie has just dropped the pup off, he was "done" yesterday but I'm not sure he's going to spend the day resting!!

Well I need to get on, it's cleaning day and Kath will be here soon
Beautiful sunshine, off to christies later, 4pm appointment
Have a good day all
Sandra


----------



## MEES

We too will be heading for Spain God willing mid/ end sept perhaps we will meet up.

Beautiful day today garden calls.

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Woke early at 5am so got up, day already looking promising

I do like the very early morning when the weather is fine

Not a lot of prep today, doing steak and chips with a big salad, so I'm about to peel the potatoes

Just taken delivery of a full sirloin, so thought we would treat the family

Will be doing a chicken for the younger ones

Dessert?, no idea yet, maybe strawberries and ice cream

We usually do the chips first fry about 3pm, then it's easy to give the final fry and keep up with the demand when they arrive
Have a good day all of you

Margaret, fingers crossed for Sept
His appointment to set up the radiation treatment is Monday, they scan and sort out the exact target for the treatment sessions

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all!
I was up early too to receive little grandson 
Off to mums and tots soon.
Looks like anther nice day
Have a good one everyone
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good morning

The sun is fighting with the clouds today. So not so bad weather. Which means that I am going to give my MH a little TLC. I drove very close to a guard rail in Spain so I have a paint smudge to get off my plastic bumper. 0

Sandra and Margaret have fun with the grandkids!


----------



## HermanHymer

aldra said:


> So amI factered in!??
> 
> Sandra


Does a duck wear flip-flops in a veld fire?
Do bears sh*t in the woods?

You bet your belly! Wouldn't miss the pleasure of your company for anything!

Love and thoughts,

PS Had a brilliant day with my group yesterday. The meal was great if I say so myself, and everyone had a lovely day.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Had a day of doing nothing yesterday

Well had to clear up after the Friday night hoards

Today seems to have begun much the same, can't really work up any enthusiasm to do anything

Do like the cookery programmes on catch up TV though

Watched all of Mary berry's series yesterday and read a book
More of the same today I think

Weather here not to bad, Alberts done 10 miles today and has just gone out with shadow and the bike
Shadow walks/runs 3 miles and is gradually building up and hardening his pads
A workout does him good

Megs is home from uni Friday, she says she will cycle with her g'dad, although I cant see her up and out at 7.30am!!!

Alex and friends finish their exams this week, can't say I'll be sad to see them go, more like a cafe everyday here

Getting to the stage when all 18yr olds look the same, as they seem to rotate who is studying today and only emerge to eat!!!

Can't fault them on effort though they have worked hard 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good afternoon


Sandra, I think a day of doing nothing sounds fabulous! Since I did not sleep much last night I think I will have one of those too.
I don't watch cookery programmes - prefer the Midsomer Murders type of shows. Or some travelling programmes in the style of Michael Palin.


----------



## MEES

Hi all
Sandra I'm feeLing a tad overwhelmed today too 
Mum 86 has returned from a weeks holiday in Cornwall with my sister on the back of a low loader as sister's car has broken fan belt.
So I've been there this morning and done her shopping as she has lent her car to my sister.
Unfortunately daughter and son in law had an emergency call to friend who's house was flooded thus I had to take Jack and Oscar 5 and 3 with me. Not relaxing !
Now home and shattered.
Hospital run will take up all of Tuesday :-(
Roll on Italy


----------



## cabby

Well thanks to help from Sandra and others on my eating habits and info about fasting, over the last 14 days I have lost nearly a stone. I am so pleased with myself as well, plus the last push from my Doc, who warned me I was virtually becoming a diabetic gave me the final get up and go to be serious about losing this excess weight. My illness does not help as I am unable to do proper exercise. 
I am less breathless as well so this helps my asthma as well. Soon I will be a transformed man. It does mean of course that I will have to spend/waste money on new clothes.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## aldra

Get in there cabby my love

I'm delighted for you and so excited

A new man in the making

And the old one was delightful anyway

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all
Well done Cabby I'm trying too!
Beautiful morning here.
Off to get glasses mended later 
Have a good one everybody 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all
The pup has just arrived, so all peace is shattered, he hasn't had his breakfast so needs feeding

Albert has left for his appointment at christies to get measured up for radiotherapy 

Alex has gone to collect his study mates for the day's study!,

Cafe opens about 9.30!!

Margaret,I know how you feel about overwhelmed, the problem is boundaries change

Watched the Quartet last night, a lovely film, just as enjoyable second time around 

A bit chilly here this morning, not got a feel of summer at the moment
Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Yes it is chilly down here on the south east coast,had to put a cardigan on.
That film is fantastic, have it on the computer. Also enjoyed that Kingsman film as well. A cross between 007 and Jonny English methinks.:grin2::grin2:
Just waiting for Marigold hotel2 to come out missed it at the cinema.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Wel they have gone
Breakfast and dinner provided

Alex says he will be back for his evening meal

We are not eating

Research is showing fasting is good to tackle Cancer and make Cancer cells vunerable to radiotherapy whilst protecting normal cells

And I join him to try to support, although I sometimes slip up with a glass of wine
In truth I need to sort myself out

I clean the house, rarely go out now
Albert cycles, rides his scooter, takes shadow out
And I support him by picking up all the daily bits and pieces 
I go to buy food but we only juice now
Can't really think I need anything else

Struggling with the idea life has stopped
Intellectually I know that doesn't make sense

But emotionally I can't find a future

Don't worry 
I'll get there maybe
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Cabby! I'm relly impressed! :surprise:



aldra said:


> And I join him to try to support, although I sometimes slip up with a glass of wine


I'm a fasting newbie - but isn't drinking allowed?

Edited: Oh - it's probably because alcohol?


----------



## aldra

Hey VIv will be here soon

She will sort me out

I'm supporting family, families pup

Grandkids

Alex and his friends to get through their exams

Albert

And soon Megs 

And now I'm feeling who supports me?

Albert does the best he can, but he cycles, uses his scooter, all take time and he loves to read

And I want him to do all those things

So I pick up the house
If I asked he would help

And he does

He will go shopping with a list

But a lifetime of supporting othersIt's hard to let go

But I'm so tired, I really feel I m struggling with the uncertainty of it all

I've never been good with uncertainty

Maybe because of childhood
Moving constantly from one children's homes to another
I feel vunerable , anxious and uncertain
So there I've said it

But you lot

Don't feel it's your problem

I'll bounce back

I always do

Maybe not tonight though

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Another lovely day here

Alberts off cycling, he has now lost a stone of hormonal fat!!!

He starts his treatment next Tuesday every weekday for four weeks

It's interesting that research is showing that fasting improves the effect of radiation and chemo whilst protecting healthy cells

In fact they are recruiting for a trial of breast cancer patients undergoing radiation treatment and willing to restrict calorie intake

Just waiting for the pup to arrive

Not sure what time Alex has his exam, hopefully he has his alarm set as he is still in bed
Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra you are being a saint!

Sometimes us saints get fed up with Sainthood but then something happens and we feel appreciated and happy again.

I must say the few days away in the motorhome gave me a big lift 

Hope your bounce back comes soon.

Well done Albert shifting the fat I am again making a little progress"

I'm going for healthy eating and portion control  and it's boring.

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning St. Sandra, St. Margaret and all



That is what mums do so well - beeing saints. My mum too. And I really appreciate it. Yesterday I mentioned some vague plans I have about taking a MH trip this fall - perhaps to Italy. And she wanted to come along! "Ofcourse you can, mum!" I said and now I guess it's more than a vague plan because she had so many ideas. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

It's persisting down here

Albert managed to get his bike ride in though

I threw the washing downstairs and the pup has eaten my bra!!!
I'm not pleased

Well I'll get on with abit of housework

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## cabby

We take it then that your cup no longer runneth over.>>

cabby


----------



## aldra

Cabby

As he has demolished most of the cup

"It "certainly would "runneth over !!!!!"

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Thank you for that laugh, Sandra! In my language we use the word pup for what's usually inside a bra. So very funny! :grin2:

It's been a busy am running errands but now finally in my recliner with a cup of coffee.


----------



## aldra

I like that Christine 

Two pups in a bra

Priceless

Sandra


----------



## cabby

It would be a little dog eared afterwards.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## aldra

Cabby
It was definately 

Dog eared

Im getting a bit pissed off 
He arrives without breakfast
And I feed him

I feed agiain at 1.30 

He's not my dog
But they should never have got him

But he is my baby and it can not last long term
He is such a loving babes

And now I'm stuck

With a dog
I don't want

Yet I do
Physically

He is beautiful

Just not my idea of beautiful 

Me its a long haired hound from hell

He is a long limbed hound puppy 

But he needs so much loving

So when do we stop
Having him
Aldra


----------



## MEES

Snap two dalmation sand a garden full of poo for the kids to tread in.
So do we pick it up - of course we do
Do we let the out and give them water- of course we do
Do we do the vet runs ( and pay the bills ) of course we do.
But we love them too


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi guys

Countdown to departure 1 week! "Inlaws" getting cantankerous. Still procrastinating on tax. Have to help with preparations for the SA Quilt Festival tomorrow, get prescriptions and meds, print out travel bookings, chase up bank for umpteenth time to sort out problems, get my hair done, buy some pounds from the bank. AT LAST grand-daughter's "export permit" sorted. Her Mum spent another 5 hours in their offices in Monday. Now my camera flash has packed in - thats an 80km round trip to the repair shop, not to mention the cost. Must sew grand-daughter's dress and alter some of my clothes. Now WHAT am I going to wear to this wedding??? Hubby fell over a brick has a hard lump (not bruised) the size of an apple on his hip but still walking and sitting so I presume it's not his thigh bone sticking out!. Refuses point blank to go to doctor. Just fed him some anti-inflams.

Still not as bad as Sandra's worries! Etheral big hug coming your way! Old age is not for sissies. Love to you all. PS I've got no time to worry about a bit extra flab


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all

Albert can now remove his L plates, he is a bona fida scooter rider

He will use it for his daily radiotherapy treatments as it's much easier to park

There is no point in me going with him, as I wouldn't be allowed in anyway

Tomorrow is the last family meal for the four weeks of his treatment, we will try to go away in the van at weekends and just juice fast Sunday evening to Friday evening 

I think it's too stressful cooking and preparing for 16 + people, the noise levels and the clearing up after it, during his treatment
He's at Peters now fitting the rear camera to the van and the plate to take the scooter trailer

VIv my heart is with you but I have every faith you will sort it

What to wear at weddings is out of my remit

I hate, absolutely hate, buying something for a formal occasion and I almost never wear it again
I cannot imagine being excited going clothes shopping

The nearest I get is going with Megs or the girls ( only because I'm paying)
For them to buy clothes

If I bump into something I like, I'll buy it in passing

The older I get the more I dislike it

I think I should have been a recluse, I've missed my calling
To late now!!!

We'll have a good evening all of you

My beef, carrots and mushrooms are on in the slow cooker ready for tomorrow
I like to cook it slowly
Tomorrow I'll strain and remove any fat, thicken the gravy, and decide whether to put a pastry or potato topping, maybe one of each

Sandra


----------



## MEES

It makes you think it was easier to go to work .....


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


I'm starting to get the MH itch again so it won't be very long until I leave. No fixed date but in a couple of weeks if not earlier. I have a few things I need to get sorted before I can leave - boring tax related stuff. Perhaps I could need a deadline to get it done? 


Sandra if I let my pup stay with my mum I would like it if she told me if it was too much. I would like to be a recluse too - sometimes. But most of the time I would not. I'm glad to hear that you finally will manage to use your MH!  And I do get you about the shopping for formal occasions. Not m favourite either. Nor shopping in general. Beeing tall I usually find they are out of my size anyway. 


Margaret was that the dogs or the kids you love? 

Viv I'm exhausted from reading about your busy days. I hope everything goes your way! I have a camera too but end up using my phone for everything these days. Or are you doing official pics?


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Christine I have the pup for the pups sake not my daughters
He would be left alone all day at home otherwise
Which is wrong and why I told her she should not get a dog

Margaret going to work had its advantages!!

We will see if going away at weekend turns out to be feasible Christine 

Well must get on and organised for later

Petra is on route to Newcastle to get Megs, it's a long journey there and back in a day for her

Alex has gone to his last exam, not happy today, I think he is just exhausted, he has done too much revision, with too little sleep, but they won't listen
As it happens he has just got back, smiling, it went well it seems

Good now we can remove the table from upstairs, return it to a bedroom, and close the cafe 
Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## aldra

Petra broke down

It seems the electric cut out

She needed a tow truck to bring her home
Sent their meal home

Hope it won't be too long before they get home and eat it

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra it worked well for us taking very little with us and planned to eat out at lot thus there was a lot less to pck and unpack!


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Isabelle stayed last night, her mum was on a girls night out,she's up breakfasted and bathed
Mind you she has been chattering on since 7am
Waiting now for her mum to collect her

May go to Bolton market later,see how the weather turns out, drizzle at the moment
Albert got a bit wet on his cycle ride this morning!!!
A bit nippy here, we have the fire lit, not much like summer

Well the reversing camara is on the van, only it's upside down!!!, men at work, apparently the lens can unscrew and reverse without removing the body of the camara from the van

It's a double, apparently the picture is good, Peter is ordering a screen, the reversing "eye" is on the sat Nav / DVD screen but Albert wants the other one on permanently as a rear view

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## satco

hello to my fellow EB`s !

well , bad news from this side of the pond.
Sieglinde (my wife) is still more or less immobile ,
and I`m busy making her life halfway comfortable.

We try our best to get on the road for few days now and then.
Had some fine days on the campsite of Langballiau (exit of Flensburg fjord)
in may.

wish everyone in here a pleasant summer !

Jan


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Jan and all!


It's a cold Sunday morning here where you might feel there is a sun above the clouds if you are optimistic. But yesterday started in the same manner and got sunny in the evening. So I'm hoping for an encore! My uncle is coming over for coffe and cakes later. Apart from that it's going to be a leisurely day.


Jan I'm sorry to hear about Sieglinde. Is the recovery taking longer than planned? I stayed near Flensburg fjord a bit earlier in april. It is very beautiful there.

Sandra I hope you are getting better weather today. Since it so often end up here in a day or two. 
A permanent rear view mirror sounds like a good idea. I often wonder what is going on behind me when I'm driving.


Have a nice day all!


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning all

Jan sending my best wishes for a speedy recovery for Sieglinde, it's no joy being immobile
Hopefully the warmer weather and a bit of sunshine will speed her on, and you will soon be able to travel

Christine not promising weatherwise here love, still might be a bit better in the south of England

Getting ready to recieve the hoards for Father's Day, bacon butties all round I guess

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all!


Very tired last night so I went to bed early around 8. So now I've had my 7 hours and am up unusually early for me. And for once the day looks really nice this early. No clouds to hide the sun when it get's up. As I write this I can feel my brain making mental lists of all the things I can do if the day turns out to be this nice. What an impatient brain - and I haven't even had my coffee yet!


----------



## MEES

Jan hope sieglinde starts to feel better soon and with your help manages to travel in the motorhome.

Christine you are up bright and early it's cloudy here at the moment but warm.

I have to deliver a waistcoat I have made - bright stripes for grandson to be a munchkin in the school play - W Izard of Oz.

We have been busy in the garden and helping my mum this last week and we are now turning our minds to preparing for our trip to Italy in July.

What happened to June?

Out for lunch with friends later 

Have a good day all

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Christine you are a true early bird this morning

Margaret enjoy preparing for italy, I love italy

Well the mad pup is here now and been fed, I wish I had his energy, or that he had less!!

Meg has applied to be an Aupaur ( can't fatham out that spelling) one in Switzerland, one in Russia
The Swiss family have offered her the job, as yet she has not heard from Russia 

I think she liked the Swiss family so she will PROB take it

The Russian family are mega rich, she would have her own driver, a private flat, food allowance and 800E a month University fees paid for her to learn Russian One child, the younger child has its own Nanny and driver. 20 hrs a week How the other half live!!

Skype is great she has been interviewed on line and had chance to chat with them

She is taking a gap year before deciding what she will do with her law degree, which I think is a great idea

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## satco

(late) good morning 


I had one of these short nights , when the "call of nature" makes get up early 
at 5:30 I had to get up (sigh).

Sandra it is "aux pair "  ( means : mutual)

best ones from this side of the pond 

Jan


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Christine you are a true early bird this morning


Yes well I had a lot of catching up to do! Beeing early on here... :surprise::wink2::grin2:

I'm already yawning but I'll try to keep more normal hours this evening.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Well Alberts radiation treatment times are all over the place

He only finds out the day before, today its 3 pm yesterday was 2.30, he asked for morning as the info said they will try to accomadate you at the time you request!!

Not working out that way so far which makes planning difficult, at least he goes on his scooter so doesn't have trouble parking or have to pay parking fees

Going to Bolton market this morning, weather not looking too good today

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## MEES

That's a pain Sandra what would happen if he was being taken by someone who could only go in the morning? 
However at least it's not an early start and out of rush hour.
It's a bit gloomy at the moment we are having a social trip yo vist my brother and uncle in the midlands today so that will be a change :-(
Have a good day everyone 
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

It was a good idea with the scooter then, Sandra. Gloomy weather here too but often it get's brighter in the evening. I'll be busy with paper work today. And some errands later on.

Have a good day everyone
Christine


----------



## aldra

In fact is in a pain

3 o'clock means ish, by the time he's waited, been treated and got out he's bang slap in the middle of the rush hour through the centre of manchester and home 6.30 to 7pm and he has to leave at 1.30 pm to make it there

5 1/2 hrs for 15 minutes treatment

It's only been three days and already we are fed up

Yesterday he had to go early to see the consultant, when he arrived they said he didn't need to see him this week, so he sat around waiting for his appointment time , so he left at 12.30 and got home at 6.45pm
Abit of organisation might be useful

sandra


----------



## MEES

This is shocking and merits a complaint - we are far to polite.
Hope he has a rest this weekend 
You might be better going and staying there in the motorhome 
Today I have had a very busy day.
Teddy bears picnic this morning ( made sandwiches )
Jacks sports day this afternoon.
Followed by school summer fair ( made a super cake!)
In now shattered
Jacket potatoes and chicken curry for tea 
Have a good weekend all
Margaret


----------



## aldra

We were hoping to go away this weekend 

But we felt too tired

I would hate to stay there in the MH

Shadow would hate it

And I have the pup as well

So

We've sent Megs home

And we will just relax, eat a home made ceaser salad, drunk ,and what the hell

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all a beautiful day here in Lancashire
I'm off to Lidl as soon as I'm sorted. Then ringing for a wedding followed by grandparent duties til bedtime

Hope you get some crest Sandra.

Have a good day everyone.

Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all
Woke about 2 am with cramp, nothing bad but left my legs constantly on the verge of cramping
And "restless"
Very unsettling , I read for a while and got up at 4.30 am

Will have a hot bath and go back to bed later to catch up on some sleep

Just as well I got up as I put Alberts cycling gear on the line yesterday and forgot it, fortunately it hasn't rained but they are a bit damp so in the dryer now

Nothing planned for today, just a quiet day

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Have a good day everyone we are tired so a quiet day for us too.

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good morning all


A quiet sunday morning here with a light drizzle outside. Yesterday was busy with errands. We bough more flowers for the garden among other tasks. Then in the evening I watched Netflix in one room while my mum watched football in the other. 

Margaret and Sandra - I wish you both get slow and quiet days today. And Albert too after his new "full time job".


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Very quiet on here

A beautiful day here and I suspect all over Britain 

Thinking of taking the hound for a swim later, depending when Albert gets back from christies

Have a good day all of you

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good afternoon all!
It's soooooo hot.
Been to town to get some Euros 1.377
Picked some salad and veg
Made lunch and defrosted freezer.
Now laid on bed listening to Archers and reading my book for a while.
Hope you are all enjoying the hot weather.
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Got the aircon unit out last night so at least the bedroom was cool

Megs staggered out of her room complaining of the heat which she says kept her awake and into ours which was cool, so I doubt she will make an appearance for several hrs!!!

Some stormy weather late last night thunder and lightening but not a great deal of rain

Just waiting for the pup to arrive and another day to begin

Hoping t get away this weekend, thinking ofJervauix Abbey, next to the river for the hound to cool

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Finally some real summer outside! So what am I doing inside? Some bills still have to be paid so online banking.


Sandra I'm hoping you can get away too! I would love an aircon unit but they are too noisy. I then prefer the heat. :serious:


----------



## oldtart

Afternoon all
Yes. It's me back on the forum. 

I've just been catching up on the last few posts.

First of all, Sandra, I do hope the weather perks up for you and Albert and you manage to get away.

When are you off to Italy, Margaret. It's on our list. We went to Croatia and the to Venice when we were living in Berlin. 

After our cruise n the boat into Liverpool we have nothing planned until we go off to the States in September. I've never done a long flight before so am a little apprehensive. It's our Golden wedding present to each other!

Our friends who spend most of the year in their motorhome are just back from a 7 day cruise starting in Turkey and visiting Beirut, Cyprus, Jerusalem, Nazereth, the Sea of Galilee, Bethlem and The Dead Sea. They enjoyed visiting the sites but saw the cruise as a means of visiting places they couldnt visit in the motorhome!

Do hope you've got your bills sorted Christine and can get outside!

Dave is just cooking kedgeree (hope I've spelt that correctly)

Val

PS. As regards air conditioning, we took our unit out of the camper over a year ago. Someone was interested but hasn't got back to us. It was working when Marquis took it out. It's there if anyone wants to collect it. Just pm me.


----------



## aldra

Bloody hell old tart

I do like bloody hell
A fabulous swear word

I'd forgotten you

Welcome back

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Thanks, Sandra. It's good to be back.

Val


----------



## MEES

Welcome back would you like to pop round for afternoon tea sometime in next couple of weeks


----------



## Christine600

Yikes!

Wrote a nice post but it would not take. Clicking Reply did nothing. Now I hope this is working?

And if so - have a nice day all including you Val - nice to hear from you.


----------



## cabby

Thats not nice aldra, how could you forget Old Tart.:grin2::grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## oldtart

Well.we're here in Liverpool One in the Apple Store. Dave had a one to one tutorial booked because there were problems with the MacBook.

Pleased to say they can sort it! We're waiting for a new keyboard yo be fitted. I've done my bit of shopping. 

We had lunch in M and S. Not the restaurant, but the food hall where there is seating for you to eat your take away food. Very enjoyable and reasonable. 

I'm catching up with the emails etc and Daves playing with a new MacAir. 

It's very busy. Lots of people buying phones, MacBooks and iPads!

Hope you're all having a good day.

Val


----------



## MEES

Have had a lovely day pottering sitting and napping in the garden.
Starting to get stuff together for Italy .
We leave on the 25th


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
I really am an Early Bird!

Woke up with a thirst, so I'm having a cup of tea.

Dave misheard what he was told in The Apple Store - that it would take 3 to 5 days to put in anew keyboard!! So we go back to pick it up next Friday!

Thank you Margaret for your invitation. Unfortunately, we go away to Daves relatives in Cumbria tomorrow, back Wednesday, go to Nic and Ians Thursday to wait for an Argos furniture delivery, Liverpool Friday and then Have to get the MH organised and food shopping done for Dave to go to the Open Golf with Ian on the Monday for a week. 

We go to a wedding in York on the 25th. Perhaps we can fit something in before you go?

I do hope the weather brightens up. It's very dull with showers at the moment. 

Have a good day everyone.

Val


----------



## MEES

Val just let me know if you have a "window" I was up early also but managed to get back to bed


----------



## oldtart

Yes, Margaret. I'll do that. 

I went back to bed as well after two cups of tea. I feel fine now so think I did the right thing

Dave is just finishing fit tine a self watering system in the plant pots. It'll water for one hour a day. So we'll see how it works.

It's getting hot again!

Val


----------



## MEES

Val we fitted one last week but G was too tight to buy the timer version.
I have been in trouble for forgetting about it a and flooding round the house twice this week


----------



## oldtart

Daves tried it tonight and it seems to be working. He still doesn't have enough, though for all the pots.

Val


----------



## aldra

We have a self watering system

Itworks well but I guessyou need a timer
We have timers front and back

Arrived home to discover the scooter had been stolen

Police recovered it close by

They say the ignition seems to be damaged

We don't know until tomorrow as it was taken to safe storage


So pointless as they had no keys

Am I invited to tea??

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Absolutely Sanda welcome any day just say the word. Would be great if we could co- ordinate with Val but they lead such an exciting life.
We are getting a bit stir crazy as we missed our early summer trip to help out while Joanne is on placement.
She has finished now and we are more or less surplus to requirements except for a hosp app for my mum.
Still plenty of planning for offski in 3 weeks ( Dover/ Calais ) permitting.


----------



## aldra

Mees

We are bogged under with the radiotherapy

We must be getting old

Alberts fine

I'm really struggling to sort out the house and meals alone

Remember his medication

Remember everything

It's almost like he's on hold

He cycles and goes to christies

And I pick up everything else

And I know I haven't got Cancer

But I hardly sleep with cramp
Do you think I'm not as supporting as I should be?.

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all

We've had a couple of summer days - even got out the electric bbq. Today it's cloudy again bu that is OK because I'll be running errands. And preparing for a trip in the MH. As usual not much planned except visiting my dad and perhaps my sister.



aldra said:


> And I pick up everything else
> 
> And I know I haven't got Cancer
> 
> But I hardly sleep with cramp
> Do you think I'm not as supporting as I should be?.


It sounds to me like you are doing very well and that Albert is very lucky to have you around! And you are only human too (I think) and not getting enough sleep is very tiresome. So it's impressive what you do!


----------



## MEES

Don't be so hard on yourself Sandra tell him how you are feeling.
Stop trying to be superwoman it won't matter if so e jobs are not done and some should be delegated to your family.
Organise some treats for yourself or for both of you 
Take care
Margaret


----------



## aldra

I'm feeling very tired

And at times a bit hopeless

I can't fight his Cancer 

No matter how I try

I research

Find ways to help

But they all take time

Juicing, veg etc

And he bless him accepts it all

But he doesn't really engage

So I'm feeling why bother?

I can't drag him through alone

And sometimes I feel, I haven't got Cancer 

But it's destroying my life
So I'm no superwoman 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra no wonder you are feeling down
You can only help him by helping yourself.
I'm sure Albert wants you to feel happy
May be you are trying too hard for your own sake try to relax and do something you enjoy for yourself you can't fight it for him and you really need to look after yourself.
Maybe you should relax the diet a bit perhaps that is too strong for you at the moment .
Not that I have any idea how you feel .....
Hugs
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Margaret 

The meals are really good

He loves them
They take time

For some reason I'm feeling resentful of it all

I feel he isn't engageing

Just siting back and leaving it to me
I can't cure him

No matter how I try

And I feel I need to scream at him

You are going to die

But at least try to fight it yourself
Remember what you need to do

I can't remember everything

But the truth is

Nothing will work

And maybe he knows that

Aldra


----------



## MEES

What exactly do you want him to do - remember men need to do something they don't work in the abstract. He can only hope for the chemo and exercise surely or is there something else.
Could you go out for dinner perhaps with company?
Order take away for once.
Are you telling him how you feel?


----------



## aldra

PROB not Margaret

I just feel so alone

I need him to be the way he always was

In control

For now and forever

But there is no forever

There never was, but I didn't know

And there is no control

And I'm lost in the midst of it all

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all it's cool and cloudy here in Lancashire.
Hubby gone off to docs with blood pressure readings
I'm going to work in Veg garden pic come spuds and broad beans.
Then we are off to watch " the wizard of Oz" grandson is a munchkin 
Spent a happy hour or two organising in the motorhome yesterday 
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Hello Margaret and all

I'm cleaning in the MH since I plan to drive off next week. First to visit family and after that - who knows? But probably not abroad this time.

Margaret those veggies need work but they taste delicious! I have (had more likely) a couple of m2 of vegetables outside my flat. But I don't think the renters care much for it. 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

A lovely day here, sunshine

Not sure whether we will go away this weekend in view of the bike theft

I love home grown spuds Margaret but we don't have the ground to grow them

Looking at a ground anchor for the bike

Waiting to see what the estimate for repair is

Have agood day

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

It's lovely weather here too - but a bit too cold with winds. But perfect for drying the carpets from the MH which I have given a wash! 

Best of luck with the repairs, Sandra. It's irritating and take time but it's only a thing after all.


----------



## aldra

Well heavy duty locks on the 6foot gates, 2 of them

Our son is bringing us a ground anchor 

The internal gate at the front needs a heavy duty lock

The one we had wasn't really heavy duty

It was really to stop people entering and meeting face to face the hound from hell, now it will be heavy duty for the times he isn't here

So we are locked in

Sad isn't it??

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all

Just finished cleaning the house, and made a big jar of preserved lemons, they taste so much fresher than bought ones. 

Fab in a chicken tagine

Salad prepared, rice cooked just the chicken to roast 

Just as well we are not going away Albert is very tired today, PROB the accumulation of radiotherapy and the upset about his bike

Still waiting to know if the estimate is accepted, the garage is checking the extent of the damage today

We might go to Elton Reservoir tomorrow if the weather keeps up and let shadow have a swim 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Done a bit of cleaning and a bit of gardenining
Enjoying the tennis
Well done with the security features
We are open to all front and back.
We were burgled 20 years ago
But fingers crossed !
Christine you too can join the domestic goddess club


----------



## Christine600

MEES said:


> Christine you too can join the domestic goddess club


Are there any admission requirements? 0


----------



## aldra

Yes course ther are

You need to be a sad individual

Start running christine whilst you can

Mind you, if you ever get here

I'll cook for you

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Christine I feel that you more than meet our admission requirements
So that's me, Sandra and possibly Val to start .
I am itching to get away now.
Van is half packed - that means I will forget what I have already put in 
We are trying to get hold of a spare wheel oft the van.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Margaret, lists and more lists, it's an age thing

I hate packing the van, even more so unpacking it

Hoping the sun will come out so I can air the duvets, still got the summer and autumn ones on, need to seperate them and pack one away

It was a bit too warm last weekend with them both on

No pup today, he's a bundle of energy always chewing something, sticks he loves keeps sneaking them in from the garden, and indestructible dog toys, he destroys with ease

Peaceful without him

Nothing much planned for today we are both feeling tired

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Well, we're back from Cumbria and have spent the last couple of days getting the camper and Dave organised for the Open golf next week. 

I think I've probably said that Dave, Ian and Ians brother-in -law, Andrew, go off in the camper every year. They're staying at a site in Cupar.

Dave gets all the food and does the cooking, while Andrew and Ian do the washing up etc.

Do I qualify as for the domestic goddess club, Sandra?

I do act as sous chef to Dave and have been doing some of the cooking largely! I always do the clearing up!

Val


----------



## aldra

Of course you do Val
Although I'm not sure domestic goddess is a title to aspire too

However it seems that your Dave does a lot of cooking

I often cook the meal, leave it in the oven 

Open a bottle of wine

Then it's down to Albert 

I'm a semi goddesss

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Does Dave get a title??????

Val


----------



## aldra

Will semi God do???????

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Definitely!

Now I'll do my goddess bit and bring the washing in

Val


----------



## aldra

I never even put the machine on

Let alone hung the clothes out

Godessless
Sandra


----------



## MEES

There is always tomorrow fellow goddesses 
I've been repairing grandsons " Flumpy " yet again
And sewing up pockets in Graham's favourite summer pants.
I also made a beautiful strawberry cream cake, picked and froze broad beans
Dug up spuds and made ham , new potatoes, broad beans and dill sauce for lunch.
Think I am truly a goddess today
Oh I missed off the weeding and washing. 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Missed the weeding and washing?

Call yourself a Godess ???

Must try harder!!

I did nothing

Roast veg for tea with yoguart 

Made soup

Juiced carrots, grapefruit and ginger

And watched TV catch up

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Raining here, well drizzling, that stuff that wets you through

Waiting for two of the grandkids to arrive, school holiday time again

Alberts leaving soon as he has an early appointment, so needs to get away before the rush hour traffic, last week thank goodness

Not much planned other than childminding and pup minding !!!

I usually make tea for all of them for Petra to take home when she collects the kids

Not sure what I've got in the freezer so need to check when I've finished my coffee

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

A nice peaceful day then Sandra
I'm off to Southport to get a Mifi
Have a good day all.


----------



## aldra

Are you going to 3Three ? Margaret

I keep meaning to go as I'm wondering if we can now buy a sim here for use abroad

Last trip I had to purchase the sim inthe individual countries

With 3s new Europe wide maybe that's changed

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi. Hope you didn't get too wet in Southport, Margaret. It's been pouring down all morning, here. 

I've seen Dave off to St. Andrews for the golf, cleared up, put some chicken in for my lunch and now I'm transferring all my addresses etc. from a really old address book to a new one. 

I've just filled up the bird feeders and Mrs. Woodpecker has just arrived along with lots of goldfinches!

Val


----------



## MEES

Yes you can use it abroad I bought a monthly rolling contract
Just trying to set it up and practisvusing it!
Val I got very wet


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Up early this morning, not sure it was such a good idea

I often get up early 4.30 ish then go back to bed about 9 read and dose for a couple of hrs, unfortunately I can't when the pup is here and Alberts at the hospital

I'm just sorting the last of Megs holiday clothes, I rinsed them all to freshen them, so just repacking everything 

About to wash the floors, cleaning day today as Kath will be here at 9am, need to do floors before Winston arrives to chase the mop!!!!!!

Margaret was your contract for a MIFI Sim or a phone??

Megan was going to change her contract to 3 for when she goes to Switzerland but they said it would only be valid for three months abroad??

Is that per year I wonder??

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## MEES

It's for a mobile broadband I've not got it working yet I may be back to the store later. It comes on all lights working then after a minute of two the green signal strength goes to red.
The three phone for abroad is supposed to be for visits not long stays but on the forum it has worked for longer.
Would having a couple of pay as you go sims work if you swapped them over after a couple of month?
Beautiful morning here off fo lunch with friends later
Have a good day everyone


----------



## aldra

I tHink I read that on some forum Margaret 

Two SIM cards, must takeo a trip to three3

I've had the MIFI for a few years now, excellent especially when travelling in England 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all (not really anymore...)


I've postponed my MH trip a bit because of an upset stomach. But I've seen my doc and are eating pills so hopefully it won't be too long. I love the part about beeing flexible with the MH. No need to change train/plane tickets or anything. 


Sandra so you do the floors while Kathy cleans elsewhere? My mum's cleaners do the floors and the bath/kitchen. But right now they are on holiday. 

Margaret I have a MiFi box too - they are brilliant! But 3 does not operate in norway so I have to use my more expensive plan. Looking forward to 2017 when roaming charges will be illegal.


----------



## oldtart

Afternoon all.
Well I've just chalked up a 'first'. First customer into the new Booths store at Burscough. It's actually on the new roundabout between Burscough and Ormskirk, A59. 

I'd read it was opening at 10am and was going past about 9 30. The car park was nearly empty so I went in, parked up and went to the entrance. It's supposed to be their largest store. The chairman, Peter Booth arrived in a carriage drawn by two white horses. At 10am he made a little speech and cut the ribbon. They took down the rope where I was standing and said, go in. I was greeted by Mr. Booth who shook my hand for being the first customer and headed over for a piece of Lancashire cheese! . It was absolutely delicious, I was told they have it specially made to their own recipe. I washed it down with some prosechio. 

I bought a few things, had a look round and came home. I was particularly impressed with the wine, spirits,bakery and fruit and veg. Though will have to compare price and quality with Aldi. 

I've done the washing so now I'll carry on cleaning!!

Val


----------



## aldra

Val the quality etc will be good

The price will not 

We used booths years ago when we spent a lot of time in the Lake District 

They will of course have different things but they won't match Aldi for price

The best lancashire cheese Ive tasted is from a butcher in Barrowford

Katsouries, on Bury market, is a close second with their creamy lancashire

Next time you're up this way we will go

Christine, Kath does upstairs, then wipes all my kitchen kitchen cupboards

To be fair there isn't that much to do, change a bed , clean two bathrooms, and 1 bedroom

Check the other 3

And Hoover the stairs

I clean them inbetween anyway

She may get off lightly but it's lovely to know all upstairs is done

She is supposed to do windows upstairs etc 

But I need to remind her

I PROB don't really need a cleaner

But she was great after my heart op and she worries about Albert 

I do downstairs, wash the floors

I do it alternate days and it takes me no time

Like to keep everything spotless ish

We have a dog

Well we have two now!!

If we go away in Sept that will be the last of Winston

He will need to learn to be at home alone for a couple of months

Mind you he is a little love

Although by the time I've rescued shoes, sticks, collected every toy he's shredded

Fed him twice

I wonder

But he loves contact in between his mad moments, he is brilliant with a tennis ball

Until it shoots under the kitchen units

Lost untill Kath or the kids come to get them out

What an exciting life I keep

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Good day all

Went to Bolton market

Darren gives us chicken for shadow

Actually he gives us whatever he sells
Asked what fish he recommends 

Turbot

Expensive

But free to us

Cooked with clams
I'm not sure I'd have it again

But definately NOT fishy

But I'm not sure

I like the taste of fish

And clams are definately in

Aldra


----------



## MEES

Sounds yummy to me

After a hectic time childminding we ended up with egg chip and beans


----------



## aldra

Well it's how it is

Eggs chips and beans

Comfort food

God knows as grandparents

We need some comfort

Had Megan tonight

She hates fish but loves chicken Caesar salad

But can't make the caesear sauce
She can grate the parmasan cheese
Beyond that hopeles

I'm thinking off disowner her
Surely that's ok

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

A cat has just caught something outside my kitchen patio doors, I didn't go to look

I think it will be a mouse

Looks like a lovely day weatherwise

I may be inclined to give the van a good clean before Peter takes it away, the inside that is

Megan is going away for a week with two friends today
Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Morning all
Up early this morning.

Dave at the golf. Windy for him, but hopefully not the rain like yesterday.

Into a lot planned today. Some shopping.

Might chill out and read!

Have a good day, all.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Sandra, Val and others


I'm still at home feeling queasy. But when things settle down I'm off! It's raining so it does not matter much that I'm delayed. Almost anything with eggs or chips in it is comfort food for me. But I'm not fond of potatoes so I make chips from celeriac roots and turnips. Make a lovely fish&chips! 

Sandra I'm sure it's OK for you to disown Megan. You got to draw the line somewhere.  My teenager nephew love to make delicious food for himself. But his sister can't manage the simplest snacks. Unless they are for the horse. Then she's keen. 

Val what are you reading? I'm reading a new for me swedish crime novel by Michael Hjorth og Hans Rosenfeldt. So far I find it quite boring. But I've only read half yet.


----------



## aldra

Hope you soon feel better Christine

I'm feeling a bit fragile today, just made sandwiches for Megan and friends, they are flying to Marrakech today

Think I'll slip back to bed and read for awhile

It is weekend after all 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning girls

I too was up at 6.30 but managed to get back to sleep 

Christine I hope your stomach is recovered and you can get away.

I'm off to Lidl this morning we have neighbours coming for a meal tonight so need to get cracking!
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

Morning all. I'm a bit later this morning. I'm on the iPad. Ive read the news, checked out Facebook. I don't put posts on, just 'like', 'share' or 'comment'! It has been interesting though. One of my staff from my last headship has just retired and I've enjoyed reading what she's been up to and her plans for the future.

Christine. I do hope you're feeling better. At the moment, I'm reading Eat, Sleep,Cycle. Anna Hughes account of her cycle tour around the coast of the UK. It's brought back memories of places we've visited previously in the MH. She cycled from London to Aberdeen so far. I'm looking forward to reading of her experiences on the west coast. 

I've downloaded more books this morning including a new Ann Cleeves that's being released on 10th. September. I've read all her books. I have paid £6 49 for it! I've corresponded with her over the Shetland series as we visited there in 2004. I wasn't happy with the ending of one of the books. I won't say any more as 1 don't want to spoil it for anyone who hasn't read it. After the Shetland series she advised me which of her books to read and the order to do it. 

Well Sandra, it's Sunday, the weekend so I'm going to stay in bed and read! As you say, it is weekend! Dave won't be back till late tomorrow with the rearrangement of the Open Golf.

Decisions, decisions. Do I go back and do a spellcheck and risk losing this post. No. Fingers crossed there aren't too many mistakes.

Have a good day all. 

Val


----------



## MEES

Morning all gave been up for hours.

Have seen daughter and her family off to M/Chester airport for a wedding in Kos

Now going to watch son in the Ironman it was heaving it down for the 2.4 mile open water swim

He is now part way round the 112 mile cycle ride then just the marathon to go!

Utter madness 

Have a good day all


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Val and others!


I'm having a slow morning. Eaten my eggs, read the news on my computer. I may start a wash later today but if I do that will be all I do today. 


Val I haven't read anything by Ann Cleeves but I do enjoy the TV series. Perhaps I'll pick up the books when the memories from the TV has faded a bit.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Megs has texted, she loves the hotel and has booked atour around the monuments,a camel ride,a three course meal and Moroccan show £70 the lot!!!
Given she is trying to do a week on £200, I've transferred the trip money to her account

How she will go on a camel I don't know, even a visit to her dads stall has her stripped off and everything washed, it smells of fish she says, wait whilst she smells camel!!!!!!

The sun is out and Peter seemingly is collecting the van today although I thought it was Sat he went away. Just checking with Gill.

No more bookings next year, if we get away in May/June they can have the van, if not then it's left free for when we can

We could have used in the next few weeks, aholiday would be good but I wouldn't leave shadow in kennels

So fingers crossed for sept

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all looks like a changeable day here today.
Am busy on with the packing .
Spare wheel arrived last night husband wants to mount it on the roof .
He is an engineer but I'm not so keen don't fancy having to get it down in an emergency.
Still better keep it zipped 
Lots of little jobs to do and we are in charge of daughters two Dalmatians as well.
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## MEES

Where is everyone ?


----------



## Christine600

MEES said:


> Where is everyone ?


I'm at home with an upset stomach. So waiting and trying to be patient. Want to take off. But not like this.

A spare wheel on the roof sounds cumbersome to me. But on my van it's bolted on the outside under the van. Which isn't much better. Don't think I could get it out if I tried. So I would have to call AA to get help. I have been thinking about getting a spare tire I can keep in the garage. After reading about people stranded for days since locating the exact tire you need took some time. And over weekends etc. But I haven't gotten it yet...

Sandra does this mean you cancelled a MH trip so that Peter could take it on an unscheduled trip? That was generous of you!


----------



## MEES

Christine hope your stomach is improving seems like you have had it for a while.....
Steadily packing insurance papers arrived today.
Off to get hair cut and coloured this afternoon.
Have a good day all


----------



## aldra

No christine

Prior to Cancer 

We only travelled may/June 

Sept/oct 

Off season

The school holidays belonged to the kids

We didn't want them

Now we are skirting operations, radiotherapy 

Cancer that has no concern where or when it appears
The kids had already booked, Ferries booked, holidays arranged

And hey

They are taking grandkids
So no we couldn't cancel their holiday

Even though it coincides with a slot we could us

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone.
What a couple of days!

Dave was very thankful for our spare tyre on Monday. He left the golf at St Andrews about 8pm and one of the rear tyres shredded just South of Glasgow. It took thecRAC two and a half hours to get to him. He told them it was a Rapido motor caravan on a Mercedes chassis. When the RAC finally arrived he said he'd passed Dave twice but was looking for a Mercedes Sprinter! Anyway. Dave stopped at Tebay for an hours sleep and finally got back at 530 yesterday morning. We had two appointments in Liverpool so he couldn't even have a lie in. We've been sorting the MH out today. 

The cheapest new tyre was fron Kwikfit, but it has to be ordered. He may get it fitted tomorrow otherwise it will be next week as we are going to a wedding in York on Friday and will be away till Tuesday. 

I'm off to bed now.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!

Just a quick one but I finally got some pills that works for my stomach. So hopefully it won't be too long now. Except if my brother come visiting which he said he might since I haven't left yet. I'm glad if he does - no problem delaying my trip if so.


Val what should you have done with one of those spray cannisters. Not much help with a shredded wheel.

Sandra hopefully you'll get your slot too eventually! 

Margaret well done it's 3 weeks waitinglist at the hairdresser here thanks to everyone beeing gone on their holidays.


----------



## oldtart

Hopefully you'll be well again soon, Christine.

When are you off, Margaret? We haven't managed a get together with Sandra, have we?

We're off to York tomorrow for the wedding. Back on Tuesday evening. Hope the weathers ok as the reception etc is outside.

Val


----------



## MEES

Off Saturday morning 
Knackered with preparations
Think I'm getting carried away !


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


When at first you delay going away then other things to do start popping up. Now my mum wants us to drive to the city for some shopping. So that's what we're doing today. It's raining so we might as well be inside a shopping cente all day. 


Margaret - only one day to go! :grin2:

Val - have fun!


----------



## oldtart

Afternoon all
Not having fun at the moment Christine. On the M62 on the way to York. Been in a traffic jam for at least 20 minutes. Going a little faster now. Our 3 mobile mifi comes in very useful.nat least I am entertaining myself on the iPad instead of getting stressed out in this traffic. Dave is doing really well. We are in the car.

Margaret- I do hope you are not affected by all the problems on the M20 and Dover/Calais. 

Well we're going faster now. Hope it lasts. I can't say I enjoy travelling on motorways.

Do ope you all have an enjoyable weekend.

Val


----------



## aldra

Hi everyone

Peter and Gill were held up in Dover for about an hour, then about 11/2 hrs a Calais with migrant problems

I really have No patience with the illegal immigrants it's getting beyond a joke

Margaret make sure you have a nice picnic to while away the delays on either side

Peter and Gill seemed quite relaxed about it all, they have reached the camp site in Paris, they will love Paris, their recommendation to the last restaurant omitted till tell us that no veg was served with the very expensive main course other than a few chips, there it was a chicken breast, a tiny pot of inedible "butter sauce?" Which I sent back and asked them to change for a pepper sauce and about 8 chips

I can see them sitting outside a cafe, paying 12E for a cup of coffee and loving it
But they will enjoy the whole experience

It's strange we more than them could afford it now, but old habits die hard, with six kids we had to budget hard and it sort of sticks, so I am a lost cause

And anyway I reckon I can cook with the best of them( loads of smiley emoticons )

Christine I hope the shopping trip went well

I've done nothing today except cut Alberts hair, he was beginning to look like a mad professer 

Soak in a hot bath and read a book

Albert is soaking 3 times a week , as am I ,in an Epsom salt and bicarbonate bath, two cups Epsom 1 bi carb

It's suppossed to detoxify especially radiation and chemotherapy

If not it leaves his and my skin really soft

Need to buy it in bulk though 

Rub all his scars with bio oil

And the area treated with radiation

The scars are definately benifitting 
And he has had no skin problems in the area exposed to radiation

Even though it's an area previously operated on

So who knows
I research and keep going

I'll pull him through if it kills me

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Oh yes lots of nice baths and massaging with oils sounds good to me


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Just wondering how Margaret went on at the ferry terminal, the delays were bad yesterday at the port

Are you away now christine??

Well it's a lovely day here so a bit of gardening I think

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

Have a really nice trip, Margaret! :laugh::kiss::laugh:



aldra said:


> Are you away now christine??


No I'm not. The plans changed when my brother wanted to visit. He's coming late this week. But after that I am off!


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!

Just a quick post to tell I'm finally off tomorrow! I'll spend a few weeks pottering about and probably not going abroad with the possible exception of a quick venture across the Swedish border for some cheap meat and wine at the border shops.
I'm in and out packing my van inbetween the rain showers. 

I wish you all lot's of sunny summer days!


----------



## oldtart

A have a super time Christine. I hope you have good weather.
Val


----------



## aldra

Have a great trip Christine

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Thank you Val & Sandra! 


I drove for a couple of hours - then stopped for the night. It's raining but it does not matter. I'm on tour!


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Well the early birds seem to have flown

How is everyone
Margaret and Christine are on the road somewhere

Are you on your travels yet Val 

We have Tuggy and little Ellie staying at the moment, which is really nice

Have a good day wherever you are

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

I'm still around Sandra. I've had a frustrating few days. My mobile dropped out of my back pocket in my trousers down the loo on Friday!!!!!

Retrieved it and the SIM card. No signal on phone so as it was insured through our bank it's gone off for repair or replacement. I had to buy A new one as it's our main phone. Now have a very basic HTC desire 320. I hate it! Should have the Galaxy or replacement back on Thursday. 

Not a lot going on otherwise. I'm trying to read up on all the places we'll be visiting when we visit the States. So much I don't know on the history etc. I've put my kindle away for a while. 

Val


----------



## cabby

I am surprised to read that you carry your phone in your back pocket.Is there any reason, I am sure there will be.00

Have you taken tuggers on as a border then Sandra.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## aldra

Margaret what a pain

Cabby, Tuggy has been upto visit it us, he leaves tomorrow, what a lovely guy 

We have all enjoyed it

Little Ellie is a foisty little thing, not a lot bigger than the hound from Hells' head

They have been for a swim in the river the past two days and loved it

Till next time

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Cabby. . No I don't usually carry it around in my pocket. When I'm out its always in my handbag. 

I work in a charity shop for our local hospice on Friday mornings. My phone is our main one and I was expecting an important call. I thought it was the safest place as the only other place where I could hear it was on the counter. Wrong!!!

Val


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!


Val I drowned mine in coffee once. Opened it up and removed the battery. Then put the rest in a bag of rice and kept it there a couple of days to dry out. And it worked again! Still can't belive my foggy brain remembered this rice rescue method I once heard about.

I have been visiting friends and had guests staying over but now I'm on my own in the norwegian mountains. Tried my mifi today and I'm really surprised it worked out here in nowhere.

Sandra it's nice having friends over for a visit! Especially when the "kids" play well with eachother. 

Cabby I hope you are enjoying the summer too!


----------



## aldra

Hi Christine, good to hear from you

Val almost phoned you to pop over for a meal and meet Tugboat

But thought you might be away

You said you would like to meet some of the regulars on here

Although Tuggy frequents the fruitcakes as many on here do

He has gone today to explore a bit of the North

But we had a lovely week together

Nothing fancy, cycling with Albert each morning

Walking the dogs, little and large!!

Taking them swimming in the river, where shadow swims, strongly and little Ellie swims with her tail acting as a rudder

Nice meals and early nights

He chopped wood with Albert who is constantly retrieving chopped trees for the fire

We enjoyed his stay so much, I hope he did

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Sandra - having good friends over for holiday is just as nice as going away. 


I am staying at a random camp site and as usual I find I much prefer a quiet place by the sea or in the mountains. Having EHU and unlimited wifi is nice but listening to the people in the caravan two places over until 2 am is not fun when you really want an early night. So after posting this I'm off again.  Quiet beats wifi any time.


----------



## oldtart

Hu Christine, Sandra and anyone else out there.

I fully agree Christine with your comments about noisy neighbours. I really feel it is so rude and inconsiderate. I like my peace and quiet wherever I am staying.

Well. I've got my phone back yesterday. Repaired. It seems to be working fine again. Dave has the HTC Desire 300 that we had to buy to put us on. It was about half price from Vodafone,our providers. I've learnt my lesson!

Rain again today! I can't get my washing dry!

Have a good day all

Val


----------



## cabby

Rain, it is blisteringly hot down here.:grin2::grin2: washing out on the line.

cabby


----------



## oldtart

Washing done and dried! Rain just starting here!

Val


----------



## aldra

Had a beautifuldayof sunshine

Albert finished the hedges and started the Ivy 

Clocked off at two for a shower and Sunday dinner

Roast pork and trimmings

Then the heavens opened, it threw it down, same last night

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi Sandra
Just seen your post.dont know how I missed it!

Yes we were actually around last week. Would love to have met Tugboat.

Busy this week

Monday - prepare MH for last trip out before we Sorn it till next year.

Tuesday. Eye appointment with consultant at St. Paul's Liverpool.

Wednesday,Thursday. Cheshire Fairoaks for a couple of days. 
Friday. Back. Sort out MH and put it to bed.

Sunday off to friends and family in Cumbria. Return Wednesday.

Dentist Thursday.

Hopefully chill out onFiday.

Val

Sandra. It's nearly 9pm and I've just found my post. It never went!! I'll try again. I've had half a bottle of wine since then! Now at Nic and Ians. Here goes!!!!


----------



## satco

hello my fellow early birds ,

I am so sorry for having been absent such a long time.
We had some grieve this year , my mum and her partner
both died at the age of almost 82 , within a fortnight.
My wife is still reduced in mobility .
Hell this year is fairly a used one .....

hope to be able to check in more often during autumn and winter.

best wishes for you all.

Jan


----------



## cabby

Sorry to hear your news satco, but it is good to see you posting again.Hope things improve.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Hi Jan

Sorry to hear your news

But like cabby glad to see you back

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Hi jan from me good to hear from you sorry to hear you have had a rough year 
We r just back from a great 5 week trip to zlake Garda - very hoy it was too.
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

I'm sorry to hear Jan. I wish you both and your old camel can get on the road again soon.


I'm still on my holiday trip. Not homesick yet!


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone still busy sorting out van/washing from our trip to Italy where we joined up with family making 6 adults and 5 kids 
We transported most of their camping gear there is plenty to sort out!
Van is off to have the esp? Valve sorted out as it chatters like a strangled chicken when we switch the engine off!!
It's also having service and Mot 
Hope to be. Off to Spain at end of Sept 
Hope you are all enjoying your travels- or preparing for them especially Sandra and Albert 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all

Albert has had his surgery and is back on the ward, hopefully home tomorrow

We too hope to be heading for Spain at the end of Sept Margaret

I'm off to bed for a couple of hours as I've been awake since 3.30am

House all straight so shower he a snooze

Have a good day all

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Margaret, Sandra and all!


Sandra I'm glad to hear the op going well. He's made of good stuff your Albert I think!


I'm not yet back home. Driving back and forth visiting friends, replacing defect leisure batteries etc. We had two weeks of summer late in August and thank God for that because it's been and is raining a lot.

I'm trying to arrange a trip to Italy in oct-nov for my mum (and me since she does not drive  ). It's not yet certain but I hope we can make it work.

Have a nice day!


----------



## aldra

Afternoon all

Christine check out the sites in Italy, we found a lot were closed from the end of sept

There are apparently a good many sostas although the book we had was Italian and many of the sostas were on campsites . Might have helped if we read Italian !!

If you are there in Nov I'm assuming you will heading for the warmer South 

Albert's home, a bit weary now but should be better after a good nights sleep

Catch you all tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## satco

well ,here I am , and what do I find ??? an empty forum 
hope everyone is alright.
2 days ago I celebrated my 60th birthday 

have fun everyone
Jan


----------



## cabby

Belated BIRTHDAY greetings from me.ccasion4:ccasion4:ccasion4:


cabby


----------



## aldra

A very happy 60th year Jan

Hope your wife is feeling better now

At the moment we are in France on route to Spain

Val is in America

Margaret is leaving shortly for Malaga and we hope to meet up at the camp site there

Christine? Not sure if she's touring or not at the moment

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Congratulations Jan!







:kiss::smile2:

Happy travels, Sandra, Val & Margaret! :grin2::grin2::grin2:

I'm just back home at the moment but I'll leave for Italy in a couple of weeks. Just have to wash clothes and visit doctors etc.

Also I've started sleeping badly after coming back home. So I am awake all night falling asleep in the morning. So definately not an Early Bird these days. :roll:


----------



## HermanHymer

Happy Birthday Jan and many more. Seems like the gang are all heading off somewhere and i'm heading home. I just hate that !! But its a terrific day in the English channel.


----------



## aldra

good for youchristine 

Now I wish we were going to Italy

So we could finally meet

Still who knows maybe next year

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Just got my Mifi working!
We are at Cadillac South of Bordeaux
Headin for Pau and the Somport tunnel
Hope you are all well
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Sounds wonderful, Margaret! :smile2:


----------



## aldra

we are very close

sandra and albert


----------



## MEES

Sandra on
Y just seen your last post!
We are now at Torre de Mar 
Hope you are enjoying your travels
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Will no doubt join you Margaret

Chilling here for a few days or maybe a week

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Have fun you two! :grin2: :grin2:

You're so lucky we are heading to Italy. :nerd:


----------



## aldra

raining here at present

still we struggled to put up the kango so staying put for a day or two

hope it won't rain for too long, the scooter is unloaded

margaret will we get on site ok there?

christine enjoy 

sandra


----------



## MEES

Yes but best pitches usually booked but some are still free.
Pitches are not massive big van and awning will more or less fill pitch .
Massive dog walking area adjacent . No rain here 
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning, Spaniards!

In general I think pitches get smaller and smaller further south. Like they are shrinking from the heat. And northern countries follow strict rules about distances apart more vigorously.


----------



## MEES

Sandra have you sent me a message cause cant open it.
We r on pitch 189 walk up from shop we r on left.
You pull up along side office
Go in and ask which pitches are free
Then walk round with map and pick one.
They vary in size and shape so have a good look round.
Look for us and if we are in we will help you.
Do you know when/ if you are going to arrive?
Margaret


----------



## aldra

We're staying put for a few days 

Then coming down, don't know how long it takes, road conditions ect as we have never been that far south

Prefer not to travel to long each day as we are towing so stick at around 50

Did send you a message but ignore it

We've decided to manage without a phone till we get down to you

We can receive and send iPhone messages and open them in the Apple Mac whilst we have Internet 

Most of the kids have I phones

See you so


----------



## aldra

iPad froze
Sandra and albertxxxx


----------



## MEES

Not sure where u r now!


----------



## aldra

Haro 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Where is that not heard of it !


----------



## satco

guess she`s here 

https://www.google.de/maps/place/26...m2!3m1!1s0xd4f8bde50907717:0xc82e0cd24b1c0c42

Jan


----------



## aldra

Spot on Jan
Weather not brilliant though
Damp and windy

Sandra


----------



## MEES

It's beautiful here in Torre.
You have a long way to get here yet.there are two stops we use between Burgos and here.
Arandajuz and St Elena.

Arandajuz is just after the ring road round Madrid
St Elena is a bit further on bu close to motorway.

Advise keep to main ( free) motorways and follow satnav keep an eye on map as well!
Motorway Granada towards Motril then towards Malaga on new motorway. It's beautiful all the way 
Enjoy
Margaret


----------



## aldra

We are coming

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Now just outside of Madrid

One Kl from the A2

May arrive in Malaga this evening

If not then tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Half a days drive doing well


----------



## aldra

We were it seems 7 hours driving away

We have arrived exhausted with a very bad tempered hound

The guy at the office gave us a pitch with no map 

More interested in how long we would stay

One night said Albert if the pitch is crap
And it was

We couldn't fit on it without the two trees never mind with them
So we chose another which is booked from the 20
Tomorrow we will look around he didn't offer us that option at first, neither did he offer us a map so having trolled around peering at numbers Albert was well pissed off by the time he went back to ask for a map

Would be good if we could put up the kanga 

Couldn't on here it's long enough though

Shadow loves the field

Both of us very tired
Will find you tomorrow

Sandra and albert


----------



## MEES

A lovely day on the beach at Torre del Mar !


----------



## satco

wish you all a fine winter on the beaches of Spain 

Jan


----------



## aldra

Thanks Jan

How is your wife doing?

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Methinks the early birds have flown south for the winter.

So what's the weather going to be for the rugby tomorrow?

Will have to book my return flights today for next year today as Emirates' specials end Sunday. Will have to be April now. March flights are back to full price. I was going to book when I got back to RSA and Emirates emailed saying "you got 3 days to book" and then on the 2nd day the specials were no longer available!

On TV now we have a blow by blow (literally) (rocks, bricks, police, water cannons) visual of the stand-off between the (varsity) students of the Fees Must Fall campaign and the police at Union Buildings in Pretoria. Burning of portaloos. Deeemands!

Can't condone violence, but university fees are unaffordable for most so something must be done. Demanding free enducation for all, but that's unattainable with low number of taxpayers. Chicken and egg really. But government needs to reprioritise.

English weather in SA this week - it is the rainy season here, hot when there's no clouds, but pleasant low 20's when it's clouded over.

Loggin on to Emirates now! Thank good ness for credit cards and the internet.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## cabby

I have to admit that sometimes I wonder where you are Viv.as your details say UK. but I assume you live in RSA.Or is it the other way round.

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer

In the words of the song..,."wherever I lay my head is my home". I honestly can't give a definitive answer, emotionally. Providing I spend 183 days a year in UK I have British residency and technically I comply with that. But I have flown south for the winter and am living just outside Durban. I grew up in central Africa (since the age of 10) so I'm not acclimatised to cold weather.

I've never worked in UK so don't get a British pension. I have a SA work pension so it benefits me to spend rands for my upkeep rather than pounds (3 or 4 times the cost in UK, as opposed to SA, not taking winter heating into account). I also have almost free medical here.

The Afrikaners have a word for the male equivalent of me - it's _soutpiel_ - someone who has one foot in UK and the other in S Africa, with the "other bit" dangling in the ocean. There is no female equivalent, but the sentiment is appropriate. I could just as easily live in France or Switzerland (if I had the money).

I agonise over where I want to grow "old and stupid" and I haven't yet come to a final decision. I don't have forever to think about it! I recently read that UK topped the table of countries that look after its aged.


----------



## satco

@ Sandra

well , she`s doing better.
She can manage to walk about 500meters before
the pain comes back. She`s using special jelly shoe-inlays
to support the rotten heel-bones.

she will have to live with it , that was last statement of her doc.
when the pain is too hard , she swallows some painkillers (diclofenac/novalgin etc.pp.)

my best regards to all snowbirds 

Jan


----------



## aldra

Love to you both Jan

Are you managing to get away in the MH ?

Sandra


----------



## satco

dear sandra ,

oh yes we do.
The layout of the "old camel" allows to be away for a fortnight or so.
Once we start part-timing ( I desperately hope we can....) we will have to change the MH .
We are looking for a Frankia or Phoenix (used at a reasonable price....  )

But for the time being we get along with the "old camel" , the only disadvantage for Sieglinde
is , that she has to sleep in thelower bunk bed ( she snores like a wounded T-Rex ) , which is 4 meters away 
from my bed 

best regards from northern Germany
Jan


----------



## MEES

Hi jan glad to here you are still getting away in the old camel
We are in Spain in ours with Aldra at the moment.
When we het home we might sell outs and look for something a bit smaller but we r reluctant to give up the space and amenities we have with the Rimor 
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mornin all, been up since 3:25, brain overactive, bored now.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Had a lovely meal at Margaret's last night, proper chips not those dreadful French fries

We arrived an hour too early as fools that we are we forgot to put the clock back!!!

Packing up today ready to move on tomorrow, heading round the coast hopefully to meet up with Bigtree, then back up throughFrance

Might need to change the tunnel ticket the speed we move at

No rush as long as the weather is mostly dry, cold is not a problem

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## aldra

We have just enjoyed a lovely evening with Margaret, graham , Bob and Maureen 

Our turn to cook

It was lovely and I think they enjoyed the meal

I certainly enjoyed them

Tomorrow we move on

Bigtree we are on our way

Now , I know we are going to enjoy you two
Sandra andalbert


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

First again, but slept betterer.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Packing up today and moving on

The sun is shining which is a help

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra thanks for a delicious meal and a lovely evening last night.
Looks like the sun has come out for your 'pack up' and safe journey onwards.
Margaretx


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all


It's raining here in Roma so we are having a quiet day in the van. Have been busy seeing the sights. Did not meet the pope. I'm hurrying to write this as I only have a few minutes left on my wifi quota.

Margaret, Sandra & families - it sounds lovely meeting up like this. I wish you all a good trip back eventually. We will start driving north in a week or so I think.

Jan you should look for a new van with double doors between the beds! Like my Charisma has because of the bath in the middle. It can successfully quiet my mum who also have snoring abilities from the jurassic era. :grin2:

Kev you need to build another van to get your brain something to do!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Would love to, but not up to it anymore, got very creaky over the last two years, I could do it but it'd probably finish me off.


----------



## Christine600

Got a cold so stopped randomly in San Marino. Want a campsite with wifi to entertain myself catching up on Downton etc while holed up in my van. Finally managed to connect after trying all day. I wonder how many iq points a fever shaves off? Must be some...


Kev just maintaining your Riviera might be enough. If it's anything like like mine. Something usually fails on mine on my trips. A few days ago my solar controller failed and had to be disconnected. So this trip is no exception. :grin2: On earlier trips I've had a flat tire, hole in the water pressure tank, a stuck rollo curtain on the windscreen and a faulty generator. I had to get help for some of these but you may be better at diy.


----------



## satco

what a freaking week.... mum in law has been put into artificial coma , we
desperately hope she will recover from her pneumonia.
And me .... I had my piles removed this morning , 4 of those at the same time (hell what a fantastic morning....)
@Christine , hope you get better soon !!

Jan


----------



## cabby

sounds as though you have had a right old arse of a day then, have you got a rubber ring ready.>>

Do hope that MIL comes through her ordeal.:serious::serious:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Happy all I can complain about today is it's bloody froggy again.


----------



## aldra

Jan hope your m in l is ok, keep us informed
As for you get well soon
Beautiful sunshine here Kev, I'll send you a bit!
Christine get well soon 
We are moving on today, towards France 

Sandra


----------



## satco

situation is improving  , mum i law has startet breathing on her own ,
my "tail-issue..." is improving as well 
Tomorrow we will ride the the old-camel to the village of Damp (north of Kiel on the baltic coast)

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ostsee-residenz.de/Images/Damp02_l.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ostsee-residenz.de/Inhalt/Damp?PHPSESSID%3Dr8fbugdqachndussko8lln9mm7&h=549&w=800&tbnid=xalrcxSE3LFn7M:&tbnh=90&tbnw=131&usg=__gnyeLV378hP2U9RYq_-Gw9HB2J8=&docid=-2nYqd67NgXKfM&sa=X&ved=0CDMQ9QEwAmoVChMIzP6A-MX3yAIVCVssCh1V8QKf

Sieglinde has to see her doc for her half-annual check-up (rheumatism).

Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all, first again.

Bought something on Ebay last night and figuring out how to get it home from Rossendale stopped me going back to sleep.


----------



## aldra

Morning Kev and those to come

Day looks okay, sun coming up

We are going to explore the town today,
And maybe the caves with prehistoric paintings

My knees are really bad this trip so walking is difficult, usually it's just one and I compensate with the other, but now it's two since the fall off the bike

Getting old
Have a good day everyone
Good news for you jan, I hope she continues to get well quickly
We've both had a pneumonia vaccination, they give it when you reach 70 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Don't rush back the weather is grim


----------



## aldra

We are close to Guitres 

A wooded campsite on the lake Acsi, 12E

Unfortunately it's a swimming lake so dogs are not allowed in

Came by the back roads and I think we've seen just about every vine in the region together with endless chateaus, the rd diversion didn't help, we got up very close and personal with the vineyards

Still the sun was shining, the endless vines red and gold in the sunlight , and the trees turning all shades of autumn colours

We will stay here two nights if the weather holds and tomorrow walk in the woods with the hound

God is in his heaven alls right with the world

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Jan I'm glad your MIL is getting better! Hopefully your sitting area is improving too!


I'm over the fever only have a sore throat so I've managed to drive a little. Now just entered France. Will find a spot to stay and then and look at the riviera towns. Perhaps rent a small car for a day or two.

Sandra I hope the close and personal part resulted in a few bottles? :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all, been up an hour already.


----------



## greygit

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Morning all, been up an hour already.


Get working on that laptop NOW! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

greygit said:


> Get working on that laptop NOW! :grin2::grin2:


Doing that very thing, just on Dells site downloading drivers, just about to post a link to the download page in the other thread.

http://www.dell.com/support/home/uk...t/product/inspiron-15r-n5110/drivers/advanced


----------



## MEES

Just got up! Still on Spanish time boy this weather is grim....
Still washing and cleaning from trip to Spain.
Christine where are you?
Jan hope you have a better week


----------



## Christine600

This is a very early post for all of you reading this on tuesday. :wink2:



MEES said:


> Christine where are you?


I'm in Hameln listening to the pied piper.


----------



## MEES

That's nice near where we hot our motorhome ( Bielafeld )
You have ha a long trip are you heading home now for the winter?
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all.


----------



## MEES

Morning Kev
I'm a proper early bird today - can't sleep 
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning Margaret, Kev and all


Yes Margaret - I am heading back home. I plan to take the ferry from Denmark and hope the weather will cooperate! It's good to hear you are still on Spanish time.  I hope to bring some of Italy, France, Germany and Denmark back home with me. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm home

Sandra


----------



## MEES

We'll done!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Marnin all.


----------



## MEES

Morning Kev why u up so early?
I just turned over today with the rain hammering on the window 
Have a good day all 
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I get up to use the loo a lot, at some point sleep becomes impossible.


----------



## MEES

Me too !


----------



## cabby

Nice to know it is not just me then.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## MEES

It's a special club


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That Cabby is very 'special'.


----------



## bazzle

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I get up to use the loo a lot, at some point sleep becomes impossible.


Me too. Okay till around 2.30, then it's every hour till I get up at around 6.30. :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

bazzle said:


> Me too. Okay till around 2.30, then it's every hour till I get up at around 6.30. :wink2:


2:30, that's a lie in for me, usually around 11,12pm or 1am for the first visit, so we drink less, and other things start to suffer, my skin is like parchment, no elasticity anymore.


----------



## MEES

Morning Kev sounds like u have a bad case have u talked to doc?
I take a pill to stop me peeing every half our or so during the day apparently I have an irritable bladder.
Result I pee a lot at night :-(
Have a good day
Margaret


----------



## cabby

I have been sitting here worrying as to why Kev called me special, it is not normal for him.:grin2::grin2:although of course it is quite true.00

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

When I said special. I was thinking special needs


----------



## aldra

I was up at 5.30 am

Well awake, stayed where I was and read, I would go on line but our bedroom is the one room that the Internet fails to reach

It's an extension so maybe the double " external" now internal wall is the cause

Still washing from the holiday, but the weather is hampering getting the bedding etc from the van

I prefer to bring my duvets and pillows indoors during the winter months

Clean linen put on, so not to difficult should we decide to go away for a few days

All the plants have been returned to their rightful place, no mean feat

10 large hanging plants retrieved from the jacuzzi bath, many more from trays on the table

All look well

Just the outside ones to deal with now, to take into the shelter of the greenhouse 


Our " indoor " mouse died, he was never any trouble with high gloss kitchen drawers he couldn't get onto the surfaces

I think he came in and out of the patio doors which I have open sometime most days

Maybe he just died of old age, I hope so

Still feels so good to be home

Log fire lit 

The hound is booked in for a bath and groom on Sunday 

He needs it

Maybe by then I'll have finished the washing, and put the house back to rights, and he will no longer be leaving clumps of salty undercoat

There is an interview on radio four as I speak, missed the beginning but what a guy, talking about the death camps, must find out when the repeat will be. He tells it as it was, the horrors of hatred on both sides, the atrocities committed by the inmates too once the camps were freed, his job was to record

Sitting with a glass of wine, the evening meal almost ready, bathed and in my pyjamas

Alls right with my little world

Wish it was so everywhere

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mornin Sandy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

MEES said:


> Morning Kev sounds like u have a bad case have u talked to doc?
> I take a pill to stop me peeing every half our or so during the day apparently I have an irritable bladder.
> Result I pee a lot at night :-(
> Have a good day
> Margaret


Which drug you on? I take Alfufozin, our anatomy is a little different though, I can tie a knot in mine most days > I'd happily pee all day if I could sleep at night.

I'm very concerned that if don't drink enough I'll do irreparable damage to my vital organs and systems.

Last night wasn't too bad for a change, up at 1:23, stood there felt dizzy, sat down, nothing happened so had to stand up again, back into bed at 1:29 up again at 4:20 so two 3 hour stints, very occasionally I'll get up about 3, and get back off, but 4am is about where I give up and get up.

My blood pressure always checks out okay, and I don't jump up to go to the loo, so not sure why I get the dizzy spell, maybe I'm just overwhelmed > >

Could get a bag fitted, but I'd hang myself


----------



## Mumoffive

Morning. It's a bit blowy out there. But loving being out in the van.


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!

I've stopped for a luch break. Waffles with salami is my new favourite. The iron I bought has been working hard lately. 

Mumoffive is it rocking you guys to sleep? it was very windy the day before yesterday - almost got scared crossing a bridge back in Germany. 

Kev it sounds like a full time job for me. :surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

MEES said:


> Morning Kev sounds like u have a bad case have u talked to doc?
> I take a pill to stop me peeing every half our or so during the day apparently I have an irritable bladder.
> Result I pee a lot at night :-(
> Have a good day
> Margaret


Come on Margaret, which pill do you take I can look it up and see if it'll help me at all, 5 times last night.


----------



## aldra

Careful Kev

You may turn into a woman my lovely

We do have different anatomies

So ok you have noticed

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Bierone xl 4 mg . Also says toiterodine zentiva on packet 
Prolonged release.
Takes away frequency/ urgency.
Really works I soon know if I forget to take it.
Apparently it relaxes the bladder so it holds more urine.
Good luck
Margaret


----------



## cabby

Relax mine and it would empty very quickly.>>

cabby


----------



## MEES

Frosty here this morning


----------



## cabby

And here as well, am told we had snow yesterday morning, but I was not up early enough to catch it.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Letting the side down today, been volunteering since 05:30 ish.


----------



## Christine600

I'm back home and very relaxed. :grin2: Had one millimetre of snow when I came off the ferry (in Stavanger) but it soon rained away.


----------



## MEES

Welcome home Christine where did you take the ferry from ?


----------



## Christine600

Margaret it was from Hirtshals in Denmark. The sea was mostly calm. I think I was very lucky with my timing!


----------



## aldra

I'm home and knackered

Emptying the MH 

Slowly
Cleaning washing as I go

Washing all the nonslip mats

Every thing in the cupboards 

Ok I need therapy

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Still haven't sorted the bloody motorhome

It's dropped the water

So no hot water or heating to clean it

Sod it, it can stay dirty

Most of it is empty, cleaned 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Ours is booked in for the new bumper, thoroughly cleaned outside and hAlf emptied
Graham has hot fed up waiting for me to empty it so has put the cover on !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Still haven't sorted the bloody motorhome
> 
> It's dropped the water
> 
> So no hot water or heating to clean it
> 
> Sod it, it can stay dirty
> 
> Most of it is empty, cleaned
> 
> Sandra


Have a wipe round with some anti bac spray Sandra.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


My MH is not emptied - that is the plus side of living in the van permanently. But it's not washed outside in a long time since I damaged my shoulder. I know a company that washes your MH but it's a 9h drive away. I'm hoping for some heavy rain. :grin2:


So you have had frost, Sandra. We have too. But no water dropping since I keep the temp up. Just let it be dirty - I'm sure it's not that bad! 

Margaret I just got the image in my head of you doing "under cover work" emptying your van. :grin2:

Morning Kev!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Err good afternoon now


----------



## Christine600

Good afternoon, Kev! (And others)



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Err good afternoon now


My head still feels like it's morning. :wink2:


----------



## aldra

Christine

The van is almost empty

But not cleaned

My knees and legs are really bad
Why I don't know

Im struggling to walk

Albert is the same

We are never spritely 

But this is not the norm

Sandrra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all.


----------



## HermanHymer

aldra said:


> Christine
> 
> The van is almost empty
> 
> But not cleaned
> 
> My knees and legs are really bad
> Why I don't know
> 
> Im struggling to walk
> 
> We are never spritely
> 
> But this is not the norm
> 
> Sandrra


Sandra, don't muck about - get yourself checked out! In the meantime, maybe some anti-inflam's (but I think you need a script for any meaningful dosage) or at least rub with Voltaren/Voltarol gel. This type of problem doesn't fix itself!:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## aldra

Viv doctors are useless

Arthritis they will say 

But Albert and I know we have arthritis , but this is different , long leg bones hurt, muscles are weak

And both of us attacked with the same symptoms at the same time

Still struggling so it's not as we thought the constraints of the van

He's a bit better than me

But we are both very tired

We will see

Sandra


----------



## satco

Sandra , it sounds as if you both are suffering from some poisonous substance !
What did you eat and driink though ? you better check this out as long as you are able to.
keep my fingers crossed for you !

Jan


----------



## aldra

I think it's prob a virus Jan

Both feeling a bit better now and the joint pain is getting less

Just as well as Christmas is looming 

Will be bringing down the decorations next week

Christine I love chicken wings, do you coat them in lemon , garlic and honey then roast them? Or chillie, garlic and honey? Perfect finger food, must buy some next time we go to the market

Have a good day all of you

Young Albert is coming today to help his grandad put the pots back into the greenhouse for winter
He is 14, 6ft 2inches and still growing !!!
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Glad you are feeling better Sandra we had a week or so of feeling tired on our return.
Think it was the shock of the weather and demands of family life 
We are on day three of minding Jack and Oscar as mum and dad have gone to Dublin for the weekend.
It's going very well so far


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all!

I might have to take an unexpected trip in place of preparing for the holidays. The coop where I have my flat for let is renovating and failed to tell me about it. So now they need access to my flat ASAP and my tenants are moving out. On the plus side I get to visit my dad who is staying in hospital for ongoing treatment. So a two day trip each way. And back home just in time for Christmas. Thank God I have my motorhome!:laugh:



aldra said:


> Christine I love chicken wings, do you coat them in lemon , garlic and honey then roast them? Or chillie, garlic and honey? Perfect finger food, must buy some next time we go to the market


This time we got them ready made. If I do them myself I like cayenne pepper and olive oil.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I is the first of the firsters for a few days, wassaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap


----------



## MEES

Routine drastically interrupted by grandchildren duties - not a duty but a labour of love they are ( mostly) very cute but we are old and knackered


----------



## aldra

Fridaymeal finished

All have gone home well full

However like you mees we are old and knackered 
They are young and full of life

And they suck the marrow out of us

Adore to see them come 

So grateful when they go
I need my bed

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

First again.


----------



## coppo

I,m an early bird today Kev for the first time, so proud.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well done lad.

:wav:
:wav:


:wav:
:wav:


:wav:
:wav:


:wav:
:wav:


:wav:
:wav:


:wav:
:wav:


:wav:
:wav:


:wav:
:wav:


:wav:
:wav:


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Coppo, Kev and all


I hope the weather calms down since I'm leaving on a trip tomorrow. More like a business trip since my flat is released to me from the family who has been renting.


Well done, Coppo - no prize for you but lot's of honour. :grin2:

Kev so much energy so early in the day - you are worse than my nephews! :grin2:


----------



## cabby

Yes he has been full of beans all day so far, annoying isn't.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Christine600 said:


> Good morning Coppo, Kev and all
> 
> I hope the weather calms down since I'm leaving on a trip tomorrow. More like a business trip since my flat is released to me from the family who has been renting.
> 
> Well done, Coppo - no prize for you but lot's of honour. :grin2:
> 
> Kev so much energy so early in the day - you are worse than my nephews! :grin2:


I'm just the energizer bear


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Yes he has been full of beans all day so far, annoying isn't.
> 
> cabby


Sorry Phil, can't you cope with it 

:wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav:


----------



## MEES

Good afternoon all.
This early bird just returned from Attending a 5 th birthday pary for 30 at a " children's fun centre"
Now I need a lie down looking forward to a quiet afternoon at home on a foul dY
The fields are all flooded and it's still pouring down with high winds


----------



## aldra

I've been up since early

Now just relaxing and considering a glass of wine and contemplating our evening meal

Not boding well as I usually plan it first thing in the morning

Still feeling tired and the appearance of a new tumour on Albert's arm isn't helping

I share his worry that another op may leave more nerve damage and more lymphodemia

This will be the ninth and they need to cut away so much each time

Weather here is bleak too Margaret, rain and high winds

Shadow has missed his walk so is not pleased.

On the plus side Alex has passed his first Accountancy Exam.

He works for a big accountancy firm who are training him and giving a good salary for an 18 yr old

Good news for us too as he will be able to continue to pay back the loan for his car!!!

Important to us as we have an agreement 

Not the money but the commitment and the learning that agreements are too be honoured 

All in all things could be much worse 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

PS

Kev this is not the reverse of last member

No prize for being first my lovely one

This is more about friends coming together, exchanging news and forming friendships

Coppo my Love so good to hear from you, love to Caroline

We need to meet up soon

Cabby just close you eyes and ignore Kevs exuberance

Christine have a good trip even if it is business

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good morning all, first again, tried to have a lie in today but the wind and water woke me up, weather is awful too  

Me exuberant, nah it's that Cabby bloke, he likes to wind people up a bit, I don't have a spring so it's a waste of time.


----------



## MEES

Calming down a bit here this morning
Have horrible chesty cold so will lie low and be miserable
Perhaps some parcel wrapping and card writing.
Feel for those in the flooding :-(


----------



## aldra

What is it with you and chesty colds Margaret?

Albert and I were not so well, but ours seem to be joint and muscle pain
Slowly getting better

The floods are worrying 

Hope you get well soon

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Apparently it's to do with my low white blood cells takes a long time to fight infection. 
Good luck at Christies x


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


I'm up in the norwegian mountains. My preferred route blocked by all the flooding. Found a spot with decent mifi reception. 
I've been up since 6 and drove for an hour or so before stopping here. Now a small meal and probably a nap before I go on.


Margaret I hope you get well soon! I'm still not 100% since my cold in Italy earlier. My throat get slimy so I sound like James Earl Jones.


----------



## satco

all the best and a rapid "get well again" for the all the "sick ladies" here !
Sieglinde is still having massive pain when walking , her heels obviously
do not get better. We are thinking of selling away the old camel ,l because 
we are almost sure , that sueglinde will need an E-scooter in the near future.
So we are looking for a bigger MH with enough storing caps for the scooter.
Found a nice concordecharisma a770g but its still very expensive  [almost 50 grand (Euro) ].
thus I will have a discussion with my bank clerk 

best ones from 
Jan


----------



## MEES

It's only money  if you have it and it will enrich your lives - spend it.
As my old dad used to say " there are no pockets in shrouds" 
Good luck
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morningness to all my fans > >


----------



## MEES

Good evening Kev - unless you are already in bed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

MEES said:


> Good evening Kev - unless you are already in bed


Nah we can stay up til almost 9pm now ya arse   but we are up at 4-5am most mornings now, I'll be glad when I've had enough of that


----------



## MEES

Good morning Kev and those to follow. Just got the little boys sorted and off to school and nursery - feel like going back to bed!


----------



## aldra

Well they have all gone home

Having eaten well
Friday is special 
They all come, they all eat, they all intermingle 

The grandkids mill together

The hound from hell is in there

So maybe when we are gone 

They will continue to come together 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't be going just yet though.


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone on this very wet Saturday as we prepare for Christmas


----------



## aldra

Struggling a bit with Christmas this year

The belly pork is in the freezer

The ham is hanging in the garage, doesn't need freezing , I'll cook it nearer Christmas

The trees are up lights on but I haven't decorated them yet

I'm worried about the scan next week, will it show melonoma is spreading internally?

Bad enough its reoccurring on his arm , less than three months since the last one was removed

But we have the kids and dinner for 16 on Christmas Day 

Plus a party for everyone on the Sunday

So I guess I'll get there

Aldra


----------



## cabby

You are a saint, I do not cook for those amounts these days, but have done.
I had to do a double sittings on one week, we had 1,216 in for dinner, breakfast as well. 

cabby

no not an error.


----------



## aldra

Cabby

I,216

Well Im out 

I hate large breakfasts

Never enjoy cooking breakfast

Halfadozen maybe

I'd rather do dinner. 
However my daughter came today with her kids
Asked to eat at the last minute

Chicken. Gently stewed with carrots, peas and corn on the cob
Home made chips

They loved it

We are cooking fish for us now

They have gone home

As Amy ourgrandgaughter says

You have to eat at grandmas

It's the law

Yes it is the law
I want my grandkids to always remember

When you wenttograndmas you ate
And she always remembered the things you enjoyed

The Friday meal, and everything around it

And In between 

And I hope my meals draw them together

As a kid brought up in children's homes

I want my kids to belong

And they will

Because of Albert

The Alfa Mayo of this family

A gentle giant, so loved by them all

I hope they love me too

They say they do

But my life has been trying to be what I never knew

A mum 

Aldra


----------



## MEES

Good morning all 

2nd of three nativity plays this afternoon.

They are so cute and always bring a tear to the eye 

Thinking of you Sandra and Albert 

Have a good day everyone x
Margaret


----------



## cabby

If the kids enjoy coming round and look forward to it, then you have done a first class job aldra.:kiss::kiss:

cabby


----------



## Mumoffive

Alda thinking of you and Albert. Hope there is better news than you fear xx


----------



## aldra

Well all the trees are decorated

The bits and pieces on mantelpieces sorted, the crib arranged

Just the living greenery a bit later

Young Albert is taking the last of the summer pots through to the greenhouse 

Afterchristmas the pots of bulbs will be set out

Life goes on

Cabby eating together is really important to me, a left over from living in Israel 

I would not sit down to eat with someone I didn't like

We all have our cut offs, that's mine

The kids love a free lunch the grandkids enjoy each other 

We have inadvertently formed a dynasty anddraggedthe partners in

Not that they needed much dragging 

M off FIve hope you are well and all the family is well, have a really good Christmas

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all.


----------



## aldra

Morning Kev

Well I was up early to give Albert his breakfast in bed at 6 o'clock

Has his scan today so has to fast 6hrs before it, so he's eaten and gone back to sleep now

An anxious week ahead but what will be will be

Don't really know what happens if he has internal tumours,but I guess they will cancel the op on 6th of Jan

Not a good day
Sandra


----------



## MEES

When will you know the outcome?


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Still on my little pre-xmas trip. First it got extended when my dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer. I have been visiting him at the hospital where he gets his treatment. And now I'm delaying my return another couple of days since my heater has stopped working. And it's freezing outside with -10C. I'm waiting for a technichan to service it tomorrow. The good news is that I have done all my christmas shopping. 


Sandra best of luck to Albert and you today!


----------



## aldra

I suppose in about a week Margaret 

Although it's Christmas, 

he has a pre op appointment on Monday, so hopefully they will know before then

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Morning Kev
> 
> Well I was up early to give Albert his breakfast in bed at 6 o'clock
> 
> Has his scan today so has to fast 6hrs before it, so he's eaten and gone back to sleep now
> 
> An anxious week ahead but what will be will be
> 
> Don't really know what happens if he has internal tumours,but I guess they will cancel the op on 6th of Jan
> 
> Not a good day
> Sandra


I'm sure we all wish him well today Sandra.


----------



## MEES

Morning all where is everyone this Christmas Eve?
Hope you all enjoy a Happy Christmas or even a Merry one 
Margaret


----------



## cabby

I really don't know where everyone is, there has not been a post on this thread for a few days now.Is everyone getting things ready for Christmas and too busy.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Too busy cleaning the bloody house to fart about on here all day > >


----------



## cabby

shouldn't let it get in such a state, you obviously have spent far too much time on here already.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> shouldn't let it get in such a state, you obviously have spent far too much time on here already.>>
> 
> cabby


Arse...


----------



## oldtart

Hello all. I'm finally back! 

We were so busy after getting back from the States at the end of November. 

This Samsung Tablet S2 was my early Christmas present. The only problem was that every time I tried to get on this site it came up with a 'mobile' version which I couldn't sort out. Anyway, I found somewhere where it said revert to the original version for 90 days. So if I disappear after 90 days, you'll know what's happened!!!

I've read back to page 227. So sorry to read about Albert, Sandra. I'll try to log in each day to find out how he is. 

Once I get sorted out with this S2 it should be easier. 

Val


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice to have you back, hope you had a good time.

You can opt for the same 90 day at then end of 90 days, hopefully they will offer a permanent solution, an opt into the mobile app rather than having to opt out.


----------



## MEES

Good evening all sorry not been posting we have terrible floods in next village . We have been helping out dragging furniture and carpets out of houses and filling sandbags.- it's shocking thr river Douglas has breached the army have a chinook trying to fill thr breach with giant sandbags.
Mwan while boy does it stink in the houses. I'm so glad it's not us.
The house we were working in had forgotten to renew his contents insurance.:-(


----------



## aldra

So sorry Margaret

We had a leak whilst away
Nothingto do with floods

But part of the large lounge ceiling fell down once we started to heat the room with the fire

The wet plasterboard warped as it dried

We fortunately are covered and it's not that bad

A job for the new year

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Now all the guests have left so it's just my mum and me. So I've done some groceries shopping and baked a christmas loaf.


Val it's great, wonderful and fantastic to have you back. 

Hi, Kev

Margaret I'm sorry about your neighbours! My cousins house burned two years ago. His insurance had lapsed too. Both house and contents. 

Sandra as long as noone got hurt. And you got other rooms to stay in for christmas and the new year?


----------



## aldra

Lovely to have you back Val:grin2:

Not a problem Christine we just covered it and taped it and used the room as usual
We have a second smaller lounge that Albert and I use when we are alone


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone. It's great to be back!

Took the Christmas decorations down yesterday and trying to get back to normal.

Just wish we could have a day without rain! !

Feel so sorry for the people in Croston and the farmers around whose fields have been flooded. 

Dave s off to AldI!

Val


----------



## MEES

Well it's pouring down here again:-(
We had a nice afternoon in Southport with the kids on their hikes followed by a chippie tea. The walk around the boating lake was well overdue - getting fed up of all this rain.
Van goes off for new bumper on Wednesday then we need to work out how to sell it so we can get something a bit smaller.
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

We still have the christmas decorations up - like to keep them for a while since they don't come up before the 23rd.

It's cold and sunny. And I've had to put a fan heater in the MH since the ALDE electronics have stopped working. The dealer is getting new electronics but it's been slow since everyone is having time off over the new years.

Val does Aldi have open on sundays? No shops have that where I live - only kiosks in petrol stations.

Margaret well done going for a walk! I probably should too in this sunny weather but it's ice everywhere.


Have a nice Sunday all!


----------



## aldra

We have just finished taking down all the trees

Usually wait till 12th night , but we still don't know if Albert's op is going ahead on Wed 

And Id struggle to collapse the trees alone

Leaving the crib till 12th night 

Everywhere opens on Sunday's now Christine 

It's a big shopping day for many 

It's been raining all day long here

Again

Sandra


----------



## MEES

We too have taken down all decks except outside lights and the crib and still it rains...
Hope all goes well on Wed.
Apparently it's 20 degrees in Torre.
Margaret


----------



## satco

happy new year to everyone in here 
sorry for being bit late with my good wishes for a healthy and peacefull year.

we are still searching a replacement for the "old camel" . My wishes are big ,
but the contents of my purse are (fairly) adequate   

hope everyone is fine !

Jan


----------



## MEES

Jan we too are preparing to part with our Rimor and look for something smallerb


----------



## satco

We are very fond of elder Phoenix and Concordes (year 2003 and younger). 
We missed only few hours on a very fine Concorde charisma A770G for 48 grand.
What a pitty .... 

Jan


----------



## MEES

We are not quite in that price bracket we want a more comfortable lounge incorporating swivel seats 
Four berth/ belts
Fixed or drop down bed ( no climbing over ) or possibly twins.
Need to do some serious looking around 
Margaret


----------



## cabby

If you can find a second user model, they are rare to get hold of one I would look at these.
http://fleurette.fr/en/

The previous dealer was, www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk

Also the New UK dealer is, www.websmotorcaravan.co.uk

there are a few members on here that are lucky to have them.00

cabby


----------



## aldra

The problemwithfixed beds is that theyincrease thelenghn of the van

Ilikeour beds and need the garage space

I'd like a bit more space in the front

The swivels seats are great, they are comfortable for old bones

I notice some of the new vans have (fixed beds) that can be folded or raised

Drops beds would need to drop to floor level for us

We no longer can climb without steps

Ladders are a no no
But it's a bit late for us to change vans again
We will manage with what we've got now

Could afford it but we have earmarked money for the kids /grandkids inheritance

And some grandkids may need their share before we actually die 

That's important to us

And we are able to support our lifestyle with no worries

Perhaps we need to up our adventure 

Or our knees !!

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Looks liked what we want thanks if would could get a 2 nd hand one


----------



## cabby

Which model had you in mind, the twin beds I would imagine, this is 24ft long.

cabby


----------



## MEES

Is it four berth/ four belts we take g/ kids sometimes?


----------



## cabby

The 73lj model is a twin bed, lounge makes up into a double, there are two seat belts on the forward facing seat and of course the front seats. This link should give you some photos of that model to assist.click on the camera icon.

cabby

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/stock/1424/index.htm


----------



## MEES

Thanks cabby we get ours back today and will knock up an advert.
Thinking of calling at a couple of dealers just to get an idea of what ours us worth.
The fleurette looks a contender.We Also saw a nice Chausson Allegro yesterday - so many things to consider... But it looks like the Chausson is over 3.5k :-(
We are taking our time - this will probably be our last van !
Thanks for your help


----------



## Christine600

You should know what you like and what you want Margaret. Should make it much easier than buying our first vans! I had no idea what I were doing. Had slept in a caravan one night in my teens - that's all I knew about camping.

I've been visiting the dealer to get a new electronics in my Alde heater. So nice to have the heat back after using a fan heater over christmas. It's cold outside and atleast a foot of snow. So I need my heater.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Been awake most of the night with a painful knee

Don't know what's wrong with me these days for two days previous it's been a painful left ankle and I've struggled to walk on it and its throbbed all night 

That's now gone Ok and its my right knee , feels like my joints are taking turns at flaring up 

I must get some gel to see if that helps 

Going back to bed soon as Im cold down here the heating hasn't come on yet but I've taken ibrophen and had a hot drink so hopefullyitwill ease of now

Well I am a happy bunnie aren't I 

I've seen the GP did blood tests and apparently I'm fine , and apart from the fact I can hardly walk these days and joints keep flaring up and are very painful I must be 

Catch you all later, hopefully you are all tucked up warm and snug

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra

It was my shoulder keeping me up. Finally got some sleep after 6. Hopefully you got some too!

Very pretty outside but cold.


----------



## MEES

Quick survey of over sixties reveal growth in aching joints. Think it's a mixture of old age creeping on and the weather. Hope we all buck up soon


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Aching joints I understand , but these are painful joints that prevent me from walking properly

Woke up fine until I tried to stand, and yep ankle is inflamed again, knee seems ok 

Beautiful outside , a covering of snow, perfect for a walk, but as I can't put weight onl my ankle I shan't be having one

Don't know if the roads are icy though for travellers 

Have someonecomingto give an estimate for the ceiling today, not in a hurry to get it done and I think he is busy on other jobs, but we know his work as he plastered the extension that Albert built

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone how are you today and what have you got planned?
I'm off to the bank to pay in cheque from solar panels on house - £ 60 for a winter quarter and firer electric all day light hours - not bad.
Then visit mum and shop.
Then home to try to pack awY motorhome contents in preparation god selling - we hope 
Hope you all gave a good day
Margaret


----------



## cabby

I wonder what will surprise you tucked away that you had forgotten in a locker.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Margaret and Cabby I'm sure I would find some surprises since I have reached the level where I can't find things I need. :grin2:


----------



## MEES

Oh Cabby it's amazing
Why have we 4 packs of cards
4 packs of pasta - we don't really eat pasta - left offer from a trip where we met the kids
6 jellies 6 fancy candles
4 duvet covers 4 sheets 8 pillows 7 tea towels etc etc


----------



## aldra

Why ami getting loads of adverts through the threads??

Good morning all

Up early this morning to sort out my granson for work, he has been unwell for a few days but has gone in today, he has a long drive to Doncaster 

Don't like the idea of him getting up alone so I make his breakfast and put his lunch up, and am just around whilst he gets ready 

Could have slept on though today which is typical

Albert has to go for an ultrasound on Tuesday, apparently there was a thickened area on the scan where he had radiotherapy following tumour removal , they think it's scar tissue but want to check it 

Hopefully no cause to worry 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Have not been posting as I have been persistently locked out. Am seriously cheesed of.
In addition trying to log on is causing my I pad to freeze up


----------



## aldra

Join the club

I thought it was just me as an unwanted dissident

Obviously not 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

I have no ipad so not locked out. But I belive my subscription should run out soon. Will renew when notified.

Just back from the hospital - turns out I've got a frozen shoulder. Nothing to do about it but wait and gobbling painkillers. Now I wish my MH had an automatic gearbox...


----------



## cabby

Frozen shoulder, the wife had that, a good Osteopath and Acupuncture cured hers.Hope you manage to get rid of yours quickly.
The latter was for the pain, much better for the body than pills.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

I'm sat hear with my foot bound up waiting for the Ibuprofen to work 

Was walking down a friends drive and hadn't noticed the gully between the path and lawn, my ankle turned and down I went 

No fun getting older!!

Albert's going out to get me a volteral spray, on the TV she sprays it then is off playing tennis

So Wimbledon here I come !!!!

Hope it works as I hardly slept last night , just couldn't get into a position to stop the ankle throbbing 

Was going to think about an overal of the van, new carpets, curtains , some cushions etc 

Nothing wrong with the original ones just don't like them

Mind you been thinking about it for a while , just haven't got round to actually doing it 

How's the van search going Margaret ?

Sorry to here about your shoulderChristine, they do seem to take a while to heal 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra



Sorry about your ankle - sounds as bothersome as my shoulder. The doc calls it frozen shoulder and says I have to be patient. :surprise: The strong pain meds lets me sleep but not very well.

Best of luck at Wimbledon! :grin2::kiss:


----------



## MEES

Sorry to hear you are laid up Sandra try to enjoy the rest!
I have been up since 6 as daughter is on Earlies at the hospital - so am I :-(
Boys being angels so far off to school / Nursary school - I may go back yo bed.
The search goes on slowly Sandra the weather is putting us off but am researching on internet know basically what we are after just need to find the layout at the right price  and then sell ours :-(
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## cabby

There has been problems with Safari, would that affect you logging on.

cabby


----------



## MEES

Cabby I access via Safari so maybe that's the problem


----------



## cabby

Goodness, where has everyone gone, have to wait for night owls then.>>

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer

How's your ankle, Sandra? Hope it's less painful today.


----------



## cabby

Have you upset her Viv. or should we worry that there is bad news afoot.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all - I'm making coffee. This is early enough for me. :grin2:


----------



## cabby

Good morning from me too. just had breakfast.

cabby


----------



## MEES

I agree Cabbie but maybe it's log in trouble again 
Christine good to hear from you again


----------



## Christine600

Not log in trouble for me - more like shoulder trouble making me sleep bad and feel like a zombie all day.


----------



## cabby

If anyone is in touch with Sandra please advise if they are ok.

cabby


----------



## StephandJohn

Am I an early bird or a late night owl?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

StephandJohn said:


> Am I an early bird or a late night owl?


You're a silly arse, sorry, I'm in a daft mood this AM


----------



## StephandJohn

Daft moods are good!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

StephandJohn said:


> Daft moods are good!!!


Ahh, that's alright then    I usually get myself into trouble, and it's still early yet.


----------



## StephandJohn

Just turned the news off because it was so horrible so your post came at the right time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know I should listen and watch the news, but I just don't anymore, I'll catch it in the car, but that's it, I'll buy a paper when were away in the van, but that's me, badly informed, but times have changed there used to more good news so you got a balance now it's all, or almost all bed news


----------



## MEES

I'm a late early bird today having a relaxing morning before the grandkids this afternoon 
Have a peaceful day all. 
Cabby any luck?
Margaret


----------



## cabby

Good morning all, at least I think it still is.:grin2: Steph and John, you can be either or both,depending on the strength of the tea.Kev yes daft moods are always good. Am always lucky. so I am led to believe, but no news yet.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

I think I'm a late middle of the day person today. 

I hope that does not sound too daft!

Evening all! :grin2:


----------



## cabby

No one up yet then.

cabby


----------



## MEES

We were up and off on the long track to oak tree motors.
They had some nice second hand vans at reasonable prices but we were miles apart on part x 
So...plan b try to sell ours privately first then go back as a cash buyer.
Hope you all ha a good day despite the awful weather


----------



## oldtart

Hello all. I think I've made it. Been trying for days to fine Early birds and then how to write a message. Missed you all. I finally got to page 235! Now all I have to do is to find out how to go back and forwards a page at a time so I can find out what you've all been upto. I'm doing this on my new S6 phone. There's a black bar at the bottom and if I slide along it it goes pages at a time and nothing in between! If I don't come back you'll know I've got lost again

Val
Now all I have to do is to find out how to post it.


----------



## cabby

Hello, where have you been. thought that you had forsaken us all on here.Glad you are managing.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## oldtart

Oh Cabby. It's taken me a long time to get back on again. But I won't give up. I so enjoy reading all the different posts. We returned from the States at the end of November and have already booked to go back again in September. Were flying to Las Vegas and then hiring an RV from Cruise America for 40 days and visiting the grand Canyon and the national parks we really enjoyed it last year but really missed not having the MH. 

I haven't been on the site because I used to use the ipad but I now have th e Samsung S2 tablet and this S6 phone. I've just bought the Samsung Galaxy S6 for seniors and it's very good. I also go to Sansung/care phone warehouse in Liverpool 1 and get free sessions and 1 to 1s. I'm determined to get the best out of them.

Val


----------



## Christine600

Cabby you were right - we all slept around the clock yeterday.  Well I almost did thanks to my shoulder disrupting my normal sleep. 

Margaret I'm not very good at buying/selling things. But it sounds like you guys have a plan!

Viv that sounds like so much fun driving around in an RV for 40 days!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

oldtart said:


> Were flying to Las Vegas and then hiring an RV from Cruise America for 40 days and visiting the grand Canyon and the national parks we really enjoyed it last year but really missed not having the MH.
> 
> Val


Excuse my rudeness, but that sounds like my ideal holiday, could you tell me the cost of the above only, food/fuel etc would be on top, if it's within our grasp we might just go for it while we still can.

Kev


----------



## Christine600

Howdy, Kev - the website gave some price examples

$4185.00 for 31 days in their smallest model.

Then camp site costs will vary. And out in the bush you can stay for free if you like.

I read in a post somewhere if you want to stay more than about a month bringing your own MH could be cheaper. Shipped by boat obviously.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all 
Thank goodness the weather looks a bit better today.
Off swimming with my pal this morning
Have a good day everyone


----------



## cabby

Problem being with taking your own MH, the electrics are not 230v,plus the cost of shipping must be around £2k return. there should be a reference to this somewhere on here.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Hi Margaret and Cabby


Early docs appointment today. Made it just in time. Then funny noises started to come from my small car clutch on the way back home. The automatic transmission whistles when I'm waiting on red lights etc. I can see a depletion of my holiday budget in my future... :surprise:

Margaret well done with the exercise! :laugh:

Cabby I belive you get transformers for the 110V issue. Shipping is not cheap - but the upside is you can fill your van with all your stuff. Like bikes, chairs and other holiday items you don't want to buy again in the US. The one you rent in the US is pretty bare bones.


----------



## cabby

Are we talking two vehicles here, clutch and auto box are not together.
Does the whistle on the autobox stop if you place it in N or P. and is it only when stationary in D.do the engine revs vary as well at the same time.
Clutch, is it a rattle or a whirring sound.i it only when you depress the pedal.

cabby


----------



## oldtart

Alec. All our arrangements have been done through Trailfinders. They have an arrange the with Cruise America. Dave was going to do it himself but it was only through Trailfinders we could do 40 days without phoning them" you also get unlimited mileage and it includes all kitchen equipment and personal items,towels etc. I suggest you go onto cruiseamerica.com and you will see what they offer. Also I would suggest you go into Trailfinders or phone them and see what they can offer. 

Do PM me if you want to talk about it and I'll give you my phone number IF I AMSTILL ON THE SITE. My subscription runs out on the 14th. And I've spent nearly an hour going round in circles trying to pay. I love the site but am at my wits en. 

Val


----------



## oldtart

Kev. Sorry. I don't know where Alec came from!!!!!!!

Val


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

oldtart said:


> Kev. Sorry. I don't know where Alec came from!!!!!!!
> 
> Val


No worries Val, you're not alone in struggling to pay your subs, I assume you're trying to do it on the old site, it's something they're working on, I did mine a little while ago, but had no difficulties like some have, so I can't help much.


----------



## MEES

I've got to do my subs soon not looking forward to it :-(
On grandma duties today!
Next week is half term we are thinking of taking them somewhere for a night are too but we are both full of horrible colds at the moment so we will wait and see how we feel and what the weather is like 
Have a good day everyone.
Margaret


----------



## oldtart

I've done it. I think I must have been on the old site. I'm doing this on my S2 tablet, enhanced mobile view and I don't like it! I can't find notifications or subscriptions so I don't know if anyone has responded to my posts unless I go through active topics. I'll keep playing.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all it's beautifully here today - though chilly.
Just ordered the new Britstops book
Snowdrop Sunday to morrow at the local hall 
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Had snow in Sunny Pudsey an hour or so ago, all gone already


----------



## cabby

Just a normal wet cloudy dull day down here. Went to bed with a headache behind my right eye, woke up this morning to find it heavily bloodshot,looks as if a blood vessel burst.can't see the white of my eye at all.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Look on the bright side Phil, less chance of being shot  

Hope the headache has gone.


----------



## oldtart

Didn't realise you lived in Pudsey Kevin. We lived in the old Methodist manse that had been converted into g flats over looking the park and bowling green on Crawshaw road.

I'm beginning to get the hang of this new site. 

The only thing is when I post a reply I get a blank screen and I can't see previous posts. I'll have to remember what you've all listed to answer. 

Val


----------



## MEES

Cabby how are you today. It's a beautiful day here going for a walk to see the snowdrops


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!

Margaret lucky you - it's a bit early here for the snowdrops. I'm soo looking forward to the spring. I must get away for a few days soon!

Val thank you for the USA info. It's on my wishlist too.

Kev you have more snow than we have in Norway :laugh:

Cabby have you been partying too hard again? :kiss:



cabby said:


> Are we talking two vehicles here, clutch and auto box are not together.
> Does the whistle on the autobox stop if you place it in N or P. and is it only when stationary in D.do the engine revs vary as well at the same time.
> Clutch, is it a rattle or a whirring sound.i it only when you depress the pedal.
> cabby


It's one car - my old Nissan. It's whistling in P. And occasionally in D when just idling forward. Not tested in N.
The revs don't vary. But if I hit the pedal the revs occasionally make the whistle go away.


----------



## cabby

Christine, as it is an auto, there is no clutch.Is the whistle a high or low pitch, have you had a garage look at the engine to make sure that it is not a vacuum pipe/hose leaking.

Unfortunately not been partying, not been too well with this chest infection not shifting.Just keep taking the pills.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

oldtart said:


> Didn't realise you lived in Pudsey Kevin. We lived in the old Methodist manse that had been converted into g flats over looking the park and bowling green on Crawshaw road.
> 
> I'm beginning to get the hang of this new site.
> 
> The only thing is when I post a reply I get a blank screen and I can't see previous posts. I'll have to remember what you've all listed to answer.
> 
> Val


I'm not from Pudsey Val so don't know the local places.

As for the blank screen, what are you using to view the site, someone maybe able to help you there.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all beautiful morning here but a bit chilly.
Five kids to mind today so think taking them for a walk in the cold to calm them down a bit 
Got to sort out advertising motorhome today - any tips?


----------



## Christine600

Hi Margaret - it's sunny and cold overe here too. Hope your grandkids exhausted themselves on your trip! :grin2:

I don't know the specific sites to use in the UK but take many pictures is my advice. I prefer ads with lots of info and pics when I'm buying online.



cabby said:


> Christine, as it is an auto, there is no clutch.Is the whistle a high or low pitch, have you had a garage look at the engine to make sure that it is not a vacuum pipe/hose leaking.


Hi Cabby - it's a high pitch like a loose fan belt. No garage yet - but soonish.

Anyone heard from Sandra lately? I hope everything is well with her and Albert!


----------



## oldtart

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Had snow in Sunny Pudsey an hour or so ago, all gone already


Don't know if I've got it right but this is where I got the Pudsey from. Your post on 13th. February Kev.

I'm on the iPad and it's so much easer

Val


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

oldtart said:


> Don't know if I've got it right but this is where I got the Pudsey from. Your post on 13th. February Kev.
> 
> I'm on the iPad and it's so much easer
> 
> Val


:grin2::grin2: I live in Pudsey Val but I'm not from here:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Just having my morning coffe - a bit earlier than normal because I'm off to the hospital for the yearly checkup. I'm not looking forward to the travel - it's raining sideways outside! 

I'm getting more and more antsy wanting to go for a trip but my calendar is pretty full in february. But perhaps I can manage a few days inbetween - especialy if the weather picks up.

Have a nice day, all!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mornin Girl, you look fine, stay home


----------



## MEES

Good luck with the check up Christine!
I too am getting ready for a trip.
We are enjoying spending time with the grandchildren - it's half term. Lego now then cake baking, toy soldier play a bit of TV, lunch the 2 hours gymnastics, bit of shopping and tea. Hopefully parents back about 6 pm 
I'm knackered just thinking about it!
Kev hope u got my e- mail I'm having problems with the server again.
Going to take all gadgets to a computer place as soon as I'm child free and hopefully get all fixed !
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

MEES said:


> Kev hope u got my e- mail I'm having problems with the server again.
> Going to take all gadgets to a computer place as soon as I'm child free and hopefully get all fixed !
> Have a good day all
> Margaret


Replied a couple of hours ago Margaret


----------



## MEES

Sh-- not got anything from Yahoo this morning just getting ' cannot access server 
Daughter tried to sort it last night and I sent your e mail via google chrome.
Maybe we can communicate via the forum - sorry to be a pain.
I have two e mail addresses [email protected] btinternet.com. And [email protected] yahoo.com.
Am next door with kids at the moment.when I get home will look at laptop maybe it's on there.
Margaret - on ipad


----------



## cabby

Well there definitely looks as though everyone on here,this thread that is, has gone away or is on strike.Hopefully nothing worse.
Mees are changing their Van, Kev is in two minds by the sound of it.Barryd seems to be suffering from leffe withdrawal.For the first time in 8 years I have SORN our Van.We must be all out getting the vehicles serviced and ready for most of us.
Old Tart is getting to grips with the vulgarities of her tablet successfully.
Tuggers has been rather quiet, wondering if a rivet has sprung loose somewhere on the boat.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Kev is in two minds by the sound of it.
> cabby


About what Phil, anyway I'm a Gemini, and mercurial, so I'm entitled to be in two minds, I just wish one of the buggers was up to it :roll: :roll:


----------



## jiwawa

Oldtart, it sounds like you might be looking at the same version of MHF as I am on the phone. 

2 things:

Navigating through the thread using the black bar at the bottom - if you tap the arrow to the right you'll go forward just one page. Tap left arrow to go back one page. 

To access various sections, tap on the 3 horizontal bars, top left on my page. 'Subscriptions' are the threads you've contributed to but Active posts are there too. 

HTH 

Jean


----------



## jiwawa

Sorry, it says Subscribed, not Subscriptions


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone 
Crisp and sunny here in Lancashire off to Southport with the grandkids.
Last day of half term today 
Having photos taken of van this weekend ready for trying to sell.
Very sad as we have had some great times in her a added loads of extras and she is in great nick!
Well we can start look for a smaller replacement when she is sold.
Have a good day and weekend all
Margaret


----------



## MEES

Where is everyone?
Here I am excited about our new van and no one to talk to...
Kev do I detect muted enthusiasm hope I've not offended you 
Or do you know something about our new van that I don't..
Getting worried now- no one else seems to have one!!
It's a beautiful day enjoy it everyone 
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

You have a new van, Margaret! Congratulations! :grin2:

Do you have any pictures of the new wonder? Are you busy planning your first trip now? I know I can't wait to get away in mine!


----------



## satco

howdy my fellow EB`s 

well after surgery in my intestine I`m back.
Health problems continue this year .... I´m a little bed fed up with it (grrrr)
The "white coates" (doctors) extracted a 5 cm large polyp from my intestines and several
more of minor sizes. 

Nevertheless i`m looking still forward on purchasing a follow up for our "old camel"


hope all the folks in here are well and healthy !

best regards from the other side of the channel.
Jan


----------



## MEES

Hi Jan sorry to hear you have been having problems hope you are feeling better soon.
Spring is on the way- things always get better in Spring.
We are sadly parting with our Rimor we need something a little smaller so we have bought a Globecar camperscout.
A 6.3m panel van conversion 
Keep well 
Margaret


----------



## cabby

Hi satco, good to see you posting again.glad you are on the mend.

cabby


----------



## MEES

Good morning all and it's a beautiful.
Many thanks to everyone on here who have pointed me to websites for lots of info on our news van


----------



## cabby

well good afternoon to all, cannot do early times.Well have you managed to get all the bits and pieces loaded into the new van yet.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## MEES

Not got it yet got a garage full of "stuff"


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all!


I've had the first good nights sleep in ages! I think my shoulder might be getting better. And I need it to be so that I can work the gears in my MH.  I have got a tentative idea about a pre-easter trip. We'll see...


Jan I'm glad you got those problems sorted - now you can enjoy the process of finding a new camel! :grin2:

Margaret I saw the other post about your new van - it's beautiful and smart! Very clever those who build them. 

Cabby - what is that car you have in your avatar picture?


----------



## MEES

Good morning all a beautiful sunny and frosty one here.
Kids nicely delivered to Nursary and school.
Feet up with a coffee now before getting last bits out of motorhome
Have a good day everyone.
Christine what are you planning ?


----------



## Christine600

MEES said:


> Christine what are you planning ?


Get in the van. Drive out of the village. Don't know the rest! 
But not enough time to go abroad. Probably not until the fall. I have to make up my mind about the flat.


----------



## cabby

Well it is an early London Cab, bit of an icon these days.I will have to go and look at the photo itself and see,Yes it is a 1949 FX3 model.I seem to remember this was the first one that had 4 doors, rather than an open compartment for the luggage next to the driver.My first cab was the following model the FX4.

cabby


----------



## satco

good morning everyone 

it`s still frosty over here..... I am desperately awaiting
spring 

Margaret have fun with your van !! (once you have it) 

Jan


----------



## MEES

Good morning Jan cold but sunny here are you feeling better ?


----------



## satco

yes , I`m feeling much better . But still suffering from a little 
intestine irritation , hope it`ll go back to regular function   

Jan


----------



## MEES

Hope that improves soon 
Spring feels like it's here today bright and sunny yet cool can't wait for the new ( to us ) to arrive but sad to see the Rimor go :-(
Hope everyone has a good day.
Margaret


----------



## cabby

My goodness no one up yet on here.:grin2::grin2:lazy lot.

cabby


----------



## MEES

Busy wading through boxes of stuff removed from van whilst minding sickly grandson


----------



## cabby

If he is small stick him in a box and carry on, but don't forget which box he is in.>>:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## MEES

No way you can overlook him!
After being highly productive from both ends yesterday
He has requested and consumed 
2 yoghurts 2 cups of hot chocolate 4 cups of very dilute orange squash, 2 rounds of toast.a tine of rice pudding and a banana.
He has now gone home for his tea!
He will be back at Nursary tomorrow !
Meanwhile I gave not reduced the boxes by much hut have found Quinta few things I have forgotton about


----------



## MEES

Good morning all
Are you all hibernating ?
It's a foul day here today
Perfect for more box sorting - I don't seem to be pruning much :-(
We have so many maps and guides with so many memories- how do you throw them away ?
Maybe they will all fit in when we get the van on Friday


----------



## Christine600

cabby said:


> Well it is an early London Cab, bit of an icon these days.I will have to go and look at the photo itself and see,Yes it is a 1949 FX3 model.


Thank you - now I could google for more info. Interesting about the open luggage compartment. How did that work in slow traffic and long fingred fast sprinters? :grin2:



MEES said:


> Are you all hibernating ?


No - but I just got back online after a week of internet outage. :frown2:

I haven't been on any trips either - after many years without I got the flu. So I just have to postpone everything.


----------



## MEES

Great to gear from you Christine hope all your problems are over and you can look forward to a trip! 
We are very excited we have been putting all our stuff in to the new van mostly it is fitting in.
Graham has been fitting the gaslow ( refillable gas bottles).
I've had a lovely " Mother's Day".
Hopefully we will be having a little sleepover in our van soon 
Margaret


----------



## cabby

Glad to hear you are nearly ready to go exploring again.Just how much have you left in the garage.:grin2::grin2:

Christine,
Yes there was no door on the nearside front,one put the suitcases and trunks in there and used straps to hold them in.very cold in winter which is why old photos showed cabbies with big thick long coats, mainly leather as that stops the wind getting in. hence why motorcyclist war leathers.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone it's cold hut sunny here 
Well Graham has spent all week fitting Gaslow, safe, bike sect to new motorhome in the cold weather .
He has packed everything in boot ready to weigh it.
Now he has gone down with very nasty cough and fever :-(
Have a good day everyone


----------



## cabby

Looks as if early birds are a little thin on the ground these days, are there not enough worms or tit bits around for them, I did have a word with Night Owls to not hog all the juicy bits and share out.


cabby


----------



## MEES

Yes it's very quiet and intimate. These days maybe it is coming yo the end of it's natural life :-(


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi everyone, just thought I'd toss a pebble in the calm and unruffled EB pond. I can't claim to be an EB myself, but maybe being 2 hours ahead makes it possible if I have nothing else to do first thing. That seldom happens though.

I do enjoy reading what y'all up to, especially the Lancastrians, and your weather reports. Three weeks today I'll be on my flight to Manairport via Dubai, so in reality I have a million things to do before then. I just get depressed when I read that spring is still too far back round the corner. (I'm not brave about heading off in the MH until the weather perks up a bit.) But first in any case will be a service, MOT and tax, as well as a good clean inside and out after its 6 months in the barn.

Then collecting up ACSI books, coachcard, checking my mail and caravan club mags, plus all the other katumbas that have accumulated in my absence. I will enjoy a bit of coolth, as the last four weeks have been 30 degrees plus on most days. 

Sadly the purchasing power of the SA Rand in relation to the £ has deteriorated greatly in the past 6 months so now I'll have to be a lot more careful spending this year. I might even have to consider the odd wildcamping opportunity, not that that idea excites me. I far prefer the comfort and safety of a proper site. 

So, onwards and upwards..

In the meantime, Margaret, many happy and safe miles in your new MH, Christine and Jan, I hope you're better already. Kev, keep us laughing. Cabby and those I haven't mentioned keep posting, love to hear from you too.


----------



## MEES

Well welcome back Viv
Just returned form a trial run in Van and. I love it!
It's been a lovely Spring day


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone.
I've given up with MHF's on my tablet. I'm having a go on the iPad now. 

I did two posts yesterday on my S6 and I don't know where they went to but they haven't appeared on here!!! If this one is successful I'll do a posting tomorrow if I get time when I've caught up on all your news.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Just checked and I've made it!!!

It was my s2 tablet that I had all the problems with MHF's. 

I've just checked and I can go back a page at a time to read all your previous piste. On the tablet its a bar at the bottom which you have to move forwards and backwards and i had real problems getting to the last page and then when I tried to go back to find out what vanyou now have Margaret,it took me back to page 1. Probably my mistake but now I've lots to catch up on.

Val


----------



## MEES

Good morning Viv 
Well done for persevering.
We are back home mowing lawns and doing small jobs on van.
I'm off for a swim with daughter in a minute .
Looks like another nice day 
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Margaret, Val, Viv and others


Viv I'm in a similar position - our krone is getting weaker each year too. Our papers reccomend we go on holiday to other economies in the same situation - SA, Russia and Brazil. 

Val I'm impressed - I would not have preservered with all the tablet trouble. Well done! :grin2:

Margaret I'm glad your trial run went well! Everything set for the spring and summer! :smile2:


I'm not off the flu yet, so I'm just staying at home feeling cold two feet from the fireplace. :laugh:

And I'm looking at used car ads. My 15 year old Nissan failed the MOT in spectacular fashion - so time for something else. 0


----------



## cabby

Lovely day here on the south coast, car goes for MOT this afternoon and the motorhome goes in on Thursday for an MOT as well.Went out and bought all the Ester eggs ready for visiting Grand and Great grand children.Although I expect we will have to travel to a couple of them as mum is very pregnant and has stopped driving for a while and hubby has not got a licence due to dodgy heart at 30 years old.

cabby


----------



## satco

good day to everyone 

I dare to post a question , oh yes I do 

well , one of my mates is planning a trip through Scotland this spring.
He`s worrying about the fact , that his Carthago (low profile) is overloaded by 200 Kg.
Are there severe fines for driving with an overloaded MH ?

thanks for your help in advance
Jan


----------



## cabby

If he is sure that this is the case, then he should think about off loading things he will not need on this trip, or have the vehicle uprated.

cabby


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Maybe there's not many on because they're having my problem"

Couldnt get get on this morning - said wrong user name or password. I've only been using them since 2006!!!

NOw it's telling me I'm not a full subscriber. So if I disappear again you'll know why!

Gave up with the tablet, Cabby and JWW. Now trying iPad which takes me into the old version to start off with. I think I'll try to download the app. I presume there is one.

It is very quiet on EB's. We are busy getting our narrow boat ready to sell. Then it's our 1987 Toyota MR2 / mark 1. 

That'll give us lots of time next year to go off in the MH. 

I do hope you can manage to get away in your camper Christine. 

Is there any news of Sandra and Albert?

Nice to be back.

Is it possible to be notified about posts by e mail? If so, how please?

Val


----------



## cabby

If you log into either the old or the new, then log into the one you have not logged into, making logged in on both and TICK the REMEMBER ME box.that should sort you out.

cabby


----------



## MEES

Viv hope you have got sorted technology is so annoying when it doesn't work!
Cabby I note you are night owl and an early bird 
Well I couldn't lie in today - the lighter mornings affect me !
Took the Globecar to an electronics place on instruction from dealer - they list the security piece from the Alpine built in sat nav cum reversing camera.
The electronic place had ordered a new one but when fitted it didn't work very annoying. Apparently it's £900 worth of kit.
We are also still missing a set of Fiat handbooks and a rear bedroom light.
Life is never so simple is it?
Have a great day everyone
Oh and I have booked a Southport for the weekend with the grandkids :-(
Margaret


----------



## cabby

Yes Margaret, I can multitask better than most.Enjoy your weekend.

cabby


----------



## satco

referring to my last question (overload) ... can anyone give me a link to a fining list of the police , please?

Jan


----------



## MEES

I don't personally know of anyone who has been stopped and weighed.
However I do understand it is an offense to drive a vehicle over it's legal weight limit.
Also should you have an accident your insurance would be invalid.
Can I suggest you post on main forum where more expertise lies
Margaret


----------



## HermanHymer

I think there was an informal survey some time ago, something like - Have you ever been stopped to check MH weight? I think the answer, if my memory serves me correct was very low, less than 10%. But the issue is - could there be implications if you have an accident and are found to be overweight, not just the risk of getting fined. There are automatic weighbridges on certain highways in UK. You could search on here using a term like "overload" and I'm sure that would bring up some threads. Or start a separate thread and some of our well-informed peeps, such as Mr Plod, will no doubt give you chapter and verse.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all 
We are off to Southport for the weekend with the little boys


----------



## cabby

Have fun and hope the weather stays dry for you to play outside.more room than inside.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## MEES

All going well so far boys fast asleep we r watching TV


----------



## oldtart

At last. I've found you all. Mind you, it's very quiet. I think I may have got the hang of it now. I mean, just finding a topic. I went into participated and found Early Birds. How are you all. We're getting the MH out the week after next force habitation check and then off to friends at Bridge of Orchy and then to Oban and Mull. I am so looking forward to it. It seems such a long time since we've been out.

Val


----------



## aldra

Good morning early birds

A very happy Easter to you all

Having a quiet day today, my mobility is very poor, my joints are either inflamed and painful or stiff

I can't take anti- inflammatory medication as my kidney function showed poor on the blood test, prob because I'd taken so many

Blue sky here, a lovely morning, daffodils are in full bloom

I've staggered round every cupboard and drawer downstairs and decluttered, loads gon to the charity shops

The ceiling has been replaced in the lounge a lovely job done by the insurance company, but the cement dust generated has taken a lot of cleaning as I'm so slow and can't climb onto step ladders

Poor Albert has to get everything out of cupboards above head height

Still downstairs is now finished and I'll start upstairs next week, my total collection of practical MH has gone and I'm still thinking about the MMM collection!!!

Have a good day all of you

It's good to be back

Sandra


----------



## MEES

And it's very good to gave you back 
So sorry to hear you are suffering - 
We have changed the van for a Globecar scout amp.
It's so big panel van we love it.
We are in /Scotland near the Wallace memorial near Stirling. We have had a great trip.
You need some sun 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Hi Margaret and others to come

Glad to hear about the new van, we are off to Scotland in a couple of weeks too

Up early for a coffee, but going back to bed, not ready yet to face the day!!!!!

Had a good family buffet yesterday,everyone exchanged Easter eggs, the kids that is, JUlie made
Fantastic Easter cup cakes and a good time was had by all

Well later the clear out commences on the upstairs, I need to find somewhere for all the children's toys as they have all outgrown them, I'd like them to go to one of the free playgroups as they are mostly sets from early learning so I'll phone around later

I Have an embarrassing amount of rugs stored in the loft, Petra is preparing to sell her house so is taking some, the rest will go to the Charity shop. Julie is having last years set of three as I've just got new ones for Spring!!

We have had a new set of carpets made for the motorhome so it's fully fitted, haven't put them down yet as Albert is fitting a new TV and I want to make some new curtains but haven't found the right material yet
We'll have a good day all of you
Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Off to Scotland, eh, Sandra? Lucky old you!


----------



## aldra

I been warned off that boat of yours Tuggy

So I'll sit and watch you drown, oops I mean navigate the Scottish lochs

Make sure Ellie has a life jacket, it could take me some time to swim out to rescue her

A bit wet here this morning but there has been some odd bits of sunshine

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## tugboat

Ellie has a lifejacket. Shall I get one for Albert. Might I tempt him afloat? There's plenty of room for two.


----------



## MEES

Good morning all - not early hut have been busy unpacking etc


----------



## MEES

Good morning all 
Proper Early Bird today. Swimming with my pal this morning then a spot of a Spring cleaning if not too knackered.
Have a good day everyone 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning Margaret and those to come

Sunshine here and Aalbert has gone off on his bike ride

Had two of the grandkids yesterday and they spent a good few hours helping Albert sort things in the loft
They were very helpful!!!!!!!! Perhaps !!!!!

Still trying to de clutter unfortunately we disappear under piles of things waiting to go to the charity shop etc

Francine is contacting colleagues who work with deprived children as we have some good toys and sets of toys so would be good if they go to kids without 

Sunshine here and we still need to tackle the van
Haven't seen the new carpets in situ yet
Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## cabby

I am up and about now, have done all the morning chores, including hanging out the washing in this glorious sunshine.Sttling down at comp, with first coffee of the day.
How is everyone today.

cabby


----------



## MEES

Back from swimming and aquarobics now going to enjoy the sunshine


----------



## cabby

We have now been promised some showers later.humph:surprise::surprise:


cabby!!!


----------



## MEES

It has been a beautiful day all day here


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

What happened to the spring cleaning Margaret???

Carry on sorting here is on the agenda, it's surprising what you find in the loft

Found a cuboard pull out stand for a TV, just what we need for the new TV in the MH, it's not going in a cupboard but across a cupboard on the bedroom wall

Oh well onwards and upwards

Have a good day
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Now I'm feeling guilty Sandra  
The spring cleaning has not happened yet.
Have hAd Oscar ( 4) since 7.45am , taken him to play group, come back made lunch and p,ayed with him.
Need to go to the post office- then may do a bit- or more likely have a nap )
Have both boys tomorrow so will get nothing done then :-(
Keep Going Sandra 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Ignore me love,

I'm not doing well, I'm dissapearing under loads of stuff

I want to give up wine, but come 6 I need a drink

It soothes the pain in my joints which has gone on all day and Im forbidden antiinflammitaries

I prepare the meal in the morning, otherwise we wouldn't eat

I amgoingfor X Rays, instead of blood tests

At last some one has listened

I can't walk well

And I was beginning to think it was a figment of imagination 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good luck with the x- rays 
Mine revealed -----yes you have arthritis in your joints.
Only allowed to take prescribed dose of Ibruprofin and boy do I know if I forget it :-( 
I am gradually getting stiffer and stiffer.
Kidney condition precludes alternative drugs.
Recent blood tests reveal chronic low white blood cell count so have to try to avoid infection.
Think it's called neutropenia.
Still it's all better than the alternative and we are enjoying life,family and the campervan 
Chin up 
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good morning Ladles and Jellyspoons.


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone - not exactly early an early bird still drizzling here 
Margaret


----------



## cabby

A good morning from down here where the sun is shining and it is a lovey day.really warm. BBQ time I would say, but that is for tomorrow.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all!


Still not rid of the flu - but I don't have a fever anymore. And I got a trip in the MH - of sorts. My flat which is now empty needed a visit by the caretaker since they are renovating the building. So I took the MH and used several days on the trip. Still had a bit of a fever so glad I had the bed with me! And managed to let the caretaker in.


Sandra how nice to hear from you. Sorry about the inflammations. I cannot take anti-inflammation medication either. But I've found that not eating wheat help me. But I'm so good cheating! 0 You have been busy with the renovations. Such things take lots of effort! Best of luck with the upcoming x-rays! :smile2:

BBQ time Cabby? Lucky you! :kiss: 

Margaret I'm glad you enjoy your new van despite frustrating health issues. 

Hi Kev! :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Christine600 said:


> Good Afternoon all!
> 
> Still not rid of the flu - but I don't have a fever anymore. And I got a trip in the MH - of sorts. My flat which is now empty needed a visit by the caretaker since they are renovating the building. So I took the MH and used several days on the trip. Still had a bit of a fever so glad I had the bed with me! And managed to let the caretaker in.
> 
> Sandra how nice to hear from you. Sorry about the inflammations. I cannot take anti-inflammation medication either. But I've found that not eating wheat help me. But I'm so good cheating! 0 You have been busy with the renovations. Such things take lots of effort! Best of luck with the upcoming x-rays! :smile2:
> 
> BBQ time Cabby? Lucky you! :kiss:
> 
> Margaret I'm glad you enjoy your new van despite frustrating health issues.
> 
> Hi Kev! :smile2:


Hi Christine, hope you feel more betterer soonly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

One is up dressed and ready for the orf to pick up the new van, don't know why I'm so cited, it is 14 years old, and it's only a Bessacarr, must be the kid in me.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

What do you mean Kev it's only a bessacar, it's your new home on wheels and you are off again on your travels. You are right to be excited
Photos please and congratulations to the new girl in your life

Not BBQ weather here Cabby but hoping it is down your way

Christine get well soon love

Margaret, spring cleaning is overrated anyway!!!

Not getting that far with the van, Albert's fitted the TV, we have taken the door off the kitchen cupboard, stupid design, a lovely curved door that restricts entry to the deep cupboard

Well it restricts mine anyway, so replaced with a curtain tract, now I need to make the curtain

Sorted all my sewing stuff yesterday, dressed a baby sized doll ready to go to its new home and about to stuff all the photographs and albums into a sealed box and put them in the loft

The kids can sort them when we are gone, thank goodness for digital now

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sounds like you are doing more than me Sandra!
Good luck with tour trip 
Christine w
You will feel better when Spring arrives Kev
Kev great news you will be busy with the new van making it your own 
Have a good day everyone
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Congratulations, Kev! I would have been exited too! 

Sandra sometimes I wonder if motorhome designers have one themselves or not. Not always i belive. :serious:

Margaret not beeing too busy is an important task too! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Morning all, where are you all?

We've had some lovely spring days this past week

Van almost finished now, looks good with the new carpets

Need a couple of cushions now in blue 

Aldi has some on Thursday, hopefully the right shade of blue

You can't really tell from the leaflet though
Have a good day everyone wherever you are
Sandra


----------



## MEES

We are just back from a lovely trip in new van to Anglesey.
All went well very happy with it.
We were able to park up and overnight in places we would have felt too conspicuous in the bigger van.
We were very comfortable lovely and warm.
Have a good day and enjoy your "new" van Sandra
Margaret


----------



## aldra

kev

Where are those pictures?

I'm still waiting

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well Tuggy is on his way

Taking a leisurely trip up to us

He will arrive here on Monday

Our Viv will be coming on Tuesday for the day

We, Tuggy, Albert and I on Wednesday set off on our Scottish Oddessy 

an open ended trip 

It will be good to get away

The severe joint inflammations seem to have stopped for the time being, left me very stiff

But Im taking the opportunity to sort out the van and house ready for the trip

Thankfully tuggy and Albert will undertake the dog walking

I see the GP on Monday and hopefully he can prescribe something to loosen me up a bit 

The van looks good with the carpets, curtains and cushions 

If I get time I'll take some photos

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> kev
> 
> Where are those pictures?
> 
> I'm still waiting
> 
> Sandra


Bloody nag, bad as that other nag Cabbess > >

Heres some from the other morning Brrr



















That's all folks, not exactly weather for taking photies.


----------



## MEES

Good morning from sunny Sweden x


----------



## aldra

Good morning Margaret, Kevin and those to come

Enjoy Sweden Margaret, hope the family are all well

Nice looking van Kev, when you planning a trip?

Bright sunshine here this morning

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Good morning Margaret, Kevin and those to come
> 
> Enjoy Sweden Margaret, hope the family are all well
> 
> Nice looking van Kev, when you planning a trip?
> 
> Bright sunshine here this morning
> 
> Have a good day
> 
> Sandra


Trips out of the question for now, usual family commitments etc, we've had 3 days in it and all was more or less okay, few learning curve problems all sorted, not keen on the bed, very hard, need longer to get used to it, also nowhere to easily hide the winter bedding, summer stuff would go in upper lockers, but I feel the cold something awful in the night, not allowed to have the heating on though  

Like any van you have to live with it a while, to suss out the real pros and cons.


----------



## Christine600

Good morning all


I'm cheating a bit since it's past 12 in my time zone... I'm still at home not quite done with the flu. But definitively doing better. Staying inside careful with the cold april air.


Margaret - hej! Hur mår ni? Now I have exhausted my swedish vocabulary. Have fun with your swedes! 

Kevin - that is a good looking motorhome! I had to change the mattress in mine. Found one at Ikea that fitted well - only had to slice off a bit in one corner where the bed narrows. 

Sandra I'm glad your joints are better - just in time for your trip - I hope you have tons of fun!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Christine600 said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I'm cheating a bit since it's past 12 in my time zone... I'm still at home not quite done with the flu. But definitively doing better. Staying inside careful with the cold april air.
> 
> Margaret - hej! Hur mår ni? Now I have exhausted my swedish vocabulary. Have fun with your swedes!
> 
> Kevin - that is a good looking motorhome! I had to change the mattress in mine. Found one at Ikea that fitted well - only had to slice off a bit in one corner where the bed narrows.
> 
> Sandra I'm glad your joints are better - just in time for your trip - I hope you have tons of fun!


It has four pieces to the bed so changing it is a bit more complicated we dis the cut corner thing in the Laika though


----------



## MEES

Morning all back home from Sweden it's a beautiful day a little gardening methinks 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Viv was here yesterday, hopefully our paths will cross in Scotland
Tuggy has set off to meet Barry in Ulswater

We will follow tomorrow 

Hope you enjoyed your Swedish visit Margaret

Lovely day here as well

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Have a great trip Sandra
We are busy in the garden at the moment


----------



## HermanHymer

I'm early for tomorrow's news, but getting excited about getting off to Scotland on the 2nd. Van is at the garage tonight for an early start tomorrow on MOT, service, etc. I picked the van up form the storage and it seems my timing for a new battery was spot on. Gr, gr, gr, brmmm today. I just hope the MOT is hassle (and unforeseen expense) free. 

Gotta put it back into storage tomorrow as its not taxed yet and being in frugal mode this year, I will wait to the 2nd. Then 2 nights at Blackpool South for a tidy/clean/organise and stock with food, I'll be on my way north till end June when I fly back to SA for a week for my grandson's birthday.

What a brilliant day today. Hoping for many more. Got my Vit D fix while standing at the bus stop outside the garage. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## HermanHymer

Sandra, safe trip tomorrow, (and same to everyone else on the road, WYMB), I wondered how on earth you were going to get off by today. No hassle, no deadlines.


----------



## MEES

Look out Scotland here thy come!
Have a great time everyone
I'm off to swim then we need to get our heads round a little trip 
Enjoy
Margaret


----------



## Christine600

:lol: I'm sure Scotland will manage - they have probably seen worse!

I'm still staying indoors most of the time. The flu has gone but then bronchitis came knocking. Only cognac helps! :grin2:


Sandra and Viv enjoy Scotland - where are you going, Margaret - or is it a no plan kind of trip?


----------



## MEES

Nothing planned yet - just got back from Stockholm 
Hope you are feeling better soon 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning Early birds

Woken to sunshine here on the edge of Ullswater

The dastardly Duo were all ready drunk when we arrived so there was no catching up 

Had an early night instead

Think the three of them are off on the scooters for a ride today

I'm in pottering wind down mode

We are here till at least Sunday Margaret if you fancy a wee trip and a mini meet

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

MEES said:


> Nothing planned yet - just got back from Stockholm
> Hope you are feeling better soon
> Margaret


I'm curious to know how warm Stockholm was, Margaret. Were you in the moho?


----------



## MEES

We flew out and stayed with son and family for the weekend 
It was warmer and sunnier in Stockholm.
Similar to how it has been here for the last few days.
Crocus were out so they are about 3 weeks behind us 
We have been in Moho before 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

I've been up since 5am, and reading since 3 30am

One of those mornings when I just couldn't sleep

May have a sleep later although just heard on the radio that people who take an afternoon nap are more likely to have a stroke or heart attack

Can't see how that works out, in hot climates people tend to rise before the sun, sleep thehotterparts of the day and enjoy the cooler evenings

Get fed up of all the research which ends up being turned on its head with the next research

Weather still good here, it's great to wake up to the dawn chorus 

Haven't really sorted the van yet, beds stripped and washed, towels etc washed,still need to clean it though, I'll no doubt get round to it eventually

Have a good day everyone 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning Sandra I too am up - can't sleep this morning.
We are off for a trip to South/ west coast tomorrow weather looks reasonable but not particularly warm. We hope to try out the awning on the new van if we settle into one place for long enough!
We are meeting up with Bob and Maureen for a few days near Chesill beach .
Hope you have a nice weekend.
Margaret


----------



## aldra

I've had a bad day

Once again my foot is inflamed and I can hardly walk for the pain

No lead up. Just a sudden onset 

Can't wait to see the ruematoligist to see if medication can help

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Hope you are better soon


----------



## aldra

Morning Margaret and those to come

Give Bob And Maureen our best wishes

The weather looks promising for you Margaret

The foot is a bit easier today, just hope it isn't triggering another batch of inflamed joints

Tried watching Eurovision contest last night, couldn't do with all the strobe lighting and effects

So watched Peter Kay on catch up instead, he is funny

Have a good day
Sandra


----------



## MEES

We are on a lovely farm Britstop on the Somerset coast.
They have Alpacas, turkeys, shep, cows,meerkats and much more. The sun is shining and the sea is two mins walk away- going very well so far


----------



## aldra

Sounds fantastic Margaret

Enjoy 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

It's lovely but the cockrals wake up early


----------



## aldra

A bit like our resident blackbird

He starts the dawn chorus alone just after 4am, then at about 430 am goes back to sleep as the other birds wake up 

Should close my bedroom window!!

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## patp

They were removing the "Road Closed" barriers from outside our house at 4.15 this morning  I had been awake since 3ish and had just gone back to bed!)
Back to having traffic go by instead of the nice quiet road we have had for just over a week. Well the road was quiet except for the people who just HAD to drive past all the other road closed signs, to get the trench across the road, and then turn round and go back.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Well in spite of the weather forecast we are not doing bad and Albert has almost completed the gardens, removing old conifers and replacing them with fruit trees

Things going ok with grandson and dog, although Winston the ridgeback is totally mad with boundless energy, he's round the house and garden like a whirling dervish 

Made B.L.T sandwiches for the young ones dinner, I refuse to give him dinner money as he buys a couple of pieces of pizza and a fizzy drink, can't be bothered to queue up for a meal 

Instead he gets a packed lunch and a pound each day and seems to be enjoying it, of course I have the time unlike his mum who's rushing to get to work herself 

Going to Iceland to stock up on frozen veg soon, which will be my daily outing, a slow walk around Iceland !!!!!

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Well that should help you chill out aldra.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Friday again, family meal and grandson goes home for weekend + the mad Winston 

It's a bit like working and having weekends off!!!

Again a not too bad day weather wise , from the forecast I expected a wet end of week 

I think it must rain later though there are some big black clouds 

Well I must get on 

Have a good day
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra and all!

I'm back to work again this month too, Sandra! My uncle is visiting and he's helping my mum doing lot's of work in the garden and on the house. And I'm trying to be his assistant. And on the sundays we visit family. So busy! But we're having fun so it's OK! Three more days and he's leaving. 

I'm staying home for a while yet - my mum is having an op and then I'm staying after to help her with her recovery. So more busy days but much more TV and less gardening! :grin2:

Have a great week, all!


----------



## MEES

We are having a lovely time near Lyme Regis with friends on a very nice campsite. 
Done lots of walking on the beach and we are all shattered and have had fish and chips for tea.
Tomorrow using the bus passes


----------



## aldra

You enjoy Margaret 

And Maureen 

Christine glad to here you are busy gardening

Alberthas finished the gardens but has now emptied the greenhouse, hosing it down and getting rid of loads of accumulated stuff, he's shattered

I can't help so I keep the house straight, prepare the meal , run his bath

And re mop the wooden floors he ruins when he plods over them!!

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good team Sandra and Albert !
We are off to Weymouth and Chesil beach on the bus today.
Well done Christine supporting your mum


----------



## aldra

Well the gardens and greenhouse are all finished, 

Loads of things thrown away, it's amazing how stuff accumulates

Next job is the garage, then it's back to clearing out the bedrooms, we finished downstairs and most of one bedroom 

Still haven't cleaned the van though, not that bad, more cosmetic, strip the water pump and remake the beds

I've cleaned the fridge in there already 

Looks like the weather has changed, drizzling today so only just managed to finish in time

Going now for a hot bath and watch Chelsea flower show on catch up

Sandra


----------



## satco

a big hello from this side of the channel 

well , I am still alive , and Im truely sorry not being in here more often !
Other commitments have been taking all my attention. 
I will try to sneak in for some minutes from time to time , just to stay in touch.
The "old camel" is still in service , have not yet found a priceworthy replacement.


best regards
Jan


----------



## aldra

Jan,

So lovely to hear from you

How's your wife doing?

One day, please god we will be up your way

Sandra


----------



## satco

My wife is doing better , she`s meanwhile able to walk distances up to a kilometer.
After my surgery in february I´m doing better as well. My mum in law is in hospital
since last sunday with severe heart issues. This year is a used one as last year was 

best regards
Jan


----------



## aldra

I know what you mean jan

We wait from one scan to another

One melonoma to another
Hoping for a break

Sandra


----------



## satco

oh Sandra , I cross my fingers for a good outcome !


----------



## aldra

Well we've been lucky since Christmas, hopefully the scan next week will be clear

Life goes on

About to tackle the garage today, the sun is shining, our grandson and his dog have returned to their own home for the weekend, so all is peaceful, no mad hound charging all over the house and garden

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good evening, all!


Busy times - and not with the MH. My mum has had her op and it went well - but she needs some time to recover anyway. And she is experimenting with her diet - testing how much fatty food and fruit her new gall bladder free body can stomach. So it will take a while to get used to.

The MH gets used as a spare bedroom - that is I opt to sleep there when we have visitors. And we seem to be in a stream of them.

This weekend we're off to a funeral - my grand uncle whom I have hardly met lived to 94. 

Then later we'll see. No plans made - except for taking the MH on a spin. 


Have a nice day all!


----------



## cabby

I was just thinking where is everybody from this thread.Very unusual for it to have been so quiet for so long.Nearly contacted Guinness record breakers.

cabby


----------



## aldra

We are still around cabby
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Yep I'm still here too.
On a lengthy run of childminding and trying to plan a trip away.
No doubt we will miss the good weather.
Good to hear from folk again Christine I hope you get away soon


----------



## oldtart

This is the second time tonight I've written a post but it never appears. I'll make one last try, boat sold in the throes of buying another camper. If this is successful, I'll have another go. I do miss everyone. It used to be so easy with the iPad, but when I try to write a post on there MHFS tells I'm not a subscriber!!!

Val


----------



## oldtart

Success. Will be joining you all again soon. I'll have a read of the posts to see what you've all been up to

Val


----------



## cabby

Great to see you back again, bugger reading the posts , tell us what and where you have been, as I am fed up with reading all the drivel about the referendum.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Val your not opening on the old site are you??

Where are you planning the next trip to Margaret ? , the weather has been beautiful but a bit hot for me

Can't really take a break at the moment as we have young albertstaying Mon-Fri, but he's doing homework and revision and doing well 

Although he went over on his ankle last night so he's waiting for his mum to take him to A&E when she finishes in a meeting, it's very swollen this morning so best getting it checked

Albert's scan this morning so a worrying wait for results, then we will plan a trip somewhere maybe

I'm still waiting to see the rheumatologist, apparently it can take up 12 weeks for a first consultation, so much for our speedy NHS
Although I'm still very stiff and sore I haven't had any flare up of joints thank goodness for the last month or so 

Cabby, I think everyone is fed up with all the drival about the referendum, I think the idea is that we are all brain dead by the time it comes to vote!! It's everywhere TV, radio, whenever you switch on and no one saying anything worth hearing
The truth is it's a gamble either way and without a crystal ball who knows??

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## MEES

It will be in uk until the Autumn then we will be off to Europe Toore eventually in Oct/ November. We are thinking of flying home for a couple of weeks then returning 
We will watch the weather  and Tory tontimevit when not as needed Herve


----------



## oldtart

I've made it back! I darent go onto to recent topice in case I lose early birds.at the moment when I go onto chrome it brings me straight here.

Thanks for your comment Cabby. We haven't done a lot yet this year. We've sold our narrow boat and are buying a 2012 4 berth Trigano Tribute on a Ford. It only has 11000 on the clock and the hob and oven have never been used.

We are off to France and Spain, 25th July till 3rd. September. Booked the Newhaven Dieppe crossing as we were concerned about the asylum seekers situation in Dunkirk. We've always done DFDS Dover Dunkirk and now read about the Albanians at the foot of the cliffs in Dieppe. Hopefully, it won't affect us.

In Septimber we fly to Las Vegas and are hiring an RV, not one of those big things and doing the Grand Canyon and national parks. It's booked with Cruise America through Trailfinders. They could get us a far better deal than if we did it ourselves. 40 days, unlimited mileage and the extra packages included. 

Plans to do France, Germany and Italy next year.

So that's the latest!

Hopefully I'll be back tomorrow.

We leave here, the CC site in Edinburgh, pick up the tyre from Kwik Fit. We had a puncture as we were about to leave the 702 to go onto the 720 not far from the site. We did hit a very big pothole on the way up and Dave thinks it could have caused the bulge on the inside of the tyre. It was only new a year ago - another puncture. 

Val


----------



## oldtart

Sandra. I think I'm on the new site because it tells me I can go back to one that isn't updated for mobile use. I'll crack it!!!!

Val


----------



## aldra

Morning all

We had thunderstorms and heavy rain yesterday, not sure what today will bring weather wise

Sounds exciting Val, we're not sure yet where we will go in the Autumn if we can get away, Italy or Croatia I think 

A least it's a bit cooler today

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

It's a lovely day here near Southport so far and I'm off for a swim with my pal&#55357;&#56832;
We have had no rain for two weeks and the garden could do with a drop and I am fed up of watering !
Have a good day everyone.
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Morning all 

Well a misty start today, still muggy though

Young Albert is staying off school today as his ankle was very swollen when Albert collected him yesterday, hopefully three days of rest will help

Anyway he will be his mums problem sat and sun, as will the hound

Well it's Friday, had planned a BBQ but weatherwise not sure, still we'll have a BBQ type meal indoors instead if nec 

Have a good day all of you 
Sandra


----------



## oldtart

I did my Friday morning volunteering in the Queenscourt hospice shop this morning. this morning. We had lots of donations and our usual Friday morning customers. I so enjoy meeting the people. Some just come in for the chat. Then continued to help Dave sort out the camper. So much stuff in there.

The weather has not been so good today

Val.


----------



## cabby

Been a brilliant day down here, sat outside for lunch and read for a couple of hours, plus went shopping with daughter to look at the new Aldi shop, cannot see what all the fuss is about, nothing special.Just a cross between a pound shop and Asda, not relly cheap but different labels.
Popped into Sainsburys as well, they have notched up a gear with their without range if anyone is looking for this.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Morning all 

Well cabby, I'm surprised, Aldi has a big food award winning range

The meat is British grown, their range of cheeses are excellent 

Their weekly fruit and veg offers are excellent, the frozen fish is also very good and good value

But each to their own, I shop at Aldi and Asda, between the two I'm well pleased with the variety and value 

Don't use the market much now, it's busy so I tend to avoid it 

It looks as if we shall have more rain today so I'm hovering about putting washing out

Have a good day every one

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning all

Really tired today after a busy weekend. Lot's of people chatting constantly for three days. :smile2: Met several relatives I'd never met in person before. That was very nice. One of my "new" cousins invited us to stay the night. 

I'm glad I went to the funeral even if I had only met my great uncle once. He lived as a recluse for years with his wife having serious mental issues and would not go out or meet people. But after she died 10 years ago he really blossomed. 

I think I need a nap before thinking about tea or chores or anything else...


----------



## aldra

Morning all ( just )

Glad it went well Christine

Weather really taken a change, again it looks like more rain and more rain

Not doing a lot today though

Have a good day all

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Good afternoon all, been busy getting ready for visitors this morning, heavy rain all morning, but it has stopped now and getting brighter, maybe I should have just got the BBQ out as first thought.
I have an aversion to vacuum packed meat, also did not see any tractor motifs on their produce when walking around Aldi either. I did avail myself of some of the socks on offer,:wink2: bought some ice cream for the kids, will find out if they are any good later.:smile2:

cabby


----------



## aldra

Cabby, if you go to aldi online you will see the producers 

Meat ,veg, their free range chicken is much cheaper than even Asda , it's what I buy, the free range eggs are good

Of course if you have a good local butcher you may prefer it and why not, we have plenty on the market but I'm happy with Aldi's and of course my brother in law is a commercial butcher which is great for full sirloins etc

Im sure the tinned ranges are good, but it maydepend on tastes , I don't use much other than tomatoes and beans 

The olive oil is good, very good

They have special weeks, ie Mexican, French etc and some of those are great, Greek olives on Greek week were great and a good price

I think it's a matter of trying and getting to know the produce you like, and of course travelling through France and Germany lots of aldi stores, different lines but I feel at home

Albert buys all his cycling gear from there and it's good, their walking, running gear are also good

It isn't giving supermarkets a run for their money by selling rubbish

I'm not saying it's a one off shop, although for many it is

The flowers are really good value too

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Shattered today after a busy weekend child/ dog minding and we took our camper an to help out at the village queens birthday celebrations.
We wound out our super awning and the face painters sat underneath it.
It was a very damp start but dried up later and was very successful 
Now flaked out boys gone home.
Hopefully a quiet week ahead.
On the positive side have booked our flights back mid Autumn trip and tomorrow will book crossings


----------



## aldra

Morning all,

Well the sun seems to have gone to bed this week , another wet day here

Prob good for the gardens but it played havoc with my climbing rose

Still Albert climbed up and pruned all the dead and sodden blooms off so it looks a lot better 

Was hoping to wash the floors in the van and put the carpets back, but waiting for a dry day

Need to phone around and get a quote for the car insurance today, it's getting like utility bills, the longer you stay, the higher the no claims, the more it goes up!!!

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Raining here too today and same problem with roses
Washing shopping and general domestic goddess ing for me and a visit to my mum!
Cleaned van out yesterday after the outing to the garden party.
Fortunately there is not much floor to clean and there are a lot less nooks and crannies to hold the muck!
Trying to get my head round emptying wardrobes and pruning the clothes and shoes we never wear because they have ' shrunk! - In the wardrobe/ drawers!!,, would you believe it&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## cabby

Pruning the clothes, be careful where you put those shears please.:grin2: We had rain again last night and today looks very grey, but the clouds are higher.The roses are in need of sorting out must admit, just like to see the wonderful colours and the aroma from them is quite heady.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Margaret, clothes definitely shrink if left unattended for a few months in the wardrobe

It's a fact of life

Are you going back to Spain this Autumn ?

Our climbing rose is a blousy flurabunda, dozens of yellow blooms but even without rain the petals fall constantly, but it keeps on budding and is really lovely if a bit messy on the lawn

Looks like rain forecast at least till Friday 

sandra


----------



## MEES

Yes a month in October then fly home for 10 days for family affairs then back for a furthest month.
A month or so at home over Xmas then hope to travel more in Spring all being well.
Daughter has finished her course and has a job and all kids in school so we are not really needed so much but still gave house and garden to maintain and of course my mum 88 to visit.
We will see how it goes 
Has Albert got his results - how are you fixed?
X


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Phone call from the nurse last night Margaret, the scan was clear, we really didn't expect that as this is the longest time he's ever gone without a reoccurrence

Can't go anywhere just yet as we still have young Albert Mon -Fri, he's doing well and slowly catching up, hopefully he's slowly changing his attitude towards school as well 

Albert's busily Re- learning Vectors etc to keep up.

We would like to take him on a holiday but can't really think of something that would suit a 15 year old with two old fogies with dodgy knees !!

Flaming June seems well extinguished now, dull and damp again

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

We had Joanne solo at 13 and went to a campsite at Lazise on lake Garda.
Charming walled medieval town, boat trips , nice restaurants Etc for us ? Buses to Verona.
Jo never moved off the site the animation team were ace. Free windsurfing/ canoeing football clubs etc etc.Fab swimming pool with slides, water polo etc. Activities every morning and afternoon and entertainment at night. Loads of teens in the season.
She had such a great time we repeated it for 4 years and then she got a summer job there and worked for 3 summers.
Success!!!!
Good luck.
Oh and you can fly in to Verona airport and get a bus to the site


----------



## Christine600

Hello all!


Finally got my password on this site reset so I could log in. I could read other peoples posts but not log on myself. 

My appointment with the arm specialist got postponed - so I'm still home. I need to get that sorted before going anywhere. But my mum is in good shape after her little operation so no worries there.


Margaret well done with your Joanne! I've visited Lazise before motorhoming and it's very pretty there.

Sandra I'm glad to read about for Alberts clear scan! When I went on holiday with my niece and nephew they wanted EuroDisney every day. But we agreed on one day in Legoland, Denmark and then a smaller trip to city centres or the beach the other days. It went well. I think teenagers can be happy anywhere these days as long as there is wifi! 

Cabby you can't get a much better sight than roses on their best!


Have a nice day all


----------



## cabby

We have had torrential rain, thunder and lightning, occasional glimpse of the Sun.It has saved me going out and removing the deadheads on the rose trees.
Just as well as the wife complains I take too long doing it, well the smells are very intoxicating, they are old trees, not like the new stuff that looks pretty but smells of nothing, I think they come with a free perfume spray.:wink2: The flowers are very large on them and the colours are fantastic, best ever seen. All changes to out garden we have made sure they were not disturbed, they last for ages as well.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Cold and a touch of rain today. If it does not start pouring down I want to have a go at the rear wall of my MH - it's got some weird spots after using it this winter. I have no idea what it is but fear it will not come off easily.

But first - a good coffee and a round up of my favourite web sites.


----------



## aldra

Morning all at last

I've been totally locked out, Barry finally managed to get me back on

Very wet here too, another wet morning for solstice 

Well it seems that young Albert's mum is taking him to Poland for a short break, they want to visit the CCamp If so we may just do a few short breaks with him, maybe things like the Edan centre etc 

Hope you manage to get those marks off Christine

Well have a good if wet day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra and all


Very wet here too. I have some errands to do and then I need to call my local garage about MOT. They have changed the rules I only need to go every other year now. But I'm not sure if this years is off or not.

And now that it's raining I'll wash all those clothes with suntan oil on them...


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone- just😀
It's just stopped raining here. I have been tidying up and re- potting in the green house this morning.
Graham is having a frustrating time with his motorbike in bits apparently the starter motor had jammed end its very inaccessible :-(
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

I hope Graham has sorted the bike out Margaret 

Still on the damp side here today although yesterday evening was lovely

We are thinking of taking young Albert to Knowsley Safari park and booking an executive trip in the Land Rover, he seems very keen on the idea

Just sorting out care of shadow for a few days as there is no point taking him, dogs are not allowed in the parks or gardens 

Im really tired this morning, could have happily stayed in bed for another hour or so, now he's left for school I might just sneak back for an hour or two!!

MOT two yearly sounds great Christine 

Have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## MEES

Sadly no Sandra who knew a motorbike could come in to so many pieces...
I earned brownie points by sourcing him a Haynes manual on the Internet


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!

I'm off to the doc with a sore throat. I've had it for a week and it won't go away so she'd better have a look.


Margaret well done - and Graham too if he can do the repairs himself. I wish I could sometimes...

Sandra yes MOT every other year starting in August. But mine has to be done this year since I should have done in May (whoops) but just ordered one yesterday so in a coupoe of weeks.


----------



## MEES

Hope you will soon be feeling better soon Christine
Motorbike still in bits:-(


----------



## aldra

Had a son like that Margaret 

Brilliant at taking things apart

Not so good at putting them back together again

Only teasing Graham:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well I'm awake bright and early:crying:

The hound needed to go out, he woke Winston so two of them wanted out

Now they've gone back to bed and I'm left awake :frown2:

Unfortunately I need to be up at 7 am to get young Albert off to school or it wouldn't matter

Sandra


----------



## MEES

God Sandra u r a saint bet you'll need a nap this afternoon.
I'm mixing domestic godessing with gardening and childminding and dog sitting at the moment but no 7 am starts this week


----------



## MEES

Insured the van yesterday tried several companies but couldn't better £410 from Saga with 10 yrs ncb at least can pay quarterly.
Think it's high because Graham us 72 and we have sil on as an extra driver.
Includes full continental breakdown though.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

Doc said my throat issue is either tonsils playing up or a virus. So wait and see 2-3 weeks. And eat some ibuprofen. So that's what I'm doing.


Margaret I you got a much better deal than me on your insurance. But then my van is larger. Still it seems OK to me. 

Sandra I hope you got back to sleep again - 2ish is way too early to get up!


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon everyone

Margaret we were quoted more than that for the car by LV, maximum no claims bonus, never ever made a claim, been with them for several years

So we googled and Churchill was a much lower quote

Ours is the postcode though 

Christine, if you are able to gargle then Difflam oral rinse is excellent for mouth and throat pain 
I can't gargle, I used to but know I just choke 

I went back to bed once he was off to school, what a nightmare, I'd forgotten all about teenage mornings, between constantly grooming his hair with one eye on the mirror, the other on his phone it's like the march of the zombies :surprise:

Have a good day everyone 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Well it's polling day, so what will it be in or out 

Either way there's a long struggle ahead

It's a beautiful day here, the pergola is rotting so Albert is in the middle of replacing it, the wooden spars have had 4 coats of mahogany preservative and are almost ready to go up

Really a winter job but it won't last that long

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Well we have been to give our blood samples and then voted.
It's a beautiful day here in our garden not ready to go off in campervan at the moment


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


I'm off to the local garage to get new tires on my MH. Then on Sunday I'm off in my little car to visit the flat I've been renting out. I will probably move back there eventually. I'll stay for a few days and make plans for some renovation.

After that I'll have my MOT and then finally get my MH on the road for a summer trip! :laugh:

So now that you have left the EU is it back to the small tax free quotas of the past? :surprise::kiss:


----------



## MEES

Not sure what you mean&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## cabby

She means back to the DUTY FREE days of limits to what can be brought in to the UK.>>

cabby

As do a lot of others who sees this as their main concern.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Thank you, Cabby - we call it "tax free" in "norwegian". 0


----------



## aldra

Morning all

We were wondering about that too Christine 

Well reading the posts on here there's a lot of ill feeling about the results of the referendum, which is sad., but we live in a democracy and everyone is entitled to a vote

Hopefully it isn't going to degenerate into a free for all, on here and in the Country in general 

We went to watch our granddaughter in the Junior school production of Midsummer Nights Dream, 
They were excellent 

Lovely day of sunshine here 

Have a good day
Sandra


----------



## MEES

We don't drink as much as when younger and so don't bring an excessive amount back anyway
And we have a weight issue to think about also!


----------



## aldra

So do I Margaret 

So do I :grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Where I live I can bring 4 bottles of wine from abroad. Which is OK for me but I know many take the risk and bring much more.
But it stops me from buying into the French Passion system where you stay at wineries etc. I would feel bad not buying anything and with the 4 bottle limit I would end up having to drink it up on the trip. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Not sure what the day holds weather wise, looks very overcast, maybe it will brighten up later

Meanwhile I'm going back to bed to read for a while before I let the day in

Just got an appointment through to see the rheumatologist, late Sept!!!!

Fortunately I haven't had any really painful joint flare ups for a while, still very stiff but I can cope with that 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Morning all
Pouring down here
Cleaning out cupboards and ironing &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## cabby

Dry down here, but not sure for how long, but there is a chill in the air, I wondered if I had torn out too many pages off my calendar.


cabby.


----------



## aldra

Afternoon all

Chilly here too Cabby, we have lit the fire, but it's far from dry, it's pouring down

So much for summer 

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all

We've booked a few days at Longleat in July, young Albert is keen to go, we will look at the VIP trips when we get there

Have been a bit concerned that he tends to go to his room in the evening with just his IPhone for company, so Albert took him to buy the XBox 1TB, that seems to have cheered him up 

Cleaning morning again, just as well as I've been distinctly lazy of late, and more into reading than
Housework 

Some sunshine outside so will see what today brings 

Have a good day 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Cleaning morning again, just as well as I've been distinctly lazy of late, and more into reading than
> Housework


Sounds marvellous! :smile2::smile2:

I'm just back home - my flat is still where I left it. Now I have to wait a week or so to get my MOT done and then I'm finally going on a trip. :grin2: Not abroad I think - that can wait until it's colder.


----------



## MEES

Where do you fancy for your trip &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## aldra

Morning all 

Friday so cooking for the hoard

Weather hasn't improved much as yet 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

It's quite bright here!
Got small grandson to keep me busy


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!

Tired today. So not much being done. 0

Margaret & Sandra enjoy the time with your offspring!



MEES said:


> Where do you fancy for your trip ��


Since I live in southern Norway I'll probably go north. But it all depends on the weather and other inputs. No plan really! :smile2:


----------



## MEES

Do you get the little biting objects like Scotland? . Hope you are feeling more perky soon &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Christine600

MEES said:


> Do you get the little biting objects like Scotland? . Hope you are feeling more perky soon ��


Yes we do. Worst areas are in the forest areas along the Swedish border and on the highland furthest north. The most infamous place is Finnmarksvidda. Midges the size of eagles I've heard... :laugh:


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Just waiting for my son to pick Izzy up, she stayed here overnight last night and after the customary bacon butty is ready for off

Young Albert and the mad pup returns at 4pm to do homework and the new week begins :serious: :smile2:

Still pondering over booking BB or taking the van to Longleat, swings and roundabouts on either side, kev says he drove round in his MH no problem

Not a lot planned today, may pop to Aldi, have a good day everyone

sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra and all


My uncle will walk in the door at any moment. So I hope my over-sweetened pudding is edible. 0

Sandra and the two Alberts - have a nice evening!


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Glorious sunshine here today, such a change from the past week 

Albert's gone out on his bike, he's trying to resume his daily cycle ride

I should really go but I'm afraid on the road and we have to do that to reach off rd areas, in not a good cyclist::crying:

Should do a bit of gardening today, the rain has really brought the flowers and plants on and some deadheading is needed

Have a good day all of you 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra and all


Heavy rain just now - and my day will be spent planning a little trip my brother wants us to take together with my niece. No motorhome. If it happens I should be back home at the end of the week. My niece love horses so it's visiting various stables. Her kind of holiday - not mine - but I love spending time with them.


Sandra are the off road paths far away? You could not walk with the bike along the main road?

Have a good day all


----------



## Drew

Good Morning all, what has happened to everyone? I used to enjoy reading this thread every morning but it seems to be neglected now.


----------



## aldra

We have been neglecting it Drew, but there is not so many of us now sadly 

Just realised that Shadows rabies jab was due so had that done today

Not doing so well this year, first our passports expired, now his passport almost expired!!!

Hopefully we are all set to go now, fingers crossed 

We are going to Croatia this trip, first time for us, our granddaughter is there about now she's inter -railing in Eastern Europe, she loved Poland 

Hopefully we'll get some feedback soon

Weather sunshine and heavy showers here today 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## cabby

I don't think neglected is right, just everyone is out and about in their vans.I normally just say hello to anyone who comes up on here and tell them about the wonderful weather we are having here at the moment and a heat wave has been forecast for us down here for the next couple of weeks and no midges.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## aldra

Cabby
You do gloating well :grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Sunshine here but apparently 95% chance of rain!

I need to give the van a once over ready for our trip, it's not too bad , I think I'll rinse all the nonslip cupboard liners though to freshen them up

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Well you hardy northerners are used to all that bad weather, but us softies need our heat and comfort you see. Gloating, me nooooooooooo, well maybe a little. Chap outside cutting our grass wearing very little clothing, must go and stop the wife staring.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## MEES

I'm so knackered with family visitors and grandkids I don't qualify as an early bird anymore.
Roll on the annual Autumn trip


----------



## aldra

I just knackered Margaret 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

'Evening!

As far as I'm concerned you are all southerners :grin2:

I'm in the middle of the Swedish forest on a campsite with a view to the great Vänern lake - if I really stretch my neck. It's sunny but not very warm - so no swimming in the lake. My mum - this is her holiday mostly - and I will head for the east coast and then go south along the coast line.


----------



## aldra

Hi Christine 

Good to see you back, I've missed you, you to Margaret 

Christine I am a northern lass , now you need to understand northern as opposed to southern>

Things are not going well passport wise

They sent back the form I filled it but put my date of birth instead of the date of signing

So waiting for anew paper

We'll be lucky to go at the end of August 

The hound is ready, just, we had just run out of his rabies
But updated it now

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Oh no Sandra what a pain!
We are stranded with family at the moment but hope to get away for the weekend.
Wales is on the cards.
We are heading for the channel ended of September, flying back after a month for 10 days and then returning for another month
Can wait !


----------



## Christine600

Must get the most of the campsite wifi - tomorrow we look for a nice place along the Göta Canal. So it will be a wild spot or perhaps a stellplatz type stay.



aldra said:


> Christine I am a northern lass , now you need to understand northern as opposed to southern>


Oh I get it - I'm as northern as they come. Born in the most northern part of Norway. And my English ancestors were northerners too - from just south of Scotland somewhere. So the northern double! :grin2:



MEES said:


> Can wait !


You have lot's of fun to look forward to then! :smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## aldra

Afternoon all

Well the new form has arrived I've signed and dated it correctly this time:nerd:

I'll post it off and who knows it might just be back in time for sept 

Not a bad day here, some sunshine but not too hot 

I'll bet you are looking forward to your holiday Margaret

Enjoy your trip christine 

Well have a good day all

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## cabby

Well today has been hot hot hot. We had to sit down and have afternoon tea on the hotel terrace overlooking the sea and watched the Eastbourne Air display. Very entertaining and brought back many memories of trips to Biggin Hill as a young lad. Plus living alongside an airfield in Shropshire during WW11.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Morning all ,

Supposed to be hot from this weekend up here cabby, as of yet still more rain !!

When we had the static in silver bay, we often watched the air displays from RAF Valley 

Not a lot planned today

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all 

Reeling from the expense of August, 5 grandkids birthdays and 5 lots of holiday spends 

We are broke:wink2::wink2:

Lovely sunny day here Cabby

Must put the van duvets out in the sunshine to air

Reminds me of Israel, everyone hung their bedding out of the window to air each morning, talk about Persil washes whiter:grin2:

Still haven't finished the van ready for the next trip, what is it with me and packing/preparing vans ?

Have a good day everyone
Sandra:smile2:


----------



## cabby

Spain used to be like that aldra, hanging the mattresses out.good old days eh.

been so hot these last couple of days have had to go indoors out of the sun.Wonder how long it will last.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Morning all 

Far to early but the hound wanted out 

Promises to be another nice day here

Megs returns today from Croatia,Albert will collect her from the airport later, text us to say she had the equivalent of £2 for food so will be starving at the airport!! Sent her some money can't have her starving!!!

Think Ill pack clothes in the van today ready for off, will need both summer and winter for Sept / Oct 
Hopefully mostly sunshine though
Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Just got back from a superb four nights in Wales bear Porthmadog.
I treated us to some zip bags to sort clothes ( they are meant to go in suitcases) but fit great in lockers.
Stops us rooting through lockers and messing everything up


----------



## aldra

Didn't sort the clothes after all 

Maybe tomorrow 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Well a bit more done, bought a pair of Skechers GO walk canvas shoes, Megan says the Swiss mum she worked for swears by them for comfort and support 

Also ordered Berkinstock sandals as Megan says they are the most comfortable sandals going 

I have good quality hiking shoes but found them heavy on my feet the last trip to Longleat , I think it's because my joints are so stiff now, and trainers have the same affect 

Taking my cycle away this trip hopefully some nice cycle routes to try, it's electric so that helps

Off today to buy tea shirts, confess to being very lazy, I just buy a load of cotton tea shirts each long trip, mostly black or navy, Matalan do them for £3/4 each and that sorts out that 

Still waiting for passports, but I think they will arrive in time according to the tracking report

Shadow goes back to the groomers on Thursday, he arrived back last week looking like a scarecrow, a really tatty job, but his normal groomer will redo him following our complaint. I don't know what happened as they are normally excellent 
We have him close clipped for trips away, partly because of the heat and partly because he loves to swim 

Well I have a sheet of pork ribs which I'm about to cook in the slow cooker with cabbage so that sorts out out tea 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## cabby

What type of cabbage do you use, not done it that way myself, any tips.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Cabby
Any firm cabbage will do, you choose

Sheet of pork ribs, brush with mustard, salt and pepper cut to fit in the bottom of the slow cooker

Add carrots, onions as much as wanted

I add Apple you choose 

Tuck in potatoes, new if you want or just potatoes cut up

Slice a cabbage into wedges and arrange on the top 

Pour in chicken stock, not enough to cover the cabbage , that will give of moisture as it cooks 

I cover with foil, tucked in

Cook for about 4/5 hours 

Drop in a few tomatoes if you fancy 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all from sunny Sweden.

Staying at a campsite in Simrishamn in eastern Sweden. Lovely weather. And we're eating lots of swedish meat balls. And herring with the morning eggs. Later today we're starting to drive back home. Probably need a week or so. Depending on the weather and the number of stops.

Have a great summer day all!


----------



## MEES

Good Morning Christine good to hear you are having a nice trip with good weather.
The weather had Beebn a bit mixed here with some lovely hot sunny days. We have had a nice trip to Wales in the new van and put the awning get up for the first time !
Graham has bought me an electric assisted bike it folds up to fit in the boot . I tried it out yesterday it will take a bit of getting used to but this it is going to be an asset!
Off for a practise run now 
Have a good rest of your trip.
We have been on Oland


----------



## aldra

Morning Christine 

Sounds like your having a great time , I like Swedish meatballs although only had the IKEA ones !!
Mostly I like the sauce though 

Rain forecast today but fortunately I got my washing dry yesterday 

The hound is off to the groom room today 

Our passports arrived yesterday so all set 

Have a good day everyone
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Stayed the night in Oslo but continuing back home. One or two more nights in the van I guess before we arrive.

Margaret my brother is selling electric bikes and is urging me to get one. I just might...

I'm with you Sandra - the sauce is the best part. But I much prefer Norwegian meat balls. They are larger and juicier. And usually home made. I guess the last part there is the main reason they are better.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Will look up a reciepe for Norwegian meat balls Christine , though I guess the family traditional ones are best 
You definately should try an electric bike, it is just a gentle push helping you on your way, unless you run with open throttle which I ever do,except to start up

Good luck with yours Margaret 

Albert has gone to Christies, hopefully they can remove the tumour under local anaesthetic today, I haven't gone because he may be there most of the day, we may still be able to go away after all, will see what's involved and can always adjust the tunnel booking 

Weather very overcast today unlike yesterday's sunshine
Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all

I think we will put back the tunnel from Sunday to Tuesday, that means we leave here on Sunday

Albert's fine but isn't to lift anything for a few days, so it will take a bit longer to finish ready for off

We could make the journey to the tunnel in one day but we prefer not to, especially as we will be trying to do about 200miles a day to cross Germany and Austria 

Would like to spend as much of Sept as we can in Croatia whilst the sea is still warm, and a more leisurely return, unless we are besotted by Slovenia and Croatia , in which case we will stay longer and return quicker !!

Have a good day everyone 

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good to hear your passports have arrived and you will soon be off
Bon Voyage 
Enjoy you trip can't waiting til we are offering too x
Meagaret


----------



## Christine600

Finally back home!



aldra said:


> Will look up a reciepe for Norwegian meat balls Christine


I tried to google and found lot's of weird and wonderful adaptions by presumably norwegian-americans. Before you get mixed up in those I better try to give my recipe here! :smile2:

Norwegian Kjøttkaker/Meatballs ala Christines Mum

400g minced beef
1.5 ts salt
1/4 ts black pepper
2 ss potato starch
1.5 dl water or milk or a mix

If you like more spicy food a little cayenne (my favourite), chili, or gran's nutmeg and ginger are popular.

Use butter when frying.

--

Mix the meat and salt - later add spices and starch. Add water/milk last a little at a time until feels right.

Use a spoon dipped in water and you hand to make large cakes. Like 4-5 Swedish meatballs or half a tennis ball. 
They are not balls though - more like flat medallions.

Fry on medium heat 4-5 mins on each side.

Start making gravy. Either boil the meatballs 10 minutes in the bullionwater you make gravy from 
or just in the gravy itself. Make a thick gravy after your taste.

We serve the kjøttkaker with boiled potatoes, mashed peas and a little lingonberry jam. Or cranberries perhaps?

It could end up looking like this (but I use lots of gravy...):


----------



## aldra

Will be trying that Christine

Grans nutmeg and ginger sounds good

Do you not serve with a cream gravy/sauce ?.

And will cornstarch do in place of potato starch

Changed the tunnel to Tuesday 

Cost £ 3 !!!

So we will leave here Sunday morning 

Spoke again with J the lead grade 4 melonoma nurse , she said just enjoy your holiday

The scan is not an emergancy booking which is why it's a four week waiting list so an extra two/ two and a half weeks won't make a difference even if it detects internal cancer, it's a precaution because the melonoma tumour has moved from the arm to a different site 

If Albert becomes unwell or other tumours occur she said ,phone and we will set the scan three or four days to allow you to drive back 

We will text you to confirm the 20/ 10/ 16 is the planned scan

So we feel we are going on holiday with a safety net 

So we are really looking forward to Croatia, our granddaughter loved it and lake bled in Slovenia 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Lake Bled - I've heard good things about that place!



aldra said:


> Grans nutmeg and ginger sounds good
> 
> Do you not serve with a cream gravy/sauce ?.
> 
> And will cornstarch do in place of potato starch


Grannys kjøttkaker were delicious - but we have a saying that one always prefer mothers meatballs. And I fit that saying. 0

Cream in the gravy is a personal preference - my mum don't like it much. But I do when I make it for myself. I guess cornstarch will do - I just always use the potato kind.


----------



## aldra

I'll experiment 

Things to go with the mix

Mincing the ends of sirloin steak to take in the van

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Can't sleep to many things on my mind !!!

Going to cook enough chicken for a few days for the hound and roast one for us to take with us 

Some last minute shopping to do to take with us, salad etc

Final clean of the house then it's down to Megs, although I'm not holding my breath she will do much
But I'll leave it straight 

Bought a three month sim for the WIFI, hope it lasts, and a pay as you go from tesco mobile for my IPhone, it's only a back up on a different network to Alberts 3, I dont use a mobile phone enough to warrant a monthly contract.

Well I guess I'd better get on lots to do

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Methinks a long nap this afternoon will be needed


----------



## aldra

Hopefully Margaret :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## satco

Hello my fellow early birds 

I havent been here for some months , this group appears to be somewhat "dead"
If anyone is still reading here , I have sold the "old camel" and purchased a Phoenix A7700GS .

have a fine even8ing everyone
Jan


----------



## MEES

Hi Jan we are still around.
Changed our Rimor for a Campscout ( Globecar / Possel)
Hope you enjoy your new van
margaret


----------



## satco

hello dear Margaret ,

well the new one is huge  820cm lenght, 240cm width and 350cm height. 6 tons permissable weight


best regards 
Jan


----------



## HermanHymer

satco said:


> hello dear Margaret ,
> 
> well the new one is huge  820cm lenght, 240cm width and 350cm height. 6 tons permissable weight
> 
> best regards
> Jan


Wow, that's a banger! I wish you luck to drive it.:smile2:


----------



## cabby

sounds good to me.Yes we are still around, but other threads have been more to the forefront,

cabby


----------



## aldra

Sounds like you could live in it Jan

We are all still here but most of us have been travelling 

How's the weather your way?

Sandra


----------



## MEES

You have gone larger and we have gone smaller


----------



## Christine600

Congratulations, Jan! I have heard good about those Phoenixes. I'm sure you will enjoy your next trips no matter the weather! :grin2:


I've been busy since suddenly I've moved back to my old flat when the family who's been renting abruptly moved out. I'm very busy with all the boxes and redecorating. My poor MH hasn't been driven in over a month - a first! :surprise: But it will be used visiting my mum around Christmas if nothing appens earlier.


----------



## MEES

Good to hear from you Christine hope you get away in the van soo A


----------



## Christine600

Yes, Margaret - so do I!


----------



## aldra

Love

Sandra


----------



## satco

aldra said:


> Sounds like you could live in it Jan
> 
> We are all still here but most of us have been travelling
> 
> How's the weather your way?
> 
> Sandra


well , I would really like to live in it (right away)  , but my mum in law is at bad health
and we have to take care of her. she stumbled and fell over and broke her pelvis.
but better times will come (I hope).
what shall I say in terms of weather .... its similar to UK  (grey , wet and the opposite of warm )

best ones from
Jan


----------



## satco

Christine600 said:


> Congratulations, Jan! I have heard good about those Phoenixes. I'm sure you will enjoy your next trips no matter the weather! :grin2:
> 
> I've been busy since suddenly I've moved back to my old flat when the family who's been renting abruptly moved out. I'm very busy with all the boxes and redecorating. My poor MH hasn't been driven in over a month - a first! :surprise: But it will be used visiting my mum around Christmas if nothing appens earlier.


thank you 
well , we have to stay at home for the time (see my reply to Sandra`s post)


----------



## aldra

Jan

We've been there too 

Fractured pelvis, painful and debilitating 

It curtailed our travelling 

Like you we needed to be there

But if life isn't about those we love and care for 

It isn't really about anything

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Hey Jan

Welcome back 

Bumping the thread so you find it

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Good morning everyone.
Well not much more to do now- looking forward to Christmas with the family and starting to plan for next year' trips in van.
We are at Lake Garda and a general Italy trip in July and have booked a pitch for a couple of months in Spain Oct/ Nov but as yet nothing fixed.
Another trip to Scotland, Wales and the East coast is also a probability 
What are you all planning ?
Happy Christmas
Margaret


----------



## cabby

Did I read yesterday that Oldtart was having problems logging in and finding this thread.good morning. 

cabby


----------



## aldra

Think she should have found it withthe link cabby

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Not seen any post from her.

cabby


----------



## aldra

True Cabby,

Morning everyone, up bright and early this morning 

Three trees decorated only one to go 0:grin2:

Fridge and freezers cleared ready for Christmas shop

Waiting for Alberts brother to deliver a full ham that I'll cook for the Christmas period

Only four for Christmas dinner this year so no sweat, the family will drop round for tea/ supper in the evening 

My busy day will be Tues, big party here for family and friends

Have a gOod day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Could it have anything to do with being an old tart.

Okay I'm off


----------



## aldra

I think it has more to do with a crap website Kev

It's rubbish people can't get on

It's 2016 for goodness sake 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

I've finally parked my MH outside my mum's and ready for the holidays. My brother and perhaps my uncle will come home for Christmas.

Margaret I have no plans for next year - as usual - make it up as I go. 

Perhaps Viv has been to busy to read/post too much - I know I have been.

Three trees, Sandra? :grin2: We have only one - and it's plastic. It used to be my gran's and when mum moved into her house we put gran's plastic tree up because it remainded us of all the times we celebrated with her. And we still do many years later.


----------



## aldra

We have four this year Christine 

One less than last year

We have one in the main lounge

One in the second

The hall and the dining room

Said I wouldn't this year but there you go :grin2:


----------



## MEES

Well in off tomorrow for my iron infusion.
Hope to feel very energised as a result.
Meanwhile the Chistmas preparations continue but rather slowly 
HappyChristmas everyone!
Margaretxx


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Alberts gone to collect the turkey and to drop Megs off at her dads stall, she's working there for the Christmas rush selling turkeys !!!

More or less ready here, a bit of shopping yet to do, mostly deserts, I don't like desserts so find it hard to choose from the vast amounts available 

Fresh bread/buns tomorrow

Cooking the ham today, well simmering it, will put the cloves and coating on tomorrow and into the oven 

Will soak the turkey in spices and fruit, find it makes for a moist bird (Curtsy of Nigella!!) 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## satco

on holy evening we will have Vienna-sausages (german Bockwurst) with potatoe-salad (north-german-style)----> potatoe-slices with mayonnaise and spice cucumbers , plus bit of onions
and meatsausage , bit pepper . thats all 
on boxing day we will have roulades made from beefsteak-meat

I guess I will gain 1-2 kilos though 

Jan


----------



## aldra

So what will you have Christmas Day Jan

I'm on my way for Christmas Eve

I might arrive late though 

Sandra


----------



## satco

on christmas day we`ll be out with the family , having lunch in a restaurant 
(lazy day)

Jan


----------



## cabby

Christmas Day we will have a Buffett spread out over the table, unless of course it should be in the fridge, just the two of us until Daughter finishes work, then I shall collect her and we will start on the Stilton together with a home made Christmas cake, other cheeses will be available.:laugh:

Boxing Day we are eating out, unless of course we get snowed in.>> never know hat the south coast will bring.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Making me a bit peckish.


----------



## GMJ

I'm off to pick up the turkey and pork shortly and then thats it...doors locked; gates barred; battens hatched (?!); windows closed....buggeroff if you come to my house uninvited >

The three of us on Xmas Day and then the 'olds' come on Boxing Day. Then a quiet day and then off to Mid Wales in the MH for 5 nights :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hatches battened :roll: :roll:

Have a goodun G.


----------



## GMJ

...it was tongue in cheek Kev :wink2:

You too :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> ...it was tongue in cheek Kev :wink2:
> 
> You too :smile2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Of course it was G,


----------



## aldra

Well I'm finished

Turkey stuffed ready for cooking

Belly pork ready on a bed of onions and apples 

Potatoes and parsnips peeled 

Veg always use frozen, thaw the sprouts and cook slowly in butter 

An 8 kg Ham cooked and glazed 

Assorted prawns , smoked salmon ,lobster , crab and smoked mackeral pate served on ice with brown buttered bread

And for me pears poached in wine and spices with sour cream 

The others can have disgusting chocolate confections

A cheese board that no one will touch 

No Christmas pudding this year , no one has enough room anyway

And then it's Christmas tea /supper for those who didn't attend the dinner this year but will come later 

Because it wasn't my turn >

And then all I have to do is a family/ friends party on Tuesday for about 30

No sweat then:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

I'll be round for a doggy bag, later... sounds divine Sandra, enjoy!!!


----------



## aldra

Oh how I wish Viv

See you next year my love 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning everybodypeeps, Merriness of the Christmas, I hope every one got/gets lots of lovely pressies.


----------



## GMJ

Morning Kev

Merry Xmas to you...and everyone :smile2:

Graham :smile2:

PS Turkey is in the oven and now Im at a loose end until everyone else gets up. The curse of the insomniac...


----------



## Drew

Morning Kev & Graham & A Merry Christmas to one and all.

I have been out preparing the BBQ for our dinner, the turkey will go in first and then gradually everything else in due course.

What a miserable grey day it is, rain clouds blowing in from Cornwall with a few light patches over the channel, we will just have to keep or fingers crossed and hope that it will brighten up for our Christmas swim.

Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drew said:


> Morning Kev & Graham & A Merry Christmas to one and all.
> 
> I have been out preparing the BBQ for our dinner, the turkey will go in first and then gradually everything else in due course.
> 
> What a miserable grey day it is, rain clouds blowing in from Cornwall with a few light patches over the channel, we will just have to keep or fingers crossed and hope that it will brighten up for our Christmas swim.
> 
> Drew


BRRRR, are you mad.


----------



## GMJ

Yep..Im with Kev

Good luck Drew

Graham :smile2:


----------



## satco

aldra said:


> Well I'm finished
> 
> Turkey stuffed ready for cooking
> 
> Belly pork ready on a bed of onions and apples
> 
> Potatoes and parsnips peeled
> 
> Veg always use frozen, thaw the sprouts and cook slowly in butter
> 
> An 8 kg Ham cooked and glazed
> 
> Assorted prawns , smoked salmon ,lobster , crab and smoked mackeral pate served on ice with brown buttered bread
> 
> And for me pears poached in wine and spices with sour cream
> 
> The others can have disgusting chocolate confections
> 
> A cheese board that no one will touch
> 
> No Christmas pudding this year , no one has enough room anyway
> 
> And then it's Christmas tea /supper for those who didn't attend the dinner this year but will come later
> 
> Because it wasn't my turn >
> 
> And then all I have to do is a family/ friends party on Tuesday for about 30
> 
> No sweat then:grin2:
> 
> Sandra


well , do I exxagerate when I consider you acting like Derwish in your kitchen.
hell that are lots of food 

Jan


----------



## satco

merry xmas to everyone in here 

Jan


----------



## aldra

A very merry Christmas to all of you

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone 

Just about !!!

Hope you all had a good day yesterday

Today a quiet and peaceful day for me I hope

Have a good day every one

Sandra


----------



## MEES

We had a lovely ,hectic family bash.

Six adults and five kids.
A great meal and family fun.
We are so lucky

Hope you all had a good time and look forward to 2017

Margaret


----------



## Christine600

Hi - so many delicious sounding dishes!

On Christmas Eve we had steamed rib of lamb. With mashed rutabaga. My definitive favourite! Then beef with brussel sprouts and gravy on Christmas day. And salmon with cucumbers on boxing day. Today it's rib of pork with sauerkraut and more gravy. And another rib of lamb on new years. I'm so glad my MH can take the extra weight! 

I wish you all peaceful days for the rest of the year!


----------



## JanHank

Christine600 said:


> Hi - so many delicious sounding dishes!
> 
> On Christmas Eve we had steamed rib of lamb. With mashed rutabaga. My definitive favourite! Then beef with brussel sprouts and gravy on Christmas day. And salmon with cucumbers on boxing day. Today it's rib of pork with sauerkraut and more gravy. And another rib of lamb on new years. I'm so glad my MH can take the extra weight!
> 
> I wish you all peaceful days for the rest of the year!


Where are you ?
Jan


----------



## cabby

On Monday we will have all the children, Grandchildren and Great Grandchildren here to celebrate the New year together. But to make it easier for us everyone is bringing a plate of something.hope we are not awash with sausage rolls.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

You enjoy it cabby 

Sausage rolls were very much seventies

The younger ones are unlikely to bring them

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Christine

What is rutabaga?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Christine
> 
> What is rutabaga?
> 
> Sandra


Swede my apple dictionary says Sandra, I looked it up when I read her menu :grin2:

Jan


----------



## aldra

I love swede 

Especially mashed with carrots, butter and black pepper 

Or just mashed and served with haggis and potatoes 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

JanHank said:


> Where are you ?
> Jan


Norway, Jan

In norwegian it's kålrabi. I had to look in the dictionary for it too and thought calling it swede was a bit cheeky! :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Christine600 said:


> Norway, Jan
> 
> Norway indeed, isn´t it cold at this time of year?
> In norwegian it's kålrabi. I had to look in the dictionary for it too and thought calling it swede was a bit cheeky! :grin2:


It said swede in the Apple mac dictionary, what do the Yanks know > Kolrabi as its called here and I think also in England is a kind of turnip it says.!
Jan


----------



## aldra

Is it a pale green sphere with lots of thin shoots?

If so its kohlrabi not swede not turnip , may be related 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Is it a pale green sphere with lots of thin shoots?


No it's yellow inside and red on the outside. Will look for a pic...:










Mashed it goes great with salty meat like steamed smoked rib of lamb.


----------



## aldra

It's a Swede

Fabulous event mashed with carrots

Great mashed with butter

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> It's a Swede
> 
> Fabulous event mashed with carrots
> 
> Great mashed with butter
> 
> Sandra


What did the Apple dictionary tell you :grin2:
Jan


----------



## aldra

It can be confusing as over the border they seem to call it a turnip 

The smaller white ones we call turnip 

We had a problem sorting out what a neep was to go with our haggis !!!

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all 

Margaret I hope you feel better when you wake , hopefully the cold spell will have nipped some of those flu bugs that seem to be around 

Haven't heard from Val for a while although she did manage to post on one thread 

Two trees stripped just need the boxes to put them in , young Albert will bring them down for me later 

It's lovely to have the trees but very nice packing them away again and returning to normal 

I'll just leave the nativity set till 12th night 

I've warned the kids they are up at 10 beds stripped and Windows flung open, I'm sure they are hibernating up there >

I know I'm close to hibernating down here, need a good shake up myself !!!

Megs needs to turn her inner clock around work on her assignments and take regular breaks throughout the day, maybe go to the gym for an hour , and sleep at night
( says she that's almost nocturnal )

Although mines due to Alberts snoring, how he Sleeps through it I don't know , although I'm fine if I'm asleep it's just when I wake in the middle of the night I can't get back to sleep for the noise he makes 

Anyone know of a snoring cure ??

Have a good day everyone

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## MEES

Still rough Sandra but no worse . Eye drops from pharmacy.
Pottering taking down decs. Not so good at packing them away !
Sounds like kids are bucking up a hit.
Never let my kids lie in bed during the day 
Once after extensive warning/ nagging threw all clothes on floor out of window in to garden that produced an improvement.
From 14 they did their own laundry after constant tidying by putting everything in laundry basket.
I used to wash and iron for them but they seemed to dump the clean clothes on bedroom floor.
So I withdrew my services ( for ever) they all turned in to competent young men.
I also cooked great meal but they cleared and washed up ( under some protest initially )
I am a miserable cow but have respect from them as adults  and it's interesting to see them in action with their own offspring 
Margaret
Oh and the daughters in law are very greatful


----------



## aldra

I hear what you say Margaret 

I also raised six kids

But these are not my kids they are my grandkids , a totally different generation 

I see them all from toddlers up walking around with iPhones tablets etc, and good on them 

Things change and I haven't changed with them

It's easy when they are small

And the thought of two of them doing their own washing as and when, cluttering up my utility room , dryer going full time, well no 

If they haven't learnt by now to use a washing machine then they will need to save the experience for when they get their own homes 

I use a dryer only to take creases out of clothes that are hung on hangers as soon as they are washed

Returned hanging on hangers to the owners

Do you think I may be OTT ?

Cooking I'm easy on that and both enjoy a bit of tinkering in the kitchen , again I haven't raised them 

and they like different things 

Our kids got what they were given but I knew their likes and dislikes

Young Albert I'm surprised he's got to 6 3" He likes cauliflower ,carrots, green beans and corn full stop ( in small amounts )

Salads nothing

Fruit, bananas that's it 

Dislikes sausage, bacon, pork and more or less everything else 

Actually he's really funny, he likes baked beans on battered fish, thinks to put them on anything else is just weird:surprise:

So it can be a problem cooking for the four of us to ensure a balanced meal 

So he's here over the holidays along with Winston the lion dog 

Which wasn't really the agreement 

But his mum is at work and he would be alone

And as gemmy says

I am a doormat 

hell 81/2 years I've put up with the Hound from Hell

I'm doomed I tell you 

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## MEES

Oh it wasn't easy believe me.
We had no drier so they had to 'peg out'
My washing line was oftentimes occupied for days on end.
Ditto washing machine full of wet clothes.
The solution was a washing basket each.
If there stuff was left in washer when I wanted to use it it got dumped in basket. Wet..do you know it goes bad after a day or two...
If on line after reminder dumped in a heap in basket then it was a pig for them to iron.
Do you know it only took a couple of weeks for them to train themselves and co operate with each other.
It was hard standing. Back but I was working full time and had an infant daughter so in the long run it was worth it.
It does sound a bit like they are calling all the shots but if you are happy with that its up to you 
They may never leave home 
Margaret


----------



## aldra

They will certainly leave ours Margaret 

Fortunately they have got parents >

And we will downsize

Maybe 

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## MEES

Tee heeee


----------



## aldra

:grin2: to Morning all

Well another early bird rising this morning, any earlier and I'd be getting up before I went to bed

Still all floors washed , haven't hoovered yet, a bit early 

Large tree stripped of dec/ waiting now for Albert to get up to get the boxes 

Washing done, bedding ironed ready for Kath to do the bed changes 

Hall, second lounge and dining room returned to to normal 

Today should see the end of the Christmas decorations 

Albert's checkup at Christies was fine, scan set for 6 months unless anything turns up in the meantime, next check in three months 

5 mins and the Hoover goes on >>

Have a good day 

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## satco

it`s getting cold on the continent  expecting minus 10°C tonight (brrrr)


----------



## aldra

Frosty here Jan
But not as cold as you

Wrap up wam 
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all

Still at my mum's place finishing up the Christmas candy.  In a few days I'm driving back home and my mum is coming along for her grandchilds birthday.
In my freezer I have more salted+smoked lamb so I'l chop up another swede and have a final serving before waiting until next xmas for more. Such a long wait...


----------



## aldra

Try it mashed with carrots, butter and pepper Christine 

Then you don't need to wait another year 

Don't know about salted smoked lamb, do you make it or buy it ready done?

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well today I got up 

at 5.30

And tackled two kitchen drawers 

You know the ones

The ones that contain bits of string too short to use >

Bits that should be in the first aid box

Medicines passed their sell by date, that shouldn't be there anyway 

Lighters that no longer work 

Immaculate now

Till the next time

Sandra>:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Beat ya


----------



## MEES

Good morning Kev!
I can't sleep either 

Margaret !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning me dear 

Liz is at work for 6am today, so I get up 5:30 ish, to make her a brew, and get her drugs n work togs together so she gets a few more minutes under the duvet, it's a service I provide


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Slept till 7am today

Up and sorted young Albert off to school

Radio says we are expecting an artic spell, don't know if it's mostly down south though , snow flurries and high winds 

Wet and miserable here today, might pop out to the shops later 

Margaret hope you are feeling better now 

Good for you Kev, I bet Liz really appreciates that 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

I did not get up at 5!

Double that! 0

It's been raining all day and I have lot's to do since I'm driving home tomorrow. Managed to get soaked several times - now in a chair 2 feet from the lit fireplace!:laugh:



aldra said:


> Don't know about salted smoked lamb, do you make it or buy it ready done?
> 
> Sandra


I think it may be a weird dish from my country:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinnekjøtt


----------



## satco

anyone ever heard of a north-german special drink named GROG ?
it is a mixture made of RUM , sugar and hot water. Very helpful to stand ice-cold nights
in the northern spheres 

the original recepe reads like this : 1.) RUM is a must , 2.) sugar is a may , 3.) hot water is a "no real need" 

have a fine evening you all 

Jan


----------



## aldra

Hi Jan 

Albert has a similar thing to stave of colds, but his base is brandy and honey 

How is your wife doing now ,it was her foot wasn't it 

Good to hear from you

Sandra


----------



## satco

aldra said:


> .....
> How is your wife doing now ,it was her foot wasn't it
> ......


hello dear Sandra,
right it was both of her feet. She`s doing better a lot , thx to calcium injections and
metothrexat (MTX) and ethanercept (both as injections as well). We had a hard time
since autumn 2010 with her rheuma and osteoperosis.

best ones from here
Jan


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Got up at what I thought was 5 am, but I'd forgotten my clock was an hour wrong, it's was 4am by the 
Downstairs clock

The button on my bedroom clock isn't working so I can't change the hour 

Very wild and windy here this morning, but not cold indoors without the heating, at least I don't find it cold 

Sorry to here about your wife's problems Jan, these things are difficult as we get older 

Have a good day all of you

Sandra


----------



## greygit

We are up early as one of the dogs is not well(sick), not much fun in a van.:frown2:


----------



## aldra

Sorry to hear that greygit 

We've had shadow sick a couple of times in the van too

Hope it's nothing more than an upset stomach and he/she is improving 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

satco said:


> anyone ever heard of a north-german special drink named GROG ?
> it is a mixture made of RUM , sugar and hot water. Very helpful to stand ice-cold nights
> in the northern spheres
> 
> the original recepe reads like this : 1.) RUM is a must , 2.) sugar is a may , 3.) hot water is a "no real need"
> 
> have a fine evening you all
> 
> Jan


I do recall reading and seeing doctors sayin that whilst alcohol is pleasant it does not warmb but actually cools you.

Just saying like.:surprise:


----------



## greygit

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I do recall reading and seeing doctors sayin that whilst alcohol is pleasant it does not warmb but actually cools you.
> 
> Just saying like.:surprise:


Yes but with the alcohol you don't care if your cold.:smile2:


----------



## greygit

aldra said:


> Sorry to hear that greygit
> 
> We've had shadow sick a couple of times in the van too
> 
> Hope it's nothing more than an upset stomach and he/she is improving
> 
> Sandra


 Thanks Sandra, it was the lurcher who was sick but nothing unusual with him as he has a very delicate stomach……regrettably. :frown2:


----------



## cabby

I seem to remember from my distant past, of which I shall not talk, that Grog was a British Naval drink, or the slang expression for the Rum ration.take your pick.

cabby


----------



## MEES

Well just bought four tickets Manchester to Stockholm return for £250
For half term with Swedish Grandkids - bargain
Makes you think doesn't it 
Fun in the snow with four little boys 5-8
Happy days. 
Margaret


----------



## HermanHymer

EnJoy Margaret! I'd love to go to a snowy country in the winter - just for the experience!


----------



## greygit

HermanHymer said:


> EnJoy Margaret! I'd love to go to a snowy country in the winter - just for the experience!


Scotland?:wink2:


----------



## satco

well , in central Germany we expect about 20 centimeters of fresh snow tonight.
Did I already mention , that I hate winter and coldness ? 
my best "working" temperature is more than 20°C 

Jan


----------



## aldra

Light covering of snow here today

Expected there to be more this morning , but could be more later

Back to the Friday cooking, lambs hearts today, already on slowly cooking in the slow cook pot 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Weather here decidedly miserable, rain, rain and more rain!!

Megs still battling with her law essays, deadline Tuesday, seems to be getting there, Albert proof reading 

On days like today looking forward to spring, although I like crisp winter days 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## greygit

Very cold and windy here in Sunny Spain today, well it is where we are but then the sun hasn’t come up yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wet n wild here, surprised the greenhouse is still there, plants n bushes uprooted, staying under the duvet for a while longer I reckon.


----------



## aldra

A very tired good morning to you all

We were both on night duty last night , Albert lasted longer than me ,but I got up to get young Albert off to school at 7

Why?, because Megs deadline for her assignments Is today so she was up till gone 4am and is nearly finished, mostly her references still to do , 75 or so 

Didn't want to leave her up alone because it's much easier to get stressed in the early morning hours, just having someone to make a drink, make the odd comment , and be around inthe background tends to keep stress levels down 

We will all be relieved once they are downloaded to the University, modern ways eh, we had to print ours and take them by hand to the University 

Well have a good day everyone 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all, woke up with a headache   drugs taken.


----------



## greygit

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Morning all, woke up with a headache   drugs taken.


 Same here, had a "head cold" for the last few days and the worst part is the headaches.:frown2:


----------



## oldtart

Well. Hello everyone. With a bit of luck I am back again permanently with a lot of help and patience Phil B from admin and I had a one to one with Peter at Samsung experience Liverpool One. I've only one problem, how do I know I have a reply and get back to Early Birds. I have just scrolled through recent topice to find you.

Fingers crossed I'm going to send this and see what happens. 

Val


----------



## aldra

Welcome back Val 

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Thanks Sandra. Still haven't really got the hang of this. I went to recent topics to see if anyone had replied. I have so missed not being able to get on the site. I gather from the messages that I've had from Phil B that there are now two sites, the old one and this one. My password is just for this one, I think.

We had ano incredible time in the States last September/October. We rented an RV and travelled to the National Parks, mainly in Utah and Arizona. We had it for 6 weeks. 

So much to tell everyone. 

Val


----------



## aldra

Looking forward to it Val


Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Late start today but not intending to do a lot 

About to watch Saturday kitchen on catch up TV

Albert and Megs have gone to Bolton market

Fire is lit, it's cold here today, although the sunshine earlier gave the impression of warmth briefly

We've run out of bird seed so I feel guilty, the sparrows eat sackfuls of the stuff 

Have a good day everyone 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Must be a different Lancashire Sandra, it's after the noon here > >


----------



## aldra

Told you it was a chill out day Kev:grin2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all
Another almost sleepless night, Alberts' snoring is getting worse, awake since 2am , read for a while then thought I might as well get up

Kids sandwiches made and I'll go back to bed for a couple of hours when Albert gets up, not ideal but the best I can do , must get some earplugs, Kev mentioned some at Boots that work 

Weather still on the chilly side here but the bulbs are beginning to show, bought some cut daffodils today, a reminder of Spring 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning me dear.


Yes, Boots wax ear plugs, try the full size first, you need to hold them in your hand (or somewhere else warm) for a while to soften them, and bung em in, if you can still hear him, shove them in further, if that's not enough, cut the in half, lengthways is easiest, and that should be enough, don't worry you won't lose them, they will at the very least deaden the noise, I use them with my table saw or router, as its difficult wear a mask when you have full size ear defenders and safety glasses on, they're better anyway.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Christine600

Evening all!

It's been a busy few weeks for me with people staying over to celebrate my nephews 18th birthday. Lot's of fun but also exhausting when my head cold kept my sinuses blocked. 

Val I'm glad to see you managed to post again! And 6 weeks RV'ing in the US - I would love that. Did you drive a lot or visit a selected few places? I'm afraid I would end up driving a lot if I did not have a plan.

Sandra I've had some nights like that when holidaying with my mum. She really can hit those decibels! In one hotel I slept in the bath tub. Not very well...

I've started looking at the map of Europe again...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ugh, zzzzzzzzzz, marnin to all my fans ☺☺☺


----------



## aldra

Morning Kev and those to come 

Could have slept on this morning but sandwiches to make 

A bright winter day here, looks cold though

Hard to tell from inside a warm house

Have a good day everyone 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz should have been a weather girl, I was informed at 5:30 A bloody M that it would be -1 all day   still is too.


----------



## MEES

Chilly here too.
Been shopping at Lidl got a retractable windscreen cleaner should be handy 
Off to school this afternoon hearing readers.
Have a good day all
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Where did you get the retractable screen from then, we only have the stiff normal one


----------



## aldra

Morning all

A frosty one here 

Just starting a bolognese sauce for the Friday meal, should have made it yesterday but didn't get round to it , so I'll make it early to give the flavours time to develop

I checked the lidl website Kev but couldn't see the retractable cleaner, may have been left over from last weeks offers 

Well time to wake young Albert up for school and sort out his breakfast, beans on toast I think to warm him up these cold mornings 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just got back from Lidl, I'd not worry about it, it's a flat mop on a stick basically, and I would have bothered unless you have an A class, or are severely limited in movement.


----------



## MEES

Interesting day yesterday.
Phone call from mum's (88) sheltered housing warden she had pulled emergency cord in bathroom and was clearly very ill. They had called ambulance could I attend !
Daughter newly qualified nurse jumped into cr and we shot off got there in 15 mins.
No sign of ambulance mum semi collapsed and vomiting in bathroom. Abdo pains. In no condition to move !
When vomiting abated slightly we bundle her in to car cancelled ambulance and took her to A and E.
En route in bad state she confessed to have eaten 3 day old broccoli and Stilton soup ( home made ) :-((
After a thorough assessment ar A andE brought her home with me.
She slept for 12 hours and bounded back this morning!!! Now back at home 
Phew
Margaret


----------



## aldra

phew indeed Margaret 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi Margaret, hope Mum is better again today!


----------



## satco

hi Margaret , hope yr mum is fine again.
we`re all sick with some kind of flu over here.

Jan


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!

Margaret I'm glad it only was some old soup. Wasn't the ambulance a bit slow?


I need to make some big changes in my life. Bought my flat years ago when hardly knew motorhomes existed. So it's impossible to park my MH nearby. I could sell the MH  or the flat. And after some weeks pondering I think the flat has to go!

Then the next round of options emerge: Buy a flat where I can park my MH. Not many of those. Or a small house with a large place to park outside. Or find somewhere to rent until I can make my mind up. Or put my stuff in storage and just fulltime for a while. Phew! So many choices!


----------



## aldra

Morning all

At least you have choices Christine, let us know which you decide 

Jan hope you are all recovering, did you have the flu injection ?

Margaret hope your mums OK now

Off to see the podiatrist today, rheumatologist referred me, arthritis in feet and ankles 

Have a good day everyone , raining here, again 
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Thanks for all your concerns
Mum now fine
Me knacker d and not happy
My swimming pal has been diagnosed out of te blue with malignant lung cancer &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## aldra

Margaret I'm so sorry 

I hope it's treatable, it seems so unfair 

We're at Christies on Friday as Albert has found another lump in his arm 

It never seems to end, but as long as he can be treated then we'll cope

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Hope all goes well Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

MEES said:


> Thanks for all your concerns
> Mum now fine
> Me knacker d and not happy
> My swimming pal has been diagnosed out of te blue with malignant lung cancer ������


Sorry to hear that Margaret. That can be devastating if it's not diagnosed soon enough. Treatment is tough, as it is with breast cancer.

Wish your pal well from an unknown (4-time cancer survivor) far away. It's not over till the fat lady sings, so this comes with my encouragement to be positive.

You too Sandra, look how far Albert and you have come since the first diagnosis. We're all on bonus time anyway!


----------



## Christine600

Hi all


Almost night owl time but not quite. 


Margaret that is tough news to get. I hope your friend is a fighter - like Mavis!

Sandra I wish all the best for Albert!


----------



## aldra

Morning all,

No meal today as our appointment at Christies is a 4pm, not an ideal time to be crossing Manchester on a Friday, or any day for that matter !!

Up early as Megs has a pre op at Manchester hospital at 8.30 and Alberts taking her,it's difficult by bus, I really dislike this central appointments arrangement, you get any of the north Manchester hospitals regardless of where you live, our local is just up the road 

Still needs must, she needs to have her wisdom teeth removed, they have never fully come through, but I think she's booked in at Oldham hospital for that 

Hope you are feeling a bit better Margaret , when does your friend start her treatment?

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Things are difficult re treatment .
She has inflammation in lower lungs and around the tumour in an upper lobe.
Now on steroids to reduce imflamation.
The type and stage of tumour has now been defined.
The prognosis is poor.
She is having a PET scan in two weeks presumably after the inflammation has been reduced.
I think this scan may reveal if any spread and then treatment will start in earnest.
She is in good spirits all things considered.
Hope all goes well for you Sandra
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Prayers are with her Margaret 

One brave lady 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all, 

Alberts taken Megs to Oldham hospital as she is having her wisdom teeth out today so an early start all round 

How's your friend Margaret ?

Cold but dry here so apart from a little shopping I think it's a fire gazing day !!

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Her breathing is still very difficult. Steroids having no affect after a week.
She has ad a PET scan no results as yet.
The Timor is stage 3/4 which I don't think is good news.
No treatment plan yet.
Don't think she is are of significance and thinks she is going to be fixed.
I pray she is right.
She thankfully does not use a computer. Her husband does and has decided only to tell her what she asks about and so far she clearly does not want to know.
Probably wise.
We were aquarobicing and swimming beforevChristmas and thought I was the weak link
Very shocked am I
Margaret


----------



## HermanHymer

What every cancer sufferer needs - a great friend like you Margaret.


----------



## MEES

On a more cheerful note we are flying to Sweden today!
Taking Jack 7 and Oscar 5 tospendthe weekend with their Swedish cousins Eddie 8 and Julian 6 !
Would be fun! 
Back on Monday


----------



## HermanHymer

Wow, four excited boys 5-8??? Gonna be a madhouse. Enjoy!! (You'll be knackered by Monday!)


----------



## Christine600

Margaret enjoy our other naboland! They influence us quite a bit. We seem to adopt all their -is words like kändis and godis. (beeing famous for beeing famous and candy).

But there is a line down the mountains. And we on the west coast look to Britain (and the US) for influence. And adopt words like clogs and lapskaus (scouse).


----------



## MEES

Well we are home and indeed a bit tired. We had a lovely time lots of sledging ,skating and generally playin on ice and snow with 4 great little boys.
It was great to spend time with son and daughter in law eating lots of lovely Swedish grub 
All went well on the flights and boys all slept well.
Margaret


----------



## aldra

Glad you are safely home Margaret and that you had a wonderful time 

Feet up now and rest 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Margaret that sounds like a truly memorable experience, for them as well as for you. Glad it all went well. Time for a pause!


----------



## Christine600

Finally!

I'm throwing myself around and into my van driving south! Finally! :grin2:

I don't have as much time as I would like because I've promised to visit my brother and niece later when he has to work away from home some days adjusting into a new job. But the cards finally fell into place giving me a few weeks. Until my brother call me back.

So I'm heading for Germany/France - won't manage further south I think - or I will have to drive most of the time.

I'm leaving in less than one hour.


----------



## HermanHymer

Bonne route!


----------



## MEES

Enjoy your trip hope you get decent weather


----------



## HermanHymer

7 more days and I'm on my way back to Preston. Arriving Manchester (via Dubai) on Weds about 11.30am. Luckily my sister will be in Manchester that day and will pick me up from the airport. I usually take the train.

On the night before, they'll be at the Andre Rieu concert in Manchester, a rescheduled date from December when they cancelled their performance when a member of the orchestra died suddenly of a heart attack. Inconvenient for him, but it worked for me. (No, shame, hey!) That means it was a pity, sad, in Sarfafrican.)


----------



## Christine600

Having stopped on a layby in northern Denmark for lunch. Did not sleep well on the ferry so I might take a nap before driving on. The sun is up but struggling to get trough the clouds.


Not many days to count down then, Viv!


----------



## aldra

Good morning all early birds

We seem to be neglecting this thread lately

How is everyone?

Where are you Christine, are you still on the road

Not heard from Margaret in a while, or from Jan in Germany 

Have a good day everyone

The weather is beautiful and set to remain so all weekend

BBQ this evening although I cheat and cook most things indoors, easier to roast the chickens and portion them onto foil trays on the BBQ along side the sausages etc

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Not very early on here for a few days, the dull weather doesn´t encourage me to get up even if I´m awake early.
I had so many things to do this morning, two back breaking jobs for a start.
Groom the dogs, Motley is OK because he goes up on the bench, but Shade Hans usually does, but he´s busy in the Navajo.
After I´ve been on the floor to comb Shade for a few mins it feel as if my backs breaking in half and getting up is even worse :frown2:then its back and hip.
Second back breaker, hoover the whole place, including the workshop.
Wednesday morning I went shopping and was back with 91 € of shopping before 9 am.
Yesterday had to get stuck into making bread. 
Jan


----------



## aldra

Know the feeling Jan 

Anything above or below my height is out

Can't remember when I last got onthe floor, Id never get up

Even getting out of the bath complete with bath rails is becoming difficult 

It's not my back but my hips, knees and ankles

Shadow is the same as shade, he gets his front feet on the bench and Albert lifts his back end

Although now we have him bathed and clipped short every couple of months as his long coat requires too much attention

And anyway in the winters central heating and the summer sun it's cooler for him

And he looks like a bear when he's clipped

I'm alright hoovering providing I can actually walk

I must admit I'm getting fed up and depressed that I can't do what I used to, even shopping I need to weigh up can I afford to walk on Gammy limbs and what's the pay off

It was easier with anti- inflammatory drugs 

Today I considered taking them against medical advice

But thought maybe tomorrow I'll be worse so I saved them 

I'm thinking they may shorten my life with kidney problems Or without them will just feel it is longer 

I need Viv to assess me and tell me get on there girl

Where are you Viv?

And oh young Albert says if you come you need to make that curry of yours

No pressure then

Must go now as although everything is done for the meal, I've stuffed baked potatoes with cheese and they need to go inthe oven

Veg sausages need to go in, Andrew is veg,so cantcookthem onthe BBQ along side meat 

Jan why don't you make bread daily ?

I don't , usually Friday and rye soda bread in between 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Will you read this before the onslaught I wonder:grin2:
I make bread the proper way Sandra, not from bought mixes or in a bread maker.
I usually make 4 lots of dough, it has to rise for 45 mins, knock back, put in tins, rise 45 mins bake 45 mins. 
Sliced when cold and put into freezer. I defrost what we need each day in the microwave and its as good as freshly made.
Lasts us 2-3 weeks.
Enjoy your evening.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mornin all, been up for absolutely ages, been to hossy and allsorts.


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> Will you read this before the onslaught I wonder:grin2:
> I make bread the proper way Sandra, not from bought mixes or in a bread maker.
> I usually make 4 lots of dough, it has to rise for 45 mins, knock back, put in tins, rise 45 mins bake 45 mins.
> Sliced when cold and put into freezer. I defrost what we need each day in the microwave and its as good as freshly made.
> Lasts us 2-3 weeks.
> Enjoy your evening.
> Jan


Never even thought you used ready mixers Jan

We try not to eat to much wheat

The onslaughts started, but more to come

They are out inthe garden no doubt arguing , Alberts holding fort

Heating things on the BBQ

I was up at 5 am because that's when I woke

And I no longer feel they really need me around

I much prefer when they come individually and chat

But Friday is about them

They meet, engage

And actually if Im honest they just interact with each other

And having cooked all day that's fine by me

And my oldest grandson has just arrived to kiss me, where has he been?

And for many of you

You think I'm mad

I cook all day ,sit back whilst they eat , interact a bit ,surrounded by grandkids and their friends

It's a mad house

But they are all milling around this house

Nothing comes from nothing , nothing ever could

So somewhere in our youth or childhood

We must have done something good

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Ah, it sounds like music eh Julie


----------



## aldra

Possibally Jan 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank




----------



## aldra

For me it is Jan

I never had a family

Children's homes were cold places 

Without love

I met Albert and I loved him

But I never actually trusted him, inthe beginning I thought he would leave me 

So I did everything I could to make sure he did

Better sooner than later

But he just weathered it all 

And 50+ years

He's still here 

And he gave me so much love and security

And I hope I've passed it on to my kids and grandkids 

And my adopted one 

Well she's what I never was

She's mine, so much mine

And she's damaged with alcohol syndrome 

Has fantastic parents

And together as a family she's in excellent hands 

And we will carry her through 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Morning all  Been up since six ish. 4am yesterday! Still, got lots done quietly on the computer. Sourcing insurance quotes for new Fifth Wheel. Reading all the MHF news 


Went to Pilates yesterday  The Physio was very kind and gave Chris some extra treatment on his painful legs. Silly boy had overdone it helping a neighbour erect some fencing to help keep her dog in. My pain remains in remission while I keep going and remember do the exercises during the week, well mostly 


We use a Panasonic breadmaker Jan. Love it. We bake a large, Wholemeal loaf every other day. First day it is lovely and fresh, second day it is fine but we sometimes have it toasted.


Going to watch some Badminton Horse Trials if I can find it on the telly today. Also The Guineas are being run at Newmarket today. Not far from me but will see more on the telly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz woke me up for a change with a nice cup of mint tea at the crack of 5:15 then she went off to work   so on me ownio today, van needs mucking out from the last trip, so that's ten minutes sorted.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Morning all  Been up since six ish. 4am yesterday! Still, got lots done quietly on the computer. Sourcing insurance quotes for new Fifth Wheel. Reading all the MHF news
> Went to Pilates yesterday  The Physio was very kind and gave Chris some extra treatment on his painful legs. Silly boy had overdone it helping a neighbour erect some fencing to help keep her dog in. My pain remains in remission while I keep going and remember do the exercises during the week, well mostly
> We use a Panasonic breadmaker Jan. Love it. We bake a large, Wholemeal loaf every other day. First day it is lovely and fresh, second day it is fine but we sometimes have it toasted.
> Going to watch some Badminton Horse Trials if I can find it on the telly today. Also The Guineas are being run at Newmarket today. Not far from me but will see more on the telly


I tried a breadmaker once, it took too long just for one loaf for my liking.
Newmarket, my home town. Lots of happy memories from there.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Tired today, been awake since early, reading

Got up made coffee and think Ill go back to bed and rest my weary joints, sometimes the warmth of the electric blanket helps

Alberts off on his bike ride, rather him than me, it's dull and cold here looks like rain, where's that promised weekend of sunshine?

Good luck emptying the van Kev, I hate that after a trip, not that keen on packing it either!!

I used to enjoy Pilates pat, couldn't get up from the floor now without a hoist !!!

Bet you are excited about the new Fifth wheeler

If the weather doesn't Buck up might light the log fire later to cheer things up

Have a good day all of you

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We don't usually empty it Sandra, I wash up in the van on the drive if it didn't all get done while away, Clean and air the fridge, remove bedding of course, vacuum then wipe down with antibac, job done til next time


----------



## aldra

I usually vac pack the duvet, pillows and bedding between trips as we don't use it much after the end of October until about now

But we're still waiting for Alberts driving licence to come back as the van is over 3.5 so unless we stay in this country who knows when that will be 

We just might do that this next trip and perhaps go over the channel in the autumn, don't anticipate a problem but would be worried if we couldn't produce a license when abroad 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi all!


I did remember my password! Had to get a new computer when the keyboard on the old one stopped working.

I'm out and about in my MH - not much choice these days after selling my flat. And I will take my time getting a new one since so far living in the van is just fine. Have been seeing the sight in Sørlandet - the southern coast strip of Norway - and now I'm visiting my mum after she had a heart scare that turned out to be nothing. Nice to be able to keep her company. In a week or so I'm on the move again towards Sweden - where my van can be serviced for less £££. After that - no plans really.

Sandra well done waking us up! And on one of your busy family fridays. 


I wish you all a nice weekend - I'm sure you will have fun with your new 5th Wheeler Pat! :grin2:


----------



## patp

Jan, we put the breadmaker on the timer the night before. The bread is then finished in the morning and cool by lunchtime


----------



## aldra

Morning all
Well at least the sunshine is back

Re boarding the raised decking over the pond filters, well Albert is, and young Albert is on his way down to act as labourer and earn some money 

Good to hear from you Christine, footloose and fancy free eh!!

No idea what I shall do today, I made a cheese/ onion flan so I think we will have that for tea today with a nice mixed salad

Still searching for a large blue rug, plenty on line but I think I'd prefer to see it, a few shaggy pile around but I don't fancy that type with the hound and grandkids

I like to shampoo my rugs 

The curtains have worked out ok, I bought an extra pair to make the cushion covers, it has brightened up the large lounge, just that rug to find now

Unfortunately the place I get my rugs from went into liquidation, I think one of the previous partners bought it! , but the stock room is out of bounds whilst the liquidators decide who now owns it 

It's great, loads of end of line woollen carpets and they bind them into the size you want, they made the fitted carpet for the van out of hotel quality wool carpet , looks great and the fit is perfect


----------



## aldra

Ps, that's teddy up close and personal 

But it's the bound carpet I was showing you

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon Teddy and Sandra


The carpet looks very nice - and what a good idea! Teddy seems to be napping - so a lovely holiday for him. 

For me it's more BBQ today i my mum's garden. And then two of my uncles will come over. It's almost too hot in the nook by the house.


----------



## patp

Go for it Christine!


Love the idea of having wool carpets bound to your requirements Sandra. My only worry with wool is that moths love them 


Very busy day yesterday. Chris borrowed a mini digger to dig a trench in the driveway. The electricity people wanted to move our pole and we suggested they duct it underground instead. They agreed but we had to take care of our driveway bit. He knows what he is doing and where the drains are. Found them and was avoiding them with the digger bucket when if jolted and broke into it. Off I was sent to B&Q with instructions and a drawing of the large jubilee clips and the rubber tube. Asked the nice man who then sold me the jubilee clips telling me there was not such thing as the rubber sleeve shown on the drawing. Back home again to Mr Google and then off to Screwfix (about 5 hundred yards from B&Q but 15 miles from home  ) Nice lady supplied said article.
All fixed now but between walking the dog, watching Badminton Horse Trials, with a bit of 1,000 Guineas thrown in, and packing for Wales (!) today I was just a little tired last night.


Still up by 5.45 though (with a little blip at 1.30).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bandq used to be good, but have dropped the ball in recent years. They and screwfix are part of the same group.


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Pat and Kev


You've been really busy Pat - not surprised you were tired! I got a too-much-sun-headache yesterday. I'm not acclimatised to all this bright light.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

My house carpets and rugs are wool, never had a problem with moths as yet Pat 

I prefer wool, it doesn't attract dirt, and easy to vac 

You were busy yesterday pat, exhausted just reading it !!

Hope you are feeling better Christine, I've just collected prescription sun glasses, I don't usually bother but have decided maybe I should 

Nothing planned, ankle joint not good today so won't be doing a lot of anything 

Bright sunshine here, have a good day

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi Gals!

I wake up early, nature calls, but it's so cold I put the heater on make a cup of coffee and get back into bed with my book till MUCH later. Sandra, been puzzling your problem, then at some ungodly hour of the morning I remembered. My ex-ex-ex boss used to swear by guava leaf tea for arthritis. Of course in SA he used to use fresh guava leaves/boiling water/stew 5 minutes/drink but I see you can by dried leaves/tea. I read up the top 10 benefits and it sounds most helpful for lots of things. 

As for you lucky ones enjoying WARMTH and SUNSHINE, I'm envious and looking forward to the day it arrives where I am. Norwich is arctic and the temp goes up and down all day! Gotta go do some shopping now. Have a lovely day.

I'm sending you a PM Sandra.


----------



## JanHank

I am always interested in things to help arthritis Viv, but Gauve doesn´t list it, all sorts of other things though :grin2:
Feb 2, 2017 - _Guava_ Leaves _Benefits_ For Health. Aid in Weight Loss: Beneficial for Diabetics: Lower Cholesterol: Treatment of Diarrhea and Dysentery: Aids in Digestion: Treatment of Bronchitis: Treatment of Toothaches, Sore Throats and Gum Disease: Beneficial in Dengue Fever:

I ask myself, why do we need doctors? :frown2:>


----------



## HermanHymer

Jan I think it's the anti-inflammatory properties that do it. When I was a kid we had a guava tree in our garden, Birds and worms liked them as well. You can also buy the fruit in tins and fresh juice is readily available in SA. Will drink more when I go back after reading all the benefits.

While we're on the subject of healthy foodstuffs. Have a look at this one. I guarantee you this is not a crank organisation. Scientifically, totally trustworthy. Sandra NB NB NB.

http://www.cansa.org.za/major-finding-rooibos-protects-against-adverse-effects-of-uvb-exposure/


----------



## JanHank

Your obviously one for these herbal/ plant cures Viv, afraid I can´t easily be persuaded, I need proof and I see non.


----------



## HermanHymer

Jan, not so really. I prefer formal medicine - stainless steel, bright lights and anaesthetics. But when allopathic medicine fails to help, as in Sandra's case, I'm more than happy to consider the alternatives. I don't do 'suffering bravely' and I get quite defensive on behalf of F&F when modern medicine fails to deliver. I just remember this old man waxing lyrical, and often, about the benefits of guava leaf tea (his Dilbert cubicle was next to mine) and he was a spritely and positive man for his age.


----------



## aldra

There is a recommendation Jan for arthritis

But it was for fresh leaves

I'm a big believer in natural healing, fruit and veg, turmeric, spirulina 

Hence we juice, consume at least one whole lemon a day, often two,freshly juiced ginger , juice carrots by the kilo , we juice on average two kilos of fruit and veg daily as well as salads veg and fruit eaten whole

A diet heavy in antioxidants

Albert's tumour was dangerously deep ,easy for it to infiltrate blood and lymph, and who knows maybe it already has, certainly he's had a lot of reoccurances BUT inthe same arm as the original tumour 

His surgeon says we know so little about melonoma, why yours is progressing so slowly 

I'm hoping we are making life difficult for it to get inside and take hold inside the body 

Oh and magnesium salt baths following scans and radiation, especially with bicarbonate soda added

Does it work? , I have no idea 

But it's fabulous for leaving skin soft , so I use it too

And his scars are looking pretty good, soft as the surgeon remarked

We never really know

We just need to sift through information and decide what we believe will help 

And try it , but as we can't do long term trials before deciding

We need to choose whose testimony we rely on

Those who have gone before, been there done it 

And just because it worked for them doesn't mean it works for us

And then there is God

For those that believe , he doesn't promise a cure 

But a way to survive it 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I surrender :grin2:
Shade is having ArthroRegén tablet, he seems to be doing well on them, but is it the tablets or is he recovering from an unknown injury, we do not know.
I know Hans was without migraine for 2 years when he was taking fever few tablets, but then the migraines returned and he was still taking them.
More I cannot say.
Jan


----------



## aldra

So much is yet to be really known Jan 

Meanwhile we all do the best we can 

Traditional medicine is far from fool proof 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

*Oh what a night it was*

Didn´t go to bed until 12.15 am, very late for me. At 1.15 I woke up with heart burn, it was so painful. 
After trying all my know home remedies I looked on the internet to see if there were any new suggestions to get rid of it, 
eat a piece of apple was one I didn´t know, so thats what I did (chewing it for longer than I normally would.)
No go, it was 4 am before it had died of enough for me to go back to bed. We have an appointment this afternoon, I think I´ll have to have a sleep at lunch time to survive.

Has anyone got a remedy for heart burn, I seem to suffer with it more and more.


----------



## cabby

Be more selective in what you eat and eat more slowly perhaps.It is what the Doc told me.Do not eat before you go to bed.Give it 4 hours to digest.


----------



## JanHank

I´ll take your doctors tip cabby :laugh: thanks


----------



## aldra

Jan a trip to your GP

To check it out if it's happening more frequently 

Usually a chalky substance coats the acid and relieves it, Ie. Gaviscon or similar 

Hope you snatched a nap before your appointment

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I may have sussed what's causing it.
Started taking Terbinafin an anti biotic for nail pills (fungi) three weeks ago, it says it can cause stomachs upsets, indigestion so probably heart burn as well. I will give it a couple more days if it carries on the tablets will be stopped.


----------



## JanHank

4 am. 
Had an early night as I was wacked because of Mondays episode, 3 o´clock I was awake, all sorts of rubbish going through my head.
I´ve had a cuppa, looked at a few posts including the Iceland pictures (Country not shop) :laugh:
I will return to my bed and hope I fall asleep.
Nothing to do tomorrow, looks as if it will be a nice day, but the weather forcasters are sometimes often wrong.

I didn´t have a rest before the appointment yesterday, didn´t feel tired in the afternoon, but by 9 pm I could have slept on a clothes line.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well at least you have the early record for today Gerty, I got up about 4:45 head buzzing with the mountain of work I have to figure out and do.

I just looked at Morphs pictures, magical, (think wooly house is straw insulation) would love to go, but a bit beyond our means really.


----------



## patp

Turmeric gets amazing revues for arthritis. The say the recipe known as Golden Paste is the best way to take it. Loads of info out there. Chris and I did try it but neither of our problems are really due to arthritis, more to nerve pain so it did not really help.


Well, folks, we did it!


Long drive to Wales was trouble free  Overnight stay in the strange environment of a room in a Pub. Tigan behaved impeccably. Well, apart from jumping on the bed and leaving his hair as evidence. Very pretty village (Llanasa), not far from Prestatyn.


Awake at the crack of dawn as so excited (and a quaking duck!). When we arrived at the Fifth Wheel Company they had a plaque in the reception area which said "The Fifth Wheel Company welcomes Mr and Mrs Price to collect their new Celtic Rambler". How lovely 
Paperwork took far longer than it should because Nationwide was being so careful with our money. All sorted in the end though.


We then, after being escorted to our pitch on the nearby campsite, had a very intensive course on how to "fly" the Rambler. My brain is boggled and fogged and befaddled. Sitting here with the oven going full blast at silly o-clock because I have no idea how to turn on the heating! It was a cold night too...
Chris's knees gave out on him and we went for a drive to stock the fridge and let Tigan have a nice run on Prestatyn beach. In between we had lunch at the on site White House which was very nice. Too tired to eat more than cheese and biscuits for tea but did manage a bottle of fizz!


Met a lovely couple picking up their second Celtic Rambler. They tried out a second hand one first and then traded it in for a brand new one. They were previously RV owners.


Lovely weather all day made the day even more special 


Though the cold and the baaing sheep would keep me awake all night but, after a little blip at 1.30 I managed to get through to 5.30.


The ever patient George will come and see us again later today to iron out any wrinkles that we find during our complementary night's stay. So I expect he will explain the heating controls all over again.


We will spend a lot of time saying "where did we put the......."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Take a video on your smartphone Pat, I've done it a few times and it does help a lot later.


----------



## aldra

Morning all 

We are going to IKEA today, need freezer bags, theirs are excellent, also a quick look at their rugs

Won't be out too long as my foot is still painful and inflamed......again 

I've risked taking two ibroprofin to help the swelling 

Congratulation Pat, enjoy, 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Heartburn is heartburn, but sometimes it's a symptom of a heart attack. Never be complacent.

My cure for heartburn? A tsp of apple cider vinegar, neat, sipped very slowly. Natural. No additives. Or just a couple of calcium chewies if the former not available.


----------



## HermanHymer

Golden paste is good for dogs too. Look online for recipe.


----------



## patp

Smartphone?! You have to be smart to work o' them things Kev!


We got one o' them Doro phones and that does take photos but then I got to connect it all up to the interweb....


----------



## aldra

Well
We bought a rug

Not from IKEA
Although I enjoyed the trip, bought candles, freezer bags and a few things I never knew I wanted

Its not exactally what I envisioned

But then again neither are the curtains

It will do and prob it will grow on me 

And if not, wel


----------



## satco

good evening to everyone !

long time since my last visit. 
Lots of family issues made me forgetting to sneak in regularly. sorry for that.

I am following the brexit discussion on facebook. Why are so many british citizens 
condamming us Germans in general ? Most of the ordinary folks are struggling to just make it over the month.

best ones from here
Jan


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Hi Jan, I'm not aware of people condemning the German people, I think it's more that people feel that German beaurocracy has too much control in the EU, but I dont do Facebook 

Hope the family is well

Noticed on late birds that you were up early Jan, I've been awake since 5, didn't sleep that well last night although I was very tired up now and beginning the Friday preparations 

Two Jans now!!

Cabby hope you are feeling better and that the antibiotics are working on the cellulitis 

Have a good day everyone 

Sandra


----------



## patp

We love the Germans! Don't listen to all that fake news! It is the faceless politicians in Brussels that have driven us out of Europe.


Well, we had a lovely day yesterday chatting to all the other Fifth Wheel Owners who are turning up for the Anniversary celebrations today and tomorrow. 


Took Tigan to Prestatyn beach for a good old gallop around. Did some shopping in the Tweed Mill Shopping Outlet.


Another night wrestling with the heating controls  Turns out that there is a fan boost in the bedroom. This was kicking in intermittently and, in my groggy state, I thought that someone was running an engine on the site somewhere. By 2am I had had enough so got up to realise that the heating was on and that was why I was so hot! The time clock is put in a place that can only be reached by a 6ft 7in giant so, at 5ft nothing I struggled a bit! What is it with these men who fit things like kitchens, and make things like furniture etc that it all has to be so blooming high?!


Weather has been very kind. Sitting looking out of the window at sheep safely grazing, well all except for the little blighter that has somehow got through the fence and is busy nibbling the lovely tender growth of the hawthorn hedge


----------



## Christine600

Evening all

Too much summer like weather tricked me and now I have a sore throat. Probably should buy some cognac. 

As a Norwegian I love both Germans, Brits and your countries. Including people named Jan of any gender. Even the swedes I like. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

:grin2::grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Morning all, just about!!

Wet here but it may clear up later

Megs has gone to London to meet up with friends for the weekend, she should be finishing her assignments due in on Tuesday so I foresee a stressful day/ night Monday 

Albert's taken young Albert to Bolton market to look for a Saturday job and to get chicken for the hound from Megs dad and possibally a nice salmon 

A bit of clearing up here to do after yesterday but not a lot

Have a good day all of you

Don't know where Margaret is these days or Val, I wonder if they are still members on here

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good afternoon all

Not doing much today - throath still sore and swollen. A good excuse for a cup of hot chocolate.

Margaret and Val might just be busy with other puruits. I know I am from time to time. Then I suddenly realise it's been a good while and log on here and there to get up to date.


----------



## patp

Late up this morning due to being a dirty stop out last night 
The Fifth Wheel Company put on a 15th Anniversary bash and it was a great night. The food, the band, everything, Raised £400 for the local childrens' hospice with a raffle. It is a family run business and they all waited on us - amazing!


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Been awake reading for a while , in no hurry to begin the day

Sounds like a great night pat

Christine hope your throat is clearing up 

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

The day here has started well, the sun is out, temperature 22°c and we had our first this year, coffee outside 
I´ve had to take me vest off. :grin2:


----------



## patp

Ha ha Jan. I risked sans vest the other day. It is back on again now though  Heat wave on its way, or so they say?


----------



## JanHank

We hope to be off Wednesday so if the heatwave includes over here I do hope it doesn't rise over 28 c as we don't like hot. Yesterday, lovely morning, afternoon rain, but 22c.
Sun is shining brightly at the mo. 
We need a photo of your fifth wheel Pat, is it the same size as the other four >>:

Good morning all.


----------



## satco

Hi Jan this is the other Jan 


We had a nice weekend at the Kiel channel (Schachtholm site).
to Sandra: our family issues are still not solved. Mum-in-law fell over and broke a leg on last monday


have a fine day everyone !
Jan


----------



## aldra

Morning all

So sorry to hear that Jan, it seems elderly relatives become more vulnerable at the same time we ourselves have health issues to contend with

Weather here cold and wet, but wedidhave a run of sunshine, the garden appreciates the rain though


Hope you get away Wednesday Jan , not looking likely for us as still no licence is forthcoming and as far as we can tell there is no reason for the holdup , but beaurocracy is what it is 

Maybe we will just get decorators in instead!!!

Pat, photos please

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Good morning one and all,
I´ve been up since 6am (your 5) So much to do today, making food to take (quiche & maybe an apple pie to start with)
The Navajo is having an oil & filter change today, plus a check to make sure all is OK. 
Its been away with the machanic, just down the road, since yesterday afternoon so its first on his list today. 
I kept wanting to take things in there yesterday evening :grin2: forgetting it wasn´t here, silly moo.
A sunny morning so far.


----------



## patp

Oh dear Jan. Tell your mother in law to take more water with it  Hope she recovers soon.


Could anyone else drive your van to a nice site for you Sandra?


Hope all goes well with the mechanic Jan. I find that if I don't go put things in the van when I think of them they get forgotten.


I will have a go with the photos Sandra, we have taken some but I am not very good at the other things like putting them on the computer and then finding them again 


Uneventful, if tiring, journey home yesterday. I drove the car we had taken and Chris drove his new toy. Fitted through the drive entrance at the front, though it will have to be widened, and the back drive gates, phew!


----------



## JanHank

I think we´ll have to call me eJan (english Jan) and the othe gJan >
When I started reading your post Pat I thought, _thank goodness_ I no longer have a M in L who is she talking to? then it clicked.


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Tension palpable today a the homestead !!

Countdown to getting three assignments in by 4pm, she's been working at them since 6am

I think Albert can still drive the van Pat it's just we wouldn't take it abroad with out a licence in our hand so to speak, he's still covered up until formally refused (I think)

I'm not really that fussed about it at the moment, needs two new front tyres before MOT, and we have other jobs around the house/ garden to catch up with, although it's still raining here

Albert's out on his bike so he'll be soaked when he gets back!!

Where are you going Jan ? I think if we do get away before the Autumn we won't venture further than France 

We'll have a good day all of you

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I think we´ll have to call me eJan (english Jan) and the othe gJan >
> When I started reading your post Pat I thought, _thank goodness_ I no longer have a M in L who is she talking to? then it clicked.


Or just plain Gerty


----------



## aldra

I'm not calling her Gerty

Full stop 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> I'm not calling her Gerty
> 
> Full stop
> 
> Sandra


It's no worse than what she calls you   Sandra.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am of course pulling your legs :kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am of course pulling your leg :kiss:


----------



## aldra

Kev

Most things anyone calls me is prob true, good and bad 

I drink too much, care too much

To much family orientated 

The joy is at 73 do I really care ? 

No I don't, I can afford to choose my friends, accept they don't choose me, their loss

I dress in purple :grin2::grin2:

The ones I choose will do me just fine

And I choose many on here 

Such lovely people to know

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Constitution Day. So woken up by a brass band at 6am. Said a few chosen words into the pillow then tossed and turned an hour or so before I fell asleep again and slept almost until noon. This is turning into a constitution day tradition for me. So not out watching the childrens parade. Traditional food today is hotdogs, soda, icecream, sour cream porridge and cured meats. I have bought it all but will only have some of it today. Sandra I don't cross people off my friends list if they dress in purple! (Can't seem to get the smileys working today but imagine a cheeky grin here...) Hi Kev Hi Kev JanHank I think eJan sounds like electronics Jan. Just like email. Pat I'm glad you got your new toy back home. The problem with photos online is that every place do it slightly different. JanSatco it's pretty along the Kiel channel. I don't remember the name of the sites I've been to. But I remember enjoying myself. I wish your mother in law a speedy recovery. But I know these things take it's time.


----------



## Christine600

But...what happened to all my line breaks? And smileys not working. Sigh. Must have pressed the wrong icons somewhere.


----------



## aldra

Hi Christine,

Glad you are not having all those foods listed today, I recon you would be in for a bout of indigestion >

Lazy day here, emptying the freezer and found chillie con carne, will bake some potatoes, grated cheese, mixed salad, meal sorted:wink2:

Jan hope the first day of your trip is going well and that the weather is kinder than here, it's still raining :frown2: and has been for days now

Have a good day all, well what's left of it :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

At least it's stopped raining in spite of my phone's predictions. Well just had late lunch (following on late breakfast). I was in the mood for a bit of curry, but I'm packing the van up in the next few days and didn't want to buy ingredients at this late stage. The ready meals at Waitrose were huge (and expensive) so I bought a kiddie meal, a mild chicken curry. I nuked a ready bag of Uncle Ben's long grain rice. Apart from the total absence of salt in both packs, it was tasty and the right quantity for me!

What is this obsession with totally salt free foods?? Is there no middle ground? FFS, I'm 70 and fit as a 55 year old (well I think so!). I don't think I have to give up salt altogether do I? Anyway, adding it after cooking is not healthy, I remember my granny telling me that! Much better to add it to cooking water, properly measured, food flavoured, surplus salt drained! Ticks me off totally!


----------



## patp

Hope you enjoyed Constitution Day Christine? And Sandra had a nice lazy day. I love a nice lazy day now and then.


Salt probably killed my dad, Viv, so I am not a big fan. He was told not to eat it before I was born but being a stubborn old so and so he just carried on. He died of a stroke. 


I am coming to the conclusion that we should not "add" things to our diet. There are salts and minerals in the soil which get taken in by animals and plants and then get passed on to us. When my dad died I gradually cut out salt from everything. Hardly noticed it happening. I now notice if I buy ready meals or eat out how salty food seems to be! Have cut out added sugar over time but find cake very hard to resist, oh and wine of course 


Off to my singing Group today  We are learning a medley from the Lion King. Very challenging in places! Missed dog agility yesterday because of the rain. Mixed blessing as was not feeling up to running really fast to help Tigan jump the right jumps etc. When he gets more confident I will be able to "send" him but, for now, I have to summon up the energy to keep up with him!


----------



## aldra

Afternoon all ,

Well that rare thing sunshine has arrived today 

I'm afraid I love salt, sea, rock and Himalayan coarse salt, all taste different to me

I Never use cooking salt

Sugar I never touch, if I need a sweetener it's honey I use, not a lover of cake, dessert or biscuits, not even chocolate, don't really have a sweet tooth and hate all artificial sweeteners 

Do however like wine, dry white :frown2:

Which still has sugars in it 

Ah well nobody is perfect 

The hound is limping and as he will allow no one near his feet, no one not even me, I can't tell why, if it doesn't settle will need to muzzle him and visit the vet 

Have a good day

Sandra


----------



## patp

Enjoyed my sing yesterday. Never heard the music from Lion King - it is quite challenging to sing! Also caught up with housework etc.


Have started to try the recommendations for better sleep from that tv programme the other night. The one with Michael Mosely, the doctor, in it. He has the same sleep problem as me i.e. waking in the early hours and not being able to get back to sleep. He, and five others all tried different alternative remedies. His remedy was a Pre Biotic. All the shops have sold out so I have a different brand. Another person ate two kiwi fruits an hour before bed. Another did mindfulness. Another had a hot bath followed by a stint in a cold room.


Off to Clinical Pilates today. Hope Juan, the physio, is kind to us today. It is the start of a new six week course and he will be introducing more challenging exercises  We plead for mercy but he is a hard task master.


Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## HermanHymer

The Lion King is a lovely show. Took grand-daughter to see it in London in 2015. She thoroughly enjoyed the experience, as did Dad (and me.) Music so 'sing-a-long'. 

Pat and all the other S-in-S's hope you find a method that works, and ditto, Sandra and other gouty's a cure for your crystals.

Pilates is probably the only exercise I have ever enjoyed (that is lately). Except perhaps basketball, squash and karate which I played/practiced when I was MUCH younger. It really does strengthen you up. I used to go at our local physio practice, but they priced themselves out of my pensioner price bracket.

Boy did it rain ALL night in Norwich. Very grey and drizzly this morning and back to its usual 3 jersey temps. (My phone just hasn't got the weather right this week.) Good reason to stay indoors and get the work done that I procrastinated over yesterday. Then I've got to start packing for Monday, otherwise I'll surely leave something important behind in the van.

Have a fab day, gals and guys,


----------



## Christine600

HI all! Still haven't had the sour cream porridge & cured meats. But the rest is gone!  I use Seltin salt which is mixed with potassium? or some other mineral salt that we all need. I'm not a big fan of sugar so like Dr Mosely I try to cut down on those carbohydrates. And I'm another fan of dry wine but prefer reds. I'm off soon - my GP did not like my sore throath and set me up with a specialist appointment. Still cannot seem to get the line breaks to work. The joys of a new computer...


----------



## satco

sigh , standing in the pit lane of the race track in Uelzen (northern Germany) .
It is thunderstorming since hours , the water is about 5 cm high and not tending to get less......

nice weekend for everyone !

Jan(g)


----------



## aldra

Morning all,

I thought the lion king musical was fantastic, I saw it at the theatre in Liverpool 

Christine is sour cream porridge made with sour cream or served with it?

Jan, we've also had a lot of rain here, does it stop the racing or just cause a mud bath

Up early today, 4am to catch up with a bit of cleaning in the quiet of early morning, the joint inflammation is settled at present ,will have an afternoon nap later

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## patp

Morning all.


Keep that rain over there Jan! 


Glad your joints have eased a bit Sandra.


I ache a bit from our Clinical Pilates session yesterday but suppose that is a good sign


----------



## satco

good morning everyone ,

well the rain stopped during the night at about 3 o`clock. we had some nice floodings , but no rubber dinghi.
but what the hell happened in Manchester last night ? I heard of 19 casualties. 

Jan(g)


----------



## Christine600

Morning all Very tired today - my niece visited and is learning to drive. And suddenly we were on a 3 day trip with her driving and me in the passenger seat. I'm exhausted but we are having fun. And we're driving my brothers car - not my motorhome! So hotels. Today we're going back. Sandra the porrodge is made from sour cream, cream and flour. You eat it with cured meats and cinnamon and sugar on top. And some melted butter. Pat that is a good kind of pain isn't it? Jan I've only read the headlines from Manchester. It's terribly sad. Edit: Still no line breaks on the new computer. It's weird!


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Casualties from the arena bomb, 22 dead , almost 60 injured, being treated as a terrorist attack Jan 

A concert for the mainly young fans so mostly kids attended, not the sort of news anyone wants to wake up to

The explosion was in the foyer at the end of the show, heaven knows what would have happened if he had detonated it inside the theatre 

Thoughts and prayers for those families involved

Sandra


----------



## patp

Yes, a terribly sad day for us all. I was at the doctor's surgery and a nice lady led a prayer for those assembled in the waiting room.


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon everyone 

Haven't posted on here for a bit but I see no one else has either:frown2:

Blame Viv, she has just spent a week here and it was good catching up on news 

Left today to continue her wanderings :grin2:

Hope everyone is well

Sandra


----------



## patp

Well! I don't know! You find a friend and ignore the rest of us. Harumph!


All quiet on the Western Front. Been away in our new Fifth Wheel to a Scentwork course for Tigan, the dog. He was a very good boy  He learned a bit more of the art of detecting hidden caches of cheese (we told him it was drugs).


Then we went on to Kent and stayed near daughter and new husband over the Bank Holiday. Back home now to the usual treadmill of housework, dog walking, appointments etc.


Today was Ramblers Walk day. Four and a half miles and then coffee and cake to finish off


----------



## aldra

Hey you pat 

It's your friend too, Herminhymer, Viv ?

It's back to housework for me too, neglected all week , Vivs fault , ate to much drank too much, Vivs fault 

I'll think of more things that were her fault too :grin2:

Before possibally we meet up again Sept/October 

Depends if we are away in the van or not

Now not only melonoma but also the DVLA need to assess how much risk does melonoma present to his ability to drive a MH 

Never mind he could have a stroke, heart attack etc etc as an unknown quantity same as everyone

Apparently monitored 3 monthly, full scan every 6 months it could creep up unrecognised and cause him suddenly to be dangerous when driving the van

Or maybe their medical team need to get their finger out 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Oh no - not that Viv?! No wonder you have strayed away.


Is it lack of patience as we age or is officialdom getting worse? Every single thing seems to take for ever now.


I have recently changed my email address and every single site I try to inform gives me hassle! I am totally unable to figure out MHF. Ebay just tells me I am entering the wrong details. A dog forum took months to reply to my requests for help. DVLA hold peoples happiness and freedom in their hands and they cannot be bothered to sort things out 
I am going to lie down now.


----------



## aldra

Correct pat

It was that Viv, I admit to friendship under cover>

We spent a whole week together 

And she left knowing>

That she's welcome back

No doubt she'll have her say

Of course it will be that she stayed with an angel0

Or maybe not>

Sandra:grin2::grin2:


----------



## cabby

Why go through the hassle of notifying everyone, much easier to just re-direct to the new address surely.


----------



## aldra

Cabby

Tell me what are you talking about 

What new address ?

Sandra


----------



## patp

Cabby, thank you. I did try but I could not work out how to do it


----------



## aldra

I understand now 

Not that any of you lot care

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Morning all Staying in the Hardangervidda mountains. Fabulous view but very windy and it's raining. So I'm inside with my computer. Sandra I understand you've had a rough week - but no need to take it out on us! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Sounds brilliant Christine 

Sun but we've had plenty of rain 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

aldra said:


> Correct pat
> 
> It was that Viv, I admit to friendship under cover>
> 
> We spent a whole week together
> 
> And she left knowing>
> 
> That she's welcome back
> 
> No doubt she'll have her say
> 
> Of course it will be that she stayed with an angel0
> 
> Or maybe not>
> 
> Sandra:grin2::grin2:


Yes a week with Sandra is very trying... err tiring - all that eating, drinking and talking!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Poor Sandra never stopped cooking and washing up. Thank goodness she postponed the rest of her chores.

Albert (Snr) and Albert (Jnr) were a pleasure to spend time with. Young Albert and I made a good curry which everyone seemed to enjoy.

Thank you again, Sandra - a hostess second to none! :kiss::kiss:

PS Shadow loves me!! Yay! I won't test it though.


----------



## HermanHymer

Christine600 said:


> Morning all Staying in the Hardangervidda mountains. Fabulous view but very windy and it's raining. So I'm inside with my computer. Sandra I understand you've had a rough week - but no need to take it out on us! :grin2:


Jealousy makes you ugly!:surprise::surprise::surprise:>>>


----------



## Christine600

If I'm lucky I've figured out why this site have been so difficult on my new computer.

If there is a line break before this sentence I have! 


Viv you should be glad to hear I've travelled down to the rainy forests of Oppland. So no longer fearing the van will be tipping over when I sleep. :surprise:


----------



## Christine600

Christine600 said:


> If I'm lucky I've figured out why this site have been so difficult on my new computer.
> 
> If there is a line break before this sentence I have!


Yess! :grin2::grin2: Christine 1 - Bill Gates 0


----------



## HermanHymer

Christine600 said:


> If I'm lucky I've figured out why this site have been so difficult on my new computer.
> 
> If there is a line break before this sentence I have!
> 
> Viv you should be glad to hear I've travelled down to the rainy forests of Oppland. So no longer fearing the van will be tipping over when I sleep. :surprise:


That's great news, hope you can sleep peacefully there! I consider my geographical knowledge is pretty good but I've never heard of Oppland. Where, and what is it's claim to fame or pleasure?


----------



## patp

Yes, I was wondering where Oppland was too?


We went to our Clinical Pilates class yesterday. Chris had been to an appointment with the Physiotherapist who takes it to sort out what he thought was "his back again". Turned out to be extremely tight hamstrings! They were pulling tight right through his buttocks and making him think it was sciatica. This physio is a lovely young man from Portugal and seems less afraid, than other physios, of being hands on for treating these things. Chris said it was "very therapeutic" meaning "ouch".
As Jouao, the physio, runs our Pilates class he gave Chris a follow up treatment and will do it again each week.


Chris is 70 tomorrow and I have bought him one year's worth of shares in a vineyard in Kent. You get to visit the vineyard, pick some grapes. watch the process, go for a meal and pick up "your" wine at the end of it. They make award winning white wine there. It has beaten off all the French wines 


We are also going on a "Car Scatter" tomorrow. Not sure what to expect but it ends up in a lovely old inn for lunch! I think it is like a rally and a treasure hunt combined. You have to navigate and pick up clues.


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!

Checking in from Sweden where I'm having my van serviced. 120k already. How time flies! They let me sit in my van while they work so it's no hassle. Having my usual morning coffee & computer routine.

Pat - congratulations to Chris! And what a nice gift - would love it myself!

Oppland is a land locked county in Norway - north of Oslo. Mostly forest & farms. And some tall mountain areas. Not as glamorous as the fjords or cities - but includes Norways largest lake - Mjøsa. And the Olympic Village of Lillehammer. Aka Lillyhammer. And the pretty town of Gjøvik where I like to visit.


----------



## patp

Oppland looks delightful Christine.
I take it you are living in your van if you stay in it when it is being serviced? We had ours reupholstered while we were still living in it. We left it with them for the day and went off somewhere and they made it habitable by the time we got back in the evening 


Chris loved his present. We can stay near (if not on?) the vineyard when they have the events around harvesting etc. They put on a meal and wine tasting at other (non busy) times so may need to ask if we can stay on site then.


We went on a car Scatter yesterday. Bit like a rally. You get map coordinates and have to go there and pick up the clue, write it down and return with as many as can get within 3 hours. We thought we would have "local knowledge" advantage but some people are very competitive! We also made mistakes with the collection of clues - they must be exactly as seen. Still we had a good time and finished off with a nice meal in a 16th C pub 


Feeling shattered today


----------



## Christine600

Morning all - from a layby/motorhome parking in the centre of a small Swedish village called Färgelanda. I woke up when they started moving the church lawn at about 7. So I got up - put on my noise cancelling headphones - and made breakfast.

Yes Pat - I'm living in my van for now. Sold my flat this spring. And in no hurry to get another. But I will eventually.
I think my parents took us on a similar car scatter when we were kids. It was great fun! And we definately did not win. But a nice memory.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

Sounds like you are doing ok Christine

Not a lot going on here at the moment, still waiting for the DVLA to sort out the licence, so we missed our spring holiday, it's still in line waiting for someone to look at it, so not even sure it will be looked at in time for sept 

We can drive it in this country but not abroad

Sounds like you had a good time patp

Is it similarities to geo...... ( can't think of the word )? Where they look for hidden things by co ordinates

Have a good day everyone

Sandra


----------



## patp

Geo caching? That is where you are allowed to use GPS. No Sat Navs or phones to be used on a Scatter. You have to use an Ordnance Survey map and look up the co-ordinates! Drive to the co-ordinate square given and then look for the "clue". Write down your answer exactly as found in order to win a point or two.


----------



## aldra

Couldn't come on this morning 

Devestated by the London Fire

Can't believe it could happen

Can't believe there was no water on the top, that our fire hoses couldn't reach beyond half way

Can't believe any of it 

But it happened and this is a day of mourning for all of us 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Agree with you Sandra. Such a tragedy.


Was it too much trouble to install a sprinkler system? I know they can go wrong and soak everything so why not just have them in the corridors and stairwell?


----------

